# The Iraqi Armed Forces



## Alshawi1234

I saw that most other countries have their own general forum for the military, I decided to make one for Iraq. 

The Iraqi army was totally disolved after the invasion. most of the equipement has been looted, sold as scrap or left to rust. The New army was initially trained to fight terrorism and internal conflicts. It is still not ready for any large scale war. According to the plans it wont be ready to defend against a foreign attack until 2020. The Iraqi army has still made some great progress. 


Military personal: 300,000 estimate 

Defense Budget: $18 billion

These equipment information are not accurate and not updated, some of the equipment are used by federal police, some other equipment not mentioned.

Main equipment


light arms: AK47, M16A4, M4(for special units), Zastava M21 + other types

vehicles

HMMWV: 10,000+	
M115: 500
BTR's of different types: about 1,000 
ILAV Badger: 1200	
Dzik-3: 600 
M1117:	264	Federal Police
BMP-1:434	
T-55:	76	
T-72:	180	
M1A1M Abrams: 146 (about 700 planned)

As well as hundreds of other vehicles.




Air Force and Army aviation.

F16 Bloc 52 : 36 on order, 96 planned
Aero L-159 ALCA: 28 ordered (4 surplus and 24 new)
Cessna 208 Caravan: training 3	
Hawker Beechcraft T-6 Texan II training	15	Option for up to 20.
Lasta 95	Serbia	utility/ basic training 20

Transport Aircraft
Antonov An-32 medium transport	An-32B 6	
Beechcraft King Air 350	light/ VIP transport	350ER	24	
Lockheed C-130 Hercules	C-130E: 3 C-130J-30:6

Reconnaissance Aircraft
Beechcraft King Air 350 5	
Cessna 208 Caravan: 6, 3 armed with Hellfire missiles.

Helicopters
Aérospatiale SA 342 Gazelle light attack/utility helicopter 6	
Bell 206B JetRanger: 10	
Bell 40: 27
Bell OH-58C: 8	On loan from US Army for trainin.
Eurocopter EC 635: 22;	24 on order. Option for additional 26
UH-1H: 15	Used for medivac/search and rescue.
Mil Mi-17: 46

Iraqi soldier with M16

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Alshawi1234

A video compilation for the Iraqi army

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Alshawi1234



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Alshawi1234

Special forces






Iraqi BTR4's















Bomb squad

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Alshawi1234

Dead terrorists






Special forces training

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Alshawi1234



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Alshawi1234

Feel free to comment

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Silverblaze

Good pictures
Hope that all the armed forces of Iraq regain their mighty status in the Arab world because some Arab countries are becoming bullies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Silverblaze

I also heard that Iraq will be given f-16s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

The US has done a lot in building up the armed forces of Iraq, congrats to Iraqi military on a new beginning.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Silverblaze

If anyone can up with the ethnic mix of the army.


----------



## Ceylal

Silverblaze said:


> If anyone can up with the *ethnic mix* of the army.



That's what destroys an army. An army built on those lines is never effective one. That the reason Arab armies are easily beaten.



A1Kaid said:


> The US has done a lot in building up the armed forces of Iraq, congrats to Iraqi military on a new beginning.



You are very few who think the same. I think the Iraqi Army will be degraded to such level that it won't be able to defend the integrity of the country.



Silverblaze said:


> I also heard that Iraq will* be given f-16s*.


Iraq will be armed by the US and the US will choose what weapons she will have.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Silverblaze said:


> I also heard that Iraq will be given f-16s.



Yes Iraq has 36 F-16's on order with a plan to acquire 96 of them. Iraq has also headed to different countries to buy different types of fighter jets, but no deal has been made, other than the 28 L-159 advanced trainers with the Czech Republic. There is news that new contracts are really close though.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alshawi1234

Ceylal said:


> That's what destroys an army. An army built on those lines is never effective one. That the reason Arab armies are easily beaten.
> 
> 
> You are very few who think the same. I think the Iraqi Army will be degraded to such level that it won't be able to defend the integrity of the country.
> 
> Iraq will be armed by the US and the US will choose what weapons she will have.



True, the ethnic and sectarian lines are what destroys the army. anyways the ethnic mix is probably 80 shia and 20 percent Sunni and Kurd. The Sunnis are more loyal to the Iraqi army than the Kurds though. the Kurds have their own army and don't care about Iraq. 
A few Battalions made in the mixed areas are entirely made up kurds as part of the power sharing deal after the invasion. There are moves right now to relocate and reorganize in order to get rid of these sectarian and ethnic lines. 

over 70% of the current army is from the old Iraqi army. The government has also returned thousands of high-ranking officers from the old army in recent months. 

The US does not have as much authority over Iraq as you may think. There is influence but it is certainly less influence than that it has over the gulf states. The US is wary about supplying Iraq with high tech weapons, that's way Iraq is looking for alternative markets. They have shown tendency to sell more high tech weapons after the supposed Russian deal though. But they still do not trust Iraq.

Iraqi sunni and shia officers praying in Karbala

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Oublious

you mean iranian army....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Oublious said:


> you mean iranian army....



I would make a long reply but your too much of a retard to understand. If you have nothing good to say then screw off. Go troll somewhere else.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Alshawi1234

Iraqi pilots training on F-16

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kompromat

They look really fine, please keep posting.

Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

Training

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Alshawi1234

Aeronaut said:


> They look really fine, please keep posting.
> 
> Thanks



Thanks for passing by and your sweet comment.

It's the Middle East, sadly everyone is an enemy.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alshawi1234

Silverblaze said:


> I also heard that Iraq will be given f-16s.



Iraq has 36 f-16's on order and 28 L-159 advanced trainers which could be used as light fighter jets. There is news of more contracts to purchase fighter jets but nothing official yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

arresting suspects in a raid on a terrorist hideout







Federal police 






Women in the police force

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Alshawi1234

Terrorists killed in a failed assasination attempt.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Alshawi1234

police

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Surenas

Nice photos, Alshawi. I've tried to update this topic on MP.NET too:

new iraq army - Page 40

Keep up the good work.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alshawi1234



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Silverblaze

Ceylal said:


> That's what destroys an army. An army built on those lines is never effective one. That the reason Arab armies are easily beaten.
> 
> 
> I think just representation in power be it the army or bureaucracy makes a diverse country strong. Pakistan lost half the country because this basic principle was not followed.
> 
> As far as Iraq's Army is concerned, it is very important that it becomes powerful and stable because they will play a major role in the arab world and Eurasia in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Silverblaze

I think just representation in power be it the army or bureaucracy makes a diverse country strong. Pakistan lost half the country because this basic principle was not followed. 

As far as Iraq's Army is concerned, it is very important that it becomes powerful and stable because they will play a major role in the arab world and Eurasia in the future.


----------



## Teeta

Reconstructing of Iraqi Army...interesting. 


I feel bad for Iraqi soldiers who had to face the war due to its leadership's wrong decisions.

Hope good future comes to Iraq..and please, stop this sunni-shia killings for heaven's sake.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Teeta said:


> Hope good future comes to Iraq..and please, stop this sunni-shia killings for heaven's sake.



It's really complicated. Its 1 sided attacks by "sunni" extremists who simply cannot accept the Shia majority in power. They are being supported by foreign countries in order to push for an all out civil war and turn Iraq into another Syria.

Terrorists use dirty methods such as suicide bombings, IED's and assassinations with silenced weapons so its really hard to stop all the attacks. They have been frequently attacking sunni fighters in the "sahwa" forces as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BronzePlaque

looks good...keep them coming mate

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SHAMK9

Iraq is finally on the rise, good luck

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

BronzePlaque said:


> looks good...keep them coming mate



Glad you like them, thanks for commenting.



SHAMK9 said:


> Iraq is finally on the rise, good luck



Thanks for for commenting. 

Rising; slowly but steadily, even with all the internal and external challenges.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alshawi1234



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Teeta

Alshawi1234 said:


> It's really complicated. Its 1 sided attacks by "sunni" extremists who simply cannot accept the Shia majority in power. They are being supported by foreign countries in order to push for an all out civil war and turn Iraq into another Syria.
> 
> Terrorists use dirty methods such as suicide bombings, IED's and assassinations with silenced weapons so its really hard to stop all the attacks. They have been frequently attacking sunni fighters in the "sahwa" forces as well.



Well , why can't you guys live together? You are both Muslims for goodness sake!!!! Its not even the issue of "Kaffirs vs Muslims" ...

Very disappointing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Teeta said:


> Well , why can't you guys live together? You are both Muslims for goodness sake!!!! Its not even the issue of "Kaffirs vs Muslims" ...
> 
> Very disappointing.



Its a continuous problem that has been ongoing for over 1400. There are people who BELIEVE in killing and destroying. That's a major problem, Killing has turned into an Ideology. Normal Sunnis and Shias could get along perfectly. but on the political field its totally different. The security issues in Iraq are probably going to continue for another 3-4 years unfortunately. 

The problems would need days and days to discuss. Not a simple issue. Anyways I don't to derail the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

nice pic good army

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alshawi1234



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Armstrong

@Alshawi1234 : Any chance of training with the Pakistan Armed Forces ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alshawi1234



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Alshawi1234

There is current or proposed Iraqi military cooperation with Egypt and Jordan. I think it would be great to expand this cooperation with Pakistani army as well. would be a great step towards increasing the bilateral relations between the two Muslim countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Darth Vader

LOOKING AWESOME KEEP UP the good work

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

Glad you liked it, Thanks for commenting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alshawi1234



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alshawi1234



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alshawi1234



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Armstrong

@Alshawi1234 : What are the projected procurement requirements of the Iraqi Army, Airforce & Navy in the next 5-10 years ?


----------



## Alshawi1234



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

K9 Units

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Don Jaguar

Iraqi army is revolutionized.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alshawi1234

Armstrong said:


> @Alshawi1234 : What are the projected procurement requirements of the Iraqi Army, Airforce & Navy in the next 5-10 years ?



Navy:
Al Basra and Al Fayhaa (Names of the two new 60m vessels) will be "squadron leads" for the two Iraqi navy squadrons.

each squadron will have:

1 x OSV
2 x Saettia mk IV long range patrol ships
6 x Swiftships Patrol boats


the predators and smaller vessels will be for use in inshore areas only.


For the air forces there is about 10 squadrons planned each of 18 fighters. 36 F-16 Block 52 are on order. Russian MIG29M2/ MIG35 have been approved for sale and waiting for final contract. Iraq might be buying 24 MIG29M2 which were originally built for Syria but were never delivered.

The new arms delegation arrived to Iraq from Russia a few days ago and has made a new list of military shopping which will include &#8220;two aircrafts which haven&#8217;t been exported before&#8221;. These will probably be MI 28N and the MIG35. There have also has been news of a &#8220;missile system&#8221; for $210 which is probably the S300PMU2. 

For the Land forces there is plans to auaire 700 Abrahms tanks. 420 BTR 4 have been ordered as well as over 15,000 armored mobility vehicles and over thousands of Pickup American trucks and different APC&#8217;s. There are plans to aquire another 1000 tanks other than the abrahms as well. There are about 200 t-72s and 140 M1A1Tusk right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armstrong

@Alshawi1234 : Any plans of going for Pakistani &/or Chinese equipments ? 

Perhaps J-10Bs or JF-17s for the Airforce. 

Perhaps the F-22P Frigates, the Agosta 90B subs or some of the new Chinese Corvettes, Destroyers, Frigates & Subs coming up ? 

Perhaps the Al-Khalid MBTs or their Chinese counterparts ? 

Perhaps ATGMs & other arms & ammunition from us ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Future approved Iraqi weapons

MI-28






Panstir S-1






s300pmu2





MIG-29M2





F 16 Block 52 (36 on order)





L 159 (modified for Iraqi specifications) 28 on order, deliveries start in a few months.





By 2020 Iraq might be able to get the SU35 by 2020, but so far there is no promises.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

Armstrong said:


> @Alshawi1234 : Any plans of going for Pakistani &/or Chinese equipments ?
> 
> Perhaps J-10Bs or JF-17s for the Airforce.
> 
> Perhaps the F-22P Frigates, the Agosta 90B subs or some of the new Chinese Corvettes, Destroyers, Frigates & Subs coming up ?
> 
> Perhaps the Al-Khalid MBTs or their Chinese counterparts ?
> 
> Perhaps ATGMs & other arms & ammunition from us ?



So far there is no talks about Pakistani or Chinese equipment. But the Iraqi land forces do use the Al-Khalid MBTs although in limited numbers. The Pakistan-Iraq relations are limited although there has been recent contracts for Pakistani companies in the oil sector.

There is not big plans for the navy. Iraq's coastal borders are not really big and I doubt there is intentions for Chinese naval crafts. Iraq did contract china for transport ships but no military deals. The navy will most probably be focused on defence systems such as mine-sweeping, anti-submarine anti-ship systems. But I doubt there are any plans for large submarines or destroyers in the near future.

Arming the navy is quite expensive compared to the limited role it provides for Iraq. so there is not much money being spent on the navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armstrong

Alshawi1234 said:


> So far there is no talks about Pakistani or Chinese equipment. *But the Iraqi land forces do use the Al-Khalid MBTs although in limited numbers.* The Pakistan-Iraq relations are limited although there has been recent contracts for Pakistani companies in the oil sector.
> 
> There is not big plans for the navy. Iraq's coastal borders are not really big and I doubt there is intentions for Chinese naval crafts. Iraq did contract china for transport ships but no military deals. The navy will most probably be focused on defence systems such as mine-sweeping, anti-submarine anti-ship systems. But I doubt there are any plans for large submarines or destroyers in the near future.
> 
> Arming the navy is quite expensive compared to the limited role it provides for Iraq. so there is not much money being spent on the navy.



You do ! 

Is there any source for that ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Armstrong said:


> You do !
> 
> Is there any source for that ?



my bad, I have confused the names, they use a pakistani APC I forgot its name but I have seen images of it, I'll try to find it though.

It might be called talha or something like that

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

Alshawi1234 said:


> my bad, I have confused the names, they use a pakistani APC I forgot its name but I have seen images of it, I'll try to find it though.
> 
> It might be called talha or something like that



Yeah I've heard that the Iraqi Army uses a few Talha APCs ! Its a derivative of the M113s.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alshawi1234

I did a search, Iraq ordered 44 Talha APC's back in 2005. 

"To date only Iraq has ordered 44 of these vehicles."

Talha Armored Personnel Carrier | Military-Today.com

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## A.Rafay

Nice Picture! Iraqi Army looks Cool! Post more airforce Photos and Special Units!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

Don Jaguar said:


> Iraqi army is revolutionized.



it's getting there.. thanks for commenting.



A.Rafay said:


> Nice Picture! Iraqi Army looks Cool! Post more airforce Photos and Special Units!



Glad you liked them, more pics coming.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Special forces ISOF
































Training excersice











------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

BTR 4 











Locally fitted with cage in accordance with the needs of the Iraqi army. 












helo's











Other

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Don Jaguar

^^ What is the reaction of saudi arabia over this modernization?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

graduation in sulimanyah






Isof training in Basra






--------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

Don Jaguar said:


> ^^ What is the reaction of saudi arabia over this modernization?




They are not to happy, Iraq will catch up and become a regional power by 2020 and probably the strongest army second to Turkey in the middle east by 2024.

There is news that the Qataris actually tried to stop the last Russian deal by "buying" the weapons and paying extra. But the Russians refused the Qatari offer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Command vehicles for the BTR 4

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

god help Iraq in building a great army

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gambit

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> god help Iraq in building a great army


No. We did.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BigDaddyWatch

gambit said:


> No. We did.



No you didn't the Iraqi army is riddled with corruption and infiltration and different parts of the army has different loyalties then toward the central government in Baghdad. Today Iraq is on the edge of civil war as the tensions is building up amongst the Sunni, Shia and Kurds in Iraq. And a similar situation exist in Afghanistan. And that only cost the Americans 12 years and about 1,5 trillion $ to achieve and if you add the legacy costs of these wars then it will be well over 3 trillion $.


----------



## Alshawi1234

BigDaddyWatch said:


> No you didn't the Iraqi army is riddled with corruption and infiltration and different parts of the army has different loyalties then toward the central government in Baghdad. Today Iraq is on the edge of civil war as the tensions is building up amongst the Sunni, Shia and Kurds in Iraq. And a similar situation exist in Afghanistan. And that only cost the Americans 12 years and about 1,5 trillion $ to achieve and if you add the legacy costs of these wars then it will be well over 3 trillion $.



Actually the Iraqi forces went through many phasing out processes in which many of the persons loyal to militias were phased out in many events. During operation "charge of the knights" in 2008 thousands of soldiers and police deserted with the JAM fighter and that operation did a really good job on exposing the militias loyalties in the military. 

Right now there are really strict laws governing the operation of the military which make it extremely complicated for militia men to infiltrate. Don't forget that the Iraqi army and police have been constantly fighting terrorism for 10 years so they gained a lot experience in dealing with pretty much every type of event and crime that ever existed and also exposing the infiltration. 

regardless of all the mistakes that the US did they still did a great job at helping with rebuilding the Iraqi army. right now there are still a few thousand US advisers in Iraq helping in training. 

There is no civil war between sunni and shias, that stage passed. kurds are foreigners that are conspiring against Iraq. they do not consider themselves Iraqi therefore shouldn't be treated as such.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Alshawi1234 said:


> There is news that the Qataris *actually tried to stop the last Russian* deal by "buying" the weapons and paying extra. But the Russians refused the Qatari offer.



Irak will be armed by the USA, and the US will buy them arms they want them to have, the Maliki government will have no say in it. And this will be the rule for the Irak in the next five decade or so.



gambit said:


> No. *We did*.





And for the next century...


----------



## Alshawi1234

Ceylal said:


> Irak will be armed by the USA, and the US will buy them arms they want them to have, the Maliki government will have no say in it. And this will be the rule for the Irak in the next five decade or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the next century...



Your exaggerating greatly. The US does have influence but certainly not like the influence they have over the gulf states.

Why hasn't the US been able to force Iraq to give all the oil contracts to American companies? 

Iraq is depending on a source diversity plan for arming the military. which means they wont be dependent on one country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sasquatch

Is Iraq still using the Babylon tank ? The tank did not fair so well in the war with Iran and first Gulf war, but it was a good attempt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Iraq requested 30 General dynamics Stryker vehicle.The Stryker models would be equipped with sensors, test equipment and communications gear capable of detecting nuclear fallout or chemical and biological agents.









As well as 37 M88A2 recovery vehicles 29 delivered so Far.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Hu Songshan said:


> Is Iraq still using the Babylon tank ? The tank did not fair so well in the war with Iran and first Gulf war, but it was a good attempt.



Some old T-72 tanks. they have been upgraded but just being used temporarily and there are not plans to purchase T-72 models anymore.

Iraq has 140 M1A1Tusk. The second batch of another 140 will be ordered soon. there is plans to purchase 700 total. Iraq is also looking for another model which it would purchase about 1000 of in the future. That would make the Tanks total to 1500-2000 by 2022.


----------



## Sasquatch

Alshawi1234 said:


> Some old T-72 tanks. they have been upgraded but just being used temprarly and there are not plans to purchase T-72 models anymore.
> 
> Iraq has 140 M1A1Tusk there is plans to purchase 700 total. Iraq is also looking for another model which it would purchase about 1000 of in the future. That would make the Tanks total to 1500-2000 by 2022.



The babylon tank turned out worse then the Monkey Model T-72's Iraq got, Do the Iraqi M1A1's have downgraded armor like Egypt's ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

@Alshawi1234 : Dude, if I may ask you two questions : 

(a) Does the current composition of the Iraqi Military, especially the High Command, consist of guys from Saddam's era ? 

(b) How is the US Invasion of Iraq is perceived by the common Iraqi ? Good, Embarrassing or No-Feeling either way !


----------



## Alshawi1234

Armstrong said:


> @Alshami1234 : Dude, if I may ask you two questions :
> 
> (a) Does the current composition of the Iraqi Military, especially the High Command, consist of guys from Saddam's era ?
> 
> (b) How is the US Invasion of Iraq is perceived by the common Iraqi ? Good, Embarrassing or No-Feeling either way !



A)over 60% of the current army is from the saddam-era army. Iraq has been conscripting thousands of officers from Saddam's era in the past months.

B) The majority of Iraqis are happy that Saddam is gone, but it came at a high cost especially because with mistakes in the american decision making and foreign sponsored terrorism. But right now it is certainly better than Saddam's time.



Hu Songshan said:


> The babylon tank turned out worse then the Monkey Model T-72's Iraq got, Do the Iraqi M1A1's have downgraded armor like Egypt's ?



Yes they have downgraded armor. But Egypt has signed a contract to upgrade their tanks with reactive armor tiles. Iraq could to the same thing in the future.

The T-72's are known as "moving coffins" in Iraq; they don't have the best reputation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Alshawi1234 said:


> Your* exaggerating greatly*. The US does have influence but certainly not like the influence they have over the gulf states.



The US build air bases in Irak to stay there and as as long they are there, they will dictate the rules, from politics to armements. The contract of the century with the Russian has already been trashed...


----------



## Alshawi1234

Ceylal said:


> The US build air bases in Irak to stay there and as as long they are there, they will dictate the rules, from politics to armements. The contract of the century with the Russian has already been trashed...



Actually the Russian deal hasn't been scrapped. A new delegation was sent and they have agreed on the sales. the delegation that was sent to Russian returned to Iraq a few days ago after changing the details of the previous contract. 

The US doesn't have Air bases in Iraq. I think you are confusing Iraq for the colony of Qatar or Kuwait. There are a few thousand US Advisors and trainers in Iraq but no permanent Military bases.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Iraq uses UAV's to search for terrorist hideouts in the desert. Its in Arabic but shows some of the terrorist camps in the desert.


----------



## Sasquatch

Alshawi1234 said:


> A
> 
> Yes they have downgraded armor. But Egypt has signed a contract to upgrade their tanks with reactive armor tiles. Iraq could to the same thing in the future.
> 
> The T-72's are known as "moving coffins" in Iraq; they don't have the best reputation.



Thanks Alshami1234 great info. The Dogfights Iraq had with the Americans were incredible heard all about it. Might I ask you about the future of the Iraqi air force ? Does Iraq plan on buying any twin engine fighters the Su27, Su30, or Su35 from Russia ?


----------



## Alshawi1234

Hu Songshan said:


> Thanks Alshami1234 great info. The Dogfights Iraq had with the Americans were incredible heard all about it. Might I ask you about the future of the Iraqi air force ? Does Iraq plan on buying any twin engine fighters the Su27, Su30, or Su35 from Russia ?



Sadly the US dominated all the Air fights with the Iraqis Air force. During the 2003 all the aircraft were either buried or sent to Iran (by Saddam) in order to save them from destruction. Iran refused to return them and the buried ones have become obsolete now and will probably wont be used again. The latest planned contract with Russia include two types of aircrafts which "haven't been exported by Russia before"

The MI 28 is one of them and the second one may be MIG 35. There may be plans to get the Su30 or Su35 but nothing official yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

@Alshawi1234 Bro, gave you a sticky thread. Please keep it updated..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Aeronaut said:


> @Alshawi1234 Bro, gave you a sticky thread. Please keep it updated..



Thank you very much, I never realized you were a mod

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Alshawi1234 said:


> Actually *the Russian deal hasn't been scrapped*.
> 
> It scrapped and dead as a doornail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US *doesn't have Air bases in Iraq*. I think you are confusing Iraq for the colony of Qatar or Kuwait. There are a few thousand US Advisors and trainers in Iraq but no *permanent Military bases*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are us basis, and they built them to stay.
Click to expand...


----------



## Alshawi1234

Ceylal said:


> Alshawi1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually *the Russian deal hasn't been scrapped*.
> 
> It scrapped and dead as a doornail.
> 
> 
> 
> There are us basis, and they built them to stay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you read Arabic, this Iraqi source states that a new delegation was made to renegotiate the Russian deal.
> 
> http://www.albaghdadianews.com/poli...OKEn-Ll-LNYOKN-kaBEAL-ZHJjة-AYOkGة-vDnDة.html
> 
> 
> do you have any evidence about the bases?
> 
> Iraqi helicopter passing low
Click to expand...


----------



## Ceylal

Alshawi1234 said:


> Ceylal said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you read *Arabic*, this Iraqi source states that a new delegation was made to renegotiate the Russian deal.
> 
> 
> 
> Baghdadinews is not a reference...and I am fluent in arabic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you have any* evidence* about the bases?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here few, you can google for the rest and they are enormous data on the subject
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is Pentagon and US governmental obfuscation surrounding United States permanent bases in Iraq. Whilst Donald Rumsfeld, US Secretary of Defence, continues to deny a permanent US presence there, the facts appear to contradict his statements.
> 
> In February 2002, Zoltan Grossman wrote the following cogent perception entitled New US Bases: Side Effects or Causes of War? &#8220;Even if this administration pulls combat troops out of Iraq in the future, it intends to keep at least four large permanent military bases, and access or &#8216;basing rights&#8217; to many smaller bases, to keep control over oil supplies and shipments, support counterinsurgency operations, and to use Iraq as a launching pad against Iran or Syria. The only way that Washington can avoid this impression is to explicitly renounce any future permanent military bases in Iraq.&#8221;
> 
> On 19 April 2003, A NY Times headline said: &#8220;A NATION AT WAR: STRATEGIC SHIFT; PENTAGON EXPECTS LONG-TERM ACCESS TO KEY IRAQ BASES. &#8230; &#8220;military officials &#8230; spoke of maintaining perhaps four bases in Iraq that could be used in the future: one at the international airport just outside Baghdad; another at Tallil, near Nasiriya in the south; the third at an isolated airstrip called H-1 in the western desert, along the old oil pipeline that runs to Jordan; and the last at the Bashur air field in the Kurdish north.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On 23 March 2004, Christine Spolar said in The Chicago Tribune that there was a &#8220;long term military presence planned&#8221; in Iraq. &#8220;U.S. engineers are focusing on constructing 14 &#8220;enduring bases,&#8221; long-term encampments for the thousands of American troops expected to serve in Iraq for at least two years. The bases also would be key outposts for Bush administration policy advisers.&#8221; Major Kimmitt said, &#8220;This is a blueprint for how we could operate in the Middle East.&#8221; The US was making plans for Iraqi bases in Baghdad, Mosul, Taji, Balad, Kirkuk and in areas near Nasiriyah, near Tikrit, near Fallujah and between Irbil and Kirkuk. There were also plans &#8220;to renovate and enhance airfields in Baghdad and Mosul, and rebuild 70 miles of road on the main route for U.S. troops headed north.&#8221;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iraq&#8217;s US/UK Permanent Bases : Intentional Obfuscation | Global Research
Click to expand...


----------



## Alshawi1234

Ceylal said:


> Alshawi1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baghdadinews is not a reference...and I am fluent in arabic!
> 
> 
> 
> Here few, you can google for the rest and they are enormous data on the subject
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq&#8217;s US/UK Permanent Bases : Intentional Obfuscation | Global Research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plans from 2006 which were never carried out. Right now the US has about 15 thousand Civilian and Military personal in Iraq in the US embassy and Besmaya. It is operated by the Iraqis but it has some US advisers helping with training. There are no bases near Nasiriyah, near Tikrit, near Fallujah and between Irbil and Kirkuk. The road was not built neither.
> 
> Get me updated evidence for actual Military bases from 2012 not plans 2006.
> The source I posted quotes a government official and it is not the only source. If you are not convinced than we just have to wait. But the russian deal is not the only one. Iraq ordered 420 BTR 4's from Ukraine and posted images of some of them in Iraq.
Click to expand...


----------



## Alshawi1234

Images from 2010-2011

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Can't they order or make a beret that will fit them...?


----------



## Alshawi1234

^ that's a "style", lol.



ISOF ICTF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Alqaeda members killed in a shootout.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Arresting alqaeda suspects
















Iraqi forces patrol near Syrian border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Women in the Iraqi Police

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Police
















Police swat unit demonstrating skills.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer

Great job Alshawi!

/Euphrates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Dizer said:


> Great job Alshawi!
> 
> /Euphrates



Ahlan wa sahlan to PDF brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Ahlan wa sahlan to PDF brother.



Thank you!


----------



## Dizer

*Iraq in talks to purchase new fighter jets (rumours for French Rafales)*

*Iraq: Maliki, IAF and Rafale*
Thu, Jan 10, 2013
Commander of the Iraqi Air Force (IAF) Lt-General Anwar Amin (Kurd) is said to have asked Iraqi PM Nouri Al-Maliki and Acting Defence Minister Saadoun Al-Dulaimi for permission to send delegations to Paris and Moscow for talks on projects to buy advanced fighter jets. The following 431-word report sheds light on the subject and tells what about Al-Maliki&#8217;s reaction. It also tells what about the Rafale

&#1603;&#1588;&#1601;&#1578; &#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606; &#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583; &#1605;&#1601;&#1575;&#1608;&#1590;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593; &#1593;&#1583;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601;&#1577; &#1576;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1604; &#1589;&#1606;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1580;&#1604; &#1575;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605; &#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1578;&#1580;&#1607;&#1610;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1604;&#1578;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1577; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1600; F16 &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1577; . &#1608;&#1575;&#1603;&#1583; &#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1571;&#1606;&#1608;&#1585; &#1581;&#1605;&#1607; &#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606;: &#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583; &#1605;&#1601;&#1575;&#1608;&#1590;&#1575;&#1578; &#1576;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1571;&#1606; &#1581;&#1610;&#1579; &#1575;&#1585;&#1587;&#1604;&#1578; &#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1604; &#1604;&#1578;&#1606;&#1608;&#1610;&#1593; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604;&#1577; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1608;&#1601;&#1583; &#1610;&#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1578;&#1591;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602; &#1604;&#1604;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1608;&#1590; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605; &#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1577; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577;&#1548; &#1605;&#1588;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1587;&#1610;&#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1588;&#1601; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593;&#1607;&#1575;. &#1608;&#1575;&#1608;&#1590;&#1581; &#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; :&#1575;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1601;&#1575;&#1608;&#1590;&#1575;&#1578; &#1607;&#1583;&#1601;&#1607;&#1575; &#1578;&#1606;&#1608;&#1610;&#1593; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585; &#1578;&#1587;&#1604;&#1610;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1578;&#1591;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608;&#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601;&#1577; &#1576;&#1602;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1602;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1603;&#1606;&#1604;&#1608;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1585;&#1609;". &#1608;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; :&#1575;&#1606; &#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1577; &#1578;&#1580;&#1607;&#1610;&#1586; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1600; F16 &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1581;&#1587;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1601;&#1602; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1591;&#1585;&#1571; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1610; &#1578;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1607;&#1608;&#1583; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1581;&#1587;&#1576; &#1575;&#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1581;&#1610;&#1579; &#1578;&#1583;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1603;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1578;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1581;&#1610;&#1579; &#1587;&#1610;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1581;&#1610;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1606;&#1601;&#1610;&#1584; &#1605;&#1593; &#1578;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BordoEnes

I phucking love how the Iraqi soldiers are armed! Looks really baddass

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

Dizer said:


> Great job Alshawi!
> 
> /Euphrates



hahlulah. hala beek. 

Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

M198 155mm guns firing.





refurbishing saddam-era guns at the joint artillery factory taji










New ukranian ARV's






trooper with a M109A5

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dizer

Ceylal said:


> That's what destroys an army. An army built on those lines is never effective one. That the reason Arab armies are easily beaten.
> 
> 
> 
> You are very few who think the same. I think the Iraqi Army will be degraded to such level that it won't be able to defend the integrity of the country.
> 
> 
> Iraq will be armed by the US and the US will choose what weapons she will have.



That's untrue. You speak with a very classic arab demeanor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

he does have a point about sectarianism destroys the army. 

But yes most Arabs speak as if Iraq is totally dependent and a total puppet of the US, Although ironically most of their own forces are depending on these same nations (Algeria -France; Gulf states- United states...)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Dizer said:


> *Iraq in talks to purchase new fighter jets (rumours for French Rafales)*
> 
> *Iraq: Maliki, IAF and Rafale*
> Thu, Jan 10, 2013
> Commander of the Iraqi Air Force (IAF) Lt-General Anwar Amin (Kurd) is said to have asked Iraqi PM Nouri Al-Maliki and Acting Defence Minister Saadoun Al-Dulaimi for permission to send delegations to Paris and Moscow for talks on projects to buy advanced fighter jets. The following 431-word report sheds light on the subject and tells what about Al-Maliki&#8217;s reaction. It also tells what about the Rafale
> 
> &#1603;&#1588;&#1601;&#1578; &#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606; &#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583; &#1605;&#1601;&#1575;&#1608;&#1590;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593; &#1593;&#1583;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601;&#1577; &#1576;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1604; &#1589;&#1606;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1580;&#1604; &#1575;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605; &#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1578;&#1580;&#1607;&#1610;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1604;&#1578;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1577; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1600; F16 &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1577; . &#1608;&#1575;&#1603;&#1583; &#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1571;&#1606;&#1608;&#1585; &#1581;&#1605;&#1607; &#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606;: &#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583; &#1605;&#1601;&#1575;&#1608;&#1590;&#1575;&#1578; &#1576;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1571;&#1606; &#1581;&#1610;&#1579; &#1575;&#1585;&#1587;&#1604;&#1578; &#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1604; &#1604;&#1578;&#1606;&#1608;&#1610;&#1593; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604;&#1577; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1608;&#1601;&#1583; &#1610;&#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1578;&#1591;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602; &#1604;&#1604;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1608;&#1590; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605; &#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1577; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577;&#1548; &#1605;&#1588;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1587;&#1610;&#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1588;&#1601; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593;&#1607;&#1575;. &#1608;&#1575;&#1608;&#1590;&#1581; &#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; :&#1575;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1601;&#1575;&#1608;&#1590;&#1575;&#1578; &#1607;&#1583;&#1601;&#1607;&#1575; &#1578;&#1606;&#1608;&#1610;&#1593; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585; &#1578;&#1587;&#1604;&#1610;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1578;&#1591;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608;&#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601;&#1577; &#1576;&#1602;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1602;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1603;&#1606;&#1604;&#1608;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1585;&#1609;". &#1608;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; :&#1575;&#1606; &#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1577; &#1578;&#1580;&#1607;&#1610;&#1586; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1600; F16 &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1581;&#1587;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1601;&#1602; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1591;&#1585;&#1571; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1610; &#1578;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1607;&#1608;&#1583; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1581;&#1587;&#1576; &#1575;&#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1581;&#1610;&#1579; &#1578;&#1583;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1603;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1578;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1581;&#1610;&#1579; &#1587;&#1610;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1581;&#1610;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1606;&#1601;&#1610;&#1584; &#1605;&#1593; &#1578;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; 2014



not many people on this forum read Arabic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Riot police:





River police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Dizer said:


> That's *untrue*. You speak with a very classic* arab* demeanor.



That is true and I don't have any animosity against Arabs. You are trying to hide a known fact, in the name of arab solidarity or the Arab ummah, that US created today's Irak and like a step child, it will arm it and cloth it the way it will fit uncle Sam political goal and interest.



Dizer said:


> *Iraq in talks to purchase new fighter jets (rumours for French Rafales)*
> 
> *Iraq: Maliki, IAF and Rafale*
> Thu, Jan 10, 2013
> Commander of the Iraqi Air Force (IAF) Lt-General Anwar Amin (Kurd) is said to have asked Iraqi PM Nouri Al-Maliki and Acting Defence Minister Saadoun Al-Dulaimi for permission to send delegations to Paris and Moscow for talks on projects to buy advanced fighter jets. The following 431-word report sheds light on the subject and tells what about Al-Maliki&#8217;s reaction. It also tells what about the Rafale
> 
> &#1603;&#1588;&#1601;&#1578; &#1602;&#1610;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; &#1593;&#1606; &#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583; &#1605;&#1601;&#1575;&#1608;&#1590;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605;&#1577; &#1605;&#1593; &#1593;&#1583;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1607;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601;&#1577; &#1576;&#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1604; &#1589;&#1606;&#1575;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1580;&#1604; &#1575;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605; &#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1578;&#1580;&#1607;&#1610;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1604;&#1578;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1577; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1600; F16 &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1577; . &#1608;&#1575;&#1603;&#1583; &#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1585;&#1610;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1571;&#1606;&#1608;&#1585; &#1581;&#1605;&#1607; &#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606;: &#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583; &#1605;&#1601;&#1575;&#1608;&#1590;&#1575;&#1578; &#1576;&#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1571;&#1606; &#1581;&#1610;&#1579; &#1575;&#1585;&#1587;&#1604;&#1578; &#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1604; &#1604;&#1578;&#1606;&#1608;&#1610;&#1593; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604;&#1577; &#1603;&#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1608;&#1580;&#1583; &#1608;&#1601;&#1583; &#1610;&#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1578;&#1591;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602; &#1604;&#1604;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1608;&#1590; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605; &#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1577; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577;&#1548; &#1605;&#1588;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1606;&#1607; &#1587;&#1610;&#1578;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1588;&#1601; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1581;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1602; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610; &#1605;&#1593;&#1607;&#1575;. &#1608;&#1575;&#1608;&#1590;&#1581; &#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; :&#1575;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1601;&#1575;&#1608;&#1590;&#1575;&#1578; &#1607;&#1583;&#1601;&#1607;&#1575; &#1578;&#1606;&#1608;&#1610;&#1593; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1583;&#1585; &#1578;&#1587;&#1604;&#1610;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1578;&#1591;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608;&#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1608;&#1601;&#1577; &#1576;&#1602;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1602;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1603;&#1606;&#1604;&#1608;&#1580;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1585;&#1609;". &#1608;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; :&#1575;&#1606; &#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1577; &#1578;&#1580;&#1607;&#1610;&#1586; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1600; F16 &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610;&#1577; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1581;&#1587;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1601;&#1602; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585;&#1603;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605; &#1610;&#1591;&#1585;&#1571; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607; &#1575;&#1610; &#1578;&#1594;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1607;&#1608;&#1583; &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585;&#1577; &#1581;&#1587;&#1576; &#1575;&#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1602;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1581;&#1610;&#1579; &#1578;&#1583;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1603;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1578;&#1610;&#1577; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1581;&#1610;&#1579; &#1587;&#1610;&#1583;&#1582;&#1604; &#1581;&#1610;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1606;&#1601;&#1610;&#1584; &#1605;&#1593; &#1578;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1583;&#1601;&#1593;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1609; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1610; 2014



It will never happen, the USA won't allow it.


----------



## Ceylal

Alshawi1234 said:


> he does have a point about sectarianism destroys the army.
> 
> But yes most Arabs speak as if Iraq is totally dependent and a total puppet of the US, Although ironically most of their own forces are depending on these same nations (*Algeria -France*; Gulf states- United states...)



Iraq is a puppet of the USA as well as Jordan. Algeria does not depend on France for its armement, our main supplier is Russia, followed by Italy, Germany, and France is away at the end of the list (no more than $60m)


----------



## Alshawi1234

whatever you say. I'll remind you of the your comment in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

Ceylal said:


> That is true and I don't have any animosity against Arabs. You are trying to hide a known fact, in the name of arab solidarity or the Arab ummah, that US created today's Irak and like a step child, it will arm it and cloth it the way it will fit uncle Sam political goal and interest.
> 
> 
> 
> It will never happen, the USA won't allow it.



Alright buddy, whatever floats your boat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Special forces ISOF ICTF


----------



## Alshawi1234

Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

BordoEnes said:


> I phucking love how the Iraqi soldiers are armed! Looks really baddass



Glad you like them, I'll try to post more.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Back in 2009, with American marines.






Iraqi Medics

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234




----------



## Alshawi1234

Air Force medics

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Training exercise 2008






Medic training 













Handing out gifts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Alshawi1234 said:


> whatever you say.* I'll remind you* of the your comment in the *future*.



And you will see that I am right....



Dizer said:


> Alright buddy, whatever *floats your boa*t.



Mine hovers...


----------



## Ceylal

> Support Iraqi Protests Against the Second Phase of the Occupation
> 
> Urgent Call for International Solidarity with the Iraqi Thawra (Revolution)
> 
> The International Anti-Occupation Network (IAON)
> 
> The International Anti-Occupation Network (IAON) includes among others the BRussells Tribunal, The Spanish Campaign Against the Occupation and for the Sovereignty of Iraq (CEOSI), The International Action Centre (IAC), Women Solidarity for an Independent and Unified Iraq (WSIUI), the Portuguese Session of the World Tribunal on Iraq and the Iraq Solidarity Association in Stockholm.
> 
> Massive protests have taken place every day in Ramadi since 25 December 2012 when more than 200,000 people demonstrated. These protests have expanded further to cities all over the country, in which hundreds of thousands have participated.
> 
> Protests have taken place frequently since the invasion and subsequent occupation of the country. These protests gained momentum during the Arab Spring in January and February 2011. The demands for dignity and justice then were no different than those raised in Egypt and Tunisia.
> 
> A key element of the current protests has been the slogan for national unity and an end to sectarianism as well as the denunciation of the Al Maliki regime&#8217;s inability to meet these popular demands. Change is inevitable!
> 
> The protests are supported nationwide. Several Iraqi cities have sent delegations to join the demonstrators in Ramadi. Shiite religious leaders have encouraged the faithful to support the protests and there is a strong presence of Kurdish delegations in Mosul, Tikrit and Anbar. Symbols of political parties are avoided as much as possible to reinforce the spirit of national unity. The Iraqi anti-occupation movements have all made statements on the legitimacy of the demands of the protesters whose actions they define as a step forward in their resistance against the US occupation and the Iranian domination.
> 
> The withdrawal of US combat troops from Iraq did not signify an end to occupation. The US footprint is still heavy. Accordingly, the Iraqi anti-occupation movements are opposed to what they call, &#8220;the second face of the occupation.&#8221; This implies continued resistance against all structures imposed by the US, including not only the infrastructure and ideologies of corporate intervention, but also the sectarian government and its divisive Bremer constitution.
> 
> *Despite the violent repression of the security forces and the militias of the sectarian political parties the Iraqi people have now gone beyond the frontier of fear. There is no turning back.*
> 
> The International Occupation Network (IAON) warns the international community, including the United Nations and the European Union that there are serious indications that the regime is planning on attacking Anbar. The borders to Syria, Jordan and Saudi Arabia have been closed; two brigades are on the move from Baghdad; checkpoints and snipers have been placed on the roads! *The risk of major bloodshed is imminent, a situation for which Al Maliki and the American occupiers have been warned that they will bear full responsibility if the demonstrators are harmed.*
> 
> In this situation it is of utmost importance that the international community exposes the true nature of the al Maliki dictatorship and stands with this broad movement for human dignity and against repression and violations of human rights. It is therefore of vital importance that all peace-loving forces support what is taking place on the streets of Iraq.
> 
> The protesters are justly demanding:
> 
> 1 &#8211; the immediate release of detained protesters and dissident prisoners.
> 
> 2 &#8211; a stop to the death penalty.
> 
> 3 &#8211; the approval of an amnesty law for innocent detainees.
> 
> 4 &#8211; the abolition of anti-terrorism laws (especially Clause 4 used to target them).
> 
> 5 &#8211; the repeal of unfair rulings against dissidents.
> 
> 6 &#8211;* fair opportunities for work based on professionalism.*
> 
> 7 &#8211; *the end of the use of all military command based on geographic areas.
> *
> 8 &#8211; the provision of essential services to all areas in Iraq neglected by the state.
> 
> 9 &#8211; the holding of all members of governmental official, army or security units who have committed crimes against dissidents accountable, especially those who have violated the honour of women in prisons.
> 
> 10 &#8211; a UN sponsored population count.
> 
> 11 &#8211; an end to marginalization, and a stop to agitating divisions between ethnic and religious groups, and a stop the house raids without legal warrant based on the information of secret informers.
> 
> 12 &#8211; a stop to financial, administrative and legal corruption.
> 
> 13 &#8211; the combating of sectarianism in all its forms by returning Religious buildings and all religion properties to their rightful owners and the abolishment of law No. 19 of 2005.
> 
> The International Anti-Occupation Network (IAON) welcomes the spread of these non-sectarian protests and supports the efforts of the Iraqi people to regain their full independence and national sovereignty. 10 years of foreign occupation is enough! 10 years of massive human rights violations is enough! 10 years of corruption and depriving the whole population of basic services is enough!



The Withdrawal of US Combat Troops from Iraq does not Signify an End to the Occupation | Global Research


----------



## Alshawi1234

Ceylal said:


> The Withdrawal of US Combat Troops from Iraq does not Signify an End to the Occupation | Global Research



Do you come here to discuss military issues or just to demean the progress in Iraq. Look, we Iraqis know Iraq is not utopia, we know that many problems persists but some people speak with such an attitude that suggests that we Iraqis should just quit our country and leave militias to take over and steal our resources. 

Iraq has been through 40 years of constant conflict. revolution, 8 year war with iraq, Gulf war, deadly sanctions that literally destroyed the country from 1991-2003, Militias in control from 2003-2007. Over 20 countries pumping money into Iraq each trying to make things go the way they want. At least give us a break and appreciate the progress that has been made from 2008 onward. No country could go through what Iraq went through and still stand back up.

As for the "thawra", revolution against who?, the people voted for their representatives. The article is has no credibility, even I could come up with a better one. 



> Massive protests have taken place every day in Ramadi since 25 December 2012 when more than 200,000 people demonstrated. These protests have expanded further to cities all over the country, in which hundreds of thousands have participated.



Factual mistake, some protests took place in Anbar, Mosul, and Sallahiddin provinces (three provinces), they certainly did not number 200,000. The "expanded" protests were in* twelve other provinces*, all in* SUPPORT* of the government.




> A key element of the current protests has been the slogan for national unity and an end to sectarianism as well as the denunciation of the Al Maliki regime&#8217;s inability to meet these *popular demands*. Change is inevitable!



These popular demands include a general amnesty for terrorists that were involved in killing thousands of Iraqis. If the government does let the terrorists out; it would create an even bigger problem. The tribes of the victims will hold up arms and go hunt for the killers of their sons once the criminals are freed from prison. Change for what?, let the saddam supporters back in power again. this "revolution" has already been blessed by Izat Al Douri, 3ar3ur and other wahabi shieks. support from these people made the Majority of Iraqis against it. Besides we already have democracy, early elections could be held instead.



> Despite the violent repression of the security forces and the militias of the sectarian political parties the Iraqi people have now gone beyond the frontier of fear. There is no turning back.



The official security forces is what they mean by militias. there are two currently operation militias/ para-military units; the sunni sahwa and the kurdish peshmerga.



> The protesters are *justly* demanding:



Unconstitutional demands. The demands include removing laws, that is the authority of the parliament in which their representatives are invlolved in, nothing Maliki can do about it.



> The risk of major bloodshed is imminent, a situation for which Al Maliki and the *American occupiers* have been warned that they will bear full responsibility if the demonstrators are harmed.



more BS, the American forces left in 2011 and if you go to Iraq now they are nowhere to be seen anywhere in the cities.




> fair opportunities for work based on professionalism



Anbar province has 6 ministers, the most ministers from one province. Employment is based on percentage of population, they want to employ everyone from their province by the federal government.



> 7 &#8211; the end of the use of all military command based on geographic areas.



again, has to do with percentage of population. 


I could go on forever but I think that's enough. I'll get back to the actual subject, which is the Iraqi military.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Iraqi Bell 407 Scout helicopters.
















weapons and other stuff found in raid on terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

Alshawi1234 said:


> Do you come here to discuss military issues or *just to demean *the progress in Iraq.



You seem to like the term and you use it loosely...I put that article to show you and the participants of this forum, that the Maliki government depends heavily on its conceptor. If Iraq is that sovereign why it doesn't try to unify the country and claim the borders of Sadam's era!


----------



## Alshawi1234

Ceylal said:


> You seem to like the term and you use it loosely...I put that article to show you and the participants of this forum, that the Maliki government depends heavily on its conceptor. If Iraq is that sovereign why it doesn't try to unify the country and claim the borders of Sadam's era!



This is Saddam's achievement when he was in power:
1- Gave half of Shatt Al-Arab Waterway to Iran
2- Lost tens of Km of land to Kuwait after the Gulf war
3- As a result of his foolishness, the Kurds were able to get an Semi independent region.

This is what The "hero" Saddam did, he is portrayed as a hero when in fact he was on of Iraq's worst leaders, he destroyed the country and much land was lost during his rule.

Maliki is trying to reclaim the Iraqi land which the Kurds are claiming as theirs, but how is he supposed do that when there are groups both from the inside and outside working against him?

I suggest you Understand Iraq's reality before speaking like an analyst on Iraqi issues. 


Any attempts to reclaim the land that Saddam lost would result in War, it's not a walk in the park decision. We are worried about rebuilding the destroyed infrastructure, not starting another war.


----------



## Alshawi1234



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

Alshawi1234 said:


> Maliki is *trying to reclaim* the Iraqi land which the Kurds are claiming as theirs, but how is he supposed do that when there are groups both from the inside and outside working against him?
> 
> I suggest you Understand Iraq's reality before *speaking like an analyst* on Iraqi issues.
> 
> .



Nobody said or thought that Saddam was a hero , having said that, you are not going to input the loss of iraki sovereinty on some of the Iraki territory to him either. There has to be some intellectual honesty here. The US brought in their luggage Al Maliki and he was parachuted in the power seat applying to the letter their "feuille de route" and like every installed government, it does the bidding of its conceptor.


----------



## Serpentine

Ceylal said:


> Nobody said or thought that Saddam was a hero , having said that, you are not going to input the loss of iraki sovereinty on some of the Iraki territory to him either. There has to be some intellectual honesty here. The US brought in their luggage Al Maliki and he was parachuted in the power seat applying to the letter their "feuille de route" and like every installed government, it does the bidding of its conceptor.


Maliki is elected by people, not by U.S.
Why the hell would U.S choose a leader who is close to Iran, its arch enemy?
People voted for him, and he represents the majority, something we barely see in any Arab country.He is hated because he is Shia, and its natural to me, you know, those sectarian obsessed scums who try to pour violence in to Iraq,again. from inside and outside.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

Era_923 said:


> Maliki is elected by people, not by U.S.
> *Why the hell would U.S choose a leader who is close to Iran, its arch enemy?*
> 
> 
> 
> You all keep mashing and remashing the same thing about the dual USA/IRAN. If Iran was a threat to the USA, the later will never install or give the OK to a Shia government in Irak. The USA did it to counter the Sunni influence of the GCC {by that Saoudi] in the region.
> 
> 
> 
> People voted for him, and he represents the majority, something we barely see in any Arab country.He is hated because he is Shia, and its natural to me, you know, those sectarian obsessed scums who try to pour violence in to Iraq,again. from inside and outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arab elections? From the mechrak to the maghrib, all the elections are a farce...You said something that is prevalent is the sectarism that very deep and very troubling .
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Alshawi1234

Again, This is a military thread not a political one, please stop derailing the subject of this thread.


the agnadeen oiler which has been in Egypt since 1990 will finally enter service with the Iraqi navy this year. it has been refitted and modernized.

As part of a build-up of the fleet in the 1980's, Iraq ordered this near-sister to the Italian navy&#8217;s Stromboli class. She has amidships highline stations for stores and fuel, and an astern station for fuel. There is a helipad aft but no hangar.

Agnadeen spent 1984 and 1985 in Italian waters, training the Iraqi crew. In 1986 she docked at Alexandria, Egypt as it was not safe to sail for Iraq with Iranian troops threatening Basra. The sanctions in 1991 prevented Iraq from receiving it. She has not moved an inch since then.

here she is:






This is a close up image of another ship of the same class.







Displacement: 3556t standard, 8706t full Dimensions: 423&#8216;1&#8221;x59&#8217;x21&#8217;3&#8221;
Machinery: 2 GMT A420.8H diesels, 1 shaft
Max Speed: 18.5kts Range: 5080NM @ 18kts
Complement: 115
WEAPONS-Guns
x1 OTO Melara 76mm 8NM surface/3NM anti-air
SENSORS-Radar
RTN 10X (I/J) 22NM fire control (range, bearing, altitude)
SMA 3RM (I) 40NM surface search (range, bearing)


----------



## Ceylal

Alshawi1234 said:


> Again, This is a military* thread* not a political one, please stop derailing the subject of this thread.


 It's all inter related. Sorry if it end up political..


----------



## Alshawi1234

Military hospital being constructed in Baghdad.













ISOF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dizer

Great pics habibi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

First three Iraqi C130j Super hercules, delivered end of 2012. Another three will be delivered this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer

What a venue for a military parade











Special forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer

Iraqi Eurocopters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

@Dizer Your welcome. 

The images in your second last post have been posted before.


Swat 





training


----------



## Alshawi1234

More Images 












Live fire exercise




















Mock IED

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer




----------



## Alienoz_TR

When will new 36 pieces F16 arrive?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Contrarian

Iraq seems to have built up quite an army much faster compared to Afghanistan, still struggling with lawlessness!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Contrarian said:


> Iraq seems to have built up quite an army much faster compared to Afghanistan, still struggling with lawlessness!



The oil revenues helped with rebuilding the Iraqi military, the Afghani forces doe not have the proper funding to rebuild. But their are still terrorists cells in Iraq and they will continue to operate for another few years simply because of the nature of the situation.





Alienoz_TR said:


> When will new 36 pieces F16 arrive?



Early 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Police











Iraqi pilot, Lt Ali Karim





Iraqi undergraduate pilot Omar Alnuaimi.






T-6 Training Aircrafts.





Cessna firing helfire missile.





Iraqi Air Force cadets marching atthe graduation ceremony for the Basic Officers Commissioning Course at Ar Rustamiyah Military Academy Jan. 11.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

An Iraqi Army Officer instructs a fire team assigned to the 7th Iraqi Army Division (7th IAD) on firing fire the PKC machine gun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234




----------



## Alshawi1234

Iraqi army aviation provide cover for demonstraters.






Images of the new OSVs












Military hospital being constructed in Baghdad.





Iraqi navy swiftship






Overseeing the facility preperations for the arrivals of the F-16s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Selected Images from the Iraqi Defence monthly paper. Credit goes to "sheytanElKebir" on skyscrapercity/ Iraq/ Military thread.

air defence command :





Air defence operations:





Bomb squad training





M88 ARVs of the 9th division






Communications officers training:





Refurbishing airbases for future aircrafts:





Mobile kitchens


----------



## Alshawi1234

more images




EC635 Attack helicopter





KrAZ Trucks





M113 of the 10th division










M113s and M1A1SA of the 9th division





M1A1SA Training

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Mine clearance robot





Radar station





Navy divers






Saettia Mk4 at sea






sappers with clawed MRAP





2nd division troops





some more of the Iraqi made patrol boats on shore for repairs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer

Unknown solider monument Baghdad 







(sorry if some images have already been posted)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Tens of alqaeda members killed or captured in two different operations.

Iraqi security forces backed by attack helicopters killed 10 al-Qaeda leaders and captured seven others during a security operation in western Anbar province, officials announced Friday (January 18th).

"The armed clashes occurred in the Makr al-Theeb area, south of al-Rutbah district in western Anbar, and resulted in the killing of 10 senior commanders and leaders of the terrorist al-Qaeda organization, and the arrest of seven others," he said.

"Ten 4x4 vehicles -- which [the suspects] used to flee from the Iraqi forces -- were destroyed, and light and medium weapons found in the gunmen's camp were seized," he added. "The camp also was destroyed by Iraqi forces after the end of the operation by bombing it using the combat helicopters."

A statement released by the defense ministry at the time said that the camp included vehicles upon which anti-aircraft machine guns were mounted and explosives-laden tires used in car bombings, and that the inspection of the camp led to the discovery of a large factory nearby, where IEDs are made.
The two al-Qaeda camps in the Horan Valley &#8212; in the province of Anbar and in al-Jazira in Mosul &#8212; include service buildings with residential quarters, kitchens and meeting and training halls.


Read more: Iraqi Forces Confront Al-Qaeda Militants - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East

Al-Qaeda leaders in Anbar killed, captured | Mawtani






a few soldiers and police injured in the firefight, fortunately no deaths.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BronzePlaque

Very nice..Strong Iraq means, stable ME..I wish best luck to my Iraqi friends

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

An Iraqi marine mans a heavy machine gun in the waters of Basrah Gulf

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

2006










Iraqi air force 1941















First Iraqi army regiment formed in 1921. Musa Al-khazim regiment,





Iraqi tanks 1937

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

They look, neat and professional. Please keep posting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Iraqi sniper with M24 targets insurgents in an operation in the Horan valley of Anbar Province.






Vehicle repair shop

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

3rd batch of BTR 4's on their way to Iraq from Ukraine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Doritos11

Bell Helicopters' upgraded H-1 generates foreign interest
By Andrea Shalal-Esa | ******* 

WASHINGTON (*******) - As U.S. budget pressures mount, the U.S. Marine Corps says growing foreign demand could help drive down the unit cost of its new upgraded H-1 utility and attack helicopters built by Bell Helicopter, a unit of Textron Inc .
Major General John Croley, assistant deputy commandant for aviation, said the new helicopters had greater range and capabilities that would enhance the Marines' ability to work with allies across the Asia-Pacific region.
He said increased interest from countries in Asia and the Middle East could help lower the cost of the new helicopters as U.S. defense budgets come under increasing pressure.
"Foreign military sales are a good thing for the taxpayers' investment in our military systems," Croley told ******* in a telephone interview, noting that the Marine Corps was also hoping the U.S. government would back the sale of the V-22 Osprey, which is built by Bell Helicopter and Boeing Co , overseas soon.
Bell Helicopter is one of three industry teams competing for a multibillion-dollar order from South Korea for 36 new attack helicopters, with a contract award due this spring, said Bell Helicopter spokesman Greg Hubbard. Boeing and AgustWestland, a unit of Italy's Finmeccanica SpA , are also bidding for the order.
In the Middle East, Iraq and Bahrain have requested pricing and availability data for the upgraded versions of the H-1 helicopters, said two sources familiar with the program who were not authorized to speak publicly.
*Iraq is looking at a possible purchase of 24 AH-1Z helicopters for the Iraqi Army and 6-8 UH-1Y Maritime Utility helicopters for its Navy.* Bahrain is eyeing a possible purchase of 14 AH-1Z attack helicopters, said the sources.
Many other countries are also interested in buying older H-1 model helicopters from the Marines. The corps plans to buy 349 of the new helicopters from Bell, which signed a contract in December to build 53 more helicopters.
"We are seeing increasing international interest as more and more people become aware of the multi-role capabilities of these aircraft, particularly in regions where operators are looking for an affordable alternative to the legacy technologies of the 1980s," Hubbard said in an e-mailed statement.
Croley, who said he has flown three of the four H-1 variants produced by Bell Helicopter since the introduction of the "Huey" in the 1960s, said the program was unusual because it was running ahead of schedule and on budget at a time when many other programs had seen delivery delays and rising costs.
"They've been ahead of need, averaging deliveries 34 days ahead of schedule. That's unheard of," he said.
Croley also lauded the company's good relationship with the community in Amarillo, Texas, and its commitment to hiring veterans. About 40 percent of the workers at the Amarillo plant are veterans, he said.
Marine Corps Colonel Jeff Mosher, deputy branch head at Marine Corps aviation headquarters, said the UH-1Y or "Yankee" and AH-Z or "Zulu" models offered the service enhanced intelligence and surveillance capabilities, better targeting, precision fires, more lift and greater operational reach.
He said helping U.S. regional partners to buy and use the helicopters would reinforce Washington's strong alliances while expanding the capability to the combined forces.
Croley said the two upgraded H-1 models were 85 percent common, which helped reduce the cost of sustaining the aircraft and made it easier to deploy because they needed fewer spare parts and other equipment.


* not sure if posted before *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Arresting ISI terrorist cell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

I am jealous about Iraqi army, when Bangladesh will have modern army ?


----------



## Alshawi1234

BDforever said:


> I am jealous about Iraqi army, when Bangladesh will have modern army ?



Don't let the pictures flatter you, the Iraqi military actually needs another 8-10 years to be fully equipped in terms of Air defense and strategic weapons.

The soldiers equipment is good right now, but its based on need. Iraq is in the midst of a hostile region, if a country is not strong enough, the neighboring countries will stab you in the back. Bangladesh is in a relatively stable region compared to the middle east, there is no reason to go on a military spending spree.

Iraqi soldiers in a battle with gunmen in may 2008.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Iraqi army excercise in 2011.


----------



## Rusty

it's nice to see the liberation of Iraqi oil money going to American companies. 
I should buy some stocks in American "defense" companies.


----------



## Alshawi1234

^ and Russian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Soldier hands out dates during religious commemoration







Soldier gives suspects water to drink.





Iraqi police arrest terrorists with silenced weapons dressed as women.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jamaal Yelmaaz

in fact, is this so called iraq army!!! will defend interest of whole iraq rather than iran interest?
Kurds and Sunni arabs are severely opposite to heavily arming this army. they make more than 50% of population of iraq.

After toppling Assad the butcher it will be turn of Maliki...GCCs under oath to remove this Persian puppets too. Turkey also will be along side of GCCs as well.

What a pity that, iraqi people will suffer for a more long time..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehmeTcc

I still can't get why countries like Iraq goes radical like claiming a state-religion. I mean, Iraq is an ethnical mess, apart from that it has secterian issues.
Why not accepting a multi-cultural identity like Lebanese does?


----------



## Alshawi1234

Jamaal Yelmaaz said:


> in fact, is this so called iraq army!!! will defend interest of whole iraq rather than iran interest?
> Kurds and Sunni arabs are severely opposite to heavily arming this army. they make more than 50% of population of iraq.
> 
> After toppling Assad the butcher it will be turn of Maliki...GCCs under oath to remove this Persian puppets too. Turkey also will be along side of GCCs as well.
> 
> What a pity that, iraqi people will suffer for a more long time..





 Keep dreaming.  stop speaking about things you know nothing of son. Iraq isn't Syria. The government was democraticly elected by the majority.
- Iraq has good relations with Russia, USA, and china, india, Japan South korea, Egypt, Jordan, and Iran.these countries won't sit and watch you daydreams to be carried out. 

Kurds and Sunnis against Shia, lol you must be a clown. All the Shias have to do is agree to give the Kurds the disputed territories in Sunni areas. The Shias have been refusing to give the disputed territories in Sunni provines to the Kurds. The Shias don't have any borders with Kurdish territory. Both ways the Sunnis and Kurds combined wouldn't be equal 50%, maybe 35% max if we put them together. Anyways if that's the trick, Shias could agree to give the Kurds the disputed territories and automatically trigger a Sunni- Kurdish war (like the one we are about to see in Syria) 

OH, I forget to mention that the Mahdi army wouldn't be fond of your idea. 








mehmeTcc said:


> I still can't get why countries like Iraq goes radical like claiming a state-religion. I mean, Iraq is an ethnical mess, apart from that it has secterian issues.
> Why not accepting a multi-cultural identity like Lebanese does?



State religion is merely symbolic, almost all middle eastern countries have an official state religion. That doesn't mean Iraq is a radical society. The constitution guarantees the right for everyone to practice their beliefs, even for non-Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

how Many special forces Iraqi armed forces have ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jamaal Yelmaaz

Alshawi1234 said:


> Keep dreaming.  stop speaking about things you know nothing of son. Iraq isn't Syria. The government was democraticly elected by the majority.
> - Iraq has good relations with Russia, USA, and china, india, Japan South korea, Egypt, Jordan, and Iran.these countries won't sit and watch you daydreams to be carried out.
> 
> Kurds and Sunnis against Shia, lol you must be a clown. All the Shias have to do is agree to give the Kurds the disputed territories in Sunni areas. The Shias have been refusing to give the disputed territories in Sunni provines to the Kurds. The Shias don't have any borders with Kurdish territory. Both ways the Sunnis and Kurds combined wouldn't be equal 50%, maybe 35% max if we put them together. Anyways if that's the trick, Shias could agree to give the Kurds the disputed territories and automatically trigger a Sunni- Kurdish war (like the one we are about to see in Syria)
> .



No one is dreaming but you...As percentage Shia pop. definitely is under 50% and arround %45 in iraq.

*Arabs 60+% of iraq= 60-65%Shia, 40-35% Sunni
Kurds 25% of iraq=85% sunni and 15%shia, Ezedy
Turkmens 10% 0f iraq= 50% sunni and 50% Shia.*

Now prove for us, which one of this stastic infos above wrong?


Another your twisting...Almost All disputed area is between Kurds and Arab Shias...Kerkuk, Khaneqin, Mandali etc...Just a little area within border of Musul which non-muslim Kurd minority Ezedies live in regarded as disputed area between Kurds and Sunnis Arabs.

according to the recent news: all Kurdish parliamentarians have abandoned iraqi national parliament in Baghdat for an uncertain time in intention of protesting Al-Maliki government. 

A government that directed by iran from outside historicaly proven that never could provide his people stability justice, peace and welfare.
AS Mullah regime failed to provide his own people, freedom, justice and welfare, how is it possible iran could aid iraq or antoher country in providing stability do you think?

Al-Maliki neither an educated nor an expert politician. And more critical than all, Al-Maliki is not a loyal man to iraq. He worked on account of iran for 30 years againist his own country. fought side by side with iran army againist iraqi army in iran-iraq war.
He was dealing with ormament business in Damascuss when US begun to invade irraq...&#304;ran had summonded him from Damascuss to iraq. Atfter that iran have made him a politician to stabb Arabs and Sunnis in the back. 
at the moment Al Maliki's puppet Government has no good relation with any muslim country but Assad and Mullah regime.

Am i mistaken mr. Alshawi??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Why most of the arab countries have problem about Shia-Sunni ? we do not have this kind of problem


----------



## Alshawi1234

BDforever said:


> how Many special forces Iraqi armed forces have ?



The official ISOF (Iraqi special operations forces) are about 10,000. They have their own intelligence service and work independent from the army for the most part.*

There are other SWAT, police, army, federal police special units are probably number over 15,000 as well. Some try to imitate the "look" of the special forces but you can usually spot out the difference through their weapons. *Here are Iraqi minister of interior special units (not official ISOF)








Jamaal Yelmaaz said:


> No one is dreaming but you...As percentage Shia pop. definitely is under 50% and arround %45 in iraq.
> 
> *Arabs 60+% of iraq= 60-65%Shia, 40-35% Sunni
> Kurds 25% of iraq=85% sunni and 15%shia, Ezedy
> Turkmens 10% 0f iraq= 50% sunni and 50% Shia.*
> 
> Now prove for us, which one of this stastic infos above wrong?
> 
> 
> Another your twisting...Almost All disputed area is between *Kurds and Arab Shias...Kerkuk, Khaneqin, Mandali etc...Just a little area within border of Musul which non-muslim Kurd minority Ezedies live in regarded as disputed area between Kurds and Sunnis Arabs.
> 
> according to the recent news: all Kurdish parliamentarians have abandoned iraqi national parliament in Baghdat for an uncertain time *in intention of protesting Al-Maliki government.*
> 
> A government that directed by iran from outside historicaly proven that *never could provide his people stability justice, peace and welfare.
> AS Mullah regime failed to provide his own people, freedom, justice and welfare, how is it possible *iran could aid iraq or antoher country in providing stability do you think?
> 
> Al-Maliki neither an educated nor an expert politician. And more critical than *all, Al-Maliki is not a loyal *man to iraq. He worked on account of iran for 30 years againist his own country. fought side by side with iran army againist iraqi army in iran-iraq war.
> He was dealing with ormament business in Damascuss when *US begun to invade irraq...&#304;ran had summonded him from *Damascuss *to iraq. Atfter that iran have made him a politician to stabb Arabs and Sunnis in the back.*
> at *the moment Al Maliki's puppet Government has no good *relation with any muslim country but Assad and Mullah regime.
> 
> Am i mistaken mr. Alshawi??



 you have a problem with reading the statistics. *The 60-65% Shia is the OVERALL INCLUDING THE KURDS. *So yes you are very mistaken. *This is an old statistic anyway the number is Shias in Iraq has increased since that time. As for "loyalty", Iraqi loyalty isn't calculated by love for Saddam. Or have you not seen what the Shias went through under Saddam?*
*
I don't need to go talk about him, but this video shows 1 out of over 160 mass graves discovered, and many have not yet been discovered. Some mass graves are still being discovered by construction and oil companies. The last one found about 2 weeks ago. Of course this is other than the hundreds of thousands who have been killed because of useless wars and executions. *Did you know that over 3 million people were killed or sentenced to death under Saddam? My father and uncle were sentenced to death, I have a friend who had a death sentence at three years old along with his brothers,father and uncles, luckily they all managed to escape from Iraq. But I know dozens of people who have lost relatives during Saddam's rule. *Yet you come here to preach about nationalism and being loyal to a regime which brought nothing but destruction. *I'm pretty sure you wouldn't appreciate if you have went through such events. *I personally have not seen or known my father until I was 8 years old because of Saddam Hussain.*

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yUue1S077Zs[/video]

LOOL Kirkuk is Shia Arabs? See you are just giving further prove that Shias are a majority not in the south, but also north . Ok let me correct you, Arabs, Kurds, and Turkmen reside in Kirkuk. *75% of the*Arabs and 50% Turkmen in Kirkuk are Sunni. As for Mosul (Nineveh province) the city itself is not disputed, but the Nineveh plains in which*assyrian, Turkmen, Arab, and Kurds *reside are disputed. There is oil both in Kirkuk and the Nineveh plains which is important for Sunnis and kurds if they want survive independently. Yezedis live in Sinjar which is west of Mosul.*

"Nineveh Province is multiethnic. There are significant numbers of Arabs, indigenous Assyrians, Kurds, and Yazidis, both in towns and cities, and in their own specific villages and regions. There are also numbers of Shabaks, Turkmen, Mandeans, Roma and Armenians.
In terms of religion, the majority of Kurds, Arabs are Sunni Muslim while Turkmen are mostly Shi'ite, Assyrians and Armenians are exclusively Christian, and Yazidis, Shabaks and Mandeans following their own religious beliefs. Ninawa is a Sunni-majority province.*The main languages spoken are Arabic, Assyrian Neo-Aramaic, Kurdish, South Azeri, Shabaki, Mandic and Armenian."

Iraq has good relations with the UAE, Jordan,Egypt, and now increasing the ties with *Kuwait. The only countries Iraq has bad relations with are the terrorist supporting countries who aren't happy with majority rule in Iraq. They don't want Iraq to be stable because a strong Iraq would put them back in their place.*

Maliki used to run an office for the Dawah party in Syria. the image of him that was spread is photoshopped and I have seen the original. Besides Saddam was a gangster when he was young. One if his ministers used to sell ice in the street before being in government. Nour al Maliki was an MP before he became prime minister.*Linking everything with Iran has became an obsessive habit that sectarian and weak people like yourself use. *Maliki has even waged an armed campaign against the pro-Iran militias back in 2008.*

Anyways, my last reply, don't ruin my thread with you sectarian remarks.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scholseys

iraqi army look like the american army...its pretty badass!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Yelmaaz,
Please save yourself further humiliation and stop embarrassing yourself. You don't know the demographics, or geography of Iraq. We Sunnis and Shias could get along fine if weren't for the foreign intervention trying to cause a Syria style civil war.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Malik Alashter

Thanks bro< its really an informative thread please keep up the good work. Please dont pay attention to some some sick mind sectarian like the one above his jealousy burnning him so bad they just cant see our country back to power because they know we will dwarf them< thats why they work hard with there terrorists to break a civil war cowards......sorry.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Oublious

Your leaders are talking differnt...







Please save yourself further humiliation and stop embarrassing yourself.


I spoke a lot of Sunni Iraqees and they dont love shia for helpin americans to occupied the country. They left iraq because of you shias. Now telme why did sitani your ayatollah give fatwa about not to figting against americans? It is not allowed to fight!!


There are some sunni collaboraters but we dont accept them like sunni. How can you allow to sel you country to americans?

You and this collaboraters are cheap....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

Iraq does not have 3 million Turkmens.
It might come close to 1 million.

Please, worry about something else instead coming here, I know turkish nationalist see a chance in this, if you want to dream about the ottoman empire make a thread for it don&#8217;t ruin ours

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gambit

Alshawi1234 said:


> Overseeing the facility preperations for the arrivals of the F-16s


Nice leather jackets. The style is classic WW II A-2 issued to pilots. Simple and masculine without the 'macho' nonsense. The USAF did away with them, then brought them back as morale booster and everyone love them. There are many things man create that became 'Goldilocks' items, meaning somehow the item just achieved the right balance of form, functions, and utility. Any attempts at 'improvement' ends in disaster. The A-2 is a Goldilocks item.

Every gent here should have at least one. I have two. Do not buy any replica crap at the malls. It is not a 'bomber' jacket but a flight jacket. The malls sells the crap 'bomber' jacket type and crap is the kindest and most polite word to describe crap. The modern incarnation for official USAF issue is not identical to the original design, but in terms of quality regarding leather and construction, it is at least parity if not superior. Stay away from fashion houses products. The price is more for the name than for the product itself. Many of them uses lambskin...Yeeecccchhh...!!! 

U.S. Wings Leather Types


> *Goatskin*: Goatskin is a very good all-around leather. It can be worn for dressy or casual wear, but it is also durable enough to handle the abuse of a "working" jacket.
> 
> *Lambskin*: Lambskin is very supple but generally has less tear resistance than goatskin, cowhide, or horsehide.
> 
> *Horsehide*: Horsehide is well known for its rugged durability. Most WWII USAAF A-2s were made from horsehide leather, so you know it's tough and battle-tested.


The original design used either goatskin or horsehide. If any man here wears a lambskin jacket, get thee to a salon for a pedicure and manicure, oil hair if thou have any, then castrate thyself with a dull spoon.

As usual for a quality product, expect to pay good money for a high quality A-2...

Leather Flight Jackets, Leather Bomber Jackets - Leather Military Jackets

Gents, am not a fashionable man but I know the ladies prefers understated masculinity and a classically designed A-2 is *THE ONE*. The style is timeless. I have two for me but the woman pretty much kept one for herself. The leather scent will be strong for a while so wear it as often as possible. I wore mine while riding my bike around town for a week, even though they were not real 'biker' leather like my Vanson, which is thrice heavier cowhide. Let the environment and the weather at freeway speed beat it up. Then it is ready for a casual night out, even when the temperature is in the 20s and snow is going.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

Oublious

Americans have bases in your country, your country worked and probably still works with Israel since the creation of Turkey.
Your country has the massive Incirlik air base which the US happily used to bomb Iraq in the 90&#8217;s and in 2003.

So do everyone a favour and leave together with all Non Iraqi nationalists who come here with their secterian and seperatist plans.
Worry about Syria before thinking about doing the same with Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BordoEnes

Jalad al khaleej said:


> Oublious
> 
> Americans have bases in your country, your country worked and probably still works with Israel since the creation of Turkey.
> Your country has the massive Incirlik air base which the US happily used to bomb Iraq in the 90&#8217;s and in 2003.
> 
> So do everyone a favour and leave together with all Non Iraqi nationalists who come here with their secterian and seperatist plans.
> Worry about Syria before thinking about doing the same with Iraq.



Incirlik base is NATO, Not American. Wether we collaborate with Israel is non of your concern, If its our national interest so be it. There is no artificial country like Iraq in the ME, Destabelizing you is a piece of cake, Suggest that Iraqi goverment does not test Turkeys pattience. 

Syria is going great, FSA winning and Assad slowly losing, Hopefully we will do the same with the next Iranian puppet named Maliki.


----------



## Doritos11

BordoEnes said:


> Incirlik base is NATO, Not American. Wether we collaborate with Israel is non of your concern, If its our national interest so be it. There is no artificial country like Iraq in the ME, Destabelizing you is a piece of cake, Suggest that Iraqi goverment does not test Turkeys pattience.
> 
> Syria is going great, FSA winning and Assad slowly losing, Hopefully we will do the same with the next Iranian puppet named Maliki.



When there was Saddam you were nowhere, when Iraq a country is in chaos you try to make use of it, there is an Iraq, whether you like it or not.
Maybe Iraq should arm PKK, would you like that ?

Since it is none of our business if you have relations with Israel, it would be none of ur business either what we do.
But whatever eh. you act as if your erdogan "do not dare turkeys patience".
sus lan
Iraq has had war with the US, so dont bring me this Turkey is great speech, I dont care for your nationalism.
If Iran is your problem, you have a border with them go ahead

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## United

Jalad al khaleej said:


> Oublious
> 
> Americans have bases in your country, your country worked and probably still works with Israel since the creation of Turkey.
> Your country has the massive Incirlik air base which the US happily used to bomb Iraq in the 90&#8217;s and in 2003.
> 
> So do everyone a favour and leave together with all Non Iraqi nationalists who come here with their secterian and seperatist plans.
> Worry about Syria before thinking about doing the same with Iraq.



Most of Shia Iraqis are loyal to Iran than to Iraq............no doubt Saddam loved u so much.


----------



## Doritos11

united said:


> Most of Shia Iraqis are loyal to Iran than to Iraq............no doubt Saddam loved u so much.



I am not shia, so find someone else for that discussion

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## United

Jalad al khaleej said:


> I am not shia, so find someone else for that discussion



Jalad al khaleej why u chose this name? does it reflect u?


----------



## Doritos11

Troll name, but now that im unbanned an admin will change it soon.

anyways: "Defence and military discussions on the Arab countries. NO DISCUSSIONS ON ARAB AFFAIRS, post them in the Middle East & Africa section"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Few more years and Iraq will be back as a giant on top of those low level countries!!! no wonder why these low levels attack Iraq with hate speech but I wonder why the admins keep there mouth shut not banning them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Oublious said:


> I spoke a lot of Sunni Iraqees and they dont love shia for helpin americans to occupied the country. They left iraq because of you shias. Now telme why did sitani your ayatollah give fatwa about not to figting against americans? It is not allowed to fight!!
> 
> 
> There are some sunni collaboraters but we dont accept them like sunni. How can you allow to sel you country to americans?
> 
> You and this collaboraters are cheap....










You know I have read these same sentences over 1000 times now. It seems these same 4 or 5 sentences is all you know. "Iran, Iranian agents, came on an american tank, collaborated with the occupiers" dude seriously you need to get an upgrade, I've been hearing the same **** for years now.
Screw off don't ruin my thread. You don't see me going on Turkish forces sub forum and complaining about the treatment of kurds, the relations with Israel and the US, the Turkish opposition....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Back to topic.
ISOF Training in Mosul.







Malik Alashter said:


> Few more years and Iraq will be back as a giant on top of those low level countries!!! no wonder why these low levels attack Iraq with hate speech but I wonder why the admins keep there mouth shut not banning them.



Bro they hate Iraq, This shia-sunni things is just a further excuse. Have we forgotten what they did during Saddam's time? Pushing for a useless wars, sanctions.... They basically want Iraq a puppet government which does their dirty work in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alshawi1234

Officer next to a BTR 4






Iraq F-16 official insignia


----------



## TurAr

Malik Alashter said:


> Few more years and Iraq will be back as a giant on top of those low level countries!!! no wonder why these low levels attack Iraq with hate speech but I wonder why the admins keep there mouth shut not banning them.



Who are those 'low level' countries you are reffering to?


----------



## Doritos11

I think he means something else with low level, not all Turks have to come here defend their country, it is 1-2 persons we were criticizing, would you like hardcore nationalist kurds on the turkish threads telling you what the turk is telling us here?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TurAr

Jalad al khaleej said:


> I think he means something else with low level, not all Turks have to come here defend their country, it is 1-2 persons we were criticizing, would you like hardcore nationalist kurds on the turkish threads telling you what the turk is telling us here?



Well, i haven't read what the Turks have written here. I'm not into those Shia vs Sunni BS. 

Anway, i have been following and enjoying the pictures here, let's keep the thread clean. If several people annoying you, ignore them or at least keep it with them without involving whole Turks and Turkey in it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Malik Alashter

Alshawi1234 said:


> Back to topic.
> ISOF Training in Mosul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bro they hate Iraq, This shia-sunni things is just a further excuse. Have we forgotten what they did during Saddam's time? Pushing for a useless wars, sanctions.... They basically want Iraq a puppet government which does their dirty work in the region.


they eat sh.... Iraq under our control will be the center of the region not the tail yes when a sunni puppit become the ruler then yes then the country will a tail just like Turkey, Saudi, Qatar, Pakistan etc.



Alshawi1234 said:


> You know I have read these same sentences over 1000 times now. It seems these same 4 or 5 sentences is all you know. "Iran, Iranian agents, came on an american tank, collaborated with the occupiers" dude seriously you need to get an upgrade, I've been hearing the same **** for years now.
> Screw off don't ruin my thread. You don't see me going on Turkish forces sub forum and complaining about the treatment of kurds, the relations with Israel and the US, the Turkish opposition....


Another low level go to you,r erdogan who sold turkey to the nato for cheap you cheap.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

TurAr said:


> Well, i haven't read what the Turks have written here. I'm not into those Shia vs Sunni BS.
> 
> Anway, i have been following and enjoying the pictures here, let's keep the thread clean. If several people annoying you, ignore them or at least keep it with them without involving whole Turks and Turkey in it.



True, I personally like Turkey as a country and I am impressed by its development. The countries he meant was the Arab neighbors, the tiny countries on the map who think they can make the world run their way. Turkey is a regional power both in the middle east and Europe and it has always been. But I am not to fond of the recent change of the Turkish government foreign policy. Anyways as you pointed out this is a military development thread and we should keep all these arguments out of it. But some members here just wont stop trolling, I mean if a member doesn't like a specific thread, why come and ruin it with worthless comment...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

Alqaeda members killed in a firefight.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alshawi1234



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Alshawi1234



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

wow ! ! so cool pictures , @Alshawi1234 keep posting

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

Alshawi1234 said:


> Alqaeda members killed in a firefight.


To hell those bastard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

I swear I've seen a vodeo about iraqi S.ops by american channel and I still remember the american officer describes the iraqis as the best even than there candidates. I'll find that video on youtube.


----------



## Doritos11

Malik Alashter said:


> I swear I've seen a vodeo about iraqi S.ops by american channel and I still remember the american officer describes the iraqis as the best even than there candidates. I'll find that video on youtube.



you probably mean this video

[video]http://www.********.com/view?i=5dd_1189172356[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

aazidane said:


> iraqi army look like the american army...its pretty badass!



Glad you liked it, thanks for passing by.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Stealthily stepping across a small stream, an Iraqi army special forces operater wearing a gilly suite stalks his target during a sniper training course taught by Headquarters and Headquarters Company, 1-36 Infantry Division?s Sniper Team, near a Forward Observation Base in Norhern Mosul, Iraq, Feb. 15. 2010
















Stalking to their objective while using the high grass for cover, two Soldiers from Headquarters and Headquarters Company, 1-36 Infantry Division's Sniper Team currently attatched to the 3rd Infatnry Division, persue a closer observational vantage point to sight their target during a training exercise at a Forward Observation Base in Nothern.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Iraqi special forces 2009.


----------



## Alshawi1234




----------



## Alshawi1234

ISOF. 




.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Jalad al khaleej said:


> you probably mean this video
> 
> [video]http://www.********.com/view?i=5dd_1189172356[/video]


yep many thanks bro.



Alshawi1234 said:


> ISOF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Neat, Acute, Sharp, Brave, and Elegant that's who they are. the Iraqi S.Ops.


----------



## Luftwaffe

Merely show-off bunch of cowards will run away the same way in Next War. Neither are they brave sharp or accurate or far from elegant just by putting on nice gear does not make you bold & beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

Luftwaffe said:


> Merely show-off bunch of cowards will run away the same way in Next War. Neither are they brave sharp or accurate or far from elegant just by putting on nice gear does not make you bold & beautiful.



They are currently equipped to fight internal battles, not enough heavy equipment for external battles.
Your mean 1991 ? those were conscripts, poorly trained fighting 30+ countries that had air supremacy above them.
What would you do ?
an AK 47 with little training against apaches/A10s and abrams tanks.



--------
Recently Pakistan attending the Baghdad arms fair

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alshawi1234

Luftwaffe said:


> Merely show-off bunch of cowards will run away the same way in Next War. Neither are they brave sharp or accurate or far from elegant just by putting on nice gear does not make you bold & beautiful.



They have been engaging in constant operations on near daily basis for the past 8 years. They are one of the best special forces in the region, the US special forces confessed to that after 8 years of working together. They have more combat experience than any other forces in the region. 

Run away from next war? Lol I think you mean the previous war? They were hungry, I'll trained, old, badly equipped, low moral soldiers who had no belive in what they were fighting for. They had no air cover, and in fact they were happy Saddam was ousted, they had nothing to fight for other than suicide.


Don't let your jealousy take over bud, mind your own bussines don't worry about us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BordoEnes

So did the MI-28 Havoc deal went trough or not? I heard it was stopped duo corruption suspicion


----------



## Doritos11

Went through, there were problems cause the budget for 2013 was not passed yet.

The first deal is ( almost )completed and there are talks about a second deal involving fighter jets and other SAM weapons.
Iraq to conduct new armament deal with Russia, says MP

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Malik Alashter

Luftwaffe said:


> Merely show-off bunch of cowards will run away the same way in Next War. Neither are they brave sharp or accurate or far from elegant just by putting on nice gear does not make you bold & beautiful.


You know what I just don't wanna mention Pakistan in any way because honestly I love Pakistan and my Pakistani brother. But at least we didn't fight one country we fought 30 plus we have to fight our dictator the coward Saddam who was concerning about his chair that why we didn't fight because it wasn't our war you jealous. any way our country doing well sooner in shaa allah we will full fill our possession in the region and to hell to those who hate us.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Alshawi1234

More ISOF images.






Praying at the ISOF HQ.





Preparing for a mission






On the road

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alshawi1234

SWAT units celebrations their graduation from an advanced training course.





SWAT training

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

Alqaeda weapons cache found.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Iraqi Soldeir makes a human bridge during a hostage rescue operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

Iraqi police with the popular Turkish actor "Memati".

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Doritos11

what was he doing in iraq

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

Alshawi1234 said:


> They have been engaging in constant operations on near daily basis for the past 8 years. They are one of the best special forces in the region, the US special forces confessed to that after 8 years of working together. They have more combat experience than any other forces in the region.
> 
> Run away from next war? Lol I think you mean the previous war? They were hungry, I'll trained, old, badly equipped, low moral soldiers who had no belive in what they were fighting for. They had no air cover, and in fact they were happy Saddam was ousted, they had nothing to fight for other than suicide.
> 
> Don't let your jealousy take over bud, mind your own bussines don't worry about us.



Even the most ill equipped afghans never ran away like iraqi army ran away with tail in their arses in gulf wars, nice new gear means nothing, by following US instruction manuals don't make them one of the best spec ops. I may not like saddam but I would say your army fkup the plans to face enemy. Hungry you say? the bombing and killing that still goes on after a decade feeds these men was iraq better without local hired men bombing going crazy or was it better before Allied Forces even thought of coming to iraq reply wisely because the iraq is in deep sh.it right now after 2001 then it was ever in decades...
Rejoicing at the occupiers is the worst form on treachery and more over buying equipment without teeth needless to remind no AIM 120 AMRAAMS with F-16IQ enjoy the fake show off. 

PS. don't bring in saddam, Army does not fight for saddam it fights for its Nation for its People for its Survival for the protection of its Interests you lost it all to US now its just insurgency and you people enjoy it for decades to come that is why Pakistan is also going through with bad policies, bad appointments of Generals and worst Government Installed. So before you come at me I mentioned Pakistan Also.


----------



## Doritos11

when did the afghan army or taliban fight a conventional warfare to start with ?
They hide in the mountains, fight short battles and escape again, and your comparing that to tank warfare.

ill leave the rest

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Luftwaffe said:


> Even the most ill equipped afghans never ran away like iraqi army ran away with tail in their arses in gulf wars, nice new gear means nothing, by following US instruction manuals don't make them one of the best spec ops. I may not like saddam but I would say your army fkup the plans to face enemy. Hungry you say? the bombing and killing that still goes on after a decade feeds these men was iraq better without local hired men bombing going crazy or was it better before Allied Forces even thought of coming to iraq reply wisely because the iraq is in deep sh.it right now after 2001 then it was ever in decades...
> Rejoicing at the occupiers is the worst form on treachery and more over buying equipment without teeth needless to remind no AIM 120 AMRAAMS with F-16IQ enjoy the fake show off.
> 
> PS. don't bring in saddam, Army does not fight for saddam it fights for its Nation for its People for its Survival for the protection of its Interests you lost it all to US now its just insurgency and you people enjoy it for decades to come that is why Pakistan is also going through with bad policies, bad appointments of Generals and worst Government Installed. So before you come at me I mentioned Pakistan Also.





Afghanis never had an army....as for the taliban... they use hit and run tactics.... also i dont think any army can stand against the USM... Although i agree tht most of these weapons are useless.... and how could the iraqis forget what the bloody americans did to them...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luftwaffe

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Afghanis never had an army....as for the taliban... they use hit and run tactics.... also i dont think any army can stand against the USM... Although i agree tht most of these weapons are useless.... and how could the iraqis forget what the bloody americans did to them...



You gotta put up a Fight. If primitive talibans can fight, iraqi army could have with a will but there was no will, I am in sync that iraqis could not do major but there should have been a fight in the past 12 Years by iraqi army not civilians who actually fought. Had there be an active fight to stop US from robbing whatever was/is in iraq. Just by looking at the F-16 purchase I can tell how dull decision makers are if not all decisions.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Luftwaffe said:


> You gotta put up a Fight. If primitive talibans can fight, iraqi army could have with a will but there was no will, I am in sync that iraqis could not do major but there should have been a fight in the past 12 Years by iraqi army not civilians who actually fought. Had there be an active fight to stop US from robbing whatever was/is in iraq.* Just by looking at the F-16 purchase I can tell how dull decision makers are if not all decisions*.



Whose paying the bill? usa....


----------



## Luftwaffe

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Whose paying the bill? usa....



Nope its iraqi money not a dime from US, because in 2012/2013 US had cut back on budgets for its military projects why would it give that money to iraq.

http://www.dodbuzz.com/2012/08/22/f-16s-delivered-to-iraq-in-2014/

*$12 billion purchase agreement that covers a wide swath of equipment and training.*


----------



## Doritos11

Yes, and Egypt does not have the aim 120 amraam aswell.
This has to do with the CISMOA contract that Iraq has not signed/not offered.
Egypt and India have refused to sign these aswell.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Luftwaffe. If you don't know what's going on don't embarrass your self. 1- we didn't have the will to fight for Saddam since he's the enemy number 1 of us. 2- that's describe it all buddy. 3- you would fight for your country if your regime elected by you not by imposing it's self on you by force treating you as a worthless being!!! that's it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

First of all this is a military thread and not for political discussion. Second of all we have made our calculations and figured we wont achieve any military victory over the US with the state at the time. The Iraqis were in no shape to fight a war. We formed a government and an army and the American forces left, The Taliban fought in Afghanistan can you tell me what they got from fighting exactly? What is Iraq to you anyway?
now we are dealing with foreign sponsored low-med level terrorism with the intention of sabotage. But Iraq wasn't born today, we have a long history and we've had our ups and downs. What Iraq went through in the past 40 years is possibly the worst events in history since the invasion of the Mongols. But Iraq will rise against just like it has always risen out of every misery during its history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Iraqi Army personal receiving instructions before going out on a mission.







weapons cache uncovered, few terrorists killed and arrested after clashes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Alshawi1234 said:


> weapons cache uncovered, few terrorists killed and arrested after clashes.



Thats Kurdish costume. Do Kurds have terrorist organisation in Iraq?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

PKK, but they are in the KRG zone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Doritos11 said:


> what was he doing in iraq



Not exactly sure, but I think he came as part of a large Turkish delegation to Basrah.



Alienoz_TR said:


> Thats Kurdish costume. Do Kurds have terrorist organisation in Iraq?



No these are not Kurdish fighters. The PKK operate in the Kurdish controlled areas and they have never clashed with the Iraqi army since 2004. They do attempt to sabotage the Kirkuk-Ceyhan oil pipelines Every once in a while. The Iraqi army does not operate in the north as it is controlled by the Kurds, it is pretty much an independant state.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Major General Nassir Al Ghanam. One of the most notorious and feared officers in the army, His units operated in the most dangerous areas and inflicted heavy casualties to terrorists during the past years.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alshawi1234

The UN Arms Trade register has been updated, including declarations about sales from 2012.

http://armstrade.sipri.org/armstrade...e_register.php


Some new Iraqi items confirmed: 

500x MTLB from Bulgaria

28x L159B trainer / combat trainer from Czech

50x Total number of Mi17s sold by russia to Iraq since 2003.

795x R2 "barrier" anti tank missiles delivered so far by Ukraine for the BTR4s

total number of Bell206/OH58C is 25.

total Bell 407s 30x units.

8 avenger mobile SAMs from the US.

200 Stinger SAMs for the avengers.



RUSSIAN STUFF NOT CONFIRMED so that means waiting until March 2014 to know for sure what they ordered. They probably delayed the contract after the registration deadline to keep the deal secret.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Some images of the confirmed equipment. Some of the equipment have an option to buy more which is still not excersized. That includes about 50 more helicopters from the Bell 470 and Bell 206. Iraq has been attempting to buy refurbished and upgraded equipment to save money. That includes Many EDA's such as tanks and other vehicles from the united states. 

8 Avenger mobile SAM, Iraq might order many more of these in the future.






500 MTLB, upgraded, similar to the ones Iraq already has, below.





50 mi 17 delivered. 





30X Bell 407





25 bell 206

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TurAr

Alshawi1234 said:


> Iraqi police with the popular Turkish actor "Memati".





Is the guy popular in Iraq, or any of the Turkish soap operas and TV shows?


----------



## Doritos11

Iraqi tv has many Turkish soaps translated in Arabic, might be some of his.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

TurAr said:


> Is the guy popular in Iraq, or any of the Turkish soap operas and TV shows?



Yes Turkish TV series are pretty popular in Iraq, almost everyone watches them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Doritos11

ISOF Training in Jordan with other special forces from many countries






Documentary about the Iraqi military in Arabic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Details about recent contracts.



> Transfers of major conventional weapons: sorted by supplier. Deals with deliveries or orders made for year range 2012 to 2012
> Note: The &#8216;No. delivered/produced&#8217; and the &#8216;Year(s) of deliveries&#8217; columns refer to all deliveries since the beginning of the contract. Deals in which the recipient was involved in the production of the weapon system are listed separately. The &#8216;Comments&#8217; column includes publicly reported information on the value of the deal. Information on the sources and methods used in the collection of the data, and explanations of the conventions, abbreviations and acronyms, can be found at URL . The SIPRI Arms Transfers Database is continuously updated as new information becomes available.
> Source: SIPRI Arms Transfers Database
> Information generated: 22 March 2013
> 
> 
> Supplier/ Year	Year(s)	No.
> recipient (R)	No.	Weapon	Weapon	of order/	of	delivered/
> or licenser (L)	ordered	designation	description	licence	deliveries	produced	Comments
> 
> 
> Bulgaria
> R: Iraq	500	MT-LB	APC	2012 Ex-Bulgarian; EUR76 m deal; modernized before delivery
> 
> Czech Republic
> R: Iraq	24	L-159B	Trainer/combat ac	2012 Part of $1 b deal; delivery possibly from 2015
> 4	L-159B	Trainer/combat ac	2012 Ex-Czech; part of $1 b deal; delivery 2013
> 
> Germany (FRG)
> R: Iraq	24	EC-135/EC-635	Light helicopter	2009	2011-2012	(24)	EUR360 m deal; armed EC-635 version; ordered via France
> 
> South Africa
> R: Iraq	(300)	Ingwe	Anti-tank missile	(2010)	2010-2012	(300)	For EC-635 helicopters
> 
> Ukraine
> R: Iraq	6	An-32/Cline	Transport aircraft	2009	2011-2012	6	$80 m deal; An-32B version
> (270)	BTR-4	IFV	2009	2011-2012	(60)	Part of $427-458 m deal; delivery probably 2011-2014
> (150)	BTR-4K	APC	2009	2011-2012	(28)	Part of $427-458 m deal; incl BTR-4K and BTR-4KSh command post, ambulance and BREM-4 ARV version; delivery probably 2011-2014
> (2700)	R-2	Anti-tank missile	(2009)	2011-2012	(795)	For BTR-4E IFV
> 
> USA
> R: Iraq	(565)	K-6 120mm	Mortar	2008	2009-2012	(565)	M-120 version
> 140	M-1A1 Abrams	Tank	(2008)	2010-2012	(140)	Ex-US M-1A1 rebuilt to M-1A1AIM version; option on 140 more
> 24	Bell-407	Light helicopter	2009	2012	15	Armed version; option on 26 more; delivery 2012-2013
> 6	C-130J-30 Hercules	Transport aircraft	2009	2012	3	$293 m deal; delivery 2012-2013
> 9	Swiftships-35	Patrol craft	2009	2010-2012	9	$181 m deal
> 2	AMP-137	OPV	2010	2012	2	$70 m deal
> 80	ASV-150/M-1117	APC	2010	2011-2012	(60)	$85 m deal; incl 8 command post version; delivery 2011-2013
> (834)	M-113	APC	2010	2011-2012	(834)	Ex-US; M-113A2 version; modernized before delivery; incl command post, mortar-carrier, ambulance and other versions
> 120	M-198 155mm	Towed gun	2010	2011-2012	(120)	Ex-US; aid
> 1	AN/TPS-77	Air search radar	2011 $26 m deal; designation uncertain
> 9	Cougar	APC	2011	2012	(9)	ILAV version
> 18	F-16C Block-50/52	FGA aircraft	2011 Part of $3 b deal; F-16C Block-52 or F-16IQ version; incl 6 F-16D; delivery from 2014
> 3	Swiftships-35	Patrol craft	2011	2012	(3)	$42 m deal; option on 3 more
> (20)	AAQ-33 Sniper	Aircraft EO system	2012 $32 m deal; delivery by 2015
> 4	AN/APG-68	Combat ac radar	2012 AN/APG-68(V)9 version; spares for F-16 combat aircraft
> 8	Avenger	Mobile SAM system	(2012) Part of $105 m deal; 'ISFF' aid; selected but contract probably not yet signed
> 4	DB-110	Aircraft recce system	2012 $71 m deal; for use on F-16 combat aircraft; delivery probably by 2018
> (24)	F-124	Turbofan	(2012) For 24 L-159B trainer/combat aircraft from Czech Republic
> 18	F-16C Block-50/52	FGA aircraft	(2012) F-16C Block-52 or F-16IQ version; delivery 2018; selected but contract possibly not yet signed
> (200)	FIM-92 Stinger	Portable SAM	2012 For Avenger SAM systems
> 6	M-1A1 Abrams	Tank	(2012) Ex-US M-1A1 rebuilt to M-1A1AIM version
> 8	M-88A2 HERCULES	ARV	2012 $32 m deal; delivery 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Some more of the confirmed deals.

88 mi 1117, including 8 command post. Iraq already has about 260 from a previous order.







Total of about 1000 mi 113 of different models





About 1200 cougar MRAP total





420 BTR 4 of different versions. Here is a rare photo of them in Iraq which I posted earlier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

We sold some APCs to Iraq, does anyone know how many?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Aeronaut said:


> We sold some APCs to Iraq, does anyone know how many?


 @Aeronaut Wikki shows we sold 60 Mohafiz and 44 APC Talha to Iraq

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dizer

Arms deal with Russia finalised. Delivery to start this summer.



Al Bayati said:


> *&#1606;&#1602;&#1604; &#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593; "&#1575;&#1606;&#1576;&#1575;&#1569; &#1605;&#1608;&#1587;&#1603;&#1608;" &#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1593;&#1575;&#1569; 27 &#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1587;/&#1570;&#1584;&#1575;&#1585; &#1593;&#1606; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1604;&#1575;&#1607; &#1593;&#1590;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1574;&#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601; "&#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606;" &#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1601;&#1583;&#1575; &#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1576;&#1585;&#1605; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605; "&#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1577; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1578;&#1590;&#1605; &#1571;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1579;&#1602;&#1610;&#1604;&#1577; &#1608;&#1605;&#1578;&#1608;&#1587;&#1591;&#1577; &#1576;&#1606;&#1601;&#1587; &#1605;&#1576;&#1604;&#1594; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1588;&#1575;&#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1587;&#1575;&#1583;". &#1608;&#1571;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1604;&#1575;&#1607; &#1571;&#1606; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583;&#1577; &#1571;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1578;&#1591;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602;&#1577; &#1608;&#1585;&#1603;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608; &#1604;&#1578;&#1590;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1577; &#1605;&#1585;&#1608;&#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1578;&#1591;&#1608;&#1585;&#1577; &#1608;&#1573;&#1604;&#1603;&#1578;&#1585;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1548; &#1604;&#1593;&#1583;&#1605; &#1573;&#1605;&#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1603;&#1607; &#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593; &#1580;&#1608;&#1610; &#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1610;". &#1608;&#1604;&#1601;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1586;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610; &#1606;&#1608;&#1585;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1610; "&#1571;&#1589;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606; &#1610;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1577; 4 &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1578;&#1587;&#1583; &#1605;&#1576;&#1604;&#1594; "&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1588;&#1606;" &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1610; &#1571;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1608;&#1604;&#1609;". &#1608;&#1571;&#1603;&#1583; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1601;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610; &#1575;&#1588;&#1578;&#1585;&#1591; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610; &#1593;&#1583;&#1605; &#1606;&#1602;&#1604; &#1578;&#1603;&#1606;&#1608;&#1604;&#1608;&#1580;&#1610;&#1575; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1610; &#1576;&#1604;&#1583; &#1570;&#1582;&#1585; &#1601;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1591;&#1602;&#1577;. &#1608;&#1571;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1593;&#1590;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1585;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610; &#1573;&#1604;&#1609; &#1571;&#1606; &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1583; &#1604;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602; &#1571;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1577; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;. &#1605;&#1606; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576;&#1607; &#1571;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1601; &#1591;&#1610;&#1601;&#1608;&#1585; &#1606;&#1575;&#1574;&#1576; &#1585;&#1574;&#1610;&#1587; &#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1581;&#1607; &#1604;&#1604;&#1589;&#1581;&#1601;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1610;&#1575;&#1574;&#1607; &#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1601;&#1575;&#1608;&#1590;&#1575;&#1578; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1580;&#1585;&#1609; &#1578;&#1608;&#1602;&#1610;&#1593;&#1607;&#1575; &#1576;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1604;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1610;&#1608;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1576;&#1602;&#1610;&#1605;&#1577; 4 &#1605;&#1604;&#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1588;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1571;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1579;&#1602;&#1610;&#1604;&#1577;&#1548; &#1581;&#1587;&#1576;&#1605;&#1575; &#1606;&#1602;&#1604; &#1593;&#1606;&#1607; &#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593; "&#1589;&#1608;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;". &#1608;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1576;&#1585; &#1591;&#1610;&#1601;&#1608;&#1585; &#1584;&#1604;&#1603; "&#1607;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605; &#1604;&#1571;&#1606; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1594; &#1590;&#1582;&#1605;&#1577; &#1580;&#1583;&#1575; &#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1603;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1601;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1605;&#1606;&#1607;&#1575; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1602;&#1583;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1604;&#1588;&#1593;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610; &#1608;&#1578;&#1591;&#1608;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1606;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1578;&#1610;&#1577;". &#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601; &#1591;&#1610;&#1601;&#1608;&#1585; &#1602;&#1608;&#1604;&#1607; &#1571;&#1606; "&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605; &#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1578;&#1580;&#1575;&#1607;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1605;&#1575; &#1581;&#1589;&#1604; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606; &#1588;&#1576;&#1607;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1587;&#1575;&#1583;&#1548; &#1605;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1584;&#1604;&#1603; &#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1580;&#1604;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575;&#1576; &#1576;&#1573;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604;&#1577; &#1605;&#1604;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1590;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1548; &#1605;&#1575; &#1607;&#1608; &#1573;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1581; &#1608;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1581; &#1604;&#1604;&#1601;&#1587;&#1575;&#1583;&#1548; &#1582;&#1575;&#1589;&#1577; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1578;&#1581;&#1602;&#1602; &#1604;&#1580;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1586;&#1575;&#1607;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1610;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608;&#1607;&#1610;&#1574;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1586;&#1575;&#1607;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1603;&#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1587;&#1605;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1601;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1607;&#1608;&#1583; &#1608;&#1575;&#1578;&#1582;&#1575;&#1584; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1604;&#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1572;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1608;&#1585;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1578;&#1607;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1575;&#1587;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1588;&#1576;&#1608;&#1607;&#1577;".
> 
> &#1585;&#1608;&#1587;&#1610;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605;*​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dizer

Jarab camel jokeys, the inbreds of civilisations and juveniles of the modern dark ages think twice before trespassing to land of civilisations.

qatari pigs and gulfy co, keep your bearded fanatics outside our borders...We're fed up to the back teeth with these militant bigots.

Huge respect to our boys in the Army..keep exterminating these cockroaches. 

/Euphrates.




alshawi1234 said:


> Terrorist camp found in Mosul, a few vehicles were found along a large weapons cache.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc_I.R.Q said:
> 
> 
> 
> *&#1593;&#1575;&#1610;&#1606;&#1608; &#1607;&#1575;&#1584;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1610;&#1608;&#1580;*
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

They mentioned earlier that Iraq was to acquire a SAM system with a high price, not the price of short range SAMS.
Some mentioned S300, do you guys think there is a chance Russia sells Iraq S300 PMU2 ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

Short documentary, Iraqi police & Al qaeda

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Army training.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Iraqi MRAP






Flight simulator

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Artillery training







Doritos11 said:


> They mentioned earlier that Iraq was to acquire a SAM system with a high price, not the price of short range SAMS.
> Some mentioned S300, do you guys think there is a chance Russia sells Iraq S300 PMU2 ?



Russia is looking for new e port markets and well as political alliances in the region. Judging for the latest deals, I wouldn't doubt that Russia would sell the S300. But there is also the the Americans trying to push their own exports and influence. Iraq should try to keep balance and become keep close relations with both the US and Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Preparing for a mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kompromat

They look, down right badasss!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Malik Alashter

Alshawi1234 said:


> Yes Turkish TV series are pretty popular in Iraq, almost everyone watches them.


Unfortunately, and must of them as dirty as hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

Malik Alashter said:


> Unfortunately, and must of them as dirty as hell.



I used to watch 1, forget the name but it was good


----------



## Dizer

turkish soap operas are too long..400 episodes plus some of them!

Ain't nobody got time for that !


----------



## Alshawi1234

^ apparently they do. The "Valley of the wolves" or "Kurtlar Vadisi" was pretty popular when I was there in 2008.


----------



## Alshawi1234

New Images from Feb-March from the MOD "khaima" magazine.

10 div maneuvers





Delivering Caravans and aid to Flood victimsin Tikrit and Samara. 










Arrest rats in the desert+ weapons cache.





M113/ M577 of 8th div parading





1st military college graduation





Army helps during flood.





Navy divers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

Navy divers 





1st military academy graduates





Refurbished Saddam era guns, used for training.





Navy, Technical training





Training courses completed for all current m1a1sa crews

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Alshawi1234

1st military college graduates





Rustimaya military college

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

A video made by one of the Federal police members for fun, but it focuses light about the average Iraqi soldier/ policeman. Speaking about general issues. They speak against the voices calling for sectarianism. One of them states that he joined the police to serve the country, that they were always against the occupation, they are not "traitors" as some people call them. They also speak against propaganda channels which tries to portray the security forces as sectarian militias and voice their opposition against any foreign interference in Iraq whether it is Saudi or Iranian or any other country.
The video is in Arabic.

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ysY1doIXkGY[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Edit, self delete




.







.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Army sniper





Soldiers engage insurgents in 2007





Mi-17









*

arrested terrorists with weapons cache





Swat, K9 units






ISOF machine guns

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Edit, self delete



.
.




.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Prayer time





Our martyrs make our future






Terrorists arrested

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alshawi1234



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alshawi1234

The happy forces





Little soldiers





Weapons cache uncovered





Terrorists with silencers arrested

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alshawi1234

Loading Abrams tank





*
ISOF















"We either drag you to justice, or we drag justice to you"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alshawi1234

ARMY










Soldier with local children










Future soldiers*










Captured terrorist





Army aviation

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dizer

Alshawi1234 said:


> A video made by one of the Federal police members for fun, but it focuses light about the average Iraqi soldier/ policeman. Speaking about general issues. They speak against the voices calling for sectarianism. One of them states that he joined the police to serve the country, that they were always against the occupation, they are not "traitors" as some people call them. They also speak against propaganda channels which tries to portray the security forces as sectarian militias and voice their opposition against any foreign interference in Iraq whether it is Saudi or Iranian or any other country.
> The video is in Arabic.
> 
> [video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ysY1doIXkGY[/video]



What a bunch of nice honest guys. God protect them. Thanks for he video, good work alshawi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Dizer said:


> What a bunch of nice honest guys. God protect them. Thanks for he video, good work alshawi.



Your welcome 7abibi,

It really unfortunate how so many Arabs get excited when an Iraqi soldier or policeman is killed, they call them traitors and puppets... They no nothing about them or who they are. They are normal people like you and me, most of them signed up for the army at a time in which many of them had a high chance of getting killed, the pay was less than $100 at the time. Yet they signed up and were determined to fight for Iraq's future. Many people under appreciate all the sacrifice that these men have made.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alshawi1234

Taji military/ Air base





Alqaeda terrorist arrested










Adding some comfort

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Alshawi1234



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

Badass,Badass,badasss!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

Women in the police, female officer





ISOF engage enemy targets during firefight.





Obstacle course at military Acadamy





Members at the Police Acadamy






Student shows off his shooting range results, 100% accuracy

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Doritos11

old iraqi air force footage

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MooshMoosh

Saddam Hussein built his army in the 80s and it turned to be the biggest and the most powerful army in the Middle East until the Gulf War where 33 countries destroyed the Iraqi army that were fought alone. The military in Iraq now is built by America, you should thank them for building the army for you and giving the country to the Shia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

MooshMoosh said:


> Saddam Hussein built his army in the 80s and it turned to be the biggest and the most powerful army in the Middle East until the Gulf War where 33 countries destroyed the Iraqi army that were fought alone. The military in Iraq now is built by America, you should thank them for building the army for you and giving the country to the Shia.





Now you should thank America for all the aid to Egypt, for the Abrams tanks, for the F16s, for the Abrams license, for the help launching a military satellite.
Iraq needs to pay for its own stuff, USA pays for a huge part of the Egyptian military, you should thank them.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

Doritos11 said:


> Now you should thank* America* for all the aid to Egypt, for the Abrams tanks, for the F16s, for the Abrams license, for the help launching a military satellite.


The damage that Sadat did to its own army as well as the arab's forces that had a soviet weaponry, is beyond comparison to the junk there being given. Brand new system were given to them for peanuts, and were given some phantom A4 that took the americain more than 4 years to get flying after they retrieved from the Arizona desert...



Doritos11 said:


> Now you should thank* America* for all the aid to Egypt, for the Abrams tanks, for the F16s, for the Abrams license, for the help launching a military satellite.


The damage that Sadat did to its own army as well as the arab's forces that had a soviet weaponry, is beyond comparison to the junk there being given. Brand new system were given to them for peanuts, and were given some phantom A4 that took the americain more than 4 years to get flying after they retrieved from the Arizona desert...


----------



## Dizer

BLACKEAGLE said:


>



&#1583;&#1608;&#1605; &#1605;&#1585;&#1601;&#1608;&#1593; &#1585;&#1575;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610; &#1548; &#1605;&#1575;&#1610;&#1606;&#1581;&#1606;&#1610; &#1576;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; 

&#1576;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1604;&#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1608;&#1606;&#1577; ..&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1610;&#1591;


.&#1585;&#1575;&#1580;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602; &#1576;&#1585;&#1580;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Dizer said:


> &#1583;&#1608;&#1605; &#1605;&#1585;&#1601;&#1608;&#1593; &#1585;&#1575;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610; &#1548; &#1605;&#1575;&#1610;&#1606;&#1581;&#1606;&#1610; &#1576;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;
> 
> &#1576;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1604;&#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1608;&#1606;&#1577; ..&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609;* &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1610;&#1591;*
> 
> 
> .&#1585;&#1575;&#1580;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602; &#1576;&#1585;&#1580;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605;



Kaddaffy's Lybia , Tunisia nor Algeria weren't in the rotten Arabs lot . Just a precision....


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Dizer said:


> &#1583;&#1608;&#1605; &#1605;&#1585;&#1601;&#1608;&#1593; &#1585;&#1575;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610; &#1548; &#1605;&#1575;&#1610;&#1606;&#1581;&#1606;&#1610; &#1576;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607;
> 
> &#1576;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1604;&#1593;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1608;&#1606;&#1577; ..&#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1604;&#1610;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1581;&#1610;&#1591;
> 
> 
> .&#1585;&#1575;&#1580;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602; &#1576;&#1585;&#1580;&#1575;&#1604;&#1607;&#1605;



Iraqi head has always been high. There is no shame in getting defeated as there is no country hasn't been defeated in it's history. You have no idea how Arab people were psychologically traumatized watching proud people as Iraqis suffering and how disappointed were of their regimes. However, past is past, and if you wanted to take revenge, take it by getting united and rising again. You deserve all the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dizer

Ceylal said:


> Kaddaffy's Lybia , Tunisia nor Algeria weren't in the rotten Arabs lot . Just a precision....





Rotten, rotten and more rotten...you need to check out the graves of libyans, tunisians, and algerians in anbar..they came to to fight in the name of their god..end up killing muslims and innocent iraqis in general, even after the withdrawal of US troops..

If it was down to me, I'd build a huge fire pit on our borders and throw ANY trespassing arab in it if they try to cross our borders.

Iraqis know who the real enemy is..

backward, arab islamic bigots and fanatics..our prisons are full of them..from algerian to saudi prisoners. 

The graves of your people and convicts in our prisons stand witness. 

Algerian Prisoners In Iraq

Presidency Official Travels to Iraq to Discuss Tunisian Prisoners - Tunisia Live : Tunisia Live

Saudi Gazette - Iraq postpones Saudi prisoner


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Dizer said:


> Rotten, rotten and more rotten...you need to check out the graves of libyans, tunisians, and algerians in anbar..they came to to fight in the name of their god..end up killing muslims and innocent iraqis in general, even after the withdrawal of US troops..
> 
> If it was down to me, I'd build a huge fire pit on our borders and throw ANY trespassing arab in it if they try to cross our borders.
> 
> Iraqis know who the real enemy is..
> 
> backward, arab islamic bigots and fanatics..our prisons are full of them..from algerian to saudi prisoners.
> 
> The graves of your people and convicts in our prisons stand witness.
> 
> Algerian Prisoners In Iraq
> 
> Presidency Official Travels to Iraq to Discuss Tunisian Prisoners - Tunisia Live : Tunisia Live
> 
> Saudi Gazette - Iraq postpones Saudi prisoner



Those my brother are called terrorists, I wouldn't call them Arabs nor Muslims because they caused harm to us more than anybody else. You remember what they (terrorists in Algeria) did to their own country in the 90s, they killed hundreds of thousands and guess what? Algera is 100% Sunni country. And you may remember how the Jordanian terrorist (Alzzaerqawi) killed and injured 150 innocent civilian in Amman in 2004. They are enemies of humanity, believe me, there is nothing Sunni about them, they have their own twisted interpretation of Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Those my brother are called terrorists, I wouldn't call them Arabs nor Muslims because they caused harm to us more than anybody else. You remember what they (terrorists in Algeria) did to their own country in the 90s, they killed hundreds of thousands and guess what? Algera is 100% Sunni country. And you may remember how the Jordanian terrorist (Alzzaerqawi) killed and injured 150 innocent civilian in Amman in 2004. They are enemies of humanity, believe me, there is nothing Sunni about them, they have their own twisted interpretation of Islam.



Many of the Arab governments are culpable of our blood..these islamic fanatics are driven and financially sponsored by arab rulers..many arab countries mostly our neighbours, depict their abhorrence and disgusting mentalities through these government sponsored terrorists...aside from Jordan..which Iraq has always had close historical ties, including monarchal family ties with the with Iraqi rolays..Jordan one of the few arab countries, which stood by Iraq even during the Iraqi invasion of Kuwait and now, growing economic relations..but many arabs even today don't want to see a prosperous Iraq.

O how I wish Iraq was an island, far far away from the arab world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Dizer said:


> Rotten, rotten and more rotten...you need to check out the graves o*f libyans, tunisians, and algerians* in anbar..they came to to fight in the name of their god..end up killing muslims and innocent iraqis in general, even after the withdrawal of US troops..




You got wrong..Those Algerians that killed and are in jails, were not sent by Algeria...They came on their own and you can't blame a whole country for few bad apples that Saddam and his smala probably covet...Algeria and Kaddafy's Lybia were the only two countries that were against the American invasion and have not sent troops to be in the team. We are not going to take a lesson from Irak, after our diplomats were killed by the same people you think we sent ,or by ancient Saddam and the shooting down of our foreign minister during the US-Iran Crisis or the role that was played by your country in the poisoning of our late president Houari Boumediene...Beside those Algerians in your prison, most of them are probably innocent...We know the Iraqi justice, pictures of Saddam hanging spoke plenty...and I need to stop ...


----------



## Doritos11

Does Iraq need to restart its ballistic missile programs ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

Ceylal said:


> You got wrong..Those Algerians that killed and are in jails, were not sent by Algeria...They came on your own and you can't blame a whole country for few bad apples that Saddam and his smala probably covet...Algeria and Kaddafy's Lybia were the only two countries that were against the American invasion and have not sent troops to be in the team. We are not going to take a lesson from Irak, after our diplomats were killed by the same people you think we sent ,or by ancient Saddam and the shooting down of our foreign minister during the US-Iran Crisis or the role that was played by your country in the poisoning of our late president Houari Boumediene...Beside those Algerians in your prison, most of them are probably innocent...We know the Iraqi justice, pictures of Saddam hanging spoke plenty...and I need to stop ...




-Not all algerian are terrorists
-Algerians (islamic fanatic bigots) are used as a tool of terrorism - by gulfie financial sponsors
-Don't know anything about your late president - nor I care
-the hell with your convicts in our prisons - kill them all as long as they have proven connection with terror (as they do)
-saddams execution one of the greatest/joyous events in Iraqs modern history - 

you heard the phrase : &#1576;&#1588;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1608;&#1604;&#1608; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1581;&#1610;&#1606; ... ...or live by the sword, die by the sword.

saddam got what he deserved..after dragging iraqis through decades of hardships, from wars, to torture and mass killing campaigns..

finally, a huge **** you, to any saddam lover, sympathiser.. and all this 'arab brethren' rhetoric among arabs ..is a joke..wish we were never part of it..just live as Iraqis, nothing else, far away from the stone age fucktards. 

-goodbye.


----------



## Ceylal

You are not any better than the one calling for your demise today...Good luck to you.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Iraqi security forces during private local elections,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

-------------


----------



## Mian H Amin.

Happy to see One United Iraq... may Allah bless People of Iraq. and RIP Saddam Hussain.
Saddam, Saddam Aanta ya Saddam ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

fifth mechanized division






ISOF











Refurbished from the old salvage yard.






Military engineering corps refurbishing saddam era armor.















Equipment to be refurbished, some to be put into active service, others for training.
12 BM-21 

10 MTLB

10 BMP-1

16 T-72

10 T-55

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

Scorpian vehicle on display





10th div in the marshes





ISOF

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Sadam committed a crime against humanity. He never bother to look at faith or race, anyone opposing him will be crushed. I understand how does it feel like being an Iraqi citizen with his country getting destroyed. What matter now is Iraq not the political system or the Shia-Sunni issues. As far as my knowledge is concerned Iraqis are very tolerant and open-minded. Sunnis marrying Shias weren't a big deal to them at all. 


Dizer said:


> -Not all algerian are terrorists
> -Algerians (islamic fanatic bigots) are used as a tool of terrorism - by gulfie financial sponsors
> -Don't know anything about your late president - nor I care
> -the hell with your convicts in our prisons - kill them all as long as they have proven connection with terror (as they do)
> -saddams execution one of the greatest/joyous events in Iraqs modern history -
> 
> you heard the phrase : &#1576;&#1588;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578;&#1604; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1608;&#1604;&#1608; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1581;&#1610;&#1606; ... ...or live by the sword, die by the sword.
> 
> saddam got what he deserved..after dragging iraqis through decades of hardships, from wars, to torture and mass killing campaigns..
> 
> finally, a huge **** you, to any saddam lover, sympathiser.. and all this 'arab brethren' rhetoric among arabs ..is a joke..wish we were never part of it..just live as Iraqis, nothing else, far away from the stone age fucktards.
> 
> -goodbye.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

Iraq now has ATGW capability.





200 BTR 4 delived, 220 more to be delivered.

Ukraine: 2700 R-2 Anti-tank guided missile ordered (795 delivered) For BTR-4E.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alshawi1234

Iraqi forces Kill a major terrorist financer in Diyala province, Najm Harbi. This is a video of the vehicle, the video of the body is too graphic so I wont post it.
[video]http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=hqTRrXqFNwI[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

M1A1SA





MI 17IE





Preparing for Artillery training















SWAT/ ERU





Major General Nasser Alghanam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

*Iraqi Forces Arrest al-Qaeda-linked terrorists during operation along borders
*

Iraqi joint forces today carried out military operations in the Iraqi regions bordering Syria to hunt the terrorist al-Qaeda gangs, arresting scores of terrorists and seizing their weapons and equipment.

An Iraqi Security source who spoke on condition of anonymity said that joint forces of the federal Police and the 27th battalion, backed by fighting helicopters carried out several raids in the areas al-Anbar, Ninawa and to the west of al-Mosul.

He added that the terrorist gangs have resorted to the deserts fleeing the successive strikes of the Iraqi army. The source affirmed that the military operation resulted in the arresting of 42 terrorists and seizing their weapons including rifles, bombos, explosives and mortars.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Doritos11

MOSCOW (Reuters) - The Russian military equipment exporter Rosoboronexport, the state corporation incoming Rostekhnadzor, put into Iraq has six Mi-35 helicopters for $ 256 million in addition to defense contracts for $ 4.2 billion, according to Reuters, a source close to Rosoboronexport.

The representative of Rosoboronexport declined to comment.

The authorities of Russia and Iraq agreed to supply arms to the amount of $ 4.2 billion, including 36 helicopters Mi-28, in October last year. In November, the Iraqi government refused to contract on suspicion of corruption, but then supplies were resumed.

New contract for 6 cars for $ 217 million ($ 256 million with ammunition) for delivery in October 2013 was signed during a visit to Iraq, the head of Rostekhnadzor Chemezov together with the head of Rosneft, Igor Sechin, on Tuesday, the source said.

"In the sphere of military-technical cooperation with Russia in Iraq is now being implemented contracts totaling $ 4.2 billion, mainly on the supply of Russian helicopters," - said in a statement Rostekhnadzor reported on Wednesday.

The report also says the plans localization service support equipment supplied as part of the strategy for the development of Rostekhnadzor global aftermarket.

"There are other prospects in the area, which are currently being considered by the parties at the expert level," - said in a statement.

With the Iraqi authorities also discussed the expansion of contracts for the supply of military equipment to $ 8 billion from the current $ 4 billion, but no final agreement, the source said.

"Russia has quite an extensive experience of partnership with the countries of the Middle East and Iraq - one of our large customers - are reported Rostekhnadzor words Chemezov. - We are interested to see our defense products used solely to protect the citizens of this country and serve the cause of strengthening the sovereignty of the Republic of Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MooshMoosh

So with all those military, why don't they drive al Nusra/FSA away from West Iraq?


----------



## Doritos11

MooshMoosh said:


> So with all those military, why don't they drive al Nusra/FSA away from West Iraq?



Because they are good for training

Iraqi army must thank al qaeda
Turkish army must thank PKK

without them we have less experience

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

MooshMoosh said:


> So with all those military, why don't they drive al Nusra/FSA away from West Iraq?



The FSA controlls the Syrian side. alqaeda wonders in the vast dessert of Anbar but doesn't "control" anything, other than empty desert. It's hard to track them because Iraq has no proper air forces and drones yet. 

The "control" they have is similar to the mujahideen in the Sinai peninsula in Egypr.


----------



## Doritos11

3 C130-J30 in service, 3 more to be delivered in 2013.


----------



## BordoEnes

Doritos11 said:


> Because they are good for training
> 
> Iraqi army must thank al qaeda
> Turkish army must thank PKK
> 
> without them we have less experience



I rather have stability and peace then gaining then clashes with fellow human beings, But gues the world doesnt work that way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

BordoEnes said:


> I rather have stability and peace then gaining then clashes with fellow human beings, But gues the world doesnt work that way.



I was joking
I prefer peace aswell

these terrorists are a danger for citizens more then they are to soldiers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Iraq continues negotiations with Russia for strategic contracts worth about $10 billion, this includes arms, oil, industry and contracts for building electric plants. 

Along with the 40 MI-28NE and pantsir, Iraq is also 6 MI-35 set for quick delivery by the end of this year. Contract also includes MAN troop transport vehicles. 




> MOSCOW (Reuters) - The Russian military equipment exporter Rosoboronexport, the state corporation incoming Rostekhnadzor, put into Iraq has six Mi-35 helicopters for $ 256 million in addition to defense contracts for $ 4.2 billion, according to Reuters, a source close to Rosoboronexport.





> With the Iraqi authorities also discussed the expansion of contracts for the supply of military equipment to $ 8 billion from the current $ 4 billion, but no final agreement, the source said.
> 
> "Russia has quite an extensive experience of partnership with the countries of the Middle East and Iraq - one of our large customers - are reported Rostekhnadzor words Chemezov. - We are interested to see our defense products used solely to protect the citizens of this country and serve the cause of strengthening the sovereignty of the Republic of Iraq.






> Rostec :: News :: Military-technical cooperation with Iraq
> 
> A Russian delegation headed by Rosneft President Igor Sechin and Rostec State Corporation Director General Sergey Chemezov visited Iraq on April 16. Interstate cooperation, and, especially, exploring opportunities of joint projects in military-technical cooperation, power generation and engineering became the burning issues of the visit.
> 
> We are interested in our defense equipment implemented exclusively for protection of the country&#8217;s citizens and enforcement of Iraq&#8217;s sovereignty
> 
> Sergey Chemezov, Director General of Rostec
> 
> The Russian delegation representatives conducted negotiations with Iraq&#8217;s Prime Minister Nouri al-Maliki, the country&#8217;s National Security Advisor Faleh al-Fayad and Oil Minister Abdul al-Luaibi.
> 
> &#8220;Russia has an extensive experience in cooperating with countries in the Middle East, and Iraq is one of our new large customers. We are interested in seeing our defense equipment implemented exclusively for protection of the country&#8217;s citizens and enforcement of Iraq&#8217;s sovereignty,&#8221; Mr. Chemezov said.
> 
> Besides, the bilateral military-technical cooperation provides for planned localisation of service maintenance for the equipment supplied. This is another step towards implementation of Rostec State Corporation&#8217;s strategy for development of global after-sale service.
> 
> The Iraqi officials also expressed interest in Russian civil automotive products, especially in the KAMAZ line of heavy commercial vehicles.
> 
> Another area discussed during the negotiations between the Russian delegation and members of the Iraqi government was cooperation in development of power generation. The parties discussed the possibility of resuming construction of the second stage of Yusufiyah thermal power plant. This stage of the project involves construction of six power generating units with the capacity of 210 MW each. The project is operated by Rostec subsidiary Technopromexport, which has upgraded Hartha power plant and built the first stage of Yusufiyah under contract worth more than $550 million.
> 
> The largest contracts in the area of military technical cooperation currently being fulfilled are those for Russian rotorcraft equipment procurement at $4.2 billion.
> 
> During the negotiations Rosneft offered to perform technical audits of operating facilities by Rosneft and support geologic exploration and development of new oil fields.
> 
> &#8220;Iraq has high potential for oil production, which, however, can be performed only in conditions of stability. We strongly believe that joint bilateral projects will help to develop the economy effectively and thus considerably facilitate normalisation of the country&#8217;s political environment,&#8221; Mr. Sechin said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

*
Iraqi army convoy passing through

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Doritos11

Future f16 pilots training on T6

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alshawi1234

Ugly Saudi terrorist arrested.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

Group of terrorists arrested in Mosul.*





Iraqi army specialists continue to clear mines in Iraq, Wasit province. There are millions of mines as a result of the wars. *20,000 have been cleared in Wasit since the beginning of the year.*





Iraqi army convoy.*
&#1574;






Major General Nassir Alghanam on duty.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Doritos11

*The 6 new C 130 J30*












Commmander of the air force

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Doritos11

Old news but not posted

*Iraq to Buy up to 30 General Dynamics Stryker Vehicles*






Iraq&#8217;s military wants to buy as many as 30 General Dynamics Stryker eight-wheeled combat vehicles.
The $25-million deal would be the first international sale of the vehicles, which were developed for the US Army.
If accepted by the Iraqi government, the proposal would be submitted to Congress for approval because the Stryker is a major Army weapons system.
*The Stryker models would be equipped with sensors, test equipment and communications gear capable of detecting nuclear fallout or chemical and biological agents. The US version connects with Army communications networks to alert commanders and chart routes free of contaminants.*
Stuart Bowen, the US Special Inspector for Iraq Reconstruction (SIGIR), said the total value of all agreed and proposed military arms and equipment sales to Iraq could be as much $19.1 billion.
The approved deals include a first installment of Lockheed Martin F-16 fighters and C-130J transports, General Dynamics M1A1 tanks, 35M Patrol Boats made by Swiftships Shipbuilders LLC, Bell Helicopter Textron IA 407 Helicopters and maintenance, sustainment and training for those systems, according to the U.S. Embassy official.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Dedicated to Iraq and Arabs, watch this guys especially the first 4 mins...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dizer

&#x202b;
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOtWhMMOqZ4


----------



## Slender

Iraqi army looks great


P.S: Iraq needs to conquer the north of Iraqs again. The Kurds have simply stolen the country .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Doritos11

Slender said:


> Iraqi army looks great
> 
> 
> P.S: Iraq needs to conquer the north of Iraqs again. The Kurds have simply stolen the country .



Currently Iraq is unable to do anything in terms of military action against KRG cause it will result in sanctions on buying weapons and the Iraqi forces are not equipped enough to endure those sanctions, also using other kinds of pressure is hard because KRG protects itself by offering its oil very cheap to Turkey, Iraq has something usefull against them which is the budget share of around 23% that they get from the national budget, Iraq could cut this down or completely only the democratic process and a non major party makes it hard to do such things.


----------



## Dizer

Slender said:


> Iraqi army looks great
> 
> 
> P.S: Iraq needs to conquer the north of Iraqs again. The Kurds have simply stolen the country .



Turkey is standing arm by arm with the iraqi kurds..

not sure what is up with your government..but they'd rather jeopardise the relations with baghdad, over barazani and his lot.

Not to worry though..old habits die hard...we'll take back what was violated by the kurds.


----------



## Doritos11

Dizer said:


> Turkey is standing arm by arm with the iraqi kurds..
> 
> not sure what is up with your government..but they'd rather jeopardise the relations with baghdad, over barazani and his lot.
> 
> Not to worry though..old habits die hard...we'll take back what was violated by the kurds.



Its just for cheap oil and gas, if Iraq offers cheaper oil to Turkey they would throw KRG away, they will not defend them when it comes down to them annexing iraqi lands.


----------



## pokdo

Slender said:


> Iraqi army looks great
> 
> 
> P.S: Iraq needs to conquer the north of Iraqs again. The Kurds have simply stolen the country .


her


And then the kurds will continue to bother the turk.
It's was their land since a long ago why can't they do on their own.
You see northern iraq is one of the most advanced parts of iraq.


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Slender said:


> P.S: Iraq needs to conquer the north of Iraqs again. *The Kurds have simply stolen the country* .



They did the same thing with Turkey, they clubbered you so bad that you had to sign a cease fire with them...Iraq is in lot better shape to keep that part of the territory as Iraki, than Turkey is with their kurds.


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer




----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer




----------



## Alshawi1234

Dizer said:


>



Are you sure this is in Iraq? ZERT is a private US training team. Looks like an American with an Iraqi Batch.



Ceylal said:


> They did the same thing with Turkey, they clubbered you so bad that you had to sign a cease fire with them...Iraq is in lot better shape to keep that part of the territory as Iraki, than Turkey is with their kurds.



The Kurds are a waste of resources, no reason to reclaim the land, With the exception of the Iraqi land which they expanded into during the occupation.


----------



## Dizer

Alshawi1234 said:


> Are you sure this is in Iraq? ZERT is a private US training team. *Looks like an American with an Iraqi Batch.*



yeh looks like it, the guy in the back is american, training with Iraqis...not sure where the training is taking place.


----------



## BronzePlaque

Ceylal said:


> They did the same thing with Turkey, they clubbered you so bad that you had to sign a cease fire with them...Iraq is in lot better shape to keep that part of the territory as Iraki, than Turkey is with their kurds.



I dont know what you mean by clubbering...Anyhow, we didnt *have to* sign a cease fire with them...Its just we dont want any more bloodshed..Instead of wasting our resources on war on terror now we will spend our energy on improving our economy...Thats a win for Turkey...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

The 6 rebuilt Abrams tanks from the US army stockpiles will be delivered in end 2013 for testing before acquiring larger batches,

$9.5 million firm-fixed-price contract for the services necessary to rebuild six M1A1 tanks in support of Foreign Military Sales. US Army TACOM has confirmed to us that these are for Iraq.


Too slow.. but a good price for 6 Abrams tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

We r starting to repost the same pics multiple times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

no harm in that..

I am wondering..why has Iraq not made any requests for rafales or typhoons yet ?!

progress is frustrating me..I'd like to know the state of the Iraqi army by 2021..the 100th anniversary establishing the Iraqi army...

we need to purchase some sophisticated fighters now for them to be in service by that time..I'd hate to see f16's and Mig29's only.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Dizer said:


> no harm in that..
> 
> I am wondering..why has Iraq not made any requests for rafales or typhoons yet ?!
> 
> progress is frustrating me..I'd like to know the state of the Iraqi army by 2021..the 100th anniversary establishing the Iraqi army...
> 
> we need to purchase some sophisticated fighters now for them to be in service by that time..I'd hate to see f16's and Mig29's only.



A government of idiots that we have with many parties that work against each other slowing down all improvements in the military, not forgetting the Kurdish parties that reject arming the military.
We have the money, seriously the improvements are too slow and they are minor.
They could purchase 70+ Rafales and spread the money over several years, our GDP has the money and it has a high growth rate, so there is no excuse for them/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

I don't even know what to say..it's a shame.

I hope the mod and government fix up their act..


----------



## Doritos11

Dizer said:


> I don't even know what to say..it's a shame.
> 
> I hope the mod and government fix up their act..



I agree but I have been hoping that for years, f*k them all.
Though theres no way Iraq could use major protests, Kurds will make use of it for their agenda. So what side is the good side for people that want development..


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Iraqi army along with the police, civil defence and army aviation helps flood victims in Wasit province.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ag3nt47

What weapons do the Iraqi Police use apart from Ak47's and PKM's?


----------



## Doritos11

ag3nt47 said:


> What weapons do the Iraqi Police use apart from Ak47's and PKM's?



Glock 19 mainly, Iraq is the largest user in the world of Glock 19.
and Zastava M21.
Besides that the heavy weapons on the pick ups and huvmees





There is IP = Iraqi police
NP = National Police / Federal Police
SWAT

They do not use many variants of weapons except for AKs, Glock 19s.
The ministry of interior is looking for new small arms.


----------



## BordoEnes

Dizer said:


> no harm in that..
> 
> I am wondering..why has Iraq not made any requests for rafales or typhoons yet ?!
> 
> progress is frustrating me..I'd like to know the state of the Iraqi army by 2021..the 100th anniversary establishing the Iraqi army...
> 
> we need to purchase some sophisticated fighters now for them to be in service by that time..I'd hate to see f16's and Mig29's only.



They cant really do better, simply because lack of funding. However something like Su-35 will be different story, directly competititor of Rafale and Typhoon yet less then half the price. I am shocked and surprized why countries arent waiting in line for this cost-effective Russian beast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ag3nt47

I know the majority of Iraqi army are Shia, but what percentage of the new Iraqi army are former members of the Bathist army ?


----------



## Doritos11

ag3nt47 said:


> I know the majority of Iraqi army are Shia, *but what percentage of the new Iraqi army are former members of the Bathist army* ?



A low percentage ofcourse, since the numbers of low ranked soldiers are much higher then the officers, and the soldiers from the baathist era are old now, not the average age of a low rank soldier.
Though if you ask me how many officers of the former army structure has joined the new army then the number is quite big, high ranked officers as well such as the commander of dijala operations command.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alshawi1234

Doritos11 said:


> A low percentage ofcourse, since the numbers of low ranked soldiers are much higher then the officers, and the soldiers from the baathist era are old now, not the average age of a low rank soldier.
> Though if you ask me how many officers of the former army structure has joined the new army then the number is quite big, high ranked officers as well such as the commander of dijala operations command.



I would say at least 60%+ of the current members served in the former army. Ali Ghaidan, commander of the Iraqi ground forces served throughout the entire Iran-Iraq war and was imprisoned in 1991. Nassir al Ghanam (who's images have been posted here), has served in the former Iraqi army for about 15 years. Commander of the Tigris operations command, as well as thousands of former baathist officers who returned to the army especially after 2010.

It was forced conscription before, so it is most likely that almost every IA member who is 30 years or older has served in the former army.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alshawi1234

BordoEnes said:


> They cant really do better, simply because lack of funding. However something like Su-35 will be different story, directly competititor of Rafale and Typhoon yet less then half the price. I am shocked and surprized why countries arent waiting in line for this cost-effective Russian beast.



The main reasons are ploitical and not economical. None of Iraqs neighbors support or trust the Iraqi government. They don't want to see any advanced equipment for the Iraqi military. Iraq could easily set aside $4 billion dollars annualy for purchasing military hardware. Which it is doing right now. There is talk about a second $4-5 billion with Russia, this most likely includes advanced weapons systems and fighters.


----------



## Doritos11

Alshawi1234 said:


> I would say at least 60%+ of the current members served in the former army. Ali Ghaidan, commander of the Iraqi ground forces served throughout the entire Iran-Iraq war and was imprisoned in 1991. Nassir al Ghanam (who's images have been posted here), has served in the former Iraqi army for about 15 years. Commander of the Tigris operations command, as well as thousands of former baathist officers who returned to the army especially after 2010.
> 
> It was forced conscription before, so it is most likely that almost every IA member who is 30 years or older has served in the former army.




60%+ in the officer category, the soldiers are all new.


----------



## Uhuhu

Doritos11 said:


> *The 6 new C 130 J30*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Commmander of the air force
> \



Their Uniforms remind me of IIAF..

good job bro, nice pics, keep it up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uhuhu

Alshawi1234 said:


> Your welcome 7abibi,
> 
> It really unfortunate how so many Arabs get excited when an Iraqi soldier or policeman is killed, they call them traitors and puppets... They no nothing about them or who they are. They are normal people like you and me, most of them signed up for the army at a time in which many of them had a high chance of getting killed, the pay was less than $100 at the time. Yet they signed up and were determined to fight for Iraq's future. Many people under appreciate all the sacrifice that these men have made.



dont care to what they say,If they get excited it just shows how much they are Inhuman . They have never faced chaos,war,	insecurity and don't know how much security is valuable. They don't care what is yous decision, they just wanna another saddam to run the country, another dictator who Suppress shia and majority of iraqi people and doesn't let they decide about their country. they have problem with democracy in iraq, Look at them, some dictator sheikh fat-a$$ who are lack of proud and history,who just spend oil money for games.
be proud of yourself, at least with all wars you passed you still have honor that they never can imagine it.
Lets see them in few years later.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Doritos11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ya hosein

god should help our iraqi brothers against wahabi terrorists...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Doritos11

Recent events

Commander of the Iraqi Air Force meets with US, Chinese and Pakistani defense representatives.
US rep, General Martin: discussed training courses.
Pakistani rep, Mohammed Rashed: discussed training courses in Pakistan for Iraqi officers / pilots.
Chinese rep head of CATIC: The manufacturer of the JF17 fighter, k8 trainer and UAVs. Iraqi AF commander indicated that they are prepared to test and evaluate aircraft that CATIC offers to Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Doritos11

Members of Iraq's anti-terrorism unit for oil facility protection take their positions during a training exercise in Basra, 420 km (261 miles) southeast of Baghdad November 18, 2012. REUTERS/Atef Hassan

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Doritos11

News

The F16 pilots are training in the US and will return in September 2014 to begin flying the F16s over Iraq's skies. 
First F16s will arrive in September 2014 and final aircraft delivered in 2017. 
Now there are 6 Iraqi pilots flying F16s in the US and one is already a professional. More pilots are on the way. 

The Czech deal is still in negotiations. Aero Vodochody continues to negotiate with the Iraqi government over the potential sale of 28 L-159 light attack and training aircraft. Senior management has stated that talks with the Iraqi government have stalled due to fierce competition faced by the L-159 from the Korean Aerospace Industries (KAI) TA-50 Golden Eagle.

Russia has started fulfilling its recent arms exports contract with Iraq after receiving an advance payment from Baghdad, Russian Technologies (Rostech) CEO Sergei Chemezov said. &#8220;The contract is being implemented, the production [of ordered equipment] has started,&#8221; Chemezov told RIA Novosti on Thursday. No details as to when delivering and the numbers and types of equipment continue to be all over the place: 28-42 Mi28NE, 42-50 Pantsir S1, 6 Mi35, and now MiG-29s have been mentioned in this buy, Iraqi Minister of Defence mentioned an Air defence system with the cost of $210 million each, most likely S300 ( unconfirmed ).


Example of air defence, Pantsir S1 + S300

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Terrorist who sang a pro-Alqaeda song during the Anbar protests.*






Terrorist responsible for a bombing in southern Iraq a few months ago.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Doritos11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alshawi1234

Rustimayeh military Acadamy. Obstacle course.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Rare photo from 2006. 






Iraqi-Arabic poem for the Iraqi forces

&#1589;&#1606;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1610;&#1575;&#1586;&#1604;&#1605; &#1603;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606; **** &#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1610;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1601;&#1585; &#1608;&#1603;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1594;&#1609; &#1575;&#1603;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1607;

&#1610;&#1589;&#1603;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1608;&#1610;&#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1579; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1575;&#1576; *** &#1610;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1607;&#1586; &#1575;&#1583;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; &#1583;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576;&#1607;

&#1610;&#1575;&#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1581;&#1584;&#1585;&#1608;&#1603; &#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1603; *** &#1605;&#1575;&#1610;&#1582;&#1591;&#1610; &#1587;&#1607;&#1605;&#1603;&#1605; &#1610;&#1584;&#1576;&#1581; &#1575;&#1589;&#1608;&#1575;&#1576;&#1607;

&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1603;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1593;&#1580;&#1610;&#1576;&#1577; &#1580;&#1610;&#1608;&#1588;&#1603;&#1605; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; *** &#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1603;&#1581;&#1605; &#1585;&#1593;&#1583;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585; &#1604;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1607;

&#1610;&#1584;&#1585;&#1575;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606; &#1605;&#1606; &#1610;&#1603;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1610;&#1604;&#1575;&#1608;&#1610;&#1603; *** &#1594;&#1588;&#1610;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1575;&#1585;&#1576;&#1603; &#1608;&#1605;&#1601;&#1575;&#1585;&#1603; &#1575;&#1581;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576;&#1607; 

&#1610;&#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1610;&#1575; &#1581;&#1580;&#1585; &#1587;&#1580;&#1610;&#1604; **** &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1580;&#1610;&#1588; &#1575;&#1576;&#1585;&#1607;&#1607; &#1606;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1589;&#1576;&#1575;&#1576;&#1607;

&#1593;&#1606;&#1610;&#1583; &#1588;&#1603;&#1583; &#1593;&#1606;&#1610;&#1583; &#1608;&#1578;&#1593;&#1588;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1593;&#1576;&#1575;&#1578; **** &#1582;&#1589;&#1605;&#1603; &#1604;&#1608; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1578; &#1605;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1607;

&#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1591;&#1606; &#1608;&#1610;&#1575;&#1601;&#1585;&#1580; &#1608;&#1603;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1590;&#1610;&#1580; *** &#1603;&#1575;&#1587; &#1575;&#1604;&#1584;&#1604; &#1589;&#1601;&#1577; &#1604;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1603; &#1588;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1607;

&#1605;&#1579;&#1604; &#1585;&#1608;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585; &#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1601;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1610;&#1603; *** &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1610;&#1589;&#1593;&#1583; &#1589;&#1603;&#1585;&#1603;&#1605; &#1610;&#1606;&#1586;&#1604; &#1571;&#1594;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1607;

&#1575;&#1587;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1608;&#1575; &#1608;&#1606;&#1593;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606;&#1603;&#1605; &#1606;&#1607;&#1610;&#1604; &#1575;&#1588;&#1576;&#1575;&#1604;*** &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1610;&#1586;&#1571;&#1585; &#1575;&#1587;&#1583;&#1603;&#1605; &#1578;&#1587;&#1603;&#1578; &#1575;&#1580;&#1604;&#1575;&#1576;&#1607;

&#1588;&#1607;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1581; &#1605;&#1606;&#1603;&#1605; &#1581;&#1610; &#1608;&#1575;&#1576;&#1583; &#1605;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; **** &#1575;&#1584;&#1575; &#1578;&#1606;&#1582;&#1575;&#1607; &#1610;&#1603;&#1608;&#1605; &#1608;&#1610;&#1606;&#1601;&#1590; &#1575;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1607;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dizer

Helping locals

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PWFI

Macha ALLAh they look like roaring lions----You are blessed my brothers:
Miracle 074/100 (Prophet Muhammad) - Dua for Yemen, Syria & Iraq - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Doritos11




----------



## Dizer

T72's and BMP's










Abrams















bm21

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

air force commander F16


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11




----------



## Doritos11

Military Police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer




----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Seeing Iraq raising and shining makes you happy. 
@Doritos11 
Did you return back to Iraq  
GDL.


----------



## Dizer

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Seeing Iraq raising and shining makes you happy.
> @Doritos11
> Did you return back to Iraq
> GDL.



All in good time.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@Dizer

What wanting to attack me or KSA or something  

&#x202b;


----------



## Dizer

Yzd Khalifa said:


> @Dizer
> 
> What wanting to attack me or KSA or something
> 
> &#8235;



not going to watch it ^, nor keep up the convo with you..better off posting it in the syrian civil conflict thread.


----------



## Dizer




----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BronzePlaque

After all those conflicts i think Iraqi army is getting better day by day...Good job guys

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Seeing Iraq raising and shining makes you happy.
> @Doritos11
> Did you return back to Iraq
> GDL.



Lol, I was born in the Netherlands still there, visited Iraq only once in 2003.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Doritos11 said:


> Lol, I was born in the Netherlands still there, visited Iraq only once in 2003.



Interesting. Are you guys going after some Russian Aircrafts?


----------



## Doritos11

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Interesting. Are you guys going after some Russian Aircrafts?



Been reports of possible

- Mig 29m2 / mig 35
- SU 30
- Dassault Rafale / Eurofighter typhoon
- JF 17

USA is denying advanced weapons or F15s which Iraq requested years ago.
It will take a long time before the air force fighters will have multiple operational squadrons, 10 years for a decent air force still not able to compete with most neighbours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Doritos11 said:


> Been reports of possible
> 
> - Mig 29m2 / mig 35
> - SU 30
> - Dassault Rafale / Eurofighter typhoon
> - JF 17
> 
> USA is denying advanced weapons or F15s which Iraq requested years ago.
> It will take a long time before the air force fighters will have multiple operational squadrons, 10 years for a decent air force still not able to compete with most neighbours.



No country in the ME can get its hand on the F-15, it is a killing machine. 

They could have signed multiple contracts long time ago. But, training is the issue, it takes a long period of time. The MiG-35 is a great option anyways. 

The RSAF might order Dassault Rafale, they signed an understanding memorandum agreement in 2010.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Yzd Khalifa said:


> They could have signed multiple contracts long time ago. But, training is the issue, it takes a long period of time. The MiG-35 is a great option anyways.
> 
> The RSAF might order Dassault Rafale, they signed an understanding memorandum agreement in 2010.



They could but do take in mind the Iraqi GDP just reached 131 billion in 2012 giving more possibility of signing these expensive deals.
Last year the US approved selling Apaches to Iraq of 1 apache being the price of 3 Mi 28s, so they went for the 2nd.
The delivery of the F16s will start next year, only it will take them to 2018 to deliver all 36 f16s, they had plans of getting 96 F16s though I do not know if they will stop at 36 or continue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

*Russia&#8217;s Rosoboronexport Company has concluded its first contract to supply Iraq with the Ka-52 helicopters, RIA Novosti reported from the Le Bourget aerospace show that was opened on Monday citing a source in the Russian delegation.*



Speaking at a news conference, head of the delegation Alexander Mikheev said that the first contract to supply the K-52 helicopters was signed but did not mention the contract value and the country.
The contract was signed with Iraq in the framework of the 2012 agreement, the source said.

and some more


ghanim said:


> to be armed with malyutka 2n/f
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iraqi M-17 with Yugoimport optronics and weapons suite


----------



## Dizer

So far from the russian deal

Confirmed

Mi28 - 40
Mi35 - 6
Pantsir S1 - 40-50
Ka52 - ?

Unconfirmed speculations/reports
S300 (only unit price confirmed not the model)
Su30/Su35
Mig29M2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@Doritos11 


Dizer said:


> So far from the russian deal
> 
> Confirmed
> 
> Mi28 - 40
> Mi35 - 6
> Pantsir S1 - 40-50
> Ka52 - ?
> 
> Unconfirmed speculations/reports
> S300 (only unit price confirmed not the model)
> Su30/Su35
> *Mig29M2*



Why MiG-29M? You should go after MiG-35, the Russians have placed their order for their own Air Force long time ago. Also, it is highly unlikely that the Russians will agree to sell out Su-35. 

Don't buy American weapons!

We tried to lure the Russians by placing an order of 100 MiG-35, in return they must remove Assad. The Qatari's did something similar.


----------



## Dizer

Yzd Khalifa said:


> @Doritos11
> 
> 
> Why MiG-29M? You should go after MiG-35, the Russians have placed their order for their own Air Force long time ago. Also, it is highly unlikely that the Russians will agree to sell out Su-35.
> 
> Don't buy American weapons!
> 
> We tried to lure the Russians by placing an order of 100 MiG-35, in return they must remove Assad. The Qatari's did something similar.



I really hope they don't buy Mig29m's or even Mig35 (there are speculations it's compromised in the deal too)..apart from the Su35 and PAK FA T-50, I wouldn't want any other russian aircraft..would rather buy rafales or typhoons.

as for american stuff..they wont sell to us anyway. We've asked for F18's and they refused, rumours say they refused F15's and patriots as well..only last year Americans accepted to supply us with Apaches..but looks like Iraq had change of heart and went for the Mi28NE, Mi35 and Ka-52.


----------



## ag3nt47

Out of interest,

Not that I feel sorry for the insurgents/terrorists/criminals the Iraqi Government are fighting, but do any Iraqis here have any sympathy for them? Aren't children now left without fathers who have been killed by the Iraqi Army?


----------



## Doritos11

ag3nt47 said:


> Out of interest,
> 
> Not that I feel sorry for the insurgents/terrorists/criminals the Iraqi Government are fighting, but do any Iraqis here have any sympathy for them? Aren't children now left without fathers who have been killed by the Iraqi Army?



A suicide bomber on average nowadays kills 20 wounds double as much, mothers/fathers and kids that were killed while unarmed and innocent.
The terrorist who is a father will teach his sons to do the same.





So no I don&#8217;t feel sympathy, I think they should use all that is needed, impose military law in some places.
There is better technology to secure cities, for example all roads/highways that enter Baghdad could be secured with high tech boder security equipment which is what they are working on now, only it came too late.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

ag3nt47 said:


> Out of interest,
> 
> Not that I feel sorry for the insurgents/terrorists/criminals the Iraqi Government are fighting, but do any Iraqis here have any sympathy for them? Aren't children now left without fathers who have been killed by the Iraqi Army?



Terrorists are creating dozens of orphans daily, so the answer would be no, they choose that path, they and their families should take the responsibilities. If I was in power I would order to confiscate all the terrorists property includings homes to pay for the victims. 

Their children should be sent to rehab centres to clean their polluted minds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Dizer said:


> I really hope they don't buy Mig29m's or even Mig35 (there are speculations it's compromised in the deal too)..apart from the Su35 and PAK FA T-50, I wouldn't want any other russian aircraft..would rather buy rafales or typhoons.
> 
> as for american stuff..they wont sell to us anyway. We've asked for F18's and they refused, rumours say they refused F15's and patriots as well..only last year Americans accepted to supply us with Apaches..but looks like Iraq had change of heart and went for the Mi28NE, Mi35 and Ka-52.




Well, 

It isn't about what you wish to see. The US will never sell F15s to anyone else than KSA and Israel in the region, as I stated earlier, it is a killing machine due to its air superiority. I don't know much about why they rejected selling F/A-18 ,but perhaps they had their own reasons. 

Come on! ._. The MiG-35 is awesome, and I doubt the Russians will sell Su-35 to Iraq either, China became the 1st customer now, so let's wait and see. 

You will want to wait for another 4 years to see stealthy air craft in hand.


----------



## Doritos11

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Well,
> 
> It isn't about what you wish to see. The US will never sell F15s to anyone else than KSA and Israel in the region, as I stated earlier, it is a killing machine due to its air superiority. I don't know much about why they rejected selling F/A-18 ,but perhaps they had their own reasons.
> 
> Come on! ._. The MiG-35 is awesome, and I doubt the Russians will sell Su-35 to Iraq either, China became the 1st customer now, so let's wait and see.
> 
> You will want to wait for another 4 years to see stealthy air craft in hand.



I prefer Rafale/Typhoon over the mig 35.
Even though around 20 million more expensive, Indian MRCA competition - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

We can trust from this that Rafale would be 1 of the best.
36 F16 block 52
100 Dassault Rafale
And a number of air superiority fighters like the SU 30/SU 35 in the future.

This could be done with our current GDP considering it is rising everyday on a good percentage, only the focus would have to be on air defence/air force forgetting tanks and artillery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PRC2025

Doritos11 said:


> I prefer Rafale/Typhoon over the mig 35.
> We can trust from this that Rafale would be 1 of the best.
> 36 F16 block 52
> 100 Dassault Rafale
> And a number of air superiority fighters like the SU 30/SU 35 in the future.
> .



Sorry to say, but Iraq is not going to get any Rafale or Typhoons, and not even MiG-35.

France/EU will not sell this type of aircraft to Iraq who is an ally of Iran. I support Iraq, and their alliance with Syria and Iran, but France and EU will never allow it. Second of all; Iraq doesn't even controll all of it's borders, since Qatar/Saudi-Wahhabi-sponsored terrorists operate in Anbar province of Iraq. Northern Iraq is also beyond Iraqi Army control, thus delivering Rafale or Typhoon, or even MiG-35 won't happen.

Turkey, Saudi-Arabia, Kuwait, Jordan and Israel would also protest such sales. 

So what you can trust is that Iraq is not going to get Rafale nor Typhoon, and even if they did (but they don't), they would never be equipped to the point they are in French Air Force anyway.

Which brings me to the next point. Those 36 F-16s Iraq is about to recieve between 2014 and 2018 won't have the air-to-air missiles of a F-16 Block 52. I read that the U.S. wanted to make "sure" that Iraq "cannot engage" air forces in the region. So those F-16s are more for roles against terrorists, and some limited defence of the air space.

What I feel Iraq needs now, when it comes to helis and aircraft is Mi-28, Ka-52 which have already been signed for. There are also some rumors regarding MiG-29SMT, but still, that's a rumor. So Iraq need cheap fighters ASAP. Besides possible MiG-29s, Iraq should look into getting a few Su-27, something that can be delivered VERY fast, and not something Iraq has to wait for until 2018. Another possibility is to look into JF-17 Block 2, which is also a very good fighter and can be delivered faster than those downgraded F-16s or possible MiG-29SMT that there are only rumors about as of today.


----------



## BordoEnes

The best choice is IMO the Russian MiG-35, Iraq should get these for low price and delivery would be very quick. The Mikoyan-Gorevich firm is desperate for orders, thats why Russian goverment decided to buy a few dosen MiG-35s lately, simply to keep them going for a little longer. Either MiG-35 or Su-35/30.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@PRC2025


> since Qatar/Saudi-Wahhabi-sponsored terrorists operate in Anbar province of Iraq. Northern Iraq is also beyond Iraqi Army control, thus delivering Rafale or Typhoon, or even MiG-35 won't happen.



Worthless word  

Why does KSA want to destibilize Iraq 

If you're playing the Sunni card, then I encourage you to read more about bye Iraqi cabinet, there are lots of Sunnis in it.


----------



## Doritos11

They control Anbar, attacks are hit and run, these groups do not control any land.

to move nearly 8,000 Iraqi troops toward the Iraqi-Syrian and Iraqi-Jordanian borders.


----------



## PRC2025

Yzd Khalifa said:


> @PRC2025
> 
> 
> Worthless word
> 
> Why does KSA want to destibilize Iraq
> 
> If you're playing the Sunni card, then I encourage you to read more about bye Iraqi cabinet, there are lots of Sunnis in it.



LMAO, whatever. Riyadh MUST DIE  It's a terrorist state.

You need to understand that Iran, Iraq, Syria and Algeria does NOT like YOU. Neither did Saddam or Quadaffi when they were alive. But, yeah, Al-Qaida loves you, lol.


----------



## Dizer

Iraqi special forces take part in a drill simulating a hostage rescue operation on June 19, 2013 at an Iraqi army base North of Baghdad. AFP PHOTO/ALI AL-SAADI (Photo credit should read ALI AL-SAADI/AFP/Getty Images)


----------



## PRC2025

Doritos11 said:


> They control Anbar, attacks are hit and run, these groups do not control any land.



That sounds good; however it's still an area in chaos if you know what I mean. So selling any high-end fighters is very risky. 

However, I hope Iraq can take a look at fighters or advanced trainers from Russia or Pakistan. Iraq need fighters fast. Even advanced trainers would be sufficient, such as Yak-130. Something that is cheap, can be produced and delivered fast and easier to maintain.


----------



## Dizer

An Iraqi Counter Terrorist forces soldier participates in a rehearsal with forces from Jordan and Lebanon as part of Eager Lion, a multinational military exercise in Zarqa, Jordan, Monday, June 17 (photo credit: AP/Maya Alleruzzo)


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

PRC2025 said:


> LMAO, whatever. Riyadh MUST DIE  It's a terrorist state.
> 
> You need to understand that *Iran, Iraq, Syria and Algeria* does NOT like YOU. Neither did Saddam or Quadaffi when they were alive. But, yeah, Al-Qaida loves you, lol.



Don't lose your temper, you haven't seen a thing yet  

Like we give a damn about Safavids and their stooges.


----------



## PRC2025

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Don't lose your temper, you haven't seen a thing yet
> 
> Like we give a damn about Safavids and their stooges.



Right, LOL. I am not a muslim, but I know who I support; that would be everyone who is NOT a Islamo-fascist Sunni-regime. I don't know who is worse; KSA or Qatar or the bastard dictator in Bahrain putting down protests with Saudi help. 

Anyway; can't wait until your oil runs out. According to latest estimates, it is China, the U.S. and Russia who have most shale oil and gas reserves. 

I can't post links yet, but google it. According to Citibank, by 2030 Saudis will become oil importer, lol. Bye bye then, no more cash, and smoking the pipe and ordering nice shiny toys from the U.S. (Which the U.S. military controls anyway, lol).


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

PRC2025 said:


> Right, LOL. I am not a muslim, but I know who I support; that would be everyone who is NOT a Islamo-fascist Sunni-regime. I don't know who is worse; KSA or Qatar or the bastard dictator in Bahrain putting down protests with Saudi help.
> 
> Anyway; can't wait until your oil runs out. According to latest estimates, it is China, the U.S. and Russia who have most shale oil and gas reserves.
> 
> I can't post links yet, but google it. According to Citibank, by 2030 Saudis will become oil importer, lol. Bye bye then, no more cash, and smoking the pipe and ordering nice shiny toys from the U.S. (Who the U.S. military controls anyway, lol).



 I'm afraid that you will want to wait for another 90 years till crude oil runs out. And guess what? I hate to burst your bubble my man, we've got a shale sh!t too you, and we already are the 6th largest gas reserve country. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1slcCW7Hac

Shale gas boom

Shale gas in KSA

Saudi Arabia joins the shale gas revolution


----------



## Dizer

Image source

http://www.gettyimages.in/Search/Se...c59_P7rEFOsbfPgr1_vRX6VN-3_EwAA__8IrAGJpwQAAA..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

PRC2025 said:


> That sounds good; however it's still an area in chaos if you know what I mean. So selling any high-end fighters is very risky.
> 
> However, I hope Iraq can take a look at fighters or advanced trainers from Russia or Pakistan. Iraq need fighters fast. Even advanced trainers would be sufficient, such as Yak-130. Something that is cheap, can be produced and delivered fast and easier to maintain.



Mig 29 sucks, our neighbours have high tech air fighters so this will not do anything for us, su 27 aswell old trash we need new fighter jets.
They prefer western equipment once it comes to tanks and fighter jets learning from the past.

Besides those F16s are the same type of F16s egypt has, aim 7 instead of aim 120.
If Iraq was really in such a strong alliance with Iran they would not provide these, it only lacks aim 9x and aim 120, the rest is up to date for a block 52 model.


----------



## PRC2025

Yzd Khalifa said:


> .we've got a shale sh!t too you, and we already are[/URL] the 6th largest gas reserve country.



LOL, you don't produce anything. Just sitting there, and waiting for Westerners to give you things. Which they control ANYWAY. If you ever grow a spine they would cut your country in half; both economically and militarily. Those toys from U.S. would not even work in a fight against the U.S. Forces. The U.S. would simply "turn them" off and never supply you with any spare parts. 

I can soon start posting links, you'll see who has the largest reserves in shale gas and shale oil according to the newest U.S. estimates.  Not to mention who controls the Rare Earth Minerals


----------



## Frogman

> LOL, you don't produce anything. Just sitting there, and waiting for Westerners to give you things. Which they control ANYWAY. If you ever grow a spine they would cut your country in half; both economically and militarily. Those toys from U.S. would not even work in a fight against the U.S. Forces.* The U.S. would simply "turn them" off and never supply you with any spare parts.*



For the fifth millionth time, Kill switches are bloody impossible and Saudi has extensive maintenance depots and spare part production capability. If sanctioned (like its ever going to happen) they can handle themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PRC2025

Doritos11 said:


> Mig 29 sucks, our neighbours have high tech air fighters so this will not do anything for us, su 27 aswell old trash we need new fighter jets.
> They prefer western equipment once it comes to tanks and fighter jets learning from the past.
> Besides those F16s are the same type of F16s egypt has, aim 7 instead of aim 120.
> If Iraq was really in such a strong alliance with Iran they would not provide these, it only lacks aim 9x and aim 120, the rest is up to date for a block 52 model.



I know that your neighbours have mostly Western equipment; that's why Iraq won't get any. The U.S. doesn't like countries who have a spine such as Iraq, neither did the U.S. like the fact that Iraq didn't let the U.S. have permanent bases there after 2011.

Western equipment is only for countries who don't have a spine and have no ambition. Look what happened to Iran who was in the 1970s, what is KSA today. They were the biggest U.S. weapons importer in the 1970s, but after the revolution, Iranians had huge problems with spare parts, missiles for their F-14s, etc. Today, only a handful of them still works and are able to fly. 

Russian, Chinese and Pakistani weapons on the other hand have no strings attached, and you know that is your plane if you actually have paid for it. Neither will Russia, China or Pakistan be "afraid" that "you will use those weapons" against U.S. dogs in the area.

So yeah, MiG-29 is old and it sucks, but there are options. MiG-35, Su-30, Su-35, J-10, J-11, JF-17. I believe Iraq should get something more cheap and fast against their fight agaist terrorism such as Yak-130 and JF-17, and then move on to Sukhois, or J-series or MiG-35.

F-16s Iraq is about to get between 2014 and 2018 are going to be downgraded in some way. Egypt's F-16s are no where near U.S. F-16s in service. You know that.

Once again, besides Iran comparison and sanctions against the country, I can also mention Venezuela. Venezuela received F-16s from the U.S. in 1983, but after 1998, the U.S. started sanctions and is doing everything it can to block Venezuela upgrading their F-16s. Therefore Venezuela has bought 24 Su-30MKV and they are seeking to replace their old F-16 with either JF-17 or another batch of Su-30MKVs. Either way, they are considering those F-16s more or less useless.



Frogman said:


> For the fifth millionth time, Kill switches are bloody impossible and Saudi has extensive maintenance depots and spare part production capability. If sanctioned (like its ever going to happen) they can handle themselves.



You don't have any "depots" after couple of hundred Tomahawks cruise-missiles have found their way to your "depots". U.S. would kill your supply too. You need to understand that your F-16s if you are from Egypt are USELESS against Israel. However, I am sure they are good against threatening Ethiopia


----------



## Frogman

@PRC2025



> * Egypt's F-16s are no where near U.S. F-16s in service. You know that.
> *



Source?



> You don't have any "depots" after couple of hundred Tomahawks cruise-missiles have found their way to your "depots". U.S. would kill your supply too. You need to understand that your F-16s if you are from Egypt are USELESS against Israel. However, I am sure they are good against threatening Ethiopia



So tell me exactly, how are Russian or Chinese jets supposed to defend against Tomahawk cruise missiles targeting maintenance depots or supply chains/factories. Do they have a magical APS fitted on every one or do they require no maintenance whatsoever and can fly with a tank full of air?

Plus please provide me with a source that says Egyptian F-16s are useless against Israeli F-16s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PRC2025

Frogman said:


> @PRC2025
> Source?
> So tell me exactly, how are Russian or Chinese jets supposed to defend against Tomahawk cruise missiles targeting maintenance depots or supply chains/factories. Do they have a magical APS fitted on every one or do they not require any maintenance and can fly with a tank full of air?
> 
> Plus please provide me with a source that says Egyptian F-16s are useless against Israeli F-16s.



Yes, they are useless against Israeli Air Force. What does Egypt have 220-240 F-16s for? To terrorize Ethiopia ? To fight in Sinai ? LOL. Is this what 220-240 F-16s are for?

So you need source that Egyptian F-16s would be slaughtered against Israeli Air Force? Do you think that your 240 F-16s are able to bring down 240 Israeli aircraft? LOL.

Do let me know if you are dreaming of anything close to that.

Regarding cruise-missiles. Once again, you don't even have any decent submarines or destroyers or frigates. And what you have, is once again, from the West. Useless against newer Western frigates/destroyers and subs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

PRC2025 said:


> LOL, you don't produce anything. Just sitting there, and waiting for Westerners to give you things. Which they control ANYWAY. If you ever grow a spine they would cut your country in half; both economically and militarily. Those toys from U.S. would not even work in a fight against the U.S. Forces. The U.S. would simply "turn them" off and never supply you with any spare parts.
> 
> I can soon start posting links, you'll see who has the largest reserves in shale gas and shale oil according to the newest U.S. estimates.  Not to mention who controls the Rare Earth Minerals



Our arguments were about energy resources, I don't understand why you're becoming so defensive as soon as I confronted you with evidence. 

Anyhow, let just not derail the thread. 

Goodbye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

> Yes, they are useless against Israeli Air Force. What does Egypt have 220-240 F-16s for? To terrorize Ethiopia ? To fight in Sinai ? LOL. Is this what 220-240 F-16s are for?


The F-16s are for the protection of the Egyptian people form any threat either within or outside Egypt's borders as is every piece of equipment and soldier in the Egyptian armed forces.



> So you need source that Egyptian F-16s would be slaughtered against Israeli Air Force? Do you think that your 240 F-16s are able to bring down 240 Israeli aircraft? LOL.


 What are you 6 years old?

The Israeli air force has a technological advantage over Egypts due to their F-15s and (MALE) drones. (Egypt will get 10 TAI ANKAS to fulfill that role)

Now if you were mature enough to have a rational debate I would tell you how Egypt counteracts this technological advantage but it seems you dont want to engage in one.



> Regarding cruise-missiles. Once again, you don't even have any decent submarines or destroyers or frigates. And what you have, is once again, from the West. Useless against newer Western frigates/destroyers and subs.


 Destroyers are deemed surplus to requirement as is a large fleet of submarines. 4 type Romeo upgraded extensively with Chinese and western armament and systems will eventually be supplemented with 2 of the latest variant Type-209 submarines. 4 Ambassador MK III class large fast attack craft will join the 4 Oliver Hazard Perry class frigates and 2 Knox class frigates as Egypt's flagship naval vessels. Being the smallest branch of the Egyptian armed forces it still has the largest navy in Africa and the Middle east and would eat the Israeli one whole. Now you are welcome to to tell me *how* such vessels armed with Harpoon B-IIs are useless against one with the same armament. Better why don't you tell me why Egypt would pick a fight with America or any other power?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PRC2025

Frogman said:


> The F-16s are for the protection of the Egyptian people form any threat either within or outside Egypt's borders as is every piece of equipment and soldier in the Egyptian armed forces.
> 
> The Israeli air force has a technological advantage over Egypts due to their F-15s and (MALE) drones. (Egypt will get 10 TAI ANKAS to fulfill that role)
> 
> Destroyers are deemed surplus to requirement as is a large fleet of submarines. 4 type Romeo upgraded extensively with Chinese and western armament and systems will eventually be supplemented with 2 of the latest variant Type-209 submarines. 4 Ambassador MK III class large fast attack craft will join the 4 Oliver Hazard Perry class frigates and 2 Knox class frigates as Egypt's flagship naval vessels. Being the smallest branch of the Egyptian armed forces it still has the largest navy in Africa and the Middle east and would eat the Israeli one whole. Now you are welcome to to tell me *how* such vessels armed with Harpoon B-IIs are useless against one with the same armament. Better why don't you tell me why Egypt would pick a fight with America or any other power?



Oh really; is it for the "protection" of the Egyptian people? I thought it was for bombing Ethiopia. It's what the Morsi-regime is threatening with these days, besides "fighting militants" in Sinai of course.

Mark my words; The IAF will ALWAYS have a MASSIVE advantage over Egyptian military and AF. Why? Because Israel has better tech, they are smarter, they basically control the U.S. and the U.S. would NEVER side with you against Israel. I hope every one of you or the KSA/Qatar-fans UNDERSTAND that.

The Egyptian military is not even independent; you receive most aid from the U.S. after Israel. However the difference is: U.S. is always with Israel, and will NEVER be with you. EVER. Not now in 2013, NOT in 2050 either, lol, understand ?

And finally; that's a lot of useless ships right there. Israeli Dolphin-class subs and IAF would sink that before you know it.

The Egyptian Navy is NOT the largest in Africa. The Algerian Navy has a lot more quality and better vessels as of today. 

You do understand that 4 Algerian Improved-Kilo class subs would woop 4 Improved-Romeo class subs BIG time? 

Oliver Hazard yes; I am sure they would come long (NOT) against Type 054 frigates and German MEKOs which will be in Algerian Navy inventory by 2015.


----------



## Frogman

> Oh really; is it for the "protection" of the Egyptian people? I thought it was for bombing Ethiopia. It's what the Morsi-regime is threatening with these days, besides "fighting militants" in Sinai of course.



Again, you show your immaturity. The lives of millions of Egyptians is dependent on the Nile waters, anything deemed to risk Egypt's share is a matter of national security. If you were knowledgeable about the Egyptian armed forces you would know that it is largely independent from state control. Why you put a quotation mark around fighting militants is beyond me and perhaps everyone except you.



> Mark my words; The IAF will ALWAYS have a MASSIVE advantage over Egyptian military and AF. Why? Because Israel has better tech, they are smarter, they basically control the U.S. and the U.S. would NEVER side with you against Israel. I hope every one of you or the KSA/Qatar-fans UNDERSTAND that.



In some areas Israel has better tech and in other areas Egypt does. Every nation must build an armed forces to the best of its capabilities and in Egypt's case to the best its budgetary constraints can allow. However, the notion that Israelis are "smarter" than Egyptians is racist and if not racist then utterly laughable. Israel is Americas main ally yes and they will always have their back and Egypt knows this. 



> The Egyptian military is not even independent; you receive most aid from the U.S. after Israel. However the difference is: U.S. is always with Israel, and will NEVER be with you. EVER. Not now in 2013, NOT in 2050 either, lol, understand ?



No nation on earth is completely militarily independent not even the one with the largest military industrial complex, yeah that's right America. Your use of the abbreviation lol is obnoxious and you still exhibit the debate and reasoning skills of a six year old. The US aid is as result of the 73 and 79 peace treaties and is to ensure peace between the two nations in layman terms its a bribe.



> And finally; that's a lot of useless ships right there. Israeli Dolphin-class subs and IAF would sink that before you know it.


 I'm sure if there is a war both sides will suffer losses. However, again, you don't have any knowledge about the Egyptian armed forces you have also missed that we have numerous and various submarine hunters which are complemented with Kaman SH-2G Super Seasprite along with Beechcraft 1900s for maritime patrol and submarine location. Theres more but you get the point.



> The Egyptian Navy is NOT the largest in Africa. The Algerian Navy has a lot more quality and better vessels as of today.


Egypt: A total of 221+ Navy ships and 67+ merchant marine ships and 4 romeos.
Algeria: A total of 36+ Navy ships and 38+ merchant marine ships and 4 kilos.

Im sorry but you need to reevaluate your numbers. 



> You do understand that 4 Algerian Improved-Kilo class subs would woop 4 Improved-Romeo class subs BIG time?


 @Ceylal 
I will leave you to answer this kid.

You see kid Ceylal understands Egypt and Algeria are brotherly nations even if there may have been some tensions over frivolous issues and the deplorable glory hoarding of the previous regime ignoring the Algerian contribution to the war effort.



> Oliver Hazard yes; I am sure they would come long (NOT) against Type 054 frigates and German MEKOs which will be in Algerian Navy inventory by 2015.


 4 Ambassador MK-III by 2014 and an option for two more. All arms of the Egyptian military are currently being modernised and some reequipped. If you want to talk some more we can gladly do so on the Egyptian Armed Forces thread or the Algerian Armed Forces thread as we are currently derailing our fellow Iraqis thread. Peace.


----------



## PRC2025

Frogman said:


> Again, you show your immaturity. The lives of millions of Egyptians is dependent on the Nile waters, anything deemed to risk Egypt's share is a matter of national security.
> In some areas Israel has better tech and in other areas Egypt does. . However, the notion that Israelis are "smarter" than Egyptians is racist
> 
> I'm sure if there is a war both sides will suffer losses.
> 
> Egypt: A total of 221+ Navy ships and 67+ merchant marine ships and 4 romeos.
> Algeria: A total of 36+ Navy ships and 38+ merchant marine ships and 4 kilos.
> 
> Egypt and Algeria are brotherly nations
> 
> 4 Ambassador MK-III by 2014 and an option for two more.



You can "whine" about immaturity as much as you want; I am just brutally honest. Fact hurts, doesn't it? : )

Right, I am "racist", and only water for Egyptians count; not for the Ethiopians; got it!, thanks!

Yes, there would be loses on both sides in a war between Israel and Egypt. Israel would kill and destroy around 10 times more of everything you got, and YES that's a LOL too!

Oh right, so Egypt and Algeria are "brotherly", just like you were "brotherly" with Syria until now, you mean? Algeria is NOT stupid. Algeria knows that in case of a war with either the U.S., France or Morocco, Egypt would NEVER support Algeria. Because your whole military is DEPENDENT on U.S./KSA/Qatari money. FACT = Military aid, check out what that is.

I don't care about "having 2 more options", thats just on paper. Are they ordered ? No, those 2 options are just "options in theory". Right 4 Ambassadors and 4 old Oliver-class frigates and 4 Romeos; Yeah, Israel is shaking in fear, again LOL.

I have replied normally to everything that has to do with the Iraqi Air Force. It's one of the KSA-fanboys that deralied the threat and started laughing, then don't be surprised when I reply to that and start laughing at deluded people either.


----------



## Doritos11



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Frogman

> You can "whine" about immaturity as much as you want; I am just brutally honest. Fact hurts, doesn't it? : )



You have no idea what an Egyptian who lives on British shores sounds like when he whines and oh wait hes doesn't.
Thing is you haven't provided a single fact that proves Egyptian F-16s or naval vessels are inferior to those of the US or Israel. 
Rather, you have made a series of assumptions without any sources or information that can lead you to such assumptions other than illegible vapid platitudes such as "U.S. is always with Israel, and will NEVER be with you. EVER. Not now in 2013, NOT in 2050 either, lol"



> Right, I am "racist",


 If I have misunderstood your comment then correct me and make your points clearer especially with such issues next time. Anyway, if I you did mean that Israelis are naturally smarter than Egyptians and therefore superior then that is racist is it not?



> not for the Ethiopians; got it!, thanks!


Both nations should in theory have equal rights, However, due to a series of colonial agreements which gave Egypt and Sudan the lion share of the water they dont. Now Egypt is greatly dependent on this water and Ethiopia itself has the right to progress and industrialise, however, this must be done without harming Egypt's share of the water so that millions of Egyptians do not *die*. Now, diplomacy is the way to go but if the situation deteriorates to the point which Egypt's national security and citizens are at risk then the military option must still be on the table.



> Yes, there would be loses on both sides in a war between Israel and Egypt. Israel would kill and destroy around 10 times more of everything you got, and YES that's a LOL too!



The death of service men and women as well as civilians no matter what side they are on is not funny young man and you should be ashamed of yourself.



> Oh right, so Egypt and Algeria are "brotherly", just like you were "brotherly" with Syria until now, you mean? Algeria is NOT stupid. Algeria knows that in case of a war with either the U.S., France or Morocco, Egypt would NEVER support Algeria. Because your whole military is DEPENDENT on U.S./KSA/Qatari money. FACT = Military aid, check out what that is.



Please read this link in regards to the latest Presidential stunt on Syria http://www.defence.pk/forums/middle-east-africa/258423-thousands-egyptians-rally-syria-jihad-5.html#post4422875

The Egyptian military does not receive military aid from any nation except the US as per the peace treaty. US aid can not be cancelled as if it is then that would mean the peace treaty is void.

Azon elresala weslet. The relationship need not have your rubber stamp or approval. Although ties do need to be strengthened.









> I don't care about "having 2 more options", thats just on paper. Are they ordered ? No, those 2 options are just "options in theory". Right 4 Ambassadors and 4 old Oliver-class frigates and 4 Romeos; Yeah, Israel is shaking in fear, again LOL.


 Thats a childish analysis. The Egyptian navy has over 200 vessels not just 8.



> I have replied normally to everything that has to do with the Iraqi Air Force. It's one of the KSA-fanboys that deralied the threat and started laughing, then don't be surprised when I reply to that and start laughing at deluded people either.


 Then why stoop to their level?

Anyway this conversation is over unless you move it elsewhere. Peace. Egyptian armed forces thread perhaps.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Don't lose your temper, you haven't seen a thing yet
> 
> Like we give a damn about Safavids and their stooges.



LMAO, would you please define Safavids. It seems all Saudis have this implanted in their heads, all Saudis are basically clones in terms of their way of thinking, that's what your government and the mutawi3s has turned Saudis into, what makes it worse if for you to be called "Saudi", after a tribe....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Alshawi1234 said:


> LMAO, would you please define Safavids. It seems all Saudis have this implanted in their heads, all Saudis are basically clones in terms of their way of thinking, that's what your government and the mutawi3s has turned Saudis into, what makes it worse if for you to be called "Saudi", after a tribe....



Dude, let go plz.

Do you think that Iraq will order more F-16s?


----------



## Alshawi1234

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Dude, let go plz.
> 
> Do you think that Iraq will order more F-16s?



The plan is to order 96 F-16's. Iraq may go along with its plans, however the US will most likely continue to refuse to supply high-tech missiles. That will prompt the Iraqis to go to Russian fighters instead, whilst keeping the F-16's for use against inferior enemies.

ISOF*



















More images of ISOF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234




----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Alshawi1234 said:


> The plan is to order 96 F-16's. Iraq may go along with its plans, however the US will most likely continue to refuse to supply high-tech missiles. That will prompt the Iraqis to go to Russian fighters.



Well, 

I would argue that the US is a bit reluctant when it comes to arms deal especially in the ME.



> whilst keeping the F-16's for use against inferior enemies.



Depends on what kind of an enemy you are dealing with. You mean foreign or domestic?

However, I have seen a postive change of heart in Iraq FP such as this which will surely helps Iraq to be more open. Just few weeks ago, Saudi Airlines announced that it will open p a Saudi-Iraqi route from Najaf to Jeddah, and Jeddah to Baghdad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

^we Iraqis welcome any Arab attempt to build relations and cooperate together instead of allowing other Foriegn countries to fill the gap. However, the KSA has always been hostile. 

The only gulf country with good relations is Kuwait, UAE could be considered "positive" relations. But Kuwaitis didn't cooperate with Iraq because they liked to, it's rather because of the fear of future retaliation. Kuwait is surrounded by Iraq and Iran and it has a significant Shia minority which will probably become a majority in the next couple decades. they fear an Iraqi-Iranian supported overthrow of the government. 

For the f-16's, they could fill out all domestic need in time if conflict. They would probably be able to deal. With Iranian fighters as well, although any engagement with Iran is highly unlikely.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

ISOF in a joint military exercise in Jordan.*






Army


----------



## Alshawi1234




----------



## Alshawi1234

Upgrades on 15 MI-17's to be carried out.


----------



## Doritos11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

-- already posted


----------



## Doritos11

Alshawi1234 said:


> ^we Iraqis welcome any Arab attempt to build relations and cooperate together instead of allowing other Foriegn countries to fill the gap. However, the KSA has always been hostile.
> 
> The only gulf country with good relations is Kuwait, UAE could be considered "positive" relations. But Kuwaitis didn't cooperate with Iraq because they liked to, it's rather because of the fear of future retaliation. Kuwait is surrounded by Iraq and Iran and it has a significant Shia minority which will probably become a majority in the next couple decades. they fear an Iraqi-Iranian supported overthrow of the government.
> 
> For the f-16's, they could fill out all domestic need in time if conflict. They would probably be able to deal. With Iranian fighters as well, although any engagement with Iran is highly unlikely.



They cannot wait to see a syrian style war in Iraq, they call us puppets, safawis, Iranian sellouts, most of these comments here from them are fake anyway considering their other comments on Iraq contradicts it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer




----------



## Dizer




----------



## Dizer




----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

Iraq orders 24 Apaches, 175 M1A1/2, 250 Bradley fighting vehicles, $2.3Bn Air Defence Systems and other equipment. F16 and Apache delivery to start next year. 2 F16's to be delivered every month starting next year september, completing F16 delivery by 2015. 


See Pg.9 Here:

http://www.sigir.mil/files/quarterlyreports/April2013/Report_-_April_2013.pdf#view=fit



> The tank case involved the purchase
> of 140 M1A1 Abrams at just under a
> billion. They want to buy another 175
> at about $1.2 billion. The C130J case is
> halfway complete, with three delivered
> and three more to come, at a cost of less
> than a billion. The Integrated Air Defense System case is under development
> and could cost about $2.3 billion, but it
> will require congressional notification
> (meaning the Congress could veto it).
> Also under development is a $3 billion
> case to purchase 24 Apache helicopters.
> Iraq is getting six delivered in about
> nine months, under a lease arrangement, to use until the full Apache case
> is completed. That case also involves
> congressional notification. They want
> 250 Bradley Fighting Vehicles at a cost of
> about $800*million, and the case is under development. Iraq also wants UAVs
> (drones), but it is also dependent on
> congressional notification. On the naval
> front, we have delivered 11 patrol boats,
> will deliver 1 more this year, are working
> contracts for 3 more, and have already
> delivered 2 OSVs (large transport ships)



Also, according to Dj Elliot (Iraq military analyst ) Iraq has ordered Mig35's.


So, the attack helicopter fleet:

24- Apaches
40- Mi28NE
6- Mi35 
Ka52 ?
AH1Z Vipers (May be?)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

Air defence systems most likely to be : Patriot pac 3
After the Russian and US deals are completed Iraqs conventional military power will exceed that of Kuwait and come equal to that of Jordan, ( my views ).


----------



## Dizer

Equal ? ..

Even as of now, with Iraq having only 234 tanks and no fighter jets, Jordan is only ranked 2 places ahead of us on Global firepower ..rank 56.

http://www.globalfirepower.com/countries-listing.asp

Plus, Iraqs revenues and military budget exceeds Jordans by miles..this is not even taking into account Iraqs available manpower and active service, which is double if not tripple the whole of the jordanian population.

Iraqs military will be one of the best in the region in the next 5-10 years..by my speculations, and conclusive facts.

As for experience in conventional warfare ..jordanian have nothing.

Iraq armament is picking up pace..deliveries of the Russian deal will start this year september, followed by a lot more toys in the years coming ahead.

PS.

(Iraqs military already exceeds kuwait by the global firepower ranking)..nvm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Dizer said:


> Equal ? ..
> 
> Even as of now, with Iraq having only 234 tanks and no fighter jets, Jordan is only ranked 2 places ahead of us on Global firepower ..rank 56.
> 
> Global Firepower Military Ranks - 2013
> 
> (Iraqs military already exceeds kuwait by the global firepower ranking)..which we could invade again!!..man they're not even the quarter size of Anbar province!..may be they can put up a small fight, but in terms of military aptitude we can take them on..not that we really should..just a matte of perspective.
> 
> Plus, Iraqs revenues and military budget exceeds Jordans by miles..this is not even taking into account Iraqs available manpower and active service, which is double if not tripple the whole of the jordanian population.
> 
> Iraqs military will be one of the best in the region in the next 5-10 years..by my speculations, and conclusive facts.
> 
> As for experience in conventional warfare ..jordanian have nothing.
> 
> Iraq armament is picking up pace..deliveries of the Russian deal will start this year september, followed by a lot more toys in the years coming ahead.




Globalfirepower ranks Afghanistan 10 places above Iraq, it even ranks Afghanistan above the UAE, while Afghanistan has no proper armed forces, not sure if this website is that reliable.

We have a bigger population, manpower, high ranked officers with experience in conventional warfare only I compared military equipment only.
Today we have no air defence, no real attack helicopters, fighter jets, 140 MBT while even Kuwait has 200+ Abrams.
Thats why I believe after these deals the military will have the equipment which will put this military above Kuwait and Jordan.
I compared it to our neighbours, ofcourse the other neigbhours excluding Syria are far more advanced which will take a long time to catch up with.


----------



## Dizer

thought you were saying Iraq will reach the standards of Jordan and kuwait in the coming years.

But fiar point, global fire power does put the military ranking into petty context..Iraq is definitely at a pale stage right now compared to the neighbours..but even that said, a lot of our neighbours are f*cking clueless in conventional warfare, experience is sometimes more essential than anything in warfare, besides human and military resources..anyways, Iraqs armed forces will be better and stronger in the near future.


----------



## Doritos11

Dizer said:


> thought you were saying Iraq will reach the standards of Jordan and kuwait in the coming years.
> 
> But fiar point, global fire power does put the military ranking into petty context..Iraq is definitely at a pale stage right now compared to the neighbours..but even that said, a lot of are neighbours are f*cking clueless in conventional warfare, experience is sometimes more essential than anything in warfare, besides human and military resources..anyways, Iraqs armed forces will be better and stronger in the near future.



We will surpass *Jordan, Kuwait and Syria* no doubt but the greater need is to have a force able to compete with Turkey, Iran, Saudi Arabia as we will definitely have problems with some in the future considering Iraq is in the middle of all these countries possibly to fall into proxy wars led by them like what we see in Syria today.

Edit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer

Iraq forces foot patrol during a military operation in the Hamrin mountains area near the Iraqi-Iranian border, June 11, 2013. Iraq forces said on Tuesday they had detained 156 suspected insurgents during operations to crack down on of al-Qaeda militants, the Naqshbandi army and the outlawed Baath party. Iraq is facing a surge in sectarian violence officials blame on Sunni Islamist insurgents determined to drag the country into a civil war. REUTERS/Mohammed Adnan (IRAQ - Tags: CIVIL UNREST POLITICS MILITARY)


----------



## Alshawi1234




----------



## Dizer




----------



## Dizer

Lieutenant Ali Kareem, who was once on the same course as Prince William, will now join the Iraqi Air Force.

The 21-year-old can fly C130 Hercules and King Air planes after graduating as a multi-engine pilot from RAF Cranwell, near Sleaford in Lincolnshire.

He was presented with his wings by Air Commodore Martin Sharp, who is project director of Armed Forces Day.

------

1st Lt. Mustafa Sa'ad Shakir






------

1st Lt. Mustafa Sa'ad Shakir receiving the sword of honor from Queen Elizabeth of Great Britain due to his graduation as the first on his colleagues


----------



## Ceylal

The Aviationist » Former US adversaries to buy Russian attack choppers&#8230;with US consent


> he Iraq&#8217;s Mi-28NE, being an export derivative of Mi-28N, are to increase the defense capabilities of the country significantly.
> 
> The equipment of the helicopter is pretty much the same as of the version used by the Russian Air Force and it includes: thermal imaging system, night vision system, Almaz-280 radar with a range of 10km. The radar is capable of detecting both ground and aerial targets.
> 
> Another peculiar feature of the Havoc is an integrated fly-by-wire system, capable of flying at low levels in an automated mode.
> 
> The armament is a 30mm cannon and several models of missiles, including Ataka anti-tank guided missiles as well as (quite unusual for an attack helicopter) air-to-air Igla-W and R-60 AAMs.
> 
> Not only does the Rosoboronexport offer include 10 helicopters, but it also contains pilots and ground crew training, supply of spare parts and armaments. It is the first contract of the two-party agreement.
> 
> Iraqi now being a democratic country, guided by the US may afford such expensive contract. As capt. Saad Al Khadfaji said in his interview for Arabian Aerospace: &#8216;We are a rich country. Our budget was $110 billion last year, and it will increase this year, so money is not a big issue&#8217;.
> 
> In the light of the above, $4.3 billion purchase of the Russian helicopters is just a tiny bit of the huge amount of money Iraq has at its disposal, probably thanks to the crude oil still being a valuable asset in the international market.
> 
> Iraq is not the sole former US adversary that buys military equipment from (another) former US enemy (Russia). Afghanistan also is to buy Mi-17V5&#8242;s until end of this year. A tripartite agreement between US, Afghanistan and Russia is a basis for this decision.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thəorətic Muslim

Dizer said:


> thought you were saying Iraq will reach the standards of Jordan and kuwait in the coming years.
> 
> But fiar point, global fire power does put the military ranking into petty context..Iraq is definitely at a pale stage right now compared to the neighbours..but even that said, a lot of our neighbours are f*cking clueless in conventional warfare, experience is sometimes more essential than anything in warfare, besides human and military resources..anyways, Iraqs armed forces will be better and stronger in the near future.



Experience is essential. And so is letting the commanders on the ground have the utmost autonomy in carrying out their mission. Can't have the big-shot wanna be in Baghdad micro-managing everything. 

And that's what most Armies lack. This isn't the 18 or 19th century, where the supreme army general had 20,000 troops to order around. There are 100,000s of soldiers. Give the low ranking officer the tools and incentive to help the war effort. 

Intelligence is essential and you have to get that Spec Ops team in a helicopter to do their mission objectives. 

Soldiers aren't meant to die. They're meant to get the other guy to die for his.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Group of Iraqi f16 pilots have graduated, around 64 F16 pilots will graduate by september.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Doritos11

Updated list, inventory

Iraqi Air Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Doritos11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Doritos11

MoD signs 2nd arms deal with Russia worth over $4.2 billion.


----------



## Doritos11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Iraqi army in the north

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bdslph

wish Iraq buy the Su30 or SU35 in future  Iraq has a lot of money 
aside from that 
Iraq is doing good in military but they must find a way to stop the suicide bombing 
i feel bad so many civilian dies even in during the Ramadan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

bdslph said:


> wish Iraq buy the Su30 or SU35 in future  Iraq has a lot of money
> aside from that
> Iraq is doing good in military but they must find a way to stop the suicide bombing
> i feel bad so many civilian dies even in during the Ramadan



Most of the defence budget is allocated for the air force now, we will see orders for fighter jets soon.


----------



## Dizer

bdslph said:


> wish Iraq buy the Su30 or SU35 in future  Iraq has a lot of money
> aside from that
> Iraq is doing good in military but they must find a way to stop the suicide bombing
> i feel bad so many civilian dies even in during the Ramadan



It's a spillover from the syrian conflict..american shiekh minions want to take the conflict to Iraq..major increase in violence in recent months .. but certainly, strong air force is needed, su35 top of the list.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Army convoy in the desert of Anbar, near the Syrian border.*










On duty










ISOF











SWAT













*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

AK 47 or Ak's will never die  no matter what

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

Iraq negotioating a deal with US/Germany for fixed aerostat ( "cheap kind of AWACS" ) radar inside of it, it has been used by the US in Iraq for radar coverage ( 300 km + ) depending on the radar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 5th Star

Really Impressive thread....

Iraqi Army has done really great job at equipping its infantry and mechanized units with state of the art weaponry and other military equipment... Special forces and Infantry are Really Impressive.... Kind of Superb.

Im sure soon the armored units, Army aviation will get more power as well...

I think Iraqi Army should also think about other tanks for its army beside Abrams.... Aviation should adopt Chinooks as well....

Artillery & Radar units need special attention... Hope they are also going to be brought up to the best modern standard...

About Iraqi Air Force... F-16s, SU 30/35 should make quite an impact.... but the place for more lethal machines remains....

With 18 billion US $, You guys are doing miracles.... so i was imagining what if this budget increases from 25 to 35 billion US $ in the coming years......??? 

Over All, Superb work by Iraq in very little time and given the fact that Iraq is facing much more grave challenges on all fronts.....


Nice work brothers. SUPERB THREAD.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Doritos11

5th Star said:


> Really Impressive thread....
> 
> Iraqi Army has done really great job at equipping its infantry and mechanized units with state of the art weaponry and other military equipment... Special forces and Infantry are Really Impressive.... Kind of Superb.
> 
> Im sure soon the armored units, Army aviation will get more power as well...
> 
> I think Iraqi Army should also think about other tanks for its army beside Abrams.... Aviation should adopt Chinooks as well....
> 
> Artillery & Radar units need special attention... Hope they are also going to be brought up to the best modern standard...
> 
> About Iraqi Air Force... F-16s, SU 30/35 should make quite an impact.... but the place for more lethal machines remains....
> 
> With 18 billion US $, You guys are doing miracles.... so i was imagining what if this budget increases from 25 to 35 billion US $ in the coming years......???
> 
> Over All, Superb work by Iraq in very little time and given the fact that Iraq is facing much more grave challenges on all fronts.....
> 
> 
> Nice work brothers. SUPERB THREAD.



They buy the same weapon systems from different sources to make sure that spare parts/upgrades/ammo will always be available in case of an arms embargo, as Iraq is buying Russian attack helicopters, it is also getting the Apaches.
M1 Abrams, now looking for another tank.
F16 from the US + Possibly MIG 35 from Russia.

Same for other heavy equipment, Iraq is also looking to build a t72 (re)build facility from Czech, this way they will learn how to build tank systems and rebuild them on their own, this way Iraq will go on its way to building its own tanks in a decade or 2.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

These guys sure copy americans.. with the masks n poses.. 

Anyways.. awesome pics brothers..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer




----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 5th Star

Doritos11 said:


> They buy the same weapon systems from different sources to make sure that spare parts/upgrades/ammo will always be available in case of an arms embargo,as Iraq is buying Russian attack helicopters, it is also getting the Apaches.



Good policy indeed...



> M1 Abrams, now looking for another tank.



Sounds like Russian T-90 tanks are going to find their place in Iraqi Army  BTW, Iraqi Army could also look in to Al-Khalid MBT... 

I guess Al-Khalid II can Impress you guys once we have that rolling out from factories... 



> F16 from the US + Possibly MIG 35 from Russia.



Anything about JF-17 or J-10s? As i read that JF17 is also considered by Iraq.



> Same for other heavy equipment, Iraq is also looking to build a t72 (re)build facility from Czech, this way they will learn how to build tank systems and rebuild them on their own, this way Iraq will go on its way to building its own tanks in a decade or 2.



Thats superb.... And its not new for Iraq as you guys used to assemble T-72s in Iraq decades ago... Good step towards self sufficiency brother.


----------



## Doritos11

5th Star said:


> Good policy indeed...
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like Russian T-90 tanks are going to find their place in Iraqi Army  BTW, Iraqi Army could also look in to Al-Khalid MBT...
> 
> I guess Al-Khalid II can Impress you guys once we have that rolling out from factories...
> 
> 
> 
> Anything about JF-17 or J-10s? As i read that JF17 is also considered by Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats superb.... And its not new for Iraq as you guys used to assemble T-72s in Iraq decades ago... Good step towards self sufficiency brother.



Chance is large Iraq and Russia are negotioating about the MIG 35, its quite good to fill in the multirole fighter needs, aside from that they need some heavier fighters ( SU 35 ), though not mentioned yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

5th Star said:


> Good policy indeed...
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like Russian T-90 tanks are going to find their place in Iraqi Army  BTW, Iraqi Army could also look in to Al-Khalid MBT...
> 
> I guess Al-Khalid II can Impress you guys once we have that rolling out from factories...
> 
> 
> 
> Anything about JF-17 or J-10s? As i read that JF17 is also considered by Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats superb.... And its not new for Iraq as you guys used to assemble T-72s in Iraq decades ago... Good step towards self sufficiency brother.



Looks like we have an HIT n PAC salesman here...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 5th Star

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Looks like we have an HIT n PAC salesman here...



Hahahahaha  Well i might sound like one bro... but actually i got just excited noticing the great magnitude of possible military cooperation between the two Muslim Countries...

I think Pakistan has got many things to offer to Iraq.... Tanks, APCs, Artillery, Ammo, Small arms, ACs, Naval stuff....

Dont know where our foreign and defense ministry is sleeping.... Iraq needs stuff and we have got it for them... Only thing remains is a little diplomacy from Us....


----------



## Doritos11

5th Star said:


> Hahahahaha  Well i might sound like one bro... but actually i got just excited noticing the great magnitude of possible military cooperation between the two Muslim Countries...
> 
> I think Pakistan has got many things to offer to Iraq.... Tanks, APCs, Artillery, Ammo, Small arms, ACs, Naval stuff....
> 
> Dont know where our foreign and defense ministry is sleeping.... Iraq needs stuff and we have got it for them... Only thing remains is a little diplomacy from Us....



The possibility of tanks from Russia and Pakistan is small, they have decided not to go for these kind of tanks based on experience.
Artillery, APC, Ammo, Small arms however is possible.

The US will start offering better weapons and missiles to Iraq as its going to Russia, the AH 64 was not allowed until Iraq visited Russia. A mig 35 deal will most likely allow the AIM 120 for Iraq and other air defences ( PATRIOT pac 2/3 ).


----------



## 5th Star

Doritos11 said:


> The possibility of tanks from Russia and Pakistan is small, they have decided not to go for these kind of tanks based on experience.
> Artillery, APC, Ammo, Small arms however is possible.



Off course... Items other than the tanks can be good be good point of start brother.... 



> The US will start offering better weapons and missiles to Iraq as its going to Russia, the AH 64 was not allowed until Iraq visited Russia. A mig 35 deal will most likely allow the AIM 120 for Iraq and other air defences ( PATRIOT pac 2/3 ).



Yes, Thats quite understandable. But i think some gulf countries will exert their full force to stop serious machines going to Iraq from the US or Europe. So Russia could be the one country on which Iraq could rely for the bulk of the military equipment.

Patriot PAC 2/3 will be a very SERIOUS ADVANCEMENT for Iraqi Air Defense.... and i think the US could sell it to Iraq as they have sold it to a number of other regional countries there.


----------



## Doritos11

5th Star said:


> Off course... Items other than the tanks can be good be good point of start brother....
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Thats quite understandable. But i think some gulf countries will exert their full force to stop serious machines going to Iraq from the US or Europe. So Russia could be the one country on which Iraq could rely for the bulk of the military equipment.
> 
> Patriot PAC 2/3 will be a very SERIOUS ADVANCEMENT for Iraqi Air Defense.... and i think the US could sell it to Iraq as they have sold it to a number of other regional countries there.



Gulf countries cannot stop sales to Iraq neither will the US stop sales, if the GCC feels threatened then its even better for the US as it will sell more weapons to the GCC + sell more to Iraq.
Profit for them.

I think S300 air defences are included in the Russian deal, they have mentioned air defence systems of a high price over 200 million which only leaves the long range air defence class.


----------



## 5th Star

Doritos11 said:


> Gulf countries cannot stop sales to Iraq neither will the US stop sales, if the GCC feels threatened then its even better for the US as it will sell more weapons to the GCC + sell more to Iraq.
> Profit for them.



Good for Iraq  But Iraq must not be worried even if the US hesitates selling its items to your country.... Since you have money and there are a number of sellers out there with their Quality items....



> I think S300 air defences are included in the Russian deal, they have mentioned air defence systems of a high price over 200 million which only leaves the long range air defence class.



That will be superb. With S-300 and PAC 2/3... Every body must be sure that Iraq's air space is well secured from Aerial threats. BRAVO IRAQ.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Doritos11

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-BLKQ9kIB7Us/Uepq6c_R-SI/AAAAAAAAHgQ/hKJaR3raGxI/w653-h434-
no/adc+23mm.png

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

Military Radar













Army commanders with some Anbar tribal leaders / Sahwa commanders

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

On the right Chief staff of the armed forces
Map of Baghdad Operations Command

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

*New radar*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Doritos11

Navy

1 Iraqi vessel, 2 Kuwaiti, 1 US coast guard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

KingAir 350I *ISR* plane






Artillery training m198

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Within a few months new equipment will join the armed forces ( confirmed )
- Apache Longbow
- MI 28
- 6 M1A1M Abrams
- BTR 4 

Next year this equipment will join the armed forces ( confirmed )
- More Apaches
- More MI 28
- KA 52
- F16
- Pantsir S1
- BTR 4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

Doritos11 said:


>



lol, I know the guy in the middle..I've chatted with him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

ISOF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Doritos11

Nice equipment they have


----------



## Doritos11

Al qaeda captured


----------



## Tacticool

What is percentage of shia/sunni population in iraq?
And what are their ratios in armed forces of iraq?


----------



## Doritos11

Abdul_Haseeb said:


> What is percentage of shia/sunni population in iraq?
> And what are their ratios in armed forces of iraq?



99% shia majoos rawafid fireworshipping zoroastrians.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alshawi1234

The Abu Ghraib prison escape was funded and planned by foreign countries and the planning has been going on for months. *The first step was to target all the entrances with suicide blasts (one of the suicide bombers was Jordanian). Then a large number of mortars starting raining on the prison which forced the units to take cover. Than the attack began, stray bullets from all sides of the prison.*

The way to the prison was also trapped to prevent backup from arriving on time. At the same time the new prison manager ordered an Iftar gathering for the prisoners in the Same day the attack occurred. 25 prison guards were martyred in the attack.*
*19 terrorists, 40 escaping Convicts were killed. *About 400 managed to escape.*


An attempt by Alqaeda and the Naqshabandi's to take over the town of Selman Beck after the killing of 14 truck drivers on the highway. The drivers were killed for secterian reasons. Clashes in the aftermath led to the killing of 30 terrorists and 9 security forces killed and injured . *The Security forces have closed the town and arrested 177 suspects after the clashes.


----------



## Alshawi1234



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Doritos11 said:


> 99% shia majoos rawafid fireworshipping zoroastrians.



Nice words for your fellow contrymen...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Nice words for your fellow contrymen...



I just gave him the answer he wanted.


----------



## Doritos11

Iraq requests 

*12x* Bell 412EP advanced Search and Rescue Aircraft






Iraq requests more Stryker Chemical Biological, Rediological & Nuclear decontamination vehicles bringins the number up total to *50.*






Bell 412EP deal could be part of another deal for Bell AH 1Z viper though already 3 attack helicopters variants on order.

http://www.dsca.mil/PressReleases/36-b/2013/Iraq_13-17.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 5th Star

Abdul_Haseeb said:


> What is percentage of shia/sunni population in iraq?
> And what are their ratios in armed forces of iraq?



65 % Shias. (Arab+Kurds combined)
35 % Sunnis (Arab+Kurds combined)



Doritos11 said:


> Iraq requests
> 
> *12x* Bell 412EP advanced Search and Rescue Aircraft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq requests more Stryker Chemical Biological, Rediological & Nuclear decontamination vehicles bringins the number up total to *50.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bell 412EP deal could be part of another deal for Bell AH 1Z viper though already 3 attack helicopters variants on order.
> 
> http://www.dsca.mil/PressReleases/36-b/2013/Iraq_13-17.pdf



Just heard about a 2 billion US $ deal... Iraq is moving all Good....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer

Doritos11 said:


> I just gave him the answer he wanted.



dude, I told you to avoid talking to the qatari idiots...


----------



## Doritos11

Dizer said:


> dude, I told you to avoid talking to the qatari idiots...



lol cant help it, felt like teaching him a lesson


----------



## Dizer

Doritos11 said:


> lol cant help it, felt like teaching him a lesson



yalla make another account lol ..but you can't post for a while, wait for some time month or more to post again.


----------



## Doritos11

Dizer said:


> yalla make another account lol ..but you can't post for a while, wait for some time month or more to post again.



no problem, ill just follow some project updates


----------



## Doritos11

Dizer said:


> yalla make another account lol ..but you can't post for a while, wait for some time month or more to post again.



They suddenly reply after my ban :/ too bad I can't reply.


----------



## Dizer

Doritos11 said:


> They suddenly reply after my ban :/ too bad I can't reply.



halawala is an asshole..they're all deluded assholes..their tiny little state is americas/israels boner in the middle east.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer

@Doritos11 

I swear, I'm next to get banned


----------



## Doritos11

Dizer said:


> @Doritos11
> 
> I swear, I'm next to get banned



I can only see the forum administration moderation page sadly


----------



## Dizer

Doritos11 said:


> I can only see the forum administration moderation page sadly



who's ahmed al jaboori ? lol


----------



## Doritos11

Dizer said:


> who's ahmed al jaboori ? lol



no idea


----------



## Arabian Legend

Incompetent army aren't able to affectively maintain peace in the country. Corrupted and loyal to Khomaini not to Iraq &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; ...


----------



## Doritos11

Arabian Legend said:


> Incompetent army aren't able to affectively maintain peace in the country. Corrupted and loyal to Khomaini not to Iraq &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; ...



You mean incompetent intelligence agency, its not the firepower or manpower that is in question, its unorganized. Besides please drop this attitude, we all know what your views are...


----------



## Alshawi1234

Arabian Legend said:


> Incompetent army aren't able to affectively maintain peace in the country. Corrupted and loyal to Khomaini not to Iraq &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; ...



You don't see Iraqis spamming the Saudi thread, &#1604;&#1610;&#1588; &#1591;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605;&#1575;&#1611; &#1591;&#1610;&#1586;&#1603; &#1610;&#1581;&#1603;&#1603;&#1603;. &#1576;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605;. Learn to mind your own bussiness. The security in Iraq needs a strong intelligence system, not military power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

5th Star said:


> 65 % Shias. (Arab+Kurds combined)
> 35 % Sunnis (Arab+Kurds combined)
> 
> 
> 
> Just heard about a 2 billion US $ deal... Iraq is moving all Good....



Whenever a member asks for secterian statistics, know that his intentions are not good. The $2 billion deal is part of $15 billion in requests that the Americans are delaying.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Alshawi1234 said:


> Whenever a member asks for secterian statistics, know that his intentions are not good. The $2 billion deal is part of $15 billion in requests that the Americans are delaying.



What does that deal include?


----------



## Doritos11

Yzd Khalifa said:


> What does that deal include?



the 15 billion $ is spread over several years I think, includes all kinds of weapons, F16, M1A1, Stryker, M2 bradley, Apache all those kinds of stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Doritos11 said:


> the 15 billion $ is spread over several years I think, includes all kinds of weapons, F16, M1A1, Stryker, M2 bradley, Apache all those kinds of stuff.



Nice! Any little birds in there?


----------



## Doritos11

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Nice! Any little birds in there?



No such deal yet


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Doritos11 said:


> No such deal yet



Well, the Boeing AH-6 little bird isn't out yet.


----------



## 5th Star

Alshawi1234 said:


> Whenever a member asks for secterian statistics, know that his intentions are not good.



Bro, I was only trying to do the following..  









> The $2 billion deal is part of $15 billion in requests that the Americans are delaying.



Well, looks like they want to move slowly so that they dont annoy their puppets in the region... On the contrary, I believe, Russia is much more eager to provide Iraq whatever they want in less time....


----------



## Malik Alashter

Doritos11 said:


> Within a few months new equipment will join the armed forces ( confirmed )
> - Apache Longbow
> - MI 28
> - 6 M1A1M Abrams
> - BTR 4
> 
> Next year this equipment will join the armed forces ( confirmed )
> - More Apaches
> - More MI 28
> - KA 52
> - F16
> - Pantsir S1
> - BTR 4



&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605; &#1608;&#1585;&#1605;&#1590;&#1575;&#1606; &#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593;&#1575;. would you please brother doritos give e any sources about what you mentioned it would be greatly appreciate it.



Alshawi1234 said:


> The Abu Ghraib prison escape was funded and planned by foreign countries and the planning has been going on for months. *The first step was to target all the entrances with suicide blasts (one of the suicide bombers was Jordanian). Then a large number of mortars starting raining on the prison which forced the units to take cover. Than the attack began, stray bullets from all sides of the prison.*
> 
> The way to the prison was also trapped to prevent backup from arriving on time. At the same time the new prison manager ordered an Iftar gathering for the prisoners in the Same day the attack occurred. 25 prison guards were martyred in the attack.*
> *19 terrorists, 40 escaping Convicts were killed. *About 400 managed to escape.*
> 
> 
> An attempt by Alqaeda and the Naqshabandi's to take over the town of Selman Beck after the killing of 14 truck drivers on the highway. The drivers were killed for secterian reasons. Clashes in the aftermath led to the killing of 30 terrorists and 9 security forces killed and injured . *The Security forces have closed the town and arrested 177 suspects after the clashes.



&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605; &#1575;&#1582;&#1610; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1608;&#1603;&#1604; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1605; &#1576;&#1603;&#1604; &#1582;&#1610;&#1585;.can please furnish some sources to the above please since it is great news that the armed forces killed and captured some terrorists. many thanks in advance.


----------



## Doritos11

Malik Alashter said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605; &#1608;&#1585;&#1605;&#1590;&#1575;&#1606; &#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605; &#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593;&#1575;. would you please brother doritos give e any sources about what you mentioned it would be greatly appreciate it.



Its all posted in this thread, previous pages + threads in the Arab section


----------



## 5th Star

Arabian Legend said:


> Incompetent army aren't able to affectively maintain peace in the country. Corrupted and loyal to Khomaini not to Iraq &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601;&#1583;&#1610;&#1606; ...



Rofl  I really laugh louder when i see saudis or qataris or kuwaitis talking about might, force or Armies...

You saudis need our Pakistani Forces to save your king's and his family's royal a**es and you are talking about here an Incompetent "Army"...  Haaaaaaaahahahahahahahhahahahaha.... Good going...

Well well, For Iraq, Given the situation in the region, Particularly after Syria war, Iraq has not gone all out in a Sectarian civil war... and Thats counted as a "Major Success" of Iraqis.... Iraqi Army is still not all armed and equipped and they are doing their job at the best...

Just wait a few years and we will discuss the Iraqi Army again...

And things in Iraq are terrorist activities and such a menace can not be eradicated over night.... Pakistan, Syria & Iraq all three are experiencing the same thing.... And all of three are fighting their wars for years now...

Im sure you have just got something in your mind now...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BronzePlaque

Iraq army really looks potent if you ask me. They just need time but I dont understand one thing..Why do you guys want to acquire Apaches and Ka-52s both? Wouldnt it be a maintenance nightmare? Why not only Ka-52 or Apache? @Doritos11 ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

The revival of an effective intelligence agency might need the assistance from either Russia or the US, the intelligence agency lost most of its power after the 1991 where tomahawk missiles destroyed many of their bases.

Its this which is the reason terror is ongoing.



BronzePlaque said:


> Iraq army really looks potent if you ask me. They just need time but I dont understand one thing..Why do you guys want to acquire Apaches and Ka-52s both? Wouldnt it be a maintenance nightmare? Why not only Ka-52 or Apache? @Doritos11 ?



Its 3 helicopters, Ka 52, MI 28 and Apache.

They choose for a Russian supplier and a US supplier to make sure an arms embargo will not have major effects on supplies and ammo. Only thing I dont understand is why MI 28 and KA 52. There was talk about AH1Z viper, though I hope they dont go for that 1 aswell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

5th Star said:


> Rofl  I really laugh louder when i see saudis or qataris or kuwaitis talking about might, force or Armies...
> You saudis need our Pakistani Forces to save your king's and his family's royal a**es and you are talking about here an Incompetent "Army"...  Haaaaaaaahahahahahahahhahahahaha.... Good going...



 And what am I supposed to do with your quote? :/ I never said that Iraq's armed forces are incompetent, if you care to read you must have seen that I always say that Iraq is a country on the raise, trying to develop its military gradually. 

Regarding KSA, Pakistan is our traditional friend and greatest ally, but let me tell you something that the RSF is cabable of eliminating our enemies and those who wish to harm us.

Haven't you seen your brother crying out loud begging us for mercy ?


----------



## Doritos11

We should get a small number of IL 76 for transport and AWACS, could be based on IL 76 as Iraq has experience with it "Adnan 2".


----------



## Doritos11

*On order & in service*

51 Z Backscatter Vans ( will be used to scan all vechiles entering/exiting cities )
57 Armored Suburbans 
173 Armored Utility Trucks
99 Uparmored Volvo Semi Tractors
336 Mercedes 384 Armored Semi Tractors

*HAWK delivering, free ex US equipment Iraq only paid for upgrade & shipping *
[My read is 4 Field Batteries of 2 Hawk Plts each and a training/spares element. 
3rd Plt of the SAM Field Batteries would probably be 2 Avengers for Short range cover - 8 total were provided.]

16 XM304 Transporter-Launchers, Hawk
2 Loader, Hawk
11 M501L1 Loader, Hawk
7 AN/MPQ-61 High-powered Ilumination Radars
8 AN/MSW-19 Plt Command Posts
21 MTM-23 Training Missiles, Hawk
26 M1E2 Missile loading and storage pallets
3 M192 Launcher, Hawk, Towed
3 M501E3 Loader/Transporter
225 MIM-23E Missiles


----------



## 5th Star

Yzd Khalifa said:


> And what am I supposed to do with your quote? :/ I never said that Iraq's armed forces are incompetent, if you care to read you must have seen that I always say that Iraq is a country on the raise, trying to develop its military gradually.



Sorry Khalifa... that was simply a mistake...



> Regarding KSA, Pakistan is our traditional friend and greatest ally,



True.... Pakistan is your friend and a savior too....  Should i prove it to you right here buddy??

Our forces have helped you, kuwaitis, bahrainis and Syrians at a number of events.... why not admitting the facts?



> but let me tell you something that the RSF is cabable of eliminating our enemies and those who wish to harm us.
> 
> Haven't you seen your brother crying out loud begging us for mercy ?



I have seen videos showing Yemeni poor houthis holding mere Ak 47s but drifting in the Saudi Army vehicles in yemeni saudi border areas.... even capturing saudi army sites (in Saudi territories)....

Enough for me to laugh over your ground forces... 

Saudi´s border site(Al-Jaberi) the Houthis have captured 11 12 2009 - YouTube


----------



## Malik Alashter

Yzd Khalifa said:


> @PRC2025
> 
> 
> Worthless word
> 
> Why does KSA want to destibilize Iraq
> 
> If you're playing the Sunni card, then I encourage you to read more about bye Iraqi cabinet, there are lots of Sunnis in it.


If there'se a regime work hard to destabilize Iraq is the Saudi regime that's for sure and the reason for that is the Iraqi democracy the first enemy of the Saudis and the rest of the mafias that called Sheikhs................&#1585;&#1605;&#1590;&#1575;&#1606; &#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1585;&#1575;&#1610;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1577; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589;&#1610; &#1608;&#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1601;.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Malik Alashter said:


> If there'se a regime work hard to destabilize Iraq is the Saudi regime that's for sure and the reason for that is the Iraqi democracy the first enemy of the Saudis and the rest of the mafias that called Sheikhs................&#1585;&#1605;&#1590;&#1575;&#1606; &#1603;&#1585;&#1610;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1605;&#1610;&#1593; &#1607;&#1584;&#1575; &#1585;&#1575;&#1610;&#1610; &#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1587;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1577; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589;&#1610; &#1608;&#1607;&#1584;&#1607; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1602;&#1610;&#1602;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1601;.



Dude, Iraq equals nothing to us..


----------



## Doritos11

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Dude, Iraq equals nothing to us..



You mean by conventional firepower ? in what field equals nothing.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Doritos11 said:


> You mean by conventional firepower ? in what field equals nothing.



Regarding the so-called Saudi destabilization of Iraq, other than that we wish them all the best and all.


----------



## Doritos11

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Regarding the so-called Saudi destabilization of Iraq, other than that we wish them all the best and all.



Unknown to me, Qatar is behind it for sure.

Comparing Iraq now is unfair as the military was disbanded 10 years ago and it faced major wars. If we compare Iraq to others in the 70s little to no Arab country was able to compete, except Egypt in military power which was surpassed later in wartime. So id say that Iraq has good chances, only now is a time of ****.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Doritos11 said:


> Unknown to me, Qatar is behind it for sure.
> 
> Comparing Iraq now is unfair as the military was disbanded 10 years ago and it faced major wars. If we compare Iraq to others in the 70s little to no Arab country was able to compete, except Egypt in military power which was surpassed later in wartime. So id say that Iraq has good chances, only now is a time of ****.



The former regime of Qatar is gone with all its bad deeds. Qatar just had its own Arab Spring, things will be different from now on.

The only thing we know for sure was that Ghaddif had had a plan to overthrow the Shia Gov't, replacing it with a Sunni regime. 

I never compared Iraq with any other nations, wish them all the best, and Iraq's military will raise and shine once more. 

Just yesterday, the US military commission announced that it will boost up Iraq defense capability, I'm glad to hear that, are you?


----------



## Doritos11

Yzd Khalifa said:


> The former regime of Qatar is gone with all its bad deeds. The only thing we know for sure was that Ghaddif had had a plan to overthrow the Shia Gov't, replacing it with a Sunni regime.
> 
> I never compared Iraq with any other nations, wish them all the best, and Iraq's military will raise and shine once more.
> 
> Just yesterday, the US military commission announced that it will boost up Iraq defense capability, I'm glad to hear that, are you?



His son is exactly the same, there is no difference, same things will continue, maybe he is less religious though that does not mean much, they should follow the UAEs example and make friends instead of trying to rule the area while being that tiny.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Doritos11 said:


> His son is exactly the same, there is no difference, same things will continue, maybe he is less religious though that does not mean much, they should follow the UAEs example and make friends instead of trying to rule the area while being that tiny.



He won't do the same stuff his daddy did.


----------



## Alshawi1234



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

> True.... Pakistan is your friend and a savior too....  Should i prove it to you right here buddy??



To begin with, Pakistan is our greatest friend and ally, our relation isn't about two countries, but rather one nation , I'm a great admirer of Pakistan and its people including yourself, Sir. 



> Our forces have helped you, kuwaitis, bahrainis and Syrians at a number of events.... why not admitting the facts?



Pakistan's involvement in Bahrain was from Bahrain's ends to Pakistan's, haven't you seen PM Zadari's ultimatum to our common foe? What he said about some rouge state was frank and clear. As for the Gulf war, Pakistan played a different type of role. 



> I have seen videos showing Yemeni poor houthis holding mere Ak 47s but drifting in the Saudi Army vehicles in yemeni saudi border areas.... even capturing saudi army sites (in Saudi territories)....



I have shown you a simple static fact of what we did to those of whom you're sympathizing with, to this day we occupy 7 KM of their lands, can't you see your brothers ranting over it in PressTv? 



> Enough for me to laugh over your ground forces...



Simply, they begged us for ceasefire, we are now mobilizing 35k boots near by, to crush their skulls, if needed, and I can't guarantee the safety of their people if a next turn took place. 




5th Star said:


> *Sorry Khalifa*... that was simply a mistake...


Apology accepted  

Let's not derail this thread, wish all the best for Iraq. 

Goodbye


----------



## 5th Star

Yzd Khalifa said:


> To begin with, Pakistan is our greatest friend and ally, our relation isn't about two countries, but rather one nation , I'm a great admirer of Pakistan and its people including yourself, Sir.



Generous words... 




> Pakistan's involvement in Bahrain was from Bahrain's ends to Pakistan's, haven't you seen *PM Zadari's* ultimatum to our common foe? What he said about some rouge state was frank and clear. As for the Gulf war, Pakistan played a different type of role.



Zardari is not our PM... but president... an outgoing president.

And if you think Pakistan is allied with gulf arab states against Iran then you are mistaken.... To the greatest extent...  Im not eager to explain it to you that all (in this thread) but only if you are interested to know...



> Simply, they begged us for ceasefire, *we are now mobilizing 35k boots near by*, to crush their skulls, if needed, and I can't guarantee the safety of their people if a next turn took place.



There are so many many videos of Houthis out there on Youtube showing captured Saudi Army equipment... including every kind of infantry weapons.... In some videos the quantity is so huge that it seems like they robbed an entire battalion of the Saudi Armed forces.....

I dont know what you have to say about that but i think your 35 K troops near houthis will help them to get hundreds of tonnes of sophisticated American and European weapons.... only if you guys are eager to go to their areas.... 



> Apology accepted
> 
> Let's not derail this thread, wish all the best for Iraq.
> 
> Goodbye



alright then..


----------



## Doritos11

Yzd Khalifa said:


> He won't do the same stuff his daddy did.







This says foreign policy stays the same, means he will continue to meddle and support terrorism.

They are an enemy of us ( Iraq ) , they are lucky though, the US is watching over them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Doritos11 said:


> This says foreign policy stays the same, means he will continue to meddle and support terrorism.
> 
> They are an enemy of us ( Iraq ) , they are lucky though, the US is watching over them.



Dude, trust me, he won't do the same stuff his father did. And I don't appreciate the meddling anywhere, be it Iraq or everywhere else.


----------



## Doritos11

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Dude, trust me, he won't do the same stuff his father did. And I don't appreciate the meddling anywhere, be it Iraq or everywhere else.



I understand what your saying, I am just saying that for me its not a problem if fitnah is spread in Qatar and hell goes loose, then we call it karma and laugh at them.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Doritos11 said:


> I understand what your saying, I am just saying that for me its not a problem if fitnah is spread in Qatar and hell goes loose, then we call it karma and laugh at them.



Well, Qatar has always been seen as a trouble-maker, I see what you mean.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pokdo

Alshawi1234 said:


>



All the equipments and stuffs, are they from what americans left when they're leaving?


----------



## Doritos11

Bought from USA.


----------



## Alshawi1234

pokdo said:


> All the equipments and stuffs, are they from what americans left when they're leaving?



Some, not all though. Most of the tactical Gear is imported from Asian markets, there are also licenced shops which handcraft military gear. As for the weapons, there a mix of Russian and American. Lately we have been seeing more Mod Ak-47 even with ISOF units which usually carry the American M4 assault rifle.


----------



## MooshMoosh

Doritos11 said:


> His son is exactly the same, there is no difference, same things will continue, maybe he is *less religious* though that does not mean much, they should follow the UAEs example and make friends instead of trying to rule the area while being that tiny.


 Qatari royals are not religious people, if they are then Bin Khalifa wouldn't do a coup against his father. To you guys, they are small tiny nations with small military but can be very dangerous because they often seek co'operation with those who are no friend of the West and Arab monarchies, even KSA thinks the same. You would get the biggest orgasm if they fall


----------



## Doritos11

They have money which they are using meddling in others affairs, unacceptable stuff, imagine iraq fundimg PKK what would turkey think


----------



## Alshawi1234

MooshMoosh said:


> Qatari royals are not religious people, if they are then Bin Khalifa wouldn't do a coup against his father. To you guys, they are small tiny nations with small military but can be very dangerous because they often seek co'operation with those who are no friend of the West and Arab monarchies, even KSA thinks the same. You would get the biggest orgasm if they fall



Yes, they already failed in Egypt. Now aljazeera is crying 24 /7 about the "coup". Jist a reminder that Qatar is an American colony. The US could take the government out whenever they want considering the US military presence in Qatar is even larger than the Qatari military.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11




----------



## Doritos11

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MIM-23_Hawk

Soon to be put in service as ( reserve ) air defence system.


----------



## Doritos11

321 Abrams on will be in service within 2-3 years, currently 140 in service.


----------



## Doritos11

Considering the removal of chapter 7 UN sanctions Iraq is allowed again to manufacture arms, ammunition and purchase / develop ( ballistic ) missiles, work has already started on ammo, arms and missiles follow in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Doritos11 said:


> Considering the removal of chapter 7 UN sanctions Iraq is allowed again to manufacture arms, ammunition and purchase / develop ( ballistic ) missiles, work has already started on ammo, arms and missiles follow in the future.


So, when the ammo started any news plze.

I wish it just wish we start technology transfer since we have plenty of qualified people.


----------



## Malik Alashter

let say capable


----------



## Doritos11

Malik Alashter said:


> So, when the ammo started any news plze.
> 
> I wish it just wish we start technology transfer since we have plenty of qualified people.



They are currently busy planning/setting up an ammo manufacturing industrial area where they will produce all the ammo for small arms and probably .50 cal. The removal of this chapter allows us to produce a lot of weaponry again. Iraq is looking for Czech to rebuild a T72 build&upgrade facility, that way Iraq heads on its way to build its own tanks between 15-20 years.

The real revival of the industrialization of Iraq will take more time, we were on the way in the 70s though the war destroyed that era, an Aerospace industry could be set up aswell starting with repairs of both military and civil tech to upgrading and eventually developing, an automotive industry is already developing, soon they will use this industry for military means aswell.


----------



## Malik Alashter

the news for upgrading the T-72 being for awhile. Those tanks we should buy from eastern Europe. But I thought they already left this idea?.


----------



## Doritos11

Malik Alashter said:


> the news for upgrading the T-72 being for awhile. Those tanks we should buy from eastern Europe. But I thought they already left this idea?.



Quote from DJ eliott



> Minimum number of tanks needed by IA for 1 Armor and 7 Mech Divs that are the minimum planned ATT is: 1,470.
> If they are building to the 11 heavy Divs [3 Arm/8 Mech] then you are looking at 2,135 tanks.
> Not including any tanks you give to your motorized/infantry Divs.
> Current number of tanks in the IA is ~350.
> 
> Iraq cannot afford to buy 1100-1800 tanks at the pricetag of M1A1/T90/T84/T80/T64/Challenger/Leopard or any other of the better tanks - they cost too much.
> Which means the IA is going to have to go with a 2 tier system:
> Most of the tanks being used/cheap low-end T72s with an incountry Iraqi done upgrades. Probably the Mech Divs: 1,225-1400 tanks.
> With a high-end strike force of M1A1s. Probably the Armor Divs: 315-805. [Number skewed because 56th Bde is expected to get 2 M1A1 Rgts - Preatorian.]
> Iraq cannot afford all high-end armor. It is not in the budget. The only country that might 'give' Iraq any tanks is the US via EDA and so far that is only 6 tanks with Iraq paying for the refurb...




They rejected T90 due to Russia itself rejecting more aswell, it has issues.
The T72 you can read about in the quote ^^.
A T72 facility would be more useful for Iraq to train on and head on its way to develop upgrades and tanks themselves more than the T72 itself, which is an outdated piece of weaponry.

They are already doing this kind of engineering work already, the Czech facility will allow them to do more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

It indeed would be better to go for around ~500-800 Abrams instead of 1200+, too expensive. Develop tank programs on their own in the mean time as we will try not to get in a conventional war any time soon.


----------



## Doritos11

0:22 drill


----------



## Doritos11

*Numbers of armed forces active fighting forces
Last years report from Minister of Defence gave:*

*250.000 * Army including AAC/ADC, numbers will grow ( new equipments tanks/IFV, artillery ).
*3000* Army Air Aviation Command with plan for ~10,000
*2000* Air Defence Command with plan for ~12,000
*4000 * Navy/Marines with plan for 10,000.
*6000* Air force command with plan for 12,000.
*10.000* ISOF ( special forces ), part of the SF is comparable to the former republican guard tasks.

Numbers above do not include reserve forces, reserve forces still not formed.
MoD is looking to increase the total manpower to around 400.000.


Ministry of interior counts 900.000 to 1 million troops of which mostly regular Iraqi police and a smaller number of federal/military police.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

IA convoy*






ISOF*















Federal police

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Doritos11

MoD requests the US several air defences

40 Avenger Fire Units
681 FIM-92H Block I Stinger Reprogrammable Micro-Processor (RMP) missiles used for the Avenger.
3 HAWK XXI Batteries (6 Fire Units).
216 MIM-23P Hawk Tactical Missiles
+ ( some other systems part of the HAWK )

13 AN/MPQ-64F1 Sentinel medium-range radars
7 AN/YSQ-184D Forward Area Air Defense Command, Control, and Intelligence (FAAD C2I) Systems
75 AN/VRC-92E SINCGARS Radios

The DSCA also acknowledges that the Integrated Air Defense Systems includes Lockheed Martin&#8217;s TPS-77 Long-Range Radars (the radars already ordered and in place), 10 Medium Range Radars, and the Air Command and Control System.

*long range radar Phased array ( 400 km )*
10 have been ordered in total, a few already in service.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dizer

configuration is something like this..








> Hawk XXI (Hawk 21)
> 
> The Hawk XXI or Hawk-21 is a more advanced, and more compact version of Hawk PIP-3 upgrade. Hawk-XXI basically eliminates the PAR and CWAR radars with the introduction of 3D MPQ-64 Sentinel radars. Norway's Kongsberg Company provides an FDC (Fire Distribution Center) as it is used in NASAMS system in Norway. The missiles are upgraded MIM-23K standard with an improved blast-fragmentation warhead that creates a larger lethal zone. The system is also effective against short range tactical ballistic missiles.
> A MPQ-61 HIPIR radar provides low altitude and local area radar coverage as well as continuous wave radar illumination for the MIM-23K Hawk missilles.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MIM-23_Hawk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

Good start, though an old system.

Hope for an S300 version within the Russian deals to take the real air defence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

based on old system configuration though this seems to be the latest upgrade of the configuration..not bad.


----------



## Doritos11

Since Iraq is rebuilding its military from nothing this is actually good since all other countries still have a lot of old equipment in storage.
Once more advanced equipment is purchased they can move these to 2nd option or storage, we have a lot to buy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

A pic of a radar site. Many long range military radars on the way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

*From Iraqi military forum*
&#1605;&#1606; &#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1606;&#1593; &#1605;&#1606;&#1592;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606;&#1578;&#1587;&#1610;&#1585; . &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1602;&#1583;&#1605; &#1608;&#1587;&#1575;&#1602; &#1604;&#1578;&#1580;&#1607;&#1610;&#1586; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1601;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1602;&#1610;&#1577; 
Russia working on Iraqi pantsirs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

800 Kornet-E ATGM missiles for Iraq in the Russian deal according to a news article from Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Congressional notices for Iraq in July and August.*


Communications


> The Government of Iraq has requested a possible sale of 19 Mobile Troposcatter Radio Systems, 10 Mobile Microwave Radio Systems, spare and repair parts, support equipment, publications and technical data, personnel training and training equipment, site surveys, U.S. Government and contractor technical assistance, and other related elements of program and logistics support. The estimated cost is $339 million.



Short+ medium range Air defence system


> The Government of Iraq has requested a possible sale of 40 AVENGER Fire Units, 681 STINGER Reprogrammable Micro-Processor (RMP) Block I 92H Missiles, 13 AN/MPQ-64F1 SENTINEL Radars, 7 AN/YSQ-184D Forward Area Air Defense Command, Control, and Intelligence (FAAD C2I) Systems, 75 AN/VRC-92E SINCGARS Radios, 3 HAWK XXI Batteries (6 Fire Units) which include 6 Battery Fire Direction Centers, 6 High Powered Illuminator Radars, 216 MIM-23P HAWK Tactical Missiles, 2 Mobile Battalion Operation Centers (BOC), 3 HAWK XXI BOC Air Defense Consoles (ADCs), 1DS/GS Shop 20, 1 DS/GS Shop 21, 1 Mini-Certified Round Assembly Facility (MCRAF), Air Command and Control (C2) systems and surveillance radars for the Integrated Air Defense Systems that includes TPS-77 Long-Range Radars (LRR) and Omnyx-I0 Air Command and Control System, and 10 Medium Range Radars. Also included: Ground Air Transmit Receive Ultra High Frequency/Very High Frequency radio capability, facilities and construction for one (1) underground Air Defense Operations Center and two (2) Air Defense Sector Operations Centers, spare and repair parts, repair and return, software support, systems integration, long haul communication technical integration, communications equipment, support equipment and sustainment, tools and test equipment, publications and technical documentation, personnel training and training equipment, U.S. Government and contractor representative engineering, technical, and logistics support services, and other related elements of logistics support. The estimated cost is $2.403 billion.



5 years service/ support/ training/ spare parts for different equipment for $750 million USD.*



> The Government of Iraq has requested a possible sale of 12 Bell 412 EP helicopters equipped with Star SAFIRE III EO/IR systems, PT6T-3DF engines, KDM-706 Distance Measuring Equipment, KNR 634 VOR/LOC with MB/HSI, MST67A Transponder, Artex C406-1HM Emergency Locator Transmitter, Wulfsberg FlexComm II C5000 System with Synthesized Guard, KTR-908 Very High Frequency Radios, NAT AA-95 Audio System, 660 Weather Radar, AAI Radome, Night Vision Imaging System (NVIS) Compatible Cockpit Lighting, SX-16 Nightsun, spare and repair parts, support equipment, publications and technical data, personnel training and training equipment, site surveys, U.S. Government and contractor technical assistance, and other related elements of program and logistics support. The estimated cost is $300 million.





> The Government of Iraq has requested a possible sale of 50 M1135 Stryker Nuclear, Biological, and Chemical Reconnaissance Vehicles, DECON 3000 Decontamination Systems, M26 Commercial Joint Service Transportable Decontamination Systems (JSTDS), AN/VRC-89 Single Channel Ground and Airborne Radio Systems (SINCGARS) with Global Positioning System (GPS), AN/VRC-90 SINCGARS with GPS, M40A1 Protective Masks, Lightweight Personal Chemical Detectors LCD-3, Portable Chemical Warfare Agent Detectors GID-3, MultiRAE PLUS Gas Detectors, AN/VDR-2 Radiac Sets, M256 Chemical Agent Detector Kits, Decontamination Kits, Chemical Biological Mask Canisters, M8 Chemical Paper Agent Detector Kits, water canteens, individual clothing and equipment, spare and repair parts, support equipment, communication equipment, publications and technical data, personnel training and training equipment, site surveys, a Quality Assurance Team, U.S. Government and contractor technical assistance, and other related elements of program and logistics support. The estimated cost is $900 million.



Images
3 batteries along with entire set/ system, each battery operate 6 launchers. The Hawk XXI is the latest upgrade and is also used by Turkey.*

There will also be 40 Avenger short range air defence systems.*













12 bell search and rescue Helicopter, similar configuration to the one below





50 Stryker vehicles capable of detecting nuclear, biological, and chemical elements.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Alshawi1234 said:


>




reminds me of GI JOE toys..i used to have this when i used to be a kid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Alshawi1234 said:


>



 this guy looks tough.


----------



## pokdo

Alshawi1234 said:


>



a bit outdated, but still decent ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

pokdo said:


> a bit outdated, but still decent ......



Iraq currently is officially neutral, no treaty with anyone, therefor the US cannot sell us the more advanced weaponry. ( patriot pac 2/3 in this case ).
Though possibility is big S300&#8217;s will also be acquired as Iraq is buying the same systems from 2 sources.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

pokdo said:


> a bit outdated, but still decent ......



Not really, it does serve the purpose

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

pokdo said:


> a bit outdated, but still decent ......


It just useless! look for the corruption! by the way these junks already phased out of service with american army. We already a dumpster trash can for the others garbage!.


----------



## Gabriel92

-Dizer.

ISOF ? 

nice ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer

Gabriel92 said:


> -Dizer.
> 
> ISOF ?
> 
> nice ...



Yes. ICTF and ISOF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

^ 
Wow, they look tough..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

Malik Alashter said:


> It just useless! look for the corruption! by the way these junks already phased out of service with american army. We already a dumpster trash can for the others garbage!.



Its the latest version, *Hawk XXI*.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MIM-23_Hawk

In service with Turkey & South Korea aswell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Edit. .....


----------



## Frogman

@Doritos11

Hasn't Russia stopped the S-300 line?


----------



## Doritos11

Frogman said:


> @Doritos11
> 
> Hasn't Russia stopped the S-300 line?



I don't know but when countries are looking for long air defences from Russia it has to be the S300 series as they don't export the S400 yet.

Suggestions show either S300 PMU 2 or S300V Antey for Iraq, as for now only a price has been given by our defence minister (210 million ) which shows it's most likely an S300.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Doritos11 said:


> I don't know but when countries are looking for long air defences from Russia it has to be the S300 series as they don't export the S400 yet.
> 
> Suggestions show either S300 PMU 2 or S300V Antey for Iraq, as for now only a price has been given by our defence minister (210 million ) which shows it's most likely an S300.



Thanks dude. I hope your military keeps getting better and for the political turmoil in Iraq to end

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

&#x202b;


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@Doritos11 

So, you! any further developments on the MiG-35s deal?


----------



## Doritos11

Yzd Khalifa said:


> @Doritos11
> 
> So, you any further developments on the MiG-35s deal?



Russian deals are being kept secret, they only mentioned the 2 helicopters and pantsir s1.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Doritos11 said:


> Russian deals are being kept secret, they only mentioned the 2 helicopters and pantsir s1.



Yes, I think the Russians are a bit cautious when it gets to Fighter jets deals.


----------



## Doritos11

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Yes, I think the Russians are a bit cautious when it gets to Fighter jets deals.



Why is that, never knew that.
All deals with the US are open, maybe they keep this secret to keep neighbouring countries from protesting such sales ?

After all none of it is illegal so even neighbours could not stop such deals


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Nothing is illegal, It's the Russian's arms-sale etiquette in the most volatile region. I learned this through first hand experience  

If you were talking about other Russian-made equipments such as tanks, air defense missile systems, armor vehicles, and helicopters then the Russians may announce the deal earlier than what we normally expect when it gets to Aircrafts and submarines. No one is going to be more distrubed by Iraq's choice than the US itself, if it weren't the Chinese or the Russians then I might role out their reactions. 

The US system of governance functions in a different way. Whenever an arm sale is approved by the Pentagon, the deal will require a congressional approval for exportation to the given state. 



Doritos11 said:


> Why is that, never knew that.
> All deals with the US are open, maybe they keep this secret to keep neighbouring countries from protesting such sales ?
> 
> After all none of it is illegal so even neighbours could not stop such deals

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Nothing is illegal, It's the Russian's arms-sale etiquette in the most volatile region. I learned this through first hand experience
> 
> If you were talking about other Russian-made equipments such as tanks, air defense missile systems, armor vehicles, and helicopters then the Russians may announce the deal earlier than what we normally expect when it gets to Aircrafts and submarines. No one is going to be more distrubed by Iraq's choice than the US itself, if it weren't the Chinese or the Russians then I might role out their reactions.
> 
> The US system of governance functions in a different way. Whenever an arm sale is approved by the Pentagon, the deal will require a congressional approval for exportation to the given state.



The US knows though that Iraq will buy fighters from other sources as the entire military equipment is based on 2 source equipment. Usually buying equipment recquires approval from Iraqi parliament but this time the prime ministers office has signed deals without their approval according to someone since parliament has many people trying to stop such deals, I think its kept secret to prevent outrage and problems with politicans in Iraq, the Kurdish region would not welcome deals either.

There are 2 Russian deals both worth around 8 billion together leaving a lot of money for fighter jets and other equipment, better sukhoi then mig.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Of course the US knows, who said they don't? What I'm saying is that the US may pressure Iraq not to go after the MiG-35s, but at the same time, if the US doesn't want Iraq to do so, then they must offer something of equal qualities in addition to the F-16s, such as the F/A-18 Superhornet or pave the way for Iraq to buy fighter jets from the UK or France or Sweden. 

Anyway, if the Russians deliver the first batch of the Mig-35s, trust me, the US won't deliver the F-16s. 




Doritos11 said:


> The US knows though that Iraq will buy fighters from other sources as the entire military equipment is based on 2 source equipment. Usually buying equipment recquires approval from Iraqi parliament but this time the prime ministers office has signed deals without their approval according to someone since parliament has many people trying to stop such deals, I think its kept secret to prevent outrage and problems with politicans in Iraq, the Kurdish region would not welcome deals either.
> 
> There are 2 Russian deals both worth around 8 billion together leaving a lot of money for fighter jets and other equipment, better sukhoi then mig.


----------



## Doritos11

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Of course the US knows, who said they don't? What I'm saying is that the US may pressure Iraq not to go after the MiG-35s, but at the same time, if the US doesn't want Iraq to do so, then they must offer something of equal qualities in addition to the F-16s, such as the F/A-18 Superhornet or pave the way for Iraq to buy fighter jets from the UK or France or Sweden.
> 
> Anyway, i*f the Russians deliver the first batch of the Mig-35s, trust me, the US won't deliver the F-16s*.



Can you explain that part, it is true that the US quickly moved and offered Iraq Apaches when Iraq made a deal for MI 28s, but so far no news about better jets.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Doritos11 said:


> Can you explain that part, *it is true that the US quickly moved and offered Iraq Apaches* when Iraq made a deal for MI 28s, but so far no news about better jets.



I think you already know the answer to this question.


----------



## Doritos11

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I think you already know the answer to this question.



I dont think the US will block the F16s because of Russian aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

King air 350 *ISR* ( recon AWACS of the army ).







AN 26

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ELTurco

Iraq army special forces

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pokdo

Wow I think iraq has some great capabilities in infantry skills...

Maybe the foreign intervention wasn't a bad option?


----------



## Doritos11

pokdo said:


> Wow I think iraq has some great capabilities in infantry skills...
> 
> *Maybe the foreign intervention wasn't a bad option?*



Answering this question needs a whole thread, others will disagree.

Iraq is in need of 1000 + tanks, do you think Korea would be willing to make a deal with Iraq for local licensed K2 production ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

pokdo said:


> Wow I think iraq has some great capabilities in infantry skills...
> 
> Maybe the foreign intervention wasn't a bad option?



Who wants to get invaded by a foriegn force with no respect for life or dignity?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Should try the HQ series bats! 
 @Doritos11 brother does Iraq still make AKs? can u post a few pics of Iraqi make weapons.


----------



## Doritos11

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Should try the HQ series bats!
> 
> @Doritos11 brother does Iraq still make AKs? can u post a few pics of Iraqi make weapons.



Iraq in 1978 designed a sniper rifle from an ak 47, TABUK sniper rifle.





They are still in use but since 1991 sanctions were imposed on Iraq which did not allow weapons or ammo production, recently Iraq got voted out of chapter 7 sanctions meaning that they can start producing them again, there are currently plans to set up an ammo facility and other things, but producing AK 47s is useless now, the world is already full of it, they should try to get a licensed HK 416 or CZ 805.

I will post pics of Iraqi made weaponry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Doritos11 said:


> Iraq in 1978 designed a sniper rifle from an ak 47, TABUK sniper rifle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are still in use but since 1991 sanctions were imposed on Iraq which did not allow weapons or ammo production, recently Iraq got voted out of chapter 7 sanctions meaning that they can start producing them again, there are currently plans to set up an ammo facility and other things, but producing AK 47s is useless now, the world is already full of it, they should try to get a licensed HK 416 or CZ 805.
> 
> I will post pics of Iraqi made weaponry.



Id still choose an AK-12.


P.S:Whats with NVGs on helmets in daylight?


----------



## Doritos11

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Id still choose an AK-12.
> 
> 
> P.S:Whats with NVGs on helmets in daylight?



Probably for showoff of fancy american stuff 

*Iraq made weaponry*

Trainer aircraft





Target drone









Adnan 2 AWACS system ( modified IL 76 )










Tariq pistol, copied from beretta









Al hussein ballistic missile ( 650 km range depending on warhead )









Lion of babylon tank ( copied from T72 )





Fao 210mm self propelled artillery





Most of these weapons are out of service/destroyed, there are more but I dont have them currently.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Doritos11 said:


> Probably for showoff of fancy american stuff
> 
> *Iraq made weaponry*
> 
> Trainer aircraft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Target drone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adnan 2 AWACS system ( modified IL 76 )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tariq pistol, copied from beretta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al hussein ballistic missile ( 650 km range depending on warhead )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lion of babylon tank ( copied from T72 )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fao 210mm self propelled artillery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of these weapons are out of service/destroyed, there are more but I dont have them currently.



Which trainer is tht? i couldnt find any info on tht.. as for Hussien BMs n fao SPGs... what happened to them? i know the 3 adnans were destroyed or flown to iran (which also got crashed in 2009)...


----------



## Doritos11

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Which trainer is tht? i couldnt find any info on tht.. as for Hussien BMs n fao SPGs... what happened to them? i know the 3 adnans were destroyed or flown to iran (which also got crashed in 2009)...



Iraqi hawk its called I think, cant find a wiki page on it.
The US destroyed all ballistic missiles and its blueprints and other long range artillery systems, the US destroyed all high end weaponry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pokdo

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Who wants to get invaded by a foriegn force with no respect for life or dignity?



Chill out there for the moment will you... I was just trying to show how astonished i was by their gears and optics. I wasn't trying to justify it or covince somebody.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

pokdo said:


> Chill out there for the moment will you... I was just trying to show how astonished i was by their gears and optics. I wasn't trying to justify it or covince somebody.




Individual gear perhaps.. but militarily Iraqi military was much stronger.. with respect to high tech major military assets... and probably if sad -am .. was alive perhaps even their soldiers would have had better gear... although not as modern as the ones supplied by US n NATO..


----------



## pokdo

That would be a great opportunity for both sides if it happens

Iraq is expending the forces while we are reducing



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Individual gear perhaps.. but militarily Iraqi military was much stronger.. with respect to high tech major military assets... and probably if sad -am .. was alive perhaps even their soldiers would have had better gear... although not as modern as the ones supplied by US n NATO..



I think we're out of the subject let's just stop it right there.


----------



## Doritos11

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Individual gear perhaps.. but militarily Iraqi military was much stronger.. with respect to high tech major military assets... and probably if sad -am .. was alive perhaps even their soldiers would have had better gear... although not as modern as the ones supplied by US n NATO..



The re-equipping program of the military for heavy weaponry takes a lot of time, currently Iraq has around 300 tanks of which 140 M1A1 abrams, they are looking for thousand(s) of tanks depending on the tank type and price.

Currently the only real advantage Iraqs military has compared to most neighbours are the special forces.
The ( ICTF ) counter terrorist group has been trained by US SFD-D ( delta force ) /SEALS/UK SAS and green berets.
The lower ISOF batallions have been trained by US Rangers/UK Paras.
They have many operations and proved itself in competitions.



> *Special forces *
> 
> In 2008, using volunteers that had already been through bootcamp.
> 1800 started the course.
> 30 were selected for ICTF ( counter terrorist ) training. Only the top 10% of grads get that honor.
> The next 20% go to Cdo School.
> And the next 20% go to support.
> The bottom 50% that complete OSC were sent back to the IA regular divisions.



As for conventional weaponry, even Kuwait is better equipped though it will change soon as many deals are being signed. Once rebuilt this military will be better then the former one, highly trained and volunteered.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Doritos11 said:


> The re-equipping program of the military for heavy weaponry takes a lot of time, currently Iraq has around 300 tanks of which 140 M1A1 abrams, they are looking for thousand(s) of tanks depending on the tank type and price.
> 
> Currently the only real advantage Iraqs military has compared to most neighbours are the special forces.
> The ( ICTF ) counter terrorist group has been trained by US SFD-D ( delta force ) /SEALS/UK SAS and green berets.
> The lower ISOF batallions have been trained by US Rangers/UK Paras.
> They have many operations and proved itself in competitions.
> 
> 
> 
> As for conventional weaponry, even Kuwait is better equipped though it will change soon as many deals are being signed. Once rebuilt this military will be better then the former one, highly trained and volunteered.



Good luck with tht brother... wish you all the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer

@Doritos11 
some more pics of iraqi made weaponry

al faw and majnoon 







asad babil





samood scud - 150km - 180km range





ababeel 50 - also know as M87 Orkan - a Yugoslavian multiple launch rocket system, jointly developed with Iraq.






ababeel 100






sajeel - license-built version of the Brazilian SS-60. 





ababeel missile






Iraq made al najm or al lughz - t55






sajeel





al faw






http://www.pro4egy.com/vb/showthread.php?t=26780

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

*Some information about Iraq requesting more military co-operation with the US*



> The security deterioration has also forced Al-Maliki to think the unthinkable and seek military and security help from the United States, whose military presence provoked more resistance than it suppressed during its 10-year occupation of Iraq.
> 
> Last week, he dispatched Foreign Minister Hoshyar Zebari and two of his most trusted aides to request the United States to provide assistance in combating Al-Qaeda infiltrators in Iraq.
> 
> While Zebari handled the public diplomacy in Washington, the behind-the-scenes talks were conducted by Falah Fayadh, national security adviser to Al-Maliki, and Tarik Najm, a political adviser to the prime minister.
> 
> According to US media reports, the Iraqi officials were seeking a military and security package that would include Apache helicopters and the prospect of sending intelligence officers to Iraq to help the security services target Al-Qaeda operatives in the country.
> 
> Some reports also suggested that Iraq was asking the United States to send drones that could be used in counter-terrorism operations, including the fight against Al-Qaeda.
> 
> The Iraqi request came as a surprise because Al-Maliki has always championed the 2008 deal with Washington that ended the US occupation of Iraq and boasted that Iraqi forces were capable of defending the country alone and of confronting Al-Qaeda.
> 
> Under the pact, Washington withdrew all its forces from Iraq in December 2011, but left a small force to protect the US embassy in Baghdad and a few military trainers. The Iraqi government also approved a Strategic Framework Agreement with the United States that aimed at ensuring cooperation, including military supplies and training.
> 
> It is unclear, however, if Washington will provide Iraq with the requested military capabilities and whether certain benchmarks will be attached to the deal.
> 
> At a joint press conference with Zebari, US Secretary of State John Kerry said that the United States would help Baghdad deal with the spill-over from the Syrian conflict, including weapons flowing out of Syria into Iraq and combating the effects of Al-Qaeda in Iraq.
> 
> The US administration has already agreed to sell Iraq $4.7 billion worth of military equipment, including F-16 fighters and an integrated air defence system that includes radar, missiles, guidance systems, training and support, but none of these sales have yet been shipped to Iraq.
> 
> There seems to be a sharp bureaucratic and partisan division among the administration officials and lawmakers about Iraq&#8217;s military purchases.
> 
> While some officials believe that Washington should not sit back and watch Al-Qaeda entrench itself deeper in Iraq, others fear that the American arms could fuel the Sunni insurgency and even fall into Iran&#8217;s hands.
> 
> On Monday, Zebari announced that Al-Maliki planned to travel to Washington, probably next month, for further discussions of the weapons sales and counter-terrorism cooperation.
> 
> The urgency of Al-Maliki&#8217;s visit indicates that tough wheeling and dealing is going on and that the prime minister&#8217;s direct involvement is needed in order to conclude a deal, probably beyond the military purchases.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Iraq upgraded it's Mi-171 fleet with EADS-built AAR-60 missile warning system and countermeasures system dispenses M206 flares and a new internal communications system that handle mulitple voices and improve coordination inside the aircraft between pilot and the rest of the crew.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

SWAT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Doritos11 said:


> Iraq upgraded it's Mi-171 fleet with EADS-built AAR-60 missile warning system and countermeasures system dispenses M206 flares and a new internal communications system that handle mulitple voices and improve coordination inside the aircraft between pilot and the rest of the crew.



Could you please list Iraq's helicopter inventory please?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pokdo

Good to see newly trained iraq army 

Again I'm saying they're like the most advanced infantry units around...

By the way how's the purchasing of M113s going?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Could you please list Iraq's helicopter inventory please?



40-50 MI 17
Bell huey
Bell 407
24 EC 635 light armed attack/recon with 26 optional not taken yet
6 SA342

That is all until deliveries start for the attack helos.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Doritos11 said:


> 40-50 MI 17
> Bell huey
> Bell 407
> 24 EC 635 light armed attack/recon with 26 optional not taken yet
> 6 SA342
> 
> That is all until deliveries start for the attack helos.



I'm sure you guys will build up your force very soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

2024-2027 strategic independence according to iraqi military analysyst


----------



## Dizer

pokdo said:


> Good to see newly trained iraq army
> 
> Again I'm saying they're like the most advanced infantry units around...
> 
> By the way how's the purchasing of M113s going?



There's about 1020-1100 M113 in the iraq inventory

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer

Iraqi BTR4's

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pokdo

Dizer said:


> Iraqi BTR4's



Looks like it's amphibious too judging from its propeller

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Doritos11

Yes it is, useful for crossing the rivers


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mehrdad1111

Great Pictures. Espacisally the one about the M-1 Abrams during the Parade. Hope the iraqi Army can eliminate the Terrorists and that Iraq can become a peaceful and wealthy Nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer

Military parade 2012

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dizer




----------



## Doritos11

First F16 batch delivery starts either this year ( this month ) or September 2014, sources differ.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Doritos11 said:


> First F16 batch delivery starts either this year ( this month ) or September 2014, sources differ.


September 2014 too far this month so great but I doubt it, I they go to china for j-10 or Russia mig-35 the plane is ready for delivery but they're so slow while Iraq might go to war soon.


----------



## Doritos11

Malik Alashter said:


> September 2014 too far this month so great but I doubt it, I they go to china for j-10 or Russia mig-35 the plane is ready for delivery but they're so slow while Iraq might go to war soon.



Even if delivered this year before they will be operational will take a lot of time, the infrastructure, operational squadron as 2 F16s will be delivered per month once delivery starts still have to be formed.

36 F16s delivery will be completed in 2015 according to someone, we will have to wait.
Going to China/Russia same thing, they have to build the plane and pilot training takes years, around 3 years for fighter pilots ( NATO training ),


----------



## Malik Alashter

Doritos11 said:


> Even if delivered this year before they will be operational will take a lot of time, the infrastructure, operational squadron as 2 F16s will be delivered per month once delivery starts still have to be formed.
> 
> 36 F16s delivery will be completed in 2015 according to someone, we will have to wait.
> Going to China/Russia same thing, they have to build the plane and pilot training takes years, around 3 years for fighter pilots ( NATO training ),


It's ok but I believe we we will cut the time in half plus all we need now more fighters to support the army plus bro think about it the americn didn't supply us with some good a2a missiles as you while Russians and Chinese will do with there best armament no doubt.



Doritos11 said:


> Even if delivered this year before they will be operational will take a lot of time, the infrastructure, operational squadron as 2 F16s will be delivered per month once delivery starts still have to be formed.
> 
> 36 F16s delivery will be completed in 2015 according to someone, we will have to wait.
> Going to China/Russia same thing, they have to build the plane and pilot training takes years, around 3 years for fighter pilots ( NATO training ),


It's ok but I believe we we will cut the time in half plus all we need now more fighters to support the army plus bro think about it the americn didn't supply us with some good a2a missiles as you while Russians and Chinese will do with there best armament no doubt.


----------



## Doritos11

How the F16s will look like with CFT attached, not sure about the livery


----------



## Doritos11

Malik Alashter said:


> It's ok but I believe we we will cut the time in half plus all we need now more fighters to support the army plus bro think about it the americn didn't supply us with some good a2a missiles as you while Russians and Chinese will do with there best armament no doubt.
> 
> It's ok but I believe we we will cut the time in half plus all we need now more fighters to support the army plus bro think about it the americn didn't supply us with some good a2a missiles as you while Russians and Chinese will do with there best armament no doubt.



Currently a deal with Russia.

I hope for SU series instead of MIGS, SU 35 is possible, many think Russia will not sell it though Russia was about to sell SU 35s to Libya but the war of 2011 prohibited that sale along with S300s.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Doritos11 said:


> Currently a deal with Russia.
> 
> I hope for SU series instead of MIGS, SU 35 is possible, many think Russia will not sell it though Russia was about to sell SU 35s to Libya but the war of 2011 prohibited that sale along with S300s.


I wish to but think about it Iraq is not libya?. Su-35 will ring the bell of terror at some nations don't like to see Iraq in power!!! but who knows Russia's Butin these days is different he may sell us his best bird of prey.


----------



## Doritos11

Malik Alashter said:


> I wish to but think about it Iraq is not libya?. Su-35 will ring the bell of terror at some nations don't like to see Iraq in power!!! but who knows Russia's Butin these days is different he may sell us his best bird of prey.



Whether they like it or not theirs nothing illegal about such deals, no one could stop them, maybe severe pressure from the world powers though very unlikely as they are the ones selling Iraq weaponry.

Iraq requested 4 strategic weapon systems besides the MI 28 and Pantsir.

1 : KA 52 ( confirmed )
2 : Most likely S300
3 : MIG 35, SU 30/35 ?
4 : Must be ( Long range ) radar systems 

Though Iraq and Russia are not allies unlike Libya was with Russia for all I know.

KA 52 would be considered a strategic weapon system for its ability carrying the long range air to ground missile http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kh-25


----------



## Malik Alashter

Doritos11 said:


> How the F16s will look like with CFT attached, not sure about the livery


It will my laptop wallpaper for sure just wait to see it in our flag and camouflage beside another bird from either china or Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Doritos11 said:


> Whether they like it or not theirs nothing illegal about such deals, no one could stop them.
> Iraq requested 4 strategic weapon systems besides the MI 28 and Pantsir.
> 
> 1 : KA 52 ( confirmed )
> 2 : Most likely S300
> 3 : MIG 35, SU 30/35 ?
> 4 : Must be ( Long range ) radar systems
> 
> Though Iraq and Russia are not allies unlike Libya was with Russia for all I know.
> 
> 
> KA 52 would be considered a strategic weapon system for its ability carrying the long range air to ground missile Kh-25 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I wish all the best who knows brother but as you know no info about the preys so far, its all speculation they might made a deal with Russian but?. by the way any news about pantsir yet.


----------



## Doritos11

Malik Alashter said:


> I wish all the best who knows brother but as you know no info about the preys so far, its all speculation they might made a deal with Russian but?. by the way any news about pantsir yet.



Pantsir delivery should be in January/February 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Doritos11 said:


> Pantsir delivery should be in January/February 2014.


So another 5-6 months not that far it would be gr8 if the F-16 comes along side the pantsir good to see them side by side.


----------



## Doritos11

Malik Alashter said:


> So another 5-6 months not that far it would be gr8 if the F-16 comes along side the pantsir good to see them side by side.



Once a few F16s are delivered and operational it will bring a big responsibility and a hard choice with it, it gives Iraq ability to control its airspace meaning Iraq will have to take a side on the Iranian cargo shipped to Syria, now Iraq has the excuse of not having airspace control.

Depends on what Iraqi officials respond with, they can always make up another excuse saying a minimum of 100 fighters are needed for airspace control of the country as stated by the air force commander ( 96 fighter planes minimum, 200 + wanted ).


----------



## Dizer




----------



## Doritos11

Former data on the F16s incorrect.

*First F16 deliveries [Apr-Jun 2014]*


----------



## Doritos11

*The new Raytheon 17m Tethered aerostat* of Baghdad. 3 for now, with 6 eventually. 12km range of sensors working in all weather day and night. GROUND SURVEILLANCE using Electro-Optical and Thermal sensors


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Doritos11 said:


> Former data on the F16s incorrect.
> 
> *First F16 deliveries [Apr-Jun 2014]*



Can we make an exercise by next year then  the RSAF should use the Tornados, how cool is that?


----------



## Doritos11

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Can we make an exercise by next year then  the RSAF should use the Tornados, how cool is that?



2014 is delivery, operational will take more time and an operational squadron even more time as once first delivery starts 2 will be delivered every month until 36 are delivered, enough for 2 squadrons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Doritos11 said:


> 2014 is delivery, operational will take more time and an operational squadron even more time as once first delivery starts 2 will be delivered every month until 36 are delivered, enough for 1 or 2 squadrons I guess.



The F-16 is fine, just stick to it. Iraqi pilots have been studying and training in the US for more than 4 years, I'm sure they will handle those fighter jets on their own soon.


----------



## Doritos11

Yzd Khalifa said:


> The F-16 is fine, just stick to it. Iraqi pilots have been studying and training in the US for more than 4 years, I'm sure they will handle those fighter jets on their own soon.



The aircraft is, block 52 is capable.
Some missing key weapons would have to be replaced with more training and experience, no aim 9X which gives the possibility of firing the missile while the nose is a lot of degrees of the target with the JHCMS helmet which is delivered to Iraq. Means dog fights would be harder which themselves are already hard.

No JDAM kit for the 1000+ unguided bombs, there is a small number ( 250-400 ) though of guided bombs GBU 500 and 2000 pounds. and ofc the BVR not to forget.

ME countries could train dog fights together similar to those over the Aegean.


----------



## Doritos11

> 18 F-16IQ aircraft,
> 24 F100PW-229 or F110-GE-129 Increased Performance Engines,
> 120 LAU-129/A Common Rail Launchers,
> 24 APG-68(V)9 radar sets,
> 19 M61 20mm Vulcan Cannons,
> 100 AIM-9L/M-8/9 Sidewinder Missiles,
> 150 AIM-7M-F1/H SPARROW Missiles,
> 50 AGM-65D/G/H/K Maverick Air to Ground Missiles,
> 200 GBU-12 PAVEWAY II Laser Guided Bomb Units (500 pound),
> 50 GBU-10 PAVEWAY II Laser Guided Bomb Units (2000 pound),
> 50 GBU-24 PAVEWAY III Laser Guided Bomb Units (2000 pound),
> 22 ALQ-211 Advanced Integrated Defensive Electronic Warfare Suites (AIDEWS), or Advanced Countermeasures Electronic System (ACES) (ACES includes the ALQ-187 Electronic Warfare System and AN/ALR-93 Radar Warning Receiver),
> 20 AN/APX-113 Advanced Identification Friend or Foe (AIFF) Systems (without Mode IV),
> 20 Global Positioning Systems (GPS) and Embedded GPS/ Inertial Navigation Systems (INS), (Standard Positioning Service (SPS) commercial code only),
> 20 AN/AAQ-33 SNIPER or AN/AAQ-28 LITENING Targeting Pods,
> 4 F-9120 Advanced Airborne Reconnaissance Systems (AARS) or DB-110 Reconnaissance Pods (RECCE),
> 22 AN/ALE-47 Countermeasures Dispensing Systems (CMDS),
> 20 Conformal Fuel Tanks (pairs),
> 120 Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing Systems (JHMCS),
> 20 AN/ARC-238 Single Channel Ground and Airborne Radio Systems,
> 10,000 PGU-27A/B Ammunition,
> 30,000 PGU-28 Ammunition,
> 230 MK-84 2000 lb General Purpose Bombs,
> and 800 MK-82 500lb General Purpose Bombs.



This is the first deal, cannot find the 2nd deal DSCA.
I wonder what " commercial code only " means.


----------



## Doritos11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

New recruits air defencec command

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Doritos11 said:


> The aircraft is, block 52 is capable.
> Some missing key weapons would have to be replaced with more training and experience, no aim 9X which gives the possibility of firing the missile while the nose is a lot of degrees of the target with the JHCMS helmet which is delivered to Iraq. Means dog fights would be harder which themselves are already hard.
> 
> No JDAM kit for the 1000+ unguided bombs, there is a small number ( 250-400 ) though of guided bombs GBU 500 and 2000 pounds. and ofc the BVR not to forget.
> 
> ME countries could train dog fights together similar to those over the Aegean.



What the hell ._. They are selling it in standard condition


----------



## Doritos11

Yzd Khalifa said:


> What the hell ._. They are selling it in standard condition



What is standard condition supposed to mean.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Doritos11 said:


> What is standard condition supposed to mean.



It means the F-16s Iraq is going to get are basic.


----------



## Doritos11

Yzd Khalifa said:


> It means the F-16s Iraq is going to get are basic.



lol, the word basic does not exist with these weapons, you have to be more precise about it.
The fighters themselves are advanced block 52s, the weapons are however not the most advanced except for some.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Doritos11 said:


> lol, the word basic does not exist with these weapons, you have to be more precise about it.
> The fighters themselves are advanced block 52s, the weapons are however not the most advanced except for some.



No, I meant the fighter itself won't be equipped with lethal weapons


----------



## Doritos11

Yzd Khalifa said:


> No, I meant the fighter itself won't be equipped with lethal weapons



No weapons that pose a threat to US allied members in the region as Iraq is a neutral country.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Doritos11 said:


> No weapons that pose a threat to US allied members in the region as Iraq is a neutral country.



I believe so. But eventually Iraq will enhance its own capability in the coming few years for sure.


----------



## Doritos11

Iraqi navy currently restructuring, will operate naval helicopters in the future along with a larger fleet once other priorities are fullfilled.











Former Iraqi made ballistic missiles range

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

15 September delivery of MI 28 & MI 35M2 according to an Arabic source.

MI 35M2 = Upgraded version.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pokdo

I was surfing on the internet just as usual.

Then I found this at the unknown blog.






Should it be taken seriously?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer

pokdo said:


> I was surfing on the internet just as usual.
> 
> Then I found this at the unknown blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should it be taken seriously?



Yes. This blog is updated by DjElliot, very reliable sources, and precise monthly updates.

DjElliot is also often sourced from other web sources. He's an expert analyst in Iraqi military.


----------



## Doritos11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Just wait until the Iraqis get their fighter jets, their armed forces will look eipcally awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Doritos11

First air defence systems go operational ( short range Avenger equipped with stinger missiles + .50 cal ).
40 Avenger systems on order plus 681 Stinger missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Just wait until the Iraqis get their fighter jets, their armed forces will look eipcally awesome


----------



## Alshawi1234

SWAT


----------



## Dizer

&#x202b;ØªØ¯Ø±Ø¨ ÙÙØ§ ÙÙ ÙÙØª ØªÙØ§ØªÙ ÙÙØ§ØªÙ ÙÙØ§ ÙÙØª ØªØªØ¯Ø±Ø¨&#x202c;â - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Iraqi defence ministry announced that an agreement was reached with the American side to jointly counter terrorism, develop arms and improve training relations.

In a statement, Iraqi defence minister Saadoun al-Dulaimi discussed with Assistant Secretary of US State Department the developments of the Syrian question.

Both sides agreed for joint action to counter terrorism and Qaeda organization, as the statement added.

Bilateral arms and training relations were also tackled in the talks according to the agreement signed between the two countries.


----------



## Doritos11

training

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer

looking very professional ^^


----------



## Doritos11

air defence command growing
( most defence budget goes to air defence and air force this time )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Malik Alashter said:


>



Doesn't change the fact that you were too pushy ..



Doritos11 said:


> air defence command growing
> ( most defence budget goes to air defence and air force this time )



Any talks reveled regrading the purchase of the MiGs or second batch of the F-16s?


----------



## Doritos11

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Doesn't change the fact that you were too pushy ..
> 
> 
> 
> Any talks reveled regrading the purchase of the MiGs or second batch of the F-16s?



Second batch deal of F16 is already signed, 36 F16s currently delivery starts 2014.
Still no information about MIGs, news says KORNET E ATGW and MI 28 or/and MI 35 are to be delivered this month though ill just wait for when they are delivered as this news always seems unreliable.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Doritos11 said:


> Second batch deal of F16 is already signed, 36 F16s currently delivery starts 2014.
> Still no information about MIGs, news says KORNET E ATGW and MI 28 or/and MI 35 are to be delivered this month though ill just wait for when they are delivered as this news always seems unreliable.



How long will the delivery take? 

You guys are getting more and more Helicopters


----------



## Doritos11

Yzd Khalifa said:


> How long will the delivery take?
> 
> You guys are getting more and more Helicopters



2 F16s per month once delivery starts till 36 are delivered.

deals with the US are much more clear then with Russia, they are still negotioating about the Apache no deal yet.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

So it will take ~2 years. Interesting. 


Doritos11 said:


> 2 F16s per month once delivery starts till 36 are delivered.
> 
> deals with the US are much more clear then with Russia, they are still negotioating about the Apache no deal yet.



The Russians are the Mafias of the world, their country is the Mafia state.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

This one is my bestie Aircrafts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Yzd Khalifa said:


> So it will take ~2 years. Interesting.
> 
> 
> The Russians are the Mafias of the world, their country is the Mafia state.



36 is still way too little maybe not even enough to use as quick reaction alert force.
Anyway I heard there were problems with Algeria buying Migs, Russia trying to rip them off selling 2nd used parts, also the MIG has a bad reputation Iraq should only go for Sukhoi jets. Either SU 35 or no Russia jets just western then.



Yzd Khalifa said:


> This one is my bestie Aircrafts



UK offered Iraq Typhoon but they were tranche 1 so they rejected it.
Tornado is too old to be purchased now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Algeria's MiG29s affair was a quite scandalous  

Maybe you should check out the Su-30, Su-35, or India's Tejas. 


Doritos11 said:


> 36 is still way too little maybe not even enough to use as quick reaction alert force.
> Anyway I heard there were problems with Algeria buying Migs, Russia trying to rip them off selling 2nd used parts, also the MIG has a bad reputation Iraq should only go for Sukhoi jets. Either SU 35 or no Russia jets just western then.
> 
> 
> 
> UK offered Iraq Typhoon but they were tranche 1 so they rejected it.
> Tornado is too old to be purchased now.



Tranche 1 is still upper offensive; maybe some country applied a tremendous pressure on the UK to back down. We bought both of Tranche 2, and 3. Tranche one may find its way in as well.


----------



## Doritos11

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Algeria's MiG29s affair was a quite scandalous
> 
> Maybe you should check out the Su-30, Su-35, or India's Tejas.
> 
> 
> Tranche 1 is still upper offensive; maybe some country applied a tremendous pressure on the UK to back down. We bought both of Tranche 2, and 3. Tranche one may find its way in as well.



Is the UAE going to get rid of its block 60&#8217;s ? 
Iraq would be a perfect market for theirs considering we need a large number fast, theirs are not used often anyway, building takes years.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Doritos11 said:


> Is the UAE going to get rid of its block 60&#8217;s ?
> Iraq would be a perfect market for theirs considering we need a large number fast, theirs are not used often anyway, building takes years.



The UAE is ordering more Block 60s, so in reality it is highly unlikely that they are going to sell - Even if they chose to re-sell them, they will never give them to Iraq as they consider its Gov't to be an Iranian proxy. Kuwait may sell you their F/A 18s, forget about the UAE.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

ISOF ( special forces ) expansion plan from currently ~10.000 to ~40.000 special forces soldiers the next 10 years.





http://home.comcast.net/~djyae/site/?/blog/view/137/


> *After five years the plans for expanding the Counter Terrorism Service appear to be implementing. ISOF is to expand from 1 to 3 Divisions with a total strength of 30,000-40,000 personnel: Approximately 50 percent the size of US Special Operations Command supported by a population base of only 10 percent of the US. This will require the absorption of the Ministry of Interior&#8217;s SOF to be effective.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Algeria's MiG29s affair was a quite scandalous
> 
> Maybe you should check out the Su-30, Su-35, or India's Tejas.
> 
> 
> *Tranche 1 is still upper offensive; maybe some country applied a tremendous pressure on the UK to back down. We bought both of Tranche 2, and 3. Tranche one may find its way in as well*.



F16 block 52 are superior to the typhoon tranche 1. The british were trying to sell the tranche 1 typhoons because they weren't going to upgrade them anyway.

Everything rumoured and confirmed to be in Iraqs shopping bag for airforce is better than what the brits offered.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Doritos11 said:


> ISOF ( special forces ) expansion plan from currently ~10.000 to ~40.000 special forces soldiers the next 10 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrose Toast - Blog




It could take less than 4 years if they choose to "convert" interior ministry SF to ISOF since they are already well trained. It's going to be hell trying to get new recruits since less than 6% of the already ACTIVE fighters get through the FIRST qualification rounds for the ISOF. That's going to require thousands of training ours and a massive effort to achieve. 

They could use the SWAT units, fighters from the 17th division and the 54th brigade (AKA Baghdad brigade) since they already have great training and have spent many hours on real combat missions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Dizer said:


> F16 block 52 are superior to the typhoon tranche 1. The british were trying to sell the tranche 1 typhoons because they weren't going to upgrade them anyway.
> 
> Everything rumoured and confirmed to be in Iraqs shopping bag for airforce is better than what the brits offered.



It depends on what role will the F-16 Block 52 play in your Air Force. Whereas in the Typhoon Trench 1 are being used for 3 major roles; these are Initial Operational Capability, as well as Basic Air Defence Capability,Air-to-air strike capabilities, and Air-to-air and air-to-ground capabilities. 

Both are amazing but we won't buy the F-16s whatsoever.


----------



## Doritos11

Alshawi1234 said:


> It could take less than 4 years if they choose to "convert" interior ministry SF to ISOF since they are already well trained. It's going to be hell trying to get new recruits since less than 6% of the already ACTIVE fighters get through the FIRST qualification rounds for the ISOF. That's going to require thousands of training ours and a massive effort to achieve.
> 
> They could use the SWAT units, fighters from the 17th division and the 54th brigade (AKA Baghdad brigade) since they already have great training and have spent many hours on real combat missions.



Why is such a big SOF force needed anyway, no country of Iraq&#8217;s size has such a big SOF force or it will most likely serve as a republican guard group again ( 2nd army independent from the rest making coups impossible ) it might be power consolidation by the PM cause these report directly to him.


----------



## Dizer

I hope the increase in quantity doesn't ruin the quality.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Dizer said:


> I hope the increase in quantity doesn't ruin the quality.



All what you need is to chase the bad guys. Set secterianism aside forever. Many Iraqis are dying because of their sh!t.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Doesn't change the fact that you were too pushy ..
> 
> 
> 
> Any talks reveled regrading the purchase of the MiGs or second batch of the F-16s?


Don't blame? I have never seen any good attitude from saudis except you thats why I hail you so please keep up the good in you may Allah bless you.


----------



## Malik Alashter

I wish they consider the china's J-10 b it's coming next year wit aesa radar and pl-12 (sd-10) these are no doubt better than the F-16 block 52. I dont understand why they ignore China, the Chinese as I believe more reliable than Russian even they're more advanced than the Russian and tomorrow will prove me right.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Malik Alashter said:


> I wish they consider the china's J-10 b it's coming next year wit aesa radar and pl-12 (sd-10) these are no doubt better than the F-16 block 52. I dont understand why they ignore China, the Chinese as I believe more reliable than Russian even they're more advanced than the Russian and tomorrow will prove me right.



It's most likely impossible to convince the Chinese to sell their fighter to a US friendly-country like Iraq.


----------



## Dizer

Yzd Khalifa said:


> All what you need is to chase the bad guys. Set secterianism aside forever. Many Iraqis are dying because of their sh!t.



secterianism is a foreign imported conduct its not Iraqis, we just got tangled up in it, while the saudis and iranians fight each other in Iraq, it's not easy to set this bearing aside while there are so many top level people in the country with foreign allegiances. We need to start with fighting terrorism from those within the system before fighting those on the outside. 

It will come in time, we've endured more than what most countries can.

Effectively, secterianism is a foreign product cultivated by idiots within the populace..but it's not something that will last, because the country it's people are greater than that.


----------



## Doritos11

I&#8217;d like a large number of these from China, they can deliver it fast, self propelled = partially guided btw.

PLZ-45 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

I honestly can't speak on Iran as the Arab public opinion is divided. All I know is that we are fighting these savages who try to sneak into your boarders. 



Dizer said:


> secterianism is a foreign imported conduct its not Iraqis, we just got tangled up in it, while the saudis and iranians fight each other in Iraq, it's not easy to set this bearing aside while there are so many top level people in the country with foreign allegiances. We need to start with fighting terrorism from those within the system before fighting those on the outside.
> 
> It will come in time, we've endured more than what most countries can.
> 
> Effectively, secterianism is a foreign product cultivated by idiots within the populace..but it's not something that will last, because the country it's people are greater than that.





Doritos11 said:


> I&#8217;d like a large number of these from China, they can deliver it fast, self propelled = partially guided btw.
> 
> PLZ-45 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



The PLZ-45 is one of its kind. Go for it! Don't hesitate a second.


----------



## Dizer

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I honestly can't speak on Iran as the Arab public opinion is divided. All I know is that we are fighting these savages who try to sneak into your boarders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The PLZ-45 is one of its kind. Go for it! Don't hesitate a second.



at the expense of iraqi lives. we are fighting the savages on both sides.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Dizer said:


> at the expense of iraqi lives. we are fighting the savages on both sides.



Good luck. Hoping no Iraqi blood is going to be shed at the hands of these savages.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Can you beat that awesomeness we should consider china and put aside our habit of go either Russia Frannce or U.S for arms.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

^
The J-10 is a great fighter but as I stated earlier the Chinese will only give it to PAF. 

@Aeronaut  @ChineseTiger1986
your takes please ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

Yzd Khalifa said:


> ^
> The J-10 is a great fighter but as I stated earlier the Chinese will only give it to PAF.
> 
> @Aeronaut
> @ChineseTiger1986
> your takes please ?


lets the iraqis require them first after that we can talk.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Malik Alashter said:


> lets the iraqis require them first after that we can talk.



Can't wait to hear back from China then.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Can't wait to hear back from China then.


by the way Pakistan is more american satellite than Iraq today and they still getting chinese products like the j-10b in the coming years also subs so its all about money bro.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

China's relations with Pakistan is on another level bro! In other word, they happen to be best friends for real. 


Malik Alashter said:


> by the way Pakistan is more american satellite than Iraq today and they still getting chinese products like the j-10b in the coming years also subs so its all about money bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

Yzd Khalifa said:


> The UAE is ordering more Block 60s, so in reality it is highly unlikely that they are going to sell - Even if they chose to re-sell them, they will never give them to Iraq as they consider its Gov't to be an Iranian proxy. Kuwait may sell you their F/A 18s, forget about the UAE.



You consider it a proxy, not the UAE.


----------



## Doritos11

Malik Alashter said:


> by the way Pakistan is more american satellite than Iraq today and they still getting chinese products like the j-10b in the coming years also subs so its all about money bro.



China is an important customer in the Iraqi oil sector, it could be done.


Not everything can be realized as too many aircraft types are mentioned below giving logistical problems and aircraft types should be ignored, it&#8217;s about the idea.



> As a hypothetical example. Iraq would want a mix of Chinese and a "western" type of aircraft.
> 
> The force completion to be around 2020-2025 period.
> 
> The structure can be as follows:
> -JF17Chinese - 3 squadrons (54 aircraft) - equipped with chinese radar/SD10A missiles
> -JF17western - 3 squadrons (54 aircraft) - equipped with VIXEN-1000 radar/METEOR missiles
> -J10B - 2 squadrons (36 aircraft) - as the two seat multi-role attack aircraft (longer range/twin seater/heavier payload than JF17).
> -F16IQ - 2 squadrons (36 aircraft) - the "western backup" to stop chinese blackmailing.
> -J20 - 1 squadron (18 aircraft) Around 2020-2025 as the stealthy element to match neighbours 5th Generation type, and to "convince" the US to allow Iraq to buy F35s perhaps?
> 
> The cost to acquire the Chinese aircraft we can offset from the industrial/infrastructural developments that the country needs. For Example, if the cost of the aircraft over the next 10 years is $10Bn, Iraq can request that the aircraft are not only assembled/produced in Iraq but that China make a $10Bn investment in building housing / metro / power stations / ports / railways in Iraq that would no longer be funded from Iraq's "civilian" budgets, and paid back to china on an "ongoing" business basis (e.g. the fares on a metro journey over 25 year period).
> 
> This also means that the military's existing budget can be used to buy alternative equipment from countries that don't offer the same "offsets" as China, and thus also ensuring Iraq's long term independence from one supplier (this in addition to using avionics/weapons from multiple sources, as well as having overhaul facilities for the engines/airframes as part of the contract).
> 
> Such a method is, practically speaking, the only way Iraq can hope to fund a military modernisation program, with the added bonus of having a large offset that can deliver real services to the population in a much more efficient way than the existing ministries can deliver.
> 
> author
> Hayder from Iraqimilitary.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Doritos11 said:


> You consider it a proxy, not the UAE.



Personally? No, I'm indifferent to Iraq. Suffice to say that none other than the UAE itself offer asylums to former Bathist, Muhammad Saeed al-Sahhaf is the most predominant figure.


----------



## Doritos11

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Personally? No, I'm indifferent to Iraq. Suffice to say that none other than the UAE itself offer asylums to former Bathist, Muhammad Saeed al-Sahhaf is the most predominant figure.



Muhammad Saeed al-Sahhaf is a joke but he&#8217;s not relevant to this, personally I mean yes, but to have the government be called puppet from a gulf nation government is the biggest joke of the year which it&#8217;s reasons I can give but I already have and it&#8217;s the wrong thread. 
UAE cancelled debt and both countries have good economic relations even though mostly with Iraqi companies in the UAE.
The majority of non Iraqi Arabs believe Iraq is a full puppet of Iran because of the major news propaganda especially the thousand times repeated sentence "handed to Iran on a golden plate", however we have done enough research to know it for ourselves, but they are free to believe it if they want so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Doritos11 said:


> Muhammad Saeed al-Sahhaf is a joke but he&#8217;s not relevant to this, personally I mean yes, but to have the government be called puppet from a gulf nation government is the biggest joke of the year which it&#8217;s reasons I can give but I already have and it&#8217;s the wrong thread.
> UAE cancelled debt and both countries have good economic relations even though mostly with Iraqi companies in the UAE.
> The majority of non Iraqi Arabs believe Iraq is a full puppet of Iran because of the major news propaganda especially the thousand times repeated sentence "handed to Iran on a golden plate", however we have done enough research to know it for ourselves, but they are free to believe it if they want so.



No, Iraq is trying to compromise with its neighbors but still Iran has the goods to use its influence. 

There is a huge difference between puppet states to proxies. 

Could I take a look the research you conducted on Iraq's posture?


----------



## Doritos11

Yzd Khalifa said:


> No, Iraq is trying to compromise with its neighbors but still Iran has the goods to use its influence.
> 
> There is a huge difference between puppet states to proxies.
> 
> Could I take a look the research you conducted on Iraq's posture?



Iran has some tools in Iraq which gives them influence, the biggest tools are some militias with Shia as main ideology these could be called proxies indeed, however calling the army a proxy for example is completely wrong it does not make any sense.

I have no idea how to present you this research, it&#8217;s a lot of time of arguing with others, looking at Iraqi politics, military, security, foreign relations, military alliances keeping neutrality between ( US / neighbors ) which makes me come to this conclusion, so I can&#8217;t convince anyone or show it either.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Doritos11 said:


> Iran has some tools in Iraq which gives them influence, the biggest tools are some militias with Shia as main ideology these could be called proxies indeed, however calling the army a proxy for example is completely wrong it does not make any sense.
> 
> I have no idea how to present you this research, it&#8217;s a lot of time of arguing with others, looking at Iraqi politics, military, security, foreign relations, military alliances keeping neutrality between ( US / neighbors ) which makes me come to this conclusion, so I can&#8217;t convince anyone or show it either.



I thought you might have gotten some links or articles, but I understand that your judgment was quite fair.


----------



## Doritos11

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I thought you might have gotten some links or articles, but I understand that your judgment was quite fair.



Don&#8217;t think an article proves anything, it&#8217;s just my conclusion from many things. that information would add 20+ pages to this thread..

anyway lets stay on topic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Doritos11 said:


> Don&#8217;t think an article proves anything, it&#8217;s just my conclusion from many things. that information would add 20+ pages to this thread..
> 
> anyway lets stay on topic



Alrighty.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@Doritos11

It was a wise decision of Iraq to purchase the Apache. Now India, South Korea, Taiwan, Indonesia, and *Qatar* chose the Apache over other types of Helis.


----------



## Doritos11

Yzd Khalifa said:


> @Doritos11
> 
> It was a wise decision of Iraq to purchase the Apache. Now India, South Korea, Taiwan, Indonesia, and *Qatar* chose the Apache over other types of Helis.



Just a request still no confirm but I agree on that.

The other helis from Russia are good as well, Iraq has bad experience with east European states, all tried to rip Iraq off with used parts or the BTR4 currently are showing a lot of errors so they rejected more shipments therefor all deals with eastern Europe are rejected now, could be the same with Russia since what they did with Algeria.

USA can be trusted in this case.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Doritos11 said:


> Just a request still no confirm but I agree on that.
> 
> The other helis from Russia are good as well, Iraq has bad experience with east European states, all tried to rip Iraq off with used parts or the BTR4 currently are showing a lot of errors so they rejected more shipments therefor all deals with eastern Europe are rejected now, could be the same with Russia since what they did with Algeria.
> 
> USA can be trusted in this case.



Russian defense companies scammed Malaysia, Syria, and Egypt before. Not just Algeria.


----------



## Doritos11

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Russian defense companies scammed Malaysia, Syria, and Egypt before. Not just Algeria.



That&#8217;s a big problem for Iraq then, it being neutral has a policy of 2 sources for all it&#8217;s military equipment.

USA and Russia in this case.
Eastern Europe sells the worst **** there is, Russia has good equipment but tries to scam countries, USA stays the best choice

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Doritos11 said:


> That&#8217;s a big problem for Iraq then, it being neutral has a policy of 2 sources for all it&#8217;s military equipment.
> 
> USA and Russia in this case.
> Eastern Europe sells the worst **** there is, Russia has good equipment but tries to scam countries, USA stays the best choice



China is the second on the list. Just this year China became one of the largest export worldwide - out of 5 nations -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Yzd Khalifa said:


> China is the second on the list. Just this year China became one of the largest export worldwide - out of 5 nations -



Iraq should have USA & China as main suppliers, currently only military relations with China are a visit with the CATIC official for all I know.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Afghan-India

How many C-130 cargo planes does Iraq Air force have?


----------



## Doritos11

Afghan-India said:


> How many C-130 cargo planes does Iraq Air force have?



3 C130 hercules
6 C130 J30 super hercules

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Doritos11 said:


> China is an important customer in the Iraqi oil sector, it could be done.
> 
> 
> Not everything can be realized as too many aircraft types are mentioned below giving logistical problems and aircraft types should be ignored, its about the idea.


Great, there are other share me the same idea of going to china for fighters except I don't support the idea of getting the jf-17 since it's less capable. Now Mr. Hayder even ask for technology transfer by suggesting building very expensive facilities, exactly what I'm hoping to make Iraq a little bit more advanced in technology which our right to be like any other nation but we need to start asap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Doritos11 said:


> That&#8217;s a big problem for Iraq then, it being neutral has a policy of 2 sources for all it&#8217;s military equipment.
> 
> USA and Russia in this case.
> Eastern Europe sells the worst **** there is, Russia has good equipment but tries to scam countries, USA stays the best choice





Yzd Khalifa said:


> China is the second on the list. Just this year China became one of the largest export worldwide - out of 5 nations -


That's why I alwyas saying go to china they're almost better than the Russian in all terms hence we should make strategic alliance agreement with them just as we did with the U.S.A.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Malik Alashter said:


> That's why I alwyas saying go to china they're almost better than the Russian in all terms hence we should make strategic alliance agreement with them just as we did with the U.S.A.



That is a one-sided alliance, your idea will make isolate Iraq with all countries hostile to China. You may manage to have good relations with both. 

I'm not quite sure that we could compare Russia defense industries with China's. All I know is both countries are good, but I will never make an agreement with the Russians at all. Their history is full of flaws and tech bugs.

Personally, I favor China over Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Currently Iraq is the " 2 side alliance " but not on military part so not really to be called alliance either.

Billions of defence deals with the US, oil deals with China, the country should at least have some basic military capabilities before any alliance.

Btw, J10 is better then Rafale ? it looks the same from the outside, not known with the rest of the aircraft.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Yzd Khalifa said:


> That is a one-sided alliance, your idea will make isolate Iraq with all countries hostile to China. You may manage to have good relations with both.
> 
> I'm not quite sure that we could compare Russia defense industries with China's. All I know is both countries are good, but I will never make an agreement with the Russians at all. Their history is full of flaws and tech bugs.
> 
> Personally, I favor China over Russia


That's exactly my point ok may be the words strategic alliance looks big but I mean some special relation ship with them.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Doritos11 said:


> Currently Iraq is the " 2 side alliance " but not on military part so not really to be called alliance either.
> 
> Billions of defence deals with the US, oil deals with China, the country should at least have some basic military capabilities before any alliance.
> 
> Btw, J10 is better then Rafale ? it looks the same from the outside, not known with the rest of the aircraft.


I believe Chinese can help us reestablish military and technology transfer step by step we can start @ least with the UAVs we in urgent need to this kind of hardware to fight terrorists in there territories.


----------



## Alshawi1234

officer and soldier shake hands.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Malik Alashter said:


> That's exactly my point ok may be the words strategic alliance looks big but I mean some special relation ship with them.



Oh yeah. Now you're talking.


----------



## Dizer

Iraq Air Force, Dassault Mirage F-1BQ, nº 16, marked 4656. wasembargoed in France after Kuwait invasion, and now is displayed at C.A.E.A. Bordeaux


----------



## Doritos11

http://www.mod.mil.iq/khaima/pdf/290.pdf

Ibn Al walid company/Iraqi military former building T72s in Iraq has sent people to Germany, England, Italy, Spain and Russia for training / technical information exchange for building tanks ( parts ).

Most likely M1 abrams ^^ as it&#8217;s gun is from Germany and armour from the UK.


----------



## Doritos11

IQAF F16 pilots training in the US, some graduated already training in the US till F16&#8217;s arrive

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

Dizer said:


> Iraq Air Force, Dassault Mirage F-1BQ, nº 16, marked 4656. wasembargoed in France after Kuwait invasion, and now is displayed at C.A.E.A. Bordeaux



France could have helped them a lot with Mirage- F1s like form a fund from EU states to buy F1s from other countries and upgrades all of the Iraqi and other bought F1s for Iraqi Air Force and I am 100% sure that this would be a cheaper and reliable way to operate air force.


----------



## untitled

Nishan_101 said:


> France could have helped them a lot with Mirage- F1s like form a fund from EU states to buy F1s from other countries and upgrades all of the Iraqi and other bought F1s for Iraqi Air Force and I am 100% sure that this would be a cheaper and reliable way to operate air force.



France was not part of the coalition of the willing therefore they did not get a share in the booty of the Iraq war. Hence they are getting US F-16s


----------



## Doritos11

France tried to rip Iraq off selling Mirage F1s with a very expensive pricetag..


----------



## Doritos11

http://www.uma.es/foroparalapazenelmediterraneo/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/Hot-News-Naval-Mkt-Aug-2013.pdf

*On 11 July 2013, AMI received information that Iraqi Prime Minister Nouri al-Maliki, accompanied by high-ranking 
Iraqi Navy (IN) officials, discussed with the Russians the possibility of procuring three missile boats (fast attack craft 
- FAC) from Moscow. *
This same report stated that the Russians have no intention of 
selling missile boats to Iraq as &#8220;they have other priorities 
regarding arms sales to Iraq.&#8221; AMI&#8217;s source believes that these 
priorities include medium-range air defense missile systems, 
helicopters, and fighter jets.
Because of Russia's lack of desire to sell FAC to Iraq, source did 
indicate that al-Maliki intends to contact other ambassadors in 
Baghdad with the intent of making a similar request for FAC. 
AMI believes that top contenders for the FAC program will be the United States under a Foreign Military Sales 
(FMS) program (possibly the Ambassador III design currently under construction for Egypt), the United Kingdom, 
France and Italy. Fincantieri of Italy built four Assad class FAC for Iraq in the 1980s but were never delivered to the 
regime of Saddam Hussein and were subsequently sold to Malaysia and renamed the Laksamana class. 
If a supplier is able to be found in the near term, AMI anticipates a construction contract could be in place as early as 
2015 with three units commissioning by 2019.


----------



## Dizer

Iraqi Mi35m makes test flight
















Delivery of 6 Mi35 will be made during this month Oct. 36 Mi28ne also planned for delivery during this month.

Desvendado o Mistério, os Mi 35

Cant wait for this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11




----------



## That Guy

Any operations going on against the recent spate of violence in Iraq?


----------



## Doritos11

That Guy said:


> Any operations going on against the recent spate of violence in Iraq?



Yes but clearly not effective.


----------



## That Guy

Doritos11 said:


> Yes but clearly not effective.



Why do you think that is?


----------



## Doritos11

That Guy said:


> Why do you think that is?



Al Qaeda is moving around freely next door in Syria, they have to be dealt with inside Syria.


----------



## That Guy

Doritos11 said:


> Al Qaeda is moving around freely next door in Syria, they have to be dealt with inside Syria.



To be fair, they've had a lot of free movement inside Iraq too in recent years.


----------



## Doritos11

That Guy said:


> To be fair, they've had a lot of free movement inside Iraq too in recent years.



In Iraq they did not have free movement, they were operating secretly hidden, hit and run shootings, suicide bombings, in Syria they are in public as there is no force to fight them in eastern Syria, now they smuggle weapons into Iraq, terrorr attacks increased.

Iraq can only solve it by offensive operations, cross into Syria if it doesn&#8217;t get solved by others.


----------



## That Guy

Doritos11 said:


> In Iraq they did not have free movement, they were operating secretly hidden, hit and run shootings, suicide bombings, in Syria they are in public as there is no force to fight them in eastern Syria, now they smuggle weapons into Iraq, terrorr attacks increased.
> 
> Iraq can only solve it by offensive operations, cross into Syria if it doesn&#8217;t get solved by others.



But isn't it true that the IQSF only really have control over major cities? From what I've heard AQ has free movement in villages and certain other hard to reach areas.


----------



## Doritos11

That Guy said:


> But isn't it true that the IQSF only really have control over major cities? From what I've heard AQ has free movement in villages and certain other hard to reach areas.



Security forces have control over all cities and villages. The issue is that they attack with a large group in these unihabited areas which are guarded by a small number of soldiers. In cities they use (suicide)bombs. A few months ago they seized a little village but they all got killed a few hours later so they keep a low profile otherwise they will lose quickly.

Iraq-Syria border is poorly protected for some reason which is why they flood in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

Doritos11 said:


> Security forces have control over all cities and villages. The issue is that they attack with a large group in these unihabited areas which are guarded by a small number of soldiers. In cities they use (suicide)bombs. A few months ago they seized a little village but they all got killed a few hours later so they keep a low profile otherwise they will lose quickly.
> 
> Iraq-Syria border is poorly protected for some reason which is why they flood in.



AQ militants are probably using the same routes that the Kurdish militants use to go back and forth from Syria-Iraq-Turkey.


----------



## Doritos11

On the right air force commander with his son graduating as an F16 pilot.


----------



## Prechko

Newly produced Iraqi Mi-35

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## USSG1

old iraq military was better


----------



## Doritos11

USSG1 said:


> old iraq military was better



are u the pakistani mujahideen anti iran guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Dizer said:


> Iraqi Mi35m makes test flight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delivery of 6 Mi35 will be made during this month Oct. 36 Mi28ne also planned for delivery during this month.
> 
> Desvendado o Mistério, os Mi 35
> 
> Cant wait for this


Niether do I we are already in October. Lol. Lol. Lol.


----------



## Dizer

Malik Alashter said:


> Niether do I we are already in October. Lol. Lol. Lol.



we'll see what happens..we'll only know we have them once their flying in our skies.


----------



## Doritos11

3% of the 2014 budget will be allocated for a special fund for arms purchases.
There is an "armaments" from the main MOD budget of maybe $~1Bn + special budget of another $~5Bn. 

*$~6Bn for 2014.*

Former Iraqi army logo is in use again and is now the official logo of the Iraqi army.
The famous historic green triangle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

Iraq & Egypt restoring military relations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheNoob

Looks really US-Americanized.... 


Though looks good!


----------



## Alshawi1234

Basic *training*





Burnt terrorist vehicle in the desert of Anbar


----------



## Alshawi1234

units from the notorious "scorpian brigade" kill 15 terrorists and injure over 35 during clashes in the "lakes" area In Babylon province. *The Clashes occurred near an island located in the Tigris which terrorists have been using for years, taking an advantage of its complicated landscape. *This is probably one of the largest medium scale clashes the IA has witnessed in a while. The firefights continued for about 4 hours. *Many high ranking alqaeda terrorist were also killed and wounded.*

The clashes occurred after detecting some 100+ people entering the area. *The Scorpian brigade surrounded the area and the IA layer intervened. *
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ag3nt47

How are SWAT teams spread in Iraq? Does each Province have one?


----------



## Aslan

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Algeria's MiG29s affair was a quite scandalous
> 
> Maybe you should check out the Su-30, Su-35, or India's Tejas.
> 
> 
> Tranche 1 is still upper offensive; maybe some country applied a tremendous pressure on the UK to back down. We bought both of Tranche 2, and 3. Tranche one may find its way in as well.




And who told u that the tejas are ready, let them start flying first brother. Dont go by just the hype.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Aslan said:


> And who told u that the tejas are ready, let them start flying first brother. Dont go by just the hype.



Yes, I was trying to lay out some options.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pokdo

Why not try kfir block 60?

I've heard that the israelis are sellling them at a reasonable price.


----------



## Doritos11

pokdo said:


> Why not try kfir block 60?
> 
> I've heard that the israelis are sellling them at a reasonable price.





IAI Kfir - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia this ?

That&#8217;s old stuff, no relations with Israel + if Iraq wanted such stuff they would go for mirage 2000.

They are looking for 4+ generation fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pokdo

yeah it's a bit old but the block 60 is the latest version.
It still can do the jobs on hitting ground targets. And its price is just 1/3 of f16's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

pokdo said:


> yeah it's a bit old but the block 60 is the latest version.
> It still can do the jobs on hitting ground targets. And its price is just 1/3 of f16's



They are negotiating for T50/FA50 golden eagle which are able for light ground attack, for real ground attack they have more chance getting Russian stuff beside the F16&#8217;s + Wing Loong UAV&#8217;s from China I hope for Counter terrorism.


----------



## Informant

TheNoob said:


> Looks really US-Americanized....
> 
> 
> Though looks good!




Looks good because is AMERICANIZED. Now thats a good thing, their military tactics are at the forefront. Nothing wrong with it.


----------



## TheNoob

Informant said:


> Looks good because is AMERICANIZED. Now thats a good thing, their military tactics are at the forefront. Nothing wrong with it.



i didnt say its a bad thing


----------



## Alshawi1234

ag3nt47 said:


> How are SWAT teams spread in Iraq? Does each Province have one?



I'm not sure what you mean by SWAT. The guys in black with mostly M4's are ISOF, they are independant of both the police and army, basically a third army. They number about 10,000 units have basis in Most provinces. They do not operate in the Kurdish regions or the safer provinces in southern Iraq (with the exception of Basrah). There are plans to expand the size to 30,000 in the next years

However, Interior ministry SWAT units are present in all province and are significantly larger in number than the ISOF.


----------



## Alshawi1234

pokdo said:


> Why not try kfir block 60?
> 
> I've heard that the israelis are sellling them at a reasonable price.



Simply impossible to make arms deals with Israel. Iraq may go for either the KAI T-50 or YAK 130 for its advanced trainers after a deal with the Czech republic failed. But as of right there is nothing official.


----------



## ag3nt47

Alshawi1234 said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by SWAT. The guys in black with mostly M4's are ISOF, they are independant of both the police and army, basically a third army. They number about 10,000 units have basis in Most provinces. They do not operate in the Kurdish regions or the safer provinces in southern Iraq (with the exception of Basrah). There are plans to expand the size to 30,000 in the next years
> 
> However, Interior ministry SWAT units are present in all province and are significantly larger in number than the ISOF.



Are the SWAT connected to the Federal Police or Iraqi Police Service ? Isn't the Federal police just policeman with some military training?


----------



## Alshawi1234

ag3nt47 said:


> Are the SWAT connected to the Federal Police or Iraqi Police Service ? Isn't the Federal police just policeman with some military training?



The actual SWAT units are part of the Federal police AKA national guard, national police. 
local police also have some their own special units as well. The federal police get more training than normal policemen as you noted. But the main reason for the creation of this branch is because the LOCAL police in many areas get easily pressured because their identity and family is known The government needed members to serve outside their cities to prevent this problem. 

The Federal police also get some heavier weapons than the local police.


----------



## Doritos11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Mi 17





ISOF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer




----------



## Dizer

Iraqi soldiers on syrian border


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer




----------



## Dizer

--


----------



## Dizer

&#8235;&#1603;&#1610; &#1604;&#1575; &#1606;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1603;
&#1575;&#1604;&#1606;&#1602;&#1610;&#1576; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1607;&#1610;&#1583; &#1610;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1585;&#1610;&#1588;&#1610;&#8236;

&#1571;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1610;&#1585;&#1581;&#1605;&#1607;


----------



## Dizer




----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Navy pics please?


----------



## Dizer

@Yzd Khalifa 

















With kuwait patrol boats















60M offsore support vessels OSV 401











Saettia Mk4 Patrol Boat





Agnadeen spent 1984 and 1985 in Italian waters, training the Iraqi crew. In 1986 she docked at Alexandria, Egypt as it was not safe to sail for Iraq with Iranian troops threatening Basra
the agnadeen oiler which has been in Egypt since 1990 will finally enter service with the Iraqi navy this year. it has been refitted and modernized.






Note, navy is still in rebuilding process, Iraq is looking to buy missile boats from Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

Another pic of it





Displacement: 3556t standard, 8706t full Dimensions: 423&#8216;1&#8221;x59&#8217;x21&#8217;3&#8221;
Machinery: 2 GMT A420.8H diesels, 1 shaft
Max Speed: 18.5kts Range: 5080NM @ 18kts
Complement: 115
WEAPONS-Guns
x1 OTO Melara 76mm 8NM surface/3NM anti-air
SENSORS-Radar
RTN 10X (I/J) 22NM fire control (range, bearing, altitude)
SMA 3RM (I) 40NM surface search (range, bearing)

Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/227487-iraqi-armed-forces-10.html#ixzz2iOTvyOZN




and some more


----------



## Doritos11

Could add some helicopter carrying corvettes in the future, if not at the new Faw port then near Basra, the rivers holds enough space.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Dizer said:


> Iraqi made fast patrol boats



Dude these are not Iraqi made.. these are US made Defender class patrol boats..


Pakistan Maritime Agency (not to be confused with Coast guards) also operate these:


----------



## Doritos11

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Dude these are not Iraqi made.. these are US made Defender class patrol boats..



Yes, the Iraqi made were other ships and a support vessel, can&#8217;t find pictures.
News&Facts about Iraq


----------



## Dizer

Eid day


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Dizer said:


> Another pic of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Displacement: 3556t standard, 8706t full Dimensions: 4231x59x213
> Machinery: 2 GMT A420.8H diesels, 1 shaft
> Max Speed: 18.5kts Range: 5080NM @ 18kts
> Complement: 115
> WEAPONS-Guns
> x1 OTO Melara 76mm 8NM surface/3NM anti-air
> SENSORS-Radar
> RTN 10X (I/J) 22NM fire control (range, bearing, altitude)
> SMA 3RM (I) 40NM surface search (range, bearing)
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/227487-iraqi-armed-forces-10.html#ixzz2iOTvyOZN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some more




Lalay which country supplied you these AKs? they look like Type-56-2s!

And what is your standard service rifle?


----------



## Doritos11

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Lalay which country supplied you these AKs? they look like Type-56-2s!
> 
> And what is your standard service rifle?



Every countries AK found its place in Iraq.

Standard service rifle : AK 47 & M16, M4 for special forces, they might go for licensed production of some rifle to replace the remaining AK 47s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Doritos11 said:


> Every countries AK found its place in Iraq.
> 
> Standard service rifle : AK 47 & M16, M4 for special forces, they might go for licensed production of some rifle to replace the remaining AK 47s.



Most of these look like Norinco ... also the type-56-2 is also license produced by Pakistan...


----------



## Doritos11

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Most of these look like Norinco ... also the type-56-2 is also license produced by Pakistan...



AK&#8217;s weren&#8217;t purchased after 2003, I don&#8217;t remember when the last purchase was, Iraq has Egyptian Maadi copies, Chinese, East European, Russian and probably Pakistani as well, Iraqi copies.. they need to rule it out, terrorists will have it harder without them since it&#8217;s price is so low and ammo is everywhere unlike for the M16.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Doritos11 said:


> AKs werent purchased after 2003, I dont remember when the last purchase was, Iraq has Egyptian Maadi copies, Chinese, East European, Russian and probably Pakistani as well, Iraqi copies.. they need to rule it out, terrorists will have it harder without them since its price is so low and ammo is everywhere unlike for the M16.



Im curious.. unlike Pakistan which has/had cottage industries producing weapons and bordering afghanistan (where most of the illegal weapons come from) .. how do Iraqi extremist turds get their hands on weapons n ammo?


----------



## Doritos11

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Im curious.. unlike Pakistan which has/had cottage industries producing weapons and bordering afghanistan (where most of the illegal weapons come from) .. how do Iraqi extremist turds get their hands on weapons n ammo?



The AK 47 is flooded in the middle east, there are so many in Syria and Iraq, they mainly come from Syria now since they captured many ammo depots.

in Iraq they are ruling the AK 47 out now, the thing is that they ambush checkpoints with many people and take the weaponry afterwards, if the standard service rifle becomes M16 for example it will be harder for them, it&#8217;s ammo is not everywhere, the price is expensive unlike the AK.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer

&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1585;&#1581;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1603;&#1606; (&#1605;&#1580;&#1578;&#1607;&#1583; &#1578;&#1575;&#1610;&#1607


----------



## Dizer




----------



## Dizer




----------



## Dizer

i really dislike the new layout.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Dizer said:


> i really dislike the new layout.


neither do I bro I wish they bring back the previous one I feel this will force us to quit visiting this forum.


----------



## Doritos11

It’s temporarely


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Alshawi1234 said:


> my bad, I have confused the names, they use a pakistani APC I forgot its name but I have seen images of it, I'll try to find it though.
> 
> It might be called talha or something like that


Yes Talha APC is in use by Iraqi Army since 2006 but just 44 of them.


----------



## Dizer

*Iraq, Kuwait And US Conduct Security Exercise - oct. 2012.*

Iraq P307.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer




----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Pre 2003 IQAF strategic bomber

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Iraq Air Defence Command test firing Avenger


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

*US Approves Sale of Apaches to Iraq*

The U.S. will go ahead with a major weapons sale to Iraq that will include Apache attack helicopters to assist the forces of embattled Prime Minister Nouri al-Maliki combating an increasingly violent Al Qaeda insurgency, U.S. officials said Wednesday.

"We support those requests," a senior State Department official said of the arms package following a two-hour meeting with Maliki's entourage at Vice President Joe Biden's Naval Observatory residence.

Maliki is scheduled to meet with Defense Secretary Chuck Hagel at the Pentagon on Thursday and with President Obama at the White House on Friday.

The State Department official, who spoke on grounds of anonymity, brushed past the irony of Maliki seeking U.S. help after forcing the withdrawal of U.S. troops in December 2011 and the prime minister's close ties to Iran.

"That's a discussion for another day," the official said. "We're trying to help them now as best we can" in overcoming the sectarian divisions of the Sunni, Shia, and Kurd communities, and especially in combating Al Qaeda, the official said.


----------



## Dizer

SA-342


----------



## Dizer

On the syrian border




 

=====


----------



## Dizer




----------



## Dizer




----------



## Dizer

MI35M's En route to Iraq


----------



## Ceylal

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=424252521009495

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

MI 35M to be delivered now/next few days

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

ISOF




 Iraqi Mi35M

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Dizer said:


> ISOF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iraqi Mi35M


No Iraqi flag yet???.


----------



## Doritos11

No, Iraq has to paint that on it.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Doritos11 said:


> No, Iraq has to paint that on it.


So have we gotten any mi-28 yet.


----------



## Doritos11

Malik Alashter said:


> So have we gotten any mi-28 yet.



no confirmation yet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Doritos11 said:


> no confirmation yet


for some reasons this mi-35-24. I'm in love with its the most ugly face i like.


----------



## Doritos11

Malik Alashter said:


> for some reasons this mi-35-24. I'm in love with its the most ugly face i like.



its got a good gun though, 2 barrel high rate of fire with 1000+ ammo, but small rounds.
Anyway let’s wait for MI 28, Apache and maybe KA 52.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Doritos11 said:


> its got a good gun though, 2 barrel high rate of fire with 1000+ ammo, but small rounds.
> Anyway let’s wait for MI 28, Apache and maybe KA 52.


Do you have any idea what kind of barrel its equipped with because there are more than a version of it and they gunned differently.


----------



## Doritos11

don’t know any details, but it’s the newest MI 35M


----------



## Malik Alashter

Doritos11 said:


> don’t know any details, but it’s the newest MI 35M


Well this is the duel 23-mm not bad at all heavy bullets high rate of fire equal to the Gatling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Malik Alashter said:


> No Iraqi flag yet???.



From the pic it seems to be still in russia... under going flight tests etc.. and not delivered yet..


----------



## Doritos11

Ye, 1 part was delivered, the other 1 delayed there was trouble with the transport aircraft according to Russian news.


----------



## Doritos11

> فرنسا تبدي أستعدادها لبيع السلاح للعراق ودعمه استخبارياً | العالم العربي | أنباء موسكو
> 
> France have indicated their willingness to sell arms to Iraq. France expressed its readiness to supply Iraq with intelligence information and arms to fight terrorism & rebuild the military.



Possibly Dassault Rafale.


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer




----------



## Dizer




----------



## Dizer




----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pokdo

Dizer said:


>



I often see these pictures of iraqi soldiers wearing u.s. body armors (*mostly the CIRAS)

Are there any regulations about infantry gears or rigs?


----------



## Dizer

The U.S body armour they use is what US troops left behind, Iraqi soldiers use them now.. there are regulations, but I think it's okay for them to use what they have as long as it's fit for purpose.


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

> هل وافق الامريكان على تزويد العراق بطائرات الأباتشي؟
> 
> 
> - طائرة الأباتشي تحتاج الى مبلغ باهض جدا ًوالذي لا تستطيع ميزانية وزارة الدفاع تأمينه وما يهمني موافقة
> البنتاغون والخارجية الامريكية وهذه حصلت قبل أشهر وليس الأن وحينما التقينا بالبنتاغون للمرة الثانية طالبونا
> بتهيئة التكاليف وانهم يزودونا بالطائرات وأود الأشارة الى وصول طائرات من روسيا ذات مواصفات فنية
> وتدميرية وتعبوية توازي طائرة الأباتشي يؤمل وصولها نهاية هذا الشهر واقول لاخواني الذين يقولون (ستصل طائرات
> من روسيا بدون عتاد) بأن هذه الطائرات عتادها متعاقد عليه لمدة اربع سنوات مقبلة عتادها وصل قبل الطائرات ولكن هناك من لا يريد
> لقوة تدمر الارهابين ان تكون في سماء العراق واقول لهم لا تستطيعون ان توقفوا ارادة العراقيين وسترونها في سماء بغ



this is a statement from the minister of defence, sadoun al dulaimi. Basically confirms Iraqs purchase of the Apaches. Congress and Pentagon have agreed to sell Iraq apaches months ago, and now they've asked the Iraqi mod to prepare the funds. In the meantime Iraq is expecting Russian helicopters with similar characteristics to the apache to arrive soon (Mi35m's and Mi28NE's). The ammo for the Russian helicopters have already been contracted on for the next four years, and the ammo has arrived before the helicopters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

HumanJinn said:


> First Destroy Country Infrastructure, Army and all it's forces, its Telecommunications and all it's Industry then Build it from Zero with their Money and with Your Junk that is Motto of Anglo - Saxxon Evil US NWO, Iraqis are Happy that they are build again by the people who destroy them in Mass Numbers, Shias are the Most Pathetic people on the face of Earth!






> Iraqis are Happy that they are build again by the people who destroy them in Mass Numbers


I don't see anyone that's happy here.



> Shias are the Most Pathetic people on the face of Earth!


We are not a Shia nation.


----------



## HumanJinn

Doritos11 said:


> I don't see anyone that's happy here.
> 
> 
> We are not a Shia nation.


Yes, You are at least Majority of Arabs in Iraq are Shia - If take out Kurds and Christian Iraqis Out of Picture!


----------



## Doritos11

HumanJinn said:


> Yes, You are at least Majority of Arabs in Iraq are Shia - If take out Kurds and Christian Iraqis Out of Picture!



That does not make it a Shia nation, it is not a Shia nation, the nationality is the nation. Why take Christians out of the picture ? Take Sunnis out of Pakistans demographics and Shias are the largest.


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer




----------



## Uhuhu

Thanks for sharing pics brother. the new Iraqi army are equipping well and I hope you will crush all those terrorists who tries to insecure your country.
which equipment that belong to previous regime the new iraq army is using?

what happened to all fighter planes Iraq had before? All of them got eliminated?
If Iraq has some of them yet, why they dont make them ready and operational till Iraq receive new fighters?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pokdo

Frankly what i've been asking you about is whether there are any issued or adopted equipments in the current military.


----------



## Doritos11

Uhuhu said:


> Thanks for sharing pics brother. the new Iraqi army are equipping well and I hope you will crush all those terrorists who tries to insecure your country.
> which equipment that belong to previous regime the new iraq army is using?



T72’s, all kinds of Soviet artillery, small arms.



> what happened to all fighter planes Iraq had before? All of them got eliminated?
> If Iraq has some of them yet, why they dont make them ready and operational till Iraq receive new fighters?



Destroyed by US & dozens flown to Iran now in service with Iranian air force, France holds some Iraqi built Mirage F1’s which they tried to sell for 1 billion so Iraq refused.
Serbia I think holds some Iraqi MIG 23’s and MIG 21’s but they are pretty much useless in this era.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Dizer said:


>










Jk  Keep it up


----------



## Dizer




----------



## Dizer




----------



## Doritos11

terrorists killed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer

^^Note, these are nusra front terrorists killed on the Iraqi border with Syria. All terrorist are from Arab nationalities, saudis, yemenis, and other. No Iraqis.


----------



## Dizer




----------



## Doritos11

navy marines











army


----------



## Doritos11

MI35M in Iraq flight test


----------



## Malik Alashter

Doritos11 said:


> MI35M in Iraq flight test


@Doritos11 O hero I wanted it big and clear in the Iraqi flag so I can use it as a wallpaper waiting on you.


----------



## Dizer




----------



## Alshawi1234

Thanks for keeping this thread updated, great images.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@Doritos11 

You see the goodwill KSA is showing toward Iraq as of right now sir in light of the recent event? 

http://www.alarabiya.net/ar/saudi-t...لسعودية-تعاملنا-مع-إطلاق-الهاون-بحسن-نية.html



Doritos11 said:


> terrorists killed



Rest in peace to the civilians who these scums killed.



Dizer said:


> ^^Note, these are nusra front terrorists killed on the Iraqi border with Syria. All terrorist are from Arab nationalities, saudis, yemenis, and other. No Iraqis.



Evidence please?


----------



## Malik Alashter

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Evidence please?


What evidence even if we show ID's you'd say fake if we show bodies evidence if we show them alive been setup so what evidence do you know the real answer to all of that is this.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Doritos11 said:


> terrorists killed


الى جهنم وبئس المصير لعنهم الله ولعن من غرهم.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Malik Alashter said:


> What evidence even if we show ID's you'd say fake if we show bodies evidence if we show them alive been setup so what evidence do you know the real answer to all of that is this.



I suppose you have nothing then? Good. It is nice to know that you identified them after they died.


----------



## Doritos11

Yzd Khalifa said:


> @Doritos11
> 
> You see the goodwill KSA is showing toward Iraq as of right now sir in light of the recent event?
> 
> http://www.alarabiya.net/ar/saudi-t...لسعودية-تعاملنا-مع-إطلاق-الهاون-بحسن-نية.html



What does it say


----------



## Malik Alashter

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I suppose you have nothing then? Good. It is nice to know that you identified them after they died.


Don't be happy you'll pay for it that's how it works there's no perfect crime no way.بشر القاتل بالقتل ولو بعد حين


----------



## Dizer

Yzd Khalifa said:


> @Doritos11
> 
> You see the goodwill KSA is showing toward Iraq as of right now sir in light of the recent event?
> 
> http://www.alarabiya.net/ar/saudi-t...لسعودية-تعاملنا-مع-إطلاق-الهاون-بحسن-نية.html
> 
> 
> 
> Rest in peace to the civilians who these scums killed.
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence please?



There was a report covering this. Three of these men are syrian brothers, there's a few saudis and north african from what I remember. I'll post the video report if I come across it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I suppose you have nothing then? Good. It is nice to know that you identified them after they died.



It’s from this vid @8:35 he speaks about the dead ones, KSA Jeddah car number plates were on the cars they came with you can see on the vid as well, that is the only evidence of them being Saudi shown in the video, the soldiers called like 3-4 Saudis and the other 6-7 Syrians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

Doritos11 said:


> It’s from this vid @8:35 he speaks about the dead ones, KSA Jeddah car number plates were on the cars they came with you can see on the vid as well, that is the only evidence of them being Saudi shown in the video, the soldiers called like 3-4 Saudis and the other 6-7 Syrians.


No use bro the only thing they know is strike them with no mercy then they will start show some respect actually
hypocrisy
just like always these nomad known with.


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

ISOF


----------



## Doritos11

*RfI confirms Iraqi long-range radar delivery*

A request for information (RfI) released by the US Air Force on behalf of the Iraqi government has confirmed that long-range air defence radars have been delivered to the Middle Eastern country.

AN/TPS-77
Range 470 km (250 nmi)





Released via the US Federal Business Opportunities website, the RfI said: "Long-range radar systems are being deployed to provide wide-area surveillance across the entire country. A need for short/medium range radars system has been identified to augment the current and planned long-range systems."

The US Defence and Security Cooperation Agency (DSCA) informed congress in 2006 that Iraq had requested the sale of an undisclosed number of Lockheed Martin An/FPS-117 long-range radars or their transportable counterpart, the AN/TPS-77.


----------



## Doritos11

terrorists carbombs dismantled


----------



## Dizer




----------



## Dizer




----------



## Dizer

old pic


----------



## Alshawi1234

Military Academy





Salute to the Great leader

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

Saudi terrorists killed today on the border

WARNING: GRAPHIC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

*MI35M*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

@Malik Alashter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Better vid of MI 35M
وزارة الدفاع تحتفل باستلام الدفعة الأولى من طائرات (MI-35) روسية الصنع (مقاتلة وهجومية)

@Ceylal what you think of them ?


----------



## Dizer

Looking forward for Mi28NE's and Apaches.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Doritos11 said:


> @Malik Alashter


جزيل الشكر الك يا طيب صورة روعة. الغريب انه هذه المروحية غادرت العراق منهزمة في 2003 وعادت له اكثر عنفوانا وشبابا 2013 كانها ما تحب تفارق بلاد السواد ارض الرافدين هههههههههه.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Doritos11 said:


> @Malik Alashter


@Doritos11 Bro did you see how Qanbar was happy the man looks he was fighting in unarmed hands now he's armed.


Dizer said:


> Looking forward for Mi28NE's and Apaches.


Every thing Russian is coming no doubt


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Iraq’s MI 28 Ne being built in the background of Iraq’s MI 35m


----------



## Dizer

New Mi35M's


----------



## Malik Alashter

Dizer said:


> New Mi35M's


Ok thanks @Dizer this really big awesome picture. So we have 3 of them so far.


----------



## haman10

Dizer said:


>




woowww ! kick a$$ special forces !!

really didnt know iraq has these forces ! great work pals

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

haman10 said:


> woowww ! kick a$$ special forces !!
> 
> really didnt know iraq has these forces ! great work pals


Well bro based to american vid these guys even better than the American SP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Malik Alashter said:


> Well bro based to american vid these guys even better than the American SP.



perfect ! now can i ask for a favor ? can u pls post the link to the video if u have access to it ?


----------



## Malik Alashter

haman10 said:


> perfect ! now can i ask for a favor ? can u pls post the link to the video if u have access to it ?


I'll try find it it's been few years but you have the rite for it>


So far no use its been @ least 2 years but I'll keep digging until I find it a long as it still in the youtupe>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

Malik Alashter said:


> Ok thanks @Dizer this really big awesome picture. So we have 3 of them so far.



They haven't stated numbers yet, but they have said this is the first batch of this type of helicopter.. so expect more on the way. News sources claims numbers between 6 and 12 for Mi35M.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Malik Alashter said:


> I'll try find it it's been few years but you have the rite for it>
> 
> 
> So far no use its been @ least 2 years but I'll keep digging until I find it a long as it still in the youtupe>



That was in ~2007, though they aren’t better then the USSF.


----------



## Doritos11

*Iraq Military Spending Increases To $17 Billion In 2013*
http://www.defenseworld.net/news/956...3#.UqC-NOGhnGA


The Iraqi government has witnessed a 15.56% expenditure growth in past five years with $17.1 billion increase on advanced defence equipment and military training for the year 2013.

In 2011, $11.6 billion was spent on weapons and training for the military. The budget allocated to acquiring advanced military hardware more than tripled in the 2013 defence budget, from US$1.1 billion in 2012 to US$3.7 billion in 2013.

The Iraqi Ministry of Defence initiated its military modernisation program with M1A1 Abrams battle tanks from the US, with follow-up orders on F-16 fighter jets, air defence missile systems, Apache helicopters and additional tanks. The country has also signed military deals with Russia and Czech Republic.

*According to a new report from Strategic Defence Intelligence (SDI), the country’s defence and security expenditure is estimated to grow at a rate of 8.68% over next five years to reach US$26 billion by 2018. The country’s strong oil reserves will play an important role in supporting the country’s military initiatives and will supplement growth of the Iraqi economy with a CAGR of 9.93% over the next five years.*
--------------------------------------------------------------

Just as comparison, 26 billion is 50% of the budget for the Japanese armed forces, pretty good considering Ministry of defence gets a small percentage ( ~5-6% ).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Doritos11 said:


> That was in ~2007, though they aren’t better then the USSF.


It's not my openion thou it's the American officer who was answering the reporter.


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

Soon..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Malik Alashter said:


> It's not my openion thou it's the American officer who was answering the reporter.



I know what vid you speak of, Lara Logan is the journalist of the vid, can give u the vid link if u want.

He just said that they’re good, they are focused on counter terrorism in urban areas, they lack the experience and training of behind enemy lines stuff which special forces specialize in but they will once the counter terrorism threat is over which is priority now.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Doritos11 said:


> I know what vid you speak of, Lara Logan is the journalist of the vid, can give u the vid link if u want.
> 
> He just said that they’re good, they are focused on counter terrorism in urban areas, they lack the experience and training of behind enemy lines stuff which special forces specialize in but they will once the counter terrorism threat is over which is priority now.


Then plze the link.



Dizer said:


> Soon..


How soon can share some dates.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Iraq's Elite Special Forces - Videos - CBS News

But it’s an old vid, 2007 I think.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Doritos11 said:


> Iraq's Elite Special Forces - Videos - CBS News
> 
> But it’s an old vid, 2007 I think.


if u have post it plze Haman10 asked me for it.


----------



## Doritos11

I just posted it, thats the link


----------



## Malik Alashter

Doritos11 said:


> I just posted it, thats the link


Many thanks did you notice when she said even the American what was his answer just rewind to check what he said. JUST LIKE THE AMERICAN......@haman10


----------



## Doritos11

They’re good in counter terrorism yes, but still US special forces are good in many others things which Iraq has not done much with regarding special forces, like deep field behind enemy lines operations, reconnaissance, para trooping, under water stuff like what the US navy seals do. 

ISOF specialized only in counter terrorism, so it’s pretty limited what their capabilities are.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Doritos11 said:


> They’re good in counter terrorism yes, but still US special forces are good in many others things which Iraq has not done much with regarding special forces, like deep field behind enemy lines operations, reconnaissance, para trooping, under water stuff like what the US navy seals do.
> 
> ISOF specialized only in counter terrorism, so it’s pretty limited what their capabilities are.


But even the American also have specialized forces not one for all am I right?.


----------



## Doritos11

Malik Alashter said:


> But even the American also have specialized forces not one for all am I right?.



Yes.

Delta force - Counter terrorism
SFD-D ( green berets ) - Deep field, behind enemy lines & recon 
Navy seals - for the naval operations or other operations United States Naval Special Warfare Development Group - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Iraq’s special forces are growing to the size half of the USSF, so we might see the other fields being added to the special forces as well in the future, but for now it’s CT being a priority. Iraq’s SF being trained & set up by delta force & green berets resulted in them adopting a similar pattern as the USSF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Doritos11 said:


> Iraq’s SF being trained & set up by delta force & green berets resulted in them adopting a similar pattern as the


So based to this we have to branches out of three that the American have!! that so great of achievements.Then Bro why you think we still no match to them?.


----------



## Doritos11

Malik Alashter said:


> So based to this we have to branches out of three that the American have!! that so great of achievements.Then Bro why you think we still no match to them?.



ISOF will start training for the special forces roles in conventional warfare once the big couter terrorism threat is over, the size of ISOF growing to 30.000 is largely to have 3 seperate commanded armed forces ( federal police, Iraqi army and ISOF ) to prevent coups, ISOF will serve like the previous republican guard.

They’ll have a good special forces, but USSF is simply superior in terms of intelligence, Iraq cannot reach to their standards in some fields, though they can get as good by training a lot and getting many ops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

Malik Alashter said:


> Then plze the link.
> 
> 
> How soon can share some dates.



sources say next month, hopefully it's true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Doritos11 said:


> ISOF will start training for the special forces roles in conventional warfare once the big couter terrorism threat is over, the size of ISOF growing to 30.000 is largely to have 3 seperate commanded armed forces ( federal police, Iraqi army and ISOF ) to prevent coups, ISOF will serve like the previous republican guard.
> 
> They’ll have a good special forces, but USSF is simply superior in terms of intelligence, Iraq cannot reach to their standards in some fields, though they can get as good by training a lot and getting many ops.


30.000 this is a whole army by it self at there this big and great. I think we should go to china as we going to the USA for drones we need them badly not only drones we need cameras in Baghdad we need alot of stuff but they still idling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Malik Alashter said:


> 30.000 this is a whole army by it self at there this big and great. I think we should go to china as we going to the USA for drones we need them badly not only drones we need cameras in Baghdad we need alot of stuff but they still idling.



I hope Wing Loong UAV from China, costs just 1 million per UAV, let’s hope Maliki goes to China soon. He mentioned he will look for alternatives of armed UAV’s if the USA isn’t willing to supply which they aren’t. Enough of these and infiltrators from Syria won’t be able to come anymore.
China doesn’t mind selling it to Iraq, they hold many oilfields in Iraq, these will keep them safe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## revojam

Doritos11 said:


> I hope Wing Loong UAV from China, costs just 1 million per UAV, let’s hope Maliki goes to China soon. He mentioned he will look for alternatives of armed UAV’s if the USA isn’t willing to supply which they aren’t. Enough of these and infiltrators from Syria won’t be able to come anymore.
> China doesn’t mind selling it to Iraq, they hold many oilfields in Iraq, these will keep them safe.


The UAV in the picture is NO WAY can cost as low as 1 million! Normal export price for this type UAVs are 10 million a piece even if its a "Made in China" product there is just no way you can buy this UAV for 1 million.


----------



## Doritos11

revojam said:


> The UAV in the picture is NO WAY can cost as low as 1 million! Normal export price for this type UAVs are 10 million a piece even if its a "Made in China" product there is just no way you can buy this UAV for 1 million.



An article said it’s $1 million, though I agree this price sounds like a joke, don’t think it is realistic, even 10 million is a good price IMO.


----------



## Dizer

revojam said:


> The UAV in the picture is NO WAY can cost as low as 1 million! Normal export price for this type UAVs are 10 million a piece even if its a "Made in China" product there is just no way you can buy this UAV for 1 million.



Low-cost Chinese drone "Wing Loong" unveiled at Zhuhai show



> with a price tag of less than US$1 million each, could find easy success on the international arms market.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

*basic training police *


----------



## Dizer

These guys are not military police.. they're police only, undergoing military training routine.

and the reason they're holding arabic flags in the last video, is because they were preparing for the arab summit.

Here's more of them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pokdo

We got some enthusiastic stuffs too here in seoul!
Hope to see further military relationships between both countries someday










> 국군의 보병전투장갑차 K-21 사진.jpg - 개드립 - 일베저장소
> http://blog.naver.com/thlove21/150167869011
> 유용원의 군사세계

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

pokdo said:


> We got some enthusiastic stuffs too here in seoul!
> Hope to see further military relationships between both countries someday



Licensed K2 production with Korean supervision(help) is what I would hope for, hanwha just got contracted recently to build divisional HQ’s for the Iraqi army, T50 golden eagle deal on the way & relations are increasing on all other fields thanks to hanwha’s success in a huge Besmaya residential project.
thousands of tanks, artillery are needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pokdo

Doritos11 said:


> Licensed K2 production with Korean supervision(help) is what I would hope for, hanwha just got contracted recently to build divisional HQ’s for the Iraqi army, T50 golden eagle deal on the way & relations are increasing on all other fields thanks to hanwha’s success in a huge Besmaya residential project.
> thousands of tanks, artillery are needed.


Surely hanwha's success in the new residetial project has really become a sensational topic. I hope there'll be a significant advance in Iraq as much as you do.
I wish you all the best!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer

South Korea has signed its biggest ever military deal with Iraq, worth $2BN.









South Korean aircraft maker Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) signed a US$1.1 billion deal Thursday to export 24 FA-50 light attackers to Iraq, paving the way for tapping into the Middle East's arms market.

The FA-50 is a light attack variant of the T-50 Golden Eagle supersonic trainer that was co-developed by KAI and U.S. defense firm Lockheed Martin, which was designed to replace F-5 class aircraft operated by the South Korean Air Force.

The Iraqi version of the FA-50, named the T-50 IQ, is armed with air-to-air, air-to-surface missiles and machine guns, as well as precision-guided bombs, such as joint direct-attack munitions and censure-fused weapons.





In addition, Iraqi Prime Minister Nouri al-Maliki and KAI Chairman Ha Sung-yong agreed to sign a $1 billion contract later for support equipment and training over the next 20 years, a deal whose combined value would mark the largest ever arms export for South Korea.

"South Korea's aerospace industry has shown its competitiveness in the world market and its export potential," Ha told reporters after his meeting with the Iraqi premier at his office. "We will make utmost efforts to support Iraq to help it operate the aircraft without difficulties."

The FA-50 beat the Hawk-128 by British defense contractor BAE Systems, the Yak-130 by Yakovlev of Russia, and the L-159 by Aero Vodochody of the Czech Republic.

The deal comes after Iraq last year signed a new contract to buy its second set of 18 F-16 fighters from Lockeed Martin, part of a deal to purchase 36 of the jets to rebuild its air force.

With the delivery scheduled between 2015 and 2016, the Iraqi air force aims to use the Korean-made aircraft to train its pilots and conduct light attack missions, KAI said.

While KAI has sold T-50 variants to Indonesia, Turkey and Peru, the sales of the FA-50 marks the first time for South Korea to export the light attack fighter overseas.

In October, the Philippine government signed a memorandum of understanding for 12 FA-50 fighters worth $450 million. While a final contract was expected within this year, it has been delayed, as the Southeast Asian nation is grappling with the aftermath of Typhoon Haiyan.

The deal in the Middle East is expected to pave the way for KAI tap into the in the lower-end fighter market, company officials said, as they seek to expand the global outreach beyond Southeast Asia, Europe and South America.

The South Korean aircraft maker is seeking to export T-50 family jets to the Philippines, Peru and Botswana, while eyeing on U.S. Air Force's T-38 replacement program next year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pokdo

these will also come in handy to them too
or am i being too much greedy lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

pokdo said:


> these will also come in handy to them too
> or am i being too much greedy lol


No your not actually I read somewhere that Iraq interested in the K2. but unfortunately no further news so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alio2300

hey, can someone give an update of the size of the iraqi armed forces, active and reserve,
i have heard that the number have topped 1.000.000, is that right?


----------



## Alshawi1234

alio2300 said:


> hey, can someone give an update of the size of the iraqi armed forces, active and reserve,
> i have heard that the number have topped 1.000.000, is that right?



The military+ national police+ local police are about 800,000.

The Army is about 250,000


----------



## Alshawi1234



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alio2300

how can iraq just be ranked as 58 according to globalfirepower, or is it a bad source


----------



## Juice

Alshawi1234 said:


> Iraqi pilots training on F-16


Those are F-18's

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer

Juice said:


> Those are F-18's



No. Those are Iraqi pilots training on *F16's *in Texas. I'll post the article with the pics once I find them.

Here

U.S. Air Forces Central - Media Gallery
Iraqi Air Force F-16 training takes off in Arizona
162nd Fighter Wing, Arizona ANG - Media Gallery
Iraqi general visits Luke, flies in F-16

BTW. Iraq did negotiate purchasing F18's from US.. but it didn't go so far. America refused to sell F18's super hornets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

alio2300 said:


> how can iraq just be ranked as 58 according to globalfirepower, or is it a bad source


Well they take many considerations it's not only the man power.



Dizer said:


> No. Those are Iraqi pilots training on *F16's *in Texas. I'll post the article with the pics once I find them.
> 
> Here
> 
> U.S. Air Forces Central - Media Gallery
> Iraqi Air Force F-16 training takes off in Arizona
> 162nd Fighter Wing, Arizona ANG - Media Gallery
> Iraqi general visits Luke, flies in F-16
> 
> BTW. Iraq did negotiate purchasing F18's from US.. but it didn't go so far. America refused to sell F18's super hornets.


I like your posts @Dizer bro. but I wish we don't get any F-16 or F/A-18 all we need some Rafale SU-30 or 35 that's what I really like the American our friends our allied no doubt but they sooo fragile they can change their policies so easy we can make another partnership with them in energy sector or any thing else except military cooperation.


----------



## Alshawi1234

alio2300 said:


> how can iraq just be ranked as 58 according to globalfirepower, or is it a bad source



The global firepower takes only numbers into account. Anyways the Iraqi military has no air fighting capability which means in is an obsolete army in conventional warfare. Even tiny militaries like jordan and Kuwait have air superiority against Iraq, theres also limited tanks/ APC's. Iraq needs atleast another 1000+ tanks to fill its inventory as well as 150-200 jets of different types.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Enjoying the Snow in Mosul





Imam Ali Air Base in Nassiriyah. 





What appears to be new trainees for air assault. 





MI 17





MI 24 with heat suppressor installed 
















Training to put out helicopter fires


----------



## Informant

What seems odd is you guys have the best gear, pretty much US/NATO standards other than infantry weapons. Which turn out to be AK's, PKMS. This looks a bit out of place.


----------



## BeyondHeretic

With all that American training , are they preparing for war with iran?


----------



## Malik Alashter

NO TO WAR, لا للحرب, Nein zum Krieg, Non à la guerre, 没有战争, Нет войне, نه به جنگ, If you want to fight go for it


----------



## Ceylal

> Which turn out to be AK's, PKMS. This looks a bit out of place.


These two guns outperform any thing that the US has in their soldiers hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Ceylal said:


> These two guns outperform any thing that the US has in their soldiers hand.


AKs is the best of the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Informant said:


> What seems odd is you guys have the best gear, pretty much US/NATO standards other than infantry weapons. Which turn out to be AK's, PKMS. This looks a bit out of place.



Most of the gear is locally hand-made. The army supplies only the basics. Soldiers usually go to licensed shops which sell only to people with ID. There were plans to upgrade all the guns to American m-16 a4, but cost+ performance problems stopped that. M-16 have smaller bullets and require more maintenance. They also cost much more to buy and maintain. Ak's are already present in iraq, there is no need to buy them. They require less maintenance and do more damage because of the bigger rounds.



BeyondHeretic said:


> With all that American training , are they preparing for war with iran?


More like a war with a future alqaeda state in Syria. I doubt Iraq will ever go to war with Iran Again.


----------



## Informant

Alshawi1234 said:


> Most of the gear is locally hand-made. The army supplies only the basics. Soldiers usually go to licensed shops which sell only to people with ID. There were plans to upgrade all the guns to American m-16 a4, but cost+ performance problems stopped that. M-16 have smaller bullets and require more maintenance. They also cost much more to buy and maintain. Ak's are already present in iraq, there is no need to buy them. They require less maintenance and do more damage because of the bigger rounds.



Ak 47 might be powerful but they lack trajectory and have a high recoil with a low rate of fire. But i can see the ease of handling and maintanance and the low cost.



> More like a war with a future alqaeda state in Syria. I doubt Iraq will ever go to war with Iran Again.



Iraq being a satellite state of Iran's I kinda doubt it. AQ Syria is just gonna be suicide and bomb attacks. Asymmetric warfare.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Informant said:


> Ak 47 might be powerful but they lack trajectory and have a high recoil with a low rate of fire. But i can see the ease of handling and maintanance and the low cost.



Can you name a rifle with high rate of fire? also I want to know why the m-16 or g-36 better plze I have no idea.


----------



## Informant

Malik Alashter said:


> Can you name a rifle with high rate of fire? also I want to know why the m-16 or g-36 better plze I have no idea.



Ak has a 550-600 RPM (rounds per minute) and an M-16A4 has 900 RPM. They arent necessarily better but more compact, lightweight, low recoil, but at the cost of maintenance, reliability, calibre and stoppage power.

It depends on the army's doctrine which rifle is chosen.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Informant said:


> Ak has a 550-600 RPM (rounds per minute) and an M-16A4 has 900 RPM. They arent necessarily better but more compact, lightweight, low recoil, but at the cost of maintenance, reliability, calibre and stoppage power.
> 
> It depends on the army's doctrine which rifle is chosen.


But this rate of 550-600 is the most common one plus u need something dependable not cute in the battle ground. As I said I have no idea but in the top 10 rifles by discovery the experts said it's the best.


----------



## Informant

M4 or M-16 are pretty dependable, reliable since the US Armed forces use them.


----------



## Ceylal

Informant said:


> Ak 47 might be powerful but they lack trajectory and have a high recoil with a low rate of fire. But i can see the ease of handling and maintenance and the low cost.


The AK47, is first of all an assault rifle deadly in the fifty meter area were most the kills happen. For infantry guy who jump out of a BMP or a truck, if he point the rifle to the ground before his jump, at the contact moment with ground, if he fires, the bullet will fall exactly at 50m. That reason behind the shape of the rifle...the 45 degree angle design given to it.







For the recoil, Russian made have a flutted muzzle oriented to the right to compensate for it.






... The gun never jam, when it get hot, drop the muzzule in the water for a minute, and it will fire again with accuracy another 3 clips. The 7.62 caliber is very powerful, I shot targets from 100 to 300 meters with a deadly accuracy and without scope.
that's what the AK47 can do for you when its used properly and in trained hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

Mi35M

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

There are MANY AK variants in Iraq. Some are original Russian while others are copies. The best quality ones are the Russian and Yugoslavian copies. With the right fits and with good training, the AK beats the M16. But it mostly depends on the user.


----------



## Ceylal

Alshawi1234 said:


> There are MANY AK variants in Iraq. Some are original Russian while others are copies. The best quality ones are the Russian and Yugoslavian copies. With the right fits and with good training, the AK beats the M16. But it mostly depends on the user.


Russians have better quality inner working parts and better steel..Yugoslavian are excellent...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Next year’s orders as soon as the defence budget is settled will see the following orders :

24 AH 64 Apaches D/E
200-250 M2A2 BRADLEY ODS 'Desert storm version' ( equipped with TOW ATGW )
175 M1A1M
3 batteries I HAWK air defence maybe, strange considering the Russian deal has strong hints of S300.

Some billions are needed to fill up the tank & artillery shortage, if only the 20 billion to KRG could be cut by the dumb politicans and spent on Iraq’s defence.


----------



## Alshawi1234

check on unpopulated areas in Dhi Qar province, south Iraq.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Anbar operations command to be supplied with new and heavy equipment. 





Old Iraqi army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Informant said:


> M4 or M-16 are pretty dependable, reliable since the US Armed forces use them.



I’d rather have FN SCAR - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia together with all the modifications it has, ISOF ( special forces ) should adopt this and maybe replace all AK 47’s with it. The real benefit is that terrorists will have it harder when there aren’t many AK’s in Iraq, higher price, little ammo.

It’s used by high standard armies, better than buying some non tested weapon or the outdated M16 & M4.

The counter terrorist forces can use the 5.56mm version, the others 7.62mm, that keeps the high firepower.


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

قناصة العمليات الخاصة تقتل ١٧ ارهابي من عناصر داعش في صحراء الانبار في الساعات الماضية

Special forces snipers killed 17 ISIS terrorists in Anbar desert in the past hours, a large scale operation involving the MI35M and M1A1M Abrams has been launched after a deadly attack on an Iraqi army unit in the city of Al Rutbah.


----------



## Doritos11

Summary:

- Armed UAV’s are the best for counter terrorism operations in Iraq’s case, "*There are 3 states that produce them : USA won't sell it, Israel we don't deal with, we are now looking at China and another country we're negotiating with".*

- MI35M can attack targets day and night from 5km. you will see the result in the coming weeks.

- At first the US refused to sell us AH 64 Apaches, then when they saw us buy Russian aircraft they sold it to us. we're working on acquiring both ( MI 35M, MI 28 & APACHE ).

- Baghdad road blocks are being replaced by sonar tech.


----------



## Ibn Batouta

> Raytheon Co., Goleta, Calif., has been awarded a not-to-exceed $70,000,000 firm-fixed-price contract for eight Advanced Countermeasures Electronic Systems (ACES) full systems for in country spares, three full systems to support software sustainment activities, 13 ACES Line Replaceable Units (LRU) to create a repair and return spares pool, and 21 ACES LRUs to support operation of ACES reprogramming benches at Warner Robins and Eglin Air Force
> Bases, plus a lifetime supply of diminishing manufacturing source parts to support future repair and return and production. Work will be performed at Goleta, Calif., and is expected to be completed March 2017. This award is the result of a sole-source acquisition. This contract is 100 percent foreign military sales for the governments of *Morocco, Egypt and Iraq*. Air Force Life Cycle Management Center/WWMK, Wright-Patterson AFB, Ohio, is the contracting activity (FA8615-14-C-6022).


Defense.gov

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

Night patrols

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Airstrike against Alqaeda camps in the desert of Anbar. Unfortunately many of them manged to escape. The aircraft type is a Cessna 208 which carries only two hellfire missiles. A good fleet of MI-28 would have been perfect to take out these rats one by one. 



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available



Tens of terrorists have crossed the border into Jordan and the KSA after being on the run for hours. Jordan has increased its patrols along the Iraqi border.


----------



## Dizer

النقيب الطيار فائزه العزاوي ... Fa'za Azawi - Iraqi airforce 
دورة 37 كليه القوه الجويه العراقيه .


----------



## Malik Alashter

Dizer said:


> النقيب الطيار فائزه العزاوي ... Fa'za Azawi - Iraqi airforce
> دورة 37 كليه القوه الجويه العراقيه .


عفوا اخ دايزر هذي بزمن المقبور.


----------



## Dizer

Malik Alashter said:


> عفوا اخ دايزر هذي بزمن المقبور.



Yes it is..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

MI 17 door gunner training 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=377060579107208

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

Alshawi1234 said:


> Tens of terrorists have crossed the border into Jordan and the KSA after being on the run for hours. Jordan has increased its patrols along the Iraqi border.



I still question this part, Saudi border is supposed to be closed with an extensive system of fences and barriers ( said on paper at least )& we see no attacks on Jordan.

My first thought was that the only border they crossed is the Syrian one.


----------



## Arabian Legend

The border is completely sealed. Who the hell wants to cross to that failed state. 









On the other side, The majosi militias like Hizbo Al-Irak and so on. 









You need to secure your own shithoo first before blaming others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

Arabian Legend said:


> The border is completely sealed. Who the hell wants to cross to that failed state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other side, The majosi militias like Hizbo Al-Irak and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to secure your own shithoo first before blaming others.



Failed state 

is this really coming from a da3ousi.. your country is named after a bedouin family. Today you live in the 7th century barbaric custom, terrorist exporting, backward people. Recognise it man. What is your country without oil ? You've contributed nothing to the world apart from terrorism and Islamic extremism.

Honestly. What is saudi without oil. Bedoiun camel riders .. nothing more.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend

Dizer said:


> Failed state
> 
> is this really coming from a da3ousi.. your country is named after a bedouin family. Today you live in the 7th century barbaric custom, terrorist exporting, backward people.



Lol, talk some facts instead of making everyone smells that stinky smell coming out of your dirty mouth son of Mutah. 

Look at Saudi Arabia GDP and GDP per capita, HDI and so on. You are no match, not even a chance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

Arabian Legend said:


> Lol, talk some facts instead of making everyone smells that stinky smell coming out of your dirty mouth son of Mutah.
> 
> Look at Saudi Arabia GDP and GDP per capita, HDI and so on. You are no match, not even a chance.



Oil.

Saudi - Oil = Khara chlab.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Doritos11

@Arabian Legend


Another person gave these notes about an interview with a military commander, i’m not accusing i’m questioning so quit raging.


----------



## al-Hasani

Dizer said:


> Failed state
> 
> is this really coming from a da3ousi.. your country is named after a bedouin family. Today you live in the 7th century barbaric custom, terrorist exporting, backward people. Recognise it man. What is your country without oil ? You've contributed nothing to the world apart from terrorism and Islamic extremism.
> 
> Honestly. What is saudi without oil. Bedoiun camel riders .. nothing more.



LOL. People from KSA conquered your little entity and changed it forever 1400 years ago. Ruled and established the Abbasid Caliphate too. Founded Baghdad, Basra, Karbala, Najaf and basically every important town.

The House of Saud are not Bedouins and less than 150 years ago half of Iraq's population were Bedouins, LOL.

Did you also know that the Akkadians and Babylonians (Semitic people) came from the West and the Arabian Peninsula since that is the homeland of Semitic people?

The remaining Kurds and Gypsies.

KSA is ahead of Iraq on every front. You don't even have clean water or electricity. Comparing KSA with Iraq of today is an insult.

What would you be without oil and gas? The next Afghanistan if not even worse. At least people in Afghanistan are not killing each other due to differences in sects.

Even your dictator, the prime minister Al-Maliki is originally from the Eastern Province in KSA. Your first interim president Ghazi Al-Yawer is half Saudi Arabian.

Lastly the borders between Iraq are SEALED OFF. Been the case since 2003. No terrorists have crossed the border from KSA to Iraq. They crossed from Syria since 2003 and still do. Under the blessings of the Child-Murderer that your government aids.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

al-Hasani said:


> LOL. People from KSA conquered your little entity and changed it forever 1400 years ago. Ruled and established the Abbasid Caliphate too. Founded Baghdad, Basra, Karbala, Najaf and basically every important town.
> 
> The House of Saud are not Bedouins and less than 150 years ago half of Iraq's population were Bedouins, LOL.
> 
> The remaining Kurds and Gypsies.
> 
> KSA is ahead of Iraq on every front. You don't even have clean water or electricity. Comparing KSA with Iraq of today is an insult.
> 
> What would you be without oil and gas? The next Afghanistan if not even worse. At least people in Afghanistan are not killing each other based due to differences in sects.



Hashimi, your better of loathing on shias on the syrian civil war thread.. I've heard it from you already. I didn't even bother reading after the first sentence.. just another angry bedouin, impelled to believe saudi is a real state.. habibi, take a ride on your camel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

No trolling allowed on this thread, this thread is the HQ of


----------



## Dizer

haha classic hashimi essay responses.



Doritos11 said:


> @Arabian Legend
> 
> 
> Another person gave these notes about an interview with a military commander, i’m not accusing i’m questioning so quit raging.


Very level headed response. Respect.


----------



## Dizer

believe it, i'm not interested.. go away bedouin.


----------



## Doritos11

Recent operations


----------



## Alshawi1234

-8 fighters from the "Islamic state" we're killed and 9 arrested after destroying their vehicles in the desert. 

- Anbari tribal leaders visit military bases in support of the armies recent operations against alqaeda in the desert. 

-thousands of Sunni fighters from the local police and Sahwa joing the Iraqi forces to control the western desert.

-Jubhat al nusrah from Syria launches an failed attack on an Iraqi army Baracks on the border in order to ease the pressure on the Anbar desert. This resulted in the death of 8 and injuring a few others from Jubhat al nusrah. 

-border gaurd destroy twelve terrorist vehicles on the Syrian border, arrest terrorists. 

-4 vehicles belonging to the "ISI&L destroyed while terrorists were inside them. 

-10 terrorists killed and 24 stolen vehicles were found by the Iraqi army in Anbar.

17th div fighters in Baghdad. 







Iraqi soldiers sleeping in the desert in cold temperature. May Allah grant them victory

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Prechko

Iraqi Mi-35 used in military operations near Syrian border and Anbar region



> Mi-35, set some time ago Russian Iraq on a major defense contract, taking part in a massive anti-terrorist operation, taking place these days in the west of the province of Al-Anbar near the border with Syria, RIA Novosti reported with reference to the Iraqi Prime Minister Nouri al-Maliki.
> 
> "Have Mi-35 pilots successful hunting for terrorists," - said the Iraqi prime minister.



Ирак задействовал вертолеты Ми-35 в военной операции у границ с Сирией

Missile strikes from Mi-35

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Prechko said:


> Iraqi Mi-35 used in military operations near Syrian border and Anbar region
> 
> 
> 
> Ирак задействовал вертолеты Ми-35 в военной операции у границ с Сирией
> 
> Missile strikes from Mi-35



MI 35M are being used but this vid is a Cessna 208 firing a hellfire


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer

R.I.P Ali al Ka'bi الشهيد علي الكعبي 

Martyred in recent Anbar operation 

الشهيد علي الكعبي استشهد البارحة في صحراء حوران في الانبار . االله يرحمه

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Doritos11

The offensive operations are proving good, the Kill/Death ratio are in Iraq’s benefit largely, was expected.


----------



## Dizer

Doritos11 said:


> The offensive operations are proving good, the Kill/Death ratio are in Iraq’s benefit largely, was expected.





> عبود كنبر معاون رئيس اركان الجيش اكتشفنا 38 معسكر للارهابيين في الصحراء



38 qaeda camps have been found and destroyed since the start of the operation.. but with an ongoing large scale operation, I doubt they'll hold the army parade next month.. and really I don't mind. 2015 we'll see a lot more anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Some images from Anbar, GRAPHIC





Prayer time in the cold desert.





One of the dozens of dead terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

If only had there been a MI35M or MI28 they would’ve all got hit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

SAHWA & Army securingroads during the military operations





48 RQ11 mini UAV , 10 Scaneagle, 75 hellfires deal signed to be delivered now-next year.


----------



## Dizer

Arab parasites killed in recent Anbar operations






Terrorists vehicles blown up (near syrian border. Said to be supplies for terrorist groups in Syria)


----------



## Doritos11

they need to get abu vaheeb


----------



## Malik Alashter

Tha


Doritos11 said:


> SAHWA & Army securingroads during the military operations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 48 RQ11 mini UAV , 10 Scaneagle, 75 hellfires deal signed to be delivered now-next year.


t's just right I've heard the news but not the quantity neither the type of uavs. But what can we do with these flies we needed something bigger?.


----------



## Doritos11

Malik Alashter said:


> Tha
> 
> t's just right I've heard the news but not the quantity neither the type of uavs. But what can we do with these flies we needed something bigger?.



*King Air 350 ISR* finds them in the desert from far away

If it was a MI35M or MI 28 ( not yet delivered ) the whole convoy would have been hit by them, this aircraft only has 2 hellfire missiles.
Also MI 17 carries 80-120x of 80mm rockets that would have done a good job.

All the needed firepower weaponry is already on order.


----------



## Malik Alashter

You ean


Doritos11 said:


> *King Air 350 ISR* finds them in the desert from far away
> 
> If it was a MI35M or MI 28 ( not yet delivered ) the whole convoy would have been hit by them, this aircraft only has 2 hellfire missiles.
> Also MI 17 carries 80-120x of 80mm rockets that would have done a good job.
> 
> All the needed firepower weaponry is already on order.


You mean found the terrorist group from that far? that's good but we talk about these small uavs what good they going to give us???!!!.


----------



## Doritos11

Malik Alashter said:


> You ean
> You mean found the terrorist group from that far? that's good but we talk about these small uavs what good they going to give us???!!!.



King Air 350 ISR = Intelligence, surveillance, target acquisition, and reconnaissance.
It carries some ( optical ) pods to do all of that above, don’t have much info about it but it finds the terrorists with it’s systems.

Iraq currently has RQ11 raven for the army and Scaneagle UAV’s for the navy ( flying above the sea by the navy, platforms and Basra oil terminal ).

They’re buying more RQ11 and Scaneagle & negotioating with China for armed UAV’s, might be Wing Loong we’ll see.


----------



## Malik Alashter

bottom line they're not going to help us any we need some help from China.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Dizer said:


> Arab parasites killed in recent Anbar operations
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorists vehicles blown up (near syrian border. Said to be supplies for terrorist groups in Syria)


Just a correction, the first image is dead terrorists in Syria not Iraq, look at the bottom left corner. 

Interesting news, il summarize,

For the first time since the 1970's, the Anbar desert operation is the first which hasn't witnessed any military personal run-away. Officers have high moral and many officers from other provinces requested for their forces to joing battle. Thousands of Sunnis from different tribes also have offered to volunteer to fight for free. The Sunni tribal leaders have also visited military Baracks and provided free food for the army. One of the grand Sunni muftis in Ira also stated his support for the Army against al Qaeda.

Over 30 camps have been discovers and destroyed in the desert.







Dead terrorists after attacking one of the camps. graphic.





Destroying terrorist vehicle with light air support. + vehicle with a Saudi mark on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Iraqi forces in the western desert + old vid of dead Jubhat nusra terrorists.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Smuggled supplies destroyed on Syrian border.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Bump


Alshawi1234 said:


> Just a correction, the first image is dead terrorists in Iraq not Syria, look at the bottom left corner.
> 
> Interesting news, il summarize,
> 
> For the first time since the 1970's, the Anbar desert operation is the first which hasn't witnessed any military personal run-away. Officers have high moral and many officers from other provinces requested for their forces to joing battle. Thousands of Sunnis from different tribes also have offered to volunteer to fight for free. The Sunni tribal leaders have also visited military Baracks and provided free food for the army. One of the grand Sunni muftis in Ira also stated his support for the Army against al Qaeda.
> 
> Over 30 camps have been discovers and destroyed in the desert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dead terrorists after attacking one of the camps. graphic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Destroying terrorist vehicle with light air support. + vehicle with a Saudi mark on it.


----------



## Doritos11

Conscripts ran away, these are volunteers so chance way smaller.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Alshawi1234 said:


> Iraqi forces in the western desert + old vid of dead Jubhat nusra terrorists.



Bump


----------



## Dizer




----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer

ISOF in Anbar


----------



## pokdo

This could have been a nice option

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

pokdo said:


> This could have been a nice option



Indeed but I don't know if congress would allow such a sale, its a special forces weapon only the US uses it. 
Even though its just a C130 with a howitzer & mini-gun attached onto it..

@Aeronaut 
Do you think the US would allow such a sale ? AC 130


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer




----------



## Dizer




----------



## Dizer

--------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11




----------



## Dizer

Doritos11 said:


> Not Iraq, it’s Palestinian army
> 
> See : Palestinian Armed Forces



you're right. image gone.


----------



## Dizer




----------



## Dizer




----------



## Dizer




----------



## Dizer

Good footage !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

A neighbor of mine. Exclusive image .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pokdo

Dizer said:


> Good footage !




Thanks! It was absolutely fantastic! 

It looks much like 'More than a uniform', they must've been inspired by it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

ISOF and MI17





Arrested terrorists in Anbar





Prayer time

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Too much posing with masks and stuff... like kids with new toys lol..

No offence...


----------



## Alshawi1234

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Too much posing with masks and stuff... like kids with new toys lol..
> 
> No offence...


That last pic is a real operation .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Too much posing with masks and stuff... like kids with new toys lol..
> 
> No offence...



the last one is taken during an operation, like alsahwi said..

badass poses, I approve

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Too much posing with masks and stuff... like kids with new toys lol..
> 
> No offence...



Here is another live operation. The cities of Falujah and Ramadi have fell to terrorists after the tribes demanded the Iraqi army leaves. The ISII came and took over, now the tribes are begging for the army to get back. Here is an Image to save a surrounded local police building by ISOF, THEY Managed to get all of them out with no casualties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Alshawi1234 said:


> That last pic is a real operation .



Im not talkin abt tht pic.. but overall ... most pics in the thread are of your forces possing ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Afghan-India

Is ISOF Iraqs elite special force or do you guys have an even more advance unit?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Afghan-India said:


> Is ISOF Iraqs elite special force or do you guys have an even more advance unit?


They are the elite, they operate independant of the army but cooperate together usually


Dizer said:


> the last one is taken during an operation, like alsahwi said..
> 
> badass poses, I approve




This hero is Mahmoud Alsa'idi, he managed to kill 4 ISII&L fighters on his own during an operation in Anbar. 


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Im not talkin abt tht pic.. but overall ... most pics in the thread are of your forces possing ..



I guess, but they are still badass and also plant fear in the heart of terrorists and their supporters.


----------



## Afghan-India

Alshawi1234 said:


> They are the elite, they operate independant of the army but cooperate together usually



As far as i know they ISOF counts a 10.000 strong force, and that almost the same structure the US have made in Afghanistan.

We have elite army commandos, which counts around 12.000 at the moment, but beside them we have a special unit which works with Navy seals called the APU.

ISOF camo looks pretty nice, any idea of why they choosed this camo, and what is their primary weapon?


----------



## rockstar08

nice pictures


----------



## Alshawi1234

Afghan-India said:


> As far as i know they ISOF counts a 10.000 strong force, and that almost the same structure the US have made in Afghanistan.
> 
> We have elite army commandos, which counts around 12.000 at the moment, but beside them we have a special unit which works with Navy seals called the APU.
> 
> ISOF camo looks pretty nice, any idea of why they choosed this camo, and what is their primary weapon?



We have ministry of interior special units which number about 30,000. Also know as "SWAT" or "ERU"( emergency response unit). These guys come after the ISOF. 

The ISOF usually use M4 carbines. But lately we have seen a growing number of ISOF with modded AK-47. But the ISOF usually have many times of weapons which they get to choose from before going on a missio.

BTW, there are plans to increase the ISOF to 30,000 in the next years. But it's going to be heard since only 1% off all the active soldiers manage to pass the strict qualifications test for ISOF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Too much posing with masks and stuff... like kids with new toys lol..
> 
> No offence...



The same opinion ... the war is not a game , the country is in danger and this is not the time to put masks like in games, or pose with arms and muscled guys Lol in iraqui army I see a lot of soldiers like this .
And there must have some discipline, even in the special forces.
The French Army has excluded a soldier who operated in Mali, to have just put a mask like those seen on the photos above.
If Saddam Hussein see them , I swear he hangs them imediatelly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

FARSOLDIER said:


> The same opinion ... the war is not a game , the country is in danger and this is not the time to put masks like in games, or pose with arms and muscled guys Lol in iraqui army I see a lot of soldiers like this .
> And there must have some discipline, even in the special forces.
> The French Army has excluded a soldier who operated in Mali, to have just put a mask like those seen on the photos above.
> If Saddam Hussein see them , I swear he hangs them imediatelly




Actually ALL the fedayeen saddam used to wear masks.
The ISOF wear masks to cover their identity, others because it's winter right now and they try to keep warm, or simply for psychological warfare.

Here's images of fedayeen saddam, who used to always wear masks.

Here you can see fedayeen saddam with masks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

@Alshawi1234 : I was joking with you


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Alshawi1234 said:


> Actually ALL the fedayeen saddam used to wear masks.
> The ISOF wear masks to cover their identity, others because it's winter right now and they try to keep warm, or simply for psychological warfare.
> 
> Here's images of fedayeen saddam, who used to always wear masks.
> 
> Here you can see fedayeen saddam with masks



Wearing a mask to conceal identity and wearing childish holloween masks are 2 different things pal...

I mean ... there should be some discipline... these things don't gave a nice impression abt their profesionality..

No offence to anybody... and Good luck to Iraq and her people... God bless!


----------



## boke

伊拉克在慢慢恢复，这是值得庆幸的事，不管谁在主导这一切，对伊拉克人来说这是个好消息。伊拉克现在面临着重建和反恐，尤其反恐更是艰巨异常的任务，毕竟破坏远比建设容易，而这并不是简单的武器能堆出成果的，望继续努力！


----------



## Malik Alashter

boke said:


> 伊拉克在慢慢恢复，这是值得庆幸的事，不管谁在主导这一切，对伊拉克人来说这是个好消息。伊拉克现在面临着重建和反恐，尤其反恐更是艰巨异常的任务，毕竟破坏远比建设容易，而这并不是简单的武器能堆出成果的，望继续努力！


So how suppose I understand my dear friend. Let me try google translate.



boke said:


> 伊拉克在慢慢恢复，这是值得庆幸的事，不管谁在主导这一切，对伊拉克人来说这是个好消息。伊拉克现在面临着重建和反恐，尤其反恐更是艰巨异常的任务，毕竟破坏远比建设容易，而这并不是简单的武器能堆出成果的，望继续努力！


Iraq is slowly recovering, it is fortunate thing, no matter who is leading it all, for the Iraqis, this is good news. Iraq now faces reconstruction and counter-terrorism, in particular anti-terrorism task is even more daunting exception, after the destruction than construction easier, but this is not a simple pile of weapons and achievements, hope to continue their efforts........................................Now it does make sence many thanks to you.


----------



## pokdo

I do believe president NM, and I've been thinking him as an greatly anbitious person.
Later on, this incident will be remembered as kind of an test on his ability.
Just what my personal feelings are.


----------



## Dizer

boke said:


> 伊拉克在慢慢恢复，这是值得庆幸的事，不管谁在主导这一切，对伊拉克人来说这是个好消息。伊拉克现在面临着重建和反恐，尤其反恐更是艰巨异常的任务，毕竟破坏远比建设容易，而这并不是简单的武器能堆出成果的，望继续努力！



I agree. Specially with what you said here



> 而这并不是简单的武器能堆出成果的


----------



## Informant

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Too much posing with masks and stuff... like kids with new toys lol..
> 
> No offence...



Seriously with skull.death masks and all. All the fancy poses and everything. 

I guess its for photo ops and all. But their gear seems top notch.


----------



## Dizer

allah ya7fd aliraq.


----------



## Malik Alashter

boke said:


> 伊拉克在慢慢恢复，这是值得庆幸的事，不管谁在主导这一切，对伊拉克人来说这是个好消息。伊拉克现在面临着重建和反恐，尤其反恐更是艰巨异常的任务，毕竟破坏远比建设容易，而这并不是简单的武器能堆出成果的，望继续努力！





Dizer said:


> I agree. Specially with what you said here


@Dizer man you know chinese?.


----------



## Dizer

Malik Alashter said:


> @Dizer man you know chinese?.



I haven't got a clue.

I was joking with him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer




----------



## Dizer




----------



## Afghan-India

Is it true that IA and the Iraqi government has lost control of two major cities close to Baghdad?


----------



## Dizer

Afghan-India said:


> Is it true that IA and the Iraqi government has lost control of two major cities close to Baghdad?



not true.

some ongoing clashes with daash and the police and tribes.


----------



## Afghan-India

Dizer said:


> not true.
> 
> some ongoing clashes with daash and the police and tribes.


What about sending in the Army?


----------



## Dizer

Afghan-India said:


> What about sending in the Army?



The army supplied tribes with weaponry to fight daash. Now it's the police and tribes fighting daash.

The tribes made a deal with the government, that they'd only bring in the army if they need urgent help. 

The army is mainly in the desert and around the outskirts of different cities in anbar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prechko

13 Mi-28N delivered to Iraq....

ИТАР-ТАСС: Политика - Партия из 13 российских вертолетов Ми-28НЭ "Ночной охотник" прибыла в Ирак

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer

Can admins quit playing with the layout. looks like shit again.

anyway. Iraq signs for Ka52 hellicopters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

KA-52 ? awesome 

i love to see another video from @Doritos11 this time from this bird wiping ISIS terrorist scum in al-anbar


----------



## Kompromat

Back to topic please.....!


----------



## Malik Alashter

Dizer said:


> Can admins quit playing with the layout. looks like shit again.
> 
> anyway. Iraq signs for Ka52 hellicopters


No source that we can check out @Dizer


----------



## Dizer

Malik Alashter said:


> No source that we can check out @Dizer



Still to be confirmed.. we no nothing now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

http://www.mod.mil.iq/news/2014/1/7/9.webm

Strikes on ISIS terrorist for 06/01/14.

http://www.mod.mil.iq/news/2014/1/7/8.webm

For the same date.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

dozens of new images to be posted 

































"Our Martyrs make our future"

Martyr Haider Al-Asadi from my province of Basrah.RIP











We are all soldiers for our country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

One of our Martyrs,

Mohamed Ali Hussien. RIP






Martyr Ahmed Sabah Sachit RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

There are many other images of combat operations and dozens of dead terrorists, however i will refrain from posting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Some Air force footage of Hellfire missile attacks on the remaining terrorist pockets in Ramadi



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


Iraqi helicopter shoots some dead terrorists after being surrounded by Iraqi ground forces in the western desert of Anbar. The terrorists were wearing suicide vests which detonate after burning.

WARNING, GRAPHIC.


Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

‫لقطات جديدة تظهر قصف قواتنا البطلة لمعاقل الارهاب‬‎ - YouTube

this is the first time I see the Iraqi EC-135 in action soooooooo nice seeing these animals taking out.


----------



## Dizer

^^ that was an IA407


----------



## Malik Alashter

Dizer said:


> ^^ that was an IA407


just look at it again this is the EC-135.


----------



## Ceylal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer




----------



## Alshawi1234




----------



## Malik Alashter

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## Malik Alashter

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## 1000and1night

Hi all, im new here. Was searching for an Iraqi army forum on the web and voila it brought me here. Went thru all the 75 pages of this threat today..yeah it took some time but it was so worth it. I became a member just to thank you people for the offort and time on posting all these images and videos. Big ups for you guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dizer

^^ welcome alflaylaolayla


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer




----------



## Alshawi1234

Some funky songs for the Iraqi army celebrating its 93 anniversary. have some nice clips. Its in complicated Iraqi dialect so even Arabs members may find it bit hard to understand. 








Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

All best to Iraq, their war against all militias of terror. 


Yazidi mofti : Shiites in Suadi arabia should give jazia(some kind of taxes)if want not to be killed | Page 5 | Pakistan Defence

@Malik Alashter 

The link above contains an aggressive, sectarian post. I don't think the people of Iraq, the so-called Islamic Republic of Iran are willing to commit suicide by attacking the holy land.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Yzd Khalifa said:


> All best to Iraq, their war against all militias of terror.
> 
> 
> Yazidi mofti : Shiites in Suadi arabia should give jazia(some kind of taxes)if want not to be killed | Page 5 | Pakistan Defence
> 
> @Malik Alashter
> 
> The link above contains an aggressive, sectarian post. I don't think the people of Iraq, the so-called Islamic Republic of Iran are willing to commit suicide by attacking the holy land.




TBH, as you have already witnessed I try to stay away from the entire Shia-Sunni and Iran-KSA arguments until Iraq is mentioned. I see no point in engaging in such nonsense especially when i know when no one is going to take these "fatwas" or the post of members here seriously. So please refrain from taking this thread off topic just as you dont see me going on sauidi related threads and trolling them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Yzd Khalifa said:


> All best to Iraq, their war against all militias of terror.
> 
> 
> Yazidi mofti : Shiites in Suadi arabia should give jazia(some kind of taxes)if want not to be killed | Page 5 | Pakistan Defence
> 
> @Malik Alashter
> 
> The link above contains an aggressive, sectarian post. I don't think the people of Iraq, the so-called Islamic Republic of Iran are willing to commit suicide by attacking the holy land.


@Yzd Khalifa I try to ignore that Kind of post in its place so why you try me here?.

@Alshawi1234 I'm sorry for this post of this guy but I will never fallin to his trap.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Alshawi1234 said:


> TBH, as you have already witnessed I try to stay away from the entire Shia-Sunni and Iran-KSA arguments until Iraq is mentioned. I see no point in engaging in such nonsense especially when i know when no one is going to take these "fatwas" or the post of members here seriously. So please refrain from taking this thread off topic just as you dont see me going on sauidi related threads and trolling them.



While I applaud yor calmness, I think I also reserve the right to respond to any post in the most fitting thread to it which is this. I also don't think that you happen to own or moderate this forum, so please refrain from telling me what I should or shouldn't do as long as I keep it cool, no harm.



Malik Alashter said:


> @Yzd Khalifa I try to ignore that Kind of post in its place so why you try me here?.
> 
> @Alshawi1234 I'm sorry for this post of this guy but I will never fallin to his trap.



I don't give a fuzz about what you said, you posted something, and I'm responding to. 

If you feel like to ignore everything you don't like, then please don't post in the first place. 


Anyway, all the best to Iraq...


----------



## Dizer




----------



## Alshawi1234

Iraqi police celebrating the anniversary of the first Iraqi police unit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer




----------



## Malik Alashter

العراق يتسلم من روسيا مدرعات و 20 مدافعاً ثقيلاً في إطار صفقة الإسلحة | العالم العربي | أنباء موسكو

Iraq received new deliveries of Russian weapons consists of APC's and heavy artillery. But there is no more details about the kind and quantity of the weapons. the news in Arabic tried to find in English but no use alas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer




----------



## Doritos11

Some news about the Russian deal

Deal includes

IGLA manpads

~16.000 sniper rifles
Most likely SV 98 and OSV 96


----------



## Malik Alashter

Don't we have stinger why the Igla then?.


----------



## Doritos11

Malik Alashter said:


> Don't we have stinger why the Igla then?.



Iraq has stinger as well for Avenger but no stinger manpads.
Also theres 2 source policy ( stinger & Igla ) Russia & USA.

Iraq is also looking for missile ships thus anti ship missiles, let’s see what the Russian deal will bring for the navy.


----------



## Dizer




----------



## Malik Alashter

Doritos11 said:


> Iraq has stinger as well for Avenger but no stinger manpads.
> Also theres 2 source policy ( stinger & Igla ) Russia & USA.
> 
> Iraq is also looking for missile ships thus anti ship missiles, let’s see what the Russian deal will bring for the navy.


So what the Russian have for our navy?.


----------



## 1000and1night

Hi guys, I wonder where you get all these picture from? Is there another webside you wana chare with me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

Mainly FB pages , like these

‎ولــــــــــــد المـــلـــــــــــــحة‎ - Baghdad, Iraq - Community & Government | Facebook


‫العمليات الخاصه العراقيه. صقور الرافدين | Facebook‬

‫رئيس مجلس الوزراء نوري المالكي | Facebook‬


if you want to keep up with military news I recommend you join Iraqi SSC

Iraq - SkyscraperCity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

And
Iraqi Armed Forces Forums منتدى القوات المسلحة العراقية - مشاهدة الموضوع - Iraqi Military Shopping

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Malik Alashter said:


> So what the Russian have for our navy?.




Ships that can carry ( long ) range anti ship missiles, like what Iraq used to use Exocet missile with 180KM range giving Iraq the ability to target any naval ship in the Gulf if air or sea launched. though since that gulf is so filled with oil tankers in case of war they’ll hit neutrals often as what happened in the Iran-Iraq war.

It’s not sure whether they wil buy it from Russia, France, Italy or Germany, but at least they are planning to.


----------



## Doritos11

Iraq foreign minister requests US drone strikes in Iraq @ 0:40


----------



## 1000and1night

Doritos11 said:


> Iraq foreign minister requests US drone strikes in Iraq @ 0:40



Now when I think about it, if its handed by Iraqis and Iraqis only then sure, but if its americans who have the power of the drones, they they would blow up anything that moves


----------



## Doritos11

1000and1night said:


> Hell no, if thats is true then even more civillian Iraqis will die



Unlike other states that suffered from civillian casualties most of the recent Iraqi air force strikes were in the unihabited regions of Iraq, even far away from the mainland close to Jordan some mountanious valley in Anbar.

US drones would be operating near the Syrian border region, almost no one lives there.


----------



## 1000and1night

Doritos11 said:


> Unlike other states that suffered from civillian casualties most of the recent Iraqi air force strikes were in the unihabited regions of Iraq, even far away from the mainland close to Jordan some mountanious valley in Anbar.
> 
> US drones would be operating near the Syrian border region, almost no one lives there.



I changed the message, but you was faster. If the drones is handed by Iraqis sure otherwise no thanks


----------



## Doritos11

1000and1night said:


> I changed the message, but you was faster. If the drones is handed by Iraqis sure otherwise no thanks



they won’t allow that, US would operate it while communicating with Iraq’s forces


----------



## 1000and1night

Doritos11 said:


> they won’t allow that, US would operate it while communicating with Iraq’s forces




Its not just about that they will kill civillians for sure but they will use Iraqi airspace. Best way is to buy drones or cheap version from China or Russia and let the Iraqi army have full controll

dreaming but you get my point


----------



## Doritos11

1000and1night said:


> Its not just about that they will kill civillians for sure but they will use Iraqi airspace. Best way is to buy drones or cheap version from China or Russia and let the Iraqi army have full controll
> 
> dreaming but you get my point



Iraq’s ministry of defence confirmed on video that they are negotioating for armed drones with China, maybe Wing Loong so we’ll see.


----------



## 1000and1night

Doritos11 said:


> Iraq’s ministry of defence confirmed on video that they are negotioating for armed drones with China, maybe Wing Loong so we’ll see.



Thats the way to go


----------



## Malik Alashter

I wish they go to get this


Or this



Or this





This is Azmat for Pakistan built by China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11




----------



## Dizer




----------



## Doritos11




----------



## Dizer




----------



## Doritos11

US delivered M134 miniguns, to be mounted on helicopters & ISOF humvees I think.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Doritos11

( Additional equipment from the recent Russian deal ?), heat suppressors on the engine to minimize SAM infrared detection.


----------



## 1000and1night

Great pictures!


----------



## Khaqan Humayun

*Do they have enough weapons?
I want to know about air force and Navy as well.*


----------



## Doritos11

Khaqan Humayun said:


> *Do they have enough weapons?*


Enough soldiers but not enough weapons, currently they are in no state to fight a conventional war against other states but only against terror.
Only ~300 MBT, little artillery.
*



I want to know about air force and Navy as well.

Click to expand...

*Air force & air defence is given priority now together with army air corps, attack helicopters & fighter jets being acquired.

Currently being acquired:

- Avenger stinger air defence
- MI 28Ne
- Apache deal on hold
- MI 35M
- S300 probably
- Pantsir S1
- T50 golden eagle
- F16

For the army new Russian weaponry & Kornet E ATGW
- 200 M2A2 bradley
- 175 more M1A1M

they have plans for fast attack craft for the navy as well but that is less of a priority.


----------



## Khaqan Humayun

Doritos11 said:


> Enough soldiers but not enough weapons, currently they are in no state to fight a conventional war against other states but only against terror.
> Only ~300 MBT, little artillery.
> 
> Air force & air defence is given priority now together with army air corps, attack helicopters & fighter jets being acquired.
> 
> Currently being acquired:
> 
> - Avenger stinger air defence
> - MI 28Ne
> - Apache deal on hold
> - MI 35M
> - S300 probably
> - Pantsir S1
> - T50 golden eagle
> - F16
> 
> For the army new Russian weaponry & Kornet E ATGW
> - 200 M2A2 bradley
> - 175 more M1A1M
> 
> they have plans for fast attack craft for the navy as well but that is less of a priority.


*Visit Pakistan we have many thing to display in front of Iraq JF17 Al-Khalis MBT Al-Zarar MBT and much more. *


----------



## Doritos11

Khaqan Humayun said:


> *Visit Pakistan we have many thing to display in front of Iraq JF17 Al-Khalis MBT Al-Zarar MBT and much more. *



They have, they are thinking about some Super Mushak trainer aircraft and Pakistan will train piliots, they also visited the JF17 but no word over it yet


----------



## Malik Alashter

Doritos11 said:


> They have, they are thinking about some Super Mushak trainer aircraft and Pakistan will train piliots, they also visited the JF17 but no word over it yet


When that happened visited Pakistan for weapons any links plzze because really I'm eager for the JF-17 for now we can train our kids in Pakistan or China and get a fighter that is as good as F-16 let say block 30 or 40 thats good for us @ last for the next decade.


----------



## Doritos11

Malik Alashter said:


> When that happened visited Pakistan for weapons any links plzze because really I'm eager for the JF-17 for now we can train our kids in Pakistan or China and get a fighter that is as good as F-16 let say block 30 or 40 thats good for us @ last for the next decade.



During the last Dubai airshow the minister of defence got in the JF 17 and during the visit of the air force general to Pakistan he also visited the JF 17, don’t have link now.

30/40 isn’t good enough, mig 35 is a better choice than all of that anyway.


----------



## amr bin abd wid al amiri

Doritos11 said:


> US delivered M134 miniguns, to be mounted on helicopters & ISOF humvees I think.


Looks great


----------



## Malik Alashter

Doritos11 said:


> During the last Dubai airshow the minister of defence got in the JF 17 and during the visit of the air force general to Pakistan he also visited the JF 17, don’t have link now.
> 
> 30/40 isn’t good enough, mig 35 is a better choice than all of that anyway.


Are you sure B's 30,s and 40,s not that good my friend for 20 million a piece are kidding me bro Israel air force still possess the even older blocks even the U.S air force still using them I said we need them for now not for the 20 years ahead.


----------



## Doritos11

Malik Alashter said:


> Are you sure B's 30,s and 40,s not that good my friend for 20 million a piece are kidding me bro Israel air force still possess the even older blocks even the U.S air force still using them I said we need them for now not for the 20 years ahead.



Why B30/40 without AMRAAM & JDAM neither other advanced missiles they don’t want to sell such as anti radiation, cruise missiles, anti ship missiles when you can get cheap MIG 35’s whom are superior or other jets.
Also these old aircraft would need a lot of maintenance = money.

The coming Block 52’s will be enough for now, air defence & airstrikes.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Doritos11 said:


> Why B30/40 without AMRAAM & JDAM neither other advanced missiles they don’t want to sell such as anti radiation, cruise missiles, anti ship missiles when you can get cheap MIG 35’s whom are superior or other jets.
> Also these old aircraft would need a lot of maintenance = money.
> 
> The coming Block 52’s will be enough for now, air defence & airstrikes.


I think you got me wrong I mean these JF-17 equal to the F-16 block 30-40 not buying old F,s.

Plus you get all the chinese BVR and the WVR anti radiation and all the colorful things that make it good plane.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Malik Alashter said:


> Are you sure B's 30,s and 40,s not that good my friend for 20 million a piece are kidding me bro Israel air force still possess the even older blocks even the U.S air force still using them I said we need them for now not for the 20 years ahead.



Dnt want to sound like a salesman but it's getting an AESA,IFR,MAWS etc etc already in service .. Even block I is equipped with a 130+ km detection ranged jointly built KLJ(V)2 radar ... Not the old klj7 ...And evolving day by day....

Can fire anything you want ...some weapons already integrated:

H-4 :130 km SOW

RAAD ALCM

LS series PGMs

Takbir series PGB

Anti Armor cluster bomb Hijra with a glide kit.

Rockeyes

Hafr1 anti runway munition

SD-10 series BVR

AWCs Bunker penetrating bombs (similar to JDAM)

Pl-5 variants

MAR series anti radiation missiles

Cm400akg hypersonic anti ship missile

C series anti ship missiles

IRST and pods like jamming pods like KG300G ...
Etc etc



Malik Alashter said:


> I think you got me wrong I mean these JF-17 equal to the F-16 block 30-40 not buying old F,s.



Block I has/ had 80-82% capabilities compared to a f-16 block 52+..

Now block II is getting produced..which is much superior to the older Block I.. While the older ones are getting upgraded.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Iraqi air chiefs visit:

Iraqi Air force Commander Visits PAF


----------



## Doritos11

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Dnt want to sound like a salesman but it's getting an AESA,IFR,MAWS etc etc already in service .. Even block I is equipped with a 130+ km detection ranged jointly built KLJ(V)2 radar ... Not the old klj7 ...And evolving day by day....
> Now block II is getting produced..which is much superior to the older Block I.. While the older ones are getting upgraded.



Is the JF 17 mainly designed by Pakistan or China ? who’s tech is it mainly, I assume China.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Bro 


Doritos11 said:


> Is the JF 17 mainly designed by Pakistan or China ? who’s tech is it mainly, I assume China.


Bro this fighter is Chinese product for sure with some Pakistanis gadgets but it's Chinese frame electonics landing gear and so on even the weapons are Chinese. To be honest I believe in Chinese planes more than Russian one due to the fact that Chinese products depend heavily on western designs.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Doritos11 said:


> Is the JF 17 mainly designed by Pakistan or China ? who’s tech is it mainly, I assume China.



Both it's a joint venture.. Built by CAC of china and PAC,Pak .. It's radar is also a joint venture (KLJ7(V)2).. Avionics (used in JF17) are by PAC .. Ones used in Fc-1 Chinese version has Chinese .. Not much is known about the EW pod .. But western reports claim Israel helped china with tht.. Design again a JV PAF pilots n engs were sent to china .. Cockpit design was specially worked by the PAF guys.. IFR is South Africa. From Denel I think..

Engine RD-93 was upgraded for better performance by PAC.. While the Chinese are working on WS-13 .. Which will replace it..

Pak holds 58% rights of the jet.. But marketed by both Pak n China..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Malik Alashter said:


> Bro
> 
> Bro this fighter is Chinese product for sure with some Pakistanis gadgets but it's Chinese frame electonics landing gear and so on even the weapons are Chinese. To be honest I believe in Chinese planes more than Russian one due to the fact that Chinese products depend heavily on western designs.



Wouldn’t know, JF 17 has not seen action I think.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Malik Alashter said:


> Bro
> 
> Bro this fighter is Chinese product for sure with some Pakistanis gadgets but it's Chinese frame electonics landing gear and so on even the weapons are Chinese. To be honest I believe in Chinese planes more than Russian one due to the fact that Chinese products depend heavily on western designs.



Wrong assumption bro .. Check out the JF17 information thread.



Doritos11 said:


> Wouldn’t know, JF 17 has not seen action I think.



Used in FATA to carry out A2G against militants..
In combat drills against PLA su30, and su27s. According to PAF ACM .. They produced favourable results ..


----------



## Malik Alashter

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Wrong assumption bro .. Check out the JF17 information thread.


Bro I've read about it on wiki so those info I got from there. any way I wish we go for it it would a good choice for us @ least for this decade until we can get a better one from the US, China or Russia. And I like to go to China for all our needs its just my opinion.

Allthouhg we can go to China for tanks they have good ones like the type-99 it's good and cheap compared to the Abrams plus they can deliver them fast. how about air defense we are in urgent need for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Malik Alashter said:


> Bro I've read about it on wiki so those info I got from there. any way I wish we go for it it would a good choice for us @ least for this decade until we can get a better one from the US, China or Russia. And I like to go to China for all our needs its just my opinion.



Dnt worry alashter jaan .. May Allah bless our countries.. After every dark night there is a bright morning.


----------



## Malik Alashter

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Dnt want to sound like a salesman but it's getting an AESA,IFR,MAWS etc etc already in service


It's ok none of us a decision maker we just amateurs so you have all the right to sale every thing.

Lol believe me I also wish we get the Al-khlid MBT. but you guys so slow making them.

So what kind of drones you offer the Iraqis since I just read from Dorritos11 that there is talk about drones from Pakistan too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Malik, a source said Iraq is buying T90 MS maybe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Doritos11 said:


> Malik, a source said Iraq is buying T90 MS maybe


Why not bro we in need for them plus the deal with Russia was big 4.2 billion that's not small at al.......did you know about the Russian,s apc,s we received weeks ago.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Malik Alashter said:


> It's ok none of us a decision maker we just amateurs so you have all the right to sale every thing.
> 
> Lol believe me I also wish we get the Al-khlid MBT. but you guys so slow making them.
> 
> So what kind of drones you offer the Iraqis since I just read from Dorritos11 that there is talk about drones from Pakistan too.



No we ain't slow .. It's in service with several countries ..

As for UAVs everything from small hand launched mini UAVs.. To UCAVs .. Even Turkish Ankas parts were developed by Pakistan..



Malik Alashter said:


> It's ok none of us a decision maker we just amateurs so you have all the right to sale every thing.
> 
> Lol believe me I also wish we get the Al-khlid MBT. but you guys so slow making them.
> 
> So what kind of drones you offer the Iraqis since I just read from Dorritos11 that there is talk about drones from Pakistan too.



Nope we are not slow .. It's in service with several countries .. Basic price is around 4 million even with cheaper Chinese avionics n without sophisticated systems like Rehbar IBMS or APS..

600 + upgraded AK Is are in service with he Pak Army .. Others exported to Sri Lanka, Morroco, Burma , Peru etc... 

As for UAVs from small hand launched UAVs to UCAVs.. Heck even Turkish Ankas parts were developed by PAC .. Pakistan.. Even exported them to USA n UK etc for border surv..

Here is a thread although not updated regularly or even with the complete info about all the UAVs .. But still..
Pakistan's UAV - Drone developments | Page 19

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> No we ain't slow .. It's in service with several countries ..
> 
> As for UAVs everything from small hand launched mini UAVs.. To UCAVs .. Even Turkish Ankas parts were developed by Pakistan..
> 
> 
> 
> Nope we are not slow .. It's in service with several countries .. Basic price is around 4 million even with cheaper Chinese avionics n without sophisticated systems like Rehbar IBMS or APS..
> 
> 600 + upgraded AK Is are in service with he Pak Army .. Others exported to Sri Lanka, Morroco, Burma , Peru etc...
> 
> As for UAVs from small hand launched UAVs to UCAVs.. Heck even Turkish Ankas parts were developed by PAC .. Pakistan.. Even exported them to USA n UK etc for border surv..
> 
> Here is a thread although not updated regularly or even with the complete info about all the UAVs .. But still..
> Pakistan's UAV - Drone developments | Page 19


but this burraq drone still under development not ready yet for your usage so no way for the market.


----------



## Doritos11

Malik Alashter said:


> Why not bro we in need for them plus the deal with Russia was big 4.2 billion that's not small at al.......did you know about the Russian,s apc,s we received weeks ago.



T90 MS is better than the M1A1M we have.
Delivery reports are not confirmed by pics or vids so I just wait for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Doritos11 said:


> T90 MS is better than the M1A1M we have.
> Delivery reports are not confirmed by pics or vids so I just wait for that.


They're coming soon Russians are good with delivering thier products on time even some times before the due date.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Malik Alashter said:


> but this burraq drone still under development not ready yet for your usage so no way for the market.



It has been inducted

Pakistan Military Review: Burraq Unmanned Combat Air Vehicle (UCAV)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> It has been inducted
> 
> Pakistan Military Review: Burraq Unmanned Combat Air Vehicle (UCAV)


Awesome we really in need for this kind of drones but even if we get them we don't have satellite to control them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Malik Alashter said:


> Awesome we really in need for this kind of drones but even if we get them we don't have satellite to control them.



No space satellite is needed for drone control, just a VSAT on the ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Doritos11 said:


> No space satellite is needed for drone control, just a VSAT on the ground.


BUT HOW FAR THIS VSAT RANGE IF YOU KNOW BRO.


----------



## revojam

Malik Alashter said:


> BUT HOW FAR THIS VSAT RANGE IF YOU KNOW BRO.


App. 300 KM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

--



revojam said:


> App. 300 KM.



MQ9 reaper has ~2000KM range, or do they use space satellites for that range ?


----------



## revojam

Doritos11 said:


> --
> 
> 
> 
> MQ9 reaper has ~2000KM range, or do they use space satellites for that range ?


That 2000 KM range can be fuel capacity you know but when it comes to satellita control range is unlimited as long as satellite signals reach the UAV.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

BUT I'VE READ IT'S ONLY 50 KM.


----------



## revojam

Malik Alashter said:


> BUT I'VE READ IT'S ONLY 50 KM.


Range of ground control station changes accordoing to antenna size you put bigger antenna you reach more range but majority of ground control stations i seen on net goes between 200-300 KM thats why i gave that number.

You see the little antenna on right? Thats the one sends signals to UAV from ground control statiton , nearly all ground control station antennas i seen exactly on that size so pretty much they have similar ranges.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11




----------



## Malik Alashter

revojam said:


> Range of ground control station changes accordoing to antenna size you put bigger antenna you reach more range but majority of ground control stations i seen on net goes between 200-300 KM thats why i gave that number.
> 
> You see the little antenna on right? Thats the one sends signals to UAV from ground control statiton , nearly all ground control station antennas i seen exactly on that size so pretty much they have similar ranges.


THAT'S ENOUGH RANGE TO COVER THE DESERT FROM RAMMADI CITY TO THE BORDER OF JORDAN. SO WHAT THEY'RE WAITING FOR FOR ALLAH'S SAKE, SYRIA AND SAUDI ARABIA.


----------



## Doritos11

T50 deal took a long time, they’re negotioating for armed drones with China and another state, will take time as well.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Doritos11 said:


> T50 deal took a long time, they’re negotioating for armed drones with China and another state, will take time as well.


WHAT ANOTHER STATE BRO WE KNOW THOSE STATES THEY'RE FEW ITS THE USA, CHINA, IRAN, AND ISRAEL AM I RIGHT ARE THERE MORE THAN THESE WITH A WORKING DRONE I MEAN IN SERVICE.


----------



## Doritos11

Malik Alashter said:


> WHAT ANOTHER STATE BRO WE KNOW THOSE STATES THEY'RE FEW ITS THE USA, CHINA, IRAN, AND ISRAEL AM I RIGHT ARE THERE MORE THAN THESE WITH A WORKING DRONE I MEAN IN SERVICE.



Said by the Minister of defence himself on vid, there are 3 main states that produce drones, Israel, China and the US of which Israel is no option, the US does not sell such drones and China is being negotiated with, he mentioned there is another state they are talking with.

South Africa, Turkey besides the ones you mentioned.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Doritos11 said:


> Said by the Minister of defence himself on vid, there are 3 main states that produce drones, Israel, China and the US of which Israel is no option, the US does not sell such drones and China is being negotiated with, he mentioned there is another state they are talking with.
> 
> South Africa, Turkey besides the ones you mentioned.


SOUTH AFRICA?. BUT TURKEY IS NOT GOING TO SELL US DRONES AT ALL UNLESS ISLAMISTS LOOSE POWER.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Dozens if new images.

Iraqi forces. 






Iraqi forces in Khaldiyah Anbar, after freeing it from terrorists. 










A burnt out ISIL vehicle in Khaldiyah, Anbar. 





Swat units in Anbar










Iraqi soldier in Mosul











After freeing Saglawi from terrorists in Anbar, old Iraqi Women makes tea for the soldiers. 





In Mosul


----------



## Alshawi1234

Iraqi forces clearing out the remaining terrorist remnants in Ramadi 





Iraqi forces in the mal3ab area in Ramadi after clearing most of it from terrorists. 





Iraqi soldiers fight alongside the local police in Ramadi. 
















Sniper scouts for enemy targets





Soldiers return to their bases after finishing their duty of protecting visitors of Karbala. 





From Khladiyah in Anbar after liberating it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Killing a terrorist





Soldiers engage targets































New police officer pay a visit to Imam Ali.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000and1night

These soldiers are the hero of our beloved country, they put there live in risk so the rest can be safe. May god be with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## viper46

fully geared infantrymen .......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer




----------



## Alshawi1234




----------



## Dizer




----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

*News*

US congress has approved the sale of AH 64 Apache helicopters to Iraq, the Obama adminstration & the pentagon have agreed on the sale earlier, now congress has agreed as well.
So theres no blockade anymore, we will see a DSCA sale notification soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

Doritos11 said:


> *News*
> 
> US congress has approved the sale of AH 64 Apache helicopters to Iraq, the Obama adminstration & the pentagon have agreed on the sale earlier, now congress has agreed as well.
> So theres no blockade anymore, we will see a DSCA sale notification soon.


But how many we plan to get.


----------



## Doritos11

~ 24-30.

US will loan aircraft until the Iraqi built ones are ready, in the mid of this year they will start to be delivered.


----------



## Doritos11

Might be Iraqs Pantsir S1 being built
bmpd - Небольшой фоторепортаж с "Щегловского вала"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Butchcassidy

Wow..these guys looking sharp...


----------



## Alshawi1234

From Ramadi today


----------



## Alshawi1234




----------



## Alshawi1234

Ce

Iraqi Officer Khalid Jaru Mohammed al-Dulaimi from Mosul. Has been fighting terrorist for 10 year, lost 11 of his relatives and has been injured 18 times. So for all the terrorists sympathizers, this is who you are fighting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Thats sad vid, he doesn’t look too happy.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Iraqi forces kill and arrest terrorists who tried to enter from Syria.

GRAPHIC WARNING







Doritos11 said:


> Thats sad vid, he doesn’t look too happy.


The revenge hasn't been fulfilled.

Bump


Alshawi1234 said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer




----------



## Alshawi1234

From the front lines in Anbar















Confiscated weapons after clearing areas in Anbar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pokdo

Doritos11 said:


>



im not quite sure what that is...can i have a name of it?


----------



## Dizer




----------



## Doritos11

pokdo said:


> im not quite sure what that is...can i have a name of it?



I think those UAV’s belong to the US


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11




----------



## Dizer




----------



## Dizer




----------



## IR5

Iraq TV (Al-Iraqiya) reported recently that Iraq discussing a deal for the purchase of four varieties fighter, one heavy aircraft, one semi-heavy aircraft and 1 light aircraft.

The proposed heavy aircraft: Eurofighter Typhoon, Dassault Rafale, Sukhoi Su-30 and Sukhoi Su-35.

The proposed semi-heavy aircraft: J-10B, Mikoyan MiG-35 and Saab JAS 39 NG.

The proposed light aircraft: F-16 (Purchase of several) or JF-17 Thunder.

What would you like to have? 

A business discussion with Russia on S-300/S-400 is ongoing. Army discuss a deal with Russia for the purchase of 1200 T-99 Armata [After 2015 production], Tor missile systems, Buk missile systems S-350 [in the future]. The only figures I heard on TV until now is that the Air Force needs a total of 650 aircraft from 2025 to 2030. and 2,500 battle tanks for the Army! 

A business with Iran Shahed-129 is ochså going! 
Impressive Iraq!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

Sounds good, but is there other online sources for this ^^ ?


----------



## IR5

Dizer said:


> ^^ ?


What I have just heard on TV. and it was live meeting with Defense Minister, as soon (maybe tomorrow), this news is published on the internet!


----------



## Dizer

IR5 said:


> What I have just heard on TV. and it was live meeting with Defense Minister, as soon (maybe tomorrow), this news is published on the internet!



on Aliraqia ?

when was it on ?


----------



## IR5

Dizer said:


> on Aliraqia ?
> 
> when was it on ?


That was end 21:15 in Iraqi time


----------



## Dizer

IR5 said:


> That was end 21:15 in Iraqi time



ya3ni teftehem arabi inta ?


----------



## IR5

Dizer said:


> ya3ni teftehem arabi inta ?


Naam, ana arif arabi, baba min Al-Iraq! wa mama min Iran.


----------



## Dizer

IR5 said:


> Naam, ana arif arabi, baba min Al-Iraq! wa mama min Iran.



laysh emkhalee al 3alm el irani ?

we go by our fathers.. not mothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

IR5 said:


> What I have just heard on TV. and it was live meeting with Defense Minister, as soon (maybe tomorrow), this news is published on the internet!


With the current mess in the ME, I doubt Iraq will have any real military cooperation or deals with Iran. The good thing is we have the US and Russia, and even china. The US doesn't want to sell Iraq advanced weapons, but they kind of changed their minds after Russia offered some nice toys to Iraq., 

I personally would rather stick with Russia for advanced fighters, heavy-medium transport helicopters and gunships, and advance air defense systems. Notably for the price difference, which is about 50% compared to western technology. 

US for Navy , f-16s, transport planes, and air traffic control/ radars, Abrams tanks. And other systems. 

China for armed UAV's, perhaps future military/ civilian satellites. Iraq also needs to jointly develop an advanced unmanned ground combat vehicle to fit its needs, china would be the perfect partner for that. Note that Chinese UAVS are about 90% less expensive than American UAV's of the same class. 

South Korea would also be a great military parter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR5

Dizer said:


> laysh emkhalee al 3alm el irani ?
> 
> we go by our fathers.. not mothers.


Ana khlito bilkhalat, ma barif keif abadelo!


----------



## Alshawi1234

pokdo said:


> im not quite sure what that is...can i have a name of it?


General Atomics MQ-1 Predator - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It's an old image when the US were still in Iraq.


----------



## Dizer

IR5 said:


> Iraq TV (Al-Iraqiya) reported recently that Iraq discussing a deal for the purchase of four varieties fighter, one heavy aircraft, one semi-heavy aircraft and 1 light aircraft.
> 
> The proposed heavy aircraft: Eurofighter Typhoon, Dassault Rafale, Sukhoi Su-30 and Sukhoi Su-35.
> 
> The proposed semi-heavy aircraft: J-10B, Mikoyan MiG-35 and Saab JAS 39 NG.
> 
> The proposed light aircraft: F-16 (Purchase of several) or JF-17 Thunder.
> 
> What would you like to have?
> 
> A business discussion with Russia on S-300/S-400 is ongoing. Army discuss a deal with Russia for the purchase of 1200 T-99 Armata [After 2015 production], Tor missile systems, Buk missile systems S-350 [in the future]. The only figures I heard on TV until now is that the Air Force needs a total of 650 aircraft from 2025 to 2030. and 2,500 battle tanks for the Army!
> 
> A business with Iran Shahed-129 is ochså going!
> Impressive Iraq!



After long and rigorous discussion and investigation, me and my colleagues have come to the conclusion, that the above is BS.

No offence. bes inta aslan mo 3raqi. No offence..


----------



## Doritos11

@Dizer

Even if it’s made up BS, it’s not far fetched from possibility and our own thoughts, pretty realistic anyway.

JF 17 negotiations currently
Mig 35 flight test mentioned
SU 30/35 model on an IQAF commanders desk

France and Britain offered to arm Iraq ( typhoon and rafale ).

S300 price was given automatically adds the S350/400.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

Doritos11 said:


> @Dizer
> 
> Even if it’s made up BS, it’s not far fetched from possibility and our own thoughts, pretty realistic anyway.
> 
> JF 17 negotiations currently
> Mig 35 flight test mentioned
> SU 30/35 model on an IQAF commanders desk
> 
> France and Britain offered to arm Iraq ( typhoon and rafale ).
> 
> S300 price was given automatically adds the S350/400.


If we can get 6-8 squadrons of su-30 or su-35 plus 2-3 squadrons of the rafale and 6-8 squadron either jf-17 or the j10 and I recommend we transfer technology of some key technologies especially electronics and it would great if we start with the Chinese and Russians like EW systems pods for reconnaissance jammers etc. We should ask for technology transfer for the fighters even if we get like 50-60% this is the only way we can catch up with advanced world we have thousands of highly educated people with high degrees and these people have the right to learn more and earn more knowledge just like any rifles in the advanced nations, since we pay big amount of money to the manufacturers, it's not in our favor to help them build their industries develop it while all we get toys don't no nothing about them or how they works and finally after ten years voila they're obsolete and keep spend the nation treasure for the same craps.


----------



## IR5

Dizer said:


> After long and rigorous discussion and investigation, me and my colleagues have come to the conclusion, that the above is BS.
> 
> No offence. bes inta aslan mo 3raqi. No offence..


.لك اغبر! اني مو عراقي؟! خاف انتة التطلع مو عراقي.
بس ما اعرف اغير هذه العلم الي خذتة بالغلط


----------



## Malik Alashter

IR5 said:


> لك اغبر! اني مو عراقي؟! خاف انتة التطلع مو عراقي.


رجاءا لا تسب واحد من اخوانك الولد كال لك من دون اهانة يعني ما كان يقصد اهانتك بعدين يعني انت الوحيد الي سمع بالخبر طيب اعطينة اي رابط لخبرك هذا.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR5

Malik Alashter said:


> رجاءا لا تسب واحد من اخوانك الولد كال لك من دون اهانة يعني ما كان يقصد اهانتك بعدين يعني انت الوحيد الي سمع بالخبر طيب اعطينة اي رابط لخبرك هذا.


اسف اخوي
واحد روسي اغبر كان ضارب سيارتي هسة الصبح و كنت عصبي.

بخصوص المصدر
اذ تربد اكون صريح فاني سمعت حرفي التالي: "ان العراق عازم علئ تجربة الطائرات المطروحة من الشركات الامريكية ، الروسية ، ا الفرنسية و البرطانية و اختيار ثلاثة اصناف و هي الثقيلة ، المتوصطة و الخفيفة" و هذه ديطلع بكل نشرة اخبار.

و لكن انا اربطت هذه بالخبار القديمة الي قراتهة هما و توصلت لهذه النتيجة
اعتذر عن سوء الفهم


----------



## Malik Alashter

IR5 said:


> اسف اخوي
> واحد روسي اغبر كان ضارب سيارتي هسة الصبح و كنت عصبي.
> 
> بخصوص المصدر
> اذ تربد اكون صريح فاني سمعت حرفي التالي: "ان العراق عازم علئ تجربة الطائرات المطروحة من الشركات الامريكية ، الروسية ، ا الفرنسية و البرطانية و اختيار ثلاثة اصناف و هي الثقيلة ، المتوصطة و الخفيفة" و هذه ديطلع بكل نشرة اخبار.
> 
> و لكن انا اربطت هذه بالخبار الفديمة الي قراتهة هما و توصلت لهذه النتيجة
> اعتذر عن سوء الفهم


اي هذي ممكن تكون صحيحة ومنطقية يا رب نسمع اخبار افضل.


----------



## Alshawi1234

IR5 said:


> اسف اخوي
> واحد روسي اغبر كان ضارب سيارتي هسة الصبح و كنت عصبي.
> 
> بخصوص المصدر
> اذ تربد اكون صريح فاني سمعت حرفي التالي: "ان العراق عازم علئ تجربة الطائرات المطروحة من الشركات الامريكية ، الروسية ، ا الفرنسية و البرطانية و اختيار ثلاثة اصناف و هي الثقيلة ، المتوصطة و الخفيفة" و هذه ديطلع بكل نشرة اخبار.
> 
> و لكن انا اربطت هذه بالخبار الفديمة الي قراتهة هما و توصلت لهذه النتيجة
> اعتذر عن سوء الفهم




الكلام عن تجربة الجماعة فهموا علط. تراولاهم جاي تگول اقتناء الطائرات و نعرف مستحيل اي جيش يقتني جميع الطيارات الذكرتهن. 

المهم اذا تريد تغير العلم اضغط على اسمك فوق و اضغط personal detail أنوب انزل و غير العلم.


----------



## IR5

Alshawi1234 said:


> الكلام عن تجربة الجماعة فهموا علط. تراولاهم جاي تگول اقتناء الطائرات و نعرف مستحيل اي جيش يقتني جميع الطيارات الذكرتهن.
> 
> المهم اذا تريد تغير العلم اضغط على اسمك فوق و اضغط personal detail أنوب انزل و غير العلم.


اه
انا كان قصدي طائرة من كل نوع ( خفيف متوصط و ثقيل ( و ليس الكل

بخصوص العلم، مكتوب انو يجب ام ارسل رسالة الئ admin
و لكن عل العموم شكرا


----------



## pokdo

Alshawi1234 said:


> With the current mess in the ME, I doubt Iraq will have any real military cooperation or deals with Iran. The good thing is we have the US and Russia, and even china. The US doesn't want to sell Iraq advanced weapons, but they kind of changed their minds after Russia offered some nice toys to Iraq.,
> 
> I personally would rather stick with Russia for advanced fighters, heavy-medium transport helicopters and gunships, and advance air defense systems. Notably for the price difference, which is about 50% compared to western technology.
> 
> US for Navy , f-16s, transport planes, and air traffic control/ radars, Abrams tanks. And other systems.
> 
> China for armed UAV's, perhaps future military/ civilian satellites. Iraq also needs to jointly develop an advanced unmanned ground combat vehicle to fit its needs, china would be the perfect partner for that. Note that Chinese UAVS are about 90% less expensive than American UAV's of the same class.
> 
> South Korea would also be a great military parter.



I would like to express my sincere gratitude for your mentioning.

Hope for a much stronger military presence of iraq in the future!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR5

و لكن اذ نريد نلخص مشتريات القوات العراقية 2014-2024:

-400 M1 Abrahms (?)
-Unknown numbers of T-99 Armata
-Heavy fighter (Choice;: Typhoon , Rafale , Su-30/35)

-Semi-Heavy fighter (Choice: MiG-35 , Jas 39 NG or J-10B) 

-Light fighter (Choice: Jf-17 Thunder or F-16 (buy more))

-Air defence (Probably S-400 and S-350) 

More?
Help me boys


----------



## pokdo

So this could be a presumable scenario I wish.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Look here you can see the saudi plates that's a war declaration!?.


----------



## Arabian Legend

Malik Alashter said:


> Look here you can see the saudi plates that's a war declaration!?.



Maliki propaganda at its best. Let us assume for the sake of argument that it is true and not that this LP wasn't taken from somewhere else and put on later. You simply accuse Maliki incompetence government, otherwise the LP would not have got in. Second, KSA-Iraq border is completely sealed so, there must another way where these plates managed to get in. In that case you need to secure your own borders. It is not that hard to steal plates off from places like Lebanon and Syria left off after the revolution broke out.

Sorry I'm not buying it. 

Its just that Maliki government is trying to make some execuse to crake on Sunni iraqis or anyone that don't agree with labeling everyone as a terrorist. 

You aren't simply blaming KSA but showing your own failure in stabilizing the situation in Iraq. 


A war declaration? Im not sure if you understand what the word ''declaration'' means and If you think this is a war declaration then go ahead show your balls. No defense systems, No air force. No navy, nothing.


----------



## Doritos11

Arabian Legend said:


> Its just that Maliki government is trying to make some execuse to crake on Sunni iraqis or anyone that don't agree with labeling everyone as a terrorist.



Anyone that is ISIL or with ISIL against the army = ISIL terrorists, 'Sunni' Iraqis are with the army.


----------



## Arabian Legend

Doritos11 said:


> Anyone that is ISIL or with ISIL against the army = ISIL terrorists, 'Sunni' Iraqis are with the army.



I don't care what happens in Iraq. You guys can kill each other for all I care. A country filled with terrorism bombs here and there, sectarian war, incompetent government and army…etc. 

What I was saying is that don't pass the buck to KSA for your own failure.


----------



## Falcon29

When I see any Arabic armed forces thread, or Egyptian armed forces, Jordanian, or new weapons deal...to be honest I laugh at all of you. Because these aren't developments and these armies don't play a role of actual armed services. They rather serve the monarchy and take part in a security role. That's it. 

None of the Arabic nations develop military might or produce good soldiers to protect their nation or to lend a hand to a fellow Arabic nation. They all serve the monarchies, the leadership and their primary role is to protect leadership and crackdown on population when needed. It's a shame we even call them armies. 

Same with Egyptian military, it runs the country, protects leadership and purchases weapons to use against their own people. This is why our maintenance or military equipment is horrible, our soldiers are lazy, incompetent. Because they know they don't serve an actual purpose besides taking orders via corrupt/puppet government which takes orders from USA and USA further exploits it by declaring 'joint-operations' by targeting suspected militants with drones to make sure the army is doing its purpose which is to kill each other. They do this in almost every Arabic nation. 

I wouldn't be surprised if they sponsor these militants as well or at least allow them to transfer funds to each other when they could prevent that. But, they don't, they want it to happen to keep our militaries pawns for the West. 

They only try taking action against Hezbollah or Hamas, they try squeezing them as much as possible, try to freeze their assets and funds because those organizations are actual semi military organizations which don't serve monarchies and fight for their people's and nations. 

All this strategy is to keep Arabic states at their weak point fighting each other and to aid Israel to the fullest with intelligence, weapons, and make sure they stay way on top to do as they wish. Even to the point of arming them with nuclear weapons and covering up nuclear tests by Israel. 

This is why you Arabs will see 10 years from now there is going to be more instability in which Israel will have to 'protect' itself and start taking military action and slowly start usurping portions of your land. This whole thing is a conspiracy against our nations yet we play it so badly and ignite even more sectarian tensions because our people are by far some of the most ignorant people who don't think at all. 

And then you guys tell me it has nothing to do with Israel shutup, oh really so what is it about? You guys tell me, it's all about that stupid Jewish terrorist state.


----------



## Informant

It's not right to blame KSA for Iraq's ills. Blindly siding with Iranian Mullas ( or even KSA sheikhs) will do that to the country. Polarizing a sizeable populace will wreak havoc. In the end Iraqis suffer, not the Iranians or Saudis. Keep away from mindlessly attaching yourself to a sect, otherwise shit's gon' blow up. 

I see a destructive footprint wherever Iran meddles. KSA has a much less of a violent footprint. Balancing is need. Your PM shouldnt be calling himself a Shite, he should only be calling himself Iraqi. I heard a speech by him and my thoughts were of extreme disgust. 

Not because he's a Shiite, but because your country is riddled with terrorism and what he does is adds fuel to fire. Iran's using Iraq just as KSA used Iraq during the long war you guys had. Just not play into the opposing hands. We have been going through something similar if not the same. Religious extremism is our ill but slowly we're getting over it. Sectarian crap is not easily controlled.


----------



## Doritos11

Arabian Legend said:


> I don't care what happens in Iraq. You guys can kill each other for all I care. A country filled with terrorism bombs here and there, sectarian war, incompetent government and army…etc.
> 
> What I was saying is that don't pass the buck to KSA for your own failure.



No one said that Saudi Arabia is responsible for it, but Saudi Arabia has a big hand in terrorism, be it funding from people or terrorists that come here.




Hazzy997 said:


> When I see any Arabic armed forces thread, or Egyptian armed forces, Jordanian, or new weapons deal...to be honest I laugh at all of you. Because these aren't developments and these armies don't play a role of actual armed services. They rather serve the monarchy and take part in a security role. That's it.
> 
> None of the Arabic nations develop military might or produce good soldiers to protect their nation or to lend a hand to a fellow Arabic nation. They all serve the monarchies, the leadership and their primary role is to protect leadership and crackdown on population when needed. It's a shame we even call them armies.
> 
> Same with Egyptian military, it runs the country, protects leadership and purchases weapons to use against their own people. This is why our maintenance or military equipment is horrible, our soldiers are lazy, incompetent. Because they know they don't serve an actual purpose besides taking orders via corrupt/puppet government which takes orders from USA and USA further exploits it by declaring 'joint-operations' by targeting suspected militants with drones to make sure the army is doing its purpose which is to kill each other. They do this in almost every Arabic nation.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if they sponsor these militants as well or at least allow them to transfer funds to each other when they could prevent that. But, they don't, they want it to happen to keep our militaries pawns for the West.
> 
> They only try taking action against Hezbollah or Hamas, they try squeezing them as much as possible, try to freeze their assets and funds because those organizations are actual semi military organizations which don't serve monarchies and fight for their people's and nations.
> 
> All this strategy is to keep Arabic states at their weak point fighting each other and to aid Israel to the fullest with intelligence, weapons, and make sure they stay way on top to do as they wish. Even to the point of arming them with nuclear weapons and covering up nuclear tests by Israel.
> 
> This is why you Arabs will see 10 years from now there is going to be more instability in which Israel will have to 'protect' itself and start taking military action and slowly start usurping portions of your land. This whole thing is a conspiracy against our nations yet we play it so badly and ignite even more sectarian tensions because our people are by far some of the most ignorant people who don't think at all.
> 
> And then you guys tell me it has nothing to do with Israel shutup, oh really so what is it about? You guys tell me, it's all about that stupid Jewish terrorist state.



Your only interest here is to counter Israel with all cost even if that includes supporting AQ, ISIL whatever it is, you even combine Hezbollah and ISIS support while these 2 would only kill each other.


----------



## Falcon29

Doritos11 said:


> No one said that Saudi Arabia is responsible for it, but Saudi Arabia has a big hand in terrorism, be it funding from people or terrorists that come here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your only interest here is to counter Israel with all cost even if that includes supporting AQ, ISIL whatever it is, you even combine Hezbollah and ISIS support while these 2 would only kill each other.



It's not about countering Israel, go look at my post in the Arabic coffee shop. I explained why I stand firmly against Israel and it's not that I want to see anything done against them in the future. 

You on the other hand, Crusader Bush, keep telling us to shutup and keep killing each other as if we are dogs on your leash and if we seek freedom from this hell you come to reiterate to us that we need to keep destroying ourselves even more.

Go **** yourself you CIA crusader Zionist agent piece of shit, we hate the two Satans of the region and all imperialist terrorists who are the reason we live in a hell today. Death to Israel, if Israel's security is the reason our people suffer poverty, corruption, puppet governments, tribal violence, invasions by NATO , etcc..then **** them and **** you you fucking asshole!


----------



## Doritos11

Hazzy997 said:


> It's not about countering Israel, go look at my post in the Arabic coffee shop. I explained why I stand firmly against Israel and it's not that I want to see anything done against them in the future.
> 
> You on the other hand, Crusader Bush, keep telling us to shutup and keep killing each other as if we are dogs on your leash and if we seek freedom from this hell you come to reiterate to us that we need to keep destroying ourselves even more.
> 
> Go **** yourself you CIA crusader Zionist agent piece of shit, we hate the two Satans of the region and all imperialist terrorists who are the reason we live in a hell today. Death to Israel, if Israel's security is the reason our people suffer poverty, corruption, puppet governments, tribal violence, invasions by NATO , etcc..then **** them and **** you you fucking asshole!



Lol, you always get angry here not just at me but also on the Egyptian guy agent.


----------



## xenon54 out

@Doritos11 Iraq got some vehicles from US such as M1 Abrams if im not wrong, would they also sell F16?


----------



## Doritos11

xenon54 said:


> @Doritos11 Iraq got some vehicles from US such as M1 Abrams if im not wrong, would they also sell F16?



Currently 140 Abrams in service, 6 on order, deal for 175 more on hold.
36 F16 block 52’s ordered, delivery starts this summer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Doritos11 said:


> Currently 140 Abrams in service, 6 on order, deal for 175 more on hold.
> 36 F16 block 52’s ordered, delivery starts this summer


Nice, are these beeing built in US?


----------



## Doritos11

xenon54 said:


> Nice, are these beeing built in US?



Yes they’re new built but they might buy ex US Abrams from their storage, a lot cheaper and quicker

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Doritos11 said:


> Lol, you always get angry here not just at me but also on the Egyptian guy agent.



Yeah, crusader bush, you're not even an Arab go to hell. I feel like I'm talking to the head of the CIA ..."WTF, you want self determination? You want economic stability? You want good for your own people? You want to sympathize with your brothers? ARE YOU OUT OF YOUR FUCKING MIND GO KILL TEN HAJIS RIGHT NOW YA CAMEL JOCKEYS KEEP KILLING EACH OTHER!".


----------



## xenon54 out

Doritos11 said:


> Yes they’re new built but they might buy ex US Abrams from their storage, a lot cheaper and quicker


It doesnt need to be brand new as long as its doing its job. 

Would you say Iraq will go for western weapons in future or will they also buy Russian and Chinese weapons?


----------



## Falcon29

Doritos11 said:


> Currently 140 Abrams in service, 6 on order, deal for 175 more on hold.
> 36 F16 block 52’s ordered, delivery starts this summer



Big fucking deal, you become their slaves they'll give you more toys to kill your own people. Your army is still a useless piece of shit just like every other Arabic military in the world. Except in saddams days we actually had a dedicated military.


----------



## Doritos11

Hazzy997 said:


> Yeah, crusader bush, you're not even an Arab go to hell. I feel like I'm talking to the head of the CIA ..."WTF, you want self determination? You want economic stability? You want good for your own people? You want to sympathize with your brothers? ARE YOU OUT OF YOUR FUCKING MIND GO KILL TEN HAJIS RIGHT NOW YA CAMEL JOCKEYS KEEP KILLING EACH OTHER!".




You might be partially European, who says your Arab by ethnicity anyway ?

Maybe i’m more of an Ayrab, anyway you’re telling me I should go to hell because I might not be Arab ?
As for the reading part, Iranians read it, they must be Arab.

Quit raging your angry for no reason



Hazzy997 said:


> Big fucking deal, you become their slaves they'll give you more toys to kill your own people. Your army is still a useless piece of shit just like every other Arabic military in the world. Except in saddams days we actually had a dedicated military.



Either client state of the US or Iran make up your mind, not both, Saddams days was a militarized state, anyway since you can’t wait I hope you get a leader like him, don’t forget you will be a tool for war the next 10 years.


----------



## Falcon29

Doritos11 said:


> You might be partially European, who says your Arab by ethnicity anyway ?
> 
> Maybe i’m more of an Ayrab, anyway you’re telling me I should go to hell because I might not be Arab ?
> As for the reading part, Iranians read it, they must be Arab.
> 
> Quit raging your angry for no reason



You have backwards thinking, keep killing each other take attention off of people who installed almost all regimes after occupying our nations and granting 'independence' decades ago while putting a place a terrorist state which has powers super powers don't even have. Which country in the world besides Israel was allowed to have a secret nuclear weapons program and arsenal? Don't tell bullshit they are threatened by neighbors, yeah right their neighbors are completely destroyed. US administration even covered up their nuclear weapons tests in the ocean.


----------



## Doritos11

Hazzy997 said:


> You have backwards thinking, keep killing each other take attention off of people who installed almost all regimes after occupying our nations and granting 'independence' decades ago while putting a place a terrorist state which has powers super powers don't even have. Which country in the world besides Israel was allowed to have a secret nuclear weapons program and arsenal? Don't tell bullshit they are threatened by neighbors, yeah right their neighbors are completely destroyed. US administration even covered up their nuclear weapons tests in the ocean.



The thing here is i’m not killing anyone or inciting violence, other Arabs are blame them.


----------



## Falcon29

Doritos11 said:


> You might be partially European, who says your Arab by ethnicity anyway ?
> 
> Maybe i’m more of an Ayrab, anyway you’re telling me I should go to hell because I might not be Arab ?
> As for the reading part, Iranians read it, they must be Arab.
> 
> Quit raging your angry for no reason
> 
> 
> 
> Either client state of the US or Iran make up your mind, not both, Saddams days was a militarized state, anyway since you can’t wait I hope you get a leader like him, don’t forget you will be a tool for war the next 10 years.



I love how you acknowledge our lack of freedom yet play along with their strategy which is to discuss things as if they're internal affairs. They aren't, we aren't allowed freedom to function as normal states if we don't fit their criteria. So why the hell do you surrender? If we were all like Iran without the proxy nonsense we could challenge this hegemony and force them to abandon their plans they apply to all Arabs and Muslims around the world. But not to Israel. So they hate all Muslims and declare war on Islam, which other region do they do this bullshit to in the world?



Doritos11 said:


> The thing here is i’m not killing anyone or inciting violence, other Arabs are blame them.



Yeah of course, you're all wrong, you, Arabian legend, Balckeagle ...etc....

Answer my question about Israel please.


----------



## Doritos11

Hazzy997 said:


> I love how you acknowledge our lack of freedom yet play along with their strategy which is to discuss things as if they're internal affairs. They aren't, we aren't allowed freedom to function as normal states if we don't fit their criteria. So why the hell do you surrender? If we were all like Iran without the proxy nonsense we could challenge this hegemony and force them to abandon their plans they apply to all Arabs and Muslims around the world. But not to Israel. So they hate all Muslims and declare war on Islam, which other region do they do this bullshit to in the world?



Like Iran yet you like Saddams time, what is this ?
Can we be Safavids or not ?

Your point is that Israel is the enemy, what else is there that I do wrong here



xenon54 said:


> It doesnt need to be brand new as long as its doing its job.
> 
> Would you say Iraq will go for western weapons in future or will they also buy Russian and Chinese weapons?



4.2-8 billion Russian deal is signed/being expanded.

But I guess we shouldn’t buy from jew Russia either, whatever we do we are wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Doritos11 said:


> Like Iran yet you like Saddams time, what is this ?
> Can we be Safavids or not ?
> 
> Your point is that Israel is the enemy, what else is there that I do wrong here



No that's not my point, go read what I said about all suffering at expense of Israel and imperialism. 

I said I liked how Saddam built a military with a real purpose and eventually stood against the hegemony. Not for everything he did, and yes I do like Iran's attempt to defend their interests by challenging the status quo even at a heavy price.


----------



## Doritos11

Hazzy997 said:


> No that's not my point, go read what I said about all suffering at expense of Israel and imperialism.
> 
> I said I liked how Saddam built a military with a real purpose and eventually stood against the hegemony. Not for everything he did, and yes I do like Iran's attempt to defend their interests by challenging the status quo even at a heavy price.



That time is gone now, it all happened.

Now do you want me to support something else then the state forces ?
ISIS for example should I support them to be good or what ?


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Did Iraq receive any F-16s to this day?


----------



## Doritos11

no


----------



## Falcon29

Doritos11 said:


> That time is gone now, it all happened.
> 
> Now do you want me to support something else then the state forces ?
> ISIS for example should I support them to be good or what ?



Go back and read what I said.


----------



## Doritos11

Hazzy997 said:


> Go back and read what I said.



No, lets just return back to topic


----------



## Falcon29

Doritos11 said:


> No, lets just return back to topic



Stay on your topic, be proud of nothing for all I care if this is what you guys have pride in then stay this way. 

However, read what I said previously so could understand my concern and stop changing what it is.


----------



## Doritos11

Hazzy997 said:


> Stay on your topic, be proud of nothing for all I care if this is what you guys have pride in then stay this way.
> 
> However, read what I said previously so could understand my concern and stop changing what it is.



You’ve insulted me and told me to go to hell, you rage on the Egyptian guy everytime you argue with him so why the **** should I even do the effort, support who you want and I support who I want. Now gtfo.


----------



## Falcon29

Doritos11 said:


> You’ve insulted me and told me to go to hell, you rage on the Egyptian guy everytime you argue with him so why the **** should I even do the effort, support who you want and I support who I want.



It's not about support dumbass learn how to comprehend.


----------



## Doritos11

Hazzy997 said:


> It's not about support *dumbass *learn how to comprehend.



Ok donkey, any other insult you feel like throwing off today, since your the good Muslim here.


----------



## Falcon29

Doritos11 said:


> Ok donkey, any other insult you feel like throwing off today, since your the good Muslim here.



Where did I say I was the good Muslim? The difference between me and you is I stay consistent, I don't have a solution to all our problems, however I don't keep feeding of this situation and add more fuel to the fire. I see a larger picture and things would be different if all of us thought the way I did.


----------



## Salman_Farsi

I have a question: what is the exact model of iraqi m-1 tanks?


----------



## Doritos11

Hazzy997 said:


> Where did I say I was the good Muslim? The difference between me and you is I stay consistent, I don't have a solution to all our problems, however I don't keep feeding of this situation and add more fuel to the fire. I see a larger picture and things would be different if all of us thought the way I did.



Let me save the effort, he will answer for me and the other guy.


----------



## Falcon29

Doritos11 said:


> Let me save the effort, he will answer for me and the other guy.



Yo defend understand Arabic and the guy from Gaza was saying something very normal and of course the Egyptian turned it into an emotional thing, both men have a black and white view but obviously one of them makes fabrications and doesn't look at it from their perspective. What's the point of this video? You don't even understand Arabic.


----------



## pokdo

I think you've gone too far gentlemen

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Doritos11

Hazzy997 said:


> Yo defend understand Arabic and the guy from Gaza was saying something very normal and of course the Egyptian turned it into an emotional thing, both men have a black and white view but obviously one of them makes fabrications and doesn't look at it from their perspective. What's the point of this video? You don't even understand Arabic.



Yo don’t read Arabic*, I understand the shit.


----------



## Falcon29

Doritos11 said:


> Yo don’t read Arabic*, I understand the shit.



No you don't read Arabic, it understand it completely it's stupid and has nothing to do with the topic.


----------



## Dizer

Hazzy997 said:


> No you don't read Arabic, it understand it completely it's stupid and has nothing to do with the topic.


palestinian zerban.. shouldn't you be more concerned about your people taking it up their backside from the zionists ?

7mar ibn 7mar.


----------



## Falcon29

Dizer said:


> palatinate zerban.. shouldn't you be more concerned about your people taking it up their backside from the zionists ?
> 
> 7mar ibn 7mar.



خش في طيزي انت إنسان تبع حق ولا إنسان ضد السنة 

اقتلو المسلاحين الشيعة مع المسلاحين السنة لو هاد معركة ضد الإرهابالإرهاب


----------



## -SINAN-

pokdo said:


> I would like to express my sincere gratitude for your mentioning.
> 
> Hope for a much stronger military presence of iraq in the future!



Hi Korean bro. 

First time, i see you on PDF.  Visit Turkish section also. Maybe Altay Tank can get your attention.

And also can you look at this thread.

Diary of a Turkish Soldier in Korean War

I ask all the Koreans about this question whenever i came into contact with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer

Hazzy997 said:


> *خش في طيزي* انت إنسان تبع حق ولا إنسان ضد السنة
> 
> اقتلو المسلاحين الشيعة مع المسلاحين السنة لو هاد معركة ضد الإرهابالإرهاب





definitely palastenian.

I think you got your hands and ..... full already. They're giving it to you real good back at home.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Hazzy997 said:


> Big fucking deal, you become their slaves they'll give you more toys to kill your own people. Your army is still a useless piece of shit just like every other Arabic military in the world. Except in saddams days we actually had a dedicated military.



Want to screw off, better than messing this thread up. The Iraqi army is fighting alongside sunni tribes againt ISIL members. Besides you stick with Palestine, Iraq shouldn't be any of your concern.

You mentioned a few Sunnis being killed most likely by ISIL and yet forget to mention that 93% of terrorist victims in Iraq are Shias. are you blind?


----------



## Falcon29

Dizer said:


> definitely palastenian.
> 
> I think you got your hands and ..... full already. They're giving it to you real good back at home.



Poor guy, I don't want to speak about situation in Iraq because I sympathize with Iraqis and wish to see a good future for them. However, none of you have answered my question. If I see a balanced government than I will support the government without hesitating. These small steps need to be taken to gain much more credibility but you guys make them a bigger deal than they really are. 

And I'm glad you realized I'm a Palestinian. 

شلونك ي عسل


----------



## Doritos11

I do know Arabic actually, just don’t read it.

That to clear the shit all up.


----------



## Falcon29

Alshawi1234 said:


> Want to screw off, better than messing this thread up. The Iraqi army is fighting alongside sunni tribes againt ISIL members. Besides you stick with Palestine, Iraq shouldn't be any of your concern.
> 
> You mentioned a few Sunnis being killed most likely by ISIL and yet forget to mention that 93% of terrorist victims in Iraq are Shias. are you blind?



This conversation didn't start off this way, I made a statement regarding all Arabic armed forces and their purposes. 

Of course Doritos then turned it into something else and we discussed their role as Iraqi armed forces and I raised up a question for him. Simple question, if the Iraqi government can respond to that question they will gain credibility in Iraq and amongst many people's. 

93% of prisoners being tortured are Sunni as well including woman.


----------



## -SINAN-

What's going on here.....?

Why would Arabs fights amongst each other...


----------



## Dizer

Sinan said:


> What's going on here.....?
> 
> Why would Arabs fights amongst each other...



nothing new bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

Hazzy seems to have lost his shit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

Hazzy997 said:


> 93% of prisoners being tortured are Sunni as well including woman.



Good news then,
new rules of engagement since a month, captured terrorists get executed on sight.

No more torture for your friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Doritos11 said:


> Good news then,
> new rules of engagement since a month, captured terrorists get executed on sight.
> 
> No more torture for your friends.



Show us statistics where those prisoners were proven to be terrorists through court. If they're proven then the law applies to them and Iraq is justified in upholding law. However, the vast majority are suspected people and sometimes people related to suspected militants and it's unfortunate you would support rape of a relative of a militant she has nothing to do with because you're full of hatred against Sunnis.


----------



## Doritos11

Hazzy997 said:


> Show us statistics where those prisoners were proven to be terrorists through court. If they're proven then the law applies to them and Iraq is justified in upholding law. However, the vast majority are suspected people and sometimes people related to suspected militants and it's unfortunate .




When in a battle and you capture someone he could be either a suspect or a terrorist, if a terrorist he gets executed on sight now, is suspect he gets arrested. This according to the new rules, in court they handle it further. There are innocent people in jail everywhere especially in Arab states, lot of work to do.




> you would support rape of a relative of a militant she has nothing to do with because you're full of hatred against Sunnis



Suddenly I support rape
Yes I hate Sunnis even though my parents are, indeed! 

Your posts are retarded, just scroll through the last few pages and read it again.



Sinan said:


> What's going on here.....?
> 
> Why would Arabs fights amongst each other...



A fight about nothing actually, but he likes it so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

> When in a battle and you capture someone he could be either a suspect or a terrorist, if a terrorist he gets executed on sight now, is suspect he gets arrested. This according to the new rules, in court they handle it further. There are innocent people in jail everywhere especially in Arab states, lot of work to do.



Show me statistics that everyone in Iraqi prisons are captured in battle.




> Suddenly I support rape



Iraqi forces rape women in jail, if you don't support it condemn it right here and right now. The Maliki government doesn't do anything about it.



> Yes I hate Sunnis even though my parents are, indeed!



That's a good joke, you refer to all Arabs and Sunnis as 'Wahabis' yet tell us you're Sunni.



> Your posts are retarded, just scroll through the last few pages and read it again.



My posts are simple, you guys disagree with me that Iraq should rid itself of a double standard by disarming all militias including Shia militias as a start. Then later on they could do a better job of representing the whole country rather than just the Shia population. They will gain lots of credibility that way and many of Iraq's problems will be solved which is what I want. I haven't seen one of you agree to this yet though. That's all I'm looking for.


----------



## Doritos11

Hazzy997 said:


> Show me statistics that everyone in Iraqi prisons are captured in battle.


No, you can call the gov and ask them.




> *Iraqi forces rape women in jail*, if you don't support it condemn it right here and right now. The Maliki government doesn't do anything about it.


Evidence ( not articles ), 1st eye evidence.




> That's a good joke, you refer to all Arabs and Sunnis as 'Wahabis' yet tell us you're Sunni.


Wahabi is a word I barely use.




> My posts are simple, you guys disagree with me that Iraq should rid itself of a double standard by disarming all militias including Shia militias as a start. Then later on they could do a better job of representing the whole country rather than just the Shia population. They will gain lots of credibility that way and many of Iraq's problems will be solved which is what I want. I haven't seen one of you agree to this yet though. That's all I'm looking for


*Priorities*

Al Jazeera is the source

Maliki's Iraq: Rape, executions and torture - Human Rights - Al Jazeera English


----------



## Falcon29

> No, you can call the gov and ask them.



So you made the notion that all prisoners are people captured in battle but have nothing to back it up. Typical of you.



> Evidence ( not articles ), 1st eye evidence.



Here's your minister acknowledging it:

Women Tortured And Raped In Iraqi Prisons, Human Rights Watch Says



> "These abuses have caused a deep-seated anger and lack of trust between Iraq's diverse communities and security forces, and all Iraqis are paying the price."
> 
> A spokesman for Iraq's Human Rights Ministry said the testimonies in the HRW report were "over-exaggerated," but acknowledged that "we have some limited illegal behaviors which were practiced by security forces against women prisoners," which it said had been identified by the ministry's own teams.






*



Priorities

Click to expand...

*
I don't get news off of Al-Jazeera, you still ignored my points though, which tells me a lot about you. It's simple, just state that you support the disarming of all non state actors including Shia militias. This is a start.


----------



## Doritos11

Hazzy997 said:


> So you made the notion that all prisoners are people captured in battle but have nothing to back it up. Typical of you.
> 
> Here's your minister acknowledging it:
> 
> Women Tortured And Raped In Iraqi Prisons, Human Rights Watch Says
> 
> I don't get news off of Al-Jazeera, you still ignored my points though, which tells me a lot about you. It's simple, just state that you support the disarming of all non state actors including Shia militias. This is a start.




I see, and your point with that article and video is ?

Your trying to turn it sectarian and nationalize it trying to make it part of the identification of the Iraqi gov, Iraqi army and their supporters.

Didn’t you say you were in the US navy ? Now what did the US soldiers in Abu Ghraib do, part of your organization/
If I start nationalizing that you will be part of it.

You see any of the shit you bring up turns into bullshit here, none of it is valid.


----------



## Falcon29

> I see, and your point with that article and video is ?



You asked for evidence regarding sexual abuse of women in Iraqi prisons, so I have you a quote by an Iraqi minister. 



> Your trying to turn it sectarian and nationalize it trying to make it part of the identification of the Iraqi gov, Iraqi army and their supporters.



It didn't begin this way but you had to turn into ISIL/anti Hamas discussion when I was ranting against arabic armed forces of all kinds. So unfortunately, you had wrong priorities, everybody here knows I won't take attacks on Hamas lightly, it's equivalent of declaring war on me. I didn't criticize Iraqi heros, I criticized Iraqi government double standard. Ironically, today you're anti sectarian yet a few hours back you were telling us we won't stop killing each other when I made my very long post of Arabic worlds state. 



> Didn’t you say you were in the US navy ? Now what did the US soldiers in Abu Ghraib do, part of your organization/
> If I start nationalizing that you will be part of it.



Did you really believe that? I'm very anti American military and just made a mention of Abu Gharib in a thread before you wrote this, in a Ukraine EU sanctions thread. 



> You see any of the shit you bring up turns into bullshit here, none of it is valid.



What's not valid?


----------



## Doritos11

Hazzy997 said:


> You asked for evidence regarding sexual abuse of women in Iraqi prisons, so I have you a quote by an Iraqi minister.


Yes, but you said : 93% of prisoners being tortured are Sunni as well including woman.
Your trying to make it sectarian.




> It didn't begin this way but you had to turn into ISIL/anti Hamas discussion when I was ranting against arabic armed forces of all kinds. So unfortunately, you had wrong priorities, everybody here knows I won't take attacks on Hamas lightly, it's equivalent of declaring war on me. I didn't criticize Iraqi heros,* I criticized Iraqi government *double standard. Ironically,



THEN GO MAKE A THREAD FOR THAT SHIT, THIS IS THE LAST POST FROM ME





> today you're anti sectarian yet a few hours back you were telling us we won't stop killing each other when I made my very long post of Arabic worlds state.



I said.



> Your only interest here is to counter Israel with all cost even if that includes supporting AQ, ISIL whatever it is, you even combine Hezbollah and ISIS support while these 2 would only kill each other.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Doritos11 said:


> Good news then,
> new rules of engagement since a month, captured terrorists get executed on sight.
> 
> No more torture for your friends.


That's really good news well the best news I've heard for ages.


----------



## pokdo

Sinan said:


> Hi Korean bro.
> 
> First time, i see you on PDF.  Visit Turkish section also. Maybe Altay Tank can get your attention.
> 
> And also can you look at this thread.
> 
> Diary of a Turkish Soldier in Korean War
> 
> I ask all the Koreans about this question whenever i came into contact with them.


It's a total ignorance of mine about keep forgetting things.
Actually I was one of the big fans on those threads in the past.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

> Yes, but you said : 93% of prisoners being tortured are Sunni as well including woman.
> Your trying to make it sectarian.



You Iraqi Shias do a great job of making it sectarian I don't need to do that, your friend gave an statistic and I gave a statistic in response. 



> THEN GO MAKE A THREAD FOR THAT SHIT, THIS IS THE LAST POST FROM ME



Don't say stupid things next time, I'm glad you learned your lesson. And it won't end until I see less sectarian hatred from you guys under the disguise of 'killing terrorists'. Your tone of language and perspective is not from a national point of view it's clear you are Shia and have something against Iraqi Sunnis. Otherwise you would simply state that you agree the Iraqi government should also disarm Shia militias and do a better job of representing all Iraqis rather than just the Shia ones.


----------



## Doritos11

@Aeronaut 

Can you tell Hazzy to gtfo


----------



## Falcon29

Doritos11 said:


> @Aeronaut
> 
> Can you tell Hazzy to gtfo



So are you with or against all terrorists? All you need to tell us is that you support the state against Shia and Sunni militants.


----------



## 1000and1night

And people ask me why I dont like arabs beside Iraqis, EVERYONE have something to say about Iraq when their own country is in deep 5ara


----------



## Falcon29

1000and1night said:


> And people ask me why I dont like arabs beside Iraqis, EVERYONE want to have something to say when their own country is in deep 5ara



Problem with him, is he's making threads about Iraq's war against terrorism and it's struggle against terrorism. So you would think he genuinely is against all non state actors. So I ask him yet again, if he keeps telling us that narrative then include the Shia militias who also are non state actors. He should consider them part of the same terrorists he's telling us Iraq is struggling against. This would make sense, he supports a national government and doesn't sympathize with any militias. But, he doesn't do this, so it's clear to me this guy hates Sunnis especially by his rhetoric he spouts and is not actually concerned about Iraq as whole. This is why he says your 'brothers' will be executed on spot. This guy is a fucking Shia Sunni hating terrorist motherfucker and he needs to shut the **** up about Iraq's struggle against terrorism when in reality it's his pride in attacking Sunnis and giving a free pass to Shia militias.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Hazzy997 said:


> So are you with or against all terrorists? All you need to tell us is that you support the state against Shia and Sunni militants.


So when have you seen shia militia bomb any sunni towns or attacked innocents sunni or military check points? you know I believe you people all you have is a mere troll so can you get the **** out of here please since Iraq is none of your business one more thing you'll never ever do any thing good neither to your self nor to the other just because that's your culture which is all about arrogant with slavery to your dictators. I believe too many of you are innocent and they hope in a better life but look what your kind did in Iraq, Egypt, Tunisia, Pakistan its every where no Muslim country showed any model that the world would respect and you'll never.


----------



## Falcon29

> So when have you seen shia militia bomb any sunni towns or attacked innocents sunni or military check points?



You and me know this happened especially during 2005-2006 period, I'm not here to discuss past though. I want to look ahead however feel the double standard of the Iraqi government brings us backward. 



> you know I believe you people all you have is a mere troll so can you get the **** out of here please since Iraq is none of your business one more thing you'll never ever do any thing good neither to your self nor to the other just because that's your culture which is all about arrogant with slavery to your dictators.



I'm against dictators, I believe in Islamic organizations. But, Arabic affairs are my and other Arabs business. Who's 'you people'? Aren't you Arabic? We have the same culture, or of course since you're Shia you consider yourself Persian? That's sickening if you really believe that nonsense. You aren't Iranian. 



> I believe too many of you are innocent and they hope in a better life but look what your kind did in Iraq, Egypt, Tunisia, Pakistan its every where no Muslim country showed any model that the world would respect and you'll never.



I don't get this bro....


----------



## 1000and1night

Hazzy997 said:


> Problem with him, is he's making threads about Iraq's war against terrorism and it's struggle against terrorism. So you would think he genuinely is against all non state actors. So I ask him yet again, if he keeps telling us that narrative then include the Shia militias who also are non state actors. He should consider them part of the same terrorists he's telling us Iraq is struggling against. This would make sense, he supports a national government and doesn't sympathize with any militias. But, he doesn't do this, so it's clear to me this guy hates Sunnis especially by his rhetoric he spouts and is not actually concerned about Iraq as whole. This is why he says your 'brothers' will be executed on spot. This guy is a fucking Shia Sunni hating terrorist motherfucker and he needs to shut the **** up about Iraq's struggle against terrorism when in reality it's his pride in attacking Sunnis and giving a free pass to Shia militias.



this is the problem with non Iraqis, they can't handle that a great nation like Iraq is ruled by shias, when they are 65-70 of the population. You dont talk when a sunni terrorst blows up in a mosque where the majority of the people praying is shiat, stuff like that you're quiet about. But let the Iraqi army bomb the shit of terrorst group in Anbar hell will go loose and start talking about "look the iranians told them to do so"
You know what? Im happy that I dont found any palestinans in Iraq no more


----------



## Falcon29

1000and1night said:


> this is the problem with non Iraqis, they can't handle that a great nation like Iraq is ruled by shias, when they are 65-70 of the population. You dont talk when a sunni terrorst blows up in a mosque where the majority of the people praying is shiat, stuff like that you're quiet about. But let the Iraqi army bomb the shit of terrorst group in Anbar hell will go loose and start talking about "look the iranians told them to do so"
> You know what? Im happy that I dont found any palestinans in Iraq no more



It's not 65-70%, and I can handle it this is not my problem. I stick up for Shias, go look at my post in the Arabic coffee shop just recently if you can read Arabic and add me on facebook to see what I say against Sunni terrorists as well. My problem with you guys is why are you against supporting the state? Just include Shia militias with them as well because they also used to blow up mosques. All I'm saying is the Iraqi government can gain credibility that way if they represent their minorities with them as well. Don't make the same mistake Saddam made. 

And you can say what you want about Palestinians, in the end I'm one person and this isn't about belittling our nationalities.


----------



## Doritos11

Hazzy997 said:


> It's not 65-70%, and I can handle it this is not my problem. I stick up for Shias, go look at my post in the Arabic coffee shop just recently if you can read Arabic and add me on facebook to see what I say against Sunni terrorists as well. My problem with you guys is why are you against supporting the state? Just include Shia militias with them as well because they also used to blow up mosques. All I'm saying is the Iraqi government can gain credibility that way if they represent their minorities with them as well. Don't make the same mistake Saddam made.
> 
> And you can say what you want about Palestinians, in the end I'm one person and this isn't about belittling our nationalities.



Says the one that supports Hezbollah and Iran, Iran supports these militia’s your speaking about.

The most beneficial thing any foreigner could do for us is to *leave* these matters to the locals.


----------



## Doritos11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pokdo

Ye let's quit fussing and do as usuals

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter




----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11




----------



## Dizer




----------



## Gabriel92

[youtube]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Doritos11

From the army news paper & website below

Montrose Toast - Blog

_*We are now working on closing the gaps in the reconnaissance and intelligence battalions for the divisions as well as working on an integrated data system. *_
_We are working on filling the equipment gaps in our armored and mechanized units, both in equipment and support facilities and staff. We are doing constant monitoring and maintenance for the armor units, their equipment and training readiness. *We are also developing the engineering and chemical defense forces.* We are constantly training on improving the training and capabilities of all the engineering, EOD units. _
_*We are working on filling the equipment gaps in the artillery units, improving their training, tracking their readiness and constant maintenance of the equipment. As part of our third phase of the armed forces build up we looked at the latest organizational, weapon and training developments in armies around the world and incorporated best practice into our plans. We also signed contracts to buy the latest in weapons and equipment for our forces as part of phase 3.* _[What contract?]
_We have built up the commando battalions of the 2nd, 4th, 10th, and 14th Divisions._
_Equipped the 16/4 Brigade at Kirkush._ [With what? Rumors of its desertion to KRG appear to be exaggerated.]
_Sent through training 33 infantry regiments. _
*The armor corps. We are about to import modern tanks to equip our armored and mechanized divisions. They will be supplied from high quality international suppliers.[What tank deal?]*
_The artillery directorate. Prepared more than 90 artillery weapons for the army. Every brigade has 120mm mortar unit. _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pokdo

Wow I never knew they're working so variously.
about the modern tanks, I'm pretty curious though.


----------



## IR5

Doritos11 said:


> From the army news paper & website below
> 
> *The armor corps. We are about to import modern tanks to equip our armored and mechanized divisions. They will be supplied from high quality international suppliers.[What tank deal?]*




I have some information about this future tank based on shrugged I've read the last 2 years in Russian Defence Forum on future Iraqi tanks).

Possible purchases:
1. K2 Black Panther (we have good collaborations with South Korea)
2. M1 Abrahms (purchase of multiple-Because we don't get the latest versions, I do not believe that we buy it)
3. Leclerc (France has already offered us this, but don't think it is acquired due to high prices)
4. T-99 Armata (read in a thread which I'll link soon to Iraq and India has negotiated this stridsvagnagnen for purchases in the future)
5. Al-Khalid (due to the low price, that makes it possible to make large purchases)

This and as I previously stated to be combined md a new unknown models of IFV. mohammed alaskari says it is from the East, that means Chinese, or Russian, or possibly the Eastern world of location = South Korea.

Regarding the air force, I have previously written that officials have said that there is a need for three different aircraft. Light, medium and heavy. Then we check on the market.

The heavy fighter jets are there?
Eurofighter Typhoon?
Dassault Rafale?
Sukhoi Su-30?
Sukhoi Su-35?

The semi-heavy aircraft are there?
Chengdu J-10B?
Mikoyan MiG-35?
JAS 39 Gripen?

The light aircraft is there?
F-16?
Jf-17 Thunder?

Personally I would have chosen the Sukhoi Su-30 with updated electronics as heavy aircraft.
While the MiG-35 as semi-heavy and Jf-17 Thunder that easily.

This is pulled! Why should you not take everything seriously and start saying that I was fantasizing too much.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Doritos11

I didn’t say anything about ur part.


----------



## Doritos11

About the tanks, Montrose Toast - Blog

-* 1,610-1,845 minimum tanks needed.*



pokdo said:


> Wow I never knew they're working so variously.
> about the modern tanks, I'm pretty curious though.



I hope for local K2 black panther ( licensed ) production with Korean help, a deal that will cost billions but it is needed and they have the money.

Iraq should buya lot of US reserve Abrams tanks as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR5

2025, 1600-1800 tanks in operation. 
In 2035 it is said that it will have as much power as the former Iraqi military. if you look at the Wikipedia digits That means 7000 tanks will be purchased until 2035. 

WOW!


----------



## Doritos11

I don’t think they will buy 3000+ tanks, former Iraq was a militarized Iraq, new one isn’t on warpath.


----------



## IR5

If we're looking at more information on these tanks Iraqi defense can choose from, it looks like this: 

*K2 Black Panther*
The K2 Black Panther main battle tank evolved from the XK2 programme. This next-generation MBT was developed in South Korea using indigenous technology only. It's development began in 1995. First prototype was revealed in 2007. Full scale production is expected soon. Currently it is being trialed and evaluated. South Korean Army requires about 300 of these combat vehicles. The K2 Black Panther will replace the K1 main battle tanks. Currently the K2 is one of the most advanced main battle tank in the world, outclassing anything North Korea or China have. Furthermore it is the most expensive main battle tank to date, overtaking the Japanese Type 90 MBT.
This tank uses both modular composite armor of undisclosed type and Explosive Reactive Armor (ERA) blocks. It is claimed that front armor withstands direct hits from 120-mm tank rounds, fired from L55 guns. The Black Panther tank is also completed with an active protection system and countermeasures system. Protection of the K2 is broadly similar to the M1A2 Abrams MBT considering that the K2 is significantly lighter. It is claimed that the K2 is significantly better.
The Black Panther is armed with a Rheinmetall 120-mm/ L55 smoothbore gun. This gun is license-produced in South Korea. The K2 is completed with an automatic loader. This MBT has a maximum rate of fire in 15 rounds per minute. It is worth mentioning that autoloader's is similar to that, used on the French Leclerc main battle tank. A total of 16 rounds are stored in the autoloader. Remaining 24 rounds are stored inside the hull.
It also has a very advanced fire control system, allowing to track and engage not only the main battle tanks, but low-flying helicopters as well. Maximum effective range of fire is up to 10 kilometers. Furthermore it's fire control system can spot, track and fire automatically at visible vehicle-size targets without needing any input from a human operator.
The 120-mm gun can fire variety of munitions. It is compatible with all standard NATO tank rounds. It is also capable of firing the new KSTAM (Korean Smart Top-Attack Munition) rounds. These are smart target-activated fire-and-forget projectiles, but shouldn't be confused with anti-tank guided missiles. The KSTAM has its own guidance system, aided by four stabilizing fins. At the final stage a parachute will deploy to slow its fall and accurately engage target. Such principle is broadly similar to mortar-launched anti-tank munitions. Furthermore the K-2 tank can fire KSTAM munitions from behind the cover. The KSTAM has a maximum effective range of 8 kilometers.
Secondary armament consists of coaxial 7.62-mm machine gun and K6 12.7-mm heavy machine gun, mounted on top of the roof. Both of these machine gun have a very respectable ammunition load (12 000 x 7.62-mm and 3 200 x 12.7-mm). Furthermore the K6 heavy machine gun has an automatic system, that identifies friend from a foe.
This main battle tank has a crew of three, including commander, gunner and driver.
Other features of the K2 tank include digital battlefield management system and navigation system for rapid coordination and increased situational awareness between friendly forces. It is also completed with an NBC protection system.
The Korean K2 is powered by the license-built MTU MB-883 Ka500 engine, developing 1 500 horsepower. There is also an auxiliary gas-turbine power unit, developing 400 horsepower. It powers onboard systems when the main engine is turned off. The K2 Black Panther has a state-of-the-art semi-active hydropneumatic suspension. Every boogie wheel can be individually controlled, allowing this MBT to "sit", "stand", "kneel" or to "lean" in any direction. This feature gives tank a number of advantages, furthermore it is claimed that such suspension system is easier to maintain, comparing with traditional one.
The Black Panther tank is fitted with a deep wading kit. It enables vehicle to cross rivers and other water obstacles up to 4.2 meters deep. Previous K1 and K1A1 MBTs lacked this feature.
The K2 tanks will also be offered for export customers. Turkey has successfully negotiated import or license production of the K2. The new Turkish Altay MBT will use some technologies of the K2 Black Panther MBT.





*M1A2 Abrams*
The M1A2 Abrams main battle tank is a further development of the M1A1. Currently it is one of the best MBTs in the world. Development of improved M1A1 began in 1988. This MBT in service with USA (over 1 500), Kuwait (218) and Saudi Arabia (457).
The Abrams is protected by Chobham composite armor. Protection of the M1A2 was improved by using depleted uranium mesh at the front of the hull and turret. It offers significant protection against all known anti-tank weapons, however overall weight increased comparing with the M1A1. Protection of the M1A2 Abrams is considered as one of the best in the world. All active service M1A1 tanks have been retrofitted with depleted uranium armor. M1A2 tanks supplied to Kuwait and possibly Saudi Arabia have downgraded armor without depleted uranium layers. Ammunition for the main gun is stored in the turret bustle, fitted with blow-out panels. Interior is lined with Kevlar liner for protection against spalling. The M1A2 Abrams can be fitted with explosive reactive armor blocks. Some M1A2 vehicles are equipped with missile countermeasure devices, intended to detect and jam guidance of the laser-guided missiles.
Vehicle is armed with the M256 120-mm smoothbore gun, originally developed by Rheinmetall and manufactured under license in USA. This gun is loaded manually. The M1A2 has an improved fire control system and it's components. Range of effective fire in excess of 4 km. The M1A2 has a target acquisition system with hunter-killer capability. Many tanks produced in the early 90s lack this capability.
Secondary armament consists of coaxial 7.62-mm machine gun, another 7.62-mm MG mounted over the gunner's hatch and 12.7-mm MG mounted over commander's hatch.
Vehicle has a crew of four, including commander, gunner, loader and driver.
The M1A2 Abrams is powered by Honeywell AGT1500 multi-fuel gas turbine engine, developing 1 500 horsepower. This engine can run on any grade of petrol, diesel, kerosene, or jet fuel. It's main drawback is a high fuel consumption and troublesome maintenance. Engine can be replaced in field conditions within 30 minutes.
The US Army upgrades approximately 1 000 of it's out-dated M1 main battle tanks to the M1A2 standard. There is also an M1A2 SEP (or System Enhancement Program) variant.






*Leclerc*
The Leclerc main battle tank was developed by GIAT Industries. It's development began in 1978 and first prototypes were built in 1989. Production of the Leclerc MBT started in 1991. It is named in honor to general Philippe Jacques Leclerc, commander of French armored division during World War II. The Leclerc is one of the best main battle tanks in the world. It is in service with France (406) and United Arab Emirates (388). Some sources claim that currently only 340 Leclercs remain in service with the French Army.
It is protected with advanced modular armor system, which can be tailored to the threat. It's armor is a combination of steel, ceramics and Kevlar. Damaged modules are easily replaceable. Furthermore they can be easily upgraded with more advanced armor modules. Turret and hull roof was designed to withstand top-attack munitions. Chassis of the tank is covered with wide side skirts. The main electrical systems were duplicated to improve survivability.
The Leclerc main battle tank is armed with a CN 120-26 120-mm smoothbore gun, 52 caliber long. This gun is fitted with a bustle-mounted autoloader, holding 22 rounds. Remaining 18 rounds are stored in a carousel-type storage area in front of the hull. Autoloader provides a maximum rate of fire in 12 rounds per minute. It is claimed that Leclerc MBT can engage 6 targets, located 1.5 - 2 km away, in one minute with a hit probability in 95%. Gun can be loaded manually both from the inside or outside the MBT. The Leclerc can fire French or standard NATO munitions.
Secondary armament consists of coaxial 12.7-mm machine gun and remotely controlled anti-aircraft 7.62-mm machine gun.
Vehicle is fitted with a battlefield management system. It automatically reports to command post tank's location, quantity of ammunition and fuel left. Broadly similar system is used on the M1A2 Abrams.
Vehicle has a crew of three, including commander, gunner and driver. An autoloader permits a three-man crew.
Leclerc main battle tank is powered by French VD V8X-1500 turbocharged diesel engine, developing 1 500 horsepower. It's powerpack is smaller than contemporary tank engines. This feature allowed to reduce overall dimensions of the tank. Powerpack can be replaced in field conditions within 30 minutes. Vehicle has a hydropneumatic suspension, providing good cross-country performance. Additional fuel tanks can be fitted at the rear of the hull for extended range.
Vehicles exported to United Arab Emirates have many improvements, including different engine. These tanks are fitted with a proven German diesel, developing 1 500 hp.






*T-99 Armata*
The Armata is a new Russian main battle tank project. This new MBT is currently under development. It's development commenced in 2011. The whole project is being kept in high secrecy. The Armata was developed as a replacement to the cancelled T-95. First mock-up was revealed to Russian military officials in 2013. Its trials commenced in 2014. It is planned to be publicly revealed in 2015. Official sources report, that Armata will enter service with the Russian Army in the near future. Currently Russian Army operates T-90, T-80 and T-72 main battle tanks, that become out-dated.
The Armata tank is possibly based on a modified hull of the latest T-90MS. It is expected to have a similar layout to the cancelled T-95 with unmanned turret and crew seated in a separate armored capsule. The Armata will have a Malakhit explosive reactive armor of new generation. Also it will be fitted with new Afganit active protection system.
It is reported that Armata will be armed with a 2A82 125-mm smoothbore gun, mounted in unmanned turret. This gun has improved ballistics comparing with a 2A46M gun of the T-90 MBT. It will be completed with an autoloader. This tank is capable of firing gun-launched anti-tank guided missiles in the same manner as ordinary rounds. These missiles have a range of about 5 km and can also target low-flying helicopters.
The Armata MBT will be fitted with new fire control system. It will have a hunter-killer capability. The tank will be also equipped with a battlefield management system.
It is reported that the Armata will have a crew of two or three men. Crewmembers will be seated in a well-protected armored capsule, separated from automatic loader and ammunition.
This new main battle tank will be powered by an A-82-2 turbocharged diesel engine, developing 1 200 hp. It is a new generation engine, that is much more compact than previous Russian tank engines.
The Armata is planned to become a new platform for the whole host of armored vehicles. Self-propelled artillery system, heavy IFV, armored recovery vehicle, engineering vehicle, self-propelled air-defense vehicle and other support machines will be based on this platform.






*Al-Khalid*
The Al Khalid main battle tank was jointly developed by China and Pakistan. It is a further development of the Chinese Type 90-II tank, which was not accepted to service with the Chinese Army. In the late 1990s it was marketed for export as the MBT-2000. Pakistan acquired production license of this MBT. The Al Khalid is named after the legendary general Khalid ibn al-Walid. First deliveries of this tank were made in 2002. The Al Khalid is currently in service with Pakistan. About 600 were planned to be built by 2007.
The Al Khalid main battle tank is based on Chinese and Soviet designs. It is considerably smaller and lighter than modern western MBTs. Vehicle has a composite armor and is fitted with add-on explosive reactive armor blocks. It is also fitted with NBC protection and automatic fire suppression systems. It also has a advanced laser detection warning system.
The Al Khalid MBT is armed with a fully-stabilized 125-mm smoothbore gun, fitted with an autoloader. It is capable of firing anti-tank guided missiles in the same manner as ordinary rounds. It is a Russian-made 9K119 Refleks (NATO designation AT-11 Sniper), which is produced in China under license. Maximum range of effective fire is 4-5 km. The AT-11 Sniper can also target low-flying helicopters.
Secondary armament consists of coaxial 7.62-mm machine gun and another 12.7-mm machine gun, mounted on top of the roof.
The Al Khalid tank has a fire control system of western origin. It also has an integrated battle management system. Navigation is assisted by the GPS and internal navigation systems
Vehicle is powered by Ukrainian 6TD turbocharged diesel engine, developing 1 200 hp. It is worth mentioning, that Pakistan also operates the T-80UD MBT, powered by a similar engine. The Al Khalid is also fitted with auxiliary power unit, which powers all electrical systems when the main engine is turned off. The Al Khalid can be fitted with snorkel kit and self-entrenching blade.






*what do you think is best suited for the Iraqi Army?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Leclerc = too expensive

M1A2 the US congress doesn’t sell to Iraq.
The US has many ODS Abrams ( reserve ) which they sell for a cheap price, Iraq should try to get a few hundreds of these, currently a 175 M1A1M deal is on hold and ~146 in service.

T99 not yet operational, will take a few years.

K2 can be useful in large numbers if produced locally ( licensed ).

Khalid, T90, depends on versions.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

IR5 said:


> If we're looking at more information on these tanks Iraqi defense can choose from, it looks like this:
> 
> *K2 Black Panther*
> The K2 Black Panther main battle tank evolved from the XK2 programme. This next-generation MBT was developed in South Korea using indigenous technology only. It's development began in 1995. First prototype was revealed in 2007. Full scale production is expected soon. Currently it is being trialed and evaluated. South Korean Army requires about 300 of these combat vehicles. The K2 Black Panther will replace the K1 main battle tanks. Currently the K2 is one of the most advanced main battle tank in the world, outclassing anything North Korea or China have. Furthermore it is the most expensive main battle tank to date, overtaking the Japanese Type 90 MBT.
> This tank uses both modular composite armor of undisclosed type and Explosive Reactive Armor (ERA) blocks. It is claimed that front armor withstands direct hits from 120-mm tank rounds, fired from L55 guns. The Black Panther tank is also completed with an active protection system and countermeasures system. Protection of the K2 is broadly similar to the M1A2 Abrams MBT considering that the K2 is significantly lighter. It is claimed that the K2 is significantly better.
> The Black Panther is armed with a Rheinmetall 120-mm/ L55 smoothbore gun. This gun is license-produced in South Korea. The K2 is completed with an automatic loader. This MBT has a maximum rate of fire in 15 rounds per minute. It is worth mentioning that autoloader's is similar to that, used on the French Leclerc main battle tank. A total of 16 rounds are stored in the autoloader. Remaining 24 rounds are stored inside the hull.
> It also has a very advanced fire control system, allowing to track and engage not only the main battle tanks, but low-flying helicopters as well. Maximum effective range of fire is up to 10 kilometers. Furthermore it's fire control system can spot, track and fire automatically at visible vehicle-size targets without needing any input from a human operator.
> The 120-mm gun can fire variety of munitions. It is compatible with all standard NATO tank rounds. It is also capable of firing the new KSTAM (Korean Smart Top-Attack Munition) rounds. These are smart target-activated fire-and-forget projectiles, but shouldn't be confused with anti-tank guided missiles. The KSTAM has its own guidance system, aided by four stabilizing fins. At the final stage a parachute will deploy to slow its fall and accurately engage target. Such principle is broadly similar to mortar-launched anti-tank munitions. Furthermore the K-2 tank can fire KSTAM munitions from behind the cover. The KSTAM has a maximum effective range of 8 kilometers.
> Secondary armament consists of coaxial 7.62-mm machine gun and K6 12.7-mm heavy machine gun, mounted on top of the roof. Both of these machine gun have a very respectable ammunition load (12 000 x 7.62-mm and 3 200 x 12.7-mm). Furthermore the K6 heavy machine gun has an automatic system, that identifies friend from a foe.
> This main battle tank has a crew of three, including commander, gunner and driver.
> Other features of the K2 tank include digital battlefield management system and navigation system for rapid coordination and increased situational awareness between friendly forces. It is also completed with an NBC protection system.
> The Korean K2 is powered by the license-built MTU MB-883 Ka500 engine, developing 1 500 horsepower. There is also an auxiliary gas-turbine power unit, developing 400 horsepower. It powers onboard systems when the main engine is turned off. The K2 Black Panther has a state-of-the-art semi-active hydropneumatic suspension. Every boogie wheel can be individually controlled, allowing this MBT to "sit", "stand", "kneel" or to "lean" in any direction. This feature gives tank a number of advantages, furthermore it is claimed that such suspension system is easier to maintain, comparing with traditional one.
> The Black Panther tank is fitted with a deep wading kit. It enables vehicle to cross rivers and other water obstacles up to 4.2 meters deep. Previous K1 and K1A1 MBTs lacked this feature.
> The K2 tanks will also be offered for export customers. Turkey has successfully negotiated import or license production of the K2. The new Turkish Altay MBT will use some technologies of the K2 Black Panther MBT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *M1A2 Abrams*
> The M1A2 Abrams main battle tank is a further development of the M1A1. Currently it is one of the best MBTs in the world. Development of improved M1A1 began in 1988. This MBT in service with USA (over 1 500), Kuwait (218) and Saudi Arabia (457).
> The Abrams is protected by Chobham composite armor. Protection of the M1A2 was improved by using depleted uranium mesh at the front of the hull and turret. It offers significant protection against all known anti-tank weapons, however overall weight increased comparing with the M1A1. Protection of the M1A2 Abrams is considered as one of the best in the world. All active service M1A1 tanks have been retrofitted with depleted uranium armor. M1A2 tanks supplied to Kuwait and possibly Saudi Arabia have downgraded armor without depleted uranium layers. Ammunition for the main gun is stored in the turret bustle, fitted with blow-out panels. Interior is lined with Kevlar liner for protection against spalling. The M1A2 Abrams can be fitted with explosive reactive armor blocks. Some M1A2 vehicles are equipped with missile countermeasure devices, intended to detect and jam guidance of the laser-guided missiles.
> Vehicle is armed with the M256 120-mm smoothbore gun, originally developed by Rheinmetall and manufactured under license in USA. This gun is loaded manually. The M1A2 has an improved fire control system and it's components. Range of effective fire in excess of 4 km. The M1A2 has a target acquisition system with hunter-killer capability. Many tanks produced in the early 90s lack this capability.
> Secondary armament consists of coaxial 7.62-mm machine gun, another 7.62-mm MG mounted over the gunner's hatch and 12.7-mm MG mounted over commander's hatch.
> Vehicle has a crew of four, including commander, gunner, loader and driver.
> The M1A2 Abrams is powered by Honeywell AGT1500 multi-fuel gas turbine engine, developing 1 500 horsepower. This engine can run on any grade of petrol, diesel, kerosene, or jet fuel. It's main drawback is a high fuel consumption and troublesome maintenance. Engine can be replaced in field conditions within 30 minutes.
> The US Army upgrades approximately 1 000 of it's out-dated M1 main battle tanks to the M1A2 standard. There is also an M1A2 SEP (or System Enhancement Program) variant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leclerc*
> The Leclerc main battle tank was developed by GIAT Industries. It's development began in 1978 and first prototypes were built in 1989. Production of the Leclerc MBT started in 1991. It is named in honor to general Philippe Jacques Leclerc, commander of French armored division during World War II. The Leclerc is one of the best main battle tanks in the world. It is in service with France (406) and United Arab Emirates (388). Some sources claim that currently only 340 Leclercs remain in service with the French Army.
> It is protected with advanced modular armor system, which can be tailored to the threat. It's armor is a combination of steel, ceramics and Kevlar. Damaged modules are easily replaceable. Furthermore they can be easily upgraded with more advanced armor modules. Turret and hull roof was designed to withstand top-attack munitions. Chassis of the tank is covered with wide side skirts. The main electrical systems were duplicated to improve survivability.
> The Leclerc main battle tank is armed with a CN 120-26 120-mm smoothbore gun, 52 caliber long. This gun is fitted with a bustle-mounted autoloader, holding 22 rounds. Remaining 18 rounds are stored in a carousel-type storage area in front of the hull. Autoloader provides a maximum rate of fire in 12 rounds per minute. It is claimed that Leclerc MBT can engage 6 targets, located 1.5 - 2 km away, in one minute with a hit probability in 95%. Gun can be loaded manually both from the inside or outside the MBT. The Leclerc can fire French or standard NATO munitions.
> Secondary armament consists of coaxial 12.7-mm machine gun and remotely controlled anti-aircraft 7.62-mm machine gun.
> Vehicle is fitted with a battlefield management system. It automatically reports to command post tank's location, quantity of ammunition and fuel left. Broadly similar system is used on the M1A2 Abrams.
> Vehicle has a crew of three, including commander, gunner and driver. An autoloader permits a three-man crew.
> Leclerc main battle tank is powered by French VD V8X-1500 turbocharged diesel engine, developing 1 500 horsepower. It's powerpack is smaller than contemporary tank engines. This feature allowed to reduce overall dimensions of the tank. Powerpack can be replaced in field conditions within 30 minutes. Vehicle has a hydropneumatic suspension, providing good cross-country performance. Additional fuel tanks can be fitted at the rear of the hull for extended range.
> Vehicles exported to United Arab Emirates have many improvements, including different engine. These tanks are fitted with a proven German diesel, developing 1 500 hp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *T-99 Armata*
> The Armata is a new Russian main battle tank project. This new MBT is currently under development. It's development commenced in 2011. The whole project is being kept in high secrecy. The Armata was developed as a replacement to the cancelled T-95. First mock-up was revealed to Russian military officials in 2013. Its trials commenced in 2014. It is planned to be publicly revealed in 2015. Official sources report, that Armata will enter service with the Russian Army in the near future. Currently Russian Army operates T-90, T-80 and T-72 main battle tanks, that become out-dated.
> The Armata tank is possibly based on a modified hull of the latest T-90MS. It is expected to have a similar layout to the cancelled T-95 with unmanned turret and crew seated in a separate armored capsule. The Armata will have a Malakhit explosive reactive armor of new generation. Also it will be fitted with new Afganit active protection system.
> It is reported that Armata will be armed with a 2A82 125-mm smoothbore gun, mounted in unmanned turret. This gun has improved ballistics comparing with a 2A46M gun of the T-90 MBT. It will be completed with an autoloader. This tank is capable of firing gun-launched anti-tank guided missiles in the same manner as ordinary rounds. These missiles have a range of about 5 km and can also target low-flying helicopters.
> The Armata MBT will be fitted with new fire control system. It will have a hunter-killer capability. The tank will be also equipped with a battlefield management system.
> It is reported that the Armata will have a crew of two or three men. Crewmembers will be seated in a well-protected armored capsule, separated from automatic loader and ammunition.
> This new main battle tank will be powered by an A-82-2 turbocharged diesel engine, developing 1 200 hp. It is a new generation engine, that is much more compact than previous Russian tank engines.
> The Armata is planned to become a new platform for the whole host of armored vehicles. Self-propelled artillery system, heavy IFV, armored recovery vehicle, engineering vehicle, self-propelled air-defense vehicle and other support machines will be based on this platform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Al-Khalid*
> The Al Khalid main battle tank was jointly developed by China and Pakistan. It is a further development of the Chinese Type 90-II tank, which was not accepted to service with the Chinese Army. In the late 1990s it was marketed for export as the MBT-2000. Pakistan acquired production license of this MBT. The Al Khalid is named after the legendary general Khalid ibn al-Walid. First deliveries of this tank were made in 2002. The Al Khalid is currently in service with Pakistan. About 600 were planned to be built by 2007.
> The Al Khalid main battle tank is based on Chinese and Soviet designs. It is considerably smaller and lighter than modern western MBTs. Vehicle has a composite armor and is fitted with add-on explosive reactive armor blocks. It is also fitted with NBC protection and automatic fire suppression systems. It also has a advanced laser detection warning system.
> The Al Khalid MBT is armed with a fully-stabilized 125-mm smoothbore gun, fitted with an autoloader. It is capable of firing anti-tank guided missiles in the same manner as ordinary rounds. It is a Russian-made 9K119 Refleks (NATO designation AT-11 Sniper), which is produced in China under license. Maximum range of effective fire is 4-5 km. The AT-11 Sniper can also target low-flying helicopters.
> Secondary armament consists of coaxial 7.62-mm machine gun and another 12.7-mm machine gun, mounted on top of the roof.
> The Al Khalid tank has a fire control system of western origin. It also has an integrated battle management system. Navigation is assisted by the GPS and internal navigation systems
> Vehicle is powered by Ukrainian 6TD turbocharged diesel engine, developing 1 200 hp. It is worth mentioning, that Pakistan also operates the T-80UD MBT, powered by a similar engine. The Al Khalid is also fitted with auxiliary power unit, which powers all electrical systems when the main engine is turned off. The Al Khalid can be fitted with snorkel kit and self-entrenching blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *what do you think is best suited for the Iraqi Army?*




AK info is incomplete n incorrect....,

https://defence.pk/threads/al-khalid-tank-type-90-iim-mbt-2000-information-pool.127686/page-40



IR5 said:


> If we're looking at more information on these tanks Iraqi defense can choose from, it looks like this:
> 
> *K2 Black Panther*
> The K2 Black Panther main battle tank evolved from the XK2 programme. This next-generation MBT was developed in South Korea using indigenous technology only. It's development began in 1995. First prototype was revealed in 2007. Full scale production is expected soon. Currently it is being trialed and evaluated. South Korean Army requires about 300 of these combat vehicles. The K2 Black Panther will replace the K1 main battle tanks. Currently the K2 is one of the most advanced main battle tank in the world, outclassing anything North Korea or China have. Furthermore it is the most expensive main battle tank to date, overtaking the Japanese Type 90 MBT.
> This tank uses both modular composite armor of undisclosed type and Explosive Reactive Armor (ERA) blocks. It is claimed that front armor withstands direct hits from 120-mm tank rounds, fired from L55 guns. The Black Panther tank is also completed with an active protection system and countermeasures system. Protection of the K2 is broadly similar to the M1A2 Abrams MBT considering that the K2 is significantly lighter. It is claimed that the K2 is significantly better.
> The Black Panther is armed with a Rheinmetall 120-mm/ L55 smoothbore gun. This gun is license-produced in South Korea. The K2 is completed with an automatic loader. This MBT has a maximum rate of fire in 15 rounds per minute. It is worth mentioning that autoloader's is similar to that, used on the French Leclerc main battle tank. A total of 16 rounds are stored in the autoloader. Remaining 24 rounds are stored inside the hull.
> It also has a very advanced fire control system, allowing to track and engage not only the main battle tanks, but low-flying helicopters as well. Maximum effective range of fire is up to 10 kilometers. Furthermore it's fire control system can spot, track and fire automatically at visible vehicle-size targets without needing any input from a human operator.
> The 120-mm gun can fire variety of munitions. It is compatible with all standard NATO tank rounds. It is also capable of firing the new KSTAM (Korean Smart Top-Attack Munition) rounds. These are smart target-activated fire-and-forget projectiles, but shouldn't be confused with anti-tank guided missiles. The KSTAM has its own guidance system, aided by four stabilizing fins. At the final stage a parachute will deploy to slow its fall and accurately engage target. Such principle is broadly similar to mortar-launched anti-tank munitions. Furthermore the K-2 tank can fire KSTAM munitions from behind the cover. The KSTAM has a maximum effective range of 8 kilometers.
> Secondary armament consists of coaxial 7.62-mm machine gun and K6 12.7-mm heavy machine gun, mounted on top of the roof. Both of these machine gun have a very respectable ammunition load (12 000 x 7.62-mm and 3 200 x 12.7-mm). Furthermore the K6 heavy machine gun has an automatic system, that identifies friend from a foe.
> This main battle tank has a crew of three, including commander, gunner and driver.
> Other features of the K2 tank include digital battlefield management system and navigation system for rapid coordination and increased situational awareness between friendly forces. It is also completed with an NBC protection system.
> The Korean K2 is powered by the license-built MTU MB-883 Ka500 engine, developing 1 500 horsepower. There is also an auxiliary gas-turbine power unit, developing 400 horsepower. It powers onboard systems when the main engine is turned off. The K2 Black Panther has a state-of-the-art semi-active hydropneumatic suspension. Every boogie wheel can be individually controlled, allowing this MBT to "sit", "stand", "kneel" or to "lean" in any direction. This feature gives tank a number of advantages, furthermore it is claimed that such suspension system is easier to maintain, comparing with traditional one.
> The Black Panther tank is fitted with a deep wading kit. It enables vehicle to cross rivers and other water obstacles up to 4.2 meters deep. Previous K1 and K1A1 MBTs lacked this feature.
> The K2 tanks will also be offered for export customers. Turkey has successfully negotiated import or license production of the K2. The new Turkish Altay MBT will use some technologies of the K2 Black Panther MBT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *M1A2 Abrams*
> The M1A2 Abrams main battle tank is a further development of the M1A1. Currently it is one of the best MBTs in the world. Development of improved M1A1 began in 1988. This MBT in service with USA (over 1 500), Kuwait (218) and Saudi Arabia (457).
> The Abrams is protected by Chobham composite armor. Protection of the M1A2 was improved by using depleted uranium mesh at the front of the hull and turret. It offers significant protection against all known anti-tank weapons, however overall weight increased comparing with the M1A1. Protection of the M1A2 Abrams is considered as one of the best in the world. All active service M1A1 tanks have been retrofitted with depleted uranium armor. M1A2 tanks supplied to Kuwait and possibly Saudi Arabia have downgraded armor without depleted uranium layers. Ammunition for the main gun is stored in the turret bustle, fitted with blow-out panels. Interior is lined with Kevlar liner for protection against spalling. The M1A2 Abrams can be fitted with explosive reactive armor blocks. Some M1A2 vehicles are equipped with missile countermeasure devices, intended to detect and jam guidance of the laser-guided missiles.
> Vehicle is armed with the M256 120-mm smoothbore gun, originally developed by Rheinmetall and manufactured under license in USA. This gun is loaded manually. The M1A2 has an improved fire control system and it's components. Range of effective fire in excess of 4 km. The M1A2 has a target acquisition system with hunter-killer capability. Many tanks produced in the early 90s lack this capability.
> Secondary armament consists of coaxial 7.62-mm machine gun, another 7.62-mm MG mounted over the gunner's hatch and 12.7-mm MG mounted over commander's hatch.
> Vehicle has a crew of four, including commander, gunner, loader and driver.
> The M1A2 Abrams is powered by Honeywell AGT1500 multi-fuel gas turbine engine, developing 1 500 horsepower. This engine can run on any grade of petrol, diesel, kerosene, or jet fuel. It's main drawback is a high fuel consumption and troublesome maintenance. Engine can be replaced in field conditions within 30 minutes.
> The US Army upgrades approximately 1 000 of it's out-dated M1 main battle tanks to the M1A2 standard. There is also an M1A2 SEP (or System Enhancement Program) variant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leclerc*
> The Leclerc main battle tank was developed by GIAT Industries. It's development began in 1978 and first prototypes were built in 1989. Production of the Leclerc MBT started in 1991. It is named in honor to general Philippe Jacques Leclerc, commander of French armored division during World War II. The Leclerc is one of the best main battle tanks in the world. It is in service with France (406) and United Arab Emirates (388). Some sources claim that currently only 340 Leclercs remain in service with the French Army.
> It is protected with advanced modular armor system, which can be tailored to the threat. It's armor is a combination of steel, ceramics and Kevlar. Damaged modules are easily replaceable. Furthermore they can be easily upgraded with more advanced armor modules. Turret and hull roof was designed to withstand top-attack munitions. Chassis of the tank is covered with wide side skirts. The main electrical systems were duplicated to improve survivability.
> The Leclerc main battle tank is armed with a CN 120-26 120-mm smoothbore gun, 52 caliber long. This gun is fitted with a bustle-mounted autoloader, holding 22 rounds. Remaining 18 rounds are stored in a carousel-type storage area in front of the hull. Autoloader provides a maximum rate of fire in 12 rounds per minute. It is claimed that Leclerc MBT can engage 6 targets, located 1.5 - 2 km away, in one minute with a hit probability in 95%. Gun can be loaded manually both from the inside or outside the MBT. The Leclerc can fire French or standard NATO munitions.
> Secondary armament consists of coaxial 12.7-mm machine gun and remotely controlled anti-aircraft 7.62-mm machine gun.
> Vehicle is fitted with a battlefield management system. It automatically reports to command post tank's location, quantity of ammunition and fuel left. Broadly similar system is used on the M1A2 Abrams.
> Vehicle has a crew of three, including commander, gunner and driver. An autoloader permits a three-man crew.
> Leclerc main battle tank is powered by French VD V8X-1500 turbocharged diesel engine, developing 1 500 horsepower. It's powerpack is smaller than contemporary tank engines. This feature allowed to reduce overall dimensions of the tank. Powerpack can be replaced in field conditions within 30 minutes. Vehicle has a hydropneumatic suspension, providing good cross-country performance. Additional fuel tanks can be fitted at the rear of the hull for extended range.
> Vehicles exported to United Arab Emirates have many improvements, including different engine. These tanks are fitted with a proven German diesel, developing 1 500 hp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *T-99 Armata*
> The Armata is a new Russian main battle tank project. This new MBT is currently under development. It's development commenced in 2011. The whole project is being kept in high secrecy. The Armata was developed as a replacement to the cancelled T-95. First mock-up was revealed to Russian military officials in 2013. Its trials commenced in 2014. It is planned to be publicly revealed in 2015. Official sources report, that Armata will enter service with the Russian Army in the near future. Currently Russian Army operates T-90, T-80 and T-72 main battle tanks, that become out-dated.
> The Armata tank is possibly based on a modified hull of the latest T-90MS. It is expected to have a similar layout to the cancelled T-95 with unmanned turret and crew seated in a separate armored capsule. The Armata will have a Malakhit explosive reactive armor of new generation. Also it will be fitted with new Afganit active protection system.
> It is reported that Armata will be armed with a 2A82 125-mm smoothbore gun, mounted in unmanned turret. This gun has improved ballistics comparing with a 2A46M gun of the T-90 MBT. It will be completed with an autoloader. This tank is capable of firing gun-launched anti-tank guided missiles in the same manner as ordinary rounds. These missiles have a range of about 5 km and can also target low-flying helicopters.
> The Armata MBT will be fitted with new fire control system. It will have a hunter-killer capability. The tank will be also equipped with a battlefield management system.
> It is reported that the Armata will have a crew of two or three men. Crewmembers will be seated in a well-protected armored capsule, separated from automatic loader and ammunition.
> This new main battle tank will be powered by an A-82-2 turbocharged diesel engine, developing 1 200 hp. It is a new generation engine, that is much more compact than previous Russian tank engines.
> The Armata is planned to become a new platform for the whole host of armored vehicles. Self-propelled artillery system, heavy IFV, armored recovery vehicle, engineering vehicle, self-propelled air-defense vehicle and other support machines will be based on this platform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Al-Khalid*
> The Al Khalid main battle tank was jointly developed by China and Pakistan. It is a further development of the Chinese Type 90-II tank, which was not accepted to service with the Chinese Army. In the late 1990s it was marketed for export as the MBT-2000. Pakistan acquired production license of this MBT. The Al Khalid is named after the legendary general Khalid ibn al-Walid. First deliveries of this tank were made in 2002. The Al Khalid is currently in service with Pakistan. About 600 were planned to be built by 2007.
> The Al Khalid main battle tank is based on Chinese and Soviet designs. It is considerably smaller and lighter than modern western MBTs. Vehicle has a composite armor and is fitted with add-on explosive reactive armor blocks. It is also fitted with NBC protection and automatic fire suppression systems. It also has a advanced laser detection warning system.
> The Al Khalid MBT is armed with a fully-stabilized 125-mm smoothbore gun, fitted with an autoloader. It is capable of firing anti-tank guided missiles in the same manner as ordinary rounds. It is a Russian-made 9K119 Refleks (NATO designation AT-11 Sniper), which is produced in China under license. Maximum range of effective fire is 4-5 km. The AT-11 Sniper can also target low-flying helicopters.
> Secondary armament consists of coaxial 7.62-mm machine gun and another 12.7-mm machine gun, mounted on top of the roof.
> The Al Khalid tank has a fire control system of western origin. It also has an integrated battle management system. Navigation is assisted by the GPS and internal navigation systems
> Vehicle is powered by Ukrainian 6TD turbocharged diesel engine, developing 1 200 hp. It is worth mentioning, that Pakistan also operates the T-80UD MBT, powered by a similar engine. The Al Khalid is also fitted with auxiliary power unit, which powers all electrical systems when the main engine is turned off. The Al Khalid can be fitted with snorkel kit and self-entrenching blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *what do you think is best suited for the Iraqi Army?*




AK info is incomplete n incorrect....,

https://defence.pk/threads/al-khalid-tank-type-90-iim-mbt-2000-information-pool.127686/page-40


----------



## Dizer




----------



## pokdo

IR5 said:


> I have some information about this future tank based on shrugged I've read the last 2 years in Russian Defence Forum on future Iraqi tanks).
> 
> Possible purchases:
> 1. K2 Black Panther (we have good collaborations with South Korea)
> 2. M1 Abrahms (purchase of multiple-Because we don't get the latest versions, I do not believe that we buy it)
> 3. Leclerc (France has already offered us this, but don't think it is acquired due to high prices)
> 4. T-99 Armata (read in a thread which I'll link soon to Iraq and India has negotiated this stridsvagnagnen for purchases in the future)
> 5. Al-Khalid (due to the low price, that makes it possible to make large purchases)
> 
> This and as I previously stated to be combined md a new unknown models of IFV. mohammed alaskari says it is from the East, that means Chinese, or Russian, or possibly the Eastern world of location = South Korea.
> 
> Regarding the air force, I have previously written that officials have said that there is a need for three different aircraft. Light, medium and heavy. Then we check on the market.
> 
> The heavy fighter jets are there?
> Eurofighter Typhoon?
> Dassault Rafale?
> Sukhoi Su-30?
> Sukhoi Su-35?
> 
> The semi-heavy aircraft are there?
> Chengdu J-10B?
> Mikoyan MiG-35?
> JAS 39 Gripen?
> 
> The light aircraft is there?
> F-16?
> Jf-17 Thunder?
> 
> Personally I would have chosen the Sukhoi Su-30 with updated electronics as heavy aircraft.
> While the MiG-35 as semi-heavy and Jf-17 Thunder that easily.
> 
> This is pulled! Why should you not take everything seriously and start saying that I was fantasizing too much.



I'm sure that ours don't stand a chance in this case
It could be either russian or united states
though i kinda heard of they're negotiating on buying m2a2s quantity of about 220.


----------



## Gabriel92

I love this song even if i understand nothing. 
I guess it's a patriotic song.

[youtube]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

pokdo said:


> I'm sure that ours don't stand a chance in this case
> It could be either russian or united states
> though i kinda heard of they're negotiating on buying m2a2s quantity of about 220.



Iraqi minister of defence said after the T50 golden eagle deal more defence deals will follow with Korea, so theres more on the way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Just for information why the ISIS thread is closed,

I asked the moderator to close the anti ISIS operations thread since its a section of animals, you can post it here.


----------



## Malik Alashter

The best tank for us for sure is the K2 but I doubt we get it due mailny to the ability of S.Korea to produce them in large numbers. AK is another chinese products yes we can procure them but also politics may be another issue.


----------



## IR5

Leclerc , M1 Abrams and Al-Khalid is out of the game. Now the final between T-99 Armata, T-90ms and K2.


----------



## Doritos11

M1 isnt out


----------



## IR5

But US don`t give US M1A2


----------



## Doritos11

IR5 said:


> But US don`t give US M1A2



An order for 175 M1A1M Abrams and 200-250 M2A2 ODS bradley is to be signed ( soon this year ), deal is confirmed but not yet signed.


----------



## pokdo

Malik Alashter said:


> The best tank for us for sure is the K2 but I doubt we get it due mailny to the ability of S.Korea to produce them in large numbers. AK is another chinese products yes we can procure them but also politics may be another issue.


Well incase if it really turns out to be k2, I may answer you about that. Obviously for current iraq's industrial condition it could be tough to produce such tanks by their own. However such thing doesn't count as an actual obstacle anymore. Infact there are plenty of other ways like licensing or an assembly production. Furthermore like the case of Turkey they could offer an infrastructure and technological assistance for producing and developing weapons. My actual concern is how much does that cost.


Doritos11 said:


> An order for 175 M1A1M Abrams and 200-250 M2A2 ODS bradley is to be signed ( soon this year ), deal is confirmed but not yet signed.



Yes this news itself has been heard since last year.


----------



## Malik Alashter

pokdo said:


> Well incase if it really turns out to be k2, I may answer you about that. Obviously for current iraq's industrial condition it could be tough to produce such tanks by their own. However such thing doesn't count as an actual obstacle anymore. Infact there are plenty of other ways like licensing or an assembly production. Furthermore like the case of Turkey they could offer an infrastructure and technological assistance for producing and developing weapons. My actual concern is how much does that cost.
> 
> 
> Yes this news itself has been heard since last year.


I would say for now until Iraq finish its factories if they decide to do so we can buy them directly from S.Korea for the next let say 2-3 years in numbers reaches let say 200-300 tank while building the rest locally in the base for ToT if the two countries agreed on that.

What I'm looking for is advancing the country in terms of know how this wont happen unless we start our own program wich is not realistic, second we transfer technologies from another countries just like any nation do. S.Korea is great country to start with if there is no objection, veto on it doint that with Iraq otherwise we should go to Russia or China for.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pokdo

Malik Alashter said:


> I would say for now until Iraq finish its factories if they decide to do so we can buy them directly from S.Korea for the next let say 2-3 years in numbers reaches let say 200-300 tank while building the rest locally in the base for ToT if the two countries agreed on that.
> 
> What I'm looking for is advancing the country in terms of know how this wont happen unless we start our own program wich is not realistic, second we transfer technologies from another countries just like any nation do. S.Korea is great country to start with if there is no objection, veto on it doint that with Iraq otherwise we should go to Russia or China for.


Well who would not say knowhow is essential, but for just start ups importing technologies or outsourcing has no harm at all even the korea had started in that way. When I'm saying technological transfer it does also contain design techniques or consultations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

pilots training in Iraq on the T6 texan II currently, formation flying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Those airfields could use some better maintenance


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

*Iraqi army officer cadets training in Sandhurst UK*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IR5

Now it is written in Russian Defence Forum that the Army is looking for a APCs , IFVs and Artillery. This proposed APC are: 
Patria AMV 
boxer APC 
Stryker 
boomerang

*Patria AMV*
The AMV (Advaced Modular Vehicle) armored personnel carrier was developed by Patria in association with the Finish Defense Force. The main goal was to design a platform with better protection, greater mobility, payload and internal volume, than current XA-203 6x6 APCs. The first prototype of the AMV was built in 2001. Finish Army ordered a total of 86 AMVs in various configurations. First vehicles were delivered in 2003 and production commenced in 2004. Export operators are Croatia (126), Poland (690) and Slovenia (30). The Patria AMV is known as the KTO Rosomak (wolverine) in Polish Army service. Republic of Macedonia, South Africa, Sweden and the United Arab Emirates have also ordered a number of these armored personnel carriers.
The Patria AMV is fitted with modular ballistic protection. Armor composes of interchangeable modules of various thickness and can be tailored to suit mission requirements. Heavy armor is removed during peacetime and for transportation. However it is restored once the vehicle arrives in the combat theater. Maximum protection level is against 30-mm armor-piercing rounds. Vehicle also has a top-class mine protection. It can withstand up to 10 kg TNT blast. Two uparmored Polish Army vehicles were hit in Afghanistan by RPG-7 rockets, however armor was not penetrated and vehicles managed to return to base. NBC protection and fire suppression systems are fitted as standard.
The standard Finnish Army Patria AMVs are armed with Protector M151 remote weapon stations, fitted with 12.7-mm machine gun and 40-mm automatic grenade launcher. This variant is known as the XA-360 in Finnish Army service. A wide range of weapons can be fitted depending on customer requirements.
Vehicle has a crew of three and provides accommodation for up to 10 fully equipped troops.
The Patria AMV is powered by the Scania DI 12 diesel engine, developing 490 or 540 horsepower, depending on the variant. This armored personnel carrier weights between 16 and 26 t according to armor and weapon systems. Vehicle is fitted with a central tyre inflation system. The baseline variant of the Patria AMV is fully amphibious. It is propelled on water by two waterjets.





*Boxer APC*
The Boxer Multi-Role Armored Vehicle (MRAV) was co-developed by Germany, United Kingdom and the Netherlands. However in 2003 UK withdrew from the programme and went for an indigenous design.
The Boxer successfully completed trials with the German Army in 2008. Germany ordered 272 armored personnel carriers, including 72 ambulance and 65 command vehicle variants. Deliveries commenced in 2009. The Netherlands approved procurement of 200 Boxers of different variants, that entered service in 2011. Boxer APCs will replace ageing Tpz1 Fuchs and M113 armored personnel carriers in the German Army service and YPR and M577 in service with the Netherlands.
Boxer's design is based on the modular structure for maximum flexibility. It uses a single chassis with a snap-in modules for different purposes, including infantry carrier, command vehicle, ambulance, supply carrier and so on. These modules are interchangeable in less than an hour. The base vehicle operates independently from the modules.
Vehicle has a modular armor with special ceramic mix. The triple hull floor is shaped for maximum protection against anti-tank mines. Every mission module has it's own primary safety cell. It is claimed that front armor can withstand 30-mm rounds, while the all-round protection can withstand 12.7-mm fire. Damaged armor slabs can be easily replaced in field condition. Also this APC has low radar and acoustic signatures, making it harder to detect.
Weapon fit can be configured to suit specific national requirements of every country. German Boxers have a remotely operated gun mount with a 40-mm automatic grenade launcher, while the Dutch vehicles are completed with a 12.7-mm machine gun.
Boxer in APC configuration has a crew of three and can carry 8 fully equipped infantry troops. Troops enter and leave via the rear entry ramp. Up to eight tons of cargo can be carried in place of the troops.
The Boxer armored personnel carrier is powered by the MTU diesel engine, developing 700 horsepower. This engine is based on the Mercedes-Benz OM 500 commercial design. It has been modified by MTU for military application. It delivers more power than the commercial version and can operate in extreme conditions. The Boxer armored vehicle has a maximum road range in excess of 1 000 kilometers. It's chassis uses a number of proven and commercially available automotive components.






*Stryker APC*
The Stryker armored personnel carrier is based on Canadian LAV III light armored vehicle. It is considered as an interim vehicle, until more advanced future designs will be available. A contract was signed with General Dynamics Land Systems for 2 131 Stryker vehicles of all variants to equip six rapid deployment Brigade Combat Teams. First operational vehicles were delivered to the US Army in 2003. Currently over 4 300 Strykers of all variants are is service with the US military.
Basic armor of the Stryker APC protects the front arc against 14.5-mm rounds. All-round protection is against 7.62-mm NATO ball rounds. A ceramic appliqué armor can be added to give all-round protection against 14.5-mm armor-piercing rounds. Interior of the vehicle is lined with to protect occupants against spalling. An undercarriage was strengthened to survive mine-blasts. It is claimed that Strykers are superior to other APCs regarding survivability against IEDs. Fuel tanks are mounted externally and are designed to blow away from the hull in the event of explosion. This armored personnel carrier has an automatic fire suppression and NBC protection systems. Strykers employed in combat zones are fitted with steel cages, called slat armor, providing protection against RPGs. Recently an explosive reactive armor kit was designed. It is intended to replace the slat armor in combat areas.
The Stryker is armed with a 12.7-mm machine gun or 40-mm automatic grenade launcher, mounted in remote weapon station.
This armored personnel carrier takes advantage of high-tech information technologies. It is fitted with a battlefield information management system. It links up with other similarly equipped vehicles and command posts. Position information is available through GPS receiver.
The Stryker armored personnel carrier has a crew of two, including commander and driver and can carry a squad of 9 fully equipped troops. Troops enter and leave the vehicle through the rear ramp or roof hatches. The baseline M1126 armored personnel carrier provides protected transport and supports dismounted assault of it's occupants.
Vehicle is fitted with a Caterpillar 3126 diesel engine, developing 350 horsepower. The same engine is used by some US Army trucks. Engine and transmission can be removed reinstalled in less than an hour. Driving wheels can switch between 8x4 configuration on roads and 8x8 configuration on rough terrain. Vehicle is also fitted with a central tyre inflation system, which allows to adjust to different terrain, thus extending cross-country mobility. The Stryker is fitted with run-flat tyres and can move a couple of kilometers before the tire completely deteriorates. It is also fitted with a self-recovery winch. Unlike most modern APCs this vehicle is not amphibious.
Stryker is transportable by the C-130, C-141, C-5 and C-17 transport aircraft.
The Strykers operate in rapid deployment Brigade Combat Teams. Each brigade has more than 300 Strykers of 10 variants. Operational concept behind these brigades is stressed on deployability, and maneuverability for counter insurgency operations. The whole brigade can be airlifted and deployed anywhere in the world within 96 hours.
*




Bumerang APC*
Currently a new family of 8x8 armored vehicles is being developed in Russia. The project is known as the Bumerang (boomerang). A baseline vehicle will be an armored personnel carrier. The new APC will be revealed to Russian military officials in 2013. The whole project is being kept in high secrecy. It is being developed alongside a new-generation Kurganets-25 infantry fighting vehicle.
Once operational this new-generation APC should replace a whole host of ageing Russian armored vehicles. The estimated requirement is at least 2 000 vehicles. First APCs will be delivered to the Russian Army for trials and evaluation in 2013. Once approved, full-scale deliveries are expected to begin in 2015.
In the early 90s the BTR-90 was developed in Russia. It had a more powerful armament, improved protection greater mobility and increased internal volume, comparing with the previous BTR-80. However it was not accepted to service with the Russian Army, possibly due to funding problems. Since 2010 Russia stopped purchasing the older BTR-80 APCs. Currently improved BTR-82 is being obtained as a stop-gap measure until a new vehicle is available. In 2011 Russian MoD issued a requirement for a modular family of armored vehicles instead of the BTR-90.
The new vehicle has modular design. The Bumerang will be a wheeled armored personnel carrier and Kurganets-25 will be an infantry fighting vehicle. A number of components and subsystems will be interchangeable between both vehicles.
Engine of the Bumerang is located at the front of the hull. Troops will leave the new vehicle via rear doors, or roof hatches. It is worth mentioning that a rear-mounted engine of the BTR series APCs was a significant drawback, as troops had to leave the vehicle via side doors. Cramped side entry and exit hatches are even worse on BTR-70 APCs, which is still in service with the Russian Army. If such vehicle is ambushed, troops usually have to leave it under direct enemy fire.
It is most likely that the Bumerang will have a crew of three, including commander, gunner and driver. It will carry around 7 soldiers.
The new armored personnel carrier will be fitted with remotely controlled weapon station. Various stations are being developed, armed with 30-mm cannon, 12.7-mm and 7.62-mm machine guns. Vehicle might be also fitted with anti-tank guided missile launchers.
The new APC will have an 8x8 configuration. It will be fitted with a turbocharged diesel engine, developing around 500 hp. The same engine will be also used on Kurganets-25 next-generation infantry fighting vehicle. It seems that the new vehicle will be fully amphibious. On water it will be propelled by two waterjets.
Other armored vehicles if the Bumerang family will include armored ambulance, command post vehicle, reconnaissance vehicle, anti-tank missile carrier, air defense missile launcher, fire support vehicle, mortar carrier, and other. It seems that with these vehicle Russia plans to equip rapid deployment brigades, similar to US Stryker brigades.






within the IFV is proposed: 
Puma IFVs 
R21 IFVs 
Kurganets-25 
BMPT 
M2 Bradley (purchase of several)

*Puma IFV*
The new Puma infantry fighting vehicle was jointly developed by Krauss-Maffei Wegmann and Rheinmetall in Germany to replace the ageing Marder 1 IFVs, that are now over 30 years old. Five pre-production vehicles were delivered in 2004. This new infantry fighting vehicle successfully passed numerous trials. First production Puma IFVs were delivered to the German Army in 2010. A total of 405 of these armored vehicles will be built for the German Army.
The Puma is the most protected IFV currently available. It has a welded armor hull with add-on modular armor. It has an option of three various protection levels to suit operational needs. Weight of the vehicle vary from 29.4 to 43 tons accordingly to a protection level.
The base model has a front and flank protection against 30-mm rounds, while vehicle has an all-round protection against 14.5-mm machine gun fire. The most protected variant can be considered as a heavy IFV. Additional armor modules can be fitted, increasing Puma's weight to 43 tons. Furthermore in this configuration it it is even heavier than the T-72 main battle tank. It seems that the most protected variant of the Puma withstands 120- and 125-mm projectiles over the front arc. Vehicle also withstands mine blasts equivalent to 10 kg of TNT. The Puma IFV also features an advanced threat warning system. NBC protection and automatic fire suppressions systems are fitted as standard.
Vehicle is armed with a remotely operated weapon station. It includes a dual-fed Mauser 30-mm cannon. This cannon is already used on the Austrian Ulan and Spanish Pizzaro IFVs. It has an effective range of fire of 3 km. The Puma will be armed with an ATGW launcher, however it's type is still unknown. Secondary armament consists of a 5.56-mm machine gun and a 76-mm grenade launcher for a close-range defense.
The Puma infantry fighting vehicle has a crew of three, while it can accommodate up to eight infantrymen in the rear compartment. Passengers enter and leave the vehicle via rear power-operated ramp. Vehicle is fitted with an air conditioning.
Vehicle is powered by MTU 892 turbocharged diesel engine, developing a whooping 1 073 horsepower. It is worth mentioning that some of the latest main battle tanks haven't got that much power. This IFV is not amphibious.


*K21 IFV*
The K-21 or NIFV (Next Infantry Fighting Vehicle), was developed in South Korea to replace the ageing KIFV. Development commenced in 1999. Production of the new IFV started in 2008 and approximately 900 vehicles are planned to be built. First vehicles were fielded in 2009. It is claimed that the K-21 is superior to most of the current IFVs. It also costs twice cheaper to build this vehicle comparing with the M2 Bradley IFV. It is expected that this armored vehicle will have some export success due to its low price.
The K-21 is lighter comparing with most modern IFVs, as it was designed using composite materials to save weight wherever possible. Composition of the K-21 armor is still secret. It is assumed that this IFV has multi-layer armor with glass fiber, ceramic and aluminum alloy. It is known that front arc provides protection against 30-mm armor-piercing rounds. All-round protection is against 14.5-mm armor-piercing rounds. Vehicle is also fitted with automatic fire suppression and NBC protection systems. The K-21 can be also fitted with active protection system, similar to that used on the South Korean K2 Black Panther main battle tank.
As far as the main drawback of the KIFV was a weak armament, the K-21 comes with a much more substantial Bofors XK 40-mm cannon. This cannon is combined with advanced fire control system for better fire accuracy. Such fire control systems are usually fond on the latest main battle tanks. It fires anti-tank, HE-FRAG, smoke and multi-purpose ammunition. The K-21 also carries two indigenously developed ATGW launchers, but exact details and number of missiles carried are unknown. There is also a 7.62-mm machine gun. Overall the K-21 has significant anti-armor capability. It can easily defeat enemy armored personnel carriers and infantry fighting vehicles. It also poses significant threat to main battle tanks.
Vehicle has a crew of three, while it can carry up to nine fully equipped troops.
The K-21 infantry fighting vehicle has a great degree of advanced high-tech systems used including battle management system, internal navigation, vehicular information systems and identification system which recognizes friend and foe vehicles.
Vehicle is powered by a Doosan D2848LXE turbocharged diesel engine, developing 680 hp. This infantry fighting vehicle has a hydropneumatic suspension and advanced running gear. The K21 IFV is fully amphibious with minimum of preparation with a help of an automatic flotation bags. Floatation bags are activated, before entering the water. On water this armored vehicle is propelled by its tracks.
In 2013 a light tank prototype, based on the K-21 has been revealed. It is fitted with a Cockerill turret, armed with a choice of 105-mm or 120-mm gun.





*M2 Bradley*
In 1972 the US Army requested design proposal to meet a requirement for a mechanized infantry fighting vehicle. It was developed in response to the Soviet BMP-1 IFV. A complex series of design submissions and changing specifications followed until a Fighting Vehicle System appeared, comprising two vehicles, an IFV which became M2 Bradley and Cavalry Fighting Vehicle which became the M3. It was designed as a better armored replacement for the ageing M113 armored personnel carrier. Deliveries of the M2 Bradley commenced in 1981 and have continued since with totals over 4 600 vehicles. Some 400 M2 IFV's have been exported to Saudi Arabia.
The M2 Bradley infantry fighting vehicle has a welded aluminum armor hull. Front arc has a laminated aluminum and steel armor. Initial production variant provided protection against 14.5-mm armor-piercing rounds. Bottom was reinforced with steel plates for improved protection against mines. The M2 Bradley is also fitted with NBC protection system.
Vehicle is armed with a two-man turret, fitted with a 25-mm dual-fed Bushmaster chain gun. It fires armor-piercing and HE-FRAG rounds. Also there are two TOW anti-tank guided missile launchers. There is also a coaxial 7.62-mm machine gun.
The Bradley IFV accommodates 6 dismounts. Infantrymen enter and leave the vehicle via the rear doors. Early models had firing ports with dedicated 5.56-mm assault rifles attached. These were later removed to avoid compromising the side armor protection.
Original version of this infantry fighting vehicle was powered by a Cummins VTA-903T turbocharged diesel engine, developing 500 hp. Engine is located at the front. It is mated to an automatic transmission. The M2 is amphibious with the use of swim barrier. Swimming capabilities can be improved by the erection of inflatable buoyancy tanks. On water the Bradely is propelled by spinning its tracks. This IFV is air-transportable
Throughout its service life the M2 Bradley IFV series has been the subject of numerous enhancements to improve combat capabilities and survivability for the vehicle and occupants. There were three main improvement programmes - the M2A1, M2A2 and M2A3.


*BMPT IFV*
The BMPT, sometimes nicknamed the Terminator, is a new Russian armored vehicle, designed to support tank operations, primarily in urban areas. It's main objective is to engage enemy infantry. The BMPT combat vehicles can change tactics of combat actions and significantly increase efficiency of tank units. It is a versatile anti-personnel vehicle that can engage multiple targets. The BMPT is expected to enter service with the Russian Army during the next couple of years. Three units of this tank support combat vehicle were delivered to Kazakhstan, which is currently the only operator of the BMPT.
The vehicle is protected by passive and reactive armor. Interior is fitted with Kevlar lining which protects against spalling. It is also fitted with NBC protection and automatic fire suppression systems. The BMPT has equal protection to main battle tanks.
The BMPT has a new turret with externally mounted armament. It is fitted with two 30-mm cannons, two remotely controlled AGS-17D or AGS-30 30-mm automatic grenade launchers, four Ataka-T anti-tank missile launchers and one coaxial 7.62-mm machine gun. The 30-mm cannons have a dual-fed system and can fire a wide range of ammunition, including HE-T, APDS, HE-FRAG and AP-T rounds. The Ataka-T missiles can be fitted with tandem HEAT, HE-FRAG or thermobaric warheads. The Ataka-T has a maximum range of 5 km. Vehicle can engage three targets at the same time, as each weapon is aimed separately.
Computerized fire control system of the BMPT uses proven components of the T-90 main battle tank. It enables to engage targets under day or night conditions.
This tank support vehicle has a crew of five, including commander, driver and three gunners.
The BMPT uses chassis of the T-90 main battle tank. Vehicle is fitted with a new V-92S2 multi-fuel diesel engine, developing 1 000 horsepower. In the future the BMPT might be fitted with the V-99 diesel, developing 1 200 horsepower. It is also fitted with auxiliary power unit, which powers all systems, when the main engine is turned off. Vehicle has a built-in self-entrenching blade and can be equipped with a mine plow.
In 2013 a BMPT-72 Terminator-2 was revealed. It is a conversion of the T-72 main battle tank into tank support vehicle. All T-72 tanks can be converted in the BMPTs. The idea is to replace the turret and convert an ageing tank into a capable fire support vehicle. The BMPT turret can be also integrated on the hull of the T-55 and other older Soviet tanks.






Artillery proposed: 
Pzh 2000 
2S19 MSTA-S 
K9 Thunder

*Pzh 2000*
Development of the PzH 2000 (Panzerhaubitze) began in 1987. It evolved from the international SP70 programme, which was cancelled in 1980s due to funding problems. Prototype of the PzH 2000 was completed in 1993. Initially German Army planned to order a total of 1 254 new self-propelled howitzers, however in 1996 a contract was signed only for 185 artillery systems. First systems were delivered to the German Army in 1998. Export operators of the PzH 2000 are Greece, Italy and the Netherlands. In 2013 Qatar ordered 24 of these howitzers.
The PzH 2000 is fitted with a 155-mm / L52 howitzer. Vehicle has a fully-automatic loading system with ammunition management system. The PzH 2000 is compatible with standard NATO 155-mm ammunition. Maximum range of fire is 30 km with standard HE-FRAG projectile and 40 km with rocket-assisted projectile. Maximum rate of fire is 9 rounds per minute. It is capable of Multiple Round Simultaneous Impact (MRSI) firing. A total of 60 rounds are stowed in a magazine.
Secondary armament consists of a roof-mounted 7.62-mm machine gun.
The PzH 2000 receives target data via datalink. The gun is automatically laid using the fire control data.
Front armor of the PzH 2000 provides protection against 14.5-mm rounds. All-round protection is against small arms fire and artillery shell splinters. Explosive reactive armor can be fitted if necessary. The PzH 2000 is also fitted with automatic fire suppression and NBC protection systems.
The PzH 2000 has a crew of five, including commander, gunner, two loaders and driver. Target engagements can be carried out by a crew of two men. Loaders are employed only when autoloader fails.
Chassis of the PzH 2000 uses some components of the Leopard 2 main battle tank. Vehicle is powered by the MTU MT881 Ka-500 supercharged diesel engine, developing 1 000 hp. The PzH 2000 is also fitted with auxiliary power unit, powering all systems, when the main engine is turned off.
The PzH 2000 is reloaded by two operators. Projectiles are automatically picked up from the back of the vehicle and stowed in the autoloader's magazine. This self-propelled howitzer is replenished in less than 12 minutes.






*2S19 MSTA-S*
The 2S19 Msta-S self-propelled howitzer entered service with the Soviet Army in 1989. Currently it is in service with Russia, Azerbaijan, Belarus, Georgia, Ukraine and Venezuela. Russian Army operates about 550 of these artillery systems.
It is fitted with a 152-mm / L47 howitzer, which is similar to that used on the 2A65 Msta-B towed howitzer, additionally fitted with an semi-automatic loader and fume extractor. This gun can be loaded at any angle. Maximum rate of fire is 7-8 rounds per minute. The Msta-S is compatible with all standard 152-mm projectiles used by the D-20 towed gun-howitzer and 2S3 Akatsiya self-propelled howitzer. The 2S19 fires a wide range of munitions, including standard and rocket-assisted HE-FRAG projectiles, cluster projectiles with anti-tank submunitions, jammer carrying projectiles. It is capable of firing Krasnopol and Krasnopol-M precision guided munitions. Maximum range of fire is 24.7 km with standard HE-FRAG projectile and 28.9 with rocket-assisted projectile. The Krasnopol projectile has a maximum range of 20 km and a hit probability of 90%. A total of 50 rounds are carried inside the vehicle. This artillery system has a brief reaction time. It can stop and fire it's first round within 1-2 minutes from travelling.
A separate conveyer in the rear of the turret allows loading of ground ammunition. Two additional crew members are required in order to fire using ground ammunition.
Secondary armament of the 2S19 Msta-S SPH consists of remotely controlled 12.7-mm machine gun mounted on top of the roof. Vehicle is also fitted with smoke grenade dischargers.
Hull ant turret of the Msta-S are welded from steel armor. It provides protection for the crew against small arms and artillery shell splinters. This artillery system is fitted with NBC protection and automatic fire suppression systems.
Tracked chassis of the Msta-S SPH uses many components of the T-72 and T-80 main battle tanks. Hull of the Msta-S resembles that of the T-72 MBT, however it has significantly thinner armor. Vehicle is powered by a rear-mounted V-46-6 diesel engine, developing 780 hp. Some howitzers were fitted with a more powerful V-84A diesel engine, developing 840 hp. Additionally it is equipped with auxiliary power unit, which powers all systems, when the main engine is turned off. The Msta-S self-propelled howitzer is fitted with a deep wading kit. With preparation it fords water obstacles up to 5 m deep. Vehicle is also fitted with a self-entrenching blade.






*K9 Thunder*
The K9 Thunder self-propelled howitzer was developed as a replacement for the M109A2K, also known as the K55, self-propelled howitzers. In the late 1980s Republic of Korea Army drew up it's requirements for a new indigenous 155-mm tracked howitzer to meet the requirements of 21st century. Key operational requirements included a higher rate of fire, longer range, better accuracy and faster into and out of action times. Development of the K9 Thunder began in 1989. First prototypes were completed in 1994 and it entered service in 1999. Some sources claim that over 300 of these howitzers are already in service with the Republic of Korea Army and 200 more are ordered.
The main armament of the K9 Thunder consists of 155-mm / L52 howitzer, fitted with automatic shell handling and ramming system. It is compatible with standard NATO 155-mm ammunition. Maximum range of fire is 30 km with standard HE projectile and 40 km with rocket-assisted projectile.
The K9 Thunder has a maximum rate of fire of 6 rounds per minute and is capable of multiple-round simultaneous-impact firing. It is able to fire three rounds in 15 seconds, each in different trajectories, so that all of the shells arrive on target at the same time. Sustained rate of fire is 2 rounds per minute.
The K9 Thunder is fitted with automatic fire control system with internal navigation system and automatic gun laying systems. It takes 30 seconds to prepare to fire at emplacement and 60 seconds from movement. Vehicle can shortly leave position to avoid counter-battery fire.
The K9 has all-welded steel hull and turret with a maximum thickness of 19 mm. It provides protection from small arms and artillery shell fragments. Vehicle is also fitted with NBC protection system.
This self-propelled howitzer has a crew of five, consisting of commander, gunner, assistant gunner, loader and driver.
Vehicle is powered by German MTU MT 881 Ka-500 diesel engine, developing 1 000 horsepower. Transmission of the K9 Thunder is a further development of that installed on the M1 Abrams main battle tank. The K9 is fitted with a hydropneumatic suspension.
The K9 Thunder is resupplied form the K10 ammunition resupply vehicle. It is based on the K9 chassis. The reloading process is fully automated and can be performed without exposing the crew under enemy fire or in the contaminated areas.






*This is just the assertion of fans as usual, therefore, do not take everything on limestone. 
I myself would have chosen boomerang as APC, K21 as IFV and K9 Thunder as Artillery. What do you think?*

Now we come to the next step in the Air Force . We have the following aircraft that has come under further defense last meeting. (if I can translate Russian text right now ..)

This we have received on that proposal are reslutat :
Proposed heavy aircraft was Eurofighter , Rafale , Su- 30 and Su -35. Reslutaten of it was that the Rafale was put on the lowest level , as it is suspected to be non- fully developed. above it on one step low Eurofighter Typhoon because it was too expensive and the UK did not give us the latest version.

This made the list for the proposal were as follows :
1. Su -30 ( It is best suited requirements )
2nd Su -35 ( super aircraft, but the Su -30 is cheaper)
3rd Eurofighter (we must not A3, A2 and sold expensive for us)
4th Dassault Rafale ( Does not fit the requirements at all)

This has also discussed medium - aircraft, and what we came up with is :
1. MiG -35 ( Appropriate requirements , both in price and technology)
2nd Jas 39 Gripen ( Good, but too expensive)
3rd Chengdu 10B (It was not included in the text I read, therefore I put it last)

This lightweight airplane that won simply is JF -17 Thunder, and A discussion with Pakistan about the number of aircraft of a particular price is already in progress ( I think).


----------



## Malik Alashter

I go with the petria for apcs. and k21 or the bmp3. for ifvs for sp guns I go for k9 or msta all the others we're not going to get them.


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

I think that is police, SWAT


----------



## Doritos11

*ISOF starts using new 12.7mm large caliber sniper rifle*


----------



## Dizer




----------



## 1000and1night

We dont need tanks or what ever, what we need is heavy airplanes! that can bomb the f"ck off terrorist in Iraq back to the stone age


----------



## Doritos11

1000and1night said:


> We dont need tanks or what ever, what we need is heavy airplanes! that can bomb the f"ck off terrorist in Iraq back to the stone age



light airplanes you mean, for COIN operations


----------



## 1000and1night

Doritos11 said:


> light airplanes you mean, for COIN operations



if airplanes like F16 is light then yeah light, not the once we have now.


----------



## Doritos11

1000and1night said:


> if airplanes like F16 is light then yeah light, not the once we have now.



No, F16 isn’t for counter insurgency, F16 is for bombing & air-air operations.

Even the Apache and MI 28 are heavy and only to be called in during an offensive/attack mission, escort of ground forces or close air support.

Drones, King air 350 ISR equipped with hellfire missiles.



Doritos11 said:


> *ISOF starts using new 12.7mm large caliber sniper rifle*



Iraq bought ~16.000 sniper rifles from Russia in the 4,2 bil deal.

see pic above

*T5000 orsis precision*


----------



## Malik Alashter

1000and1night said:


> if airplanes like F16 is light then yeah light, not the once we have now.


No bro he means something like this>






but your MoD funny they don't know where to or they might just don't wana get what's good for the country to day.


----------



## 1000and1night

Doritos11 said:


> No, F16 isn’t for counter insurgency, F16 is for bombing & air-air operations.
> 
> Even the Apache and MI 28 are heavy and only to be called in during an offensive/attack mission, escort of ground forces or close air support.
> 
> Drones, King air 350 ISR equipped with hellfire missiles.
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq bought ~16.000 sniper rifles from Russia in the 4,2 bil deal.
> 
> see pic above
> 
> *T5000 orsis precision*



that is what we need a big bomb airplane, just few days ago we found 16 lorry from ISIS, if we had F16 and not the toys we have to day we could bomb them back to jehenem



Malik Alashter said:


> No bro he means something like this>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but your MoD funny they don't know where to or they might just don't wana get what's good for the country to day.


I wouldnt even call that a fighting airplane more like an airplane to have lessons with


----------



## IR5

Soon the fleet larger purchases. 
The goal is to first build a partullsflotta, then increase the level to be able to have major operations in the Gulf and Sea of Oman. and finally be able to build a fleet with an operation in the Indian Ocean. This requires as 2035 (Armada military planning from 2010 to 2035) 

- Unknown number partull b 
- 8-12 Corvettes 
- 12 Frigates (Read it, but do not think that Iraq can afford the like) 
- 6 Destroyers 
- Submarines (Sources vary, there are some who say 8 submarines, and others say 16 submarines) 
- 2 Amfibieattackfartyg 
- Unknown number landstigningsfaryg 

The proposed corvettes are:
Type 056 Corvette
Steregushchy Corvette
Gremyashchy Corvette

*Type 056 Corvette*
The Type 056 corvette is a new Chinese light warship that entered service with the People's Liberation Army Navy in 2012 as a replacement for the Type 037 series of patrol vessels. It has been described as a stealth missile corvette which is also armed with a 76mm main gun.






*Steregushchy Corvette*
The Steregushchy is the newest class of corvette in the Russian Navy. It was designed by the Almaz Central Marine Design bureau. The first two were designated Project 2038.0 (or 20380) by the Russian Government; subsequent vessels were built to an improved design, Project 20385.[2] At 2,200 tons it is large for a corvette and is designated as a frigate by NATO. Project 20382 "Tigr" is an export variant that has been ordered by Algeria and probably will Iraqi Navy but this Corvette to.
This type has been further developed into the Gremyashchy class corvette.






*Gremyashchy Corvette*
The Gremyashchy class is an advanced development of the Steregushchy class corvette of the Russian Navy. This follow-on project was designed by the Almaz Central Marine Design bureau in Saint Petersburg. 

The Gremyashchy-class corvettes differ from their predecessors of the Steregushchy class by greater dimensions and displacement. They have a steel hull and composite superstructure, with a bulbous bow and nine watertight subdivisions. Compared with the Soobrazitelny, Boiky, Sovershenny and Stoiky ships, which are fitted with Redut air defense VLS system of 12 launchers on the bow, these new ships are equipped with a UKSK VLS system comprising 8 launchers for SS-N-27 or SS-N-26 cruise missiles instead. The Redut VLS system with 16 launchers has been replaced on the stern. Another difference is the lack of the aft mast above the helicopter hangar, and single integrated mainmast that no longer includes separate open shelves for artillery and navigation radars.

The proposed Frigates:
FREMM Frigate
F-22P Zulfiquar-class frigate
La Fayette-class frigate
Admiral Gorshkov-class frigate

*FREMM Frigate*
The FREMM (European multipurpose frigate) (French Frégate européenne multi-mission or Italian Fregata europea multi-missione) is a class of frigate designed by DCNS/Armaris and Fincantieri for the navies of France and Italy. The lead ship of the class, Aquitaine, was commissioned in November 2012 by the French Navy. In France the class is known as the Aquitaine-class, while in Italy they are known as the Bergamini-class. Italy is buying two versions, a general purpose frigate and an anti-submarine variant; France hopes to buy an air-defence variant. To date the only export has been one anti-submarine variant delivered to Morocco in 2014.






*F-22P Zulfiquar-class frigate*
The F-22P or Zulfiquar-class frigate is a general purpose frigate being built by Pakistan and China for the Pakistan Navy (PN). The first ship, PNS Zulfiquar, was handed over to the PN on 30 July 2009 and the second, PNS Shamsheer, on 23 January 2010. The third frigate, PNS Saif was commissioned on 15 Sep 2011. The fourth and last frigate of F-22P series, PNS Aslat was inducted on 17 April 2013. 






La Fayette-class frigate
The La Fayette-class units are light multi-mission frigates built by DCNS and operated by French Marine Nationale. Derivatives of the type are in service in Saudi Arabia (Royal Saudi Navy), Singapore (Republic of Singapore Navy) and Taiwan (Republic of China Navy).
These frigates were referred to as "stealth" frigates. Their reduced radar cross section is achieved by a very clean superstructure compared to conventional designs, angled sides and radar absorbent material, a composite material of wood and glass fiber as hard as steel, light, and resistant to fire. Most modern fighting ships built around the world since the introduction of the La Fayette have followed the same principles of stealth.
All information gathered by the onboard sensors is managed by the Information Processing System, the electronic brain of the operation centre of the ship. It is completed by an electronic command aid system.
The La Fayette has space available for the future installation of the Aster 15 air-defence missile, however they will not be installed due to recent cost issues. The ships are designed to accommodate a 10 tonne helicopter in the Panther or NH90 range (though they are also capable of operating the Super Frelon and similar heavy helicopters). These helicopters can carry anti-ship AM39 or AS15 missiles, and can be launched during sea state 5 or 6 due to the Samahé helicopter handling system. France ordered five ships of the La Fayette class in 1988, the last of which entered service in 2002.






*Admiral Gorshkov-class frigate*
The Russian Navy has set a requirement for 20-30 such ships. The design of the ship, developed by Severnoye PKB (Northern Design Bureau) FSUE in St. Petersburg, was approved by Naval Command in July 2003. The plan is to fully replace the older Project 956 Sovremenny class destroyers and Project 1135 Burevestnik class frigates in four Russian fleets.
The lead ship, Admiral Gorshkov (actual name Admiral of the Fleet of the Soviet Union Gorshkov), was laid down on 1 February 2006 in Severnaya Verf Shipyard at St. Petersburg. In late October 2008 the Russian deputy prime minister, Sergei Ivanov, announced that the first ship in the class would be ready by 2011. He said the timely construction of combat ships is a priority task of the Russian shipbuilding industry. The lead ship completion date was announced first as 2009, but later as 2010, and then as 2011. Latest report states that the frigate will join the Russian Navy in November 2013.
On 24 June 2009, during the "МВМС-IMDS 2009" International Naval Expo, the Commander in Chief of the Russian Navy, Admiral Vladimir Vysotsky, announced that the production of a second Admiral Gorshkov class frigate would begin at Severnaya Verf shipyard in St. Petersburg by the end of the year. In November 2009 the Severnaya Verf shipyard in St Petersburg announced that it would start the construction of the second ship of the class Admiral Kasatonov on 26 November. The ship was laid down in a ceremony attended by representatives of the Russian Navy, the St. Petersburg administration, and Admiral Igor Kasatonov - the son of the ship's namesake, Vladimir Kasatonov. Admiral Kasatonov is expected to join the fleet in 2014.
The first frigate was floated out of the launch dock on 29 October 2010. The ship was only 40 percent complete and then began to be fitted out. At present, main mechanical equipment and systems providing safe launching has been installed, including a combined diesel and gas turbine (CODAG) powerplant, gear assemblies, drive shafts and screws, and electric power supply facilities. Further works will be performed at the shipyard's fitting quay.
On August 21, 2012, the Severnaya Verf shipyard announched that it had taken out two four-year loans worth RUB 16.23bn (approx. USD 509.88m) from state-owned Sberbank. The money will be used on the construction of the Admiral Gorshkov class.
Between twenty and thirty ships are to be constructed for the Russian Navy. The Northern Wharf Shipyard has thus far announced having received orders for six units.






The proposed Destroyers:
Project 21956 (For now there is only information about the negotiation of this vessel)

Project 21956 
The Project 21956 class of multi-purpose destroyer represents the fourth generation of Russian surface fighting ships developed by the Severnoye Design Bureau for export.

The ship is intended to engage major surface combatants and submarines, perform anti-submarine and air defense, as well as fire support for landing operations.
The exterior of the ship is built with stealth technology reducing the ship's radar cross-section (RCS). The Project 21956 also features an integrated combat management system that operates as a network for a higher degree of survivability.

The air defense suite of the Project 21956 includes one AK-130 130mm twin-barrel multi-purpose gun with 5P-10-02E fire control radar and a maximum range of 23 kilometers. Rif-M extended range air defense system with 3Ts-48E control system and six 3S-48E launchers at bow deck. Each launcher has eight 48N6E2 missiles or four 9M96 missiles replacing each 48N6E2 missile. Kashtan-M short-range air defense system with 3R86-ME command module, 3R87-1E combat module and eight 9M311-1 missiles and 30mm rounds.

The anti-ship and anti-submarine weapon systems are located at the aft deck. ASW weapons include: 3Ts-14E launchers with 91RTE2 anti-submarine rockets; and TPU/4 missile-torpedo launchers for 91RE1 anti-submarine rocket or torpedoes of UGST or UETT type. ASuW weapons consist of the Kalibr-NKE weapon systems which comprises the 3R-14N fire control system, 3S-14E launchers and up to 16 3M54TE subsonic cruise missiles, 3M54E supersonic cruise missiles or 91RTE2 rockets carrying an anti-ship torpedo. The 3M54TE/3M54E missiles are intended to engage either surface ships or targets onshore at ranges of 220 kilometers. Nevertheless, the weapon system may include tailored weapon systems according to customer requirements such as BrahMos supersonic missile and/or BrahMos 2 hypersonic missile replacing Club-N missile system.

Submarines proposed: (2 Models of submarines will be bought, one less for the Gulf and a major Indian ocean)
proposed Less submarines
Amur 950 Submarine
Amur 1950 Submarine
Type 214 Submarine

Proposed Lagre submarines
uppdated Kilo submarine
Type 216 Submarine


----------



## Malik Alashter

IR5 said:


> Soon the fleet larger purchases.
> The goal is to first build a partullsflotta, then increase the level to be able to have major operations in the Gulf and Sea of Oman. and finally be able to build a fleet with an operation in the Indian Ocean. This requires as 2035 (Armada military planning from 2010 to 2035)
> 
> - Unknown number partull b
> - 8-12 Corvettes
> - 12 Frigates (Read it, but do not think that Iraq can afford the like)
> - 6 Destroyers
> - Submarines (Sources vary, there are some who say 8 submarines, and others say 16 submarines)
> - 2 Amfibieattackfartyg
> - Unknown number landstigningsfaryg
> 
> The proposed corvettes are:
> Type 056 Corvette
> Steregushchy Corvette
> Gremyashchy Corvette
> 
> *Type 056 Corvette*
> The Type 056 corvette is a new Chinese light warship that entered service with the People's Liberation Army Navy in 2012 as a replacement for the Type 037 series of patrol vessels. It has been described as a stealth missile corvette which is also armed with a 76mm main gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Steregushchy Corvette*
> The Steregushchy is the newest class of corvette in the Russian Navy. It was designed by the Almaz Central Marine Design bureau. The first two were designated Project 2038.0 (or 20380) by the Russian Government; subsequent vessels were built to an improved design, Project 20385.[2] At 2,200 tons it is large for a corvette and is designated as a frigate by NATO. Project 20382 "Tigr" is an export variant that has been ordered by Algeria and probably will Iraqi Navy but this Corvette to.
> This type has been further developed into the Gremyashchy class corvette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gremyashchy Corvette*
> The Gremyashchy class is an advanced development of the Steregushchy class corvette of the Russian Navy. This follow-on project was designed by the Almaz Central Marine Design bureau in Saint Petersburg.
> 
> The Gremyashchy-class corvettes differ from their predecessors of the Steregushchy class by greater dimensions and displacement. They have a steel hull and composite superstructure, with a bulbous bow and nine watertight subdivisions. Compared with the Soobrazitelny, Boiky, Sovershenny and Stoiky ships, which are fitted with Redut air defense VLS system of 12 launchers on the bow, these new ships are equipped with a UKSK VLS system comprising 8 launchers for SS-N-27 or SS-N-26 cruise missiles instead. The Redut VLS system with 16 launchers has been replaced on the stern. Another difference is the lack of the aft mast above the helicopter hangar, and single integrated mainmast that no longer includes separate open shelves for artillery and navigation radars.
> 
> The proposed Frigates:
> FREMM Frigate
> F-22P Zulfiquar-class frigate
> La Fayette-class frigate
> Admiral Gorshkov-class frigate
> 
> *FREMM Frigate*
> The FREMM (European multipurpose frigate) (French Frégate européenne multi-mission or Italian Fregata europea multi-missione) is a class of frigate designed by DCNS/Armaris and Fincantieri for the navies of France and Italy. The lead ship of the class, Aquitaine, was commissioned in November 2012 by the French Navy. In France the class is known as the Aquitaine-class, while in Italy they are known as the Bergamini-class. Italy is buying two versions, a general purpose frigate and an anti-submarine variant; France hopes to buy an air-defence variant. To date the only export has been one anti-submarine variant delivered to Morocco in 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *F-22P Zulfiquar-class frigate*
> The F-22P or Zulfiquar-class frigate is a general purpose frigate being built by Pakistan and China for the Pakistan Navy (PN). The first ship, PNS Zulfiquar, was handed over to the PN on 30 July 2009 and the second, PNS Shamsheer, on 23 January 2010. The third frigate, PNS Saif was commissioned on 15 Sep 2011. The fourth and last frigate of F-22P series, PNS Aslat was inducted on 17 April 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Fayette-class frigate
> The La Fayette-class units are light multi-mission frigates built by DCNS and operated by French Marine Nationale. Derivatives of the type are in service in Saudi Arabia (Royal Saudi Navy), Singapore (Republic of Singapore Navy) and Taiwan (Republic of China Navy).
> These frigates were referred to as "stealth" frigates. Their reduced radar cross section is achieved by a very clean superstructure compared to conventional designs, angled sides and radar absorbent material, a composite material of wood and glass fiber as hard as steel, light, and resistant to fire. Most modern fighting ships built around the world since the introduction of the La Fayette have followed the same principles of stealth.
> All information gathered by the onboard sensors is managed by the Information Processing System, the electronic brain of the operation centre of the ship. It is completed by an electronic command aid system.
> The La Fayette has space available for the future installation of the Aster 15 air-defence missile, however they will not be installed due to recent cost issues. The ships are designed to accommodate a 10 tonne helicopter in the Panther or NH90 range (though they are also capable of operating the Super Frelon and similar heavy helicopters). These helicopters can carry anti-ship AM39 or AS15 missiles, and can be launched during sea state 5 or 6 due to the Samahé helicopter handling system. France ordered five ships of the La Fayette class in 1988, the last of which entered service in 2002.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Admiral Gorshkov-class frigate*
> The Russian Navy has set a requirement for 20-30 such ships. The design of the ship, developed by Severnoye PKB (Northern Design Bureau) FSUE in St. Petersburg, was approved by Naval Command in July 2003. The plan is to fully replace the older Project 956 Sovremenny class destroyers and Project 1135 Burevestnik class frigates in four Russian fleets.
> The lead ship, Admiral Gorshkov (actual name Admiral of the Fleet of the Soviet Union Gorshkov), was laid down on 1 February 2006 in Severnaya Verf Shipyard at St. Petersburg. In late October 2008 the Russian deputy prime minister, Sergei Ivanov, announced that the first ship in the class would be ready by 2011. He said the timely construction of combat ships is a priority task of the Russian shipbuilding industry. The lead ship completion date was announced first as 2009, but later as 2010, and then as 2011. Latest report states that the frigate will join the Russian Navy in November 2013.
> On 24 June 2009, during the "МВМС-IMDS 2009" International Naval Expo, the Commander in Chief of the Russian Navy, Admiral Vladimir Vysotsky, announced that the production of a second Admiral Gorshkov class frigate would begin at Severnaya Verf shipyard in St. Petersburg by the end of the year. In November 2009 the Severnaya Verf shipyard in St Petersburg announced that it would start the construction of the second ship of the class Admiral Kasatonov on 26 November. The ship was laid down in a ceremony attended by representatives of the Russian Navy, the St. Petersburg administration, and Admiral Igor Kasatonov - the son of the ship's namesake, Vladimir Kasatonov. Admiral Kasatonov is expected to join the fleet in 2014.
> The first frigate was floated out of the launch dock on 29 October 2010. The ship was only 40 percent complete and then began to be fitted out. At present, main mechanical equipment and systems providing safe launching has been installed, including a combined diesel and gas turbine (CODAG) powerplant, gear assemblies, drive shafts and screws, and electric power supply facilities. Further works will be performed at the shipyard's fitting quay.
> On August 21, 2012, the Severnaya Verf shipyard announched that it had taken out two four-year loans worth RUB 16.23bn (approx. USD 509.88m) from state-owned Sberbank. The money will be used on the construction of the Admiral Gorshkov class.
> Between twenty and thirty ships are to be constructed for the Russian Navy. The Northern Wharf Shipyard has thus far announced having received orders for six units.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The proposed Destroyers:
> Project 21956 (For now there is only information about the negotiation of this vessel)
> 
> Project 21956
> The Project 21956 class of multi-purpose destroyer represents the fourth generation of Russian surface fighting ships developed by the Severnoye Design Bureau for export.
> 
> The ship is intended to engage major surface combatants and submarines, perform anti-submarine and air defense, as well as fire support for landing operations.
> The exterior of the ship is built with stealth technology reducing the ship's radar cross-section (RCS). The Project 21956 also features an integrated combat management system that operates as a network for a higher degree of survivability.
> 
> The air defense suite of the Project 21956 includes one AK-130 130mm twin-barrel multi-purpose gun with 5P-10-02E fire control radar and a maximum range of 23 kilometers. Rif-M extended range air defense system with 3Ts-48E control system and six 3S-48E launchers at bow deck. Each launcher has eight 48N6E2 missiles or four 9M96 missiles replacing each 48N6E2 missile. Kashtan-M short-range air defense system with 3R86-ME command module, 3R87-1E combat module and eight 9M311-1 missiles and 30mm rounds.
> 
> The anti-ship and anti-submarine weapon systems are located at the aft deck. ASW weapons include: 3Ts-14E launchers with 91RTE2 anti-submarine rockets; and TPU/4 missile-torpedo launchers for 91RE1 anti-submarine rocket or torpedoes of UGST or UETT type. ASuW weapons consist of the Kalibr-NKE weapon systems which comprises the 3R-14N fire control system, 3S-14E launchers and up to 16 3M54TE subsonic cruise missiles, 3M54E supersonic cruise missiles or 91RTE2 rockets carrying an anti-ship torpedo. The 3M54TE/3M54E missiles are intended to engage either surface ships or targets onshore at ranges of 220 kilometers. Nevertheless, the weapon system may include tailored weapon systems according to customer requirements such as BrahMos supersonic missile and/or BrahMos 2 hypersonic missile replacing Club-N missile system.
> 
> Submarines proposed: (2 Models of submarines will be bought, one less for the Gulf and a major Indian ocean)
> proposed Less submarines
> Amur 950 Submarine
> Amur 1950 Submarine
> Type 214 Submarine
> 
> Proposed Lagre submarines
> uppdated Kilo submarine
> Type 216 Submarine


العفو اخوية انت منين الك هذي المعلومات يعني منو قصدك راح يشتري كل هذي القطع البحرية العراق لو روسيا لو منوا اذا كان قصدك االعراق عندك اي دليل على كلامك هذا؟ انت تعرف هيجي بحرية تحتاج الى كم راس مال والى كم كفاءات العراقيين غاية ما يفكرون فيه هو ك زورق دورية وكم صاروخ ساحلي تجي انت تتكلم عن غواصات كلامك هذا بعيد للاسف.



1000and1night said:


> I wouldnt even call that a fighting airplane more like an airplane to have lessons with


 Bro these planes are very good for COIN operations they're light fast and they can deliver precision munitions.


----------



## 1000and1night

Malik Alashter said:


> العفو اخوية انت منين الك هذي المعلومات يعني منو قصدك راح يشتري كل هذي القطع البحرية العراق لو روسيا لو منوا اذا كان قصدك االعراق عندك اي دليل على كلامك هذا؟ انت تعرف هيجي بحرية تحتاج الى كم راس مال والى كم كفاءات العراقيين غاية ما يفكرون فيه هو ك زورق دورية وكم صاروخ ساحلي تجي انت تتكلم عن غواصات كلامك هذا بعيد للاسف.
> 
> Bro these planes are very good for COIN operations they're light fast and they can deliver precision munitions.



its not about that, we need fast bomb plane, you can hear this one from miles away but if we had f16 then they wouldnt even know what hit them


----------



## IR5

Malik Alashter said:


> العفو اخوية انت منين الك هذي المعلومات يعني منو قصدك راح يشتري كل هذي القطع البحرية العراق لو روسيا لو منوا اذا كان قصدك االعراق عندك اي دليل على كلامك هذا؟ انت تعرف هيجي بحرية تحتاج الى كم راس مال والى كم كفاءات العراقيين غاية ما يفكرون فيه هو ك زورق دورية وكم صاروخ ساحلي تجي انت تتكلم عن غواصات كلامك هذا بعيد للاسف.


السلام عليكم
انا اكتب في نهاية كل ارسال ان المعلومات غير اكيده
بغصوص المصدر
iraqimilitaryinsiders
IP system و لكن لاسباب امنية يجب تحدث​


----------



## Doritos11

1000and1night said:


> its not about that, we need fast bomb plane, you can hear this one from miles away but if we had f16 then they wouldnt even know what hit them



No.

You suggest using heavy to bomb the unseen and little, using a B52 to target a few people in the desert is idiotic, costs a fortune, that aircraft is for mass bombardment and the F16 is good for heavy bombardment, the airplane flies too fast anyway and operational cost is too high for such unimportant missions.


----------



## Doritos11

IR5 said:


> Soon the fleet larger purchases.
> The goal is to first build a partullsflotta, then increase the level to be able to have major operations in the Gulf and Sea of Oman. and finally be able to build a fleet with an operation in the Indian Ocean. This requires as 2035 (Armada military planning from 2010 to 2035)



Iraq’s navy will only be fast attack craft, maybe corvettes carrying naval helicopters, seamines and anti ship missiles from the air force.


----------



## 1000and1night

Doritos11 said:


> No.
> 
> You suggest using heavy to bomb the unseen and little, using a B52 to target a few people in the desert is idiotic, costs a fortune, that aircraft is for mass bombardment and the F16 is good for heavy bombardment, the airplane flies too fast anyway and operational cost is too high for such unimportant missions.



what cost? with all the corruption we have its good to see money spend saving peoples life and not fill the pockets of theifs


----------



## Doritos11

1000and1night said:


> what cost? with all the corruption we have its good to see money spend saving peoples life and not fill the pockets of theifs



I’m just telling you what each military on earth does, your saying the opposite


----------



## Malik Alashter

Doritos11 said:


> I’m just telling you what each military on earth does, your saying the opposite


@Doritos11 take it easy man our brother @1000and1night has no clue about arms and weapons but I got what he means. anyway it's not a big deal he means fighters like F-16 can do the job while something like that made for regular armies which is not what we face in Iraq.

Bro 1000and1night. we need many of these.






and these. little choppers they're fast, agile and lethal with their abilty to carry few troopers to where they suppose to be in a hurry look how they use them ahhhh where is our guys in the MoD.






and too.






are we any better or dumber?






also here.






here is another one armed.






Now fully armed as bad as the apachey the 200 million $. Don't get me wrong nothing like the apachey but these are the answer to the terrorist fast and capable.






by the way Korean army have 200 of these. 200 they would cost us 1 billion but we would be able to transport our troops fast to where the terrorist's at this way they cant hit and run like always we can use them for scouting day and night.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

200 for 1 billion is good actually!


----------



## Malik Alashter

Doritos11 said:


> 200 for 1 billion is good actually!


 So do u thing that's high or low?.


----------



## Doritos11

Malik Alashter said:


> So do u thing that's high or low?.



Didn’t calculate or anything.

But we’re just mentioning random things, DJ on the other forum keeps track on all thats needed for each squadron/brigade.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Doritos11 said:


> Didn’t calculate or anything.
> 
> But we’re just mentioning random things, DJ on the other forum keeps track on all thats needed for each squadron/brigade.


Now this from wikipedea: Boeing funded the development program itself; it intends to market the aircraft for both military and homeland security roles within the U.S. and internationally.[5] The aircraft is estimated to cost US$2 million.

it says 2 million which is not bad I more than doubled the cost for weapons, trainig and spare parts. Plus this the cost of the AH-6 the recce and armed one but the lifting one with no expensive equipment it should way cheaper than the two million one.


----------



## pokdo

Here's the one which our government suggests 
It's said to be $3.1 million currently(2013)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Iraqi army cleared Sleiman bak, 100+ ISIS terrorists killed and captured.

--

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

pokdo said:


> View attachment 17758
> 
> Here's the one which our government suggests
> It's said to be $3.1 million currently(2013)


My friend they're dumb enough to think about these choppers they went to france to spend 20 million per ec-635!!!.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pokdo

Malik Alashter said:


> My friend they're dumb enough to think about these choppers they went to france to spend 20 million per ec-635!!!.


In that case why don't they just go for dhruv? Its price and performance are just alot reasonable than any other choppers on earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

> *WASHINGTON, Feb 25
> (Reuters) - U.S. Senator John McCain said on Tuesday a proposed agreement to sell 24 Apache attack helicopters to Iraq should be reconsidered because of a report that Iran has signed a deal to sell Iraq arms and ammunition worth $195 million.
> 
> "The Apache sale has got to be on the table. We've got to discuss it," the Republican Arizona senator said when asked about the Reuters report on the sale. "We've got to understand the ramification of this arms deal. We have to look at it a little more carefully."*






> *US Congress should reconsider Iraq helicopters after Iran report: McCain*
> By Patricia Zengerle
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - U.S. Senator John McCain said on Tuesday a proposed agreement to sell 24 Apache attack helicopters to Iraq should be reconsidered because of a Reuters report that Iran has signed a deal to sell Iraq arms and ammunition worth $195 million.
> 
> "The Apache sale has got to be on the table. We've got to discuss it," the Republican Arizona senator said when asked about whether the arms sale would affect the plan to sell the Boeing Co. helicopters to Iraq.
> 
> "We've got to understand the ramifications of this arms deal. We have to look at it a little more carefully," he said.
> 
> Speaking to Reuters outside the U.S. Senate, McCain said he did not know whether any lawmakers as yet planned to stop the proposed sale. Under U.S. rules governing arms sales, lawmakers have until February 26 - 30 days after the deal was filed with Congress - to hold it up.
> 
> Reuters reported from Baghdad on Monday that Iran has signed a deal to sell Iraq arms and ammunition worth $195 million, according to documents seen by Reuters - a move that would break a U.N. embargo on weapons sales by Tehran.
> 
> Lawmakers and congressional aides said they found the report troubling, but were awaiting more information from President Barack Obama's administration before reacting.
> 
> They said Congress had not been informed of any such deal.
> 
> McCain, a member of the Senate Foreign Relations and Armed Services Committees is a frequent critic of Obama's foreign policy decisions. He said the reported arms deal underscored his belief that the United States had withdrawn from Iraq too quickly.
> 
> "This is a result of our departure from Iraq," McCain said.
> 
> The documents obtained by Reuters showed the Iran-Iraq agreement was reached at the end of November, weeks after Iraqi Prime Minister Nouri al-Maliki returned from lobbying Washington for more weapons to fight al Qaeda-linked militants.
> 
> A White House spokesman said the Obama administration had raised concerns about the reported Iran-Iraq arms deal "at the highest level" in Iraq. He said Baghdad denied any contracts were signed, and that Washington would follow up.
> 
> Many lawmakers are nervous about providing sensitive U.S. military equipment to Iraq, which they worry is becoming too close to Iran.
> 
> Senator Robert Menendez, a New Jersey Democrat who is chairman of the Foreign Relations Committee, had withheld support for plans to sell Iraq the 24 attack helicopters and lease up to another six because of concerns about how Maliki would use them.
> 
> The committee signed off on the lease and sale earlier this year after receiving assurances from the State Department.
> 
> A spokesman for Menendez said on Tuesday he had no further information about the Apache deal and no immediate reaction to the report of the Iran arms sale.
> 
> (Reporting by Patricia Zengerle; Editing by Bill Trott, Sandra Maler and Andrew Hay)



US Congress should reconsider Iraq helicopters after Iran report: McCain - Yahoo News


----------



## Dizer

Iraqi MOD and the Iraqi foreign Ministry have officially denied reports of weapons purchase from Iran.

The congress no longer has a say to stop the apache deal. Only the WH can stop the Apache deal, and the Obama administration are really pushing for the apache sale to go ahead.. so I really doubt these allegation will impede the apache acquisition.

However, if it does, it just means more Mi28NE Night Hunter purchases.


----------



## Doritos11




----------



## Dizer

*U.S. begins training Iraqis on Apache helicopters after green light from Congress*






WASHINGTON — The United States has been preparing for a major military training program for Iraq.
Officials said the U.S. military would train its Iraqi counterpart in the operation of the AH-64 Apache attack helicopter. They said the program would begin in early March 2014 in Iraq. “Things are moving rapidly for the first stage of the program,” an official said.
On Feb. 13, a senior military officer said the first stage of the U.S. program would train 16 Iraqis to fly the Apache. Maj. Gen. William Bender, deputy director of the Office of Security Cooperation in Iraq, told a briefing that the training project would include private contractors.
The administration of President Barack Obama has approved an Iraqi request for the export of 24 AH-64E Apaches in a deal worth $4.8 billion. In the first stage of the project, the Pentagon would lease six Apaches to the Iraqi military for training.
In the briefing, Bender said Apache prime contractor Boeing has not begun production of the Apaches for Iraq. He did not elaborate.
The Apaches, which were not blocked by Congress, marked the second biggest U.S. arms project in Iraq. Bender said the Baghdad government signed a 30-year contract with Lockheed Martin for the delivery of up to 36 F-16 Block 52 multi-role fighters.
U.S. begins training Iraqis on Apache helicopters after green light from Congress | World Tribune


----------



## Doritos11

MI 35 firing rockets


----------



## Malik Alashter

Doritos11 said:


> MI 35 firing rockets


They start using it great news.


----------



## Doritos11

*Baghdad arms exhibition*

Attending, China, S Korea, Bulgaria and other states companies

The helicopter in the picture KAI KUH-1 Surion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia will very likely be bought for ISOF which is expanding from 10.000 to 30.000 forces, it’ll also replace bulky MI 17 for some assault forces.





--


----------



## Doritos11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

Doritos11 said:


> *Baghdad arms exhibition*
> 
> Attending, China, S Korea, Bulgaria and other states companies
> 
> The helicopter in the picture KAI KUH-1 Surion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia will very likely be bought for ISOF which is expanding from 10.000 to 30.000 forces, it’ll also replace bulky MI 17 for some assault forces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --


It's a good news if they really purchase the surion its a state of the art chopper.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

@pokdo ^^

This heli will be part of the new deals very likely, as army aviation is looking for more helos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11




----------



## Doritos11




----------



## pokdo

Doritos11 said:


> @pokdo ^^
> 
> This heli will be part of the new deals very likely, as army aviation is looking for more helos



yeh hope to see more in the ground sections too


----------



## Doritos11




----------



## Doritos11

Iraqi official holding the K11 Korean rifle in the vid above


----------



## Doritos11

Iraqi Quds force commander in Syria


----------



## Doritos11




----------



## Doritos11

BAGHDAD, March 3 (KUNA) -- Iraqi police said Monday 84 armed men, including 74 of the Islamic State in Iraq and Lavent (ISIL), were killed in operations in the Mosul and Fallujah.
Commander of Federal Police in Mosul General Mahdi Gharawi said in a statement police forces thwarted attempts of attacks by the ISIL in southern Mosul, killing 74 of them and arrested 499 others.
He said the operation in Mosul resulted in the destruction of 21 booby-trapped vehicles and 53 hideouts of ISIL, as well as seizing large quantities of weapons and ammunition.
Security forces also killed 10 gunmen in eastern Fallujah.


----------



## Doritos11




----------



## Dizer




----------



## Dizer




----------



## Doritos11

Abrams

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ag3nt47

^ @Doritos11 Is that the regular army or special forces using the belt-fed M16 ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

pokdo said:


> In that case why don't they just go for dhruv? Its price and performance are just alot reasonable than any other choppers on earth.



And a bad crash,sale record... even Turkish hospitals phased them out ...


----------



## pokdo

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> And a bad crash,sale record... even Turkish hospitals phased them out ...


Yet it's better than nothing and the crash isn't even bothering when it's bad economy


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

pokdo said:


> Yet it's better than nothing and the crash isn't even bothering when it's bad economy



New MIs are worth every penny n much better.. Also Iraq isn't Swaziland ..


----------



## pokdo

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> New MIs are worth every penny n much better.. Also Iraq isn't Swaziland ..


just kidding but still military policy does count on the fiscal efficiency

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

ag3nt47 said:


> ^ @Doritos11 Is that the regular army or special forces using the belt-fed M16 ?



special forces ( see shoulder patch guy on the right ).






but ISOF is divided into different groups as well, some trained & organized as US rangers, and the highest by Delta & SFD-D


----------



## Dizer




----------



## Dizer




----------



## Dizer




----------



## doritos

2012 parade








Training obstacle month ago









counter terror force ( ICTF ) training on aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doritos

ISIS transported armored bomb trucks from Syia to Iraq, captured









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=271051183075553

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doritos

]


----------



## doritos




----------



## doritos

*Report: Iraq Heading Toward Fully Operational Air Force
A proposed foreign military sale to Iraq for air traffic control and landing systems highlights the imminent possibility of a fully operational Iraqi Air Force in the next few years, according to an industry expert.

On Feb. 4, the US Defense Security Cooperation Agency (DSCA) notified Congress of a possible foreign military sale to Iraq for Air Traffic Control and Landing Systems and associated equipment, parts, training and logistical support for an estimated cost of $700 million.

Matthew Hedges, military analyst for the Institute for Near East and Gulf Military Analysis, said the DSCA notification should be seen in conjunction with other recent messages that not only point to Baghdad’s pending acquisitions but also show that the US will be a key partner in this process.

“Whilst the Iraqi armed forces have already embarked on aerial sorties, the need for more sophisticated mechanisms will help the Iraqis absorb a broader, more advanced fleet,” he said.

According to the DCSA, Iraq has requested a sale of commercially available Federal Aviation Administration air traffic control equipment and airfield navigational aids suites to be installed at four bases — Tikrit, al-Basra, al-Kut and Taji.

The equipment includes airport surveillance radars, automation systems, airfield support and navigation suites, and primary search radars.

Also provided are site surveys, system integration, installation, testing, repair and return, facilities, warranties, spare and repair parts, support equipment, personnel training and training equipment, publications and technical documentation, US government and contractor engineering and logistics support services, and other related elements of logistics and program support.

According to the DCSA, the proposed sale will contribute to Iraq’s continued efforts toward rebuilding its airfield systems for near-term basing of multiple aircraft.

The renovations and upgrades to the airfields and systems will allow for greater ease in launch and recovery of aircraft and will improve the overall sustainment to aircraft and affiliated systems, the agency added.

The principal contractor will be determined through a competitive process. There are no known offset agreements proposed in connection with this potential sale.■




*


----------



## doritos

MoD signed a deal with the Italian _Defense Attaché for Italian companies to help Iraq in helicopter construction & UAV technology, ( co helicopter production / licensed ).

Source : Khaima military magazine_


----------



## doritos

In relation to the news above ^^ & engineers sent to Britain, Germany, Russia and some other states to study & receive tech share for building tanks.

Military industrial companies Qaqaa & Qadisiyah have started restructuring their organization with the plan to recruit over 9000 ( 6000 Qaqaa & 3000 Qadisiyah ) workers to start producing weaponry, ammunition and ( spare ) parts.



*Lockheed has been given a $24 million indefinite-delivery/indefinite-quantity award for training and the transfer of technology to Iraq for maintenance of C-130J aircraft.*

The U.S. Department of Defense said the award was issued by the 338 Security Contracting Squadron, Joint Base San Antonio, Randolph Air Force Base, Texas.

The work, part of a Foreign Military Sales agreement between the United States and Iraq, will be performed at New Al-Muthana Air Base -- the Baghdad International Airport Complex – and will be completed by Jan. 31, 2017.


----------



## doritos



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer




----------



## Dizer




----------



## doritos

Steyr HS 50

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doritos




----------



## doritos

IQAF F16 pilot in the US

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doritos

army clearing an area ( *no firefights or graphic materia*l )


----------



## Dizer




----------



## Dizer




----------



## doritos

ISOF maroon berets, force trained/formed similar to US army rangers


----------



## doritos

snipers with T5000 ORSIS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

SIPAH E MAHDI said:


> PAKISTAN IS READY 2 TRAIN IRAQS ARMED FORCES IRAQI ARMY IRAQI AIR FORCE IRAQI NAVY IRAQS SPECIAL FORCES IRAQI INTELLIGENCE AGENCIES. THANKS LONG LIVE PAKISTAN IRAQ BROTHERHOOD



TAKBEEER !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doritos

*ISOF arrests terrorist, admits his involvement on arrest




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=237915116396022




*


----------



## doritos

terrorists planted C4 in the house as a trap, army detonated it


----------



## Gabriel92

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Too much posing with masks and stuff



Masks are mostly there for their own protection and their family. It must be remembered that Iraq's security forces are taking targeted almost daily and that the enemy does not hesitate to take the family as a target.

Simply a neighbor recognizes a soldier on a photo or video and informs an armed group not very clean and is finished to the family of the poor soldier (and him).

(I guess...)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dizer

^^ That's right.

Even in military parades, the special forces have their faces covered. Similar to 'fida'een saddam', (saddams fighters) they always had their faces covered.


----------



## doritos

new pics of current operations



























Anbar tribes have killed 3 of their relatives for siding with terrorists & working for a foreign agenda ( qatar )


----------



## Dizer

^^ No bro. They didn't kill 3 of their relatives. This is tribal law, 'hadr dem', which means those three named shiekhs (including Ali Hatem sulyman), will be shot and killed if seen anywhere, and there are no settlements for this between the tribes.. the three named shiekhs must be killed.

The reason for this, is because the three named shiekhs have taken part in a terrorist activity which targeted a funeral for a soldier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer




----------



## doritos

1958 army general Qasim's coup

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer




----------



## doritos

*Army recruits from Anbar to start basic training





*
army engineers build a temporarily brigde


----------



## doritos

Army started training on KORNET E

Russian deal from DEC 2012

- The Russian deal included two types of aircraft, neither of which the Russians had exported before. One of these is the Mi28NE. Other most likely MIG 35 or SU 35.

- The air defense system also has not been exported by Russia and is used only by the Russian military.

-4 different systems that Iraq proposed to the Russians and the Russians have yet to approve their sale to Iraq until a country-country agreement is made due to strategic nature of these weapons.


----------



## doritos

Artillery fire on the terrorists


----------



## doritos

army firing KORNET E ( training )


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

doritos said:


> Anbar tribes have killed 3 of their relatives for siding with terrorists & working for a foreign agenda ( qatar )



How civilized these people are ?


----------



## doritos

Yzd Khalifa said:


> How civilized these people are ?



Uncivilized bedouins.

This is tribal law, these tribes originate from the Arabian Peninsula.


Shammar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The tribe of *Shammar* (Arabic: شمّر_Šammar_) is one of the largest and powerful tribes of Nejd, Saudi Arabia, with an estimated 3 million members in Iraq, over 1.5 million in Saudi Arabia (concentrated in Ha'il), a Kuwaiti population (centered in Al Jahra), a Syrian population is thought to exceed 0.5 million along with unknown number in Jordan.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

I don't see anything wrong in being a nomad as long as you don't do the fallowing:

*" Anbar tribes have killed 3 of their relatives for siding with terrorists & working for a foreign agenda ( qatar )" *

As far as my knowledge is concerned, the Iraqis became the very first people to introduce such law. 

Another thing is that none-tribal Iraqis are killing one another. 


Interesting... 



doritos said:


> Uncivilized bedouins.
> 
> This is tribal law, these tribes originate from the Arabian Peninsula.
> 
> 
> Shammar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The tribe of *Shammar* (Arabic: شمّر_Šammar_) is one of the largest and powerful tribes of Nejd, Saudi Arabia, with an estimated 3 million members in Iraq, over 1.5 million in Saudi Arabia (concentrated in Ha'il), a Kuwaiti population (centered in Al Jahra), a Syrian population is thought to exceed 0.5 million along with unknown number in Jordan.


----------



## doritos

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I don't see anything wrong in being a nomad as long as you don't do the fallowing:
> 
> *" Anbar tribes have killed 3 of their relatives for siding with terrorists & working for a foreign agenda ( qatar )" *
> 
> As far as my knowledge is concerned, the Iraqis became the very first people to introduce such law.
> 
> Another thing is that none-tribal Iraqis are killing one another.
> 
> 
> Interesting...




Tribal law has existed for thousands of years, 'revenge' for betrayal which they have another word for is not something new, how would a half white boy know.


Don't ruin the thread reply to this somewhere else.


----------



## doritos




----------



## doritos

The "trainer" trainees included 26 firing trainers and 12 technician trainers.

The trainers belong to the "anti armour battalion" which belongs to the Infantry arm.

During the ceremony 8 KORNET-E missiles were test launched against targets, and all 8 targets were hit indicating the quality of the trainers that graduated from the course.

The missile uses laser for targeting ensuring very high accuracy.

The training lasted 45 days and was undertaken by Russian Experts

All trainers who graduated have a Bachelors Degree

This is the most modern 3rd generation of the missile and can penetrate 1200mm of armour.

The trainers used the missile simulator for 192 hours during the training to perfect their skills.

The trainers will now begin undertaking courses for trainee soldiers on the system beginning in April. initially within the anti armour battalion and then to the rest of the army.


----------



## doritos

*Bahr Al Arab floating dock re enters service for the Iraqi Navy.*

This floating dock was built as part of Iraq's Italian naval order in 1985. It was sent to Egypt and was refurbished and has just arrived in Um Qasr. Its the largest floating dock of its kind in the Gulf.


----------



## doritos

on ISIS fallujah


----------



## EyanKhan

@doritos 
Hey man , has Iraq had any new major acquisitions or some cool weaponry for that matter?


----------



## doritos

EyanKhan said:


> @doritos
> Hey man , has Iraq had any new major acquisitions or some cool weaponry for that matter?



From Russia

Pantsir S1
Mi 35M
( 34-40 ) MI 28 Ne
Kornet E
T 5000 Orsis sniper rifles
IGLA 24

From Pakistan

20 Super Mushak
Figher pilot training

From China possible deals to be signed, UCAV and air defence equipment.
Air defence command is looking for long range air defence systems ( S300/400 class ) 

From S. Korea
24 T50/FA 50 golden eagle + more deals on the way

From USA
30 AH 64 E

Announced but deal not signed:
175 M1A1M
200-250 M2A2 ODS bradley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

doritos said:


> From Russia
> 
> Pantsir S1
> Mi 35M
> ( 34-40 ) MI 28 Ne
> Kornet E
> T 5000 Orsis sniper rifles
> IGLA 24
> 
> From Pakistan
> 
> 20 Super Mushak
> Figher pilot training
> 
> From China possible deals to be signed, UCAV and air defence equipment.
> Air defence command is looking for long range air defence systems ( S300/400 class )
> 
> From S. Korea
> 24 T50/FA 50 golden eagle + more deals on the way
> 
> From USA
> 30 AH 64 E
> 
> Announced but deal not signed:
> 175 M1A1M
> 200-250 M2A2 ODS bradley



What about the 96 F-16s has all the delivery been completed ? 

And any possible chance for another fighter jet , say JF-17 for the matter


----------



## doritos

EyanKhan said:


> What about the 96 F-16s has all the delivery been completed ?
> 
> And any possible chance for another fighter jet , say JF-17 for the matter



No 96 F16 ordered


Ordered 36 F16 block 52 now they are looking at other fighters jet, JF 17 is also being looked at, MIG 35 is being looked at and others but they don't give much info.


First F16 delivery will be around September this year.


----------



## doritos

sniper killed an enemy


----------



## Dizer




----------



## doritos

@The Sultan Erdogan 

What do you think about our army


----------



## The Sultan Erdogan

doritos said:


> @The Sultan Erdogan
> 
> What do you think about our army



You don't have an army right now...

It is in the process of being 'built'...

Ask my opinion when you have an army


----------



## doritos

captured foreigner


----------



## doritos

Army is going to enter Fallajah they say.

Sahwat & army fighting ISIS


----------



## Malik Alashter

The Sultan Erdogan said:


> You don't have an army right now...
> 
> It is in the process of being 'built'...
> 
> Ask my opinion when you have an army


You really deserve that answer @doritos.


----------



## doritos

Malik Alashter said:


> You really deserve that answer @doritos.



wat u mean, that's not offensive.

Iraqi army is weak compared to all it's neighbors, this is a fact.
Iraq lacks the number of artillery and tanks to compete with even KUWAIT


But that is changing fast as billions of weaponry are being acquired.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

doritos said:


> wat u mean, that's not offensive.
> 
> Iraqi army is weak compared to all it's neighbors, this is a fact.
> Iraq lacks the number of artillery and tanks to compete with even KUWAIT
> 
> 
> But that is changing fast as billions of weaponry are being acquired.


Bro you know better than him why asking arrogant like that you just don't need it.


----------



## doritos

1600 Anbar Sahwa forces have been integrated in the national army

ضم 1574 متطوعا من أبناء العشائر الى شرطة الأنبار | العراق - القرطاس نيوز


----------



## doritos

*MI 28's will be delivered this June.*
*2nd major arms deal being signed with Russia, no details given.*


----------



## Nishan_101

doritos said:


> *MI 28's will be delivered this June.*
> *2nd major arms deal being signed with Russia, no details given.*



They should also go for 30+ ATAK/Z-10s

But Iraq should be looking in to more of Pakistani origin Equipments now....


----------



## doritos

ISOF commander fires mortars






other graphic pics are here :
Iraqi Armed Forces Forums منتدى القوات المسلحة العراقية - مشاهدة الموضوع - Pictures صور وتصاميم القوات المسلحة العراقيــــــــــة


----------



## Informant

Good kill more ISIS kind, we are sick of ours but i hear they are even brutal in Iraq. 

Just tone down sectarian issues and Iraq would be set.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doritos

*army has killed over 54 opposition mujahideen in Fallujah district today.













*


----------



## Dizer

The commander of the 34th armoured brigade held a training session for officers of the 3rd tank regiment to prepare them for the imminent arrival of the new T90 tanks a large number of which have been bought as part of the Iraqi-Russian arms agreements.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doritos

pictures from operations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doritos

Iraqi army officers have graduated with high grades at the UK Sandhurst academy during their almost 1 year long course, they will return to be officers in the Iraqi army.

From the Khaima magazine ^^


----------



## doritos




----------



## doritos




----------



## doritos




----------



## Dizer




----------



## doritos

foreign terrorist hit & eventually killed during firefight with Iraqi army, cameraman also shot at the end( filmed by terrorists )


----------



## doritos

1980 female soldiers popular army


----------



## Dizer




----------



## Dizer




----------



## Dizer




----------



## Dizer




----------



## doritos

Iraq's F16 pilots training

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doritos

Iraqi army launches new campaign against al-Qaeda in Kirkuk

Iraqi military forces kicked off a large-scale campaign targeting al-Qaeda and affiliated groups in south-western Kirkuk, the Dijlah military operations command said Monday (May 5th).

"About 4,000 soldiers with air support, accompanied by a combat armoured brigade, on Monday morning kicked off a large-scale military operation dubbed 'Fajr 1'," Dijlah operations commander Lt. Gen. Abdul Ameer al-Zaidi told Al-Shorfa.

The campaign, set to run for several days, is targeting "the hideouts and strongholds of al-Qaeda in south-western Kirkuk, in al-Riyadh, al-Hawijah up to Wadi Horan and surrounding desert areas", he said.

The operation was preceded by additional security measures which included the closure of the targeted area to prevent the gunmen from

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

First Iraqi F16 Block 52 Takes off

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## doritos

NEW SHIPMENT T5000 ORSIS SNIPER RIFLES DELIVERED

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## doritos

Iraqi army has entered Fallujah, retook 2 parts continuing clearing the city from foreign trash, communications of the city completely cut.

@haman10

This pic I mean, steyr HS 50

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

doritos said:


> steyr HS 50


yeah , thats Steyr .

i think iraq bought them since iran has too much of Anti-material rifles in the category . but they steyrs are among the best .

Good luck hunting terrorist a$$ .



doritos said:


> Iraqi army has entered Fallujah, retook 2 parts continuing clearing the city from foreign trash, communications of the city completely cut.


thank god .....

but it was about time .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doritos

PICTURES from Yesterday operation, the 2 cities where ISIS took hold have again like in 2004 suffered a partially destroyed infrastructure, they've set up boobytrap fuel bombs in many houses which the army had to detonate.





































MI 17 door gunner & rockets attacking targets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Iraki wings over Texas...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doritos

Flankers look better though ^^

Some indications that we will get them.


----------



## Ceylal

doritos said:


> Flankers look better though ^^
> 
> Some indications that we will get them.


I like the colors , they give them...
The Algerian love their flankers...They need new ones, the one they got they used them to the bones!


----------



## Informant

Dizer said:


>



NO plane looks better/sexier than an F-16 in all its might and glory. Even sexier when armed to the teeth. Congrats to Iraq.











http://img.***************/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/f-16i-fighter-aircraft.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer




----------



## Hakan

*Iraq requests military equipment to bolster counter-terrorism capabilities*​
The Iraqi government has requested the sale of military equipment from the United States valued at USD981 million, the Defense Security and Cooperation Agency (DSCA) announced on 13 May.

Under three separate requests, valued at USD790 million, USD101 million, and USD90 million respectively, Iraq has requested the sale of 24 Beechcraft AT-6C Texan II light attack aircraft, 200 armoured Humvee ground vehicles, and 14 Aerostat tower systems (including seven Aerostats). All requests are being made to enhance Iraq's counter-terrorism capabilities and to protect key infrastructure.

The proposed sale of 24 AT-6C twin-seat turboprop light-attack and intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance (ISR) aircraft, also covers spare engines, navigation equipment, AN/AAR-47 missile launch detectionm, and AN/ALE-47 countermeasures dispensing systems, as well as parts, training, contractor support, and other ancillary services.

The second proposed sale of 200 M1151A1 Up-Armored High Mobility Multi-Purpose Wheeled Vehicles (HMMWVs) also comprises M2 12.7 mm (.50 calibre) machine gun mounts, commercial radios, communication equipment, repair and spare parts, and other support and items.

The third and final proposed sale comprises seven Aerostats (17 meter) and 14 Rapid Aerostat Initial Deployment (RAID) Tower Systems, installation, spare and repair parts, support equipment, publications and technical data, as well as site surveys.

The requests must first be approved by Congress before contracts can be finalised. No timelines were disclosed.

*COMMENT*
Of the three requests, the proposed sale of 24 AT-6C light strike and ISR aircraft is arguably the most significant.

Based on the T-6 trainer aircraft, 15 of which have been operated by the Iraqi Air Force (IqAF) since 2009, the AT-6C comes with a more powerful engine and is equipped with a variety of air-to-surface munitions and missiles for the light-strike role. It is also equipped with an electro-optical/infrared (EO/IR) sensor turret for ISR duties.

While the DSCA notification makes no mention of possible weapons fit, the AT-6C is configured to carry precision munitions, such as laser-guided bombs and laser-guided rockets. It can also carry unguided bombs, rockets, and podded machine gun/cannon systems on its six underwing hardpoints (three per wing), as well as short-range air-to-air missiles for self-defence.

Given Iraq's particular security situation with regard to ongoing terrorist activities, the AT-6C would make a perfect addition to the IqAF's fixed-wing light-strike and ISR inventory, alongside the armed Cessna C208 Grand Caravans.

The AT-6C would fulfil a niche role within the Iraqi armed forces between the low-end armed Bell 407 helicopters of the army, and T-6A and Utva Lasta 95 trainers of the air force; and the IqAF's high-end KAI FA-50 Golden Eagle and Lockheed Martin F-16 multirole fighters. Armed helicopters do not have the payload or endurance of fixed-wing types such as the AT-6B and can be more vulnerable to ground fire, and while trainers can carry bombs, they do not have the systems to deliver precision-guided munitions.

Further to the limitations of low-end helicopters and trainers, high-performance fighters such as the F-16, and FA-50 are very costly to procure and operate and do not necessarily have the flexibility of the lower and slower turboprop in terms of persistence, sustainability, and responsiveness.

Iraq has previously requested 36 AT-6B light strike platforms, but no contract was signed. It is not clear what the difference is between the AT-6B and AT-6C, and it could just be that AT-6B is the Beechcraft designation while AT-6C is the US Department of Defense designation for the same AT-6 platform.

If this sale is realised, Iraq will become the first customer for the light-attack variant of the Texan II trainer aircraft.

Iraq requests military equipment to bolster counter-terrorism capabilities - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer




----------



## Dizer




----------



## 1000

First Army Lt graduated from Sandhurst academy, will return to Iraq to lead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

ISOF clashes with ISIS






12.7mm sniper rifles captured from ISIS now being used by the army..


----------



## 1000



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

4 more MI 35M delivered bringing the current inventory to 8

Total MI 35M ordered = 24
Total MI 28 ordered = 19-30

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

meeting between Zebari and the UK Defence Attache and delegation who offered to to supply arms and training






air defence operations center

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

Mi-35M Samarra yesterday


----------



## -SINAN-

Seems like Iraqi soldiers are only good at posing to camera.. since you lost your 2nd biggest city to terrorists in just 1 day.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hakan

Sinan said:


> Seems like Iraqi soldiers are only good at posing to camera.. since you lost your 2nd biggest city to terrorists in just 1 day.


Looks like all of the COD gear didn't help out to much.

Yes I am trolling.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 1000

Sinan said:


> Seems like Iraqi soldiers are only good at posing to camera.. since you lost your 2nd biggest city to terrorists in just 1 day.



There weren't many clashes, someone on the inside collaborated.
Btw this isn't something to make fun of, unarmed people are getting killed as we speak knowing ISIS.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Oublious

muhahaha iraqiiiii armiiiiiii. 






sent my condolence to maliqiiiiii...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

1000 said:


> There weren't many clashes, someone on the inside collaborated.
> Btw this isn't something to make fun of, unarmed people are getting killed as we speak knowing ISIS.


Our condolences.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## olcayto

Guys, come on cut it out.

R.İ.P to the civillians and the soldiers that fought bravely.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 1000

^^ They will launch an offensive on the city that's not in question, ISOF are well trained but they are assault forces, they don't keep cities/checkpoints like the regular army which has many soldiers for the pay roll, not motivated. They can take it back even though it costs many lifes. ISIS itself is a threat to the entire ME. Turkey, Saudi, other GCC designated them as a terror organisation for the same reason. Most Muslim majority states have Islamists whom are inactive see Algeria in the 90's when they were active for an example. We're not the only one threatened.

Of course Iraq has a fairly new army therefor the many failures from NCO's & higher command resulting in poorly trained soldiers, poor commanding and planning.

Though I can't talk much, I have to finish a lot of stuff for school so i'll see the news later.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Guys seriously thats not funny what your doing, there may be covards in Iraqi army who left the civilians without protection but the whole situation is tragic.
Isis is also our enemy we should help Iraqis in this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Kaan said:


> Looks like all of the COD gear didn't help out to much.
> 
> Yes I am trolling.



As a moderator you shouldn't be trolling. This arrogant behavior amongst Turks can't be tolerated. It's purely racism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

Hazzy997 said:


> As a moderator you shouldn't be trolling. This arrogant behavior amongst Turks can't be tolerated. It's purely racism.


Gotta have fun sometimes.


----------



## Falcon29

Kaan said:


> Gotta have fun sometimes.



I know that about you. 

Although amongst some Turks the racism is real. It's saddening.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Quasar

Hazzy997 said:


> As a moderator you shouldn't be trolling. This arrogant behavior amongst Turks can't be tolerated. It's purely racism.



All he wrote is ''Looks like all of the COD gear didn't help out to much.'' please elaborate which part of such a statement can be linked to racism but on the other hand if I say exaggeration is an inherent part of Arab culture at most it can be named stereotype

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Quasar said:


> All he wrote is ''Looks like all of the COD gear didn't help out to much.'' please elaborate which part of such a statement can be linked to racism but on the other hand if I say exaggeration is an inherent part of Arab culture at best it can be named stereotype



I'm not referring to him, it's about other members who are arrogant and believe Arabs are somehow inferior.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## olcayto

Quasar said:


> All he wrote is ''Looks like all of the COD gear didn't help out to much.'' please elaborate which part of such a statement can be linked to racism but on the other hand if I say exaggeration is an inherent part of Arab culture at best it can be named stereotype



İt's just the afterpain showing here of his butthurt in another thread


----------



## Hakan

BTW my thanks for hazzy's post was for the part he mentioned me in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Kaan said:


> BTW my thanks for hazzy's post was for the part he mentioned me in.



But you thank every post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## olcayto

Kaan said:


> BTW my thanks for hazzy's post was for the part he mentioned me in.



You really should stop thanking everybody

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

1000 said:


> But you thank every post





olcayto said:


> You really should stop thanking everybody


I have given 15k.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Kaan said:


> BTW my thanks for hazzy's post was for the part he mentioned me in.



That doesn't matter, there are racist Turkish members here. Let's not go on. 

@1000 

Put a lot of effort into this thread. If you want to respond to me do so in the Coffee Shop.


----------



## olcayto

Kaan said:


> I have 15k given.



Ask the webby at where the record stands. Maybe you can become number one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

Okay guys we offiially derailed this thread. We should move to a coffee/tea house.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

olcayto said:


> Guys, come on cut it out.
> 
> R.İ.P to the civillians and the soldiers that fought bravely.



they didn't even fight, they left their uniforms, weapons, everything behind and ran towards Kurdistan.


----------



## Serpentine

1000 said:


> ^^ They will launch an offensive on the city that's not in question, ISOF are well trained but they are assault forces, they don't keep cities/checkpoints like the regular army which has many soldiers for the pay roll, not motivated. They can take it back even though it costs many lifes. ISIS itself is a threat to the entire ME. Turkey, Saudi, other GCC designated them as a terror organisation for the same reason. Most Muslim majority states have Islamists whom are inactive see Algeria in the 90's when they were active for an example. We're not the only one threatened.
> 
> Of course Iraq has a fairly new army therefor the many failures from NCO's & higher command resulting in poorly trained soldiers, poor commanding and planning.
> 
> Though I can't talk much, I have to finish a lot of stuff for school so i'll see the news later.



We should also consider the element of betreyal among Iraqi army ranks and also tribesmen who are allied with ISIL and do the ;inside' job first before the main assault. There are still elements of Baath party among ISIL who are experienced and battle hardened during last wars. There are also agents who have infiltrated Iraqi army and their betrayal is one of the main reasons of this mess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Facebook


----------



## Oublious

lets play battlefield...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahatir

1000 said:


> There weren't many clashes, someone on the inside collaborated.
> Btw this isn't something to make fun of, unarmed people are getting killed as we speak knowing ISIS.



They reached their maximum anyway , they wount make it cross sammara 


1000 said:


> ^^ They will launch an offensive on the city that's not in question, ISOF are well trained but they are assault forces, they don't keep cities/checkpoints like the regular army which has many soldiers for the pay roll, not motivated. They can take it back even though it costs many lifes. ISIS itself is a threat to the entire ME. Turkey, Saudi, other GCC designated them as a terror organisation for the same reason. Most Muslim majority states have Islamists whom are inactive see Algeria in the 90's when they were active for an example. We're not the only one threatened.
> 
> Of course Iraq has a fairly new army therefor the many failures from NCO's & higher command resulting in poorly trained soldiers, poor commanding and planning.
> 
> Though I can't talk much, I have to finish a lot of stuff for school so i'll see the news later.



Dont worry man , the maximum ISIL can make is capturing nineveh and anbar , they will never make it to samarra and later on all these gains will be lost after a political solution is reached among iraqi politicians or if motivated militias start moving to the northern front . 

after all the small arab sunni community does not have the capacity to rule central iraq if we assume they all support isil .



1000 said:


> There weren't many clashes, someone on the inside collaborated.
> Btw this isn't something to make fun of, unarmed people are getting killed as we speak knowing ISIS.



Do you know that ISIS non Arab muhagirs come with their famillies and displace Syrian Arabs in Riqqa who opposed their rule . 
Not many are talking about this in the media , were being invaded by modern day mongols .


----------



## Dizer

Kaan said:


> Looks like all of the COD gear didn't help out to much.
> 
> Yes I am trolling.


very low coming from a mod.

I really dislike the forum because of people like you, and I really didn't want to reply to this.

But do you think our military just simply deserted their posts because of some jihadist sitting in pick up trucks ?

It's more than that. They were given orders by new officers deployed to Ninawa, to desert thier posts. 

These officers are working in ISIL , Nujaifi and the kurds. It's all a plot. More than what you think, and certainly more than what is announced on the media.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hakan

Dizer said:


> very low coming from a mod.
> 
> I really dislike the forum because of people like you, and I really didn't want to reply to this.
> 
> But do you think our military just simply deserted their posts because of some jihadist sitting in pick up trucks ?
> 
> It's more than that. They were given orders by new officers deployed to Ninawa, to desert thier posts.
> 
> These officers are working in ISIL , Nujaifi and the kurds. It's all a plot. More than what you think, and certainly more than what is announced on the media.


Your right, your right
---------------------------
@Sinan @xenon54 @olcayto @Oublious 

New information.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Dizer said:


> very low coming from a mod.
> 
> I really dislike the forum because of people like you, and I really didn't want to reply to this.
> 
> But do you think our military just simply deserted their posts because of some jihadist sitting in pick up trucks ?
> 
> It's more than that. They were given orders by new officers deployed to Ninawa, to desert thier posts.
> 
> These officers are working in ISIL , Nujaifi and the kurds. It's all a plot. More than what you think, and certainly more than what is announced on the media.



Mate.... How can explain.

We didn't know about that situation when this incident first take place. You guys were always posting photos of soldiers with good gear, full of confident about themselves etc.. When we first heared the news ( Iraqi forces fled before ISIS while they were outnumbering them 15 to 1)... it struck as a hilorious event.

With more information, we understand that situation is not like what we have thought.

Anyways, I'm sorry if i offended Iraqi members.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oublious

Dizer said:


> very low coming from a mod.
> 
> I really dislike the forum because of people like you, and I really didn't want to reply to this.
> 
> But do you think our military just simply deserted their posts because of some jihadist sitting in pick up trucks ?
> 
> It's more than that. They were given orders by new officers deployed to Ninawa, to desert thier posts.
> 
> These officers are working in ISIL , Nujaifi and the kurds. It's all a plot. More than what you think, and certainly more than what is announced on the media.



They deserted against americans and again they deserted. And now sistani give fatwa against isis but not against americans in 2003. Its a joki iraqi armiiii.


----------



## olcayto

Why dafuq do I keep getting quoted for this subject. 

Damn you @Kaan


----------



## Dizer

Sinan said:


> Mate.... How can explain.
> 
> We didn't know about that situation when this incident first take place. You guys were always posting photos of soldiers with good gear, full of confident about themselves etc.. When we first heared the news ( Iraqi forces fled before ISIS while they were outnumbering them 15 to 1)... it struck as a hilorious event.
> 
> With more information, we understand that situation is not like what we have thought.
> 
> Anyways, I'm sorry if i offended Iraqi members.



The situation is not what it seems. Like I said, soldiers were given orders to give up their posts. The governor of Ninawa has a hand in this, as well as some generals in the army.



Oublious said:


> They deserted against americans and again they deserted. And now sistani give fatwa against isis but not against americans in 2003. Its a joki iraqi armiiii.



Your input is a joke. You should not comment here. You only know so much to insult and nothing else.



Kaan said:


> Your right, your right
> ---------------------------
> @Sinan @xenon54 @olcayto @Oublious
> 
> New information.



are you still trying to take the mick ?

Btw, you're*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thəorətic Muslim

Sinan said:


> We didn't know about that situation when this incident first take place. You guys were always posting photos of soldiers with good gear, full of confident about themselves etc.. When we first heared the news ( Iraqi forces fled before ISIS while they were outnumbering them 15 to 1)... it struck as a hilorious event.





Serpentine said:


> We should also consider the element of betreyal among Iraqi army ranks and also tribesmen who are allied with ISIL and do the ;inside' job first before the main assault. There are still elements of Baath party among ISIL who are experienced and battle hardened during last wars. There are also agents who have infiltrated Iraqi army and their betrayal is one of the main reasons of this mess.



The Person who caused the mess in the first place is the Iraqi President Maliki. 

1. Trumped up Charges against Sunni and Kurd Vice Presidents
2. Politicized the Military. He took out Sunnis or Kurds in the Iraqi Army that were in mixed sect areas and replaced them with his Shia. 
3. Let the Shia Militias have free run. While targeting the Sunni, Turkmen, and Kurds.
4. 'Replaced' Sunnis and Kurds from Iraqi Intelligence Services. The same people who helped Stabilize the Country and get Iraq back from Al Qaeda & other terrorists. These guys were the best of the best. Remember that Paul Bremer disbanded all of Iraq's previous Military and Intelligence services, well when hte going got tough, he had no choice but to bring some back.
5. Marginalized Political Parties that weren't Shia.
6. Marginalized the 'Sons of Iraq', same group that helped Number 4.
7. Acted like Syria wouldnt spill-over into Iraq.

When it comes down to it. Why would you ever fight for a country that has marginalized your tribe, family, etc? 

You fight for One that gives you hope for a better future. 
You fight for One that gives you faith that 'the best days are yet to come'.
You fight for One that you know will use your sacrifice to bestow freedom on your countrymen.
You fight for One that has given you everything you could have asked for, and your willing to make sure the next generation gets it even better.

Those that serve aren't angels or saints. We're all human.



Dizer said:


> The situation is not what it seems. Like I said, soldiers were given orders to give up their posts. The governor of Ninawa has a hand in this, as well as some generals in the army.



Who gave the orders to soldiers to leave their positions? Those guys need to be in a Court Martial.


----------



## Hakan

Dizer said:


> The situation is not what it seems. Like I said, soldiers were given orders to give up their posts. The governor of Ninawa has a hand in this, as well as some generals in the army.
> 
> 
> 
> Your input is a joke. You should not comment here. You only know so much to insult and nothing else.
> 
> 
> 
> are you still trying to take the mick ?
> 
> Btw, you're*.


Mick? 

Whats that?


----------



## Malik Alashter

Do you know you turk why you so mad? I can tell you because Mr. Maliki disappointed you with your plan of stealing the Iraqi oil by making the state of west of Iraq.

See how stupid is your errrdogan.

we will beet your rats and we will twist your ear not to play with us we are way bigger than you didn't I tell you to go to play away with something your size like Azerbaijan Armenia or even Georgia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## revojam

Malik Alashter said:


> Do you know you turk why you so mad? I can tell you because Mr. Maliki disappointed you with your plan of stealing the Iraqi oil by making the state of west of Iraq.
> 
> See how stupid is your errrdogan.
> 
> we will beet your rats and we will twist your ear not to play with us we are way bigger than you didn't I tell you to go to play away with something your size like Azerbaijan Armenia or even Georgia.


If you think majority of Turks wants something insane as annexing West Iraq while all of those KRG Kurds in it you are stupid only Tayyip Erdoğan goverment and their brainwashed followers wants it.


----------



## Malik Alashter

revojam said:


> If you think majority of Turks wants something insane as annexing West Iraq while all of those KRG Kurds in it you are stupid only Tayyip Erdoğan goverment and their brainwashed followers wants it.


I've never said so you moron so don't put words on my tongue I know most of the turks people are angry at that ugly looking erdogan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

25 billions dolars further and what we got is a zeroooooo!!! 00000000000000000000 nadaaaa ahahahha....


----------



## viper46

they ran out from mosul???  ... puppets can not stand with out their masters


----------



## Dizer

^^ Terrorist. If you were in Iraq you'd get killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

Why are iraqi members silent abt the situation ?
Can't begin to understand how hard it is ... but u gotta stand up and make ur stands more clear


----------



## 1000

haman10 said:


> Why are iraqi members silent abt the situation ?
> Can't begin to understand how hard it is ... but u gotta stand up and make ur stands more clear



Cause the information flowing around here is for 70% false, why should we do all the effort to show what info is correct and what isn't when we will receive internet terrorists trying to start discussions, not worth the effort.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Malik Alashter

haman10 said:


> Why are iraqi members silent abt the situation ?
> Can't begin to understand how hard it is ... but u gotta stand up and make ur stands more clear


Well for me I spend big time on some other forums but I'll post many news now after and vids too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

haman10 said:


> Why are iraqi members silent abt the situation ?
> Can't begin to understand how hard it is ... but u gotta stand up and make ur stands more clear


Too many delusionals and terrorists on the forum. There's no point. The follow of BS from here is too much.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haman10

Dizer said:


> Too many delusionals and terrorists on the forum. There's no point. The follow of BS from here is too much.


cant agree more . 

leave 'em alone and good luck in hunting terrorists . our best wishes to u guys

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Malik Alashter said:


> Do you know you turk why you so mad? I can tell you because Mr. Maliki disappointed you with your plan of stealing the Iraqi oil by making the state of west of Iraq.
> 
> See how stupid is your errrdogan.
> 
> we will beet your rats and we will twist your ear not to play with us we are way bigger than you didn't I tell you to go to play away with something your size like Azerbaijan Armenia or even Georgia.



So let me tell you something, most of us are not satisfied with the Erdogan's foreign policy. But you are making false accusations as ISIS being our proxy.

On the "twisting our ear" issue... you are being too cocky as our ex-Vilayet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Informant

Whats the point if you're going to leave well oiled machines for ISIS and run?


----------



## 1000

Informant said:


> Whats the point if you're going to leave well oiled machines for ISIS and run?



Your a nuclear state that can't defeat terrorist yet you try to troll.

Our military can be considered new/unexperienced, bad chain of command and commanders.


----------



## BronzePlaque

Hope everything will be okay in Iraq soon..Those beheading videos make me sick


----------



## ag3nt47

Are there any Kurds in the ISOF?


----------



## Dizer

ag3nt47 said:


> Are there any Kurds in the ISOF?



Yes, plenty.

The commander of ISOF is a kurd too. Very patriotic one. Fadhel Berwari. 

ISOF consists of all Iraqi backgrounds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Dizer said:


> Too many delusionals and terrorists on the forum. There's no point. The follow of BS from here is too much.



Best wishes to your country in hunting down the terrorists in your country. Stay safe , too !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

15 billions worth of Arms from USA 
wow cannot even defend so this cool pics are useless sadly 
if it was old Iraq army i understand 
but now they are marching towards Baghdad and ISIS got 425 mil usd from the vault 
it is sad they could not defend the terrorist and the city and civilians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## logan666

bdslph said:


> 15 billions worth of Arms from USA
> wow cannot even defend so this cool pics are useless sadly
> if it was old Iraq army i understand
> but now they are marching towards Baghdad and ISIS got 425 mil usd from the vault
> it is sad they could not defend the terrorist and the city and civilians


now most of iraq is under ISIS and Baghdad most probably will be as well, i wounder what happens to the f16.


----------



## Dizer

3 Million fighters - from tribal fighters, to local defence squads.








logan666 said:


> now most of iraq is under ISIS and Baghdad most probably will be as well, i wounder what happens to the f16.


Please don't spew information like this. You're too misinformed.

Almost all Iraqi provinces are free and under national security protection, apart from CITIES like Mosul, Fallujah, Ramadi, and other smaller cities which are all contested.


----------



## haman10

Ina lillah va ina elaih rajeoon .

shahid (martyr) heydar al-jabari , iraqi pilot , who's chopper was shot down by ISIL terrorist freaks :







rest in peace and our condolences to iraqi nation .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## logan666

Dizer said:


> 3 Million fighters - from tribal fighters, to local defence squads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't spew information like this. You're too misinformed.
> 
> Almost all Iraqi provinces are free and under national security protection, apart from CITIES like Mosul, Fallujah, Ramadi, and other smaller cities which are all contested.


how am i spewing misinformation, maybe you need a reality check , Mosul and falujiah, baji oil refinery 90% under ISIS, diyala pretty much gone and today the main border post between syria and iraq, from what i see the only thing is left is the capital.



haman10 said:


> Ina lillah va ina elaih rajeoon .
> 
> shahid (martyr) heydar al-jabari , iraqi pilot , who's chopper was shot down by ISIL terrorist freaks :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rest in peace and our condolences to iraqi nation .


what did he fly do you know


----------



## haman10

logan666 said:


> what did he fly do you know


donno , but i guess EC635 . u should ask iraqi members .

anyway , doesnt matter . RIP .


----------



## 1000

logan666 said:


> what did he fly do you know




UH-1


----------



## 1000

On Thursday the
Iraq Ministry of Science and Technology
announced that Iraq plans to launch its
satellite for scientific studies, *this evening,
from a base in northern Russia.
A three-unit CubeSat, TigriSat, is the first
satellite to be launched for Iraq. Built for
the country’s Ministry of Science and
Technology by Iraqi students working at the
La Sapienza University in Rome, *TigriSat will
be used to monitor dust storms in Iraq.
Iraq previously claimed to have launched a
satellite in 1989, however this was
discredited after footage of the rocket
exploding during first stage flight surfaced.
Analysts have also determined that it was
unlikely to have been an orbital launch
attempt in any case.
The ministry said in a statement that “in
spite of all the difficulties and security
events plaguing Iraq, today we will launch
the first satellite, Dajla, at 10:11:11 pm,
according to the timing of Baghdad.”
The statement stressed that “the rocket
launch would be from Aazina space area,
Federal Republic of Russia and aboard the
Dnepr rocket.”
Tigrisat will be deployed from the Italian
UniSat 6, which in turn has been booked for
a launch aboard a Dnepr launch vehicle
operated by Kosmotras.
The statement pointed out that “the rising
moon is 620 km from the ground level and
97.97 degree angle deviation within the
orbit oval compression.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## logan666

1000 said:


> UH-1


from what ive read they lost a few, i really hope the iraqi government is working hard to replace them ASAP, they have a very small AF with no fighters so they going to need every heli they can get.


----------



## 1000

logan666 said:


> from what ive read they lost a few, i really hope the iraqi government is working hard to replace them ASAP, they have a very small AF with no fighters so they going to need every heli they can get.



loss is 3 MI 17's and a UH1 from what I know.

Today ISIS has anti aircraft 23mm gun & some manpads unlike when the US was operating here, helicopters have to fly very low and at night to minimize the danger, the pilots aren't doing that, often they fly at daylight, low speed medium height above them, easy to get shot down.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

bdslph said:


> 15 billions worth of Arms from USA
> wow cannot even defend so this cool pics are useless sadly
> if it was old Iraq army i understand
> but now they are marching towards Baghdad and ISIS got 425 mil usd from the vault
> it is sad they could not defend the terrorist and the city and civilians



ive said it before... all the posses = dont look proffessional...

Sorry but thts true... or maybe because these men didnt have any reason or will to fight... hope iraq doesnt become another syria..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## logan666

1000 said:


> loss is 3 MI 17's and a UH1 from what I know.
> 
> Today ISIS has anti aircraft 23mm gun & some manpads unlike when the US was operating here, helicopters have to fly very low and at night to minimize the danger, the pilots aren't doing that, often they fly at daylight, low speed medium height above them, easy to get shot down.


they really do need some fighters dont think the US will send the F16 anymore, at least not with this crisis.


----------



## 1000

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> ive said it before... all the posses = dont look proffessional...
> 
> Sorry but thts true... or maybe because these men didnt have any reason or will to fight... hope iraq doesnt become another syria..



They didn't abandon because of fear, or lack of will. They abandoned because of treason of the high commanders that ordered the retreat, a bad hierarchy of command and chain of command allows such things to happen. After the majority followed the retreat order there were a few left, there are always units that don't receive the retreat command thus some decided to fight, some took on civillian clothing to escape.

People here keep making it look like the army was afraid so they ran away while soldiers themselves explained the situation on video confirming what i'm saying.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

1000 said:


> They didn't abandon because of fear, or lack of will. They abandoned because of treason of the high commanders that ordered the retreat, a bad hierarchy of command and chain of command allows such things to happen. After the majority followed the retreat order there were a few left, there are always units that don't receive the retreat command thus some decided to fight, some took on civillian clothing to escape.
> 
> People here keep making it look like the army was afraid so they ran away while soldiers themselves explained the situation on video confirming what i'm saying.



Hardly an excuse my friend.. but i hope n pray for the safety of your country.. may the Almighty protect you.


----------



## 1000

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Hardly an excuse my friend.. but i hope n pray for the safety of your country.. may the Almighty protect you.



Theres no excuse, i'm explaining what happened.

In a good organized military structure such thing would not happen, if commanders were to abandon or betray the army there would be another independent force or commander to overlook the situation, in Iraq that was not the case. This military force was dissolved in 2003 and rebuilt quickly, it's unorganized.

Soldiers follow orders, they did what they were told. The masses of low ranking soldiers are never to blame, they just do what their superiors told them. In this case the superiors are to blame.


----------



## logan666

1000 said:


> Theres no excuse, i'm explaining what happened.
> 
> In a good organized military structure such thing would not happen, if commanders were to abandon or betray the army there would be another independent force or commander to overlook the situation, in Iraq that was not the case. This military force was dissolved in 2003 and rebuilt quickly, it's unorganized.
> 
> Soldiers follow orders, they did what they were told. The masses of low ranking soldiers are never to blame, they just do what their superiors told them. In this case the superiors are to blame.


if thats true that makes it high treason, and they should be put to death

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

logan666 said:


> if thats true that makes it high treason, and they should be put to death



There have been plans to expand ISOF from 10.000 to 30.000+ forces, a force independent from the other commanders in the army. Their presence in Mosul and other cities would have prevented army soldiers retreating and following such an order. Most countries have multiple independent forces to keep each other in check, Iraq used to have the same. Army, republican guard and special republican guard, 3 groups independent from each other. Currently there isn't, another factor why things aren't organized well.


----------



## Dizer

logan666 said:


> how am i spewing misinformation, maybe you need a reality check , Mosul and falujiah, baji oil refinery 90% under ISIS, diyala pretty much gone and today the main border post between syria and iraq, from what i see the only thing is left is the capital.
> 
> 
> what did he fly do you know


Stop your bullshitting.

This is Baiji refinery, TODAY. Under complete control of the army. Under constant patrol of army aviation. All attempts to enter the refinery has failed. The media is full of shit, don't swallow what they feed.






Diyala is 95% under army control, with local tribes people supporting the army. Apart from some small villages. The border with syria is also under complete control of the army, it was announced today !!

The media is full of crap.

As for the pilot, I believe he flew Bell UH-1.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious




----------



## Dizer

Oublious said:


>



half of the footage is from a video game, the other is from Syria, and a very small part is in Iraq.. none confirmed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

FLIR footage is from game : Arma


----------



## Oublious

no ahahaha.... isis is good with propaganda....


----------



## 1000

Oublious said:


> no ahahaha.... isis is good with propaganda....



ISIS does not exist, it is IS now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10




----------



## viper46

well this thread should be in stupid and funny section .... after watching the progress of iraqi showcase army.... MAY ALLAH help iraqi army to crush ISISISISISI


----------



## 1000

viper46 said:


> well this thread should be in stupid and funny section .... after watching the progress of iraqi showcase army.... MAY ALLAH help iraqi army to crush ISISISISISI



Are you seeking some attention ?

You've made such posts several times without a point.
May you defeat the TTP as well after all those years whilst having the 'best' intel agency and being a nuclear power that produces arms.

Instead you require Americans to fight them with drones, you have an air force we don't.


----------



## viper46

1000 said:


> Are you seeking some attention ?
> 
> You've made such posts several times without a point.
> May you defeat the TTP as well after all those years whilst having the 'best' intel agency and being a nuclear power that produces arms.
> 
> Instead you require Americans to fight them with drones, you have an air force we don't.



brother i apologize if i hurt u... but i have a question... despite the high tech gears ur troops have, but still loosing city after city ....


----------



## 1000

viper46 said:


> brother i apologize if i hurt u... but i have a question... despite the high tech gears ur troops have, but still loosing city after city ....



Many issues, here the main 2 factors keeping it short

-Corrupt incompetent commanders that don't know how to do their job, that causes the 2nd thing below.
-Short ineffective training -> the weak coming for a payroll don't get thrown out which results in bad soldiers, no aiming when firing/spraying all over the place, they get captured often therefor.


----------



## viper46

1000 said:


> Many issues, here the main 2 factors keeping it short
> 
> -Corrupt incompetent commanders that don't know how to do their job, that causes the 2nd thing below.
> -Short ineffective training -> the weak coming for a payroll don't get thrown out which results in bad soldiers, no aiming when firing/spraying all over the place, they get captured often therefor.



americans trained them rigorously ... "never stop fighting"(mike murphy)


----------



## Informant

1000 said:


> Many issues, here the main 2 factors keeping it short
> 
> -Corrupt incompetent commanders that don't know how to do their job, that causes the 2nd thing below.
> -Short ineffective training -> the weak coming for a payroll don't get thrown out which results in bad soldiers, no aiming when firing/spraying all over the place, they get captured often therefor.



Who put these leaders in command? Spray and pray is very much a tactic employed by ISIS types. But man Iraq needs all the help. And good governance.


----------



## 1000

Informant said:


> Who put these leaders in command? Spray and pray is very much a tactic employed by ISIS types. But man Iraq needs all the help. And good governance.



probably maliki
Spray and pray works for short range and for suppressive fire, some soldiers use it for long distance firing the AK whilst not looking, they're literally firing in the air.

See for example this short vid
Video Purportedly Shows Iraqi Military Fire Grenades at ISIS - NBC News


----------



## Informant

1000 said:


> probably maliki
> Spray and pray works for short range and for suppressive fire, some soldiers use it for long distance firing the AK whilst not looking, they're literally firing in the air.
> 
> See for example this short vid
> Video Purportedly Shows Iraqi Military Fire Grenades at ISIS - NBC News



Damn you werent wrong, the AK guy mustve been aiming for the birds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Informant said:


> Damn you werent wrong, the AK guy mustve been aiming for the birds.



Many soldiers do this, it explains everything. You don't see US forces being captured often because they're trained


----------



## Informant

1000 said:


> Many soldiers do this, it explains everything. You don't see US forces being captured often because they're trained



US soldiers do not panic, they are on target always and their training is ingrained into their skulls. Perfect in every way. Plus air support always helps them.


----------



## viper46

where are those mi 35???????


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Dizer said:


> half of the footage is from a video game, the other is from Syria, and a very small part is in Iraq.. none confirmed.


fake claims , lies and deceit is one of the trademarks of these takfiri terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

viper46 said:


> where are those mi 35???????



they fly 6-10 sorties daily

SU-25 has been doing a good job lately as well.


----------



## Informant

1000 said:


> they fly 6-10 sorties daily
> 
> SU-25 has been doing a good job lately as well.



How are the Mi35 performing?


----------



## 1000

Informant said:


> How are the Mi35 performing?



good as far as I know & the vids point out. They are negotiating a deal for 2nd hand MI-24's from Eastern European states for faster delivery. MI 28 is supposed to be delivered but no pics of it in Iraq yet. They should use those at night to minimize risks of being shot down.

SU 25 being armed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

1000 said:


> good as far as I know & the vids point out. They are negotiating a deal for 2nd hand MI-24's from Eastern European states for faster delivery. MI 28 is supposed to be delivered but no pics of it in Iraq yet. They should use those at night to minimize risks of being shot down.
> 
> SU 25 being armed



YT dont work, and Mi35 are flyring tanks, armored to withstand AAA fire.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## viper46

ISIS are using manpads???????

in our case thanks to our agency ISI if americans give manpads to ttp we give our manpads to afghans ... but americans are wise they are not equipping their assets well...


----------



## 1000

Informant said:


> YT dont work, and Mi35 are flyring tanks, armored to withstand AAA fire.





viper46 said:


> ISIS are using manpads???????
> 
> in our case thanks to our agency ISI if americans give manpads to ttp we give our manpads to afghans ... but americans are wise they are not equipping their assets well...



from Syria, ATGW as well thanks to the retarded arab states


----------



## viper46

1000 said:


> from Syria, ATGW as well thanks to the retarded arab states




those arabs can not save them self .... it is hard fact that ... arabs are history they are no more .... since 25 years iraq is suffering ... may ALLAH bless you brother


----------



## pokdo

http://www.longwarjournal.org/archives/2014/07/islamic_state_routs.php

when did this happen?


----------



## forcetrip

pokdo said:


> http://www.longwarjournal.org/archives/2014/07/islamic_state_routs.php
> 
> when did this happen?



Posted yesterday or the day before in another thread.


----------



## Dizer

R.I.P to the pilot on the right, MajGen Majed Al Tamimi. Contributed to breaking the siege on Yazidis in Mount Sinjar. His helicopter crashed while carrying displaced yazidis.


















Crew from the downed helicopter airlifted

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Dizer

Pictures of Tos 1 bieng delivered from few weeks ago
















Iraqi Su25 in Fallujah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

The Kurds retook the Mosul dam from ISIS in lightening speed. If the Iraqi new army coordinate her efforts with the Kurds, 
ISIS has no chance of surviving.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Ceylal said:


> The Kurds retook the Mosul dam from ISIS in lightening speed. If the Iraqi new army coordinate her efforts with the Kurds,
> ISIS has no chance of surviving.



Airstrikes cleared the way to retake the dam. Both Iraqi SF and Kurds have worked together on the ground on that matter.

ISOF near dam & in front of dam gate









You're putting too much trust in ethnic superiority of Kurds above Arabs that they're better fighters. There are many video's of captured and killed terrorists by Kurdish and Iraqi forces but it means nothing. Both are poorly trained, without training it doesn't matter how motivated they are, motivated by religion or nationalism they're still not capable of doing their job.

Infact SU-25's and hellfire missiles firing aircraft have been hitting ISIS north for a long time directly helping KRG even though it's one sided benefit, theres nothing they are helping with. As soon as Iraq gets in crisis they take benefit from it unlike what Iraq is doing allowing the west to send small arms/mortars to them, helping with military strikes and sending ammo.


----------



## Hurter

Where are they when their country is burning


----------



## 1000

Junaid B said:


> Where are they when their country is burning



They're busy.

You worry about your airports and we worry about ours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

establishment of a military council independent from gov



> Masum said also he planned to present several initiatives to Iraq’s political parties, including the establishment of a national council being made of himself as president, the prime minister, the parliament speaker and the leaders of political blocs.
> 
> He also called for establishing other *governmental bodies including a higher defense council *and a “construction council” for civil projects. Additionally, he called for the government to install an integrity committee “because corruption has terribly spread.”




source : http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...new-president-defends-Abadi-appointment-.html


----------



## Dizer

Ceylal said:


> The Kurds retook the Mosul dam from ISIS in lightening speed. If the Iraqi new army coordinate her efforts with the Kurds,
> ISIS has no chance of surviving.



It was Iraqi ISOF and SWAT in coordination with the Iraqi airforce which freed Mosul dam. Kurdish peshmerga joined the fight, but the plan and leadership was drawn of by Iraqi forces.

You seem to think kurds are some brave wariors... they gave up mosul dam without a fight, they ran away from Sinjar without a fight, they abondened Qwer, Tel kef, and many other cities. There are videos of peshmerga running away while camera crew chase them and ask them why they're escpaing.


----------



## 1000

Dizer said:


> You seem to think kurds are some brave wariors... they gave up mosul dam without a fight, they ran away from Sinjar without a fight, they abondened Qwer, Tel kef, and many other cities. There are videos of peshmerga running away while camera crew chase them and ask them why they're escpaing.



The thing is he's a Berber and he dislikes Arabs in general. His posts and opinion about this are influenced by that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

BADRIYA, Iraq — Iraqi officials said on Monday that Iraqi forces had succeeded in retaking Mosul Dam from fighters from the Islamic State in Iraq and Syria, although it was unclear whether they had seized control of the entire dam and the surrounding complex.

Iraqi state television quoted Gen. Qassim Atta, an Iraqi military spokesman, as saying that Iraqi special forces and Kurdish pesh merga fighters were in command of the dam, the largest in Iraq. Hoshyar Zebari, a Kurdish leader and the foreign minister in Iraqi’s departing government, also said by telephone Monday that the dam was in the hands of Iraqi and Kurdish forces.

But as of midday, no photographs or videos had been released showing the security forces inside the dam, and the Kurdish military was preventing journalists from approaching the area and keeping residents from returning to their homes in villages nearby.
A commander for the Kurdish pesh merga forces in the area, Gen. Omer Ibrahim, said that ISIS fighters had abandoned the dam complex and retreated to a nearby front. But the complex itself was heavily mined, meaning the pesh merga could not fully enter it and prolonging the push to fully occupy the dam.

From the town of Badriya northwest of the dam, where pesh merga forces were running a checkpoint, smoke could be seen rising from near the area, suggesting fresh airstrikes. At one point, more than a dozen armored personnel carriers full of Kurdish military officers came through, heading toward the dam.

Although a series of American airstrikes on ISIS positions near the dam had allowed Kurdish forces to reclaim nearby villages and to approach the area, Kurdish officers said the militants had slowed the progress of the military forces by planting roadside bombs.

A large truck arrived at the checkpoint carrying more than two dozen metal cylinders strewn with wires. Idris Mohammed, a Kurdish military officer, said they were bombs that Kurdish sappers had removed from a village near the dam.

The airstrikes appeared to have forced the insurgents to flee, or at least to seek cover, and only light clashes were reported as Kurdish forces approached the dam. In response to the latest developments, the checkpoint was crowded with hundreds of residents who had fled villages near the dam and wanted to return to check on their homes.

The dam is on the Tigris River, about 30 miles from Mosul, and is a crucial source of electricity for the city, the second-largest in Iraq. It is also a control point for the water supply for a larger area, and the seizure of the dam by the ISIS militants raised fears that a 65-foot wave of water could be released over northern Iraq.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

1000 said:


> The thing is he's a Berber and he dislikes Arabs in general. His posts and opinion about this are influenced by that.



I dont know whether you are Shia, but it seems that you are. Let me tell you one thing: just because USA wanted that way, you guys obeyed USA and alienated Sunnis. These Sunnis came as ISIS again. 

It seems that Iraqi government (Shia Arabs) does everything to save Kurds, in expense of Sunni Arabs. You will get backstabbed again. US arms you, force you to fight Sunnis. Iranians provoke you to fight Sunnis. What do you get? Nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> I dont know whether you are Shia, but it seems that you are. Let me tell you one thing: just because USA wanted that way, you guys obeyed USA and alienated Sunnis. These Sunnis came as ISIS again.
> 
> It seems that Iraqi government (Shia Arabs) does everything to save Kurds, in expense of Sunni Arabs. You will get backstabbed again. US arms you, force you to fight Sunnis. Iranians provoke you to fight Sunnis. What do you get? Nothing.



I'm neither of those 2 sects, nowadays those sects are only being used as political sides and i'm not into any, but i'd be Sunni since my family is.

Sunnis in Iraq are divided, some are with ISIS, some are lieing to themselves calling ISIS tribal revolutionaries whilst they are nowhere to be seen, 25 tribes just declared war on ISIS after Maliki's departure.

Iraq's new gov can make a difference.


----------



## Dizer

Alienoz_TR said:


> I dont know whether you are Shia, but it seems that you are. Let me tell you one thing: just because USA wanted that way, you guys obeyed USA and alienated Sunnis. These Sunnis came as ISIS again.
> 
> *It seems that Iraqi government (Shia Arabs) does everything to save Kurds, in expense of Sunni Arabs. *You will get backstabbed again. US arms you, force you to fight Sunnis. Iranians provoke you to fight Sunnis. What do you get? Nothing.



Elaborate further please.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Dizer said:


> Elaborate further please.



US invasion had an aim to create Kurdistan. Since 2003 I have been seeing Sunni and Shia are killing eachother, occassionally some US troops.

Have you checked the expansion of Kurds since 1990's? Well i am in my thirties. Have seen the first gulf war on tv as a child. First US meddled in Iraqi issues by creating no fly zone, then (i think in 1995) Americans arranged an united Kurdish front by creating forced alliance between Barzani and Talabani.

With the 2nd Gulf War, kurds slowly exerted their dominion over Kerkuk and Nineveh Plains. Well, Kirkuk is now Kurdish territory. Now it is time for Mosul. US will hand it over to Kurds, not to central Iraqi government. All because of Sunni-Shia division.


----------



## Dizer

Alienoz_TR said:


> US invasion had an aim to create Kurdistan. Since 2003 I have been seeing Sunni and Shia are killing eachother, occassionally some US troops.
> 
> Have you checked the expansion of Kurds since 1990's? Well i am in my thirties. Have seen the first gulf war on tv as a child. First US meddled in Iraqi issues by creating no fly zone, then (i think in 1995) Americans arranged an united Kurdish front by creating forced alliance between Barzani and Talabani.
> 
> With the 2nd Gulf War, kurds slowly exerted their dominion over Kerkuk and Nineveh Plains. Well, Kirkuk is now Kurdish territory. Now it is time for Mosul. US will hand it over to Kurds, not to central Iraqi government. All because of Sunni-Shia division.


And now turkey is expanding and supporting kurdish permanence in political muscle, economic stability and self reliance. I don't see how this is related to saving the kurds at the expense of sunnis.


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Dizer said:


> And now turkey is expanding and supporting kurdish permanence. I don't see how this is related to saving the kurds at the expense of sunnis.



Turkish government is not Turk in ethnicity. People are being cheated with Islamic references. US action behind the scenes.

US made a sabotage, Iraqi forces dissolved in front of IS advance. Maliki got thrown out. Now new iraqi gov. is at the hands of pro-US guys. This new government would do anything to guarentee Kurdish success.

Why are you dying for? Ask yourself.


----------



## 1000

Alienoz_TR said:


> Turkish government is not Turk in ethnicity. People are being cheated with Islamic references. US action behind the scenes.
> 
> US made a sabotage, Iraqi forces dissolved in front of IS advance. Maliki got thrown out. Now new iraqi gov. is at the hands of pro-US guys. This new government would do anything to guarentee Kurdish success.
> 
> Why are you dying for? Ask yourself.



There are many possibilities & conspiracy theories, we can't know


----------



## Hurter

1000 said:


> They're busy.
> 
> You worry about your airports and we worry about ours.



We worry about our country not just airports. But does your army worry about its country?


----------



## Dizer

Junaid B said:


> *We worry about our country not just airports*. But does your army worry about its country?



It really doesn't seem that way. You are more concerned in sticking your noses where it doesn't belong, and speaking in arrogance in cases you don't understand.

What is your point here really ? are you asking where our soldiers were when the terrorists invaded ?

They were there, but incompetence in leadership and traitors caused an army division collapse in the north. 

Have you asked yourself where your own kin were ? probably in Mosul spraying some jihad bullets.


----------



## 1000

Junaid B said:


> We worry about our country not just airports. But does your army worry about its country?



Yes they do.
Anything else ?

As far as I know Iraq went through hell, no one expects a fully functioning military after a regime overthrow and all the mess that came afterwards, before the chaos the Iraqi army was capable of defending the state. Though I don't remember your country going through any of that yet you can't secure the airports so save us the big talk.


----------



## Hurter

Dizer said:


> It really doesn't seem that way. You are more concerned in sticking your noses where it doesn't belong, and speaking in arrogance in cases you don't understand.
> 
> What is your point here really ? are you asking where our soldiers were when the terrorists invaded ?
> 
> They were there, but incompetence in leadership and traitors caused an army division collapse in the north.
> 
> Have you asked yourself where your own kin were ? probably in Mosul spraying some jihad bullets.



When incompetent & traitors cross their line, then it is the duty of the army who takes over. Army is above all when it comes to defend a country my friend. It really makes me sad for Iraq & Syria.. Did your army do that? Is ur army capable enough to defeat IS? I hope they do because IS is spreading like a cancer which would be devastating in this region. And moreover my friend, I've got no Kin in that region & I do not belong to those who funds & kills its own people. Peace



1000 said:


> Yes they do.
> Anything else ?
> 
> As far as I know Iraq went through hell, no one expects a fully functioning military after a regime overthrow and all the mess that came afterwards, before the chaos the Iraqi army was capable of defending the state. Though I don't remember your country going through any of that yet you can't secure the airports so save us the big talk.



Ignorance is bliss for people like you or I think you are not totally updated with the situation. We had secure our Airports, eliminated all the pigs & still doing in tribal areas and we've done it really well Alhamdulilah. 

As far as your armed forces are concerned, I really hope they defeat IS but it doesn't look like that because the way they are taking over every town & city looks like situation is not going in your favor unfortunately.


----------



## 1000

Junaid B said:


> When incompetent & traitors cross their line, then it is the duty of the army who takes over. Army is above all when it comes to defend a country my friend. It really makes me sad for Iraq & Syria.. Did your army do that? Is ur army capable enough to defeat IS? I hope they do because IS is spreading like a cancer which would be devastating in this region. And moreover my friend, I've got no Kin in that region & I do not belong to those who funds & kills its own people. Peace


We already know all that, do you think we are in power ? we have no say over any of those matters.




> Ignorance is bliss for people like you or I think you are not totally updated with the situation. We had secure our Airports, eliminated all the pigs & still doing in tribal areas and we've done it really well Alhamdulilah.
> 
> As far as your armed forces are concerned, I really hope they defeat IS but it doesn't look like that because the way they are taking over every town & city looks like situation is not going in your favor unfortunately.


Sure it is, ignorance coming from you isn't any different therefor like I said, you worry about your issues we worry about our issues,

no need to come and act arrogant, that's the only issue here.


----------



## Hurter

1000 said:


> We already know all that, do you think we are in power ? we have no say over any of those matters.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is, ignorance coming from you isn't any different therefor like I said, you worry about your issues we worry about our issues,
> 
> no need to come and act arrogant, that's the only issue here.



I am not being arrogant my friend. As an individual & Muslim, it hurts me whatever is going on in Iraq & Syria. Forget about our govt, I am pretty sure most of Pakistanis are not happy whatever is happening in your country. I really pray that may Allah help you & destroy those pigs.


----------



## Ceylal

Dizer said:


> It was Iraqi ISOF and SWAT in coordination with the Iraqi airforce which freed Mosul dam. Kurdish peshmerga joined the fight, but the plan and leadership was drawn of by Iraqi forces.
> 
> You seem to think kurds are some brave wariors... they gave up mosul dam without a fight, they ran away from Sinjar without a fight, they abondened Qwer, Tel kef, and many other cities. There are videos of peshmerga running away while camera crew chase them and ask them why they're escpaing.


That is may be the case and it is wonderful, if it happened the way you describe it...But every others reputable news sources said it was the Kurds with the US Air force help that retook it. Really it does not matter who did what, as long as ISIS is laminated. But working together with the Kurds would bring results. Iraq has a young army that need practice and Kurds are a lot seasoned..



1000 said:


> The thing is he's a Berber and he dislikes Arabs in general. His posts and opinion about this are influenced by that.


Yes we are Berbers and we are the only one that supported your freaking @ss during both Bush's war with Iraq, and we are the only one that wiped your tab cleaned to a tune of $700 millions under Maliki. we don't hate anybody, if you take that term from your vocabulary, you will have a stable country, where everybody gets along..The hatred you have for each other, is destroying you from the inside. We don't hate you, we fell sorry for your @sses. That's a big difference.!


----------



## 1000

Ceylal said:


> That is may be the case and it is wonderful, if it happened the way you describe it...But every others reputable news sources said it was the Kurds with the US Air force help that retook it. Really it does not matter who did what, as long as ISIS is laminated. But working together with the Kurds would bring results. Iraq has a young army that need practice and Kurds are a lot seasoned..



Iraq & Kurds fighters are both poorly trained and unexperienced, the Kurds are even more unexperienced whilst Iraq was facing ISIS since 2003 this was the first time they did.



> Yes we are Berbers and we are the only one that supported your freaking @ss during both Bush's war with Iraq, and we are the only one that wiped your tab cleaned to a tune of $700 millions under Maliki. we don't hate anybody, if you take that term from your vocabulary, you will have a stable country, where everybody gets along..The hatred you have for each other, is destroying you from the inside. We don't hate you, we fell sorry for your @sses. That's a big difference.!


Yeh and Iraq gave free education to all Arabs some decades ago, what's the point of bringing all that up, am I supposed to bow to you now ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

1000 said:


> .Iraq's new gov can make a difference.


If Iraqi army behaves the way it is doing now, they wont be an Iraq to talk about..ISIS just took a town south of Baghdad. That does not bode well...You can color it anyway you want, you can say its lost love for the Arab, the facts are pointing to big free for all...


----------



## 1000

> They need to marry Kurds, at least the next generation of Iraqis will be born a fighting DNA.



Confirms what I thought earlier. Berbers dislike of Arabs, what is there to argue about more when this explains it.



Ceylal said:


> If Iraqi army behaves the way it is doing now, they wont be an Iraq to talk about..ISIS just took a town south of Baghdad. That does not bode well...You can color it anyway you want, you can say its lost love for the Arab, the facts are pointing to big free for all...



Theres no confirmation of any town south of Baghdad taken by ISIS.
There have been clashes in Jurf al Sukhr South of Baghdad for over a month, it's neither controlled by them nor by the government forces, ISIS are hiding as civillians.


----------



## Ceylal

1000 said:


> Yeh and Iraq gave free education to all Arabs some decades ago, what's the point of bringing all that up


In reply to your Berbers hate the Arabs.




> I supposed to bow to you now ?



Berbers frown on a "a man bowing" we want you to grow a spine , laminate ISIS and make IRAQ better than, when it was giving free education....


----------



## 1000

Ceylal said:


> In reply to your Berbers hate the Arabs.
> 
> 
> Berbers frown on a "a man bowing" we want you to grow a spine , laminate ISIS and make IRAQ better than, when it was giving free education....



Your own comments show that.

No such thing as growing a spine or any of that, forces simply need training to be more effective in the field, neither Kurdish nor Iraqi forces have proper training except for small SF groups which have taken the lead in taking Mosul Dam as pics and vids show.


People in Iraq are different people then Arabs from the Peninsula anyway besides some tribes, but that's a different topic.


----------



## Ceylal

1000 said:


> Confirms what I thought earlier. Berbers dislike of Arabs, what is there to argue about more when this explains it.


Are you wearing El Hassani hat. It is not for the lack of reasons to loath you, they are plenty..From the poisoning of boumediene to the Shooting dawn of our foreign minister at the Iraqi border by Saddam, without forgetting the kidnapping and the assassination of our attaches in Iraq while Brahimi was trying to wrestle future Iraqi government composition from American interference...





> Theres no confirmation of any town south of Baghdad taken by ISIS.
> There have been clashes in Jurf al Sukhr South of Baghdad for over a month, it's neither controlled by them nor by the government forces, ISIS are hiding as civillians.



They took one today...



1000 said:


> No such thing as growing a spine or any of that,


True statement. You are either born with it or without it...I guess from the look of things, you have to grow one.


----------



## Dizer

Ceylal said:


> That is may be the case and it is wonderful, if it happened the way you describe it...But every others reputable news sources said it was the Kurds with the US Air force help that retook it. Really it does not matter who did what, as long as ISIS is laminated. But working together with the Kurds would bring results. Iraq has a young army that need practice and Kurds are a lot seasoned..
> 
> 
> Yes we are Berbers and we are the only one that supported your freaking @ss during both Bush's war with Iraq, and we are the only one that wiped your tab cleaned to a tune of $700 millions under Maliki. we don't hate anybody, if you take that term from your vocabulary, you will have a stable country, where everybody gets along..The hatred you have for each other, is destroying you from the inside. We don't hate you, we fell sorry for your @sses. That's a big difference.!



Sheer arrogance.


Ceylal said:


> Are you wearing El Hassani hat. It is not for the lack of reasons to loath you, they are plenty..From the poisoning of boumediene to the Shooting dawn of our foreign minister at the Iraqi border by Saddam, without forgetting the kidnapping and the assassination of our attaches in Iraq while Brahimi was trying to wrestle future Iraqi government composition from American interference...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They took one today...
> 
> 
> True statement. You are either born with it or without it...I guess from the look of things, you have to grow one.



Honestly, just shut up now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

ISOF after freeing Mosul Dam
























ISOF spokesperson explains ISOF offensive in capturing Mosul Dam in coordination with the Iraqi airforce.

Offensive from four areas, ISOF took the lead, capturing villages around mosul with the help of Iraqi airforce, while army technicians were disabling bombs planted by IS in areas around and within Mosul dam. The same division, then headed to other areas after the Iraqi flag was raised over Mosul dam. Captured areas were handed to Iraqi army brigades according to the spokesmen.


----------



## Ceylal

Dizer said:


> Sheer arrogance.


1.5 millions dead gave us the right to be arrogant




> Honestly, just shut up now.


Is that your argument? No wonder ISIS is kicking your sorry @sses... thank your lucky star, that among Iraqis, there are Kurds, otherwise you will be just like your neighbors to the south...


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Dizer said:


> It really doesn't seem that way. You are more concerned in sticking your noses where it doesn't belong, and speaking in arrogance in cases you don't understand.
> 
> What is your point here really ? are you asking where our soldiers were when the terrorists invaded ?
> 
> They were there, but incompetence in leadership and traitors caused an army division collapse in the north.
> 
> Have you asked yourself where your own kin were ? probably in Mosul spraying some jihad bullets.



You are welcome to exterminate those sobs... And if you need any help do ask Pakistan.... As for our airports :
https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan-military-multimedia.30020/page-197#post-606429
Don't they look so fukin peaceful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Ceylal said:


> Is that your argument? No wonder ISIS is kicking your sorry @sses... thank your lucky star, that among Iraqis, there are Kurds, otherwise you will be just like your neighbors to the south...



What is there to argue with an Arab hating Berber who stated that Kurdish DNA is superior and has a fighting spirit lol
Kurdish forces are untrained and unexperienced. PKK&YPG were the ground troops to replace the unexperienced Peshmerga along with US air strikes.

As for our neighbors south ( the Saudis ) let's be realistic, when they train hard they are good fighters as well, put aside all the emotional and DNA bullshit.

A skinny Kurd isn't stronger then an Arab who trains hard whether way more motivated/determined/fighting SBIRIT like you say or not he'd still be weaker. same vice verse. Many Berbers in Europe, I guess all of them would kick our asses because they're Berber

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

Ceylal said:


> Is that your argument? No wonder ISIS is kicking your sorry @sses... thank your lucky star, that among Iraqis, there are Kurds, otherwise you will be just like your neighbors to the south...


That wasn't an argument. It's an utterance.. shut up. Fed up with some arab hating, algerian berber speaking about ethnic superiority and fighting spirit. You are clueless and arrogant.


----------



## Dizer

ISOF stand at Mosul Dam


----------



## Ceylal

1000 said:


> What is there to argue with an Arab hating Berber who stated that Kurdish DNA is superior and has a fighting spirit lol



i didn't say they are superior, I said they have a spine and they are showing it . All the news network are crediting them with the retake of the Mossul dam


> Kurdish forces can't fight for shit, they're untrained and unexperienced. PKK&YPG were the ground troops to replace the unexperienced Peshmerga along with US air strikes.


They maybe to tour eyes, but to rest of the world they are doing the fighting and the Maliki troop doing the running..



> As for our neighbors south ( the Saudis ) let's be realistic, when they train hard they are good fighters as well, put aside all the emotional and DNA bullshit.



it is good for ISIS and bad for Iraq...The minute they hit the border, they will have brand new mraps, and the best the military equipments money can buy.....all free, to use against the hagglers that didn't cross the iranian border on time. .. don't worry about the Saudis, the minute Baghdad falls, they will swarm to Egypt, Morocco, France, UK and the US...



> A skinny Kurd isn't stronger then an Arab who trains hard whether way more motivated/determined/fighting


But the Skinny kurds didn't disrobe threw his weapon and fled like a stockey Iraqi.


















> SBIRIT like you say or not he'd still be weaker. same vice verse. Many Berbers in Europe, I guess all of them would kick our asses because they're Berber


Don't be melodromatic...If I was at your place, I would have returned to Iraq and took up arm to defend my country...That what Berbers do, that what Israelis do, what are you waiting for..?


----------



## 1000

Ceylal said:


> i didn't say they are superior, I said they have a spine and they are showing it . All the news network are crediting them with the retake of the Mosul dam


Since when do I care about news networks, all of them spread propaganda, does this mean you follow news blindly ?
ISOF took part in the Mosul dam operation along with the US navy, confirmed by officials and media content.



> They maybe to tour eyes, but to rest of the world they are doing the fighting and the Maliki troop doing the running..


Maliki is gone the maliki army joke doesn't work anymore, Iraq isn't the dictatorship, not possible to appoint the Iraqi army to a man anymore, we can't say that about many other regional armies though.

Iraqi troops and Militias are fighting ISIS daily, many video's are all over the place.
Iraqi Armed Forces Forums منتدى القوات المسلحة العراقية - قائمة المنتديات



> it is good for ISIS and bad for Iraq...The minute they hit the border, they will have brand new mraps, and the best the military equipments money can buy.....all free, to use against the hagglers that didn't cross the iranian border on time. .. don't worry about the Saudis, the minute Baghdad falls, they will swarm to Egypt, Morocco, France, UK and the US...


Baghdad won't fall and isn't threatened, of course I can prove that. When Arbil got threatened the US started airstrikes and Obama gave statements that the mission is to protect Arbil and Baghdad holding US personnel, Baghdad isn't threatened yet therefor no airstrikes at that region.



> But the Skinny kurds didn't disrobe threw his weapon and fled like a stockey Iraqi.


3:40, now what did the Kurdish guy say ? 





Or do you need more video's and statements from civillians and Peshmerge themselves.



> Don't be melodromatic...If I was at your place, I would have returned to Iraq and took up arm to defend my country...That what Berbers do, that what Israelis do, what are you waiting for..?



Iraq does not lack manpower first of all, they need enhancement of forces ability and command structure, I have no military background and i'm from the mid 90's therefor I have no role in teaching them, there are others more qualified, whether the government requests them or not isn't in my power.

Save us the berber brave guys story, none of them impress me, you barely had any wars lately and you didn't win the majority either.

List of wars involving Algeria - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
List of wars involving Iraq - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

Dizer said:


> ISOF after freeing Mosul Dam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISOF spokesperson explains ISOF offensive in capturing Mosul Dam in coordination with the Iraqi airforce.
> 
> Offensive from four areas, ISOF took the lead, capturing villages around mosul with the help of Iraqi airforce, while army technicians were disabling bombs planted by IS in areas around and within Mosul dam. The same division, then headed to other areas after the Iraqi flag was raised over Mosul dam. Captured areas were handed to Iraqi army brigades according to the spokesmen.


Are you joking? These guys don't show they were in battle...Clean uniforms are you kidding me!


----------



## 1000

Ceylal said:


> Are you joking? These guys don't show they were in battle...Clean uniforms are you kidding me!



Perhaps because ISOF often hold their ops whilst moving in humvees as confirmed by many video's.


----------



## Dizer

Ceylal said:


> Are you joking? These guys don't show they were in battle...Clean uniforms are you kidding me!



Mountainous terrain, not desert and sandstorms. Either way, these pics were taken at Mosul Dam, after ISOF kicked IS out of there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

1000 said:


> Perhaps because ISOF often hold their ops whilst moving in humvees as confirmed by many video's.


Please give me a break! Even Hollywood does better...


----------



## Dizer

ISOF at Mosul Dam


----------



## 1000

Ceylal said:


> Please give me a break! Even Hollywood does better...








like i said... confirmed by video's.


----------



## Dizer

Ceylal said:


> Please give me a break! Even Hollywood does better...



kak berwari of ISOF sends his salam to you 








Ceylal said:


> Please give me a break! Even Hollywood does better...


Berwari of ISOF looks over Mosul Dam after it was freed by ISOF.


----------



## 1000

Dizer said:


> ISOF at Mosul Dam



His pants are dirty

@Ceylal you have a pic now


----------



## Dizer

ISOF at Mosul Dam








1000 said:


> His pants are dirty
> 
> @Ceylal you have a pic now


No bro, hollywood edits 

ISOF at Mosul dam gates


----------



## Dizer

ISOF AT MOSUL DAM





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=278277675704738


----------



## Dizer




----------



## Informant

You idiots need to stop fighting, seriously we muslims do not miss a chance. @1000 @Dizer It is not arrogance when we wonder and worry about ISIS taking over large cities. It is our disbelief that so many soldiers just packed up and left.

It is good progress now and we hope you guys win and wipe the ISIS. Do not take our worry as arrogance for we have come over the threat and terrorism by being amongst the worst hit to relatively peaceful. We wish it for you aswell. 

May you guys win and rid the world and your country off the menace. And stay away from sectarian politics for it will only break the fabric of your nation like what Maliki did unfortunately.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Informant said:


> You idiots need to stop fighting, seriously we muslims do not miss a chance. @1000 @Dizer It is not arrogance when we wonder and worry about ISIS taking over large cities. It is our disbelief that so many soldiers just packed up and left.
> 
> It is good progress now and we hope you guys win and wipe the ISIS. Do not take our worry as arrogance for we have come over the threat and terrorism by being amongst the worst hit to relatively peaceful. We wish it for you aswell.
> 
> May you guys win and rid the world and your country off the menace. And stay away from sectarian politics for it will only break the fabric of your nation like what Maliki did unfortunately.



Just responding to some idiots.
I'm sure you encounter the same with some Indians here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

1000 said:


> Just responding to some idiots.
> I'm sure you encounter the same with some Indians here.


I am Mister *IDIOT *to you, no familiarity pls.



Dizer said:


>


looks to me they came right out of Toys R us, store....Robot soldiers for show and tell? you are not a school anymore, you are at war....why the Iraqi giv doesn't give some of those toys to the skinny Kurds, and let show you how to use them?


----------



## Malik Alashter

Ceylal said:


> I am Mister *IDIOT *to you, no familiarity pls.
> 
> 
> looks to me they came right out of Toys R us, store....Robot soldiers for show and tell? you are not a school anymore, you are at war....why the Iraqi giv doesn't give some of those toys to the skinny Kurds, and let show you how to use them?


No use you can't convince a hatred this guy@Ceylal is a hatred.


----------



## Ceylal

Malik Alashter said:


> No use you can't convince a hatred this guy@Ceylal is a hatred.


Of course, kill the messenger! You want me to say they beautiful, fearsome, ....Well, face to ISIS they had poor showing, Iraq lost swath of territories and town after town...like they say, clothing doesn't make the priest...


----------



## Dizer

Another pic of ISOF at Mosul dam






The berber member probably thinking it's green screen behind them, and the guns are from toysrus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

Special forces training in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dizer

Mosul Dam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

ISOF pics at mosul Dam

Reading on Iraqi military forum; ISOF lead the attack along with SWAT team from ministry of interior. Kurdish forces came later on, only as a force to hold the ground. But they've been getting a lot of undue credit by media.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=697907623610747


----------



## Kompromat

Glad to know we are helping train ISOF. I wish them luck in bringing peace in Iraq, serving their people and killing these monster ISIS terrorists like mosquitos. Rest assured - when they walk out of Cherat, they will be ready to kick buttt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Dizer said:


> ISOF after freeing Mosul Dam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISOF spokesperson explains ISOF offensive in capturing Mosul Dam in coordination with the Iraqi airforce.
> 
> Offensive from four areas, ISOF took the lead, capturing villages around mosul with the help of Iraqi airforce, while army technicians were disabling bombs planted by IS in areas around and within Mosul dam. The same division, then headed to other areas after the Iraqi flag was raised over Mosul dam. Captured areas were handed to Iraqi army brigades according to the spokesmen.



Why are these soldiers wearing pitch black uniforms... ? Didn't they heard anything like camouflage....



Dizer said:


> ISOF at Mosul Dam



Somebody change ISOF's uniforms....


----------



## 1000

Sinan said:


> Why are these soldiers wearing pitch black uniforms... ? Didn't they heard anything like camouflage....
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody change ISOF's uniforms....



They used to wear desert camo before 2011. like in this vid






I don't know why they changed to black/desert as soon as the Americans left.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

1000 said:


> They used to wear desert camo before 2011. like in this vid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why they changed to black/desert as soon as the Americans left.



Mate, i would understand these black uniforms in night operations...but it seems like it's their standart uniform....

Make the comparison by yourself.....

Iraqi Special Forces.





Turkish special forces.


----------



## 1000

Sinan said:


> Mate, i would understand these black uniforms in night operations...but it seems like it's their standart uniform....
> 
> Make the comparison by yourself.....
> 
> Iraqi Special Forces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish special forces.



I think the reason for the black uniform is to stand out over other forces, we have to admit it looks 'cool', kids would immediately classify it as the best special forces in the world as we know how kids think. The commander of ISOF fadl barwari has been busy with social media way too much advertising this force all over the internet.

The facebook page has 200k likes, there's a website of it as well.
العمليات الخاصة Iraqi Special Operations Forces http://www.isof-iq.com | فيس بوك

Other then that they often pose with masks for pictures which is childish, some here will disagree with me but I don't think all this is needed, keeping a low profile while trained highly is far better but it might have a positive impact on recruitment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer

Media really pisses me off. This video explain who retook Mosul Dam. It was ISOF, they captured the dam and gave it to the kurds





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=4353897502692

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## C130

got any pictures of Iraqi snipers?


----------



## Dizer

No kurdish support in capturing Mosul dam.. all credits to ISOF.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=583749721727184

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

TIKRIT


Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

Footage of the ISOF force which captured Mosul Dam.


----------



## Dizer

Iraqi soldiers stand over Mosul dam


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Frnd of mine in Mosul with Iraqi troops:







Lol yeah he's small.



Sinan said:


> Mate, i would understand these black uniforms in night operations...but it seems like it's their standart uniform....
> 
> Make the comparison by yourself.....
> 
> Iraqi Special Forces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish special forces.




Woodland .. Even ours wear woodland or black.


Frontier corps which is active is mountainous/rocky desert terrain in our country wears this:
















I wonder why Iraqi SOF wear black and tht too in hot desert terrain.. Their old camo would work much better.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Neptune

@Sinan the pic you shared is 8-9 years old and it's taken in Afghanistan..if you seen the Maroon Berets at EFES'14..where it's been years that they were revealed back to public..Today, their kits and camo is second to Polish GROM or Norwegian SOF.

ÖKK uses the nano-digital Turkish camo only since 2010.

SAT uses olive for boarding and NATO MultiCam for general purpose.

MAK uses all of them.

This is the current situation of ÖKK:









They phased out the M4A1 from ÖKK service and and adopted the H&K-416A5






@DESERT FIGHTER whats the current situation of SSG bro. Also do they have desert camos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Neptune said:


> @Sinan the pic you shared is 8-9 years old and it's taken in Afghanistan..if you seen the Maroon Berets at EFES'14..where it's been years that they were revealed back to public..Today, their kits and camo is second to Polish GROM or Norwegian SOF.
> 
> ÖKK uses the nano-digital Turkish camo only since 2010.
> 
> SAT uses olive for boarding and NATO MultiCam for general purpose.
> 
> MAK uses all of them.
> 
> This is the current situation of ÖKK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They phased out the M4A1 from ÖKK service and and adopted the H&K-416A5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @DESERT FIGHTER whats the current situation of SSG bro. Also do they have desert camos



Woodland and black overall ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Neptune. What do you think about PAs camo bro (changed in 2013):













This pics from 2013:







P.S: also used by SSG (army)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

SSG (Army SOF) training pics .. In good old woodland:










2 uniforms used by SSG (old pics from training or displays for a tv channel)..


















@Neptune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neptune

@DESERT FIGHTER 

Definitely the camo at the first pic 

The camo pattern is well suited for Pakistani geographical environment. .just the kits needs some modernisation. I don't mean the armament. Camo is awsome..but

Why I see Navy folks in very black up there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Neptune said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER
> 
> Definitely the camo at the first pic
> 
> The camo pattern is well suited for Pakistani geographical environment. .just the kits needs some modernisation. I don't mean the armament. Camo is awsome..but
> 
> Why I see Navy folks in very black up there




This is the old standard infantry gear (in old camo):






























The old plate carrier BJPs are being replaced with .. While the front line soldiers are already being issues new vest (in black color),(and interceptors--- FC uses interceptor) etc...as a stop gap. A new soft type new body armour would soon be replacing them..


As for the navy guys they are SSN .. Navy seals .. They use the same camos as the SSG.. Woodland n black..infact all SOF .. Use the same pattern...Except ones belonging to paramilitaries like FC and Rangers


----------



## Neptune

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> This is the old standard infantry gear (in old camo):
> 
> View attachment 44594
> View attachment 44595
> View attachment 44596
> View attachment 44597
> View attachment 44598
> View attachment 44599
> View attachment 44600
> View attachment 44601
> View attachment 44602
> 
> 
> The old plate carrier BJPs are being replaced with .. While the front line soldiers are already being issues new vest (in black color),(and interceptors--- FC uses interceptor) etc...as a stop gap. A new soft type new body armour would soon be replacing them..
> 
> 
> As for the navy guys they are SSN .. Navy seals .. They use the same camos as the SSG.. Woodland n black..infact all SOF .. Use the same pattern...Except ones belonging to paramilitaries like FC and Rangers



I think they should modernise them with new camo..and armor vests instead of assault vests..


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Neptune said:


> I think they should modernise them with new camo..and armor vests instead of assault vests..



Already in process...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Something about a military attache

Western, Pakistani @1:40 and Chinese military commander @1:48 were in the meeting seen from their flag patches.





@Aeronaut @DESERT FIGHTER 

Do you know whether he's from PAF or army @1:40 is, Areesh. 

This could be about CATIC purchases or it's about re-training the forces like new PM Abadi promised when he took power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

Mosul Dam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

mi 28 supposed to be delivered within days

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Ceylal

that's the 30mm canon that ISIS has to contend with

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dizer

The moment ISOF rolled into Mosul dam after kicking out IS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Atilla_ORANKAY

IRAQI FORCES is controling Sulaiman Bek and Amirly

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1000

Atilla_ORANKAY said:


> IRAQI FORCES is controling Sulaiman Bek and Amirly



You're from Turkey and Iraq ?


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Water Car Engineer said:


>



Tikrit Offensive, i see. How is the situation in Tikrit?


----------



## Atilla_ORANKAY

*General ghasem soleimani in Amerli*
*



*
General ghasem soleimani in Amerli (picture)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Atilla_ORANKAY said:


> *General ghasem soleimani in Amerli*
> *
> View attachment 46899
> *
> General ghasem soleimani in Amerli (picture)



Türkmen misin? Irak'tan mı?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Atilla_ORANKAY

@Alienoz_TR Evet kerküklüyüm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Atilla_ORANKAY said:


> @Alienoz_TR Evet kerküklüyüm



You are stuck between hammer and anvil. Hard times ahead. Here i expect a civil war between Turks and Kurds.

Kerkükü kırolara verecek batılılar, mümkün oldukça çatışmadan uzak durun, bize lazımsınız. işid ile kırolar birbirilerini temizlesinler.

Btw i have given some donation to MHP Ulku Ocakları to help Iraqi Turkmen, i hope it has arrived to right places.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

1000 said:


> You're from Turkey and Iraq ?



He is a Turkmen from Kerkük.



Alienoz_TR said:


> Hard times ahead. *Here i expect a civil war between Turks and Kurd*s.



In Kerkük ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Atilla_ORANKAY

Alienoz_TR said:


> You are stuck between hammer and anvil. Hard times ahead. Here i expect a civil war between Turks and Kurds.
> 
> Kerkükü kırolara verecek batılılar, mümkün oldukça çatışmadan uzak durun, bize lazımsınız. işid ile kırolar birbirilerini temizlesinler.
> 
> Btw i have given some donation to MHP Ulku Ocakları to help Iraqi Turkmen, i hope it has arrived to right places.


hhhhhhhhhh Nope bro there won't be any war between us inshallah 
Turkmens and Kurds are living happily and they are helping other turkmens to protect their lands from isis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

1000 said:


> Something about a military attache
> 
> Western, Pakistani @1:40 and Chinese military commander @1:48 were in the meeting seen from their flag patches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Aeronaut @DESERT FIGHTER
> 
> Do you know whether he's from PAF or army @1:40 is, Areesh.
> 
> This could be about CATIC purchases or it's about re-training the forces like new PM Abadi promised when he took power.



No YouTube bro.. So can't say..


----------



## 1000

from a press conference with the US defence cooperation team at the embassy in Baghdad.

-The US is spending $7M a day on operations over Iraq
-A new batch of shells for tanks will arrive soon as well as heavy trucks
-Iraq has not purchased the 24+6 apache helicopters officially, yet there are 8 Iraqi pilots undergoing training on the type.
-16 Iraqi pilots are undergoing training on the F16s in Texas and the first F16s will be delivered as soon as the facilities are ready in Balad air base.


----------



## vostok

Su-25 and Mi-28N in Iraq

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 1000

vostok said:


> Su-25 and Mi-28N in Iraq



Only thing that's needed is an upgrade to the SU-25 giving it a FLIR pod and laser-guided bomb capability, then it'll be way more useful for COIN ops.


----------



## Malik Alashter

1000 said:


> Only thing that's needed is an upgrade to the SU-25 giving it a FLIR pod and laser-guided bomb capability, then it'll be way more useful for COIN ops.


All it it needs pods then to make it better.


----------



## 1000

purchase fighters from Russia
Зибари: Ирак продолжит закупать оружие у РФ, в том числе истребители | РИА Новости

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1000

3rd F16 made it's test flight, US says they will deliver them but when is unknown to me


----------



## Dizer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Some info about the new defense minister,

Dr. Khalid al Obeidi as defense minister, originates from Mosul, a former officer in the Iraqi army. A former university professor with the following degrees Master in Engineering / 1984, Master in Military Science / 1998, Political Science / 2011.

Finished junior high in 1977-1978 traveled directly to the study of aerospace engineering at the Engineering Academy of Yugoslavia and got a bachelor's degree in 1982 and then completed my graduate studies at the University of Belgrade in Yugoslavia and got a master's degree in Space Science Engineering / aerodynamics 1984. I finished my graduate studies in 1984 I went back to Iraq and worked in the Air Force in the field of specialist engineering structures and aircraft turbine engines until the end of my service in 2003. all qualifying sessions inside and outside Iraq in the field of mechanical engineering, which inadvertently prepared to work in the Air Force 1985-1986 4. I joined the cycle of the Joint Chiefs of Staff College in 1996 and Iraq after the completion of the study of them got a master's degree / Military Sciences in 1998.

Fluent in languages
1. Arabic
2. English
3. Russian
4. Serbian


----------



## DizuJ

In $600 million arms deal, U.S. plans to send 46,000 tank rounds to Iraq - The Washington Post


----------



## 1000

Most likely true news.

The replacement of the former army commanders Ali Ghaidan and Abbud Qanbar is Nasser al Hiti, he's well known for his competence and harshness towards terrorists, Americans have experience working with him Nassir al-Hiti - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

He was a republican guard commander from Hit ( Anbar ) during the former regime.

Nasser meeting with the new minister of defense


----------



## Beast

1000 said:


> Most likely true news.
> 
> The replacement of the former army commanders Ali Ghaidan and Abbud Qanbar is Nasser al Hiti, he's well known for his competence and harshness towards terrorists, Americans have experience working with him Nassir al-Hiti - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> He was a republican guard commander from Hit ( Anbar ) during the former regime.
> 
> Nasser meeting with the new minister of defense
> View attachment 142323



What are those UAV and tank show on the table?


----------



## 1000

Beast said:


> What are those UAV and tank show on the table?



China offered UCAV to Iraq, MoD admitted that they have been seeking UCAV's and were negotiating with China but this was in February 2014, I don't know why there still has not been 1 delivered UCAV.

there are more pictures of them here : China offers to arm Iraq ( most likely armed UAV’s in the deal )

CH-4 and the CH-3 are the UAV's you see on the table, you also see the Pantsir S1 ( delivered ) along with the Chinese tank ZTZ-99, I think it means they ordered those weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

1000 said:


> China offered UCAV to Iraq, MoD admitted that they have been seeking UCAV's and were negotiating with China but this was in February 2014, I don't know why there still has not been 1 delivered UCAV.
> 
> there are more pictures of them here : China offers to arm Iraq ( most likely armed UAV’s in the deal )
> 
> CH-4 and the CH-3 are the UAV's you see on the table, you also see the Pantsir S1 ( delivered ) along with the Chinese tank ZTZ-99, I think it means they ordered those weapons.



I think with the current situation developed, what needed most is CAS and not UAV, the IS are armed with Chinese advance FN-6. Making combat UAV vulnerable. What need most will be high/medium attitude surveillance UAV to avoid Manpad while still able to carry out all time surveillance on insurgent.


----------



## 1000

Beast said:


> I think with the current situation developed, what needed most is CAS and not UAV, the IS are armed with Chinese advance FN-6. Making combat UAV vulnerable. What need most will be high/medium attitude surveillance UAV to avoid Manpad while still able to carry out all time surveillance on insurgent.



I don't know how MANPADS work, but a UCAV at night is hard to find, they can do a lot of good work under the cover at night and the nights are long in the middle east, they're very useful COIN weapons, helicopters are vulnerable to manpads as well but they're still needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

baiji

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

1000 said:


> baiji


@1000 they look professional don't you think so?.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Malik Alashter said:


> @1000 they look professional don't you think so?.



Some groups are, some aren't, the current restructuring aims at forming a capable army.

--

Egypt - Iraq discuss military co-operation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Government in talks of returning of military conscription in 2015


http://www.aljazeera.net/news/reportsandinterviews/2014/10/27/التجنيد-الإلزامي-في-العراق-لا-يزال-معلقا
http://www.alsumaria.tv/news/114558/بالفيديو-هل-سيعود-نظام-التجنيد-الالزامي/ar
التجنيد الأجباري كابوس يقض مضاجع العراقيين


----------



## Malik Alashter

1000 said:


> Government in talks of returning of military conscription in 2015
> 
> 
> http://www.aljazeera.net/news/reportsandinterviews/2014/10/27/التجنيد-الإلزامي-في-العراق-لا-يزال-معلقا
> http://www.alsumaria.tv/news/114558/بالفيديو-هل-سيعود-نظام-التجنيد-الالزامي/ar
> التجنيد الأجباري كابوس يقض مضاجع العراقيين


They don't need it they have the volunteers millions willing to serve the country all they need is to have some bulls to stand against the baathist in the parlemaint.


----------



## 1000

new MI-28 pics, from yesterday army day
























]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

@1000 do you know how many mi-28 we purchased.


----------



## 1000

Malik Alashter said:


> @1000 do you know how many mi-28 we purchased.



Not precisely but numbers mentioned are from 19 to ~40, at first they ordered more MI-28's then they decreased MI-28's and increased the numbers of MI-35's so i'd put the current guess at 19 Mi-28's.


----------



## Malik Alashter

1000 said:


> Not precisely but numbers mentioned are from 19 to ~40, at first they ordered more MI-28's then they decreased MI-28's and increased the numbers of MI-35's so i'd put the current guess at 19 Mi-28's.


I've read some where here it is 15 MI-28 that why I asked you thought you may better thanks any way for replying.


----------



## Malik Alashter

(IraqiNews.com) On Sunday, the newspaper “Vedomosti” quoted sources in the Russian defense industry sector, that Russia in 2014 signed contracts to deliver a large batch of guns, rocket launchers and ammunition in the amount of one billion dollars to Iraq.

According to the newspaper, the contracts were signed during the visit of the Iraqi military delegation, headed by the Minister of Defense, Saadoun al-Dulaimi, to Russia in 2014.

The sources explained that Russia will supply to Iraq 2 or 3 systems of rocket launchers ‘Grad’ and a number of howitzers and a large number of mortars, in addition to four rocket launchers and flame throwers model ‘Sulentsepyuk.’

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmaley

1000 said:


> new MI-28 pics, from yesterday army day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



Do you have any videos with Mi-28 in combat use? 



Malik Alashter said:


> Sulentsepyuk.’


Only it's _*Solntsepyok*_ - means Blazing sun or Sunheat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Barmaley said:


> Do you have any videos with Mi-28 in combat use?



No, I heard they aren't using them on the front but using them to secure the capital and Baghdad airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmaley

Another two Mi-28NE were delivered to Iraq. In overall, Iraq has purchased 15 Mi-28NE (and 28 Mi-35M).

So Iraq has 5 operational Mi-28 by today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Barmaley said:


> Another two Mi-28NE were delivered to Iraq. In overall, Iraq has purchased 15 Mi-28NE (and 28 Mi-35M).
> 
> So Iraq has 5 operational Mi-28 by today.


So all in all we purchased 43 gunship alas we already lost one m
i-35m. Not bad amount of gunships but we really in need for some more.


----------



## 1000

Malik Alashter said:


> So all in all we purchased 43 gunship alas we already lost one m
> i-35m. Not bad amount of gunships but we really in need for some more.



The mi-35's and mi-28's have not been equipped with MAWS counter measures, they should buy those to defend from MANPADS. Who knows if they actually had them the MI-35 would not be lost. As long as they have manpads it'll be dangerous operating helicopters, though the SU-25 is quite safe from anything ISIS has, even if hit that thing is heavy armored.


----------



## Ceylal

Iraq's Mi28N being loaded.


----------



## Malik Alashter

1000 said:


> The mi-35's and mi-28's have not been equipped with MAWS counter measures, they should buy those to defend from MANPADS. Who knows if they actually had them the MI-35 would not be lost. As long as they have manpads it'll be dangerous operating helicopters, though the SU-25 is quite safe from anything ISIS has, even if hit that thing is heavy armored.


The question is why these choppers not equepped with the maws and who was behind that decission.


----------



## 1000

Malik Alashter said:


> The question is why these choppers not equepped with the maws and who was behind that decission.



Maliki gov, deal signed in 2012.


@Alshawi1234 do you have any idea what happened to Muhammad al Askari ? He's not seen in MoD anymore.


----------



## Malik Alashter

1000 said:


> Maliki gov, deal signed in 2012.
> 
> 
> @Alshawi1234 do you have any idea what happened to Muhammad al Askari ? He's not seen in MoD anymore.


So do you think these bedou did it on pupose if so they deserve a harsh punishment.

One MI-35 cost us almost 30 million $.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

1000 said:


> Maliki gov, deal signed in 2012.
> 
> 
> @Alshawi1234 do you have any idea what happened to Muhammad al Askari ? He's not seen in MoD anymore.



AFAIK He was forced onto retirement by PM Abadi along with dozens of high ranking officers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

MoD says F-16's to be delivered in coming months.

Currently at Tucon airport : 1607, 1601, 1602

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

1000 said:


> MoD says F-16's to be delivered in coming months.
> 
> Currently at Tucon airport : 1607, 1601, 1602


Loves you for the news. But months is a vague nomber we don't know if they are two or 20?.


----------



## 1000

f16 video

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

1000 said:


> f16 video


Lol they have no room for more than 14 students now the planes going to be more than the pilots in our air force.


----------



## 1000

Malik Alashter said:


> Lol they have no room for more than 14 students now the planes going to be more than the pilots in our air force.



pilots train in Pakistan as well I think, not just US

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

1000 said:


> pilots train in Pakistan as well I think, not just US


So do you think Iraq went for some jf-17 I read that here that some of the jf-17 block2 build in china for Iraq?.


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh




----------



## Malik Alashter

Is this the same shaitan in ssc or different one?.


----------



## N/A

IRAQI ARMY- Look ISIS,shit what should we do...lets run


----------



## 1000



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

What is the sense of a parade? Shouldn't use the money to fight ISIS and sens that equipment where it is needed..


----------



## 1000

Ceylal said:


> What is the sense of a parade? Shouldn't use the money to fight ISIS and sens that equipment where it is needed..



air defence equipment, that's of no use against ISIS.


----------



## Malik Alashter

1000 said:


>


By the way, bro he is talking about baathist. The next Iraqi air force will be totally different. as long as we keep democracy Iraq will be a game changer.


----------



## Banu Hashim

We need more updates. More archive footage and photos too. Looking forward to joint Iraqi-Arab military exercises in the future as well.


----------



## 1000

Banu Hashim said:


> We need more updates. More archive footage and photos too. Looking forward to joint Iraqi-Arab military exercises in the future as well.



This is where many new pictures get posted

Iraqi Armed Forces Forums منتدى القوات المسلحة العراقية - مشاهدة الموضوع - Pictures صور وتصاميم القوات المسلحة العراقيــــــــــة

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmaley

Mi-28NE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmaley

Barmaley said:


> Mi-28NE



I did a mistake. It's actually a Mi-35 in video. For some reason I mistake them.
But there is another good news about Iraqi Mi-28NE. They're equipped with a radar!
I didn't know about that till this day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Barmaley said:


> I did a mistake. It's actually a Mi-35 in video. For some reason I mistake them.
> But there is another good news about Iraqi Mi-28NE. They're equipped with a radar!
> I didn't know about that till this day.


The MI-28's are reserved for Baghdad in case of emergency or surprise attacks, they are present but not taking part in the battle in the north or Anbar. 

Hopefully the Iraqi government ditches any plans for apaches and just gets more upgraded mi-28's for a third of the price and without the hassle and long timeframe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Alshawi1234 said:


> The MI-28's are reserved for Baghdad in case of emergency or surprise attacks, they are present but not taking part in the battle in the north or Anbar.
> 
> Hopefully the Iraqi government ditches any plans for apaches and just gets more upgraded mi-28's for a third of the price and without the hassle and long timeframe.


Wait a secong how come for a third orice bro these mi-28 costing more than 50$ while india got the apaches for 66 million.

even the mi-35 is more than 40 millions the Russian disappoited me.

we should go for some chinese to lower the prices of these choppers we can get the wz-10 for the price of mi-35, while it has better spesifications.


----------



## Alshawi1234

Malik Alashter said:


> Wait a secong how come for a third orice bro these mi-28 costing more than 50$ while india got the apaches for 66 million.
> 
> even the mi-35 is more than 40 millions the Russian disappoited me.
> 
> we should go for some chinese to lower the prices of these choppers we can get the wz-10 for the price of mi-35, while it has better spesifications.



There was corruption in the first deal which included tens of millions in "commissions", later the "commission" money was diverted to include more weapons for the same value as part of the deal. The prices are much actually much lower and include additional weapons and lots of munition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Alshawi1234 said:


> There was corruption in the first deal which included tens of millions in "commissions", later the "commission" money was diverted to include more weapons for the same value as part of the deal. The prices are much actually much lower and include additional weapons and lots of munition.


So the actual price was lower than that, honestly I read it in some Russian sites.

If you have some links for the real price it would be appreciate it thanks.



Barmaley said:


> Mi-28NE


It really looks like mi-28 aweseme.


----------



## Ceylal

Malik Alashter said:


> Wait a secong how come for a third orice bro these mi-28 costing more than 50$ while india got the apaches for 66 million.
> 
> even the mi-35 is more than 40 millions the Russian disappoited me.
> 
> we should go for some chinese to lower the prices of these choppers we can get the wz-10 for the price of mi-35, while it has better spesifications.


*@Malik Alashter , *don't know where you get those numbers, they are exaggerated even those given to you give the American hardware are too..


----------



## Malik Alashter

Ceylal said:


> *@Malik Alashter , *don't know where you get those numbers, they are exaggerated even those given to you give the American hardware are too..


So what's the real price how much you paid for the mi-28?.


----------



## Ceylal

Malik Alashter said:


> So what's the real price how much you paid for the mi-28?.


Price of an item depends on variables , (with weapon systems, training, ammunitions, maintenance, upgrades etc...but they are not $50M as you stated. Neither the Apache sold to the Iraqis or to the Egyptians..Maybe the one sold to the UAE or KSA may reach the $60M or more since the price the apache has increased by 700% since its induction in the US armed forces..


----------



## Barmaley

Another batch of TOS-1A "Solntsepyok" and transport-reload vehicles going to Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prechko

-Wrong post-


----------



## moisrar47

Decent army..


----------



## Indus Falcon

*US Sale of weapons to Iraq*
06/05/2015

The DSCA also approved the possible sale of an estimated $395 million of ammunition to Iraq. 
The bulk of the sale would be 5,000 81mm High Explosive Mortar Ammunition,
684,000 M203 40mm High Explosive Ammunition, 
532,000 MK19 40mm High Explosive Dual Purpose Ammunition, 
and 40,000 155mm High Explosives, 
according to DSCA. It would also include small arms ammunition to help the Iraq government fight against insurgents.


DSCA Approves $3.5 Billion in Foreign Sales


----------



## black-hawk_101

Will they going to place more orders for Super Mushak and also for:
K-8s
JF-17s
UAVs


----------



## Barmaley

T-72 supposed to be unloaded in Iraq.
Do you have any more information\pictures about this event?


----------



## Galcom

Hi, Which version?


----------



## Malik Alashter

Iraq takes delivery of 4 more Russians helicopters.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...44PoCg&usg=AFQjCNELGYCJ0bq5qdJ1eyIyzrbYUzlFrw


----------



## Kristian

I've read in Wikipedia that Iraq have groove up they Army forces from around 200,000 soldiers to 300,000 soldiers plus they Security forces of 300,000 men. Against IS / ISIS how are enemy for Iraq armed forces plus Pershem Army in northern Iraq they fight against IS / ISIS. Mosul, Tikrit etc

Which will win the war in Iraq????


----------



## Superboy

Kristian said:


> I've read in Wikipedia that Iraq have groove up they Army forces from around 200,000 soldiers to 300,000 soldiers plus they Security forces of 300,000 men. Against IS / ISIS how are enemy for Iraq armed forces plus Pershem Army in northern Iraq they fight against IS / ISIS. Mosul, Tikrit etc
> 
> Which will win the war in Iraq????




Neither will win. Sunnis are in the north. Shias are in the south.


----------



## Kristian

Superboy said:


> Neither will win. Sunnis are in the north. Shias are in the south.



Southern, Western, Eastern Iraq Iraq's Army and Kurdistan in northern?? IS / ISIS are in central or whatever.


----------



## Superboy

Kristian said:


> Southern, Western, Eastern Iraq Iraq's Army and Kurdistan in northern?? IS / ISIS are in central or whatever.




Mosul is Sunni Arab not Kurdish. Kirkuk is Kurdish.


----------



## Kristian

Superboy said:


> Mosul is Sunni Arab not Kurdish. Kirkuk is Kurdish.



Alright Mr canadian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Superboy said:


> Neither will win. Sunnis are in the north. Shias are in the south.


You wish the separation of the country but that wont happen mark my words.


----------



## Malik Alashter

@Barmaley @vostok 

I saw this picture on facebook it shows an Iraqi pilot with the new Iraqi flag in a mig-29 do you have any info do you think this picture a fotoshop.


----------



## Barmaley

This is Mig-29 are used for tourist fly.




So photo might be real, but i'm not sure if this guy is a pilot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Barmaley said:


> This is Mig-29 are used for tourist fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So photo might be real, but i'm not sure if this guy is a pilot


But don't you think Russians may train Iraqis using this plane.


----------



## Barmaley

Malik Alashter said:


> But don't you think Russians may train Iraqis using this plane.



What for? As far i know Iraq didn't sign any contract for Mig-29. 
Currently Iraqi Air Force receiving F-16 for role of light fighter jet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blackmoon

Please don't go off the topic.
Reports that Russia has delivered another 4 Mi-35M and 4 Mi-28NE combat helicopters to Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Quwa

New Iraqi F-16s Enter the Fray
The Iraqi Air Force's F-16IQs took on 15 strikes over 4 days

By Bilal Khan

The Iraqi Air Force just deployed its newly delivered F-16s to combat against the group known as ISIS. Lieutenant General Anwar Hama Amin, the commanding officer of the Iraqi Air Force, said “Fifteen air strikes were carried out in the past four days.” According to Lt. Gen Amin, the Iraqi Air Force’s air strikes had taken place in the Salaheddin and Kirkuk provinces, north of Baghdad.

Iraq ordered a total of 36 F-16IQ (a variant based on the modern F-16C/D Block-52+) in 2010 and 2011 with a large inventory of air-to-air and air-to-surface munitions. The entire Iraqi F-16 program (planes and weapons) cost Iraq $6.5 billion U.S. After some difficulties during the training process in the U.S, the first batch of four fighters arrived in July 2015.

Although the F-16IQ is an advanced platform, the Iraqi F-16s’ mission profile seems to be limited to mostly air-to-surface combat. The Iraqi order included advanced targeting pods and a large number of laser-guided bomb kits for precision strikes (under favourable weather conditions).

The Iraqi F-16s’ air-to-air inventory includes fairly modern within visual range air-to-air missiles (WVRAAM) such as the AIM-9M, but the beyond visual range air-to-air missile (BVRAAM) stock is limited to AIM-7F Sparrows, which are not active radar-guided BVRAAMs, unlike the modern AIM-120 (which is in wide use with Iraq’s regional neighbours).

The Iraqi Air Force’s participation is not seen as a major shift given the fact that U.S, NATO and Gulf Coalition powers are active in the country. That said, foreign direct military engagement (involving extensive air strikes) are rarely a permanent constant. On the other hand, the Iraqi Air Force will likely be expected to manage the balance of air operations within the country over the long-term.

New Iraqi F-16s Enter the Fray


----------



## Malik Alashter

Mark Sien said:


> New Iraqi F-16s Enter the Fray
> The Iraqi Air Force's F-16IQs took on 15 strikes over 4 days
> 
> By Bilal Khan
> 
> The Iraqi Air Force just deployed its newly delivered F-16s to combat against the group known as ISIS. Lieutenant General Anwar Hama Amin, the commanding officer of the Iraqi Air Force, said “Fifteen air strikes were carried out in the past four days.” According to Lt. Gen Amin, the Iraqi Air Force’s air strikes had taken place in the Salaheddin and Kirkuk provinces, north of Baghdad.
> 
> Iraq ordered a total of 36 F-16IQ (a variant based on the modern F-16C/D Block-52+) in 2010 and 2011 with a large inventory of air-to-air and air-to-surface munitions. The entire Iraqi F-16 program (planes and weapons) cost Iraq $6.5 billion U.S. After some difficulties during the training process in the U.S, the first batch of four fighters arrived in July 2015.
> 
> Although the F-16IQ is an advanced platform, the Iraqi F-16s’ mission profile seems to be limited to mostly air-to-surface combat. The Iraqi order included advanced targeting pods and a large number of laser-guided bomb kits for precision strikes (under favourable weather conditions).
> 
> The Iraqi F-16s’ air-to-air inventory includes fairly modern within visual range air-to-air missiles (WVRAAM) such as the AIM-9M, but the beyond visual range air-to-air missile (BVRAAM) stock is limited to AIM-7F Sparrows, which are not active radar-guided BVRAAMs, unlike the modern AIM-120 (which is in wide use with Iraq’s regional neighbours).
> 
> The Iraqi Air Force’s participation is not seen as a major shift given the fact that U.S, NATO and Gulf Coalition powers are active in the country. That said, foreign direct military engagement (involving extensive air strikes) are rarely a permanent constant. On the other hand, the Iraqi Air Force will likely be expected to manage the balance of air operations within the country over the long-term.
> 
> New Iraqi F-16s Enter the Fray


I would interrogate and sentence those Iraqis who made this to prison for ever for that amount of money we should get the double that number.


----------



## Quwa

Malik Alashter said:


> I would interrogate and sentence those Iraqis who made this to prison for ever for that amount of money we should get the double that number.


Could include lots of spare parts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Mark Sien said:


> Could include lots of spare parts.


No, it's corruption.


----------



## Jäger

Alshawi1234 said:


>


will Iraq procure T-90 and BMP-3?


----------



## monitor

* First shot of Ingwe missile by Iraqi Eurocopter EC-635 *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Great missile...


----------



## Ceylal

Osama bin Laden and his earth worms brethern in Algeria were terrified of the missile and of the Super hind MKIII


----------



## Malik Alashter

Ceylal said:


> Osama bin Laden and his earth worms brethern in Algeria were terrified of the missile and of the Super hind MKIII


Super hind is that with S.african opticals and avionics.


----------



## Ceylal

Malik Alashter said:


> Super hind is that with S.african opticals and avionics.


Yes, that when Algeria was under embargo. They turned to South Africa and upgraded all her Mi24 in South African and later in the country.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Ceylal said:


> embargo


Why because you were fighting terrorism.


----------



## Ceylal

Malik Alashter said:


> Why because you were fighting terrorism.


The same one that are behind Iraq ans Syria destruction , planned Algeria demise in the 90's. It was so bad, that the country couldn't even buy a shotgun shell...Luckily we had South Africa, they didn't forgot the Algerian contribution to their independence and few other countries from the Warsaw pact.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Ceylal said:


> The same one that are behind Iraq ans Syria destruction , planned Algeria demise in the 90's. It was so bad, that the country couldn't even buy a shotgun shell...Luckily we had South Africa, they didn't forgot the Algerian contribution to their independence and few other countries from the Warsaw pact.


Our lot in Baghdad need to working soon on this matter other wise war in Iraq may last long since Obama wanted it to last 15 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

The first batch of training and combat aircraft Czech Aero L-159 arrived in Iraq

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Malik Alashter said:


> Our lot in Baghdad need to working soon on this matter other wise war in Iraq may last long since Obama wanted it to last 15 years.


Iraq needs to turn to traditional arms suppliers. She will get better and more potent equipment that the one she is getting from the US. Egypt and UAE woke up to that fact last summer when Egypt tried to use UAE's F16 to strike ISIS in Lybia after they beheaded 28 Egyptan coptes.


----------



## Malik Alashter

T-55 said:


> The first batch of training and combat aircraft Czech Aero L-159 arrived in Iraq


Thanks for posting they didn't say how many planes arrived?.


----------



## T-55

Malik Alashter said:


> Thanks for posting they didn't say how many planes arrived?.


Sorry,i don't know how many is delivered,in total it should be 12.
From sorces:
The first batch of training and combat aircraft production Czech Aero L-159 arrived in Iraq. As reported last year, Iraq signed a contract with the Czech company Aero Vodochody for the purchase of 12 aircraft - "10 single light combat aircraft L-159A ALCA and two double L-159T1 c Storage Air Force of the Czech Republic"(gogle translate)
Ирак получил первые L-159: sandrermakoff
Radio Prague - Breakthrough for sales of L-159 to Iraq in sight
Edit:Two are delivered it seams:





MI-28

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

T-55 said:


> Sorry,i don't know how many is delivered,in total it should be 12.
> From sorces:
> The first batch of training and combat aircraft production Czech Aero L-159 arrived in Iraq. As reported last year, Iraq signed a contract with the Czech company Aero Vodochody for the purchase of 12 aircraft - "10 single light combat aircraft L-159A ALCA and two double L-159T1 c Storage Air Force of the Czech Republic"(gogle translate)
> Ирак получил первые L-159: sandrermakoff
> Radio Prague - Breakthrough for sales of L-159 to Iraq in sight
> Edit:Two are delivered it seams:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MI-28


thank you very much indeed, I'm Iraqi but don't know about these news .


----------



## Aestu

Ceylal said:


> Iraq needs to turn to traditional arms suppliers. She will get better and more potent equipment that the one she is getting from the US. Egypt and UAE woke up to that fact last summer when Egypt tried to use UAE's F16 to strike ISIS in Lybia after they beheaded 28 Egyptan coptes.



Israel still relies heavily on the F-16 and used them to destroy a Syrian reactor a few years back. Are you really saying that Egypt can't beat cavemen for want of a more sophisticated jet fighter?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Aestu said:


> Israel still relies heavily on the F-16 and used them to destroy a Syrian reactor a few years back. Are you really saying that Egypt can't beat cavemen for want of a more sophisticated jet fighter?



Nope.. But Egypt can't fight with Israels (thanks to the friend n foe identification system on its F-16) nor does it possess BVR.. Apart from the "sidewinders".


----------



## Aestu

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Nope.. But Egypt can't fight with Israels (thanks to the friend n foe identification system on its F-16) nor does it possess BVR.. Apart from the "sidewinders".



Israel removes the American IFF system from its variant of the F-16 by removing all the electronics in the plane and replacing them with indigenously developed systems. Egypt could potentially do this but does not have the know-how to build their own systems.

If the issue preventing Egypt from winning against cavemen is the IFF system then how will that be resolved by upgrading to a newer plane?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Aestu said:


> Israel removes the American IFF system from its variant of the F-16 by removing all the electronics in the plane and replacing them with indigenously developed systems. Egypt could potentially do this but does not have the know-how to build their own systems.
> 
> If the issue preventing Egypt from winning against cavemen is the IFF system then how will that be resolved by upgrading to a newer plane?



No.. US didn't even allow Israel to replace the avionics .. They didn't even allow them to use the elta radar.. (They did however allow em to use Israeli weapons)..

Upgrading it won't change anything.. IFF in Turkish F-16s was replaced by an indigenous one by TAI (which produces/assembled them).. The main idea is that the radar wouldn't be able to differentiate between the enemy or the friendly aircraft in the sky... Apart from that egypts f-16s are useless ... Coz they don't have BVR missiles like AMRAAM etc...


----------



## Ceylal

Aestu said:


> Israel still relies heavily on the F-16 and used them to destroy a Syrian reactor a few years back. Are you really saying that Egypt can't beat cavemen for want of a more sophisticated jet fighter?


The Israeli F16 are equipped with sophisticated hardware and software suite , that Egyptians F-16 doesn't possesses, No BVR, a radar equivalent of the one used in the F-4 , no guided long range missiles and the list is long and wide. ISIS are hardly cavemen, The US, Turkey, Jordan, Kuweit and Qatar supplies them with weapons among other thing...
The UAE F-16 when Egypt wanted to use them were either remotely or locally disabled, the UAE pilots couldn't even fire the engines. That the reason the Egyptians went to France , because French are less picky on how their goods are used.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Ceylal said:


> The Israeli F16 are equipped with sophisticated hardware and software suite , that Egyptians F-16 doesn't possesses, No BVR, a radar equivalent of the one used in the F-4 , no guided long range missiles and the list is long and wide. ISIS are hardly cavemen, The US, Turkey, Jordan, Kuweit and Qatar supplies them with weapons among other thing...
> The UAE F-16 when Egypt wanted to use them were either remotely or locally disabled, the UAE pilots couldn't even fire the engines. That the reason the Egyptians went to France , because French are less picky on how their goods are used.


They deserve it especially the UAE one if that news you post is real.

But why can't the eegyptian f-16 can't be used to bomb isis?.


----------



## Aestu

Ceylal said:


> The Israeli F16 are equipped with sophisticated hardware and software suite , that Egyptians F-16 doesn't possesses, No BVR, a radar equivalent of the one used in the F-4 , no guided long range missiles and the list is long and wide. ISIS are hardly cavemen, The US, Turkey, Jordan, Kuweit and Qatar supplies them with weapons among other thing...
> The UAE F-16 when Egypt wanted to use them were either remotely or locally disabled, the UAE pilots couldn't even fire the engines. That the reason the Egyptians went to France , because French are less picky on how their goods are used.



American avionics have kill switches and other control mechanisms hardwired in. The only way to remove the control mechanisms is to remove the avionics from the craft. Doing so renders the aircraft beyond use unless replacement avionics are manufactured from scratch. Israel has the capacity to do so and Egypt does not.

It's common sense that any national manufacturer is going to do the same thing the US does. The only way to achieve national autonomy in defense is to build weapons systems domestically, which is what all first-world nations do.

That said, I don't believe that the issue was the US flipped the kill switch when Egypt wanted to use them against the insurgency. Why tip their hand and forfeit a contract when Egypt still has a bunch of MiGs available?



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> No.. US didn't even allow Israel to replace the avionics .. They didn't even allow them to use the elta radar.. (They did however allow em to use Israeli weapons)..
> 
> Upgrading it won't change anything.. IFF in Turkish F-16s was replaced by an indigenous one by TAI (which produces/assembled them).. The main idea is that the radar wouldn't be able to differentiate between the enemy or the friendly aircraft in the sky... Apart from that egypts f-16s are useless ... Coz they don't have BVR missiles like AMRAAM etc...



Read the specs for the F-16I (available on many other sites):

_



Dorsal spine Avionics Compartment

Click to expand...

_


> - An integral part of the advanced systems installed in the plane was developed precisely to the IAF's specifications by the country's defense industries. According to the IAF's traditions, The F-16I is equipped with advanced electronic warfare systems developed in Israel. These systems are improved models based on those installed in the F-15I. The aircraft features advanced Israeli communication systems as well.



This is why the US had no idea Israel had used their F-16Is to bomb the reactors in Syria and Iraq until they saw it on the news. IIRC, Israel also removes electronics in combat vehicles they purchase. It is the only way to get "clean" fighting machines.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Aestu said:


> American avionics have kill switches and other control mechanisms hardwired in. The only way to remove the control mechanisms is to remove the avionics from the craft. Doing so renders the aircraft beyond use unless replacement avionics are manufactured from scratch. Israel has the capacity to do so and Egypt does not.
> 
> It's common sense that any national manufacturer is going to do the same thing the US does. The only way to achieve national autonomy in defense is to build weapons systems domestically, which is what all first-world nations do.
> 
> That said, I don't believe that the issue was the US flipped the kill switch when Egypt wanted to use them against the insurgency. Why tip their hand and forfeit a contract when Egypt still has a bunch of MiGs available?
> 
> 
> 
> Read the specs for the F-16I (available on many other sites):
> 
> 
> 
> This is why the US had no idea Israel had used their F-16Is to bomb the reactors in Syria and Iraq until they saw it on the news. IIRC, Israel also removes electronics in combat vehicles they purchase. It is the only way to get "clean" fighting machines.



There are no kill switches .. Nor can Americans trace jets belonging to othe nations... 

So called dorsal spine itself is produced in USA... 

Did you know that several US systems have Israeli technology (JVs funded entirely by USA)... The JHMS is a goo example..

So don't dwell on the kill switch conspiracies... It's the IFF system that have been screwed by USA in case of both Egypt and Turkey (that is why TAI replaced it with their own).

Egypt can bomb ground targets anywhere .. But due to limitations like IFF & lack of a beyond visual range missile it's F-16s aren't really "lethal" in air combat...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aestu

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> There are no kill switches .. Nor can Americans trace jets belonging to othe nations...



I don't get it. So you think the US can't be trusted and want to limit the uses of their weapons, yet you don't think they'll take an obvious step towards that end? You don't think they serialize any and all parts they produce? If you were in the US's shoes, you wouldn't serialize and kill-switch your export-grade vehicles?

Fwiw, speaking as an American business student, I'll tell you that the American corporate world is OBSESSED with serializing and tracking every asset they own or produce. American ERP software is crazy.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Egypt can bomb ground targets anywhere .. But due to limitations like IFF & lack of a beyond visual range missile it's F-16s aren't really "lethal" in air combat...



Translation: Egyptian Air Force can bomb the **** out of women and children but are no match for fighting men in the air, just like every other Arab air force anywhere ever.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Aestu said:


> I don't get it. So you think the US can't be trusted and want to limit the uses of their weapons, yet you don't think they'll take an obvious step towards that end? You don't think they serialize any and all parts they produce? If you were in the US's shoes, you wouldn't serialize and kill-switch your export-grade vehicles?




That is why they screw up important systems like IFF.. & don't sell stuff like Amraams to states which they think can threaten their national interests.. Hence useless F-16s for countries like Egypt...



> Fwiw, speaking as an American business student, I'll tell you that the American corporate world is OBSESSED with serializing and tracking every asset they own or produce. American ERP software is crazy.



PAF also has s fleet of almost 90 F-16s and has used them in combat (against Russians & indians).. And found no problem (except sanctions -- US (presslers ammendment) withheld the delivery of 40ish F-16.. That Pak had paid for in the 90s... And no BVRs making our fleet almost useless.. Which contributed and motivated Pak to produce JF-17.



> Translation: Egyptian Air Force can bomb the **** out of women and children but are no match for fighting men in the air, just like every other Arab air force anywhere ever.



Yes Egyptian F-16s are useless.. And the main reason Egyptians are buying jets from France? Thanks to Saudi petro dollars..


----------



## Ceylal

Malik Alashter said:


> They deserve it especially the UAE one if that news you post is real.
> 
> But why can't the eegyptian f-16 can't be used to bomb isis?.


They don't have BVR , night bombing capabilities nor EWR suite...They will be an easy target to ISIS manpads in day raids...Morroco found that out with the Houdhi.


Aestu said:


> That said, I don't believe that the issue was the US flipped the kill switch when Egypt wanted to use them against the insurgency. Why tip their hand and forfeit a contract when Egypt still has a bunch of MiGs available?


Egypt should have used their Mig 21 or their mirages that a lot more effective than the F-16 they have. Camp David peace treaty with Israel had a lot of clause in it that prevent Egypt from getting from the US, a system more lethal than the one being given to her. Turning to the French is not going to improve quality or technical edge. They sold them a Fremm that is absolutely naked, that can't even defend herself....
The rest of your reply , I am in total agreement with you...If you don't make your own product..your f----cked!


----------



## Aestu

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> That is why they screw up important systems like IFF.. & don't sell stuff like Amraams to states which they think can threaten their national interests.. Hence useless F-16s for countries like Egypt... PAF also has s fleet of almost 90 F-16s and has used them in combat (against Russians & indians).. And found no problem (except sanctions -- US (presslers ammendment) withheld the delivery of 40ish F-16.. That Pak had paid for in the 90s... And no BVRs making our fleet almost useless.. Which contributed and motivated Pak to produce JF-17.



So you're saying Pakistan produced a jet because they couldn't produce the electronics for a missile system? 



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yes Egyptian F-16s are useless.. And the main reason Egyptians are buying jets from France? Thanks to Saudi petro dollars..



The real hilarity is the reason Egypt bought those jets in the first place was because Israeli victories were blamed on "superior" American weapons during the wars ^_^



Ceylal said:


> Camp David peace treaty with Israel had a lot of clause in it that prevent Egypt from getting from the US, a system more lethal than the one being given to her.



http://muqtafi.birzeit.edu/InterDocs/images/284.pdf

Please show me where.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

Egypt got 135 Block 40 aircrafts with laser guided gbu bombs and home made freefall Mk. bombs using APG-68(V)5 radar with improved avionics with latest lantirn and sniper pods ( for the guy saying in the post that our F-16 got old F4 radars ) beside the new Block 52 planes using latest avionics including the new AN/APG-68(V)9 radar , yes we all know about the IFF for all export customers are sent without Mod4 , but i can't see why we can't use to bomb the hell out of anyone we want


----------



## Ceylal

Aestu said:


> The real hilarity is the reason Egypt bought those jets in the first place was because Israeli victories were blamed on *"superior" American weapons* during the wars ^_^


Israel victories, was from a different factor than just american equipments.. Russian jets, in good hands were as effectives as the Mirage , the F-4 and skyhawks used by Israel...Pakistanis flying Migs were lethal, Algerian too flying Migs 17 and and Su 7...


----------



## MICA

Ceylal said:


> They don't have BVR , night bombing capabilities nor EWR suite...They will be an easy target to ISIS manpads in day raids


we had great time bombing ISIS in libya at night you can watch it on youtube , enjoy it and stop spreading bullshit everywhere


----------



## Ceylal

MICA said:


> Egypt got 135 Block 40 aircrafts with laser guided gbu bombs and home made freefall Mk. bombs using APG-68(V)1 radar with improved avionics with latest lantirn and sniper pods ( for the guy saying in the post that our F-16 got old F4 radars ) beside the new Block 52 planes using latest avionics including the new AN/APG-68(V)9 radar , yes we all know about the IFF for all export customers are sent without Mod4 , but i can't see why we can't use to bomb the hell out of anyone we want


Sorry, @MICA if Egypt could she would have done it already, that is the reality. That is our hang up of not investing in and trusting our sons...All the Muslims states are governed , like our families are governed, Daddy or Granpa controls every aspect of his family live, he is obeyed blindly even he is fit to for a mental hospital..
Syria is ruled by a cynic, Saudi Arabia by a demented old man, Egypt by a nobody who think that he saved Egypt, and Egyptians are for ever indebted to him, Algeria by a guy who can't speak, bearely breath that was re-elected with 90% of the vote ( as all the MENA elections) that didn't even campaigned...


----------



## Barmaley

T-55 said:


> The first batch of training and combat aircraft Czech Aero L-159 arrived in Iraq



Iraq in 2013 also ordered 24 of T50 trainer jets from South Korea and delivery should begins in 2016.
Very illogical and irrational decision by Iraqi Mod to have so many different aircrafts in airforce. 
It's will be hell on earth to maintenance them. 

If Iraq had ordered the Yak-130 in 2013 then the first squadron could be already delivered.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flamer84

Ceylal said:


> They don't have BVR , night bombing capabilities nor EWR suite...They will be an easy target to ISIS manpads in day raids...Morroco found that out with the Houdhi.
> 
> Egypt should have used their Mig 21 or their mirages that a lot more effective than the F-16 they have. Camp David peace treaty with Israel had a lot of clause in it that prevent Egypt from getting from the US, a system more lethal than the one being given to her. Turning to the French is not going to improve quality or technical edge. They sold them a Fremm that is absolutely naked, that can't even defend herself....
> The rest of your reply , I am in total agreement with you...If you don't make your own product..your f----cked!




The Egyptian Rafales are the most advanced fighter jets in the region,and will get more deadly once they receive the Meteor BVR Missile.Like wise,the Fremm with its Aster30/15 AA and Exocet block3 AS missiles is the most advanced war vessel in N Africa.

@MICA @Mahmoud_EGY

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

MICA said:


> we had great time bombing ISIS in libya at night you can watch it on youtube , enjoy it and stop spreading bullshit everywhere


Egypt is nutered as "mule"...when you wake up to the fact..then we can talk..


----------



## flamer84

Barmaley said:


> Iraq in 2013 also ordered 24 of T50 trainer jets from South Korea and delivery should begins in 2016.
> Very illogical and irrational decision by Iraqi Mod to have so many different aircrafts in airforce.
> It's will be hell on earth to maintenance them.
> 
> If Iraq had ordered the Yak-130 in 2013 then the first squadron could be already delivered.




You don't train on a Russian trainer for F16's. lol


----------



## Ceylal

flamer84 said:


> The Egyptian Rafales are the most advanced fighter jets in the region,and will get more deadly once they receive the Meteor BVR Missile.Like wise,the Fremm with its Aster30/15 AA and Exocet block3 AS missiles is the most advanced war vessel in N Africa.
> 
> @MICA @Mahmoud_EGY


Bullshit, Romania's Mig 21 are 10 times more lethal than any aircraft Egypt has in its arsenal..


----------



## Aestu

MICA said:


> but i can't see why we can't use to bomb the hell out of anyone we want





Ceylal said:


> All the Muslims states are governed , like our families are governed, Daddy or Granpa controls every aspect of his family live, he is obeyed blindly even he is fit to for a mental hospital..
> Syria is ruled by a cynic, Saudi Arabia by a demented old man, Egypt by a nobody who think that he saved Egypt, and Egyptians are for ever indebted to him, Algeria by a guy who can't speak, bearely breath that was re-elected with 90% of the vote ( as all the MENA elections) that didn't even campaigned...



The reason for the situation Ceylal describes is the mentality behind MICA's remark.

No one owes these non-victims anything. As soon as the Islamic world accepts that (which will *never* happen), political progress is possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

Ceylal said:


> Bullshit, Romania's Mig 21 are 10 times more lethal than any aircraft Egypt has in its arsenal..




Get a grip....the Rafales come with AESA radar,MICA -SR-MR,Storm Shadows and Meteor missiles.

24 Rafales with 4 METEOR=96 kills=bye bye entire Algerian fighter fleet.


----------



## Barmaley

flamer84 said:


> You don't train on a Russian trainer for F16's. lol



The Yak-130 has open architecture and can be re-programming to simulate every existed and perspective combat jet in the world.

As for Iraqi F-16 - it's not very smart choose as well.

Considered relatively big territory of Iraq and combat radius and payload of F-16.


----------



## Aestu

Barmaley said:


> The Yak-130 has open architecture



I'm sure Mossad / American NSA hackers are smiling at this


----------



## flamer84

Barmaley said:


> The Yak-130 has open architecture and can be re-programming to simulate every existed and perspective combat jet in the world.
> 
> As for Iraqi F-16 - it's not very smart choose as well.
> 
> Considered relatively big territory of Iraq and combat radius and payload of F-16.




Well,their F16 deal was a poor one but getting T50's as trainers was a good decision.It's also good for light attack.

I personally like the YAK and its Italian counterpart very much.


----------



## Ceylal

flamer84 said:


> 24 Rafales with 4 METEOR=96 kills=bye bye entire Algerian fighter fleet.


Algeria's air force is really scared shitless of the EAF...



flamer84 said:


> The Egyptian Rafales are the most advanced fighter jets in the region,and will get more deadly once they receive the Meteor BVR Missile.Like wise,the Fremm with its Aster30/15 AA and Exocet block3 AS missiles is the* most advanced war vessel in N Africa.*


As advanced as the Romanian Navy...


----------



## MICA

Ceylal said:


> Algeria's air force is really scared shitless of the EAF...
> 
> 
> As advanced as the Romanian Navy...



keep comparing it's useless and that's how you look when you always compare between Egyptian and algerian army for no reason


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Aestu said:


> So you're saying Pakistan produced a jet because they couldn't produce the electronics for a missile system?



Comprehension issues? Where did I mention anything about "missile electronics"..? Sanctions forced us to produce our own jet...



flamer84 said:


> You don't train on a Russian trainer for F16's. lol



Why not? Yak is an advanced trainer .. 

Pak uses t-37s,K-8 Korakorams for training .. And soon Twin seat JF-17 will equip the airforce (which can be used for LIFT).



flamer84 said:


> Get a grip....the Rafales come with AESA radar,MICA -SR-MR,Storm Shadows and Meteor missiles.
> 
> 24 Rafales with 4 METEOR=96 kills=bye bye entire Algerian fighter fleet.



The Saudis (who paid for the Egyptian rafales) are flying F-15SE's & Typhoons ... Probably the best equipped airforce in the region...



flamer84 said:


> Get a grip....the Rafales come with AESA radar,MICA -SR-MR,Storm Shadows and Meteor missiles.
> 
> 24 Rafales with 4 METEOR=96 kills=bye bye entire Algerian fighter fleet.



Only if air combat was like the "strike fighter" game on my iPhone..



Aestu said:


> I'm sure Mossad / American NSA hackers are smiling at this


Those guys are probably worried about Chinese hackers stealing top secret weapon designs etc .. 



Barmaley said:


> The Yak-130 has open architecture and can be re-programming to simulate every existed and perspective combat jet in the world.
> 
> As for Iraqi F-16 - it's not very smart choose as well.
> 
> Considered relatively big territory of Iraq and combat radius and payload of F-16.



Are you kidding!

Iraq is smaller than Pak (one of the oldest users of F-16).. Combat radius,payload? 

Iraq is using F-16 block 52's -- one of the best jets ... But unfortunately they again like the Egyptians lack lethal weapons !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Barmaley said:


> Iraq in 2013 also ordered 24 of T50 trainer jets from South Korea and delivery should begins in 2016.
> Very illogical and irrational decision by Iraqi Mod to have so many different aircrafts in airforce.
> It's will be hell on earth to maintenance them.
> 
> If Iraq had ordered the Yak-130 in 2013 then the first squadron could be already delivered.


Baathist are the decision maker in Iraq in Regard to arming the country pus some corrupted shiite who want to make some fast cash.

We should get one trainer plane and that shouldn't be from Korea simply because the price of it were hyped.

If it were up to me I would go with something costing us 40% less than the Korean plane.

I don't believe in that killer switch conspiracy the American don't use such thing that why they deliver their planes lacking some killer weapons instead.

like the Iraqi f-16 come with sparrow!!! that's hilarious a weapon of the seventies given to an air force in the 21st century plus the sidewinder M now this I don't how good it is.


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

flamer84 said:


> The Egyptian Rafales are the most advanced fighter jets in the region,and will get more deadly once they receive the Meteor BVR Missile.Like wise,the Fremm with its Aster30/15 AA and Exocet block3 AS missiles is the most advanced war vessel in N Africa.
> 
> @MICA @Mahmoud_EGY


he has a problem with our army because he always feel small when he see our army or compare his army to ours you will find him almost in any topic about Egypt if it were algria that have the rafales and fremm they would be the best in the world

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aestu

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> he has a problem with our army because he always feel small when he see our army or compare his army to ours you will find him almost in any topic about Egypt if it were algria that have the rafales and fremm they would be the best in the world



There is absolutely nobody who feels this way about Egypt


----------



## MEAGAN FOXSS

Iraqi armed forces is a joke. Iraqi armed forces can't defeat rag tag militias like Isis which numbers 11000 foot soldiers what a joke with billions of dollars of budget Iraq can't defeat Isis. This is a biggest joke of human history these bastards unprofessional Iraqi soldiers dance in the battle field instead of doing their jobs defending their honour and dignity which sadly Iraqis don't have . Iraq is a small American colony thanks to al Maliki . . . .


----------



## MICA

MEAGAN FOXSS said:


> Iraqi armed forces is a joke.


too bad it was a great army back in the day , i hope they can make it again i have faith in iraqi people


----------



## Ceylal

MICA said:


> keep comparing it's useless and that's how you look when you always compare between Egyptian and algerian army for no reason



I am not comparing Algerian'S and Egyptian armies...You have the number, nobody will deny that, but Algeria has the punch , 1rst to none in Africa, and if we take out of the Equation Turkey , since she is a NATO country, and Iran for other considerations, in MENA area, there are only two armies by western standards that can conduct operation away from their borders, *ISRAEL* and *ALGERIA.*..
But my fava bean queen, for Algeria, Egypt doesn't make the scale...And we have all the reason to think that..Yemen give us an idea of the strength of your army...For what the Sauds paid for your contribution, they got nothing..ziltch, just some dead cows, goats and chicks killed, the same things you did when Nasser sent your forces to fight in Yemen in the 60's, that the yare lobbying Tchad for troops..The UAE, badly battered called it quit today and celebrated the arrival of their remaining troop. The beating was so bad that UAE resorted to send her wounded to USA's hospital no to alarm the Emiratis...

A new thread from Global fire power (2013)treating the use of corvette by countries didn't even list Egypt as having a navy, worth talking about..
Total Navy Corvette Strength by Country


----------



## Ceylal

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> he has a problem with our army because he always feel small when he see our army or compare his army to ours you will find him almost in any topic about Egypt if it were algria that have the rafales and fremm they would be the best in the world


Well we may be small, but we have a heck of package between our legs, a backbone, a will , a stamina and..Something Egypt lacks badly...Remember, it is our smallness that saved your greatness...in face of a smaller bully..that broke your nose in 48, give you 2 black eyes and a concussion in 56, lowered your pants and raped you in 67, and made you willingly bend over in 73...in the last two we provided with bandages for your pain, gas bottle for your houses, and kept your skies safe , so you can recover from your humiliation unmolested by the bully....
In 2010, we as a small , showed Mubarak and his clique , what the definition of a great army when he planned to send 900 of his paratrooper as fan to Oum Durban to punish fan and intimidate the national football team, Algerian took and repatriated 40,000 fan in 48 hours..and parked a squadron of SU30MKA in Sudan , ready for any Egyptian's impropriety.


Aestu said:


> There is absolutely nobody who feels this way about Egypt



Than you need to google.....



Aestu said:


> No one owes these non-victims anything. As soon as the Islamic world accepts that (which will *never* happen), political progress is possible.


It has nothing to do with Islam, its cultural.


----------



## Malik Alashter

MEAGAN FOXSS said:


> Iraqi armed forces is a joke. Iraqi armed forces can't defeat rag tag militias like Isis which numbers 11000 foot soldiers what a joke with billions of dollars of budget Iraq can't defeat Isis. This is a biggest joke of human history these bastards unprofessional Iraqi soldiers dance in the battle field instead of doing their jobs defending their honour and dignity which sadly Iraqis don't have . Iraq is a small American colony thanks to al Maliki . . . .


This guy @MEAGAN FOXSS has a problem with Iraq.

First thing First: The Iraqi Army lead by baathist as generals. Second The soldiers in the new Iraqi army serve in their provinces. Third Iraqi Army never trained or armed in a serious way thanks to america why because they were their for a decade they didn't do what they have to do.

Now what happen is that the governor of Mosul betrayed his country and his own people for the qataris the main goal was to topple the shiite rule as that was not accepted by the arabs neither the west!. 70% of the army in Mosul were sunnis arabs and kurds they are the one who give up their weapons.

Now tens of thousand of baathist in Mosul province are the one who capture the city and the same thing happen in Tikreet and Ramadi.

The baathist never give up the goal of regaining power in Iraq as that would please the arab and the west!.

If you are one innocent you should know and watched that Iraqis liberated Tikreet and most of the Ramadi but all their operations are on hold due to American pressure on Abbadi why they do that I don't know they have their own reasons but Iraqis can wipe out isis within a month from the whole of the country.

I don't know if you are Russians or Pakis so I answer you the right way till then till you become a man and reveal your self I can't tell anything respecting both nations.


----------



## Ceylal

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> algria that have the rafales and fremm they would be the best in


If Algeria wanted the Rafales, the Fremm, the F18, the mistrals..she would have had them with no sweat...Sarkozy came and offered us all arms store that France make, The american DOD during Bush tenure came with the F18's, several month ago, Holland in his last visit proposed to Bouteflika , the Rafales and one mistral in order to address three problems , a reelection of Holland, a sale of a non salable idem and an end of venemous relation between Algeria and a GCC country. Algeria refused all, not Bouteflika and his team..Algeria refused... after Egypt was used as a dumping ground for the US Arizona junk yard, you want fear any better with the French who's government is directed from Tel Aviv, and it will be worse if Sarkozy get re-elected, Holland has no chance in hell to lead France again..


----------



## Aestu

MICA said:


> too bad it was a great army back in the day , i hope they can make it again i have faith in iraqi people



When? You mean back when it was murdering Persian women and children, before they actually had to fight the men of the Iranian and American armies and got put to flight like chickens?



Malik Alashter said:


> This guy @MEAGAN FOXSS Third Iraqi Army never trained or armed in a serious way thanks to america why because they were their for a decade they didn't do what they have to do.



Arab armies don't "do" serious training. I know people who have tried to train Iraqis. They don't show up for training or simply steal the equipment they are given. 



Malik Alashter said:


> Now what happen is that the governor of Mosul betrayed his country and his own people for the qataris the main goal was to topple the shiite rule as that was not accepted by the arabs neither the west!. 70% of the army in Mosul were sunnis arabs and kurds they are the one who give up their weapons. Now tens of thousand of baathist in Mosul province are the one who capture the city and the same thing happen in Tikreet and Ramadi. The baathist never give up the goal of regaining power in Iraq as that would please the arab and the west!.



Hmm... so the Shi'ites want Iran to take over the country and the Sunnis can't fight like men, so who does that leave?

The US aggressively tried to de-Baathify the country and it's widely regarded in the US as a tremendous mistake because no one else was qualified to lead these people. 



Malik Alashter said:


> If you are one innocent you should know and watched that Iraqis liberated Tikreet and most of the Ramadi but all their operations are on hold due to American pressure on Abbadi why they do that I don't know they have their own reasons but Iraqis can wipe out isis within a month from the whole of the country.



And Israel and Iran, too, I bet.


----------



## Azeri440

Ceylal said:


> Algeria's air force is really scared shitless of the EAF...



well they should be , Egypt's air force is superior in every way , from numbers to experience


----------



## Saifullah

Aestu said:


> So you're saying Pakistan produced a jet because they couldn't produce the electronics for a missile system?
> Please show me where.



I didn't know that dumb you can be. So you are saying Pakistan should have develop the missiles instead of developing the Aircraft ,Armament for their aircraft and shouldn't have produced it in numbers. Then what the hell you suggest throw the missiles with hands ? because there was no spares no support for Engine or Aircraft which was sanctioned and would have sticked with their 40 Non fly able F16. You are quite a dumb if you think that.


----------



## Aestu

RajputRana said:


> I didn't know that dumb you can be. So you are saying Pakistan should have develop the missiles instead of developing the Aircraft ,Armament for their aircraft and shouldn't have produced it in numbers. Then what the hell you suggest throw the missiles with hands ? because there was no spares no support for Engine or Aircraft which was sanctioned and would have sticked with their 40 Non fly able F16. You are quite a dumb if you think that.



Yes...that's exactly what I'm saying... it's what Israel does. They have the blueprints for the IAI Lavi, which is a better aircraft anyway, but in practice it's cheaper and easier to just use the F-16. They equip these planes with their own missiles. Any plane is only ever a weapons platform. In practical terms, you can put whatever you want on it.

Meanwhile, Iran is still using the contemporaneous F-14. These have not been disabled. Therefore, clearly, it's possible to disable the protections on American planes by replacing the avionics. Presumably the Iranians equip their F-14s and even older planes with non-NATO missiles, whatever they make or buy from Russia or China. 

So, we agree the issue is the avionics and weapons systems on the F-16 and not the airframe itself. Right?

If you can't make your own avionics, why make your own plane? What kind of avionics and weapons systems would you put in it? If the avionics and weapons systems are unsatisfactory, and you presumably have the means to make your own, why not just do that?


----------



## Malik Alashter

Aestu said:


> so the Shi'ites want Iran to take over the country and the Sunnis can't fight like men,


This tell me that you are either misinformed or you are an arab with false flag I don't even need to answer you after this.



Aestu said:


> no one else was qualified to lead these people


These people taught you and your whole race how to write and these people taught you how to clean your filth these people have a history you and all your European race don't have not even 10% of it.


----------



## Ceylal

Azeri440 said:


> well they should be , Egypt's air force is superior in every way , from numbers to experience


Don't make me laugh...I laughed so much I chocked yesterday...
in number of flying hummingbirds...Pilots experience where? Without Algeria's help they wouldn't have had an air force (she replaced all her crafts destroyed by Israel) and without Algeria Air force Pilots, it wouldn't be an Egypt to speak of...And we were talking about the seventies...Now, they didn't even make the grades...just another Arab air force.


----------



## Aestu

Malik Alashter said:


> These people taught you and your whole race how to write and these people taught you how to clean your filth these people have a history you and all your European race don't have not even 10% of it.



Arabic is not related to the Romance languages, and Romans and Jews were building thermae and mikvehs for thousands of years before the Arabs stole Byzantine/Persian technology. 

None of which has anything to do with the topic, but suffice to say, you're obviously you're not willing to look at the fundamental reasons the Iraqi Army can't get its act together.


----------



## Azeri440

Ceylal said:


> Don't make me laugh...I laughed so much I chocked yesterday...
> in number of flying hummingbirds...Pilots experience where? Without Algeria's help the wouldn't have an air force (she replaced all her craft destroyed by Israel) and without Algeria Air force Pilots, it wouldn't be an Egypt to speak of...And we were talking about the seventies...Now, they didn't even make the grades...just another Arab air force.



egypt has 200+ F-16s along with AWACs they will eat your entire fleet for breakfast 

the only advantage your Su-30s have over F-16 is the radar , AWACs compensates for that 
meaning in BVR combat you don't stand a chance 

when I say experience , I am talking about decades of experience in F-16s while your pilots are new to their Su-30s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aestu

Azeri440 said:


> egypt has 200+ F-16s along with AWACs they will eat your entire fleet for breakfast...when I say experience , I am talking about decades of experience in F-16s while your pilots are new to their Su-30s



It only takes a few months to get fully rated in a new aircraft, something that happens all the time. Past that, it comes down to the quality of the human material and how well they're trained. The marginal benefit from additional years of experience with a given aircraft is beyond marginal. 

Numbers do not and have never meant anything so far as Arab airforces are concerned.


----------



## Azeri440

Aestu said:


> It only takes a few months to get fully rated in a new aircraft, something that happens all the time. Past that, it comes down to the quality of the human material and how well they're trained. The marginal benefit from additional years of experience with a given aircraft is beyond marginal.
> 
> Numbers do not and have never meant anything so far as Arab airforces are concerned.



there is a difference between getting used to the aircraft and having a thousand + hours in one 
when it comes to the military, Egypt isn't your average Arab nation


----------



## Aestu

Azeri440 said:


> there is a difference between getting used to the aircraft and having a thousand + hours in one
> when it comes to the military, Egypt isn't your average Arab nation



Quantify those claims please.

1) Give me an example of sheer experience being more significant in kill ratios than talent + training + gear

2) Explain how Egypt's military is any different than that of Syria, Baathist Iraq, or really any third-world nation: 
a) quantity over quality
b) nepotism
c) involved in politics
d) no domestic R&D
e) experienced at parade ground maneuvers, dropping bombs on insurgents, and murdering women and children
f) in spite (or perhaps because) of grandiose claims, has never won a war against a non-Arab opponent


----------



## Malik Alashter

Azeri440 said:


> there is a difference between getting used to the aircraft and having a thousand + hours in one
> when it comes to the military, Egypt isn't your average Arab nation


Egypt, Syria, Algeria and Iraq aren't the average Arab except Iraq fail victim to Saddam regime who were caring only and only for his rule other wise Iraqis were the toughest equation.

Just to remind you Iraqis preserved Damascus from the Israeli invasion in 1973 and Iraqis now helping to preserve Damascus from Takfirees.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aestu

Malik Alashter said:


> Egypt, Syria, Algeria and Iraq aren't the average Arab except Iraq fail victim to Saddam regime who were caring only and only for his rule other wise Iraqis were the toughest equation.



So, besides those four, who is the "average Arab"? Lebanon? Jordan? Tunisia? Kuwait?

What all Arab forces have in common are the factors I listed. Shiny toys will not change what are fundamentally cultural problems - that is my point here.



Malik Alashter said:


> Just to remind you Iraqis preserved Damascus from the Israeli invasion in 1973 and Iraqis now helping to preserve Damascus from Takfirees.



Ahaha. Is that what they tell you? Even al-Jazeera ("The Crossing") agrees the IDF crushed the Iraqi reinforcements, who arrived late and in a shambles for logistical reasons. But even if the IEF was fully prepared, they likely would have fared no better than they did against Americans or Persians when they were fighting in their own backyard.

Israel didn't seize Damascus because doing so would have been contrary to their goals. There's no question there was nothing between the IDF and the city. Damascus was heavily shelled during the war, mostly to debunk the claim you are trying to make.


----------



## MICA

sorry for interrupting you @Aestu but which war USA won beside world war II with other tons of allies ?


----------



## Aestu

MICA said:


> sorry for interrupting you @Aestu but which war USA won beside world war II with other tons of allies ?


 
The Gulf War and Korean War - further back the wars with Spain and Mexico. 

Arguably, the US' greatest military achievement is having such total dominance that it seldom needs to fight at all.


----------



## Hell NO

Aestu said:


> The Gulf War and Korean War - further back the wars with Spain and Mexico.
> 
> Arguably, the US' greatest military achievement is having such total dominance that it seldom needs to fight at all.


Oh great lord of bull**it valley. 
tell us more about the dominance that made America seldom needs to fight.
Â America Has Been At War 93% of the Time – 222 Out of 239 Years –  Since 1776Â  :Â  Information Clearing House - ICH
List of wars involving the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Korean War victory really!!! Then why do we have north and south Korea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

Aestu said:


> The Gulf War



ofc lol






i Can't think of a single war US participated alone and had a clear victory , sorry man but you are criticizing us for a mistake which you fall into a lot with your much better huge Capabilities , and october war 19973 aka yum kippur war , what was our purpose of the war ? to take back the land "Sinai" and we got it , so that's a victory for me


----------



## Aestu

You are confused.

The US allowed the DPRK to continue to exist for the same reason Israel gave back the Sinai after a war it won and for the same reason it chose not to seize Damascus, and also for the same reason the US has such a long list of allies even though its own forces do substantially all the fighting. If the West worked the way the Arab world does, the way you think things should work, with the stronger side giving no quarter to the weaker, then no one would willingly fight at our side, and there would be no peace.

Let's say the US kept fighting instead of accepting the armistice that established the DPRK as a fact of life for the next 65 years. Then we would also have had to fight China, because they wanted a buffer state on the Korean Peninsula (and still do). We would have won anyway because we were so much stronger. But what would really be accomplished by fighting all the way to China, maybe even into China itself, rather than accepting what has become the status quo?

Let's say Israel held onto the Sinai rather than bartering it for a peace treaty Egypt didn't want to sign before the Yom Kippur War. What would that accomplish? How would it benefit Israel to be in a continued state of hostilities with Egypt? How would it benefit Israel to seize Damascus? Why not bombard it to show they have the power, then back off and allow them to continue to exist as they do?

Finally, what does it prove that we have so many allies willing to fight alongside us: that we are strong, or that we are weak? If we were weak then why would others willingly fight alongside us? If the US had no allies, do you really think Iraq would have won? And if you don't actually think that, or are in fact stupid enough to believe it, then what are you even babbling about? Maybe that's your problem right there?

All you are really proving is that the Western idea that peace is a desirable end unto itself is an alien concept to Arabs. You see someone settle for less than the whole enchilada and assume it is because they are weak because the notion of peace as a desirable end unto itself is alien to you. This is also why your people are weak and always will be. It's like the well scene from _Lawrence of Arabia_.


----------



## Ceylal

Azeri440 said:


> egypt has 200+ F-16s along with AWACs they will eat your entire fleet for breakfast


200 trabant against 150 plus rolls royce..The SU 30 by itself is an Awac...We have a long tradition in aviation , our first fighter pilots were trained in 1952...Egypt has nothing in her arsenal that can be threat to Algeria, despite he boasted that he can own Algeria in 3 days...He can't even subdue a band of ISIS thumbing their a noses at him, how can pretend to invade Algeria that defeated a world power assisted by NATO.



> the only advantage your Su-30s have over F-16 is the radar , AWACs compensates for that
> meaning in BVR combat you don't stand a chance


Egyptian F16 have a magnifier glass as heads up display, they have no BVR capabilities, no EWR suite, no advanced missile beside a sidewinder...their MIG 21 are lot better..and you are talking out of your @ss, even Egyptian than know about military and know about their army are silent..



> when I say experience , I am talking about decades of experience in F-16s while your pilots are new to their Su-30s


For your knowledge our pilots are schooled , in both school of thought, the Western and Eastern...American most prestigious fighting pilot schools are very familiar with the caliber of our pilots since most of them during their formation pass thru there...
anything else, you want me to address ?


----------



## Aestu

Ceylal said:


> 200 trabant against 150 plus rolls royce



I feel like pointing out here that the Trabant is an amazing frame for stock racing or EV conversions because of its light weight and ease of customization. People do marvelous things with them. I've been trying to buy (at least) one up, in fact. If the Trabant nT ever actually makes it to market, I'll be first on the waiting list.

A good conversion from a crappy stock model is always better than a mediocre stock model. It's true of jets, tanks and automobiles as well. Just go look at the Israelis and their crazy F-16I and "Tiran" custom builds.


----------



## Ceylal

Aestu said:


> I
> A good conversion is always better than a crappy stock model. It's *true of jets, tanks* and automobiles as well.


I am sure that you are talking about the hardware that arab armies are getting from the desert of Arizona , and the junk yards of Georgia...


----------



## Aestu

(edited my post)



Ceylal said:


> I am sure that you are talking about the hardware that arab armies are getting from the desert of Arizona , and the junk yards of Georgia...



Sure, why not? Israel won wars with old Shermans and Centurions with some creative upgrades. Iran beat Iraq by doing the same with their ancient F-5s and F-14s. Iran converted a fuel tanker to a VSTOL carrier and are now the only Gulf state with their own carrier. The US' B-52s are already (much) older than the pilots who fly them and are slated to remain in service until 2044.

It all comes down to creativity and having indigenous innovators - something the Arab world sorely lacks.


----------



## Ceylal

Aestu said:


> (edited my post)
> 
> It all comes down to creativity and having indigenous innovators - something the Arab world sorely lacks.


I agree with you, but North Africa is Berber not Arab, we are different kind of animals....



MICA said:


> sorry for interrupting you @Aestu but which war USA won beside world war II with other tons of allies ?


The US has never a war alone or with allies against an enemy that can fight...WW2 was won by the Russians, Vietnam won, Iraq post Saddam won, Afghanistan won too..Beside, Panama, Antigua, haiti... Every thing that was overtaken by the US military ended up in a total loss...Maybe their reason is not to win , but to punish


----------



## Malik Alashter

Ceylal said:


> I agree with you, but North Africa is Berber not Arab, we are different kind of animals....


Bro @Ceylal trust me there is no difference at all between humans it's all about your choices and conditions!.


----------



## Ceylal

Malik Alashter said:


> Bro @Ceylal trust me there is no difference at all between humans it's all about your choices and conditions!.


There is a difference in culture..We , what makes our strength among other things, are loyal to the land, ie to the state in which we live, middle easterners are first and foremost loyal to their tribe and the results of such a strong tribal allegiance we are seeing it in the divide between shia an sunni, kurd and Arab with translate all the way to government, that is other reason we see the rise of a Sistani like with their own militia and their own agenda... We don't have that...Country comes first..


----------



## Aestu

Ceylal said:


> The US has never a war alone or with allies against an enemy that can fight...WW2 was won by the Russians, Vietnam won, Iraq post Saddam won, Afghanistan won too..Beside, Panama, Antigua, haiti... *Every thing that was overtaken by the US military ended up in a total loss*...Maybe their reason is not to win , but to punish



Bolded that part for you. In point of fact, it's never happened. The US military has never "overtaken" anything. In both Vietnam and Iraq, the US decided to put puppet regimes in power rather than take direct military control of the country. Those regimes crumbled on their own - but the US military itself has absolutely never lost a battle or a war since WW2. 

The US is hobbled not by inferior war-fighting ability but by its unwillingness to conduct itself as Arabs and other non-Westerners do and simply kill and destroy anything and anyone who doesn't go our way. The US supports despots and evildoers to be sure, but in most cases those despots are inevitably revealed as products of their place and time - Saddam being a good example. 

If the US (and Israel) were willing to do what the Arabs did at Hama, or during Black September, or how the Egyptian army conducts itself towards civilians, we wouldn't have these problems. Whether you want to see that as a fault or not is up to you.



Malik Alashter said:


> Bro @Ceylal trust me there is no difference at all between humans it's all about your choices and conditions!.



Then why do so many Arabs want to live in the West? Why can't Arabs catch up with Israel?


----------



## Malik Alashter

Ceylal said:


> There is a difference in culture..We , what makes our strength among other things, are loyal to the land, ie to the state in which we live, middle easterners are first and foremost loyal to their tribe and the results of such a strong tribal allegiance we are seeing it in the divide between shia an sunni, kurd and Arab with translate all the way to government, that is other reason we see the rise of a Sistani like with their own militia and their own agenda... We don't have that...Country comes first..


Agree to some extent.


Aestu said:


> the US decided to put puppet regimes in power rather than take direct military control of the country


Thanks that's enough.said.


Aestu said:


> The US supports despots and evildoers to be sure


I don't know if you aware about what you type or not!?.


Aestu said:


> but in most cases those despots are inevitably revealed as products of their place and time - Saddam being a good example.


You just said they are despots and evildoers these kind of people regardless their place evil is evil any where every where.



Aestu said:


> Then why do so many Arabs want to live in the West? Why can't Arabs catch up with Israel?


Because of the US decided to put puppet regimes in power

Source: The Iraqi Armed Forces | Page 125

That's what you said.


----------



## Ceylal

Aestu said:


> Bolded that part for you. In point of fact, it's never happened. The US military has never "overtaken" anything. In both Vietnam and Iraq, the US decided to put puppet regimes in power rather than take direct military control of the country. Those regimes crumbled on their own - but the US military itself has *absolutely never lost a battle or a war since WW2.*



Make it easy for you...Use google





> The US is hobbled not by inferior war-fighting ability but by its unwillingness to conduct itself as Arabs and other non-Westerners do and simply kill and destroy anything and anyone who doesn't go our way. The US supports despots and evildoers to be sure, but in most cases those despots are inevitably revealed as products of their place and time - Saddam being a good example.


How many ,did the US army killed in Vietnam, Antigua, Panama, Haiti, Nicaragua, Iraq, Afghanistan...Just Iraq over a million..



> If the US (and Israel) were willing to do what the Arabs did at Hama, or during Black September, or how the Egyptian army conducts itself towards civilians, we wouldn't have these problems. Whether you want to see that as a fault or not is up to you.


I am not covering for the countries of the middle east and how they treat their civilians, but what I am saying is that the US doesn't do things with kids glove either...Traces of the US boots are all over the world..what's the deal with all those military bases?
Israel is worse, they have no regard for human life unless its a jewish one...Their rap sheet is as long as wide...Even the US, her main protector didn't escape her thirst for blood...remember the the attack on the Liberty...and the attack of the US embassy in Benghazi hasn't trickled out yet....wait for book, or wiki leaks to publish what really happened there and who really behind it ...




> Then why do so many Arabs want to live in the West? Why can't Arabs catch up with Israel?


Arabs will be happy to stay home, if the world left them alone..You talk about Syrians I imagine..Have you asked yourself why they are going only to Germany? If you find the answer, please share it with us..
What you are forgetting when it comes to Israel, Israel is another middle eastern country..They are ahead of the game because of the technology the West shower them with. The US too, it is the British who are behind the technolgical advances we are enjoying today. If the wars haven't taken place, the US will be today like any country of Europe, and probably the first superpower would be England.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aestu

Malik Alashter said:


> _the US decided to put puppet regimes in power rather than take direct military control of the country
> _
> Thanks that's enough.said.



What do you mean, it's enough said? You think we're not good at war because we refuse to make war on defenseless people? Man, Arab mentality right there!



Malik Alashter said:


> I don't know if you aware about what you type or not!?.
> 
> You just said they are despots and evildoers these kind of people regardless their place evil is evil any where every where... Because of the US decided to put puppet regimes in power



I don't understand the first part of what you said here. The point is that these countries are going to be ruled by strongmen no matter what, so it might as well be our guy, right? Or do you really think that Syria, Iraq and Egypt are ready for democracy? You people *who think that mercy is a sign of weakness* and that *cruelty is a sign of strength* really think you're ready to govern yourselves democratically? Hah!


----------



## BordoEnes

Ceylal said:


> 200 trabant against 150 plus rolls royce..The SU 30 by itself is an Awac...We have a long tradition in aviation , our first fighter pilots were trained in 1952...Egypt has nothing in her arsenal that can be threat to Algeria, despite he boasted that he can own Algeria in 3 days...He can't even subdue a band of ISIS thumbing their a noses at him, how can pretend to invade Algeria that defeated a world power assisted by NATO.
> 
> 
> Egyptian F16 have a magnifier glass as heads up display, they have no BVR capabilities, no EWR suite, no advanced missile beside a sidewinder...their MIG 21 are lot better..and you are talking out of your @ss, even Egyptian than know about military and know about their army are silent..
> 
> 
> For your knowledge our pilots are schooled , in both school of thought, the Western and Eastern...American most prestigious fighting pilot schools are very familiar with the caliber of our pilots since most of them during their formation pass thru there...
> anything else, you want me to address ?



Are you high? There are no 150+ "Rolls Royces" within the Algerian Air Force by a long shot. The only modern aircraft fleet worth mentioning is the several dosens of Su-30's, beside this you have a squadron of MiG-29 and MiG-25. The Egyptian Air Force on the other hand has around 200 relativly modern F-16 Block 40/42's (most of which) and 20 modern Block 52's. They also have 9 AWACS aircrafts. This alone is more then enough to completely overwhelm the Algerian Air Force and we are not even talking about the newly delivered Rafale's and relativly modern Mirage-2000's.

Then we can still point out:
- The obviously better experience and quality of the average Egyptian pilot.
- The low quantity of any capable fighters within Algerian Air Force.
- The Lack of AWACS aircrafts
- Egypte is a military tradition country, whilst Algeria is simply not.
- Algerian Lack of BVR missiles whilst Egypte has AIM-9 Sidewinder and soon Meteor.
- Egypte has much more modern EW suites and modern avionics equipts in their respective fleet of aircrafts.

Your couple dosens Su-30, MiG-29 and MiG-25 will barelly scratch the Egyptian Air Force, thats the reality of the situation. I dont really care for your little beef with the Egyptian forumers but atleast dont spout BS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Aestu said:


> really think you're ready to govern yourselves democratically? Hah!


We already do in Iraq don't you see that the trouble maker in Iraq are those who supported by the U.S for example Masaud Albarzani and the Baathist in parliament.

While Shiite and the some sunnis trying hard supporting democracy in the country!.

Let me ask you please why democracy in Iraq scare you don't you suppose to bolster it after all the money you spend and the lives you lost.



Aestu said:


> You think we're not good at war because we refuse to make war on defenseless people? Man, Arab mentality right there!


No, that's not what I meant.


----------



## Aestu

Ceylal said:


> How many did the US army killed in Vietnam, Antigua, Panama, Haiti, Nicaragua, Iraq, Afghanistan...Just Iraq over a million..



The number of civilians killed by the US military is extremely low by the standards of Third World warfare. How many died during the conflicts in Lebanon, Yemen or Iran?



Ceylal said:


> I am not covering for the countries of the middle east and how they treat their civilians, but I what I am saying is that the US doesn't do things with kids glove either...Traces of the US boots are all over the world..what's the deal with all those military bases?



Likewise I am not covering for US foreign policy. I'm simply pointing out that it could be a whole lot worse...if we wanted it to be. If it were not incompatible with our cultural values.



Ceylal said:


> Arabs will be happy to stay home, if the world left them alone..



AHAHAHAHAHA THAT'S A GOOD ONE

There are_ tens of millions_ of Arab immigrants in Europe who beg to differ. You got a guy in this thread who thinks Israel gave back the Sinai for some other reason than their wish to be left alone and that Egypt just can't leave Israel alone because...Arab this, Arab that, blah blah blah. The Islamists who are now fighting in the Middle East are bent on world domination. The Arab world's only exports are petroleum, shirtless migrants and violence. Get real.



Ceylal said:


> What you are forgetting when it comes to Israel, Israel is another middle eastern country..They are ahead of the game because of the technology the West shower them with. The US too, it is the British who are behind the technolgical advances we are enjoying today.



The Arabs have been fed technology by both the West and Russia for decades now. The Arab world STILL has a 75% literacy rate and zero domestic R&D, which is why in this thread Arabs are griping about the relative merits of American, European, Russian and Chinese fighter craft, while Israel can just design and build what it pleases if it doesn't like what it sees on the market. Israel didn't like the American tank offerings, so it built the Merkava; Israel didn't like the Thompson or the Kalashnikov so it built the Uzi and Galil and is planning to replace its American M16s with the Tavor. The Arabs don't have that option for reasons that have nothing to do with the West and/or Israel.

If the whole wide world except Israel fell into the ocean, Israel would still be where it is because it has institutions capable of producing highly educated people who have skills and the capacity to innovate. I personally know many educated Israelis who are thinking of emigrating to the US because Israel is internally so hypercompetitive; South Korea is the same way for the same reasons (small country poor in natural resources but with a surplus of human resources). Arabs on the other hand emigrate because their own countries have nothing to offer.

Here's the real problem with what you're saying. Arabs, as well as many ignorant people in the West and elsewhere, particularly leftists, think that technology is a state of nature. They think it's like petroleum, something that is arbitrarily in evidence in some countries and not others. They think that the way you get it if you don't have it is to beg, borrow or steal from those who do have it.

Technology isn't a "thing", it's an abstraction embodied in individuals and institutions. It's not something that can be "given" to any meaningful extent. As we've noted in this thread, you can choose what fighter to buy, but in the final analysis the countries that can actually do the R&D will always have 100% of the power.



Ceylal said:


> If the wars haven't taken place, the US will be today like any country of Europe, and probably the first superpower would be England.



Why?


----------



## Ceylal

BordoEnes said:


> Are you high? There are no 150+ "Rolls Royces" within the Algerian Air Force by a long shot. The only modern aircraft fleet worth mentioning is the several dosens of Su-30's, beside this you have a squadron of MiG-29 and MiG-25. The Egyptian Air Force on the other hand has around 200 relativly modern F-16 Block 40/42's (most of which) and 20 modern Block 52's. They also have 9 AWACS aircrafts. This alone is more then enough to completely overwhelm the Algerian Air Force and we are not even talking about the newly delivered Rafale's and relativly modern Mirage-2000's.
> 
> Then we can still point out:
> - The obviously better experience and quality of the average Egyptian pilot.
> - The low quantity of any capable fighters within Algerian Air Force.
> - The Lack of AWACS aircrafts
> - Egypte is a military tradition country, whilst Algeria is simply not.
> - Algerian Lack of BVR missiles whilst Egypte has AIM-9 Sidewinder and soon Meteor.
> - Egypte has much more modern EW suites and modern avionics equipts in their respective fleet of aircrafts.
> 
> Your couple dosens Su-30, MiG-29 and MiG-25 will barelly scratch the Egyptian Air Force, thats the reality of the situation. I dont really care for your little beef with the Egyptian forumers but atleast dont spout BS.


Nobody asked for your opinion Bordel Anus...and don't quote me anymore...I have no use or a respect for spineless earth worms...The bull shit reply of yours is just that , and I hope that the Egyptian will believe it..Even them have great doubt of the capability of their aircraft...If Egypt has such a capability, how come they are not showing it in Yemen today? The Sauds and GCC gave them close to $30B to help them economically so they can join them in the fight against the Houthi? fu--ck off and don't you ever quote me..


----------



## Aestu

Malik Alashter said:


> We already do in Iraq don't you see that the trouble maker in Iraq are those who supported by the U.S for example Masaud Albarzani and the Baathist in parliament. While Shiite and the some sunnis trying hard supporting democracy in the country!. Let me ask you please why democracy in Iraq scare you don't you suppose to bolster it after all the money you spend and the lives you lost.



What do you believe the US's final goal in Iraq actually is?

If the vote tomorrow produced an overwhelmingly Shi'ite government, do you really think the Sunnis are just going to roll over and take that? Do you also believe that Lebanon descended into chaos because of the US and not the Sunni Arab immigrants? Or that the US is behind the street riots in the EU?




Malik Alashter said:


> No, that's not what I meant.



Then clarify it. How does the US' unwillingness to govern countries directly reflect negatively on our ability to make war?



BordoEnes said:


> - The obviously better experience and quality of the average Egyptian pilot.
> - Egypte is a military tradition country, whilst Algeria is simply not



Fighter pilots are fully rated within a few months and the benefit to further experience is grossly marginal

Egyptian pilots suck and everyone who has ever worked with them or fought against them, American, Russian or Israeli, says so

Military dictatorship =/= military tradition; militaries that get involved in politics are invariably bad at fighting wars


----------



## Malik Alashter

Ceylal said:


> Nobody asked for your opinion Bordel Anus...and don't quote me anymore...I have no use or respect with spineless earth worms...


But really @Ceylal what did you mean by 150?.



Aestu said:


> If the vote tomorrow produced an overwhelmingly Shi'ite government, do you really think the Sunnis are just going to roll over and take that?


They will as long as no one supporting their insurgency.


----------



## Aestu

Malik Alashter said:


> They will as long as no one supporting their insurgency.



Goes back to my point about how much help they got from anyone in starting trouble elsewhere.

It's funny how your operating premise is that Arabs can't do anything unless someone else does it for them. Let me turn that around for you for a moment - why aren't there insurgencies in other countries besides in the Middle East?


----------



## Ceylal

Malik Alashter said:


> But really @Ceylal what did you mean by 150?.


Approximate number of the SU 30 MKA's in use with the Algerian air force...their goal is to have about 170...and they are getting close to that. there is the official number 58, but the real number is what I just said...



Aestu said:


> Why?


All the armement, from planes , tanks and radar technology and industry secret were given to the US by England who feared a German invasion and wanted to use the giant US industrial conglomerate to produce them..That was a big boost a leap to the US military industry base.


----------



## Aestu

Ceylal said:


> All the armement, from planes , tanks and radar technology and industry secret were given to the US by England who feared a German invasion and wanted to use the giant US industrial conglomerate to produce them..That was a big boost a leap to the US military industry base.



Again with this idea that all technology is initially incidental and then redistributed. You can't see that's a fallacy?

Do you not realize the United States _invented_ the airplane?


----------



## Malik Alashter

Aestu said:


> Goes back to my point about how much help they got from anyone in starting trouble elsewhere.
> 
> It's funny how your operating premise is that Arabs can't do anything unless someone else does it for them. Let me turn that around for you for a moment - why aren't there insurgencies in other countries besides in the Middle East?






Conference held in Turkey that's a support I'm not mentioning the support to the Qaeda and isis.


----------



## Aestu

Malik Alashter said:


> Conference held in Turkey that's a support I'm not mentioning the support to the Qaeda and isis.



I only understand English. Could you explain the point of the video? 

Are you meaning to say that preachers in Turkey are inciting conflict?


----------



## Malik Alashter

Aestu said:


> I only understand English. Could you explain the point of the video? Are you meaning to say that preachers in Turkey are inciting conflict?


This was an answer to this ( Goes back to my point about how much help they got from anyone in starting trouble elsewher )

Source: The Iraqi Armed Forces | Page 126



Aestu said:


> Are you meaning to say that preachers in Turkey are inciting conflict?


It's not only preachers in Turkey or Saudi it's the regimes of those countries who pour gas on fire!.


----------



## Aestu

Malik Alashter said:


> This was an answer to this ( Goes back to my point about how much help they got from anyone in starting trouble elsewher ) It's not only preachers in Turkey or Saudi it's the regimes of those countries who pour gas on fire!



You think that you are validating your claim that foreigners are responsible for what goes on in your country, but in reality, you're debunking it. If speeches are enough to cause Iraqis to kill each other, that's no one's responsibility but their own as individuals and as a culture - proof they can't handle democracy.

Of course there are laws against hate speech in the US/EU, but if you really want, you can watch whatever you want on YouTube. You can go read _The Final Call_ or _Stormfront _or any other rag advocating violence, but if you kill people that's your responsibility. Ultimately, peace in our societies exists because our people wish it.

Arab culture struggles with democracy because you don't recognize the concept of personal responsibility. This fundamental blind spot defines your entire culture - such as your views about technology.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Aestu said:


> You think that you are validating your claim that foreigners are responsible for what goes on in your country, but in reality, you're debunking it. If speeches are enough to cause Iraqis to kill each other, that's no one's responsibility but their own as individuals and as a culture - proof they can't handle democracy.
> 
> Of course there are laws against hate speech in the US/EU, but if you really want, you can watch whatever you want on YouTube. Ultimately, peace exists because people wish it to. Arab culture struggles with democracy because you don't recognize the concept of personal responsibility.


Sir who said it's only speech, actually it's support by all means of the word " support ".


----------



## Aestu

Malik Alashter said:


> Sir who said it's only speech, actually it's support by all means of the word " support ".



Millions of Americans own guns. I personally have a Tavor in an electronically controlled case in my den, a HiPoint 9mm next to my bed, a M1911 in my car, and a Taurus Curve I keep on my person. We have more guns than people in this country. If you really want to buy a M67 or M80, they're widely available on the black market in the US and it isn't hard to find someone selling them. We don't see them go off...ever, come to think of it, actually.

In the US, we have debates all the time about the Second Amendment and what it means to us, but ultimately, it really and truly is the case that the only person who bears responsibility for what happens when a gun is fired is the man who pulled the trigger.

I have to offer the proviso that even I think we as a nation have way too many guns and would be better off without them. I support gun buybacks in the US because I think disarming would make us a more moral society. That said, the intent of gun control is not to protect us from civil wars started by ordinary citizens, but mentally ill freaks and petty criminals killing people at random. That isn't the case in Iraq.

The FBI and other security institutions do have superior firepower, but so do the Iraqi government forces. The difference is that our culture recognizes _personal responsibility _as the foundation for lawful institutions. The basic issue is and has always been that _Iraqis do not want to be Westernized_. I've heard this from every US Army trainer I've spoken to.

Arabs* do not* _*identify with *_the kind of moral and legal inhibitions that keep us Westerners from murdering each other whenever we have a petty dispute...or watch something provocative on TV. For this reason, they fundamentally oppose the freedoms and the discipline that together form the foundation of democracy.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Aestu said:


> Iraqis do not want to be Westernized.


And why Iraqis should be I live in the U.S why should I be a copy of you any way that's not the argument.

Sir, you can't equalize between the two nations for the conditions they are facing this is the last time I post on this matter since you lack the basic of understanding the differences and the situation in Iraq.

Iraq was under dictatorship for so long.

those who lost power still strong and they want to rule back at all costs.

as I said there are countries aren't happy with the new kind of regime in Iraq so they support those who wont accept the democracy in Iraq.

Sunnis ruled Iraq for decades and they aren't ready to loose that. I mean the sectarian one of them.

Sunnis are sectarians as the speaker in the video above show but that doesn't mean they are all are sectarians fortunately.

Now without the support of the others we can handle them but still the big question is the west going to stay silent when the shiite lead government crush the insurgency or the west will start targeting our government in the international society like they do now with Bashar?.


----------



## Aestu

Malik Alashter said:


> And why Iraqis should be



Because you want what we have: strong and stable institutions: our democracy, our economy, our technology, our military.

You refuse to grasp those things are not accidents. They aren't gifts from G-d. They are the end product of our outlook, our values, our way of life. If your people want them, then they must Westernize. It is that simple.



Malik Alashter said:


> I live in the U.S why should I be a copy of you



Because you choose to live here: you want to be part of our national enterprise. Americanization is part of becoming an American. It's the same for everyone who comes here.

Your attitude of "I'm going to take my Arab shit to the West and pretend it doesn't stink" is precisely why more and more Westerners in the US, EU and Israel are coming to believe that the only solution to the problems you people bring with you is to expel you all.



Malik Alashter said:


> Sir, you can't equalize between the two nations for the conditions



A nation is its people. Again with this attitude that reality is arbitrary and it's just a coincidence the Arab world sucks and the West does not.



Malik Alashter said:


> Iraq was under dictatorship for so long. as I said there are countries aren't happy with the new kind of regime in Iraq so they support those who wont accept the democracy in Iraq. those who lost power still strong and they want to rule back at all costs. Sunnis ruled Iraq for decades and they aren't ready to loose that. I mean the sectarian one of them. Sunnis are sectarians as the speaker in the video above show but that doesn't mean they are all are sectarians fortunately.



You yourself have blamed the words of some idiot in Turkey and arms that are ubiquitous in the US for Iraq's problems. If you, or your people, do not feel ready for freedom, are not ready to, as we say in the US, "play the ball where it lays," then dictatorship it will be.

How else do you decide what people can or cannot listen to because you're worried about how they will react? How else do you restrain large segments of your population with no internal checks from their own tribes? How do you do that without a dictator?



Malik Alashter said:


> Now without the support of the others we can handle them but still the big question is the west going to stay silent when the shiite lead government crush the insurgency or the west will start targeting our government in the international society like they do now with Bashar?.



Give me a break. Assad is being targeted because he wouldn't stop arming Hezbollah or giving the insurgents in your country sanctuary. To replay that for you, the US is trying to take out Assad because he is the "other" supporting the insurgents against your democracy, and also against the lawful government of Lebanon. Why do you think the US tried to train Iraq's new army?

Iraq's government cannot be brought down "in the international society." After all, the US has been trying that for 35 years now with Iran and for over 60 years with Cuba and North Korea. Iraq's problems are strictly internal, cultural, and nothing else. Not the fault of the US, Israel, or the Bogeyman.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Aestu said:


> Because you want what we have: strong and stable institutions: our democracy, our economy, our technology, our military.


And you think all that has somethign to do with the west that's totaly wrong because you can have all that without give up your culture it's the same thing happening again but with the Europe 8 centuries ago.



Aestu said:


> Because you choose to live here: you want to be part of our national enterprise.


you just telling me there is only one culture in the U.S but reality differ Sir this is my culture now when you decide to live in China try to give up your culture.

And in what way our culture or as you call it arab shit hurt you in the US or Europe.Sir you are steaming on the Muslims fortunately most of the people in the west are not like you.



Aestu said:


> You yourself have blamed the words of some idiot in Turkey and arms that are ubiquitous in the US for Iraq's problems. If you, or your people, do not feel ready for freedom, are not ready to, as we say in the US, "play the ball where it lays," then dictatorship it will be.
> 
> How else do you decide what people can or cannot listen to because you're worried about how they will react? How else do you restrain large segments of your population with no internal checks from their own tribes? How do you do that without a dictator?


Are you idiot or you so dummy to understand that media can affect the people decision! who can deny this truth man go watch a movie better than waste your time in here because you are a copy of the wahhbis you deny the common sense!!!!.



Aestu said:


> Give me a break. Assad is being targeted because he wouldn't stop arming Hezbollah or giving the insurgents in your country sanctuary. To replay that for you, the US is trying to take out Assad because he is the "other" supporting the insurgents against your democracy, and also against the lawful government of Lebanon. Why do you think the US tried to train Iraq's new army?


Replacing Assad with isis is that the solution as you think?. Any sane people would go that way!!!!!.


----------



## Aestu

Malik Alashter said:


> And you think all that has somethign to do with the west that's totaly wrong because you can have all that without give up your culture it's the same thing happening again but with the Europe 8 centuries ago.



Again... there's that bizarre Arab idea that technology, progress, etc, are purely arbitrary, things that just happen to be there, like the petroleum under your feet.

What happened with the West, since 800 years ago, was that the West's long dark age since the fall of Rome began to end with the development of the cultural ideas I identified. Our culture evolved.

The Arab world's entire problem is that hasn't happened there. The Arab world is still mired in a medieval dark age. They don't want to evolve out of it. They are just obsessed with getting even with those guys on the other side of the hill, or importing the material trappings of the West. It's called the "cargo cult mentality".

You'll know the Arab world is getting better when they drop their obsession with destroying Israel. Do you see that happening in the near future? I don't. Maybe in a few decades...



Malik Alashter said:


> you just telling me there is only one culture in the U.S but reality differ Sir this is my culture now when you decide to live in China try to give up your culture.



The US isn't China - thank heavens for that! It's a multicultural society, but multiculturalism in the US is a product of a culture bigger than any one culture. That's Americanism for you. If you don't want to Americanize, if you think our country is great for no particular reason, then gtfo, we don't want you here. Like I said, this is why more and more Westerners are coming to believe the only solution is to expel these Arabs who want to live in countries they apparently hate.



Malik Alashter said:


> And in what way our culture or as you call it arab shit hurt you in the US or Europe.



Everything you just said.

Your backward mentality.

Your inability to *recognize and respect the reasons that our society is one you want to live in*.

Your inability to understand progress and wealth as products of human effort, the effort of a culture, and not just something we got by saying "insha'allah" over and over again.

Your efforts to use our democratic and multicultural institutions contrary to their purpose and continued existence, to make them more similar to those in the trash heap of a country you left behind.

And last but not least, the poverty and violence you people bring with you as a RESULT of your mentality.



Malik Alashter said:


> Sir you are steaming on the Muslims fortunately most of the people in the west are not like you.



The Westerners who would not agree with me are the ones who don't understand Arabs or other Muslims and have probably never tried to talk to them or read about their culture in a meaningful way. That is beginning to change as the problems you people bring with you are becoming more visible in our society.



Malik Alashter said:


> Replacing Assad with isis is that the solution as you think?. Any sane people would go that way!!!!!.



I did not say that. I'm merely pointing out that Assad is hardly the hero here and that it's not the fault of the US or ISIS that Iraq is unable to Westernize. The US and/or ISIS are not responsible for the cultural forces that, without a dictator to keep order, are driving Iraq into anarchy.




Malik Alashter said:


> A*re you idiot or you so dummy to understand that media can affect the people decision!* who can deny this truth man go watch a movie better than waste your time in here because you are a copy of the wahhbis you deny the common sense!!!!.



Go read the US Constitution, Bill Of Rights, First Amendment. Go read it, like, 10 or 20 times, then explain to me why what you just said proves democracy is something Arabs JUST CAN'T HANDLE!!!


----------



## Malik Alashter

Aestu said:


> Again... there's that bizarre Arab idea that technology, progress, etc, are purely arbitrary, things that just happen to be there, like the petroleum under your feet.
> 
> Source: The Iraqi Armed Forces | Page 127


Well that just in your brain or dream I'm arabic and I lived and grew up their I've never heard that but what I heard is that they want an opportunity.




Aestu said:


> The US isn't China - thank heavens for that! It's a multicultural society, but multiculturalism in the US is a product of a culture bigger than any one culture. That's Americanism for you. If you don't want to Americanize, if you think our country is great for no particular reason, then gtfo, we don't want you here. Like I said, this is why more and more Westerners are coming to believe the only solution is to expel these Arabs who want to live in countries they apparently hate.


Well that's your version of Americanization you can't impose your version on me or any one else keep yours to you let me tell you this you are a walking peace of hate.


Aestu said:


> Your inability to *recognize and respect the reasons that our society is one you want to live in*.


See I lived in this country more than 17 years so how come I'm unable to recognize and respect that our society is one really pathetic.


Aestu said:


> The Westerners who would not agree with me are the ones who don't understand Arabs or other Muslims and have probably never tried to talk to them or read about their culture in a meaningful way. That is beginning to change as the problems you people bring with you are becoming more visible in our society.


And you talked to Muslims and you read!! do you remember when I told you, you are perfect copy of the Wahhabis and I swear most of the american European that I talk to are so different than you.

You and your like are the reason the world in chaos your hate and your inability to accept the others are the biggest problem the human face today in the 21st century and we still have you that just a sign of the collapse of the civilization.



Aestu said:


> without a dictator to keep order, are driving Iraq into anarchy.


Please notice that Iraq affairs are not of your business so don't bother about it.



Aestu said:


> o read the US Constitution, Bill Of Rights, First Amendment. Go read it, like, 10 or 20 times, then explain to me why what you just said proves democracy is something Arabs JUST CAN'T HANDLE!!!


First of all you need to grasp the common sense. 

In Iraq today there is a freedom of speech there are many tv channels that attack the government without fear of been arrested and tortured.

there are many newspapers that criticize the government there is free access to youtube facebook you can curse andcuss the top politicians without the fear you get arrested and tortured.

I'm not talking about that certainly but I'm talking about supporting politicians who works against the state and call for destroying the new democratic regime in Iraq.


----------



## Madali

Aestu said:


> Arabs* do not* _*identify with *_the kind of moral and legal inhibitions that keep us Westerners from murdering each other whenever we have a petty dispute...or watch something provocative on TV. For this reason, they fundamentally oppose the freedoms and the discipline that together form the foundation of democracy.



I didn't read the full thread, but just saw that sentence in your post.

The amount of school shootings that happen in USA is completely unique to you guys. We never face such incidents in the east. Such a violent culture does not exist for us.

You have a very violent gun culture.

From a CNN article,
"Using numbers from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, we found that from 2001 to 2013, *406,496* people died by firearms on U.S. soil."

That's a huge number.

If there are no more violent conflicts, it is because current circumstances doesn't call for it, not because Americans are peaceful, responsible people. In your own civil war, estimates are *750,000 people died*!
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/03/science/civil-war-toll-up-by-20-percent-in-new-estimate.html?_r=0

The population of USA at that time was estimated at 30 million. That's *2.5% of the population*! To put that in perspective, if the population was the same as today (319 million), it would be 8 million dead.


----------



## Aestu

Madali said:


> The amount of school shootings that happen in USA is completely unique to you guys. We never face such incidents in the east. Such a violent culture does not exist for us..



Completely not true. The difference is that those kinds of incidents are freak occurrences here, and so heavily reported by the media. We do not have a normalized Kalashnikov culture. How many Arabs have died by violence other than warfare in the last 20 years?



> From a CNN article,
> "Using numbers from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, we found that from 2001 to 2013, *406,496* people died by firearms on U.S. soil."
> 
> That's a huge number.



It's also a lie no matter who says it. The population of the US is 320 million. By that measure, one in 800 people would die of gun violence over the course of twelve years. One in 120 people, or nearly 1% of the population, would die of gun violence over the course of their lifetimes. It's bullshit.



Madali said:


> If there are no more violent conflicts, it is because current circumstances doesn't call for it, not because Americans are peaceful, responsible people. In your own civil war, estimates are *750,000 people died*!



But why don't they?

The American Civil War ended, there was a national reconciliation, and things moved on. We didn't descend into the kind of chronic low-level violence that characterizes every country with large numbers of Sunni Arabs.



Malik Alashter said:


> Well that just in your brain or dream I'm arabic and I lived and grew up their I've never heard that but what I heard is that they want an opportunity.



Opportunity. Define opportunity in this context. What is it they want?




Malik Alashter said:


> Well that's your version of Americanization you can't impose your version on me or any one else keep yours to you let me tell you this you are a walking peace of hate.



You hate our country, we hate you. You think one is fair and the other is not. Arab mentality at work. 



Malik Alashter said:


> See I lived in this country more than 17 years so how come I'm unable to recognize and respect that our society is one really pathetic.



So you choose to live in a society for what it offers yet cannot see why it does. There's no teaching a fool. Arab mentality at work.



Malik Alashter said:


> And you talked to Muslims and you read!! do you remember when I told you, you are perfect copy of the Wahhabis and I swear most of the american European that I talk to are so different than you.



They are fools who project their own values onto you. That will change as Muslims get more exposure in the West, as they have in Europe. 



Malik Alashter said:


> You and your like are the reason the world in chaos your hate and your inability to accept the others are the biggest problem the human face today in the 21st century and we still have you that just a sign of the collapse of the civilization.



Go tell that to your fellow Iraqis. Everything is everyone's fault but your own. Arab mentality at work.




Malik Alashter said:


> Please notice that Iraq affairs are not of your business so don't bother about it.



Says the guy convinced they're entirely the US's fault. Make up your mind. 



Malik Alashter said:


> I'm not talking about that certainly but I'm talking about supporting politicians who works against the state and call for destroying the new democratic regime in Iraq.



So what's your solution, shut them down?


----------



## Ceylal

Aestu said:


> Do you not realize the United States _invented_ the airplane?


You know the industrial revolution took place in England not in the US. All the US military industrial accomplishment, past and present were made possible on what the British gave us..It is not a fallacy, you need to look into it...


----------



## Aestu

Ceylal said:


> You know the industrial revolution took place in England not in the US. All the US military industrial accomplishment, past and present were made possible on what the British gave us..It is not a fallacy, you need to look into it...



It is indeed a fallacy for the reason I stated. In point of fact the US invented the airplane, it was not "given" to us by England, and your basic premise is that technology just sprouted from the earth of England like a mushroom on a wet lawn. By way of example, how would you fit into this context the French and German inventions of lighter-than-air craft and germ theory?

Why was England first? Why did other Western countries make major developments about that time? Why do some countries like Israel and India keep making progress independently and other countries like Egypt and Syria do not?


----------



## Ceylal

Aestu said:


> It is indeed a fallacy for the reason I stated. In point of fact the US invented the airplane, it was not "given" to us by England, and your basic premise is that technology just sprouted from the earth of England like a mushroom on a wet lawn. By way of example, how would you fit into this context the French and German inventions of lighter-than-air craft and germ theory?


No, I didn't say that..All I said, the the British contribution to the military industrial development has been tremondeous..You need to do some research, and you found out that what I am exchanging you is true..



> Why was England first? Why did other Western countries make major developments about that time? Why do some countries like Israel and India keep making progress independently and other countries like Egypt and Syria do not?


I talked about England because she did the most, Germany was too an industrial giant, and their acquired "contribution" ended the war with Japan..For Syria and Egypt, you need to ask PDF's from those countries...I am curious too..


----------



## -SINAN-

Guys, there are news in the Turkish media that 1 Turkish battalion deployed in Musul/Iraq with heavy weapons. It's being said that Turkish soldiers will battle ISIS for the control of Musul. Anyone heard about this news ?

Musul'a eğitim amaçlı Türk askeri


----------



## Ottoman_cocuğu

Sinan said:


> Guys, there are news in the Turkish media that 1 Turkish battalion deployed in Musul/Iraq with heavy weapons. It's being said that Turkish soldiers will battle ISIS for the control of Musul. Anyone heard about this news ?
> 
> Musul'a eğitim amaçlı Türk askeri


I've heard that they are going to only train peshmerga's and that the weapons brought there are to protect the base.


----------



## T-55

Iraqi helicopters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

Iraq received the first five aircraft T-50IQ.
Arrival in Iraq is expected in April 2016.













Ирак получил первые пять самолетов Т-50IQ: sandrermakoff

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MICA

ANTI-Terrorism

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Malik Alashter

MICA said:


> ANTI-Terrorism
> 
> View attachment 283975


They look professional and cool.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jäger

Does Iraq use BRDM-2s still or have they been replaced by the M1117s?


----------



## Malik Alashter

Bundeswehr said:


> Does Iraq use BRDM-2s still or have they been replaced by the M1117s?


So far I haven't seen any brdm with the army or the PMF but they are doing good work by repairing many out of service vehicles I even saw chieftain tanks amx10p.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jäger

thanks for the information. you may know this but did you hear Iraq got new T-72s and BMP-1s from the Czech republic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

Bundeswehr said:


> thanks for the information. you may know this but did you hear Iraq got new T-72s and BMP-1s from the Czech republic



Iraq receives more T-72s, BMP-1s | IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

Bundeswehr said:


> thanks for the information. you may know this but did you hear Iraq got new T-72s and BMP-1s from the Czech republic


I read it was either from Bulgary or Czeck.

But look they even brought to live this brazilian E11



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jäger

I heard even Iraq reactivated 100 Type 69 tanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

MICA said:


> Iraq receives more T-72s, BMP-1s | IHS Jane's 360


Iraqis still don't what to do they brought some t-72 while can easily bring t-80 from Russia better in protection and better equipped.


----------



## Jäger

Malik Alashter said:


> Iraqis still don't what to do they brought some t-72 while can easily bring t-80 from Russia better in protection and better equipped.


T-80s are really expensive to take care. it has better protection yes but you got to include the maintence and so forth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Bundeswehr said:


> I heard even Iraq reactivated 100 Type 69 tanks


I think the picture above belong to the type-69.



Bundeswehr said:


> T-80s are really expensive to take care. it has better protection yes but you got to include the maintence and so forth


But the protection level worth it plus the capability to fight at night worth it too.

I read few years ago that this tank survived like 14 hit by rpg's during the Chehchen war.

Plus the price for it is affordable.


----------



## MICA

Malik Alashter said:


> Iraqis still don't what to do they brought some t-72 while can easily bring t-80 from Russia better in protection and better equipped.



maybe they brought the T-72 because it was cheap to buy and also cheap to run plus iraqi army has a lot of experience when it comes to T-72 , other than that i see no point to get something that old , even the T-80 or any other tank till this day survived this type of chaotic wars

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Iraqi Defence Minister meets his Egyptian counterpart in Cairo. 19/01/2016

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jäger

what type of Mortars does Iraq use?


----------



## aliaselin

The Iraqi army has somehow repaired the old type 86 152mm towed gun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Well they repaired many equipments take for example the chieftain tank the amx10p yesterday I saw on the youtube they made their own sniper I'll look for it and post it.


----------



## Malik Alashter

They use dead machines from the grave yard to bring it back to live.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Egypt to Train Iraqi Special Forces


----------



## BritishBengal

What is Iraq doing with all these fancy aircraft's? 

I don't see them fighting ISIS with it? 

To be honest, there is no hope for the Middle East, the only stable country in that region is Israel and that's a fact. Is it because it's the only democracy there? 

Shame on the Arab world who can enforce the rule of law!


----------



## Malik Alashter

Fresh news from the Iraqi MoD we received 10 Russian gun ships..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

BritishBengal said:


> What is Iraq doing with all these fancy aircraft's?


All Iraq got so far few F-16's few L-159 few gun ships yet they use them whenever possible. Also Baathist the enemy of the kind of government has many loyalties in the army so they are responsible for many crimes against the army!!!!.


----------



## MICA

Malik Alashter said:


> Fresh news from the Iraqi MoD we received 10 Russian gun ships..



Great , more info ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

MICA said:


> Great , more info ?





MICA said:


> Great , more info ?


Well, the news said 10 gunships and sukhoi fighters but I thought it just a mistake from the news so it could be more Su-25.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55

The parade in Baghdad in honor of Republic Day July 14.
















































http://bmpd.livejournal.com/2020569.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

The first Picture of the Iraqi ta-50

http://www.menadefense.net/2016/07/24/first-picture-of-an-iraqi-t-50-golden-eagle/


----------



## f1000n

SU-35 was offered to the air force at some point recently, whether they'll go for it is unknown.

A model of the aircraft was seen at the MoD's desk, just as an JF-17 model was, CH-3, CH-4, pantsir S1, SU-30 etc. Some were bought.


----------



## Malik Alashter

We recieving 4 more F-16's.








f1000n said:


> SU-35 was offered to the air force at some point recently, whether they'll go for it is unknown.
> 
> A model of the aircraft was seen at the MoD's desk, just as an JF-17 model was, CH-3, CH-4, pantsir S1, SU-30 etc. Some were bought.


Ok, we bought CH-4 and the pantsir S1 indeed but there is nothing about the jf-17 nor the su-30 But I'm all hope to go for both planes.

Brazilian people salute Iraq and waving the Iraqi flag plus guess what also the Iraqi PMF flag.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762502052035428357

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762506649932300288

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Iraq Rehabilitate the SAM system it looks like it is SAM-6.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762539706890461184
In rio our flag posted.





Our PMF our Pride.










A Brazilian woman stand with Iraq while the arab stand against us!!!>


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762541126549135360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tanker88

*Iraq has received additional Su-25s*

http://echelon-defense.com/2016/09/03/iraq-has-received-additional-su-25s/


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Can anyone tell me about the current strength of Iraqi Air Force? Anyways,Iraq is much stronger than I expected..


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=112&v=DvYqWKbWm78


----------



## Malik Alashter

https://www.facebook.com/groups/ARAB.DEFENSE/permalink/758385430994394/
































the delivery of the t-50 from korea to iraq.






the first images of the Iraqi commandos these are not the ISOF nor the anti-terrorism force they are newly trained and formed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheCamelGuy

^^ They're army SF, ISOF is not army they're a separate group tagged as SF entirely.

Similar model to former regime's republican guard and special republican guard (ISOF nowadays).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

A throwback to the early beginnings of the contemporary Iraqi army. The Iraqi Royal Army.

*





















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

*تبقى نبراس ذاكرتي ووجداني انت ياجيش العراق الابي 
تم إنشاءه بتاريخ الأربعاء, 06 كانون2/يناير 2016 17:11






تبقى نبراس ذاكرتي ووجداني انت ياجيش العراق الابي
 من ذكريات تاسيس وادوار الجيش العراقي






 اللواء الطيار الركن الدكتور علوان حسون العبوسي

تمر اليوم الذكرى الخامسة والتسعون لتاسيس الجيش العراقي الباسل وبهذه المناسبة يطيب لي ان احيي كافة العاملين بهذه المؤسسة الشريفة منهم القادة والامرين وضباط الصف والجنود ومن كافة الصنوف الاحياء منهم والاموات تحية العز والمجد والبطولة مخلداً ذكرى هذا اليوم العظيم الذي اضاء بنوره درب الكفاح المسلح ضد اعداء العراق من اميركان وصهاينة وفرس جيلاً بعد جيل تشهد له ارض الكنانة والشام وفارس ، تحيتاً لك ايها البطل الهمام وتحية اكبار واجلال لشهدائك في عليين والله اكبر.*

*موجز لادوار الجيش العراقي منذ التاسيس وحتى الاحتلال الامريكي البريطاني *
*مرحلة قبل التاسيس*






*احتل الانكلیز بغداد في 11 آذار- مارس عام 1917*
*وكلنا يعلم بكلمة الجنرال مود المشهورة عند احتلالها ( لقد جئنا محررین ولسنا فاتحین) من أكبر الخدع التي ابتدأ بها الانكلیز حكمهم للعراق. ومن جملة ما قاله أیضا ((إنني مأمور بدعوتكم بواسطة أشرافكم،والمتقدمین فیكم سناً، وممثلیكم، إلى الاشتراك في إدارة مصالحكم، ولمعاضدة ممثلي بریطانیا السیاسیین المرافقين للجیش، كي تناضلوا مع اقربائكم، شمالاً وجنوباً، وشرقاً وغرباً، لتحقیق طموحاتكم القومیة)) ( )...من كتاب الثورة العراقية الكبرى للمؤرخ المؤرخ عبد الرزاق الحسني .*

*



*

* الثورة العراقية عام 1920*
*لااريد الخوض في تفاصیل هذه الثورة الخالدة التي یحق للعراقيين والعرب أجمع أن یفتخر وا بها، لأنها هي التي فتحت لهم باب الاستقلال والتخلص من نیر الاستعمار البریطاني البغیض. كما انها مهدت طریق الاستقلال إلى بعض الأقطار العربیة الاخرى .*
* عقدت الهدنة بین الد ولة العثمانیة وبريطانيا بتاریخ 31 تشرین الاول – اكتوبر1918 ، وبعد دخول الجیش البریطاني مدینة الموصل أصبح العراق بجملته تحت الاحتلال البریطاني .*
*وكان العراقيون یأملون بعد إحتلال بلادهم من قبل القوات البریطانیة، أن*
*تتاح لهم الفرصة في تقریر مصیرهم بأنفسهم وتألیف حكومة وطنیة طبقا للعهود التي سبق أن أعطاها الحلفاء وصرح بها رجالهم المسؤولون حول*
*تأسیس حكومة وطنیة تستمد سلطتها من رغبة الشعب *
* ولكن عهد مجلس الحلفاء الأعلى بالانتداب على العراق إلى بریطانیا في 25 نیسان- ابریل 1920 م، دون أن یستشیرالشعب العراقي.*
* استنكر العراقيون قرارات هذا المجلس واعتبر الأنتداب لم یكن سوى الاستعباد والاستعمار. واخذ الأستیاء من ذلك یتطور إلى مقاومة للهیمنة*
*الأجنبیة، ثم سرعان ما تحول الى ثورة وطنیة كبیرة، شملت جمیع طبقات المجتمع العراقي ، اندلعت الشرارة الأولى للثورة في (الرمیثة) على إثر اعتقال رئیس قبیلة (بني حجیم) الشيخ شعلان ابو الجون في 30 حزيران- یونیو 1920 م، فهاجمت هذه القبیلة مواقع الحكومة واخرجت زعیمها بالقوة، وحاصرت حامیة الرمیثة حتى 21 تموز – يوليو حیث وردتها النجدات البریطانیة من الدیوانیة وتمكنت من فك الحصار عنها وسحبها إلى الدیوانیة بعد أن تكبدت خسائر عدیدة .*
*سرت نار الثورة إلى قبائل المشخاب، فهاجمت قصبة ابو صخیر في 13*
*تموز- یولیو، وطردت الحامیة البریطانیة منها، كما أن القبائل المحیطة*
*بقصبة الشامیة اخرجت حاكم الشامیة السیاسي من القصبة ، وفي 20 تموز- یولیو، كانت قد تجمعت في الكوفة حامیات النجف وأبو صخیر والشامیة، فضرب الثوار حصا راً شدیدا علیها استمر زهاء ثلاثة أشهر.*
*وفي 22 تموز- یولیو، احتل الثوار قریة (الكفل) وفي 23 منه غادرت مدینة الحلة قوات بريطانية كبیرة لاسترداد الكفل وفك الحصار عن الجنود المحصورین في الكوفة، فقاتلها الثوار قتالا شدیداً في (الرارنجية) وأسروا عدداً كبيراً منها والحق وا بها خسائر اخرى كبیرة وغنموا الكثير من الأسلحة والمعدات.*
*كانت سدة الهندیة والمسیب وكربلاء والنجف قد اخلیت من الجیش البریطاني فاحتلها الثوار واقاموا ادارات محلیة فیها. وفي الوقت نفسه ثارت منطقة دیإلى وشملت الثورة دلتاوه ( الخالص ) وبعقوبة ومندلي وشهربان(المقدادیة ) وخانقین ثم سرعان ما سرت الثورة إلى( (كركوك) و(اربیل) ثم إلى الفلوجة ، كانت القوات البریطانیة في العراق تتألف من ( 4200 ) جندي بریطاني و( 30000 ) جندي هندي. قامت حكومة الهند بتعزیز القیادة العسكریة في العراق بالرجال والعتاد، حتى بلغت القوات المحتلة ( 12000 ) بریطاني و( 61000 ) هندي و ( 60000 ) متطوع، فتمكنت هذه القوات الفائقة من استرداد المدن الواحدة بعد الاخرى*
*وفي نهایة سنة 1920 م، كانت القوات البریطانیة قد استردت ما استولى علیه الثوار خلال الشهور الستة السابقة، وتكبدت القوات المحتلة من جراء الثورة خسائر كبیرة، اقنعت الحكومة البریطانیة بضرورة تبدیل سیاستها في العراق، فاصدرت بیانا بانهاء الادارة العسكریة وتخویل السیر (برسي كوكس) المعتمد السامي البریطاني، تأسیس حكومة وطنیة مؤقتة بمجلس وزراء عراقي، وعقد مؤتمر عام منتخب لیقرر شكل الحكومة الدائمة للبلاد ویضع القانون الأساسي ( ).*
*تشكيل الحكومة العراقية المؤقتة .كان تشكیل الحكومة كالاتي: عبد الرحمن النقیب رئیسا للوزراء، طالب النقیب وزيراً للداخلیة ، ساسون حسقیل وزيراً للمالیة، مصطفى الالوسي وزيراً للاوقاف، جعفر العسكري وزيراً للدفاع، عبد اللطیف المندیل وزيراً للتجارة ، عزت باشا الكركوكلي وزيراً للصحة، محمد علي فاضل وزيراً للاشغال والمواصلات، محمد مهدي بح العلوم وزيراً للمعارف. وقد شكل المندوب السامي مجلسا استشاریا لإعانة الوزارات في اعمالها، وتألف هذا المجلس من كل من : عبد الرحمن الحیدري، الشیخ ضاري السعدون، عبد الغني كبة، احمد الصانع، عبد المجید الشاوي، محمد الصیهود، عجیل السرمد، عبد الجبار الخیاط، سالم الخیون، داؤود یوسفاني، فخري الجمیلي ، نجم البدراوي.*






*تشكیل الجیش العراقي*
*بعد أن تشكلت الحكومة المؤقتة عاد قسم كبیر من العسكريين العراقيين الذین كانوا یقودون الثورة العربیة الكبرى، وقد قرر مجلس الوزراء على توصیة وزیر الدفاع تنظیم الجیش العراقي وتجهیزه على غرار الجیش البریطاني لیكون تأسیس الجیش الوطني دعامة من دعائم الاستقلال الوطني .*
*أسست وزارة الدفاع (وكان اول وزیر لها المرحوم الفریق جعفر العسكري ) في بغداد یوم 6 كانون ثاني - ینایر 1921 م.*
* ألتاریخ الذي أعتبر مبدأ لتشكیل دوائر الوزارة ، كما شُرع بتسجیل الضباط العراقيين وتعیینهم للمناصب المختلفة فيه.*
*في 28 تموز - یولیو 1921 م، تشكل الفوج الأول في بغداد وسمي (فوج موسى الكاظم) ونقل إلى (خان الكابولي) في (الكاظمیة) بتاریخ 17 آب - أغسطس 1921 م، ومنها إلى (الحلة) بتاریخ 9 تشرین الاول- اكتوبر 1921 م. وفي 10 آب - أغسطس 1921 م، تشكل فوج المشاة الثاني في بغداد واستمر تشكیل الوحدات بالتعاقب ( ) .*






*انقلاب الفريق بكر صدقي 29ت1 1936- 11آب 1937*
*الفریق الركن بكر صدقي قائد قدیرسطع نجمه عندما كان آمراً لمنطقة الموصل وقام بقمع حركة تمرد الاثوریین عام 1933 فنال تقدیرحكمت سلیمان وزیر الداخلیة آنذاك وتوطدت بینهما صداقة وموده.*






*وفي حركات الفرات الأولى سنة 1935 وحركات الفرات الثانیة سنة 1936 اسندت الیه قیادة قوة الفرات التي اخمدت الثورة في تلك المنطقة في السنتین المذكورتین فاعجب به رشید عالي الكیلاني وزیر الداخلیة آنذاك ونمت بینهما صلة قویة من الود والتقدیر.*
*في الفترةتشرين الاول(اكتوبر)1936 تسلم الفريق الركن بكر صدقي رئاسة اركان الجيش بعد سفر الفريق الركن طه الهاشمي في مهمة رسمية الى انكلترا ،وقد صادف هذا الوقت موسم التدريب الاجمالي للفرقتين الاولى بقيادة الفريق عبد اللطيف نوري والثانية بقيادة الفريق بكر صدقي بتمرين مشترك في منطقة حمرين ، وقد فاتح الفريق بكر الفريق عبد اللطيف بعزمه للقيام بانقلاب الغرض منه اصلاح اوضاع البلاد والقوات المسلحة . *
*صبيحة يوم الاربعاء 29 تشرين الاول (اكتوبر)1936 ظهرت بالجو احدى عشر طائرة القت على بغداد سحابة من الاوراق تحمل بيان الفريق الركن بكر صدقي المشار اليه آنفاً حمل توقيعه تحت مسمى قائد قوات الاصلاح الوطني وكما ياتي (أیها الشعب العراقي الكریم لقد نفد صبر الجیش المؤلف من أبنائكم من الحالة التي تعانونها من جراء اهتمام الحكومة الحاضرة بمصالحها وغأیاتها الشخصیة دون ان تكترث لمصالحكم ، فطلبنا إلى صاحب الجلالة الملك المعظم اقالة الوزارة القائمة وتألیف وزارة من ابناء البلاد المخلصین برئاسة السید حكمت سلیمان ، الذي طالما لهجت البلاد بذكره الحسن، ومواقفه المشرفة. *
*أنه لیس لنا قصد من هذا الطلب إلا لتحقیق رفاهكم وتعزیز كیان بلادكم،فلا شك من انكم تعاضدون اخوانكم افراد الجیش ورؤساءه في ذلك وتؤیدونه بكل ما اوتیتم من قوة ، وقوة الشعب هي القوة المعول علیها في الملمات...... فلابد وانكم ستقومون بما یفرضه علیكم الواجب الذي الجأنا إلى تقدیم طلبنا إلى صاحب الجلالة ملكنا المفدى لانقاذ البلاد مما هي فیه ، فتقاطعون الحكومة الجائرة وتتركون دواوینها ریثما تؤلف الحكومة التي ستفتخرون بخدمتها ، اذ ربما یضطر الجیش بكل أسف ، لاتخاذ تدابیر فعاله لا یمكن خلالها اجتناب الاضرار بمن لا یلبي هذه الدعوة المخلصة مادیا وادبیا.*






*بعد ذلك انذر الفريق الركن بكر صدقي الحكومة بتقديم استقالتها خلال ثلاث ساعات ، وبعد انتهاء الفترة حلقت ثلاث طائرات في الساعة 1130 فوق بغداد بقيادة العقيد الطيار محمد علي جواد فالقت اربع قنابرسقطت احداها امام مدخل مجلس الوزراء والثانية امام دائرة البريد المركزي قريباً من دار ياسين الهاشمي رئيس الوزراء والثالثة امام البرلمان والرابعة في نهر دجلة .*
*تحركت القوات من مناطق تحشدها في مناطق حمرين باتجاه بغداد ووصلتها نحو الساعة 1600 وكانت وزارة ياسين الهاشمي قد استقالت وطلب الملك غازي من حكمة سليمان تاليف وزارة جديدة ، في الساعة 1800 أنجز حكمة سليمان تاليف الوزارة الجديدة وعين الفريق بكر صدقي رئيساً لاركان الجيش .*






*وبعد حين جرت انتخابات جديدة لمجلس النواب وفتتح الملك غازيالمجلس في 27 شباط 1937 والقى خطاب العرش الذي طلب فيه تقوية الجيش وتسليحه وإقرار اللوائح التشريعية لتخصيص الاموال اللازمة لذلك.*






*عمدت وزارة حكمة سليمان الى تقوية الجيش وتزويده بسلاح متطور ، وطالب الحكومة البريطانية تنفيذ بنود المعاهدة العراقية – البريطانية لسنة 1930 الخاصة بتجهيز الجيش ، وكان الرد البريطاني مخيباً للامال حيث ردت بعدم وجود اسلحة فائضة لديها مما دفع ذلك وزارة الدفاع الى شراء الاسلحة والمعدات من شركات ايطالية وجيكوسلوفاكية .*
*كما حاول بكر صدقي بعد الانقلاب مباشرة توسيع القوة الجوية وتزويدها بطائرات متطورة ،واوعز الى قائد القوة الجوية المقدم الطيار محمد علي جواد بالتفاوض مع الجهات البريطانية في شان هذا الموضوع ،فاتصل بمفتش القوة الجوية البريطانية وعرض عليه رغبة الحكومة في توسيع القوة الجوية العراقية ومدى استعداد بريطانيا بتجهيزهم بثلاث اسراب جديدة في عام 1937 ، من الانواع (هنيدي هيكس )و(هوكر هاريكان) و (هوكر منفردة الجناح)،حيث عدة هذه الطائرات يومئذن احدث الطائرات البريطانية .*
* وقد كتبت القيادة الجوية البريطانية في العراق الى وزارة الطيران تعرض طلب العراق معربة عن عدم تلبية طلب العراق سيدفعهم الى شراء مايحتاجونه من دولة اخرى وستكون المانيا ، وقد ذكرت في كتابها ان السبب الذي يدعوها الى التعجل في هذا الطلب يعود الى الوضع المتأزم بين العراق وايران واحتمال حصول صدام مسلح بينهما .*
*لم تلبي الحكومة البريطانية طلب العراق فابتاع بكر صدقي من ايطاليا عشرين طائرة نوع (سافويا)و (بريدا) .*
*صدرت العديد من الامور المهمة في عهد بكر صدقي عززت قدرات الجيش ادارياً ومعنوياً اهمها ما يلي:- *
*•تشريع قانون مجلس الدفاع الاعلى ونظامه *
*•قانون خدمة الضباط.*
*•قانون التقاعد العسكري ذي الرقم 32 لسنة 1937.*
*•معاهدة الحدود بين العراق وايران (وبعدها توقفت بصورة مؤقتة اعتداءات ايران المتتالية على المخافر العراقية والمياه وخروقاتها للاتفاقيات السابقة ، حيث لم يحفلو بالقوانين والاعراف الدولية ولم يحترمو حقوق الجوار...)*
*•ميثاق سعد آباد ( وقع العراق في 8 تموز 1937 معاهدة عدم الاعتداء بين العراق وايران وتركيا وافغانستان.*
*•اعادة النظر في انظمة وزارة الدفاع .*
*•تاليف القوة النهرية وفعالياتها *

*حركات الامن الوطني*
*الجيش هو احد القوى التي ترتكز عليها الاستراتيجية الشاملة للدولة ، وهو احد العناصر المهمة في دفاعها الوطني وعليه كان للجيش العراقي العديد من الادوار العسكرية وفق متطلبات السياسة العامة للدولة منها حركات البرزانيين التي ابتدأت ابان تشكيل الحكومة العراقية الجديدة وحركة الاثوريين والفرات الاوسط وغيرها وكان الجیش العراقي في كل مرة هو الذراع الضارب للحكومة المركزیة في جهودها للحفاظ على وحدة البلاد.*
* لذا ینبغي النظر إلى حركات الجیش العراقي سواء ضد الكورد في شمال البلاد، أم ضد الاثوریین هناك، أم ضد القبائل المتمردة في منطقة الفرات الأوسط ضمن هذا المنظور، أي إنه جیش محترف أو جیش الحكومة المهني، یطیع أوامر السیاسیین، ویؤدي واجبه العسكري بكل فعالیة ومهنیة كما تقتضیه أصول المهنة العسكریة. ومن نافلة القول إن هذا الجیش قد ضم بین صفوفه الكثیر من الضباط والجنود الكورد ، بل إن بعضا منهم أصبحوا قادة لامعین فیه، لعل أشهرهم الفریق بكر صدقي، صاحب أول إنقلاب في العراق ، بل في الدول العربیة بعد الحرب العالمیة الأولى، والشخصیة الأخرى هي الفریق الركن نوري الدین محمود، الذي برز اسمه في حركات فلسطین عام 1948 م ، ومن بعدها قاد الفرقة العراقية الأولى وتبوأ بعدها منصب رئیس أركان الجیش، قبل أن يكلف برئاسة وزراء العراق عام 1951 م،ناهیك عن الكثیرین من الضباط والجنود الكورد الذین خدموا بالجیش العراقي خدمة مشرفة زادتهم فخراً وأكسبت الجیش العراقي الباسل شرفا وسمعة عالیة ( ) . *
*إن الجیش العراقي كان ومايزال جیشا مهنیا یؤدي واجبه بكل إخلاص ضد أي عدو، داخلي كان أم خارجیا ، وبموجب الأوامر الصادرة الیه من الحكومة التي یقودها السیاسیون. لذا ینبغي النظر لادوار هذا الجيش من منطلق مقاتل یحارب (أعداء الدولة) والخارجین على أوامرها، فقط لانهم أعدا ؤها، ولیس لأنه یكن أو یضمر لهم الكراهية والضغینة.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

*الحرب العراقية البريطانية 1941*
*في 28 نيسان ( ابريل ) 1941 طلب مستشار السفارة البريطانية ببغداد من الحكومة العراقية الموافقة على إنزال قوة بريطانية جديدة ستصل الى البصره يوم 29 نيسان 1941م ، وقد اجتمع فوراً مجلس الدفاع الاعلى وقرر عدم السماح لمجيىء قوة بريطانية جديدة قبل مغادرة القوة الموجودة ، وايد ذلك مجلس الوزراء معتبراً وجود مثل هذه القوة الإضافية مخالفة صريحة لنصوص المعاهدة العراقية البريطانية ويمس حقوق البلاد المشروعة وسيادتها ، رفضت بريطانيا قرار الحكومة العراقية هذا وبانت نواياها العدوانية وعليه اتخذ مجلس الوزراء قراراً ثانياً في نفس اليوم ابلغ بموجبه وزارة الدفاع ( أن تقوم باتخاذ الترتيبات العسكريه المقتضاة في هذا الشأن)،*

*



*

*شكلت وزارة الدفاع قيادة الجبهة الغربية بقيادة العقيد الركن صلاح الدين الصباغ والتي تضم الفرقتين الاولى والثالثة والقوة الالية ، تحركت القوة الالية من معسكر الرشيد يوم 29 نيسان 1941 الى الفلوجه واحاطت بمعسكر الحبانية صباح 30 نيسان 1941 وابرق على الفور آمر هذه القوة العقيد الركن محمد فهمي سعيد الى آمر معسكر الحبانية البريطاني يشعره باشغال مرتفعاتها لاغراض التدريب ويرجوه بعدم إجراء الطيران او إخراج اي قوة او اي شخص من المعسكر وأنذره لو أن أي طائرة تطير او عجلة مدرعة تخرج فسوف تقصف ببطرياتنا ولن نكون مسؤولون عن ذلك ، في 30 نيسان كذلك أبرقت وزارة الطيران البريطانية الى المقر الجوي في العراق والسفير ببغداد والمقرات العسكرية في الشرق الاوسط والى الهند ماياتي(( اذا كان عليك ان تضرب فاضرب بشدة ))...*

*



*

*وأمر رئيس الوزراء تشرشل أستخدام كل القوه اللازمه ، في ليلة 30 نيسان / 1 ايار 1941 ارسلت 10 طائرات ( ولنكتون) الى الشعيبة ووضعت 10 أخرى في فلسطين بمطارالعقير كاسناد لطائرات الشعيبة.. *
*في صباح يوم 2 ايار (مايس) 1941م وهو عيد ميلاد الملك فيصل الثاني حلقت الطائرات البريطانية من مطار الحبانية باعداد كبيره(قدرت بخمس واربعين طائرة) وهي تطير بارتفاع منخفض وألقت بقنابرها على القوات العراقية مركزة على المدافع والدبابات والمدرعات وارتال النقلية الالية ومعظم طائرات القوة الجوية الموجوده في مطاراتها ، وبالرغم من تباين ميزان القوى الجوية بين بريطانيا والعراق فقد استطاعت هذه القوة الفتيه ايقاع العديد من الخسائر بالقوات الجوية البريطانية سواء اثناء القتال الجوي او تدمير واعطاب الطائرات على الارض .*
* كانت الفتره التي مر بها العراق مابين عام 1937- 1941 فترة ازدهار وتطوير في صنوف الجيش العراقي كافه .. وكان الاقبال على المدارس والمعاهد والكليات العسكرية العراقية من ابناء العراق و من شباب الوطن العربي منقطع النظير وتخرجت منه دفعات من الضباط حملوا الى بلادهم الاسس والمبادىء التي تدربوا عليها في هذا الجيش الذي بات النواة النامية لجيش العروبة ، ونتيجتاً للخروقات البريطانية الكثيرة للمعاهدة البريطانية – العراقية المبرمة مع الحكومة العراقية واستهتارها في فرض سيطرتها على النظام السياسي القائم والتحكم بمن تريد من القادة لتنفيذ أهدافها العدوانية. *
*في هذه الاثناء أجمع أهل العراق أن العدوان البريطاني الجديد ماهو الا المعوّل الذي يريد أن يَهدم كيان استقلاله والقضاء على جيشه ومن أجل ذلك عزموا على الصمود وراء جيشهم والاستماتة في الذود عن حريته واستقلاله وعلى أثر ذلك طالبوا الحكومه والجيش اتخاذ ما تراه مناسبا تجاه هذا العدوان عندها أصدرت ألحكومة العراقية قرارها التاريخي بمواجهة العدوان مع كل فئات الشعب كنفير عام وارسلت مذكرات احتجاج للقوات البريطانية في الحبانية والشعيبة وأسست علاقه مع روسيا وطالبت مساندة المانيا في هذه الحرب ، وبالرغم من ضعف امكانات الجيش العراقي آنذاك وتدميرمعظم طائراته وقواته على الارض فقد استطاع بعد وقوف الشعب معه إلحاق أفدح الخسائر بالقوات البريطانية بلغت مئات القتلى والجرحى إضافه الى الخسائر بالمعدات الاخرى ولقنهم درسا لاينسى ....يقول العقيد الركن صلاح الدين الصباغ في مذكراته ( لقد فرض الانكليز علينا الحرب فرضاً لانهم كانوا يريدون توجيه سياسة العراق على وفق مصالحهم الاستعماريه متجاوزين نصوص معاهدة التحالف الانكليزية العراقية ، وما قصدنا قتالهم او الاشتباك معهم ولكنهم بادأونا بالقتال فكان لابد لنا من الدفاع عن شرفنا ووطننا ) ( ).*






* المقدم الركن/ عبدالكريم قاسم في فلسطين*


*حرب فلسطين 1948*
*اعتبر العراق القضية الفلسطينية من طليعة القضايا المهمه التي اولاها اهتمامه وكان لحضوره اجتماعات جامعة الدول العربية دوراً مميزاً في اسناد هذه القضية رغم بعد المسافات بين العراق وفلسطين ولكن ذلك لم يثنيه عن تقديم اي اسناد للجيش العربي من لبنان و الاردن وسوريا ومصر والسعودية سواء من المتطوعين الشباب في جيش الانقاذ او القوات النظامية.*

*مشاركة الجيوش العربية *
*بعد العديد من الاجتماعات مابين قادة الدول العربية بصدد التوصل الى موقف عربي موحد تجاه القضية الفلسطينية تقرر في 11 ايار 1948 عقد اجتماع طارئ للجنة السياسية لجامعة الدول العربية في دمشق تقرر فيه ان تتخذ كل حكومة عربية ماتقتضيه الحالة الاستثنائية الناشئة من دخول الجيوش العربية الى فلسطين من تدابيرامنية وادارية ، وبعد ظهر هذا اليوم اتفق ممثلو الجيوش العربية من لبنان وسوريا والاردن ومصر والعراق في شأن خطة الحركات المقبلة في فلسطين واتفقوعلى ملخص الخطة التالية *
*•يتحرك الجيش اللبناني من راس الناقورة على الحدود اللبنانية الفلسطينية معقباً الساحل باتجاه نهاريا وعكا .*
*•يتحرك الجيش السوري نحو صفد والناصرة .*
*•يتحرك الجيش العراقي المتواجد في المفرق بالاردن من جسر المجامع على نهر الاردن نحو كيشر وكوكب الهوى والمرتفعات المؤدية الى العفولة .*
*•يتحرك الجيش الاردني من جسر الشيخ حسين على نهر الاردن نحو بيسان والعفولة موحداًحركاته مع الجيش العراقي ، على ان يقوم القسم الاكبر من الجيش الاردني في نفس الوقت بالحركة من جنين باتجاه العفولة .*
*•يتحرك الجيش المصري من حدوده نحو الشمال باتجاه تل ابيب .*

*تحشد القطعات العراقية في الاردن واجتيازها الحدود الفلسطينية في 15ايار 1948*
* حشد العراق في المفرق بشرقي ألاردن قبل يوم 14 أيار( مايس) 1948 قواته النظامية بحدود (300) ضابط و(6000) من المراتب ، مؤلفة من المقرات الاتية (مقر القيادة العامة والقيادة العراقية ، سرية مخابرة القيادة ، آمرية خط المواصلات ) ومن القوة الالية المؤلفة من القوات الاتية (106 ضابط و 1837 من المراتب و 47 مدرعة و 18 مدفع 25 رطل و285 سيارة عسكرية و50 دراجه آليه ) ومن جحفل اللواء الاول المؤلفة من (97 ضابطاً و 2257 من المراتب) ومن القطعات الاخرالمؤلفه من ( كتيبة المدفعية 3،7 الاليه ناقص بطرية ومن بطرية مقاومة الطائرات الخفيفة الثانية من الفرقة الثانية ، بطرية مقاومة الطائرات الخفيفة الثالثة من الفرقة الاولى ، وسرية النقلية الالية الاولى ، وسرية النقلية الالية الثالثة ، والمعمل السيار الاول من الفرقة الاولى) ( ) وبالنظر لهذه الحرب فقد خطط لها بصوره مشتركه*
*موجز لمساهمة القوات الجوية العربية في حرب فلسطين 1948 .*






*السلاح الجوي الملكي العراقي *
*السرب الاول .المؤلف من طائرات ( الفيوري) المقاتلة القاذفة ، اعتباراً من تشرين الاول (اكتوبر)1948 إرسل هذا السرب للدفاع عن الأجواء السورية ، لكون القوة الجوية السورية كانت لاتزال في دور الإنشاء ولم يكن لديها سوى عدد محدود من طائرات التدريب نوع ( تايكر موث) و (هارفرد)وقد تمركز السرب في مطارالمزه بدمشق .*
* وفي 12 تشرين الثاني( نوفمبر) 1948 ارسل الرف الثاني من هذا السرب الى مصر لتعزيز القوة الجوية المصرية . *
*وفي آب(اغسطس)1948شارك رف من السرب بطائرات الانسن من مطار المفرق في الاردن .*
*السرب الرابع .أسهم السرب الرابع المؤلف من طائرات ( الكلاديتر) برفوف متناوبة من مطار المفرق بالاردن اعتباراً من20 أيار( مايس) 1948 ولغاية 30 نيسان ( ابريل1949) . *
*السرب السابع المؤلف من طائرات ( إنسن) القاصفه اعتباراً م 13 ايار (مايس)1948 ولغاية أذار 1949 حيث جرى ايقاف طيران هذه الطائرة عن العمل لعدم صلاحيتها للطيران، شارك العراق في بداية هذه الحرب بخمسة عشرة طائرة مقاتلة قاذفة من مطار المفرق بالاردن .*
*كما شارك مع السلاح الجوي العراقي كلا من السلاح الجوي المصري والسوري ( ). *
*موجز لمعارك الجيوش العربية في فلسطين *
*•غادرت القوات العراقية المفرق بعد ظهر يوم 14 /5/1948 تطبيقاً لخطة القيادة العامة للجيوش العربية ، واجتازة سرية مشاة آلية نهر الاردن جنوب كيشر ب 4 كلم .*
*•وفي الساعة الخامسة صباحاً اشتبكت مع القوات الصهيونية تساندها القوة الجوية العراقية واسست راس جسر جنوب كيشر.*
*•بدأت معركة كيشر فجر يوم 16/5/1948 ولم تفلح في اقتحام حصن كيشر (وسبب ذلك احجام الاردن ارسال قطعاته وفق الخطة المتفق عليها مما ادى الى عدم تمكن القوات العراقية تحقيق هدفها بل على العكس جعل جناح القوات العراقية مفتوحاً من كلا الجانبين ).*
*•تغيير محور حركات القطعات العراقية والانتقال الى منطقة نابلس ، حيث تحركت القوة الالية الى نابلس وفتحت مقرها في مزرعة عسكر ليلة 22- 23 ايار.*
*•للضرورات التعبوية اصدرت مديرية الحركات العسكرية في 24 ايار 1948 اوامرها بتاليف جحفل اللواء الرابع وتجمع في بغداد في 27 ايار وغادر الى فلسطين بثلاث مجموعات تحركت في 28 و 29 و 30 ايار 1948 .*
*•امتناع بريطانيا من تجهيز الجيش العراقي بالاسلحة والمعدات العسكرية وفق الاتفاق المبرم معها .*
*•الهدنة الاولى..لما دخلت الجيوش العربية فلسطين شعرت الدول الاستعمارية المؤيدة لليهود بالخطر الذي يتهدد قيام دولتهم اسرائيل وطالبت مجلس الامن ان يتدخل بوقف القتال بعد ان حقق العرب انتصاراتهم في كافة الجبهات العربية *
*•وجه مجلس الامن في 29 ايار 1948 الدعوة الى ايقاف القتال لمدة اربع اسابيع مع الوعد بعدم بعدم ارسال متطوعين او اسلحة الى فلسطين .*
*•في الساعة 0800 صباح 11 حزيران 1948 اوقف القتال في كافة الجبهات لهدنة امدها اربع اسابيع.*
*عند توقف القتال في الهدنة الاولى أستمرت اسرائيل بدعم قواتها المسلحة و القوة الجوية بامداد مستعمراتها المعزولة في النقب والقيام بمهام الاستطلاع الجوي استعداداً للمراحل المقبلة من الحرب بعد هذه الهدنة ، وقد انضم لسرب الداكوتا ثلاث طائرات قاصفة ثقيلة نوع بي -17 ، في هذه الاثناء اصبح للقوة الجوية الاسرائيلية ثلاث قواعد رئيسه هي ( رامات ديفد في الشمال ، وتل ابيب ، وعكير في الوسط بالاضافة الى العديد من اراضي النزول في الوسط والشمال فضلا عن اراضي النزول في النقب بالجنوب ) .*

*



*


*الهدنة الثانية وتوقف القتال *
*اُستؤنف القتال مرة أخرى فى التاسع من تموز ( يوليو) 1948 وكانت إسرائيل قد أعادت تنظيم قواتها على الأرض مستفيدة من أخطاء المرحلة الأولى فى القتال وأصبح لديها قوة جوية مقاتلة كفوءة بدأت تشارك وتساند قواتها البرية ، بينما تعثرت الجيوش العربية فى تنفيذ مهامها وأصبح ميزان القوى العسكرية والجوية يميل لصالح الكيان الصهيوني مما زاد من معنويات سلاحهم الجوي حتى تجرأ بقصف مدينة القاهرة بالقنابر ليلة 14 تموز (يوليو)1948 .*
*فى 15 تموز (يوليو) فرضت الهدنة الثانية من قبل مجلس الامن عملاً بالماده 40 من ميثاق الامم المتحدة ،وخضعت الدول العربية بالاكثريه لتنفيذ القرار واصدرت القيادة العراقية في مساء 18 تموز امرها بتجنب الحركات التعرضية واوقفت القتال في الساعة الرابعة بعد ظهر 19 تموز 1948 الا ان الهدنة لم تحترم من جانب إسرائيل فاستمرت قواتها بعملياتها العسكرية لتحسين أوضاعها. ولما كانت الجبهة المصرية هي التي تمثل التهديد الأكبر لإسرائيل فقد بنيت الخطة الإسرائيلية على أساس الهجوم بالقوات الرئيسة على الجبهة المصرية وبدأ تنفيذ الخطة فى منتصف تشرين الاول (أكتوبر) ، التي تركزت بمهاجمة القوات الجوية الإسرائيلية لمطار العريش الذي كان يمثل القاعدة الجوية المصرية الرئيسة وتدمير الطائرات المصرية على الأرض. وبتدمير هذا المطار انتقلت السيطرة الجوية لصالح الطيران الإسرائيلي. واندفعت القوات الإسرائيلية لمهاجمة المواقع المصرية فى النقب مستغلة المفاجأة التي أحدثتها الضربة الجوية الإسرائيلية لمطار العريش ، وبحلول يوم 19 تشرين اول (أكتوبر) نجحت فى حصار الفالوجة والاستيلاء على بئر السبع .*
*استنتاج *
*جاءت نتيجة حرب 1948 فشل العرب على يد الدولة الصهيونية الناشئة متسقة تماماً مع طبيعة الأحداث التي جرت قبل الحرب بسنوات طويلة وفى أثنائها ،فالعرب فى تلك الآونة كانوا فى سبيلهم إلى إنشاء مشروع عربي قومي تحت مظلة جامعة الدول العربية التي ظهرت إلى الوجود قبل ثلاث سنوات من تلك الحرب، ولكن ما كان يدور داخل هذا التجمع العربي شيء يدعو للدهشة والرثاء على حال الشعوب التي يتحكم فى مصيرها نوعية الملوك والرؤساء ، فالهدف من الجامعة العربية هي تجميع القوى وحشد الطاقات ومؤازرة الدول بعضها لبعض ، لكن الواقع كان قاصراً على نظرة فردية بين الملوك والرؤساء أدت إلى تحالفات مشبوهة من بعضهم وتحملت القوات المسلحة العربية وزرها ادت الى هذه النتيجة وكان السلاح الجوي للدول العربية ضعيفاً نسبتاً للسلاح الجوي الاسرائيلي عندما يعمل بصورة فردية اما عندما يكون بصورة مجتمعة يمكنه تحقيق الاهداف المرجوة منه بكل سهوله ويسر ، وقد ادى دوره بشكل مشرف ومشهود في بداية المعركة وحتى قبول الدول العربية بالهدنة الاولى التي دبرتها اسرائيل لتحسين اوضاع قواتها المسلحة وعلى العكس من ذلك بالنسبه للقوات العربية التي بدأ الضعف واضحاً عليها بعد ان طورت إسرائيل سلاحها الجوي باسناد القوى الامبريالية الامريكية والاوربية واصبحت له اليد الطولى على كل الجبهات العربيه محققه في ذلك انتصارها الاول على الدول العربية ، عليه بالوحدة نلتقي وبالفرقة نضعف وهذا مبدأ عملت عليه نظرية الامن الإسرائيليه ومعها الدول المسانده لها ضد وحدة امتنا العربية حتى يومنا هذا .*






* الأمير عبدالأله/ الوصي على عرش العراق*


*سحب الجيش العراقي *
*في 29 نيسان 1949 وصلت طلائع القوات العراقية الرمادي بعد ان سلمت قواطعها الى القوات الاردنية ، ثم بلغت بغداد في اول ايار 1949 واستقبلت عند جسر الخر استقبالا شهده الوصي عبد الاله ثم اذاعة وزارة الدفاع بياناً مطولا جاء فيه :-*
*لقد اخذ الجيش العراقي على عاتقه المساهمة بتحرير فلسطين وذلك حسب قرار الجامعة العربية وذهب وحافزه الوحيد الوطنية الخالصة ...وقد قام خلال وجوده في الاراضي المقدسة بواجبه احسن قيام ولم يخسر اية معركة اشتبك بها مع العدو بل على العكس كبد العدو خسائر فادحة بقيامه بهجمات مقابلة مما جعله مرهوب الجانب ، ولم يجسر الجيش الاسرائيلي بعد ذلك على القيام باي هجوم أخر حتى الهدنة الاخيرة ، وكانت معركة جنين التي تمكن بها الجيش العراقي من القضاء على قوات اسرائيلية تفوقه اضعافاً ، وانقاذ قضاء جنين من براثن الصهاينة....حتى ان مفتي جنين السيد اديب الخالدي صرح امام مراراً بالحرف الواحد ((لولا الجيش لكنا تحت الخيش))....اما اذا كانت النتائج العامة غير ما ترتضيه الشعوب العربية ، فان لذلك اسبابه هي خارج مقدور الجيش السيطرة عليها ، وهو ان عادة بعض قطعاته اليوم الى ارض الوطن فانها عادة بغرض اعادة تنظيمها لاستئناف الجهاد المقدس عندما تحين الفرصة.وان الجيش العراقي متهيئ دوماً لاتمام الرسالة التي بدأ بها في فلسطين ،كما انه حاضر للذود دوماً عن اراضي الوطن او لمساعدة اية دولة عربية مهددة ( ).*

*



*


*حرب حزيران (يونيو)1967*
*فى الساعة 0815 صباح الخامس من حزيران ( يونيو) 1967م أقلعت كافة طائرات القوات الجوية الإسرائيلية( ميراج 3، فوتور، سوبر مستير، مستير ،اوريجان ،فوجاماجستر) من قواعدها الجويه باسلوب الضربة الجوية الشاملة متجهة غرباً فوق البحر المتوسط على ارتفاع منخفض جداً (50 متراً فوق سطح البحر ) .*
*وقد انقسمت الضربة الشاملة إلى ثلاث مجموعات،الأولى اتجهت الى مطارات سيناء (العريش - السر - بير تمادا - المليز) بين الساعة 0832 – 0900والثانية اتجهت الى قواعد و مطارات القناة (أبوصوير - فايد - كبريت) فيما بين الساعة 0848 – 0905 ،الثالثة اتجهت الى القواعد الجوية (أنشاص- غرب القاهرة - بني سويف) فيما بين الساعة 0855 –0910 .*






*وصل العدو إلى القواعد الجوية المصرية على شكل موجات متتالية فى تشكيلات رفوف جوية كان الرف يقوم بعمل 3-4 هجمة (Attake ) متتالية بفاصل 20-30 ثانية بين كل طائرة وأخرى ، وكانت أسبقية الهجوم تدمير عقد تقاطع المدارج الرئيسية عدا قاعدة العريش الذي لم يتم تدمير المدرج لكي يتم استخدامه بعد الاستيلاء عليه، وقد تم استخدامه فعلاً منذ السابع من حزيران (يونيو) بواسطة الطائرات الإسرائيلية ، ثم تلي ذلك مهاجمة الطائرات الجاثمة بقرب المدرج كحالات استعداد قصوى . ثم مهاجمة وتدمير باقي الطائرات وتم ذلك التركيز فى الضربة الجوية الشاملة الاولى و التي استغرقت حوالي 75 دقيقة ثم تكرر نفس التركيز فى الضربة الجوية الشاملة الثانية إضافة إلى تدمير المعدات الفنية الموجودة بالقواعد والمطارات ، وكان أهم ما يميز الهجمات الإسرائيلية الدقة المتناهية والمستوى الفني العالي فى الهجوم كما كان واضحاً أن الطيارين الإسرائيليين لديهم معلومات دقيقة فلم يهاجم أي منهم طائرة هيكلية واحدة كانت تنتشر فى بعض القواعد و المطارات. كما لوحظ تنوع الطائرات التي كانت تهاجم كل مطار والتنسيق غير العادي بينها أثناء الهجوم من اتجاهات مختلفة.*
*وقد نجحت إسرائيل في هاتين الضربتين الجويتين تدمير معظم طائرات وقواعد ومطارات مصر خلال ساعتين ونصف. وكانت هذه هي المرة الأولى فى تاريخ الحروب التي تحسم فيها الطائرات نتيجة المعركة ، فخروج القوات الجوية المصرية من المعركة فى أول ثلاث ساعات جعل قواتها البرية بدون غطاء جوي وأصبحت هزيمتها مسألة وقت ليس إلا.*
*ثم تحول العدو الإسرائيلي بعد ذلك طوال يوم 5 يونيو1967 إلى مهاجمة محطات الرادار وكتائب الصواريخ (أرض/جو) بتشكيلات صغيرة 2-4 طائرة. وتكرر ذلك فى الأيام التالية بعد السيطرة الجوية التامة التي تحققت لإسرائيل مع تخصيص الجزء الأكبر من الطائرات لمهاجمة القوات البرية المصرية فى سيناء، إضافة إلى مهاجمة بعض القواعد والمطارات بصورة متفرقة وكان أغلبها للاستطلاع وإضعاف الروح المعنوية .*
*القوة الجوية العراقية في حرب حزيران (يونيو)1967*

*



*

*الموقف العسكري العراقي العام *
*بتاريخ 24 اذار (مايس) 1967 طلبت الحكومة السورية اشراك قطعات عراقية مؤلفه من 2 لواء مع كتيبة دبابات وكتيبة قوات خاصه للعمل مع القطعات السورية .*
*وقد تم حشد هذه القوات في منطقة الحبانية تمهيدا لنقلها الى سوريا في هذه الاثناء زار بغداد رئيس اركان الجيش الاردني واجتمع بالمسؤولين العراقيين في وزارة الدفاع طالبا اشراك قطعات من العراق بحدود لواء مشاة ولواء مدرع وسربي طائرات مقاتله قاذفة ، بذلك عدلت خطة اشراك الجيش العراقي وجعلها ضمن الجبهة الشرقية في الاردن بدلا من سوريا وصدرت اوامر الحركه الفورية وفق جدول تنقل وضع لهذا الغرض ...وصلت القطعات العراقية المفرق في الاردن يوم 4حزيران(يونيو) 1967 ،وقد سبقتها في اواخر ايار ( مايس) سربان من الطائرات المقاتلات القاذفة (هوكر هنتر ) وسرب من متصديات الدفاع الجوي( ميج 21 ) استقرت في قاعدة الوليد الجوية (ج/ 3) غرب العراق. بعد ساعات من وصول القطعات العراقية الى المفرق ، شنت القوة الجوية الاسرائيلية ضرباتها الجوية الشاملة على مصر كما أشرت آنفاً ، في ذات الوقت التحق عدد من الطيارين الاردنيين في القوة الجوية العراقية بعد ان دمرت طائراتهم على الارض ، كما التحق الى هذه القوة عدد من الطيارين الباكستانيين بدوافع جهادية وإنسانيه ساهموا مع الطيارين العراقيين ضد تدخلات القوة الجوية الاسرائيلية .*






*يوميات القوة الجوية العراقية في حرب حزيران 1967 *
*اما دور القوة الجوية العراقية في هذه الحرب فكان مشرفا بالرغم عدم وجود خطة عمليات مشتركة مع القوات الجوية العربية ، ومع ذلك استطاعت هذه القوه تنفيذ العديد من الواجبات في العمق الاسرائيلي من قاعدتي الوليد والحبانية ضد ( تل ابيب ونتانيا وكفر سركين ) واحدثت بهما خسائر فادحه ... مما اثار حفيظة القوات الجوية الاسرائيلية وقامت طائراتها بشن هجماتها على هاتين القاعدتين محدثه خسائر بعدد من المباني والطائرات والاشخاص وحدثت معارك جوية عنيفة اسقطت فيها خمس طائرات اسرائيلية من طراز فوتور وميراج/3 واسر عدد من طياريها ( يقول النقيب الطيار داوود جدعون الذي اسقطت طائرته الميراج في سماء قاعدة الوليد الجوية ...لقد كان النشاط الجوي داخل اسرائيل يتمثل بالقوة الجوية العراقية والاردنية فقط ). ..(.اما النقيب الطيار الاسير اسحق كولان احد طياري الفوتور الذي اسقطت طائرته فوق قاعدة الوليد الجويه يقول لم نجد أشجع وأحسن فناً في القتال الجوي من الطيارين العراقيين والاردنيين .*

*يوم 5 حزيران (يونيو)1967 *
*كانت القوة الجوية العراقية يوم 5 حزيران ( يونيو) 1967 تمارس مهامها التدريبية الاعتيادية ودوريات القتال (CAP) المعتاده في قواعدها الجوية آنذاك ، يتخللها هدوء مشوب بالحذر، اما قاعدة الوليد الجوية (ج/3) غرب العراق كانت في اوج استعدادها لتلقي اي مهمة قد تكلف به .*
* في الساعه 0930 صباح هذا اليوم نادى قاطع الدفاع الجوي الثاني( المتواجد في هذه القاعدة ) كافة طائرات الهنتر التي كانت بمهمة تدريبية تقليدية بالهبوط فوراً مع تكثيف الدوريات الجوية القتالية لطائرات الميج 21 في مناطق القاعدة ، وبعد هبوط كافة الطائرات كانت الحرب قد اندلعت على الجبهة المصرية ، وعليه اتخذت كافة الاستعدادات لاي مهمة محتملة .*
*في الساعه 1000 من نفس اليوم ابلغت قيادة السرب السادس( هوكر هنتر) من قائد الجبهة الشرقية الفريق أركان حرب عبد المنعم رياض بتوجية ضربة جوية فورية ضد مطار كفر سركين شمال تل ابيب ، وفي الحال سلحت 5 طائرات بحموله 24 صاروخ عيار 18 باوند وتهيئة الخرائط وايجاز الطيارين الذين تم اختيارهم لهذه المهمة وهم كلا من ( النقيب الطيار عادل سليمان آمر السرب ،الملازم الاول الطيار فيصل عبد محسن ،الملازم الاول الطيار حازم حسن قاسم ،الملازم الطيار فاضل مصطاف حسون ،الملازم الطيار عماد عزت.*

*



*


*التنفيذ *
*اقلع تشكيل الضربه الجوية في الساعه 1100 باتجاه الاردن – المفرق و تم اشعار المجس العراقي الجوي(Fac) الموجود ضمن القوات العراقية بكلمات جفريه حول الواجب ،ثم عبور نهر الاردن باتجاه مطار كفر سركين حيث هوجم من قبل طائرات التشكيل وكانت النتائج كالتالي( تدمير طائرة نود اطلس ، تدمير طائرة كوماندو – كانتا تنويان الاقلاع لتنفيذ مهمة القاء مظلي ، تدمير طائرة نورد اطلس اخرى في موقف منطقة وقوف الطائرات ، قصف هنكر الطائرات ضمن المطار ، قصف برج السيطرة الجوية للمطارATC )...بعد تنفيذ المهمة عادت كافة الطائرات لقاعدة الوليد الجوية بسلام دون خسائر . وقد تبين بعد يومين من تنفيذ هذه المهمه وبعد أسر أحد الطيارين الاسرائيليين الذي اسقطت طائرته من قبل طائرات ( الميج 21) فوق قاعدة الوليد الجوية ان هذه المهمه كانت دقيقة جداً اوقعت خسائر كبيره في القوات الاسرائيلية تمثلت بعشرات القتلى من المظليين ممن كانوا على متن طائرات النورد اطلس والكوماندو .*






*في نفس اليوم وفي الساعه 1200 كلف تشكيل آخر من طائرات الهنتر بمهمة قصف مطار )تل ابيب( شارك به كلا من (الملازم الاول الطيار نجدت النقيب ،الملازم الاول الطيار طالب كمونه ،الملازم الاول الطيار حسن خضر ) ولم يتم الوصول الى الهدف الرئيسي وعولجت اهداف بديله ... في الساعة 1330 و اثناء هبوط تشكيل الضربة الجوية الثانية في قاعدة الوليد الجوية وبينما الطائرات لاتزال على مدرج القاعدة هاجم تشكيل من طائرات الفوتور والميراج /3 الاسرائيلية القاعدة واستطاع إصابة طائرة قائد التشكيل الملازم الاول الطيار نجدت النقيب ادى الى احتراق طائرته ونجا الطيار بأعجوبة ، إضافة الى احراق طائرة نقل نوع (اي ان /12) واخرى نوع( دوف ) واخرى ( ميج/ 21 ) واصابة مدرج القاعدة بقنابر مظليه كما ادت هذه الضربة اصابة عدد من الطيارين بجروح بسيطة . *
*يوم 6 حزيران ( يونيو) 1967 *
*في صباح يوم 6 حزيران كلف تشكيل من طائرات الهنتر من قبل القيادة الشرقية في الاردن بمهمة اسناد جوي للقوات المدرعة الاردنية قرب مدينة الناصرة حيث جهزت الطائرات بثمان صواريخ عيار 60 باوند مع اربعة مدافع(30ملم بواقع 120 اطلاقه لكل مدفع بقيادة كلا من ( الملازم الاول الطيار محمد عبد الواحد اليوزبكي- قائد تشكيل الضربة الجوية ،الملازم الاول فيصل عبد المحسن ،الملازم الاول الطيار عبد اللطيف عبد الكريم )، اقلع التشكيل من على طريق الدرج بسبب اصابة المدرج الرئيس للقاعدة نتيجة الضربة الجوية الاسرائيلية ليوم 5 يونيو .. بعد الاقلاع وتامين الاتصال بالمجس الجوي (FAC) عولجت اهداف اسرائيلية مشتبكة مع القوات الاردنية واوقعت خسائر كبيره بها وقد شهد على ذلك احد الاسرى الاسرائيليين ايضا.ً *
*في صباح هذا اليوم كلفت طائرتان قاصفة نوع ( TU- 16) بحموله 9 طن قنابر لكل منهما ، مستهدفه قاعدة( رامات ديفيد) الاسرائيليه اقلعت الطائره الاولى يقودها (نقيب طيار فاروق الطائي ،الملازم الطيار ماجد طركي وباقي الطاقم) وتاخرت الطائرة الثانية لعطل فني طارىء قبل الاقلاع أدى الى ابتعادها عن الطائرة الاولى كثيراً ، الطائرة الاولى القت بحمولتها على الهدف محققة نتائج جيده اما الطائرة الثانية فقد اُسقطت قبل وصولها الهدف داخل الاراضي الاسرائيلية واستشهد كافة طاقمها القتالي وهم (النقيب الطيار كاكا حسين ، الملازم الاول الطيار فائق علوان ، والملازم الملاح غازي والملازم الملاح صبيح واثنان من المراتب المقاتلين ).*
* في نفس اليوم كلف تشكيل من طائرات الهنتر بقيادة الملازم الاول الطيار سمير زينل والملازم الطيار وليد عبد اللطيف بمهاجمة قاعدة( رامات ديفد )ولم يصلها بسبب شحة الوقود وقام بمعالجة اهداف بديلة منتخبه مسبقا قريبة من القاعدة .*
* في نفس اليوم ايضاً هاجمت أربع طائرات فوتور اسرائيلية ومعها طائرتين ميراج /3 قاعدة الوليد الجوية وعلى وجه السرعة استطاعت ثلاث طائرات هنتر وميج/ 21 الاقلاع الفوري واشتبكت معها تسبب عنها ماياتي : -*
*•طائرة هنتر بقيادة الرائد الطيار خالد سارة اصيبت بعد اشتباك جوي مع طائرة الميراج /3 في منطقة الذيل (TAIL UNIT) مما ادى الى إنفتاح مظلة الإيقاف في الجو بعدها هبط الطيار بسلام .*
*•طائرة هنتر اسقطتها طائرة الميراج بعد الاقلاع مباشرة واستشهد الملازم الاول الطيار محمد عبد الواحد اليوزبكي .*
*•طائرة ميج 21 بقيادة الملازم الاول الطيار نامق سعد الله تم اسقاطها اثناء الاشتباك الجوي مع طائرات الفوتور وهبط الطيار بواسطة المظلة بسلام .*
*يوم 7 حزيران ( يونيو) 1967 *
* اقتصر هذا اليوم على مهام الدفاع الجوي قامت به طائرات الهنتر وطائرات الميج 21 فقد هاجمت قاعدة الوليد أربع طائرات ميراج /3 واربع اخرى فوتور تصدى لها كلا من النقيب الطيار الاردني إحسان شرذم ( شغل لاحقاً قائد القوة الجوية الاردنية في الثمانينيات ) والنقيب الطيار الباكستاني سيف الدين الاعظم الذي كان يعمل مع الطيارين الاردنيين و الذي التحق في العراق بعد تدمير طائراتهم في الاردن ، والملازم الاول الطيار العراقي سمير زينل والملازم الطيار العراقي غالب القيسي ، وقد اشتبك الجميع قرب قاعدة الوليد بعد ان أجبر طائرات الميراج القاء حمولتها الحربية قبل تنفيذها مهمتها واسقطوا عدد منها وكانت نتائج الاشتباك الاتي( اسقط النقيب الاردني احسان شرذم طائره ميراج /3 واسر قائدها واصاب طائره اخرى ، اسقط النقيب الباكستاني سيف الدين الاعظم طائرة ميراج /3 ،اشتبك الملازم الطيار سمير زينل مع تشكيل الفوتور واسقط قائد التشكيل المقدم الطيار ( عزرا) الذي كان يشغل قائداً لهذا السرب وكذلك مساعده الذي كان معاه في الطائره وقد استبدلت جثثهم بعد وقف اطلاق النار مع الاسرى الاردنيين ، احدى طائرات التشكيلات المهاجمة نفذ وقودها اثناء العوده ادى الى قذف الطيار في الاراضي الاردنية وقد تم انقاذه من قبل المروحيات الاسرائيلية .*
* تصدى تشكيل مؤلف من الملازم الطيار الاردني جورج والملازم الاول الطيار العراقي فيصل عبد محسن لطائرتي ميراج اسرائيلية التي كانت تستهدف القوات البرية العراقية اثناء تنقلها على طريق الحبانية – الوليد – المفرق باتجاه الاردن وتم اسقاط احداها من قبل الطيار الاردني جورج وشوهدت تحترق وترتطم بالارض .*
*كان هناك دوريات قتال كثيفه هذا اليوم مما اجبر العدو الصهيوني الكف عن مهاجمة القواعد الجوية العراقية .*







*الحرب العربية الاسرائيلية الثالثة في 6 تشرين (اكتوبر)1973*
*اجراءات القيادة السياسية العراقية .*
* في مساء 6 نشرين الاول 1973 اجتمعت القيادتين السياسية والعسكرية العراقية برئاسة رئيس الجمهورية احمد حسن البكر وبعد التشاور مع القيادة السورية أصدرت قرار المشاركة في الحرب وأوعزت للسربين التاسع والحادي عشر ميج/ 21 متصديات التوجه فورا إلى سوريا كما أوعزت إلى اسراب المقاتلات القاذفة (الأول والخامس والثامن سوخوي/ 7 و السابع ميج/ 17 ) التوجه تباعا إلى سوريا في ذات الوقت أنذرت ألفرقة المدرعة الثالثة بقيادة العميد الركن محمد فتحي امين (ألويتها ل مدرع/ 12 بقياده المقدم الركن سليم شاكر الامامي ول مشاة ألي/ 8 بقيادة العقيد الركن محمود وهيب ول مدرع/ 6 بقيادة المقدم الركن غازي محمود العمر ) التهيىء للحركة باسبقية اولى الى سوريا والفرقة المدرعة السادسة بقيادة العميد الركن دخيل علي الهلالي (ألويتها ل مدرع /30 بقيادة المقدم الركن وليد محمود سيرت ول مدرع /16 بقيادة المقدم الركن عبد الفتاح امين المراياتي ول مشاة /25 بقيادة المقدم الركن طارق محمود شكري ) كاسبقية ثانية واللواء الآلي /20 من فرقة المشاة الاولى بقيادة العقيد الركن سلمان باقر واللواء المشاة الخامس من الفرقة المشاة الرابعة بقيادة المقدم الركن عبد الجواد ذنون، الفوج الثاني قوات خاصة بقيادة الرائد الركن قوات خاصة نزارالخزرجي بالاضافه الى صنوف الفرق الاخرى كالمغاويروالمدفعية والدفاع الجوي والهندسة العسكرية والصنوف الادارية والفنية . وكبادرة حسن النيه اعاد العراق العلاقات الدبلوماسية مع ايران ودعوتها الى حل المشاكل القائمة بين البلدين بالطرق السلمية وعن طريق المفاوضات ، وذلك لتامين الجبهة الشرقيه للعراق .*
*موجز لمعارك القوات البرية العراقية *
* في صباح يوم 11/10 وصلت طلائع القوات المدرعة من الفرقة المدرعة الثالثة العراقية سوريا وكان توجيه القيادة العسكرية السورية دفع أية قوات عراقية تصل إلى محور دمشق – الصنمين – درعا إذ كانت هذه القيادة تتوقع قيام الإسرائيليون بحركة إحاطة واسعة على محور القنيطرة - غباغب –الكسوة – دمشق ،مع تثبيت القوات السورية على محور القنيطرة – سعسع / كناكر – الكسوة دمشق .*
*وخلال هذه الليلة وصل اللواء المدرع /12 من الفرقة الثالثة العراقية المحمول على العجلات إلى منطقة الغوطة جنوب دمشق ،إذ أجتاز منطقة اجتماع اللواء الالي / 8 الذي يصل تباعا لإعادة التزود بالوقود ثم تحرك سريعا نحو الجنوب إلى منطقة الصنمين ،وعندها أنزلت دبابات وعجلات قتال اللواء وهما كتيبتي دبابات المعتصم و قتيبة والفوج الآلي/ 3 ، مع كتيبة مدفعية وبطرية مقاومة طائرات ، ثم أنفتح هذا اللواء بتشكيل قتالي ضمن قاطع الفرقة الخامسة السورية في أنخل بعد عناء لضعف الدلالة والتنسيق،بعدها أوجز آمر اللواء إيجازا بسيطا قدم من قبل ضابط ارتباط سوري عن الموقف العام ، وكانت المفاجأة بالنسبه للعراقيين بأن الموقف قد أنقلب رأسا على عقب ،وأن القوات السورية قد لجأت إلى الدفاع ،بل إلى القتال التراجعي أمام تعرض مقابل أسرائيلي كبير بقوات مدرعة كبيرة وبإسناد جوي كثيف وفعال ،يقابل ذلك ،أن القوات العراقية لم ترتبط بمقر قيادة محدد.*
* شرع اللواء المدرع/ 12 العراقي للقيام بأول مهمة قتالية له وبحماسة عالية صباح يوم 12 تشرين اول(اكتوبر) ،دون أية استطلاعات ميدانية أو معلومات تفصيلية كما هو معتاد نحو الغرب على محور الصنمين – قيطة – كفر شمس – كفر ناسج – تل الشعار ، باحثا عن العدو وبعد تقدم 17 كم أصطدم بتشكيل مدرع إسرائيلي في معركة ملاقاة سريعة، فيفاجأ الإسرائيليون بما يزيد عن مائة دبابة وعجلة قتال مدرعة تهاجمهم بقوة وعنف وتكبدهم خسائر غير قليلة ، فيتراجع الإسرائيليون للخلف تاركين عددا من دباباتهم المدمرة والمعطوبة خلفهم . *
*ذات الوقت الذي وصل اللواء الالي/8 العراقي إلى منطقة كفر ناسج فشكل قاعدة دفاع بالمشاة خلف اللواء/ 12 (وفقا لعقيدة القتال العراقية، أي إسناد انطلاق الوحدات المدرعة بقاعدة قوية من المشاة )، لقد ايقن الجنرال الإسرائيلي (لانير ) الواقف على قمة (تل الشعار )في تلك الساعة ، أن القوات العراقية قد وصلت بوقت خارج توقعات استخباراتهم ،فأصدر أمراً لقواته بإيقاف التقدم نحو العاصمة دمشق على الفور لمواجهة القوات العراقية التي ستضرب مركز قواته مما يعرض قواته للعزل والخطر،(هنا يكمن الدور العراقي الرئيسي في هذه الحرب في منع الإسرائيليين من مهاجمة واحتلال دمشق .بالوقت الذي لا ننسى حكمة القرار السوري في زج القوات العراقية في هذا الاتجاه ). في هذه الليلة تكامل لوائي المشاة العراقيين/ 5و20 منفتحا للدفاع في القاطع الشمالي من جبهة القتال ، خلال يومي 13 و14 تشرين اول كثف الطيران الإسرائيلي هجماته على اللوائين العراقيين 8و12 اللذين كانا في اشتباك مستمر مع الدروع الإسرائيلية ،وكانا يعانيان من مشكلة سد النقص بالعتاد والوقود والتعويض عن الدروع المدمرة أو تصليح الإعطاب الكبيرة ، ألا أن الدروع الإسرائيلية قد تضاعف عددها من خلال تراجع القوات الإسرائيلية من المحور الشمالي من اتجاه دمشق ، لتغير اتجاهها إلى المحور المركزي لمواجهة التهديدات العراقية الجدية المفاجئة ( ). *
*في ذات الوقت وصل الفوج الثاني قوات خاصه بقيادة الرائد الركن نزار الخزرجي الى منطقة قتال اللواء/ 12 و نظم اشتباكه ضمن هذا اللواء ضد القوات الاسرائيلية مكبداً اياها 12 دبابة مستعيناً باسلحة م/دب وباقي اسلحة الفوج ، في صباح يوم 15تشرين اول وبعد إعادة تنظيم سريع للوضع القتالي للوائي الفرقة المدرعة الثالثة العراقية ،تقرر استئناف الهجوم على القوات الإسرائيلية غرب تلول المال والعدسية على الرغم من أن نسبة التفوق كانت لصالح الإسرائيليين بنسبة 3 إلى 1 ،ناهيك عن تداعي منظومات الدفاع الجوي السورية وزيادة مطردة في الهجمات الجوية الإسرائيلية ،في هذه الاثناء تكامل للقوات العراقية 5 كتائب مدفعية عيار 122 ملم لإسناد الهجوم دون انتظار وصول اللواء المدرع /6 من الفرقة العراقية الثالثه الذي بات على مقربة من ميدان المعركة ،لكن حال ما شرعت هذه الفرقه هجومها جوبهت بهجوم إسرائيلي مدرع بثلاث شعب ،الشعبة الأولى بلواءين مدرعين على محور تل الشعار – تلول المال – كفر ناسج ، الشعبة الثانية من الهجوم توخي تل الحرة لضرب الجناح الأيسر للقوات العراقية ،والشعبة الثالثة من الهجوم الإسرائيلي بقوة لواء مدرع قام بإحاطة القوات العراقية من الجناح الأيمن محاولة في عزلها ويستهدف احتلال تل عنتر وكفر شمس باتجاه قيطة لتطويق القوات العراقية . في الساعة 1330 من نفس اليوم شنت عشرات الطائرات الإسرائيلية سلسلة من الهجمات الجوية المكثفة ،مكنت القوات الإسرائيلية من التقرب بسرعه نحو أهدافها والحقت الفوضى والخسائر الكبيرة بالدروع العراقية ،فدارت بين الجانبين معركة دروع عنيفة ومروعة وباشتباكات قريبة جدا إذ اختلطت الدروع بعضها ببعض في احيان عديدة ، وكما هو معروف فقد أظهر الدرع الإسرائيلي براعته المعهودة في القتال المدرع،لكن الدروع العراقية على الرغم من فداحة خسائرها وقلة أعدادها ،إذ صمدت بهذه المعركة بندية عالية ولم تسمح للدروع الإسرائيلين من تطويقها ،ألا أن الإسرائيليون قد نجحوا في دفع العراقيين إلى الشرق كثيرا بما يزيد عن 10 كم ،وتم لهم احتلال كفر ناسج وتل عنتر وتل الحارة ، ،لقد كانت ليلة ليلاء وقاسية جدا على الفرقة المدرعة الثالثه . *
* في صباح يوم 16تشرين اول زج قائد الفرقة الثالثه اللواء المدرع/ 6 الواصل توا في المعركة وهو من الحركة ،محاولا استعادة (تل عنتر) فدارت معركة عنيفة تمكن هذا اللواء من احتلال الهدف بسرعة ،لكن هجوما إسرائيليا مقابلا مسندا بالطيران الحربي تمكن من دفعه إلى الخلف قليلا أسفل التل ودارت معركه شرسه بين الدرع العراقي والاسرائيلي تكبد الطرفان خسائر كبيرة بالدروع والاشخاص ، ليلة 18/19تشرين أول(اكتوبر) شنت الفرقة المدرعة الثالثة العراقية وهي بأقل من نصف قوتها لحجم خسائرها الكبيرة بالدروع في المعارك السابقة ،هجوما مقابلا على القوات الإسرائيلية (اللوائين المدرعين 19و20 ) على محور تل عنتر – كفر ناسج ،فدارت معركة كبيرة وعنيفة إذ تمكن مشاة اللواء /8 من استعادة تل عنتر بعد دفع الدروع الإسرائيلية إلى الخلف ،لكن الطيران الإسرائيلي ومنذ طلوع شمس يوم 19 تشرين اول هيمن على ساحة المعركة فدعم هجوما مقابلا للدروع الإسرائيلية وتمكن من دفع القوات العراقية خارج مكتسباتها مستعيدا احتلال تل عنتر مرة أخرى .*
*كانت هذه المعركة الفرصة الأخيرة للفرقة المدرعة الثالثة للقيام بالتعرض ،إذ خسرت 137 دبابة وعجلة قتال مدرعة مع 323 شهيدا وجريحا خلال أكثر من أسبوع من القتال المستمر والعنيف ، ذات الوقت الذي أنهك الطرف الإسرائيلي أيضا ،إذ تحول إلى الدفاع ولسد النقص بمواد تموين القتال ، بالوقت الذي وصلت طلائع الفرقة المدرعة السادسة العراقية إلى مسرح العمليات و باشر القادة والآمرون استطلاعاتهم الميدانية ،وعليه أصبح الموقف في القطاع الأوسط من مسرح العمليات مطمئنا نوعا ما . خلال 72 ساعة اللاحقة وهي مدة تكامل تشكيلات ووحدات الفرقة المدرعة السادسة وإعادة تنظيم الفرقة المدرعة الثالثة العراقيتين ركز الإسرائيليون في معركتهم على المدفعية والطيران فقط محاولين ألحاق أكبر ما يمكن من الخسائر بالقوات العراقية ،يوم 21/10 كانت هناك خطة مشتركة قد وضعتها القيادة السورية مع القيادة العراقية لشن تعرض مقابل كبير لدفع الإسرائيليين إلى حدود 5/10 على أن تنفذ هذه الخطة في الساعة 600 يوم 23/10 ،وقد اتخذت كافة الاستحضارات والإجراءات اللازمة للهجوم ،لكن ليلة التنفيذ بلغت القيادة العراقية بإلغاء الخطة لاضطرار القيادة السورية بالقبول بقرار وقف أطلاق النارالرقم 338 الصادر من مجلس الأمن الدولي في 22 تشرين الاول ( اكتوبر) 1973 ،والذي قبلت به مصر قبل ليلة واحدة ،(كي لا يسمح للقوات الإسرائيلية في تركيز جهدها على جبهة الجولان وتحقيق تفوقا ساحقا على القوات السورية ،كان هذا هو التبرير السياسي السوري للقبول بهذا القرار) ( ).*







*القوة الجوية العراقية في حرب تشرين الاول (اكتوبر)1973*
*كان دور القوة الجوية العراقية عظيماً كعادته قوياً بارادته عصياً بعناده في انتزاع النصر من الاعداء وكل اعداء الامة العربية ، تجسد هذا الدورفي حرب تشرين الاول ( اكتوبر) 1973 باشتراكها من جمهورية مصر العربية ومن الجمهورية العربية السورية ، ساتناول ذلك تباعاً .*
*القوه الجوية العراقية في جمهورية مصر العربية *
* يبدو وجود اتفاق مسبق بين الحكومة المصرية والعراقية على استضافة سرب او سربين من طائرات (هوكر هنتر) في مصر كنوع من التعاون الجوي مابين الدولتين وهي بادرة جيدة كانت قيادة القوة الجوية العراقية تسعى اليها لكسب الخبرة والتعرف على ظروف الطيران الحربي لكلا البلدين وهذا في حقيقة الامر احد اهداف معاهدت الدفاع المشترك والتعاون الاقتصادي لجامعة الدول العربية تجنباً للمفاجآت الغير مرغوبة عندما يتطلب الامر اشراك قوات عربية مشتركة لمواجهة اي طارىء يهدد الامن القومي العربي . *






*ففي اوائل آذار (مارس)1973 زار السيد رئيس جمهورية العراق أحمد حسن البكر ومعه وزير الدفاع حمادي شهاب وآمر قاعدة الحبانيه حميد شعبان السرب السادس المجهز بطائرات ( هوكر هنتر) وابلغ آمر السرب الرائد الطيار الركن يوسف رسول وطياري السرب قرار الحكومة العراقية ارسالهم مع السرب التاسع والعشرون المجهز بنفس نوع الطائرات الى جمهورية مصر العربية بناءً لطلب قائد القوة الجوية اللواء الطياراركان حرب حسني مبارك وذلك للتعرف على طبيعة عمل اسراب القوة الجوية المصرية واحتمال مشاركتهم باي مهمه قد توكل اليهم من قبل القيادة الجوية المصرية ، اتخذت اجراءات السفر الى مصر وحدد يوم الجمعة 6 نيسان ( إبريل) 1973 موعد اقلاع طائرات السربين المذكورين باتباع خط الرحلة ( الحبانية – مطار النظائم الثانوي – قاعدة تبوك في السعودية – جزيرة النعمان – عبور البحر الاحمر- ميناء القصير – مطار الاقصر- مطار قويسنا ) ، اقلع التشكيل الاول المؤلف من ثمان طائرات في الساعه 1500 وفي الساعة1530 اقلع التشكيل الثاني المؤلف من ثمان طائرات أخرى وهبط الجميع في مطار النظائم الثانوي ، وفي اليوم التالي اكملت التشكيلات رحلتها الى مطار قويسنا في دلتا مصر واستقرالسربان فيه حتى عودتها الى ارض الوطن .*

* كانت الفترة مابين نيسان(ابريل)لغاية 6 تشرين الاول 1973 عبارة عن تدريب اعتيادي للطيارين وتعرف على طبيعة المهام المحتمل تكليفهم بها وقد اتضحت الصوره والغاية من قدومهم الى مصربعد حين وهو انتظاراً لليوم الموعود لاسترداد ارض سيناء التي اغتصبها العدو الاسرائيلي في حزيران 1967 بالمشاركه مع اخوانهم المصريين في الضربة الجوية الشاملة الاولى ضد الاهداف الاسرائيلية وفي الوقت الذي تحدده القيادة المصرية ، لقد اطلق تسمية السرب (66) على الجهد الجوي العراقي في مصر ، كما الحقت اربعة طائرات اخرى اثنان منها مزدوجة يمكن استخدامها في المهام القتاليه واصبح المجموع الكلي 20 طائره هنتر و20 طيار هم كلا من (الرائد الطيار الركن يوسف رسول آمر السرب ،الرائد الطيار ناطق محمد على ، النقيب الطيار عماد احمد عزت ، النقيب الطيار وليد عبد اللطيف السامرائي ،الملازمين الاوائل الطيارين كلا من سالم محمد ناجي ، باسم محمد كاظم ، سامي فاضل ،دريد عبد القادر ، عبد القادر خضر ، اسماعيل ابراهيم الهايس ، ابراهيم محمد علي ، هاشم القدو ،الملازمين الطيارين كلا من فهد عبد الباقي ،زهير عبد حسون ،ضياء صالح جواد ، صباح كشموله ، جبار حماد الدليمي ، ليث زاهد المدرس،عامراحمد القيسي ) بالاضافه الى الضباط الفنيين والمسيطرين الجويين والاداريين واعداد من ضباط الصف الفنيين (100-120 فرد).*
*بعد استقرار السرب 66 وتعرفه على مناطق الطيران والقواعد الجوية في مصر واساليب التعاون مابين القوة الجوية والدفاع الجوي والكلمات الجفرية المحتمل استخدامها اثناء الحركات الفعلية ، أصبح جاهزاً لاي مهمه قد توكل اليه . *
*في آب (اغسطس) اطُلعت قيادة القوة الجوية المصرية آمر السرب على الاهداف المخصصة لسربه ضمن الضربة الجوية الشاملة ضد الكيان الصهيوني بسيناء في اي تعرض مقبل دون ذكر اية تفاصيل أخرى وهي اربعة اهداف تعالج ب 16 طائره هنتر( 1. موقع القياده والسيطره الاسرائيلي في الطاسه يعالج باربعة طائرات 2.موقع صواريخ ارض- جو هوك يعالج بثمان طائرات 3.مواقع مدفعية ذاتي الحركه 175 ملم يعلج باربعة طائرات ) ، وقد تم اعداد الخرائط وخطط الطيران الازمه لهذه الاهداف وتمت المصادقة عليها في قيادة القوات الجوية المصرية ثم جرى التدريب عليها باهداف مشابهة تقريباً ، بعد حين عُدٍلت الخطه واصبح التنفيذ ب12 طائره بدلا من 16 ولكن على نفس الاهداف السابقة . اثناء تواجد السرب بمطار قويسنا توالت زيارات المسؤولين في قيادة القوه الجوية المصرية للسرب ومنها زيارتين للسيد رئيس الجمهوريه انور السادات وكان لها اثراً معنوياً عالياً لكافة منتسبي السرب/ 66 العراقي .*
* 6 تشرين الاول ( اكتوبر) اليوم الموعود ، هذا اليوم الساعة 1200 تسلم آمر السرب مضروفاً مغلفاً كتب عليه لايفتح قبل الساعه 1230 ،وكان هذا المظروف عباره عن تاكيد لما خصص للسرب 66 العراقي من اهداف في العمق الاسرائيلي ، سارع الفنيين تجهيز 12 طائرة كلا منها اربعة مدافع 30 ملم بواقع 120 اطلاقه لكل مدفع +24 صاروخ (سورا) ، كان توقيت تشكيلات الطيران مختلف الواحد عن الاخرى باختلاف موقع الاهداف المخصصة لكل تشكيل وعليه اقلعت التشكيلات على شكل رفوف اخترقت قناة السويس في توقيت واحد ضمن الضربة الجوية الشاملة الساعة 1400 ،( يقول اللواء الطيار الركن سالم احمد ناجي احد المشاركين في التشكيل المخصص ضد موقع المدفعية ذاتية الحركه 175 ملم ،كان خط سيرنا بتوقيت الثواني وليس الدقائق واتجهت طائراتنا الاربع نحو منطقة قناة السويس وكنا نتوقع صدور أمر العودة قبل خط القناة لحتمال ان يكون ذلك تمرين كسابقاته من التمارين ... ولكن بعد عبورنا القناة اصبح يقيناً ان الحرب قد ابتدأت ، كان التشكيل يسير بسرعة عالية وارتفاع منخفض اقل من 20 متر فوق سطح الارض ،باتجاه الهدف وبعد مسير حوالي 10 دقائق اوعز لنا قائد التشكيل النقيب الطيار عماد احمد عزت بالسحب الى الاعلى والتهيىء للهجوم ، انقضت الطائرات تباعاً وفق ما مخطط لها على مواضع المدفعية وتم معالجتها بالصواريخ بدقه متناهية ، ثم اوعز لنا مهاجمتها ثانيتاً بالمدافع وتاكدنا ان الاصابة كانت دقيقه وتم تدمير الهدف تماماً ، عاد التشكيل الى المطار وتبعته الطائرات الثماني الاخرى بسلام دون خسائر ، وعلى الفور تم تسليح الطائرات للطلعة الثانية وكنا بالانتظار ولكن بُلغنا بعدم الحاجه لتكرار الضربة الثانية . *
* في اليوم الثامن من اكتوبر بعد الظهر اقلعت 12 طائره بمهمة معالجة القطعات الاسرائيلية المشتبكة مع القوات المصرية ، في هذه المهمه فقد كلا من النقيب الطيار وليد عبد اللطيف السامرائي والملازم عامراحمد القيسي بعد اصابة طائراتهما باسلحة ارض – جو . *
*في يوم 11 أكتوبر نفذ واجب باربع طائرات على احد مواقع القيادة والسيطرة الاسرائيلي وفي طريق العوده أُصيبت طائرة قائد التشكيل الرائد الطيار ناطق محمد علي ورقم 2 بالتشكيل الملازم الطيار ضياء صالح مما اضطرا الى القذف من الطائره ، في اليوم التالي عَبَر الرائد ناطق القناة سباحه بعد ان امضى ليلته على الساحل الشرقي من القناة وتم التعرف عليه من قبل القطعات المصريه وابلاغ سربه بذلك ،اما الملازم ضياء صالح فقد قذف من الطائره غرب القناة وتعرض للضرب المبرح من قبل القوات البرية المصرية لعتقادهم بانه طيار اسرائيلي اسقطت طائرته لولا ان تعرف عليه احد الضباط لكان في خبر كان ، وقد اودع الاثنان المستشفى المركزي للقوات المسلحة .*
* في يوم 13 اكتوبر كلف السرب بمهمتين في مهاجمة القوات الاسرائيلية المتقدمة تجاه ثغرة( الدفرسوار التي تقع بين الجيشين الثالث والثاني الميدانيين شرق قناة السويس ) كل مهمة من اربعة طائرات مجهزه بالصواريخ والعتاد ، اقلع التشكيل الاول وبعده التشكيل الثاني باتجاه الارتال الاسرائيلية المتقدمه باتجاه ثغرة الدفرسوار وتمت معالجتها باصابات مباشره ولكن طائرتان من التشكيل الاول اصيبت اصابات بالغه اثناء الهجوم احداها باتجاه قائد التشكيل الاول النقيب الطيار عماد احمد عزت تمكن من القذف بالمظلة في منطقة العدو وتم اسره ، اما رقم 3 من نفس التشكيل الملازم الاول الطيار سامي فاضل فقد استشهد بعد أصابة طائرته اصابه مباشره من قبل صواريخ ارض – جو في منطقة الهدف .*
* في 14 اكتوبر نفذت اربعة مهام كلا منها بطائرتين في عمق سيناء وفق متطلبات الموقف ولكن فقدت طائرتين مع طياريها وهم كلا من الملازم الاول الطيار عبد القادر خضر والملازم الاول الطيار دريد عبد القادر وتبين بعد حين انهما اسرى لدى العدو الاسرائيلي ،بعد يوم 15 اكتوبر توقف طيران السرب بسبب تعقد المواقف الارضيه بعد تطويق الجيش الثالث الميداني من قبل العدو الاسرائيلي . *
*كانت حصيلة خسائر السرب 66 العراقي مع العدو الاسرائيلي كما يلي(ثلاثة شهداء هم النقيب الطيار وليد عبد اللطيف السامرائي ، الملازم الاول الطيار سامي فاضل ، الملازم الطيار عامر احمد القيسي ،ثلاثة طيارين اسرى هم النقيب الطيار عماد احمد عزت ، الملازم الاول الطيار عبد القادر خضر ، الملازم الاول الطيار دريد عبد القادر، اثنان قذفوا من الطائره هم الرائد الطيار ناطق محمد علي ،الملازم الطيار ضياء صالح ) اما خسائر السرب من الطائرات بلغت ثمان طائرات من مجموع عشرين طائره هنتر .*
*في نهاية تشرين الاول (اكتوبر) 1973 اوعزت قيادة القوة الجوية العراقية بعوده السرب الى العراق بحكم موافقة مصر وسوريا على قرار مجلس الامن 338 في 22 تشرين الاول ( اكتوبر) 1973 وهكذا اسدل الستار على دور الاسراب السادس والتاسع والعشرين في هذه الحرب بعد ان قاما بالدور البطولي الذي اوكل لهما على اكمل وجه وقد اشاد بهذا الدور كلا من السيد رئيس الجمهوريه انور السادات والسيد قائد القوة الجوية المصرية اللواء حسني مبارك بعد ان قلد ابطاله باعلى أوسمة الشجاعه المصريه ( ) . *
*القوة الجوية العراقية في الجمهورية العربية السورية*
* يختلف دور القوة الجوية العراقية المساهمة في تشرين الاول ( اكتوبر) من سوريا عن دورها في مصر كون الاخيره كان لها فسحة زمنية مناسبة لكي تتعرف على طبيعة عمل سلاح الجو المصري الذي ستشاركه في الحرب وطبيعة الاهداف والسياقات المتبعة اثناء الحرب اهمها اساليب التعاون مع القوات المسلحة الاخرى ولهذا اهميته القصوى في إنجاح اعمال الاستحضارات والتخطيط والتنفيذ . هذا لم يتوفر للقوة الجوية العراقية المشاركة من سوريا حتى بالحدود الدنيا ، بل كانت هذه القوة أساساً في مرحلة إعادة تنظيم وتدريب ومعظم الطيارين والاختصاصات الاخرى مشاركين بدورات حتميه لاغراض الترقية وأخرى تطويرية جوية وارضية ، وعليه أوعزت قيادة القوة الجوية لكافة تشكيلاتها ووحداتها الجوية برفع حالة الاستعداد الى أقصاها ( درجه/ ج) والغاء كافة الدورات كما اوعزت التحاقهم الى وحداتهم فوراً لتلقي اوامر التحاقهم الى الجبهة السورية .*
*الالتحاق في سوريا *
* بعد إصدار القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة العراقية ليلة 6/7 تشرين الاول ( اكتوبر) 1973 توجيهاتها الى تشكيلات القوات المسلحة والقوة الجوية للمساهمة في هذه الحرب ، على الفور اوعزت قيادة القوة الجوية للسربين التاسع والحادي عشر متصديات ميج/ 21وهم كلا من (المقدم الطيار محمد سلمان حمد والمقدم الطيار نجدت النقيب والرائد الطيار كوركيس هرمز والرائد الطيار نامق سعد الله والنقيب الطيار شهاب احمد محمود والنقيب الطيار كامل سلطان الخفاجي والنقيب الطيار خالد مسلط والنقيب الطيار صبحي الكبيسي والملازم الاول الطيار يلدرم حسن والملازم الاول الطيار فائز محمد باقروالملازم الاول الطيار اسعد حسين دكسن والملازم الاول الطيار غازي الجبوري والملازمين الطيارين متعب حسن واحسان ورياض وعدي الخرساني ومعن رشيد الاوسي وآخرين لاأتذكرهم الان ) بالالتحاق الى سوريا صباح يوم 7 /10 واستقروا في قاعدة سيكال و الناصرية الجويتين وباشرا بعد وصولهم مساء هذا اليوم المساهمة بطلعات الدفاع الجوي مع الطيارين السوريين .*
* اما اسراب المقاتلات القاذفة الاول والخامس والثامن سوخوي/ 7 والسرب السابع ميج/ 17 فكان لها ان تتهيء حتى صباح يوم 8 /10 لتكامل التحاق كافة طياريها العاملين في وحدات خارج أسرابَهم وفي كلية القوة الجوية.*
*صباح يوم 8 تشرين الاول (اكتوبر) 1973أوجز طياري الاسراب الخامس في قاعدة الحرية ( كركوك) الجوية من قبل الرائد الطيارهشام عطا عجاج وهم كلا من ( المقدم الطيار صباح صالح آمر جناح طيران المقاتلات القاذفة الرائد الطيار سالم سلطان عبد الله والرائد الطيار حازم حسن قاسم والنقيب الطيار علوان حسون العبوسي و النقيب الطيار شامل سلمان القباني والملازمون الاولون الطيارون وهم كلا من فيصل حبو شعيب ، احمد الجبوري ، محمد احمد مطلوب ، محمد عبد المحسن السعدون ، حسن عبيد ، عماد لفته والملازمين الطيارين وهم كلا من علي راجي علي ، هيثم عبد المجيد العزاوي ، وليد يونس ، سعد الاعظمي ، شامل صالح وسام متولي وهناك آخرون لاأتذكرهم )كما أوجز طياري السرب الاول من قاعدة ابي عبيده الجوية ( الكوت ) وهم كلا من (النقيب الطيار خلدون خطاب الطائي والنقيب الطيار محمد عبد الاميرالرويشدي والنقيب الطيار موفق العاني والملازمين الطيارين وهم كلا من سلام محمود ايوب ، عبد الستار الشيخلي ، هشام اسماعيل بربوتي ، نوبار عبد الحميد الحمداني ، محمد حميد طه ، يوسف ، عصام جانكير ، رضا جميل ، قيس عبد الرحمن والملازمين الطيارين وهم كلا من رمزي شاكر شعبان ، ابراهيم كاظم ، عزام عبود ...وآخرين لااتذكرهم الان ) ، السرب الثامن من قاعدة ابي عبيده الجويه أيضاً وهم كلا من ( الرائد الطيار سامي حسين الالوسي والرائد الطيار موفق سعيد عبد والرائد الطيار صبري يعقوب والرائد الطيار غصون عبد الوهاب والرائد الطيار جودت النقيب والنقيب الطيار مظهر محمد الفرحان والملازم الاول الطيار اسامه المهداوي والملازم الاول الطيار قيس باقر وتوت ...وآخرين لااتذكرهم ) وطياري السرب السابع في قاعدة فرناس الجويه ( الموصل) وهم كلا من ( الرائد الطيار محمد لفته والنقيب الطيار عبد الهادي محمد والنقيب الطيارعلي حسين وآخرين لااتذكرهم أيضاً ) اوجزوا إيجازاً سريعاً بايضاح خط الرحلة لكلا منهما على أن يتم الهبوط في قاعدة الوليد الجويه للتزود بالوقود ومن ثم الانطلاق الى القواعد المخصصة لكل سرب في سوريا وكما يلي( السرب الاول في مطار دمشق الدولي ، السرب الخامس في قاعدة بلي الجوية (جنوب دمشق ) ، السرب الثامن والسابع في قاعدة الضمير الجوية ) .*
*في الساعة 1800 مساءً تكاملت كافة الاسراب المشار اليها آنفاً في القواعد الجوية السورية ، وفي الساعة 1900 من نفس اليوم التقى ممثلي قيادة القوة الجوية السورية بآمري الاسراب والطيارين وتم ايجازهم بالموقف العام على الجبهة السورية موضحاً الاهداف المحتملة للقوة الجوية العراقية وطبيعة العمل واسلوب التعاون والتنسيق مع الدفاع الجوي السوري وغير ذلك ، وتم توزيع نسخ من الخرائط المؤشره للاهداف الاسرائيلية المحتمله في الجولان مع الكلمات الجفرية المستخدمة داخل كل قاعدة جوية ، وبغرض الايضاح اكثر وعدم توفر الفرص لاجراء طلعات تعريفيه او أستطلاعية لمناطق الطيران السورية وضيق الوقت وزعت على الطيارين خرائط مجسمه تظهر طبوغرافية المناطق السورية والاسرائيلية ... تم تدارس كل هذه الامور ليلاً بين الطيارين على أمل المباشره في الطيران القتالي مع الطيارين السوريين صباح اليوم التالي . *
* لايفوتني ذكر مساهمة طائرات النقل نوع (انتونوف 12 و 24 ) والطيران السمتي بنقل مستلزمات كل الأسراب المساهمه رغم ظروف الحرب الصعبة ، كما ساهمت الطائرات السمتية بأعمال إعادة التمركزات لوسائل الدفاع الجوي والأسراب داخل القطر وفقا للموقف الجديد .*
* لم يبق في العراق سوى السرب 14 لحماية بغداد وبعض مفارز من طائرات السوخوي 7 والميج 21 لاعادة تاهيل الطيارين المتواجدين في كليه القوه الجوية وكلية الأركان بغرض زجهم بالمعركة بعد تلقيهم التاهيل اللازم .*
*موقف واجراءات تنفيذ القوة الجوية العراقية مهامها في سوريا *
* في 10 تشرين الاول (اكتوبر) أصبح موقف القوة الجوية العراقية في سوريا ماياتي (40طائره سوخوي 7 هجوم ارضي و24 طائره متصدية ميج 21 و8طائره ميج 17 ) ، نسبة الطيارين إلى الطائرات للاستعواض 2: 1 . اما تنفيذ الواجبات فكان كما ياتي (باشر السربان 9 ، 11 متصديات الطيران مع الطيران السوري بعد أيجاز بسيط منذ اليوم الأول لوصولهم في 7 أكتوبر واستمر حتى وقف إطلاق النار، أستطاع كلا من الطيارين الاتيه أسمائهم اسقط ثلاث طائرات اسرائيلية( المقدم الطيار الركن محمد سلمان حمد والرائد الطيار الشهيد نامق سعد الله والنقيب الطيار شهاب احمد ، كما باشرت أسراب القاذفات المقاتله 1 / 5 / 8 / 7 الطيران منذ التاسع من أكتوبر وحتى وقف إطلاق النار .*
*لقد واجهت أسراب المقاتلات القاذفة ظروف صعبة أهمها أنعدام الاستحضارات وعدم التعرف على المنطقة ولو بالحدود الدنيا ودخلوا المعركه بشكل مباشر أدى ذلك إلى وقوع خسائر غير مبررة خاصة وان امكانية الطائرات الروسية القتالية آنذاك لم تكن بالصورة التي عليها ألان فالطائرة تحتاج إلى طيار يقودها إلى الهدف على عكس الطائرات الغربية حيث الطائرة هي التي تقود الطيار إلى الهدف بواسطة ما تحتويه من مساعدات ملاحية وقصف للطيران غاية في الدقة ، ولما كانت المعلومات غير متوفرة والطيارين لم يسبق لهم ممارسة الطيران في سوريا قبل هذا الوقت لذلك كانت هذه الخسائر في المفهوم التعبوي غير مقبوله ، ومع ذلك أعُجِبَ الطيارون السوريون بكفاءة الطيار العراقي رغم كل الظروف التي أشرت إليها حيث أفادوهم في أمور أساليب الاستخدام القتالي أثناء تنفيذ المهام مما ساهم في تقليل نسب الخسائر بالطيارين عموماً وأصبحوا يقولون (لو كنتم معنا قبل هذا الوقت لأبلينا بلاءً حسنا معكم) . *
*طبيعة واجبات القوةالجوية السورية*
*•التخطيط للواجبات لم يكن بمستوى تخطيط العدو الإسرائيلي فقد تمكن من كشف الخطط السورية مبكرا ومن ثم نصب كمائن في طريق ذهاب الطائرات إلى أهدافها وإسقاطها بل العدو كان يعلم بالخطة أساسا (السبب أن خرائط الطيارين كان قد ثبت عليها كل الأهداف المعادية وأسلوب الذهاب والعودة إلى الهدف وعندما يضطر الطيار القذف من الطائرة بسبب اصابة طائرته من قبل الدفاعات الجوية الاسرائيلية يلقى القبض عليه ويستولي العدو على هذه الخرائط يستدل منها على الخطط التعبوية للاستخدام . *
*•اقتصرت ألخطط الجوية على عمليات الإسناد الجوي القريب وبعض أهداف التجريد لمواقع التحشد والتموين وقد خلت الخطة من أهداف الحركات الجوية المقابلة لأهميتها القصوى في المعركة .*
*•الأهداف كانت ضمن المناطق الاتية ( القنيطرة ،تل عنتر ، سعسع ، مجدل شمس ، منطقه طبريه ، جسر بنات يعقوب ، تل الشعار ، كفر ناسج ، كفر شمس ، الصنمين ، ارتال متقدمة ، تجمعات القوات الاسرائيلية ، إسناد القوات ألبرية السورية أثناء انسحابها من الأهداف التي احتلتها في بداية الحرب ، اسناد جوي للقوات العراقية المشتبكه مع العدو الاسرائيلي ..الخ ) . *
*•استمر زخم طائرات المقاتلة القاذفة العراقية حتى يوم 10 أكتوبر .... بعدها أشتد زخم الطيران الاسرائيلي على الجبهة السورية لخطورة هذه الجبهة ( بعد ان انهت القوات المصرية مرحلتها الاولى وتوقفت على عمق 10- 15 كلم وبدأت بتهيئة مواقعها الجديده في سيناء -وقفة تعبوية- للتتهيئ للمرحلة الثانية باتجاه المضائق ) بعد أن استعادت سورية كافة أراضيها التي احتلتها اسرائيل في 1967 ، ففي الهجوم المقابل الإسرائيلي كان العدو يقوم منذ الصباح الباكر واعتبارا من 10 أكتوبر شل كافة القواعد الجوية السورية بعد تلغيمها بالقنابر الموقوتة لكي تتفرغ في استكمال هجومها المقابل تجاه القوات السورية. كان الطيران العراقي والسوري يعانيان من ذلك كثيرا خاصةً وان القوات السورية بدأت بالتقهقر تحت ضغط الطيران والدروع الاسرائيلية الذي بدأ يحقق نتائج جيدة لصالحه ، وقد أوعز السوريين ذلك الى النقص بالقوات وتأخر وصول الجيش العراقي حتي 11 أكتوبر حيث كانت القوات السورية قد أكملت انسحابها من الاراضي التي احتلتها في بداية المعركة تقريباً .*
*قرار القيادة الجوية العراقية في سوريا *
* نتيجة للخسائر الكبيرة بالطيارين والطائرات السورية والعراقية اقترحت القيادة الجوية العراقية في سوريا المؤلفة من المقدم الطيار محمد جسام الجبوري والمقدم الطيار صباح صالح والمقدم الطيار نجدت النقيب وآمري الاسراب وبعد استشارة قيادة القوة الجوية في بغداد حول تعديل الخطة الجوية السورية بما ينسجم ومتطلبات الموقف الجديد ( وقد تزامن ذلك مع أكتمال وصول الفرقه السادسة والالوية الاخرى المستقلة ومجاميع القوات الخاصة العراقية للفتره 11- 17 تشرين اول ) تضمنت على أهداف استراتيجية مهمة بغرض شل القوة الجوية الاسرائيلية والقيام بهجوم مقابل أخر بالمساهمة مع القوات البرية العراقية المشار اليها آنفاً ومهما كانت الخسائر ، من حيث المبدأ وافقت القيادة العسكرية السورية على الخطة ولكن وقف القتال في 22تشرين الاول ( اكتوبر)1973 حال دون تنفيذها ، من المهم ان اذكر ان الهدف من ارسال القيادة السياسية والعسكرية العراقية كل هذه القوات لم يكن بمثابة نزهه الى سوريا وانما كان بغرض انهاء الاحتلال الاسرائيلي للاراضي التي احتلتها عام 67 والذي لم يتحقق سوى عبور القوات المصريه لقناة السويس والتوغل بعمق 10 – 15 كلم في سيناء ، وعليه لقد انزعجت القيادتين السياسية والعسكرية العراقية اشد الانزعاج بعد ان خسرت قواتها خسائر جسيمه دون نتنائج جيدة في هذه الحرب واطلقت عليها ( حرب تحريك وليس حرب تحرير) ولا تزال الجولان حتى هذا التاريخ ترزح تحت الاحتلال الاسرائيلي . *
*خسائرالقوة الجوية العراقية في سوريا . بلغ إجمالي خسائرالقوة الجوية العراقية في سوريا فقط عشرة طيارين وأسير واحد و 15 طائرة سوخوي 7 وطائرتان ميج 17 و5 طائرات ميج 21 ، كما بلغت عدد الطلعات ألمنفذة بطائرات المقاتلات القاذفة حوالي 200 طلعة وضعف هذا العدد بالنسبة للطائرات المتصدية.*
*العودة إلى العراق *
* في 14 تشرين الاول ( أكتوبر) قرر الرئيس المصري أنور السادات تطوير الهجوم شرق قناة السويس باتجاه المضائق وفق الخطة المعدة مسبقاً وقد عارضه في ذلك رئيس اركان القوات المسلحه المصريه الفريق سعد الدين الشاذلي مما أدى إلى تقدم القوات المصرية ومعها وسائل الدفاع الجوي باتجاه الشرق سبب ذلك من حدوث ثغره في الكشف الراداري المصري استغلت من قبل إسرائيل تسللت عبرها العديد من التشكيلات الجوية الاسرائيلية باتجاه الغرب وبالتالي وجدت لها منفذ لعبور قواتها غرب القناة في منطقة (الدفرسوار) وتطويق الجيش الثالث وتهديد منطقة الاسماعيلية والسويس مما أدى وقوع خسائر كبيرة بالجيش المصري. قررت كلا من مصر وسوريا وقف القتال بناء على قرار مجلس الأمن 338 ،اقترح العراق استمرار المواجهة إلا أن سوريا رفضت ذلك .... عادت القوة الجوية العراقية إلى قواعدها في العراق بعد 23 أكتوبر وهي بذلك تسجل أروع صفحة من صفحات البطولة في تاريخها الحديث المشّرف تفتخر به على مر الأجيال ولا يجب أن ننسى هذا الدور لكون الذي حدث في ظروف غير طبيعية من السكون إلى الحركة مباشرة ثم الاشتباك مع العدو دون معرفة تفاصيل الخطط وقبل العراق بالخسائر من اجل المبادىء وإحياء اللحمة العربية تجاه كيان غاصب متعجرف. *
*وهكذا أسدل الستار على دور الجيش العراقي في حرب أكتوبر 1973 الذي أعطى درس لكل الأعداء أن الوطن العربي وطن واحد مهما حدث من مشاكل بين الأخوة وان العراق يجب أن يبقى عصيا على الأعداء قويا على مدى العصور ومهما حصل ولكل جواد كبوة .... رحم الله شهداء القوة الجوية العراقية الأبطال في سوريا ( الرائد الطيار نامق سعد الله ، النقيب الطيار كامل سلطان الخفاجي ، الملازم الطيار متعب علي الزوبعي ، الملازم الاول الطيار سلام محمود ايوب ، الملازم الاول الطيار عصام جانكير ، الملازم الاول الطيار رضا جميل ، الملازم الاول الطيار قيس عبد الرحمن ، الملازم الطيار ابراهيم كاظم والملازم الطيار اسماعيل ) وشهداء وجرحى القوات البرية العراقية الأبطال( 323 شهيد وجريح ) الذين ابلو بلاءً حسناً في هذه المعركه ، كان لنا اسير واحد في سوريا هو الملازم الطيار سعد الاعظمي من السرب الخامس وطيار آخر قذف من السرب السابع وعاد الى سربه سالماً قبل أسره هو النقيب الطيار علي حسين ( ) .*

*



*

*الحرب الايرانية العراقية 1980- 1988( )*
*منذ مجيىء النظام الايراني الجديد في شباط ( فبراير ) 1979 بادر العراق الى الاعراب عن ابتهاجه بهذا النظام موجهاً مذكرة الى الحكومة الايرانية المؤقتة بتاريخ 13 /2/ 1979 توضح سياسة الجمهورية العراقية في اقامة اوثق الصلات الاخوية وعلاقات التعاون مع الشعوب والبلدان المجاورة للعراق على أساس احترام السيادة وعدم ألتدخل في الشؤون الداخليه وأحترام التطلعات المشروعة للشعوب وفق المبادىء التي تختارها بإرادتها الحرة ، وقد وجه الرئيس أحمد حسن البكر البرقية التالية الى الخميني في 5 /4/1979 ( يسعدني بمناسبة إعلان الجمهورية الاسلامية الايرانية أن أبعث باسم العراق حكومه وشعباً وباسمي شخصياً باصدق التهاني لكم وللشعب الايراني الجار الصديق متمنين لكم التوفيق .آملين ان يفتح النظام الجمهوري الجديد فرصا واسعة لخدمة الشعب الايراني الصديق وبما يعزز دور إيران لخدمة السلام والعدل في العالم وأقامت أوثق علاقات الصداقه والجيرة مع الدول العربية عموماً والعراق بشكل خاص والله ولي التوفيق ) . غير ان جواب الخميني كان بعيد عن المجاملة ومجافيا لروح حسن الجوار متعمداً الامعان في دفع علاقات البلدين الجارين على طريق الجفاء والتدهور ، وختم جوابه بكلام الله سبحانه ( والسلام على من اتبع الهدى ) ( طه 47 ) .*
*خلفية تاريخية موجزة *
*منذ أعرق العصور التاريخية كان الجناح الشرقي للوطن العربي مسرحاً للصراع العربي الفارسي والسمه الغالبة لهذا الصراع انه صراع قومي وحضاري وهو ايضاً صراع على المصالح الاستراتيجية . وقد شهد التاريخ العربي خاصة في العصر العباسي صراعاً حاداً بين العرب والفرس مثل صراع المنصور مع ابي مسلم الخراساني وصراع الرشيد مع البرامكه ، ومع ضعف الدولة العباسية ازداد التغلغل الفارسي وزاد خطرهُ حتى سقطت الدولة العباسية في القرن الثالث عشر على يد المغول بقيادة هولاكو و احتلت بغداد في الخامس من صفر 656 / 1258م وفتك بأهلها سبعة ايام قُتِل منهم مئات الالاف من مواطنيها ،كما كان العراق طيلة القرون اللاحقة مسرحاً للنفوذ الاجنبي من مختلف الاقوام وكان الفرس احدى الاقوام التي غزت العراق وشكلت تهديداً لأمنه القومي ، ففي عام 1508م - 1514م أحتل العراق من قبل اسماعيل الصفوي ، وفي عام 1581 م– 1629م من قبل عباس الصفوي ، وفي عام 1732م أحتل العراق من قبل نادر قلي ، وفي عام 1743 م من قبل نادر شاه وغير ذلك ففي العهد العثماني عام 1639م عقدت معاهدة ( زهاب ) او معاهدة مراد الرابع بعد ان قام السلطان العثماني المذكور باسترجاع بغداد من يد الفرس ، في سنة 1746م عقدة معاهدة ( كردن ) بين العراق وايران مؤكده معاهدة الحدود المبرمة بينهما عام 1639 م واعتبرتها نافذة وملزمه للدولتين ، في عام 1823 م عقدة معاهدة ( ارضروم الاولى) التي اكدت المعاهدات السابقة المعقوده بشان الحدود خاصة معاهدة سنة 1746م واعتبارها نافذه المفعول وملزمه لهما ، بعد هذه المعاهدة انتهت حالة العداء التي سادت علاقة الدولتين قرابة ثلاثة قرون ولكن مشاكل الحدود ظلت قائمة ،في عام 1847م عقدت معاهدة ( ارضروم الثانية ) وتلافت المعاهدة الجديدة غموض ونقص المعاهدات السابقه بشأن الحدود ، حيث سَجلت المعاهده تنازل إيران عن أدعائتها في مدينة السليمانية وما جاورها وتعهدت بعدم التدخل في الشؤون الداخلية لهذه المنطقه وعدم القيام باي عمل من شانه المساس بسيادة الدولة العثمانية فيها ، ومن جهة أخرى نصت المعاهدة على تنازل الدولة العثمانية من جانبها عن مدينة المحمرة ( خورمشهر ) وجزيرة خضر ( عبادان ) وجميع الاراضي الواقعة على الضفة الشرقية لشط العرب ، اما بما يخص شط العرب أتفق الطرفان ان يسير خط الحدود مع الضفة الشرقية للنهر حتى البحرويكون شط العرب باكمله تابعاً للدولة العثمانية ، في 1854م – 1856م نشبت حرب ( القرم ) بين الدولة العثمانية وروسيا وثم الحرب البريطانية الايرانية ( 1856 م– 1857 م) عرقلة هذه الامور تطبيق بنود معاهدة ارضروم الثانية وسادت فترة من الركود بين الدولة العثمانية وايران حتى عام 1911 م بسبب امتناع إيران عن تنفيذها ، تالفت لجنه مشتركه بين مندوبين عن روسيا وبريطانيا والدولة العثمانية وإيران قامت بتثبيت الحدود على الطبيعة وفق الوصف الوارد في بروتكول الاستانة وقد أكملت اللجنه عملها في تشرين الاول ( اكتوبر ) 1914م وهكذا أصبحت الحدود المذكوره نهائية ومعترف بها من قبل الطرفين .*
*بعد انفصال العراق عن الامبراطورية العثمانية في أعقاب الحرب العالمية الاولى أصبح دولة مستقلة وبطبيعة الحال ورث عن تلك الامبراطورية كافة المعاهدات التركية الخاصة بالعراق وآخرها بروتوكول 1913م ومحاضر لجنة تحديد الحدود 1914 م ، حيث تم تحديد الحدود بشكل نهائي ، ولكن في أوائل عهد العراق بالاستقلال لاسيما عام 1932 م قامت إيران بسلسلة من أعمال التجاوز على العراق وأعلنت عدم التزامها باتفاقية الحدود بين البلدين وأنكرت نفاذ معاهدت أرضروم وبروتكولات 1913م ، وبدأت بسلسلة من أعمال التدخل المسلح بشط العرب والتجاوز على الحدود العراقية بانشاء مخافر وتامينها بالقوة المسلحة من داخل الاراضي العراقية والتجاوز على حصة العراق من مياه الانهر المشتركة ، عندها رفع العراق شكواه الى عصبة الامم عام 1934م واوصت العصبة حل النزاع عن طريق المفاوضات المباشرة .*
*أنتهى النزاع المشار اليه آنفاً بعقد معاهدة الحدود بين العراق وايران في 4 تموز (يوليو) 1937م واصبحت نافذة في عام 1938 م ، ونصت المعاهدة على اعتبار بروتوكول 1913م ومحاضر لجنة تحديد الحدود 1914م وثائق مشروعة ، وفيما يتعلق بشط العرب أدخلت المعاهدة تعديلاً بسيطاًعلى خط الحدود وهو تنازل العراق عن جزء صغير منه بحيث يمر خط الحدود فيه بمجرى المياه العميقة بمسافة تقرب من أربعة اميال ، غير الذي حدث فعلا كان على نقيض مما اتفق عليه الطرفان ، فبعد أن تألفت لجنة تثبيت دعائم الحدود وباشرت أعمالها توقف العمل فيها منذ عام 1940 بشكل نهائي بعد انسحاب ايران من اللجنة دليل على رفضها باسترجاع الاراضي المستولى عليها من قبلها الى العراق لكنها في الوقت نفسه تطالب بشط العرب ، نتج عن ذلك خلافات بين العراق وإيران استمرت حتى في ظل ميثاق بغداد الذي اشتركت فيه إيران ، كما استمرت كذلك في العهد الجمهوري الى ان اعلنت إيران في 19 /4/1969 اعتبار معاهدة الحدود لسنة 1937 ملغية .*





*الثورة الايرانية واستلام خميني *
*شهدت المرحله بعد الثوره الإيرانية و تولي الخميني حكم إيران وحتى أيلول 1980 سلسله من التحرشات والاعتداءات ضد العراق وكان العراق يحاول أن يحل المشاكل بالطرق الدبلوماسية والقوانين الدولية وكمثال على الاعتداءات( منذ الثورة الايرانية وحتى 22/9/1980) قام سلاح الجو الايراني بخرق الاجواء العراقية ( 249 )مره وبَلغ عدد حوادث أطلاق النار على المخافر الحدودية العراقية والقصف المدفعي وعرقلة الملاحة في شط العرب وقصف الاهداف المدنية(244 )حادثاً ، أما عدد مذكرات الاحتجاج الرسمية فبلغت ( 147 )مذكره ناهيك عن التجاوزات من قبل الاعلام الايراني بغرض أثارت الفوضى داخل العراق. *
* في الرابع من ايلول (سبتمبر ) 1980 وما بعدها قصف الجيش الايراني بشده مناطق خانقين ومندلي وزرباطية ونفط خانه مستخدماً المدفعية الثقيلة عيار 175 ملم والطائرات مسبباً أضرار بالغه بالارواح والممتلكات ، وفق هذه المعطيات وما سبقها كما اشرت ان الحرب قد بدأت فعلا وانه لاسبيل أمام العراق الا الدفاع عن أرضه وشعبه ، في صباح يوم 7 /9/1980 استدعت وزارة الخارجية العراقية القائم بالاعمال الايراني في بغداد وسلمته مذكره حول تجاوزات القوات الايرانية المشاراليها آنفاً و المناطق المحتلة من قبل ايران مؤخراً متجاوزه لخط الحدود الدولية ومطالبته بردود فعل عمليه من إيران والانسحاب الفوري من الاراضي العراقية التي احتلتها .*
* بالنظر لتسارع الاحداث وعدم اتخاذ اي رد فعل رسمي او عملي من قبل إيران ففي الساعة 1500 من يوم 7 ايلول 1980 قامت القوات العراقية بعملية عسكرية لتحرير الاراضي العراقية المستولى عليها من ايران وتمكنت من أستعادة مناطق ( زين القوس ، الشكره ، وبيرعلي ، وسربنت ) وفي يوم 10 أيلول 1980 شرعت القوات العراقية تحريرواستعادة مخفري ( هيله و ماي خضر ) ، وفي يوم 16 ايلول 1980 حررت مخافر ( الطاووس والرشيدة والسفرية القديم والجديد في نفس القاطع ) في يوم 17 ايلول 1980 باشرت القوات العراقية بالتقدم نحو مخفري ( شور شيرين وهنجيرة )في قاطع مندلي ...اما عمليات القوة الجوية في هذه الفتره اقتصرت على مهام الاستطلاع التصويري والبصري المسلح، اضافة الى الدوريات القتالية تحسباً لاي خرق جوي ايراني متوقع يبدأ من الساعة السادسة صباحاً وحتى السادسة مساءً .*

*موجز للعمليات البرية العراقية لحين تحرير الاراضي العراقية المحتلة في (22- 28 /9/1980)*
*كان تخطيط القيادة العراقية للحرب مع ايران بانها ستكون حرب خاطفة قصيرة تحقق اهدافها خلال 6 – 8 أسابيع ، ابتدات الحرب في الساعه 1200 يوم 22/9/1980 وكما يلي: *
*1 . شن الفيلق الثاني في القاطع الاوسط بقيادة الفريق الركن عبد اللطيف الحديثي هجومه باربع فرق ( 4 /6 / 8 /12 ) على المحاور التاليه :-*
*• محور خانقين – المنذرية - الحدود الدولية – قصر شيرين –سربيل زهاب.*
*•محور خانقين- جبل بقجه- نفط خانه- الحدود الدولية - نفط شاه- سومار- كيلان غرب.*
*•محور خانقين- زين القوس- الحدود الدولية-جاي حمام-كولينا-أمام حسن-كيلان غرب .*
*•محور الكوت – بدره- الحدود الدولية –مهران.*

*2 . شن الفيلق الثالث بقيادة الفريق الركن أسماعيل تايه النعيمي في القاطع الجنوبي هجومه في نفس التوقيت أنفاً بخمس فرق (1 /3 / 5 / 9 / 10 )على المحاور التاليه :-*
*•محور العمارة –الفكة - الحدود الدولية - نهر دويريج- الرقابية- عين الخوش- جنانة- الشوش- ديزفول- الدوسك- جنانة- الشوش.*
*• محور العمارة- الشيب-هور الحويزه- الحدود الدولية - الخفاجيه- نهر الكرخه.*
*•محور البصرة - غزيل- الحدود الدولية- مفرق باسم - معسكر حميد-الاحواز.*
*•محور البصرة – الشلامجة - الحدود الدولية – المحمرة - خوزستان- نهر الكارون- مسجد سليمان .*
*•محور البصرة -عتبة- الشلامجة- المحمرة- نهر كارون- ترعة بهمشير- عبادان.*
*3 .أدخل الفيلق الاول بقيادة اللواء الركن نعمه فارس المحياوي في القاطع الشمالي بالانذار مدافعاً بثلاث فرق (2 /7 /فرقة شرطة الحدود) لمواجهة اي مفاجآت محتملة .*
*حتى يوم 28 ايلول (سبتمبر)1980تمكنت القوات البرية باسناد جوي مكثف تحقيق اهدافها . *
*بعد صدور قرار مجلس الامن المرقم 479 في 28 /9/1980 الذي طالب إيران والعراق إيقاف القتال بينهما ، وبعد مسك زمام المبادئه بيد العراق القى الرئيس صدام حسين في الساعه 2355 خطاباً موجها الى الشعبين العراقي والايراني والامه العربية شرح فيه مجريات الحرب واسبابها واعلن (استعداد العراق لآيقاف القتال اذا التزم الجانب الايراني بهذا النداء على ان تعترف الحكومه الايرانية اعترافاً صريحاً وقانونياً وفعلياً بحقوق العراق التاريخية المشروعة في ارضه ومياهه وان تتمسك بسياسة حسن الجوار والتخلي عن اتجاهاتها العنصرية والعدوانية والتوسعية وعن محاولاتها في التدخل بالشؤون الداخلية لبلدان المنطقه وان تعيد كل شبر اغتصبته الى ارض الوطن وان تحترم القوانين والاعراف والمواثيق الدولية) ....واعلن في نهاية خطابه إيقاف القتال من جانب واحد لاثبات صدق نوايا العراق تجاه هذه المسالة ، وفعلا اوقف القتال ليومي 29 /30 ولكن كان الرد الايراني عن طريق العميد فلاحي نائب رئيس اركان الجيش الايراني بعد لقائه مع الخميني ( انه كمسؤول عسكري لايرضى بوقف القتال وإنهاء الحرب الدائره مع العراق ) ، كما صرح هاشمي رفسنجاني رئيس مجلس الشورى ( رفض أيران وقف القتال مع العراق حتى تنسحب القوات العراقية ) اما الحسن بني صدر فقد صرح ( ان العدو العراقي سيواجه حرباً متواصله صباحاً ومساء ) اما الخوميني فقد صرح ( ان العراق الذي يمد يده لمصالحتنا وعدوانه لازال قائماً، فلا صلح معه ونحن لانستطيع المصالحه معه وانما نحارب حتى اللحظة الاخيرة ).*
* احتلال المحمره ( خورمشهر) *
* بعد صدور امر الرئيس صدام حسين المشار اليه آنفاً بتوقف القتال اعتباراً من الساعة (0000) يوم28- 29 /9/1980 واعلان ايران رفضها لهذا الامر وعليه أستأنفت الفرقه المدرعه /3 من الفيلق الثالث تقدمها واحتلت المحمره يوم 1/10/1980 .*
*



*


*القوة الجوية والدفاع الجوي العراقي*
*لقد خُطِط للقوة الجوية العراقية ان تقوم بكامل جهدها الجوي بتوجيه ضربتين جويتين شاملتين لشل القوة الجوية الايرانية يعقبها ضربات جوية مفردة (4 – 8) طائرة لافشال تحضيراتها اللاحقة ، مركزة في بداية الحرب الحصول على السيطرة الجوية وشل القوات البرية الايرانية المستعدة للهجوم ، ومع تقدم عمليات القوات البرية العراقية تنتقل القوة الجوية بجزء من جهدها الجوي لاسنادها واسناد القوة البحرية ، وبجزء آخر لمعالجة الاحتياطات الايرانية ( اعمال تجريد قصير وطويل الامد ) وحماية القوات والاهداف الحيوية والقيام باعمال الاستطلاع الجوي والقصف الاستراتيجي وقطع طرق المواصلات البحرية .*

*ألفكرة العامة لاستخدام القوة الجوية والدفاع الجوي في العملية الهجومية الاستراتيجية*
* بعد تصاعد الاستفزازات الايرانية وظهور دلائل تشير الى احتمال قيام إيران بشن عدوان واسع على العراق تم المباشرة باعداد خطة أستخدام القوة الجوية والدفاع الجوي لمجابهة التهديدات الجوية الايرانية جاء في غايتها ( تحييد القوة الجوية الايرانية والحصول على موقف جوي ملائم) وعليه تم بناء خطة استخدام القوة الجوية والدفاع الجوي في العملية الهجومية الاستراتيجية بهدف شل / تدمير القوات الجوية الايرانية وتهيئة الموقف الجوي الملائم للحد من تاثيرها تجاه عمليات القوات البرية العراقية اثناء تقدمها في العمق الايراني لتحقيق الهدف السياسي العسكري و هزيمة القوات الايرانية المتواجدة على الحدود المشتركة واستعادة شط العرب وفرض امر واقع على نظام خميني بعدم التدخل في الشان العراقي . وقد وضعت قيادة القوة الجوية والدفاع الجوي العراقية خطة استخدامها وفق ما متوفر من معلومات وبيانات عن القوة الجوية والدفاع الجوي الايراني آنذاك ، و تبين لها عند موازنة النتائج بين الدفاع والهجوم، فيما لو قامت إيران بالتعرض الجوي فذلك سيشل قدرات سلاحها الجوي ويجعله غير قادر على ألقيام بمهامها اللاحقة ، لذا تقرر سبق إيران بتعرض جوي شامل يستهدف القواعد الجوية والمطارات الرئيسة والدفاعات الجوية للحصول على موقف جوي ملائم وادامته مع الاحتفاظ باحتياط ستراتيجي من الطائرات يستخدم لاغراض الدفاع الجوي .*
*الاهداف الايرانية المثبته في خطة قيادة القوة الجوية العراقية *
* الاهداف الحيوية الممثله بطائرات القتال التعرضية والدفاعية المتمركزة في القواعد الجوية والمطارات الثانوية الايرانية التالية:-*
* ( قاعدة مهرآباد في طهران / قاعدة اصفهان / قاعدة وحدتي في ديزفول / مطار الاميدية او اغاجاري / قاعدة شيراز / قاعدة شاهروخي / قاعدة بوشهر /قاعدة تبريز /قاعدة كرمنشاه /مطار همدان /مطار الرضائيه /مطار سقز /مطار سنندج /مطار شاه آباد /مطار الاحواز /رادار دهلران /رادار ودفاعات كرمنشاه / رادار ودفاعات ديزفول ) .*






*بعد الضربات الجوية الشاملة التي قامت بها القوة الجوية تحول دور القوة الجوية الى باقي عملياتها الاخري مثل حماية القوات والاهداف الحيوية والاستراتيجية ضمن الدفاع الجوي العراقي وعمليات الاسناد الجوي للقوات البرية والبحرية والاستطلاع الجوي بانواعة والتجريد الجوي بالاضافة الى العمليات الاستراتيجية في استهداف منظومات اهداف العدو الايراني الحيوية في عمق اراضيه ومياهه ، بالاضافة لدور القوة الجوية في الصفحة الافتتاحية للحرب ساهم كلا من الدفاع الجوي العراقي وطيران الجيش وسلاح الصواريخ ارض – ارض بادوار مشهودة عززت الادوارالعظيمة لقواتنا المسلحة استمرت حتى انتهاء الحرب مع ايران بعد صدور قرار مجلس الامن المرقم 598 الذي وافقت عليه ايران في 17/7/1988 .*
*المعارك البرية الرئيسة التي ساهمت فيها القوة الجوية والدفاع الجوي وطيران الجيش *
*• كافة المعارك منذ 22/9/1980 اثناء تعرض القوات البرية العراقية الى اهدافها وحتى تحقيق الهدف السياسي العسكري ( الهدف القومي ) في 28/9/1980 .*
*•معارك نوسود (شمال العراق ) كانون ثاني (يناير) 1981 .*
*• معارك الشوش ، سربيل زهاب ، إمام حسن في آذار – 25 نيسان (ابريل) 1981 . *
*•معارك الخفاجية وسيف سعد وكيلان غرب الاولى والثانية في 5 يناير1981 .*
*•معركة سد كنجان في 9 يناير1981.*
*•معركة دهلران في ايار (مايس) 1981*
*•معارك عبادان آب (اغسطس) 1981 .*
*•معارك شرق الكارون في 28 -30ايلول (سبتمبر)1981.*
*•معارك سربيل زهاب والخفاجيه الاولى ايلول (سبتمبر) 1981.*
*•معارك سومار تشرين ثان 1981 .*
*•معارك الخفاجية الثالثة والبسيتين الاولى كانون اول (ديسمبر)1981.*
*•معارك كيلان غرب الثانية11 كانون الاول (ديسمبر)1981.*
*•معارك البسيتين الثانية في 7 – 12شباط (فبراير)1982.*
*•معارك منطقة الاحواز نيسان (ابريل )1982 .*
*• معارك الانسحاب من المحمره ايار (مايس) 1982 .*
*•معارك الخفاجية الرابعة والاحواز وغرب الكارون أيار (مايس )1982 .*
*•معارك الانسحاب من المحمرة 22-25أيار (مايس)1982.*
*•معارك الانسحاب من الاراضي الايرانية حزيران (يونيو) 1982 .*
*•معارك شرق البصرة الاولى ( الشلامجة ، التنومة ، القرنة )14 -28/7/1982.*
*•معارك عوارض (كتفي مضيق حران ،كيسكة ، صلاح الدين ،سانوبا) في 22/9/1982 .*
*•معارك قاطع الشيب ( شرق ميسان ) في 6-7شباط(فبراير)1983.*
*•معارك الفكه في 11نيسان (ابريل)1983.*
*•معارك الشيب في 28ايار (مايس)1983 .*
*•معارك حاج عمران في 26تموز(يوليو)1983.*
*•معارك كردمند في 29تموز(يوليو)1983 .*
*•معارك قاطع زرباطية - مهران في آب ( اغسطس ) 1983 .*
*•معارك حوض سومار 7آب (اغسطس)1983 .*
*•معارك احتلال بنجوين من قبل ايران والقوى الكردية المناهضة للدولة في تشرين الاول ( اكتوبر ) 1983 .*
*•معارك شرق البصرة الثانية واحتلال حقول نفط مجنون في 22شباط(فبراير)1984 .*
*•معارك شرق دجلة وتحرير ( قرية البيضة و الصخرة ) في أذار (مارس ) 1984 .*
*•معارك استعادة مخفر بوبيان ، وكشك البصري ، غزيل ، منطقة شركة نفط حقول مجنون ، والسويب .*
*•معارك شرق البصرة الثالثة في نيسان ( ابريل ) 1984 .*
*•معارك تاج المعارك في 12 – 24 آذار ( مارس ) 1985 .*
*•يوم الكويت 26 ايار(مايس)1986 (رداً على عملية انتحارية قامت بها ايران استهدفت شيخ الكويت جابر الصباح اوعزت القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة لكافة قواتها بضمنها ألقوة الجوية وقيادة سلاح الصواريخ ارض – ارض باستهداف معظم المنشآت البترولية والمدن الايرانية الرئيسة وغيرها منذ صباح هذا اليوم وحتى ساعة متاخرة منه واطلق على هذه العمليه تسمية ( يوم الكويت ) جراء كل الاعمال العدوانية التي قامت بها ايران ضد الكويت وبدورها شكرت الكويت القيادة العراقية على ذلك .*
*•معارك احتلال مدينة الفاو العراقية ( وقد استمرت القوة الجوية العراقية تعرضها للقوات الايرانيه 30 يوماً بداً من 10 شباط (فبراير ) 1986 .*
*•معارك جوارته- بنجوين ، وحاج عمران ، وجبل كردكو24/2-31/3 /1986.*
*•معارك مهران الثانية 3 /6 – 11 تموز (يوليو)1986 .*
*•معركة اليوم العظيم 25 – 26 تموز (يوليو)1986 .*
*•معارك الحصاد الاكبر 9 -31 كانون الثاني (يناير)1987 .*
*•معركة حلبجة 16 – 27 آذار (مارس)1988 .*
*• معركة رمضان مبارك ( تحرير مثلث الفاو )17 -18 نيسان (ابريل)1988 .*
*•معركة توكلنا على الله الاولى 25 أيار(مايس)1988 .*
*•معركة توكلنا على الله الثانية 26 حزيران (يونيو)1988 .*
*•معركة توكلنا على الله الثالثة 12 تموز (يوليو)1988 .*
*•معركة توكلنا على الله الرابعة 22 تموز (يوليو)1988 .*
*•معركة تحرير حلبجة في 23 تموز(يوليو)1988.*

*حرب الخليج الثانية والحصار الشامل 1990-2003 *
*لقد اعطى انتصار العراق في حربه مع إيران (1980- 1988 ) العديد من الدلائل والمؤشرات على تفوقه العسكري والاقتصادي والسياسي والعلمي وانعكاسه إيجاباً على أمنه القومي ، وهذا اقلق الدوائر الامبريالية والاستعمارية بسعيها الحثيث على تقوية مصالحها في المنطقة العربية عموماً والخليج خصوصاً وعلى رأسها الولايات المتحدة الامريكية . فبعد شهر واحد من أحتفال العراقيين بهذا النصر أقر الكونكرس الامريكي في ايلول(سبتمبر) 1988مشروع القرار الخاص بفرض الحصار على العراق وتدمير اسلحته وفرض الرقابة عليه ، قدم هذا المشروع السناتورالامريكي (كلايبورن) تضمن القسم الاول والثالث من مشروع القرار إجراءات فرض العقوبات على العراق مصنفة الى عقوبات اولية تشتمل على امتناع الولايات المتحدة بيع أياً من المعدات العسكرية ، ، مشروع القرارهذا لم يصادق عليه الرئيس ريغان في حينه بسبب ضغوط الشركات الامريكية التي لها تعامل تجاري مع العراق ولكن صادق عليه الرئيس بوش بعد مصادقة الكونكرس عليها في تموز(يوليو)1990 .*
* كما تابعت الولايات المتحدة الامريكية فصول الحرب مع ايران حتى نهايتها ، فكانت تقف الى جانب العراق أحيانا لتمرير أجندة معينة والى جانب إيران تارة أخرى وكانت تنظر لانتصار العراق بعين الريبة والتهجس والخوف من المجهول خاصة أن معدلات التفوق العسكري العراقي أصبح متعادل تقريبا مع معدلات التفوق العسكري الإسرائيلي وهذا يشكل خطراً على مصالحها في الخليج والوطن العربي ، ففي نهاية عام 1989 أعدت ألمخابرات المركزية الامريكية تقريرها الذي تضمن ان العراق ينوي مهاجمة إسرائيل والتوسع على دول الخليج العربي و يقترب من انتاج الاسلحة النووية والبايولوجية والكيمياوية وركز التقرير على موضوع المدفع العملاق و الصواريخ بعيدة المدى ونهج العراق نحو الوحدة العربية من خلال إنشاء مجلس التعاون العربي بين العراق والاردن ومصر واليمن ، مما سيشكل خطراً جسيماًعلى مصالحها في منطقة الشرق الاوسط ، وكانت ردود فعل الادارة الامريكية حيال هذا التقرير و بعد التشاور مع بريطانيا ألبدء بمرحلة التخطيط الهادىء لاستدراج العراق وادخاله في مشاكل أو خلق مواقف يصعب على قياداته ألتنصل منها أو أهمالها لكونها تشكل تهديداً لاْمنه القومي .*
*كان العراق بعد حربه مع ايران قد تفرغ للتخطيط من أجل بناء أقتصاده والتوجه الى عمليات إعادة الاعمار والتطوير لبناه التحتية التي تضررت طوال سنوات الحرب والتوجه الى الحياة الطبيعية أسوة بدول العالم الا أن الاعمال الاستفزازية المخطط لها جيداً اوقفت ذلك ، ومما زاد من توتر القيادة السياسية العراقية أيضاً هو أنخفاض أسعار النفط بسبب زيادة الانتاج النفطي لدولتي ألكويت والامارات العربية المتحدة ، نتج عنه خسائر كبيرة في الاقتصاد العراقي ناهيك عن تجاوز الكويت على آبار النفط القريبة من الحدود العراقية الكويتية ومطالبتها العراق تسديد ديونه لها أبان حربه مع إيران وكان العراق يشكو من ضائقه مالية شديدة ، كل هذه الامور خططت لها الادارة الامريكية لأستدراج العراق لفخ الكويت ثم القفز لتطوير ستراتيجتها باستخدام القوه والهيمنة على منطقة الخليج العربي . *
*من الاسباب الرئيسة لهذه الحرب ومن وجهة نظري ثلاث اسباب ,الاول الضغط الامريكي على الرئيس صدام حسين واعطائه الضوء الاخضر بل تشجيعه لدخول الكويت بعد لقائه مع السفيره الامريكيه في العراق (ابريل كاترين كلاسبي )في اشاره تفهم بهذا المعنى ,الثاني القرارات السياسية الخطيرة والتوازنات الاستراتيجية والسياسية احيانا التي جعلت الجيش النظامي على حافة الهاوية ولم يكن له خيار فيها لكونه لم يشارك في اتخاذها او مناقشتها *
*مع الاسف ان اقول حدوث تداخلات كثيره في مبدء القيادة والسيطرة نتيجة فصل فيلقي الحرس الجمهوري والحرس الخاص عن الجيش النظامي واستحداث ادارات ورئاسة اركان خاصه به نتج عن ذلك خلل في التخطيط الاستراتيجي المشترك سواء للعمليات الدفاعية او الهجومية والمفروض تشمل عموم الجيش في خطة واحدة تحت ظل وزارة الدفاع بل اصبح هذا الجزء المهم من حيث التسليح والتجهيز شبه غريب عن الجيش النظامي ولا تربطه به اية روابط مشتركه سواء من حيث التنظيم او التخطيط او الادارة او اتخاذ القرار كما ان وزير الدفاع لاعلاقة له بهذا التنظيم بل لاعلم له ماذا يهدفون.... وضعت كل هذه الجيوش ذات التسليح الجيد والكفوء تحت قيادة قصي صدام حسين الشاب المندفع في قراراته و الغير مناسب لمثل هذه الامور,الثالث استشهاد عدنان خير الله وزير الدفاع بحادث الطائره المشؤوم يوم 5 ايار (مايو )1989 ..(عدنان خير الله قائد كفوء ومهني ومتدرج في المناصب القيادية والسياسية وكان يملك القدره في التاثيرعلى الرئيس صدام حسين و هوالكل في الكل تقريبا باتخاذ معظم القرارات السياسية العسكرية الناجحة والمهمه المتخذه من مجلس قيادة الثورة وكان يعتبر صمام الامان لها و بدأ تاثيره واضحا بعد استشهاده في الكثير مما اتخذ من هكذا قرارات اهمها قرار احتلال الكويت الذي وضع العراق في موقف لايحسد عليه بين الدول العربيه والعالم أتخذت بحقه أقسى العقوبات بقيت ساريه بحقه منذ احتلاله للكويت في 2 اغسطس 1990 حتى احتّل من قبل الولايات المتحده الامريكيه في 9ابريل 2003 .*

* لكي ننصف الجيش العراقي اقول لم يتدخل الجيش النظامي الذي يقوده وزير الدفاع ورئيس اركانه وكافة صنوفه وقادته وامريه في مسالة احتلال الكويت بكافة مراحلها بدءا من تحديد المهمة واعداد تقادير الموقف والتخطيط والتنظيم والتنسيق والقيادة والسيطرة والتنفيذ وانما تم زجه بها بعد التنفيذ واستقرار الاوضاع على الارض وصدور قرارات مجلس الامن التي تهدد باستخدام كافة بنود الفصل السابع تجاه العراق اذا لم ينسحب من الكويت ...وهذه امور اقولها للتاريخ لكوني احد افراد الجيش النظامي ان قرار احتلال الكويت اتخذمن قبل رئيس الدوله باستشارة عدد محدود من القاده السياسيين والعسكريين لايتجاوز اصابع اليد الواحدة ، اما القوه الجويه وطيران الجيش فقد تم تبليغهم بالمهمة قبل 24 ساعه وبسرية شديدة لذلك كان تنفيذهم للمهام دون المستوى المطلوب ادى الى تكبد خسائر جسيمه في طيران الجيش خلال خط رحلتهم الى الكويت قبل فجر يوم 2 اب ...ومن المثير للدهشه وغير قابل للتصديق ان وزير الدفاع الفريق الاول الركن عبد الجبار شنشل ورئيس اركانه الفريق الاول الركن نزار الخزرجي علموا باحتلال العراق للكويت من المذياع أثناء الدوام الرسمي وقد دهشوا لذ لك كونهم المسؤولين عن القوات المسلحة ولا علم لهم بذلك مما ترك لديهم شعور بعدم ثقة رئاسة الجمهوريه بقادة الجيش النظامي . *
* في ايلول 1990 كلفت رئاسة اركان الجيش النظامي بطلب من رئيس الجمهورية أعداد تقدير موقف حول المواجهة المحتملة مع قوات التحالف المزمع ارسالها من قبل مجلس الامن وفق البند السابع لاجبار العراق على الانسحاب من الكويت والذي اتخذ صيغة تقدير موقف سياسي عسكري شارك فيه عدد من القادة العسكريين والمدنيين ناقشو فيه العديد من العوامل العسكرية والمدنية في القطر والمستوى المحتمل لاداء قواتنا العسكرية تجاه القوات الامريكية والقوات المتحالفة معها اضافة للعوامل الاقتصادية والسياسية ، وتوصل القاده في تقديرهم للموقف ان هذه المواجهة ستلحق تدمير كبير في البنا التحتيه للعراق وقواته المسلحة وبالتالي ستجبرقواتنا على الانسحاب من الكويت وتركوا تقدير ذلك للقائد العام للقوات المسلحة في اشاره الى ضرورة الانسحاب من الكويت قبل تطبيق ما تبقى من بنود الفصل السابع ...ولكن لم يؤخذ بهذا التقديرولم يناقش ، بعده أحّيل رئيس اركان الجيش الذي كان يتراس لجنة اعداد تقدير الموقف على التقاعد وعين بدلا عنه الفريق الاول الركن حسين رشيد وأصرصدام حسين على المواجهه مع القوات الامريكيه وعدم الانسحاب من الكويت واشرك مع قوات الحرس الجمهوري والحرس الخاص الموجوده في الكويت كل الجيش النظامي بفيالقه الخمسة وصنوفه المختلفه التي واجهة القوات المتحالفه بصبر وعزيمه في عاصفة الصحراء . *
* لقد استخدم العدوا قواته الجوية بشكل مكثف استطاع من خلالها ترتيب اوضاع قواته البرية على الارض تمكنت من تحقيق نصر سريع حاسم بعد ان تكبدت قواتنا خسائر كبيره في امكانياتها القتالية والفنية وهذا محسوب نتيجة الفارق الكبيربنسب الكفائه النوعيه بينه وبين الحلفاء التي بلغت اكثر من 1 : 20 لصالح قوات التحالف... ناهيك عن التدمير الحاصل في البنا التحتية الارتكازية العراقية اما القوات الجويه العزيزه فقد دمر حوالي50% منها على الارض رغم ذلك تمكنت متصدياتنا اسقاط اكثر من 10 طائرات معادية في القتال الجوي واكثر من 100 مقذوف (كروز توماهوك) وطائرات مقاتله بواسطة وسائل دفاعنا الجوي هذا رغم التفوق النوعي للقوات الامريكيه ، لقد اضطرت القيادة العراقية التنسيق مع ايران لايواء حوالي 140 طائرة قتال وطائرات نقل استراتيجي وطائرات أنذار وسيطرة طائر للحفاظ عليها من القصف الامريكي كبادرة حسن نيه واعادة بناء جسور الموده مجددا مع العراق وتبين بعد ذلك وكعادة ايران اللعب على الحبلين انه بمثابة خدعه انخدع بها القادة العراقيين في المسعى الايراني الغير متوقع بعد ان بينوا لهم انهم ضد امريكا ومع العراق في حربه ضدهم .*
*لقد كانت الفترة المبتدئه بعد انسحاب القوات العراقية من الكويت وحتى احتلاله في 9 نيسان (ابريل )2003 من اصعب الفترات التي مر بها الجيش العراقي عبر سفر تاريخه الطويل فبعد انسحابه الغيرمنظم والمرتبك تطارده القوات المتحالفه رغم وقف اطلاق النار تزامن مع هذا الانسحاب اعمال عنف وغوغاء جراء دخول عناصر مسلحه من ايران بدعم امريكي منظم احدثت فوضى عارمه في معظم المحافظات الجنوبية تمثلت باعمال تخريب وحرق وسرقه لمنشآت الدولة المختلفه وقتل الكثير من ابناء الجيش المنسحبين العزل من السلاح مستغله انقطاع المواصلات مع المركز وفقدان القيادة والسيطرة والارباك الحاصل في عملية الانسحاب ، وقد تدخلت القيادة العراقية بشكل سريع بعد علمها بهذا الامر وتم اعادة تنظيم القوات والسيطرة على الموقف العام وتم القضاء على هذه الاعمال بسرعة واعادة السيطرة على المحافظات التي تاثرة بها وتم القبض على معظم هذه العناصر وفرّ الباقي الى ايران ، ولا مجال لمناقشة ذلك في هذا الايجاز القصير. *

*كما اشرت انفا ان حرب الخليج الثانيه (ام المعارك )كما اطلق عليها احدثت تدميرها واضحا في قواتنا المسلحة بلغ حوالي 50 %واعطاب حوالي 25 %...اضافه ان نصف المتبقي من قوتنا الجوية الصالحة للاستخدام موجودة في ايران ، ونتيجه للحصار الشامل المفروض على العراق من قبل مجلس الامن وعدم السماح باستيراد المواد التي تدخل في الصناعة وعدم السماح بالتبادل التجاري والصناعي مع الدول المستورد منها الاسلحه كافه ادى ذلك الى شبه توقف للآلة العسكرية عندها شمرت القوات المسلحه عن سواعدها بالاعتماد على قدراتها الذاتية وبما متيسر لديها من كفاءات علمية وفنيه بالتعاون مع وزارات الصناعة والتصنيع العسكري والنفط والمعامل المتوفره في القوات المسلحه في اعادة تصنيع وتطوير وادامة معظم المعدات والاجهزة و الاسلحة الثقيلة في كافة صنوف القوات المسلحة من خلال حمله واسعه اظهرت قدرة العراقيين في المطاوله تحت ضغط الظروف الصعبة اضافه الى استخدام مبدء مضاعفات القوه المهم الذي اضاف قدرة اضافية للاسلحة والافراد ادى ذلك الى ارتفاع مستوى الكفاءة النوعية لقدراتنا القتالية واصبحت بمستوى يمكنها من ادارة عمليات دفاعية ناجحه تجاه التهديدات الايرانية المحتملة وبعض التهديدات الامريكية كالتهديد الجوي وغيرها.*
*.نتيجة لنسب التدميرالمشار اليه انفا في قواتنا المسلحة جرى تقليص 40% من اجمالي القوات المسلحة (البريه والجويه والدفاع الجوي )اما القوه البحريه فقلصت الى 70% .*
*نتيجتاً للحصار الشامل المفروض على العراق انخفضت نسب المستوى القتالي والفني للجيش العراقي لكنه أستطاع الحفاظ على نسبة منها بما يتيسر لديه من الاسلحه والمعدات للفتره من 1991 ولغاية عام 2000كحد اقصى يمكن ان تتحملها بسبب تقادم اعمارها وخروج البعض الاخر من الخدمه ( كان يعتقد ان الحصار لم يستمر ابعد من هذا التاريخ لكنه تجاوز ذلك وفق مختلف الحجج التي كانت تختلقها الولايات المتحدة الامريكيه اهمها اسلحة الدمار الشامل التي صورة للعالم امتلاك العراق لها وفق اساليب وطرق خبيثه عبر فرق التفتيش المسخره لاغراضها....بعد هذا العام اعتبرت القوة الجوية خارج الخدمه بسبب تقادم اعمار طائراتها رغم الجهود الخيرة المبذولة في رفع صلاحياتها وتمديد اعمار طائراتها الى الحدود القصوى المسموح بها واحيانا كان يتم تجاوزها أضطراراً لذلك اصبح من المتعذر استخدامها كقدره قتاليه محسوبه كما لا يمكن استخدامها كأحد الاسلحه المؤثره في القوات المسلحة انعكس هذا الامر على الدفاع الجوي وتهالك اجهزته ومعداته وكذلك طيران الجيش وباقي صنوف القوات المسلحة عموماً ...هذه الامور باعتقادي كانت محسوبه جيدا من قبل الولايات المتحده الامريكيه بحيث كان توقيت هجومها في اذار 2003 مناسب جدا وقواتنا المسلحة في اضعف مستوياتها القتالية.*

*تحديدا بعد عام 2000 م بدء العد التنازلي لقدرات وامكانيات وادوار الجيش العراقي والقوات المسلحه عموما لاسبات عديدة كما اوضحت انفا واهمها الحصار الشامل لكل مستلزمات الدفاع الوطني للدولة (السياسية ,الاقتصادية ,الاجتماعية ,العسكرية ,المعنوية ) اصبحت القوة الجوية وفق المفهوم التعبوي العلمي خارج الخدمة وقبلها كانت القوة البحرية بعد هيكلت معظم وحداتها واصبح معظم منتسبيها خارج الخدمه اما القوات البرية التي تعتمد على المتطوعين والمكلفين تقادمت بسبب عدم استقبالها لاي متطوع بعد عام 1991 مما ادى الى ايقاف التسريح منها حتى لمن تجاوز العمر الاقصى للخدمة ادى الى اعتمادها على المكلفين الذين اخذوا يتهربون من الخدمة العسكرية بشتى الاعذار تبعهم المطوعين ثم بعض الضباط وهنا اصاب الجيش طاعون الفساد المالي والاداري الذي بدءا ينتشر رغم شدة العقوبات التي تطبق بحق مرتكبيها كل هذه الامور وغيرها اعطت دلائل حتى للمواطن العادي بضعف المنظومة العسكرية والامنية الداخلية التي تحملت اكثر من طاقتها في مثل هذه الظروف ... كاجراء علاجي لموازنة ضعف الكفاءة النوعية بالعددية اصدر رئيس الجمهوريه في 1998م قرارتدريب الشعب عسكرياً واعادة الضباط والمراتب المتقاعدين للخدمة العسكرية واستحدثت لهم دائرة خاصه ارتبطوا بها هي دائرة النخوة وتم الايعاز الى القيادات الحزبية التنسيق مع هذه الدائرة ودائرة المحاربين ووزارة الدفاع للمباشرة في تدريب عموم الشعب العراقي على حمل واستخدام السلاح وقد نجح هذا الاجراء في زيادة الوحدة واللحمة الوطنية بين ابناء الوطن الواحد الا انه لم يعالج المشكلة الرئيسة وهي ضعف القدرة القتالية عموما وانما اضاف عليها عباً جديدا هو تداخل في مبدء القيادة والسيطرة وضعف الادارة مابين المنظمة الحزبية ووزارة الدفاع...الاجراء الاخر الذي اتخذته القيادة السياسيه هو استحداث تنظيم جديد خارج وزارة الدفاع سمي ( بجيش القدس ) غرضه الضاهري الدفاع ضد العدوا الاسرائيلي ولكن الواقع غير ذلك بل لتعزيز قدرات الجيش العراقي وقد فتح باب التطوع لهذا الجيش عندها التحق الى مراكز التدريب الملايين من ابناء الشعب العراقي رجالا ونساءً منهم الطلبه والموظفين والكسبه والمتقاعدين وحتى ممن بلغ السن القانوني ومن لديه الرغبة في التطوع للقتال مع الجيش العراقي وقد وضعت للملتحق بعض الامتيازات شجعتهم على الالتحاق به .*
*الاجراء الاخر الذي اتخذته القيادة هو استحداث تنظيم آخر جديد خارج وزارة الدفاع هو جيش فدائيو صدام الذي اشترط الانتساب اليه من فئة الشباب بغرض تدريبهم على العمليات الخاصة وبرواتب مجزيه ، ونُسب لقيادته عدي صدام حسين...الحقيقه التي لايمكن انكارها ان هذه التنظيمات اثقلت من مشاكل وزارة الدفاع التي تقود جيش نظامي مدرب وفق ضوابط وغايات واهداف معروفه يجري التدريب عليها... خاصة انها لاتتدخل فيما تخطط له هذه التنظيمات الجديده ولا يربطها تنسيق مشترك.*
* كاجراء صحيح استحدثت عدد من الدوائرهي ( دائرة المحاربين / دائرة الاحتياط القريب / دائرة النخوة / دائرة خدمة الاحتياط / ودائرة خاصة بمعاقي الحرب ) ارتبطت بديوان رئاسة الجمهورية لاستيعاب من تم اخراجه من الضباط بسبب تقليص الجيش كاحتياط استراتيجي للمستقبل يتم سحبه منها عند الحاجه فبدلا من احالته على التقاعد يتم نقله الى هذه الدوائر ويبقى محتفظاً براتب الخدمه الذي كان يتقاضاه مع مخصصاته وكافة امتيازاته فيها .ولهذه الدوائرفروع في المحافظات تسهل استدعائهم عند الحاجه ..ولكن لم يستدعى اياً منهم حتى عند بدء التعرض الامريكي للعراق في 19 اذار 2003 بينما التحق القاده والضباط في مقرات هذه الدوائرمنذ فجر هذا اليوم وهم في شوق للالتحاق بتشكيلاته لمقاتلة العدو ولكن تم الايعاز اليهم الالتحاق بمقرات الفرق والشعب لحزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي وحسب تنسيبهم دون تحديد مهامهم فيها وهذه بدورها لم تتمكن من قيادتهم بالصورة المرجوة واخذت تكلفهم بمهام الحراسة والدوريات والانقاذ نتيجة القصف المعادي وهم برتب كبيره مما احجموا عن تنفيذ مثل هذه المهام التي لاترقى الى مستوياتهم القيادية وطالبوا القيادات الحزبية مفاتحة القيادة العسكرية استيعابهم ضمن تشكيلات الجيش لاخذ دورهم الصحيح ولكن هذا لم يحدث وتصرفوا بشكل كيفي لحماية المناطق التي يسكنوها من عبث الغوغاء والسراق التي انتشرت بشكل كبيرجداً لنهب وسرقه مؤسسات الدوله ودور المواطنين ابان الاحتلال الامريكي للعراق .*
*اما تفاصيل الحرب الامريكية البريطانية على العراق فتحتاج الى شرح وافي ومفصل ولكن اذكر بعضاً من تداعياتها واسبابها فهذه الحرب بدأت بقرار أمريكي – بريطاني خارج الإرادة والشرعية الدولية ، كان له إنعكاساته من قبل المجتمع الدولي من معارض ورافض ، وقد بنت الدولتان دوافعهما لشن هذه الحرب على عدة إدعاءات لم تؤيدها معظم دول العالم ، كامتلاك العراق لأسلحة دمار شامل قادر على استخدامها في خلال دقائق وإدعائهما ان العراق يهدد الامن الدولي وأمن الولايات المتحدة الامريكية بشكل خاص وغير ذلك من إدعاءات ومسوغات وأكاذيب باطلة صادرة من دولة تدعي الديمقراطية ، فبعد احتلال العراق وتوقف العمليات لم يثبت سلامة وصحة أي إدعاء من هذه الإدعاءات بل أتضحت هناك أطماع اقتصادية منها احتكار لانتاج النفط العراقي والاستفاده من عائدات إعمار العراق وأهم من ذلك الاهداف السياسية والجيوسياسية لتحقق الهيمنة على هذه المنطقة الحيوية وإعادة تشكيلها بما يخدم ألمصالح الامريكية ويفرض الوجود الإسرائيلي وزيادة امنه ، كما ان إسرائيل لعبت دوراً مؤثراً في حث الولايات المتحدة الامريكية لشن الحرب على العراق لتدمير قوته العسكرية وأخراجها من حسابات القوى العسكرية المؤثرة على استمرارها في قلب عالمنا العربي .*
*لقد قاتل الجيش العراقي النظامي وجيش الحرس الجمهوري وجيش الحرس الخاص والقوات شبه العسكرية من مقاتلي جيش القدس والفدائيين ومقاتلي تنظيمات حزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي ، والدفاع الجوي القوات الامريكية والبريطانية في معركه قل نظيرها في التاريخ الحديث للفرق الشاسع في ميزان القوى العسكرية يمكن ان اشبهها بقتال شجعان مزودين باسلحة بسيطة ضد قوات معاصرة تقاتل باحدث الاسلحة والمعدات التي تعمل عن بعد ، لقد خُطط للعراقيين ان يقاتلوا بهذا الشكل اعتمادا على شجاعتهم وغيرتهم والتزاماً باوامر وتوجيهات قياداتهم السياسية وكانت نتائجها معروفه مسبقاً ولا تحتاج الى تحليل ، ومن ثم ضياع جهود حثيثه مضنية بذلها قادة العراق عبر سفر تاريخ هذا الجيش العظيم ، لينتهي نهاية مأساوية اليمة ومؤسفة ( ) .*
*سلطة الاحتلال وتاسيس الجيش العراقي الجديد *
* في سابقه خطيره هي الاولى في التاريخ الحديث ان يُحتل بلد من قبل قوة غاشمة بأسم الديمقراطية ويسلب أمنه الوطني وتدُمَر قواه وبناه التحتية وكل ماله صله في دفاعه الوطني سياسياً واقتصادياً واجتماعياً وعسكرياً ومعنوياً ثم تنهب خيراته بشكل مبرمج و يُشرد شعبه ويُكتب دستوره من قبل هذه القوة ويفرض عليه ، ثم تُسّير أمور شعبه وفق أسس ومبادىء لاتمت للواقع الانساني والقانوني والشرعي والحضاري بصلة وبأسم هذه الديمقراطية ، فالمحتل في أول خطواته حل الجيش العراقي رمز الامن والسياده الوطنيه وحاضن قوى الدوله الاخرى ، ذو التاريخ العريق بأدواره الوطنية والقومية المعروفة وحَلّ معه كافة الدوائر الامنية والسياسية والوزارات المهمة في خطوه لانهاء كل ذي صله بمفهوم الدولة العراقية بدل الاستفاده منها على اقل تقدير في العهد الجديد الذي أقره واستعاض عنها بجيش ودوائر أمنية ومؤسسات بداياتها مليشيات ونهاياتها طائفية عرقية لغايات خبيثه لخدمته وإحكام السيطرة عليه من خلال عناصرغريبة لايهمها سوى مصالحها الخاصة ومصالح الاحزاب والفئات المنتمية اليها بعد تغيير تنظيماته التي اعتاد عليها بتنظيمات أمريكية بعيده كل البعد عن العقائد الوطنية والقومية والدروس المستفاده من الملاحم البطوليه التي خاضها وطنياً وقومياً لتتماشى مع الاهداف التي يسعى لها هذا المحتل واعوانه ومحاولة تاسيس ركائز جديده بدأ من الصفر .*
*في منتصف أيار(مارس)2003 نسب الرئيس الامريكي جورج بوش السفير (بول بريمر) حاكماً مدنياً لسلطة الاحتلال ، والذي اصدر في 23آيار ( مايس) 2003 الامر رقم (2) لادارة التحالف تحت عنوان (حل مؤسسات) والذي شمل وزارة الدفاع وكل الهيئات التابعة او المرتبطة بها وكل التشكيلات العسكرية بما في ذلك الحرس الجمهوري والحرس الخاص ومليشيات حزب البعث وفدائيو صدام وجيش القدس ، كما شمل الامر قرار تشكيل جيش جديد يكون هذا الجيش بمثابة الخطوه الاولى وذو مهنية فعالة عسكرياً وممثله لكل العراقيين (هذا كما يدعي الامر) ، وقد عارض كبار قادة الجيش السابق هذه القرارات وحرروا دراسة شامله اوضحو فيها سلبية هذا الامر ومدى انعكاساته السلبية المستقبلية على مستوى الامن القومي العراقي ، سُلمت الدراسة مباشرة الى ( بول بريمر) لكنه برر إصداره للامر بانه جهة منفذة للاوامر الامريكية ولا علاقه له بذلك في إشارة الى صدوره من الحكومة الامريكية وهذا غير صحيح ففي كتاب مذكراته عامي في العراق يشير بول بريمر في الصفحه 25 ماياتي ((في التاسع عشر من مايو، أرسلت مذكرة الى الوزير رامسفيلد تتضمن شرحاً تفصيلياً لتوصياتنا بحل وزارة الدفاع العراقية والهيئات التابعة لها بما في ذلك المخابرات والأمن والجيش والوحدات العسكرية وشبه العسكرية الأخرى، وقلت في مُذكرتي ان هذه الخطوة ستكون حاسمة في سعينا الهادف الى تدمير اسس نظام صدام وإظهاراً للشعب العراقي ان لا عودة لصدام وعصابته ، وقبل إرسال هذه المذكرة الى البنتاغون ناقشتها مع كبار القادة المدنيين والعسكريين في ادارة التحالف ومع القيادة المركزية في قَطر ، في البنتاغون ظل الناطق باسمي ( دان سنيور) ينسق صياغة البيان طوال الليل مع مدير مكتب رامسفيلد( لاري دي ريتا). وفي وقت لاحق من ذلك اليوم، حين أعطاني رامسفيلد التفويض بالمضي قدما في هذا الموضوع ، أبلغت الرئيس بالخطة من خلال رابطة تلفزيونية بالفيديو)) . وفي حينها ظهرت تبريرات مفادها ان وزير الخارجية الامريكي كولن باول وكوندليزا رايس لايعلمان بهذا الامر واعتبروه خطوة غير صحيحة حيث كان المفروض الاستفادة من الجيش العراقي السابق لحفظ الامن والنظام ، لم تهتم الاداره الامريكية وحاكمها الاداري في العراق لما سيجري سبب خطوتها الخطيرة هذه ، وما سيترتب من فراغ أمني مقصود استمر حتى اب ( اغسطس) 2003 حيث نُهبت كل مقرات واسلحة وتجهيزات ومعدات الجيش العراقي برعاية المحتل وباشرافه وتخطيطه.... وكان لمليشيا الحزبين الكرديين حصة الاسد بعد ان استولت على اسلحة الفيلقين الاول والخامس وجزء من اسلحة الفيلق الثاني كاملة غير منقوصة بحجة غنائم حرب حصلوا عليها بعد قتال مع هذه الفيالق ، وما تبقى من اسلحة ومعدات الجيش ومنها القوة الجوية والدفاع الجوي وطيران الجيش نهبت وبيعت كحديد خردة الى إيران ودول الجوارمن قبل اعوان المحتل ، اما مقرات الجيش والقوة الجوية والدفاع الجوي والقوة البحرية بعد نهبها أصبحت عباره عن سكن لمقرات الاحزاب القادمة مع المحتل والغوغاء والعوائل الفقيرة التي كانت تامل تملكها لاحقاً .*

* يذكر بول بريمر أيضاً بمذكراته في الصفحه 23 مايلي( وبينما كنت أناقش المستشار- سلوكومب- حول موضوع الجيش، اتفقنا على عدم استدعاء الجيش القديم الذي كان يخضع لهيمنة السُنة لان ذلك سيثير حفيظة الغالبية الشيعية وسوف يعتبرونه عودة للصدامية دون صدام ، وكذلك عَبَر الاكراد الذين يتمتعون بقدر من الحكم الذاتي والحماية الاميركية من قوات صدام ، عن رفضهم القاطع لاعادة الجيش السابق، وهكذا كان الشعور بعدم الثقة في الجيش السابق ، في أعمق ما يكون، سواء الشيعة او الاكراد، ولا يَسع الولايات المتحدة المجازفة بفقدان تعاون هاتين الفئتين من ابناء الشعب العراقي معها وواجهتنا كذلك ، صعوبات عملية مهمة تعترض استدعاء افراد الجيش السابق!!!!، فكل جيش يحتاج الى ثكنات وقواعد ومعدات، فقد تم تدمير كل القواعد والثكنات عقب اختفاء افراد الجيش عام 2003، كما اختفت كل المعدات العسكرية الخاصة بهم، لم تبق وحدة واحدة او ثكنة واحدة على حالها، وهكذا فان المسألة لا تتعلق باعادة تشكيلة عدة كتائب من الجيش، وحتى لو تمكنا من استدعاء افراد من الجيش، فانه لا مكان لهم ولا معدات ) .*






*تشكيل الجيش العراقي الجديد *
* بعد صدور أمر إلغاء الجيش العراقي جرت العديد من المحاولات لإلغاء هذا الامر لكنها لم تنجح وقد حاول بعضاً من قادته المساهمه الفعلية في الجيش الجديد بعد قناعتهم ان المحتل مصر على الالغاء ولا رجعة في ذلك والسبب من أجل بناء جيش يرتكز على أسس ومبادىء وعقيدة سليمة ، احدى صيغ هذه المحاولات إجراء عدد من اللقاءات مع بعض السياسيين في مجلس الحكم امثال أياد علاوي وعدنان الباججي وجلال الطلباني ومسعود البرزاني وغازي الياور وقائد القوات الامريكية في العراق اللواء شانشيس وغيرهم طرحت عليهم العديد من وجهات النظر في هذا السبيل ولكنها ايضاً لم تفلح ، وقد اتضح اخيراً ان غاية الولايات المتحدة الامريكية بناء جيش يرتكز على مرتكزات امريكية وعليه كانت قد ارسلت بعد احتلال العراق مباشرة عدد من القادة العسكريين العراقيين المؤشرين لديها الى واشنطن في معهد الدفاع الوطني بغرض ارشادهم للاسس المطلوبة في بناء الجيش العراقي الجديد لكي يسهل التعامل معه طالما ان بقاء القوات الامريكية في العراق بات شبه دائمي وسيكون الجيش العراقي الجديد جزءاً من جيش الولايات المتحدة الامريكية .*

*في كانون الاول 2003 استدعي معظم قادة الجيش العراق السابق من رتبة مقدم فما فوق وأجريت معهم العديد من المقابلات في منطقة الاعظمية ببغداد لاختيار من يصلح منهم وفق ضوابط المحتل ، استمرت هذه المقابلات اكثر من خمسة عشر يوماً ، اختير بعدها عدد منهم حيث اجريت مقابلة أخرى نوعية للنخبة المختاره سُئل القاده فيها اسئله تمس الشرف العسكري والمؤسسة العسكرية السابقة نعتوها بالمكروهه والغير نزيهه والمسلطة على رقاب الشعب العراقي مما ولد رد فعل لهؤلاء القادة إحتجوا على طبيعة هذه الاسئلة الغير صحيحة وكان هذا هو المقصود من المقابلة ولم يقبل احداً منهم سوى ضابط واحد هو العميد الركن عبد القادر محمد العبيدي الذي عُين بمنصب قائد القوات البريه ثم وزيراً للدفاع بحكومة نوري المالكي عام 2006 ، باقي منتسبي الجيش الجديد ُقبلوا من خلال الاحزاب التي انتموا اليها بعد الاحتلال أو بتوسط من له نفوذ في سلطة الاحتلال ، وقد بدأت نواة تشكيل الجيش العراقي الجديد في اوائل عام 2004 . *

*توغل المليشيات داخل الاجهزة الامنية الوطنية*
*قبل أن يغادر الحاكم المدني (بول بريمر) العراق بانتهاء مهمته وكبادرة حسن نية كما يدعي وبغرض سد الفراغ الامني والحفاظ على الامن والاسراع بتشكيل الجيش الجديد أصدر أمره المشؤوم ذي الرقم 91 في الاول من حزيران (يونيو) 2004 سمح فيه لتسعة مليشيات كانت تعمل بصفة معارضه داخل و خارج العراق في الجيش الجديد بشرط عدم إشراك اي عنصر من الجيش السابق ولا اياً من حزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي وكافة الاجهزة الامنية الاخرى .*
*الامر 91 .جاء في الامر91 مايلي( إنشاء القوات المسلحة والمليشيات، التي يسعى قانون إدارة الدولة للمرحلة الإنتقالية ، والأمر رقم 91 لسلطة الأئتلاف المؤقتة للسيطرة عليها، لخدمة اهداف جيدة ونبيلة لحماية الناس من إرهاب نظام صدام... توصل مسؤولو الائتلاف الى إتفاقية مع مليشيات وقوات مسلحة مختلفة وسيتم تفعيل سياسة سلطة الائتلاف المؤقتة حول تحول وإعادة اندماج القوات المسلحة والمليشيات وسَيُشرح تأثيره على رجال المليشيات في العراق. نحن نتعامل مبدئياً مع تسعة أحزاب لديها قوات مسلحة /أو مليشيات - وهم الحزب الديمقراطي الكردستاني والإتحاد الوطني الكردستاني ومنظمة بدر وحزب الدعوة وحزب الله العراقي والحزب الشيوعي العراقي والحزب الإسلامي العراقي وحركة الوفاق الوطني العراقي والمؤتمر الوطني العراقي عدد الافراد الذين نتعامل معهم هو حوالي( 100000 الف) مقاتل من المقاومة السابقة.من هؤلاء، حوالي(90%) سينضمون لعملية التحول وإعادة الاندماج ، وسينضم أقل من 60% فقط الى أجهزة الأمن العراقية والبقية سيتم إعادة دمجهم في المجتمع المدني ، لم يعد لجيش صدام وجود، لكن التهديدات الخطيرة الأخرى لا تزال موجودة. يمكن الاستفادة من خبرات ومهارات مقاتلي المقاومة التي اكتسبوها على مدى السنين !!! لجعل العراق أكثر أماناً وأزدهاراً. بينما نحن في حاجة الى تحويل وإعادة اندماج هذه المنظمات المسلحة، نحتاج أيضاً أن نعامل مقاتلي المقاومة السابقين بإحترام لتضحياتهم في الكفاح ضد طغيان صدام ، إن سياسة التحويل وإعادة الاندماج للقوات المسلحة والمليشيات هي سياسة عادلة وشريفة لأولئك المستعدين للعمل ضمن العملية السياسية ، يميز الذين قاتلوا ضد صدام ، بكونهم فعلاً، جنود العراق الموثوق بهم ، وستمد المساعدة لهم وللمحاربون القدامى الأخرون، من ماضي العراق الدامي، ويعاملون على حد سواء. للقيام بذلك، يعين رسمياً مقاتلي المقاومة السابقين كمحاربين قدامى ...) ،كما جاء في هذا الامر ( يوفر للذين مدة خدمتهم تلبي متطلبات التقاعد من الجيش نفس الراتب الذي كانوا يتقاضونة لو كانوا في الخدمة ، السماح لهم وإعطاؤهم الوقت الكافي للأختيار بين الألتحاق بالدوائر الحكومية أو أحدى دوائر الأمن العراقية وعلى سبيل المثال الجيش والشرطة ، و يجعلهم مؤهلين لجميع مميزات المحاربين القدامى، كاختيارهم في برامج التدريب الوظيفي والتوظيف التابعة لوزارة العمل والشؤون الأجتماعية... انتهى الامر 91 ).*
* ثم تلى هذا الامر بعض القرارات والاوامر اتاحت لمن شمله غبن من منتسبي الجيش السابق تقديم طلبه معزز بشهود لكي يسترد حقوقه ، وقد أتاحت هذه القرارات فرصه ذهبيه للكثير ممن ادعوا الغبن تقديم طلباتهم المفبركة مع شهود زور حصلوا على رتب ومناصب عالية وعالية جداً لم يكونوا يحلموا بها واصبح من كان قد أحيل على التقاعد او طرد لاسباب عدم الكفاءة اوغير شرعية وفق القانون يحتل مناصب مهمة في هذا الجيش وهكذا اصبح الجيش الجديد يضم بالاضافة الى المليشيات الحزبية مجاميع من العاطلين وغير الكفوئين لم يستطيعوا أعادة بناء هذه المؤسسه المهمة كسابق عهدها حتى هذا اليوم. *

*الخاتمة *
*في عجالة موجزة بمناسبة الذكرى ٩٥ لتاسيس الجيش العراقي وددت ايضاح بعض الادوار المهمة لهذا الجيش العريق لكي يعي ذلك البعض من ابناء العراق ممن لم يعايشوها بعد سعي امريكا المحموم وايران واعوانهم من طمس هذا الدور المشهود والمعروف لكل الشرفاء والمنصفين من ابناء العراق ، ان مايجري اليوم من اعمال يقوم بها الجيش العراقي الجديد في بعض المحافظات الغربية والشمالية من خلال اجراءات سياسية انعكست ادوارها على الواقع العسكري يندى لها الجبين بعيدة كل البعد عن تاريخه النظالي في مواجهة اعداء العراق لهي دليل دامغ على تبعيته وسوء ادارته المتسمة بالطائفية والعنصرية ...عاش العراق وعاش جيشة المقدام ، وما النصر الا من عند الله .*
*
http://algardenia.com/2014-04-04-19-52-20/fereboaliraq/8175-2014-01-05-17-11-52.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheCamelGuy

@Sargon of Akkad do you think it would be politically possible to see Iraqi F-16's and Saudi F-15's/Eurofighter typhoon hold training dogfights over the deserts they share? I know, dogfights are 'outdated' according to some as long-range missiles and stealth are taking over but it remains a skill NATO air forces train, could be a nice sight but unsure if neighbors want to commit to such exercises showing their weaknesses to neighboring states. Turkey and Greece do this but they share actual disputes and aren't exercising but violating on purpose.

like this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

TheCamelGuy said:


> @Sargon of Akkad do you think it would be politically possible to see Iraqi F-16's and Saudi F-15's/Eurofighter typhoon hold training dogfights over the deserts they share? I know, dogfights are 'outdated' according to some as long-range missiles and stealth are taking over but it remains a skill NATO air forces train, could be a nice sight but unsure if neighbors want to commit to such exercises showing their weaknesses to neighboring states. Turkey and Greece do this but they share actual disputes and aren't exercising but violating on purpose.
> 
> like this



Such training if done under a friendly atmosphere would be beneficial for both sides. If not for retarded regimes in power there is nothing whatsoever that should hinder KSA and Iraq from having joint military exercises again, on a yearly basis for instance or other Arab/GCC states for that matter. Regardless of our political beliefs, visions or ideologies we all must admit that it is a sad sight that neighboring countries, fellow Arab countries moreover, have had so little military cooperation for so long. This does not reflect the peoples aspirations but the select few and the regimes in power. For instance look at the relationship between Syria and Iraq. If those two armies and governments, pre-Saddam and post-Saddam had close ties, none of what we witness today would have likely occurred the way it did. It is very sad when you think about it. What stops those regimes, nations and peoples from working together for mutual benefit?
Imagine the money that the we Arabs have, the manpower and talent and what could have been created of indigenous weapons and what could be achieved in terms of cooperation if sane regimes ruled?

We need such a thing badly in these devise and turbulent times. Arabs in the diaspora help and treat each other well regardless of nationality and always stick together but those living in the region (regimes) are incapable of doing this.

It is a crime IMO.

Also the same thing can be said about internal disputes whether in Iraq or elsewhere in the Arab world. What has happened in Iraq post 2003 should never have happened in a perfect world either. Or Yemen. Or Libya. Or Syria etc. Brother killing brother and I and millions of other Arabs ask for what at the end of the day?

Hopefully things will become better but as long as those cretins continue to rule I do not know if I want to get disappointed as I have been time and time again. Maybe the new generation, once it reaches power, will have learnt from the mistakes of their parents and grandparents generations much like how Europeans learned it the hard way after WW1 and WW2.

The current conflicts from Yemen to Libya are too much.

All I ask is for sanity to return. I don't think that I ask for much. No delusional dreams of reconquering Al-Andalus or whatever. Simple things that should have been an obligation for all parties and which should have been something completely natural. As natural as helping fellow family members if they have trouble of any kind. But no, retards want it differently.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Sargon of Akkad said:


> *تبقى نبراس ذاكرتي ووجداني انت ياجيش العراق الابي
> تم إنشاءه بتاريخ الأربعاء, 06 كانون2/يناير 2016 17:11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تبقى نبراس ذاكرتي ووجداني انت ياجيش العراق الابي
> من ذكريات تاسيس وادوار الجيش العراقي
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اللواء الطيار الركن الدكتور علوان حسون العبوسي
> 
> تمر اليوم الذكرى الخامسة والتسعون لتاسيس الجيش العراقي الباسل وبهذه المناسبة يطيب لي ان احيي كافة العاملين بهذه المؤسسة الشريفة منهم القادة والامرين وضباط الصف والجنود ومن كافة الصنوف الاحياء منهم والاموات تحية العز والمجد والبطولة مخلداً ذكرى هذا اليوم العظيم الذي اضاء بنوره درب الكفاح المسلح ضد اعداء العراق من اميركان وصهاينة وفرس جيلاً بعد جيل تشهد له ارض الكنانة والشام وفارس ، تحيتاً لك ايها البطل الهمام وتحية اكبار واجلال لشهدائك في عليين والله اكبر.*
> 
> *موجز لادوار الجيش العراقي منذ التاسيس وحتى الاحتلال الامريكي البريطاني
> مرحلة قبل التاسيس*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *احتل الانكلیز بغداد في 11 آذار- مارس عام 1917
> وكلنا يعلم بكلمة الجنرال مود المشهورة عند احتلالها ( لقد جئنا محررین ولسنا فاتحین) من أكبر الخدع التي ابتدأ بها الانكلیز حكمهم للعراق. ومن جملة ما قاله أیضا ((إنني مأمور بدعوتكم بواسطة أشرافكم،والمتقدمین فیكم سناً، وممثلیكم، إلى الاشتراك في إدارة مصالحكم، ولمعاضدة ممثلي بریطانیا السیاسیین المرافقين للجیش، كي تناضلوا مع اقربائكم، شمالاً وجنوباً، وشرقاً وغرباً، لتحقیق طموحاتكم القومیة)) ( )...من كتاب الثورة العراقية الكبرى للمؤرخ المؤرخ عبد الرزاق الحسني .*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> * الثورة العراقية عام 1920
> لااريد الخوض في تفاصیل هذه الثورة الخالدة التي یحق للعراقيين والعرب أجمع أن یفتخر وا بها، لأنها هي التي فتحت لهم باب الاستقلال والتخلص من نیر الاستعمار البریطاني البغیض. كما انها مهدت طریق الاستقلال إلى بعض الأقطار العربیة الاخرى .
> عقدت الهدنة بین الد ولة العثمانیة وبريطانيا بتاریخ 31 تشرین الاول – اكتوبر1918 ، وبعد دخول الجیش البریطاني مدینة الموصل أصبح العراق بجملته تحت الاحتلال البریطاني .
> وكان العراقيون یأملون بعد إحتلال بلادهم من قبل القوات البریطانیة، أن
> تتاح لهم الفرصة في تقریر مصیرهم بأنفسهم وتألیف حكومة وطنیة طبقا للعهود التي سبق أن أعطاها الحلفاء وصرح بها رجالهم المسؤولون حول
> تأسیس حكومة وطنیة تستمد سلطتها من رغبة الشعب
> ولكن عهد مجلس الحلفاء الأعلى بالانتداب على العراق إلى بریطانیا في 25 نیسان- ابریل 1920 م، دون أن یستشیرالشعب العراقي.
> استنكر العراقيون قرارات هذا المجلس واعتبر الأنتداب لم یكن سوى الاستعباد والاستعمار. واخذ الأستیاء من ذلك یتطور إلى مقاومة للهیمنة
> الأجنبیة، ثم سرعان ما تحول الى ثورة وطنیة كبیرة، شملت جمیع طبقات المجتمع العراقي ، اندلعت الشرارة الأولى للثورة في (الرمیثة) على إثر اعتقال رئیس قبیلة (بني حجیم) الشيخ شعلان ابو الجون في 30 حزيران- یونیو 1920 م، فهاجمت هذه القبیلة مواقع الحكومة واخرجت زعیمها بالقوة، وحاصرت حامیة الرمیثة حتى 21 تموز – يوليو حیث وردتها النجدات البریطانیة من الدیوانیة وتمكنت من فك الحصار عنها وسحبها إلى الدیوانیة بعد أن تكبدت خسائر عدیدة .
> سرت نار الثورة إلى قبائل المشخاب، فهاجمت قصبة ابو صخیر في 13
> تموز- یولیو، وطردت الحامیة البریطانیة منها، كما أن القبائل المحیطة
> بقصبة الشامیة اخرجت حاكم الشامیة السیاسي من القصبة ، وفي 20 تموز- یولیو، كانت قد تجمعت في الكوفة حامیات النجف وأبو صخیر والشامیة، فضرب الثوار حصا راً شدیدا علیها استمر زهاء ثلاثة أشهر.
> وفي 22 تموز- یولیو، احتل الثوار قریة (الكفل) وفي 23 منه غادرت مدینة الحلة قوات بريطانية كبیرة لاسترداد الكفل وفك الحصار عن الجنود المحصورین في الكوفة، فقاتلها الثوار قتالا شدیداً في (الرارنجية) وأسروا عدداً كبيراً منها والحق وا بها خسائر اخرى كبیرة وغنموا الكثير من الأسلحة والمعدات.
> كانت سدة الهندیة والمسیب وكربلاء والنجف قد اخلیت من الجیش البریطاني فاحتلها الثوار واقاموا ادارات محلیة فیها. وفي الوقت نفسه ثارت منطقة دیإلى وشملت الثورة دلتاوه ( الخالص ) وبعقوبة ومندلي وشهربان(المقدادیة ) وخانقین ثم سرعان ما سرت الثورة إلى( (كركوك) و(اربیل) ثم إلى الفلوجة ، كانت القوات البریطانیة في العراق تتألف من ( 4200 ) جندي بریطاني و( 30000 ) جندي هندي. قامت حكومة الهند بتعزیز القیادة العسكریة في العراق بالرجال والعتاد، حتى بلغت القوات المحتلة ( 12000 ) بریطاني و( 61000 ) هندي و ( 60000 ) متطوع، فتمكنت هذه القوات الفائقة من استرداد المدن الواحدة بعد الاخرى
> وفي نهایة سنة 1920 م، كانت القوات البریطانیة قد استردت ما استولى علیه الثوار خلال الشهور الستة السابقة، وتكبدت القوات المحتلة من جراء الثورة خسائر كبیرة، اقنعت الحكومة البریطانیة بضرورة تبدیل سیاستها في العراق، فاصدرت بیانا بانهاء الادارة العسكریة وتخویل السیر (برسي كوكس) المعتمد السامي البریطاني، تأسیس حكومة وطنیة مؤقتة بمجلس وزراء عراقي، وعقد مؤتمر عام منتخب لیقرر شكل الحكومة الدائمة للبلاد ویضع القانون الأساسي ( ).
> تشكيل الحكومة العراقية المؤقتة .كان تشكیل الحكومة كالاتي: عبد الرحمن النقیب رئیسا للوزراء، طالب النقیب وزيراً للداخلیة ، ساسون حسقیل وزيراً للمالیة، مصطفى الالوسي وزيراً للاوقاف، جعفر العسكري وزيراً للدفاع، عبد اللطیف المندیل وزيراً للتجارة ، عزت باشا الكركوكلي وزيراً للصحة، محمد علي فاضل وزيراً للاشغال والمواصلات، محمد مهدي بح العلوم وزيراً للمعارف. وقد شكل المندوب السامي مجلسا استشاریا لإعانة الوزارات في اعمالها، وتألف هذا المجلس من كل من : عبد الرحمن الحیدري، الشیخ ضاري السعدون، عبد الغني كبة، احمد الصانع، عبد المجید الشاوي، محمد الصیهود، عجیل السرمد، عبد الجبار الخیاط، سالم الخیون، داؤود یوسفاني، فخري الجمیلي ، نجم البدراوي.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *تشكیل الجیش العراقي
> بعد أن تشكلت الحكومة المؤقتة عاد قسم كبیر من العسكريين العراقيين الذین كانوا یقودون الثورة العربیة الكبرى، وقد قرر مجلس الوزراء على توصیة وزیر الدفاع تنظیم الجیش العراقي وتجهیزه على غرار الجیش البریطاني لیكون تأسیس الجیش الوطني دعامة من دعائم الاستقلال الوطني .
> أسست وزارة الدفاع (وكان اول وزیر لها المرحوم الفریق جعفر العسكري ) في بغداد یوم 6 كانون ثاني - ینایر 1921 م.
> ألتاریخ الذي أعتبر مبدأ لتشكیل دوائر الوزارة ، كما شُرع بتسجیل الضباط العراقيين وتعیینهم للمناصب المختلفة فيه.
> في 28 تموز - یولیو 1921 م، تشكل الفوج الأول في بغداد وسمي (فوج موسى الكاظم) ونقل إلى (خان الكابولي) في (الكاظمیة) بتاریخ 17 آب - أغسطس 1921 م، ومنها إلى (الحلة) بتاریخ 9 تشرین الاول- اكتوبر 1921 م. وفي 10 آب - أغسطس 1921 م، تشكل فوج المشاة الثاني في بغداد واستمر تشكیل الوحدات بالتعاقب ( ) .*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *انقلاب الفريق بكر صدقي 29ت1 1936- 11آب 1937
> الفریق الركن بكر صدقي قائد قدیرسطع نجمه عندما كان آمراً لمنطقة الموصل وقام بقمع حركة تمرد الاثوریین عام 1933 فنال تقدیرحكمت سلیمان وزیر الداخلیة آنذاك وتوطدت بینهما صداقة وموده.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *وفي حركات الفرات الأولى سنة 1935 وحركات الفرات الثانیة سنة 1936 اسندت الیه قیادة قوة الفرات التي اخمدت الثورة في تلك المنطقة في السنتین المذكورتین فاعجب به رشید عالي الكیلاني وزیر الداخلیة آنذاك ونمت بینهما صلة قویة من الود والتقدیر.
> في الفترةتشرين الاول(اكتوبر)1936 تسلم الفريق الركن بكر صدقي رئاسة اركان الجيش بعد سفر الفريق الركن طه الهاشمي في مهمة رسمية الى انكلترا ،وقد صادف هذا الوقت موسم التدريب الاجمالي للفرقتين الاولى بقيادة الفريق عبد اللطيف نوري والثانية بقيادة الفريق بكر صدقي بتمرين مشترك في منطقة حمرين ، وقد فاتح الفريق بكر الفريق عبد اللطيف بعزمه للقيام بانقلاب الغرض منه اصلاح اوضاع البلاد والقوات المسلحة .
> صبيحة يوم الاربعاء 29 تشرين الاول (اكتوبر)1936 ظهرت بالجو احدى عشر طائرة القت على بغداد سحابة من الاوراق تحمل بيان الفريق الركن بكر صدقي المشار اليه آنفاً حمل توقيعه تحت مسمى قائد قوات الاصلاح الوطني وكما ياتي (أیها الشعب العراقي الكریم لقد نفد صبر الجیش المؤلف من أبنائكم من الحالة التي تعانونها من جراء اهتمام الحكومة الحاضرة بمصالحها وغأیاتها الشخصیة دون ان تكترث لمصالحكم ، فطلبنا إلى صاحب الجلالة الملك المعظم اقالة الوزارة القائمة وتألیف وزارة من ابناء البلاد المخلصین برئاسة السید حكمت سلیمان ، الذي طالما لهجت البلاد بذكره الحسن، ومواقفه المشرفة.
> أنه لیس لنا قصد من هذا الطلب إلا لتحقیق رفاهكم وتعزیز كیان بلادكم،فلا شك من انكم تعاضدون اخوانكم افراد الجیش ورؤساءه في ذلك وتؤیدونه بكل ما اوتیتم من قوة ، وقوة الشعب هي القوة المعول علیها في الملمات...... فلابد وانكم ستقومون بما یفرضه علیكم الواجب الذي الجأنا إلى تقدیم طلبنا إلى صاحب الجلالة ملكنا المفدى لانقاذ البلاد مما هي فیه ، فتقاطعون الحكومة الجائرة وتتركون دواوینها ریثما تؤلف الحكومة التي ستفتخرون بخدمتها ، اذ ربما یضطر الجیش بكل أسف ، لاتخاذ تدابیر فعاله لا یمكن خلالها اجتناب الاضرار بمن لا یلبي هذه الدعوة المخلصة مادیا وادبیا.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *بعد ذلك انذر الفريق الركن بكر صدقي الحكومة بتقديم استقالتها خلال ثلاث ساعات ، وبعد انتهاء الفترة حلقت ثلاث طائرات في الساعة 1130 فوق بغداد بقيادة العقيد الطيار محمد علي جواد فالقت اربع قنابرسقطت احداها امام مدخل مجلس الوزراء والثانية امام دائرة البريد المركزي قريباً من دار ياسين الهاشمي رئيس الوزراء والثالثة امام البرلمان والرابعة في نهر دجلة .
> تحركت القوات من مناطق تحشدها في مناطق حمرين باتجاه بغداد ووصلتها نحو الساعة 1600 وكانت وزارة ياسين الهاشمي قد استقالت وطلب الملك غازي من حكمة سليمان تاليف وزارة جديدة ، في الساعة 1800 أنجز حكمة سليمان تاليف الوزارة الجديدة وعين الفريق بكر صدقي رئيساً لاركان الجيش .*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *وبعد حين جرت انتخابات جديدة لمجلس النواب وفتتح الملك غازيالمجلس في 27 شباط 1937 والقى خطاب العرش الذي طلب فيه تقوية الجيش وتسليحه وإقرار اللوائح التشريعية لتخصيص الاموال اللازمة لذلك.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *عمدت وزارة حكمة سليمان الى تقوية الجيش وتزويده بسلاح متطور ، وطالب الحكومة البريطانية تنفيذ بنود المعاهدة العراقية – البريطانية لسنة 1930 الخاصة بتجهيز الجيش ، وكان الرد البريطاني مخيباً للامال حيث ردت بعدم وجود اسلحة فائضة لديها مما دفع ذلك وزارة الدفاع الى شراء الاسلحة والمعدات من شركات ايطالية وجيكوسلوفاكية .
> كما حاول بكر صدقي بعد الانقلاب مباشرة توسيع القوة الجوية وتزويدها بطائرات متطورة ،واوعز الى قائد القوة الجوية المقدم الطيار محمد علي جواد بالتفاوض مع الجهات البريطانية في شان هذا الموضوع ،فاتصل بمفتش القوة الجوية البريطانية وعرض عليه رغبة الحكومة في توسيع القوة الجوية العراقية ومدى استعداد بريطانيا بتجهيزهم بثلاث اسراب جديدة في عام 1937 ، من الانواع (هنيدي هيكس )و(هوكر هاريكان) و (هوكر منفردة الجناح)،حيث عدة هذه الطائرات يومئذن احدث الطائرات البريطانية .
> وقد كتبت القيادة الجوية البريطانية في العراق الى وزارة الطيران تعرض طلب العراق معربة عن عدم تلبية طلب العراق سيدفعهم الى شراء مايحتاجونه من دولة اخرى وستكون المانيا ، وقد ذكرت في كتابها ان السبب الذي يدعوها الى التعجل في هذا الطلب يعود الى الوضع المتأزم بين العراق وايران واحتمال حصول صدام مسلح بينهما .
> لم تلبي الحكومة البريطانية طلب العراق فابتاع بكر صدقي من ايطاليا عشرين طائرة نوع (سافويا)و (بريدا) .
> صدرت العديد من الامور المهمة في عهد بكر صدقي عززت قدرات الجيش ادارياً ومعنوياً اهمها ما يلي:-
> •تشريع قانون مجلس الدفاع الاعلى ونظامه
> •قانون خدمة الضباط.
> •قانون التقاعد العسكري ذي الرقم 32 لسنة 1937.
> •معاهدة الحدود بين العراق وايران (وبعدها توقفت بصورة مؤقتة اعتداءات ايران المتتالية على المخافر العراقية والمياه وخروقاتها للاتفاقيات السابقة ، حيث لم يحفلو بالقوانين والاعراف الدولية ولم يحترمو حقوق الجوار...)
> •ميثاق سعد آباد ( وقع العراق في 8 تموز 1937 معاهدة عدم الاعتداء بين العراق وايران وتركيا وافغانستان.
> •اعادة النظر في انظمة وزارة الدفاع .
> •تاليف القوة النهرية وفعالياتها *
> 
> *حركات الامن الوطني
> الجيش هو احد القوى التي ترتكز عليها الاستراتيجية الشاملة للدولة ، وهو احد العناصر المهمة في دفاعها الوطني وعليه كان للجيش العراقي العديد من الادوار العسكرية وفق متطلبات السياسة العامة للدولة منها حركات البرزانيين التي ابتدأت ابان تشكيل الحكومة العراقية الجديدة وحركة الاثوريين والفرات الاوسط وغيرها وكان الجیش العراقي في كل مرة هو الذراع الضارب للحكومة المركزیة في جهودها للحفاظ على وحدة البلاد.
> لذا ینبغي النظر إلى حركات الجیش العراقي سواء ضد الكورد في شمال البلاد، أم ضد الاثوریین هناك، أم ضد القبائل المتمردة في منطقة الفرات الأوسط ضمن هذا المنظور، أي إنه جیش محترف أو جیش الحكومة المهني، یطیع أوامر السیاسیین، ویؤدي واجبه العسكري بكل فعالیة ومهنیة كما تقتضیه أصول المهنة العسكریة. ومن نافلة القول إن هذا الجیش قد ضم بین صفوفه الكثیر من الضباط والجنود الكورد ، بل إن بعضا منهم أصبحوا قادة لامعین فیه، لعل أشهرهم الفریق بكر صدقي، صاحب أول إنقلاب في العراق ، بل في الدول العربیة بعد الحرب العالمیة الأولى، والشخصیة الأخرى هي الفریق الركن نوري الدین محمود، الذي برز اسمه في حركات فلسطین عام 1948 م ، ومن بعدها قاد الفرقة العراقية الأولى وتبوأ بعدها منصب رئیس أركان الجیش، قبل أن يكلف برئاسة وزراء العراق عام 1951 م،ناهیك عن الكثیرین من الضباط والجنود الكورد الذین خدموا بالجیش العراقي خدمة مشرفة زادتهم فخراً وأكسبت الجیش العراقي الباسل شرفا وسمعة عالیة ( ) .
> إن الجیش العراقي كان ومايزال جیشا مهنیا یؤدي واجبه بكل إخلاص ضد أي عدو، داخلي كان أم خارجیا ، وبموجب الأوامر الصادرة الیه من الحكومة التي یقودها السیاسیون. لذا ینبغي النظر لادوار هذا الجيش من منطلق مقاتل یحارب (أعداء الدولة) والخارجین على أوامرها، فقط لانهم أعدا ؤها، ولیس لأنه یكن أو یضمر لهم الكراهية والضغینة.*


our biggest mistake as shiite is that we should appoint a shiite king.


----------



## TheCamelGuy

Old vid parade with new footage i haven't seen before

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1411257815621430


----------



## Malik Alashter

Iraqi rapid reaction forces with VHS 2

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Army research

Guys honest question, Iraqi gear looks pretty good, what's the status on the war against isil, mosul taken back yet ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Army research said:


> Guys honest question, Iraqi gear looks pretty good, what's the status on the war against isil, mosul taken back yet ?


Most of it had been taken.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sahureka2

The two Iraqi corvettes, F 210 Musa bin Nusayr and F 212 ibn Ziyad al Tariq-Laythi (class -500 ibn Nusayr), detained for 26 years at the Italian naval arsenal in La Spezia, yesterday were loaded on the ship Norwegian Eide Trader that will finally transport to the port of Oum Qasr (Iraq)


----------



## Malik Alashter

sahureka2 said:


> The two Iraqi corvettes, F 210 Musa bin Nusayr and F 212 ibn Ziyad al Tariq-Laythi (class -500 ibn Nusayr), detained for 26 years at the Italian naval arsenal in La Spezia, yesterday were loaded on the ship Norwegian Eide Trader that will finally transport to the port of Oum Qasr (Iraq)


lool what we going to do with these rusty pots
italians better keep them and give us our money back.


----------



## sahureka2

Malik Alashter said:


> lool what we going to do with these rusty pots
> italians better keep them and give us our money back.



After the 2014 agreement ended the dispute with Fincantieri, corvettes are now owned by Iraqis.
The two units in the last 26 years have been periodically under hull maintenance, so they should be in good condition, do not know the internal conditions: propulsion engines, generators, and the rest of the electrical and electronic systems, armaments.
Probably will need maintenance before returning them to operating conditions.
Who knows, along the route to reach Oum Qasr (Iraq) passes near *Bandar Abbas *and its naval yards, which are probably capable of restoring ships, including the Oto Melara 76/62 compact, and given the current vouchers Bilateral relations, it could be an opportunity.
Another alternative, if Iraq thinks that its navy does not need this type of naval unit, the government may decide to offer them for sale


----------



## Malik Alashter

sahureka2 said:


> After the 2014 agreement ended the dispute with Fincantieri, corvettes are now owned by Iraqis.
> The two units in the last 26 years have been periodically under hull maintenance, so they should be in good condition, do not know the internal conditions: propulsion engines, generators, and the rest of the electrical and electronic systems, armaments.
> Probably will need maintenance before returning them to operating conditions.
> Who knows, along the route to reach Oum Qasr (Iraq) passes near *Bandar Abbas *and its naval yards, which are probably capable of restoring ships, including the Oto Melara 76/62 compact, and given the current vouchers Bilateral relations, it could be an opportunity.
> Another alternative, if Iraq thinks that its navy does not need this type of naval unit, the government may decide to offer them for sale


Who would buy these junk actually most of the navies already decommissioned this old ships.
the west just bullying the other nations because today they are in power.


----------



## sahureka2

Malik Alashter said:


> Who would buy these junk actually most of the navies already decommissioned this old ships.
> the west just bullying the other nations because today they are in power.



When you have nothing, even these old ships that have never sailed, they can play their job diligently, perhaps not the original one, but with the helicopter platform and the compact 76/62, they would do great patrol activities.
However, if Iraq decides not to use it, if it does well, I imagine who might be interested.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Then they can be used as a patrol boats.


----------



## sahureka2

Today, best quality photos






From the photos posted by an Italian newspaper, it seems that besides the hull cleaning, shortly before had painted the hull
http://www.lanazione.it/la-spezia/cronaca/corvette-iraq-1.3129523


----------



## Super Falcon

They should buy SU 35 S 400 German U 214 Meko class FRIGATES along with Chinese artillery JF 17 CHINKOOK Abrams are useless they can opt for ALKHALID with leopard tank or armata tank


----------



## vostok

Mosul: Fight against ISIS from the sky in 360 video - BBC News

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheCamelGuy

More mi-28 and other helo footage





AWKPS guided rockets seen on the bell 407






CH-5 needed quickly, ordered but will take a while.


----------



## sahureka2

JULY 4, 2017 images of corvette F-210 Musa Bin Nusayr and F-212 Tariq Bin Ziad were published in the Iraqi naval base of Umm Qasr




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1903483383307979


----------



## Glass

Hello, i have a question. As of 2017 which vechile platforms do u use in ur landforces, which planes in ur airforce and which vessels in ur naval force and how many of them. In the coming years there is a possibility that oil prices will raise again and u will also produce more oil which means that more revenue and therefor more maney to spend on equipment what do u plan to buy?


----------



## TheCamelGuy

lllxi1998 said:


> Hello, i have a question. As of 2017 which vechile platforms do u use in ur landforces, which planes in ur airforce and which vessels in ur naval force and how many of them. In the coming years there is a possibility that oil prices will raise again and u will also produce more oil which means that more revenue and therefor more maney to spend on equipment what do u plan to buy?



it's quite a long list, time consuming process to make that list accurate and up to date.

Wiki list, not 100% accurate
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_current_equipment_of_the_Iraqi_Army

And the air force list, scroll below
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iraqi_Air_Force

Don't know about the oil price, but they're seeking to purchase billions of dollars for tanks, artillery, jets, air defense etc.

There were plans for SU-30/MIG-35, S-300/HQ-9 (still not sure if the HQ-9 deal is sealed), T-90 local production etc. But all of this is costly and some were put to hold in 2014 when the oil price fell and IS came.

Ch-5 will come soon. It will take quite some years, no less than 5 to 10 before the army and air force reach their required numbers of heavy equipment. They're looking for a minimum of 800 to 1000 tanks, that many sound overkill to some but it's nowhere near what the army had in 1990; 6000 tanks. Iraq which is mostly flat has always relied on tanks and artillery to maintain firepower superiority on its lands, that combined with SU-25 heavy attack aircraft of which they had 80 during 1990.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glass

TheCamelGuy said:


> There were plans for SU-30/MIG-35



how many ?


----------



## TheCamelGuy

lllxi1998 said:


> how many ?



Given budget constraints initial orders are always around 36 (2 squadrons). The air force commander stated a minimum requirement of 96 fighter jets and a final need for ~200. Currently there will be 35 F-16's, it's not enough to control the airspace, but then again fighter jets are expensive and the current war on IS requires money to go to the army instead.

Maybe they can order some 2nd hand F-16's and complement them with 2 squadrons of SU-30/35 to fill the air superiority component. Anyway to add to that, those f-16's lack AIM-120, no AIM-9X latest version, no JDAM kits, nothing that could threaten an external army.

For now the US will fill the gap of the air component for as long as they are given bases in the country. But they can't be relied on 100% either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glass

interesting. Is that military aid from the US or do u pay for it ?


----------



## TheCamelGuy

lllxi1998 said:


> interesting. Is that military aid from the US or do u pay for it ?



For which equipment?

F-16's were paid by Iraq. US gives some military aid but not for heavy equipment purchases such as tanks or fighter jets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glass

thx for the answers.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Great story.

Can't post the entire article here:

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/special-forces-hero-dubbed-lion-10786736

Some nice recent photos of ISOF in action:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## C130

how much does a ISOF get paid monthly?


----------



## TheCamelGuy

C130 said:


> how much does a ISOF get paid monthly?



No idea but better than regular army.

US allocated $1.3 Bn to expand ISOF to 20K, current 10-12K or so.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

C130 said:


> how much does a ISOF get paid monthly?



https://www.alghadpress.com/news/72147/الغد-برس-تنشر-مسودة-قانون-رواتب-ضباط-ومنتسبي-قوى-ا

Official data from the Iraqi parliament from August last year:

http://ar.parliament.iq/2016/08/13/قانون-جهاز-مكافحة-الارهاب/

They might give them a raise in the future. The salaries are after all increasing steadily in many sectors despite the oil prices having seen better days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmaley

The Iraqi T-90S being assembled at UVZ factory in Nizhny Tagil.









The Iraqi TOS-1A in the same camo.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Defense min., German Amb. discuss ways to boost bilateral relations*
December 20 2017 01:13 PM





Defense min., German Amb. discuss means of bolstering bilateral relations


Iraqi Defense Minister Arfan al-Hayali met with German Ambassador to Iraq Cyrill Nunn at Hayali's office in Baghdad, the media office said on Wednesday.

During the meeting, they discussed ways to enhance the relations between the two nations.

Hayali also broached on Germany's support to the Iraqi army, particularly in training and medical aid, in the next phase.

Meanwhile, Nunn congratulated Hayali on the latest victories over ISIS, confirming his country's support to Iraq post-ISIS era.

ISIS terror outfit has been incurring huge losses in Iraq in recent months, with its affiliates expelled entirely from Mosul, Tal Afar and other areas.

http://www.thebaghdadpost.com/en/st...Amb-discuss-ways-to-boost-bilateral-relations

From the recent victory parade against Daesh some 10 days ago;



















Video:






Still eagerly waiting for joint Iraqi-Arab military exercises whether land, naval or air force. Or most importantly cooperation in the arms industries. Much needed.





















The ministry of defense has a wonderfully detailed Youtube channel that not many other Arab equivalents have. Should have much more subscribers and viewers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Human One

Barmaley said:


> The Iraqi T-90S being assembled at UVZ factory in Nizhny Tagil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Iraqi TOS-1A in the same camo.



When will these be delivered?


----------



## Barmaley

T-90 for Iraq being loaded on the carho ship. I guess, we'll see them in Iraq till the end of this month.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823909484401659904

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TheCamelGuy

Federal police units

They've become battle hardened and more like an army infantry force throughout their operations against IS. Italian police (Carabinieri) is training them nowadays

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Barmaley

T-90S arrived to Iraq. All of 73 ordered tanks will be delivered till the end of this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SipahSalar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Human One

SipahSalar said:


> View attachment 454477



Well spotted by you.


----------



## Human One

TheCamelGuy said:


> Federal police units
> 
> They've become battle hardened and more like an army infantry force throughout their operations against IS. Italian police (Carabinieri) is training them nowadays



Is the federal police aa kind of gendarmerie, like the Carabinieri?


----------



## TheCamelGuy

Human One said:


> Is the federal police aa kind of gendarmerie, like the Carabinieri?



Yes military police, federal police, national police. Different names same meaning, except the situation sort of militarized them more than what a police force should be with them having artillery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

@Malik Alashter 
We have developed BVR missile technology, can equip those F-16s with them easily. Does it needs US-permission?

Fakour with estimated range of 300-350 Km: F-16 can carry it, by matching it with it's radar






It would be much better than AIM-9L/M Sidewinders and AIM-7M Sparrows. USA won't give better than those outdated A2A missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheCamelGuy

mohammad45 said:


> We have developed BVR missile technology, can equip those F-16s with them easily. Does it needs US-permission?
> 
> Fakour with estimated range of 300-350 Km: F-16 can carry it, by matching it with it's radar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be much better than AIM-9L/M Sidewinders and AIM-7M Sparrows. USA won't give better than those outdated A2A missiles.



I don't see how it will integrate with the software of F-16 weapons systems, the F-16's would have to be worked on which is not going to happen as American contractors are maintaining them. AIM-7 is the best missile we'll have for this unless they clear the AIM-120 sale

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

TheCamelGuy said:


> I don't see how it will integrate with the software of F-16 weapons systems, the F-16's would have to be worked on which is not going to happen as American contractors are maintaining them. AIM-7 is the best missile we'll have for this unless they clear the AIM-120 sale


It's Fakour-90 an upgraded version of American AIM-54 phoenix missile. It can be integrated easily, for example Iran has added anti-ship capability to F-14's radar. However, i don't think that Americans would allow such thing happens, since Iranian scientists have to open the radar of F-16s and integrate missile with it's radar. AIM-120 is best but Americans wouldn't sell it as it seems.

If i'm not wrong in Iran, AIM-7 is being produced too but under a different brand/name.


----------



## Muhammed45

The future transporter of Iraqi air force, Antonov An-178, 3 on order :










Iraqi UH-1H





Iraqi Bell OH-58 Kiowa





Iraqi Mil Mi-171E :





Iraqi Mil Mi-24/35 :





Iraqi Mil Mi-28 :





Iraqi Eurocopter EC635





Iraqi Pantsir-S1





Iraqi AN/TWQ-1 Avenger





Iraqi M109 howitzer





Iraqi M198 howitzer





Iraqi T-72 





Iraqi TOS-1 





Iraqi M1A1 Abrams :





Iraqi Aero L-159 Alca

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Iraqi Cessna 208 Caravan






Iraqi F-16 block52





Iraqi Antonov An-32





Iraqi SU-25 :





Iraqi Beechcraft T-6 Texan





Iraqi C-130J Super Hercules





Iraqi C-130 Hercules





Iraqi Super King Air




http://data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4...lrOmKNX8WZjhO6RI4KF2ya7rn2kTuyi3ohCnXF7K//9k=
@TheCamelGuy @Malik Alashter @Iraqiya

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Muhammed45

Two swift ships delivered to Iraqi navy :

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## vostok



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Malik Alashter

mohammad45 said:


> @Malik Alashter
> We have developed BVR missile technology, can equip those F-16s with them easily. Does it needs US-permission?
> 
> Fakour with estimated range of 300-350 Km: F-16 can carry it, by matching it with it's radar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be much better than AIM-9L/M Sidewinders and AIM-7M Sparrows. USA won't give better than those outdated A2A missiles.


You are Furs majoos you have nothing to offer us lool

jokes side without the us cooperation that's impossible 

But for sake of the argument how can you benefit from a bvr like this while your radar has one third of the missile range

I don't think not even in my dreams we will get the all

but what can get is rafale with either mica or the better yet MBDA Meteor

or the Russian sukhoi or migs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

Malik Alashter said:


> You are Furs majoos you have nothing to offer us lool


 

Almost true. Insha'allah we shall see an strong air force for Iraqi armed forces with a diverse arsenal. Iraq had a shining times, although USA tried to cripple Iraq's scientific progress by terrorizing and stealing Iraqi scientists, but i am sure that it can be restored. And let me complete it, we are Shia Majoosis almost sentenced to death by everyone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

@Malik Alashter
Let me show you an Iraqi lion, i'm in favor of him:









Or in an other occasion, a Majoosi kisses the hand of a Tazi :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

i know abo izrael from the media he is very famous but who's the other big guy


----------



## Muhammed45

Malik Alashter said:


> i know abo izrael from the media he is very famous but who's the other big guy


The big one is head of al nujaba. Wonder why don't you know him, a Shia leader in Iraq and anti imperialist one. 
The Iranian guy is head of Quds forces general soleimani, currently he is the second person in military rank after the supreme leader of iran. How is it going in USA my friend, I hope they ,Americans, are already aware of their savage leaders' role in destruction of middle east.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheCamelGuy

Harakat al Nujaba should be disbanded along with all those other political groups, its members need to be solely military men part of an armed force whether they call it the PMU or anything else. These groups are all linked to political factions, military should be fully independent from political actors. Nujaba is deploying forces in Syria without Baghdad approval, Iran's policy is one that doesn't benefit Iraq. 

This is the type of group that started imposing Islamic rule in Basra back in 2007-2008, no one needs that shit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Human One

TheCamelGuy said:


> Yes military police, federal police, national police. Different names same meaning, except the situation sort of militarized them more than what a police force should be with them having artillery.



Thanks.


----------



## Gomig-21

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969597651695099904

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aramagedon

Malik Alashter said:


> You are Furs majoos you have nothing to offer us lool
> 
> jokes side without the us cooperation that's impossible
> 
> But for sake of the argument how can you benefit from a bvr like this while your radar has one third of the missile range
> 
> I don't think not even in my dreams we will get the all
> 
> but what can get is rafale with either mica or the better yet MBDA Meteor
> 
> or the Russian sukhoi or migs


God bless Shia/ Sunni people of Iraq.

Sunni people of Iraq also visit Ahlulbayt (A) Shrines in Iraq and even Iran ...

I hope you buy world’s best of weapons and rebuild your country without Yankee/ Wahhabi, (even Turkish, Kurd, etc..) mischief.

Iraq’s history dates back atleast to 10,000 years and so.

I have found many many pure Iraqis, Bahrainis, Pakistanis, Nigerian, Saudi, etc... in Iran.

When Iranians visit Najaf and Karbala in Arbaeen Iraqis do their best to lodge Iranians guests.

Iraqi Shias/ Sunnis are from our flesh.

God bless your country where shrines of our 5 Shia Imams are located in [all of them too sadly are martyred by *Umayyads (3rd Shia Imam by sword)* and *Abbasids (they martyred Imams by poison) *but imam Mahdi (AS) will not get martyred because Sayyed Khurasani army from Iran will assist his army and they will eliminate Khawarij and Sufiyani]

اَللّهُمَّ عَجِّل لِوَلیِّکَ الفَرَج


Masjid Jamkaran in Qom:






,Where imam Mahdi (AS) fellows will gather around him after his arrival.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammed45

TheCamelGuy said:


> Harakat al Nujaba should be disbanded along with all those other political groups, its members need to be solely military men part of an armed force whether they call it the PMU or anything else. These groups are all linked to political factions, military should be fully independent from political actors. Nujaba is deploying forces in Syria without Baghdad approval, Iran's policy is one that doesn't benefit Iraq.
> 
> This is the type of group that started imposing Islamic rule in Basra back in 2007-2008, no one needs that shit.


ahahah look at his avatar. @Malik Alashter , here we go again.  Future of Iraq belongs to my brothers in Nujaba, @TheCamelGuy . Your thoughts are dead, i mean they were buried with Saddam, and remember that shit is your avatar, destruction of Iraq owes to people like Saddam, his minions created the backbone of ISIS. 

Anyway, the ground reality says otherwise. An other Saddam has attacked northern Syria, let's wait for his outcome. You may improve yourself old man, there are too many Saddams that you can learn from them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

mohammad45 said:


> ahahah look at his avatar. @Malik Alashter , here we go again.  Future of Iraq belongs to my brothers in Nujaba, @TheCamelGuy . Your thoughts are dead, i mean they were buried with Saddam, and remember that shit is your avatar, destruction of Iraq owes to people like Saddam, his minions created the backbone of ISIS.
> 
> Anyway, the ground reality says otherwise. An other Saddam has attacked northern Syria, let's wait for his outcome. You may improve yourself old man, there are too many Saddams that you can learn from them


Some months ago he had put Qasem Solemani avatar. He put random avatars .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

2800 said:


> Some months ago he had put Qasem Solemani avatar.


I hope he finds out that who was responsible for destruction of Iraq. He can remember that Americans were dropping air support in ISIS held areas in northern Iraq. Obviously neither the southern neighbor of Iraq nor Americans wants safety of Iraq. They want to put Iraq against us again, but i am sure that our brothers in Nujaba can satisfy people of Iraq. They are not our puppets in Iraq but the brothers that share us their blood. 

Ahhh let me remind my Iraqi friends USA is arming and training an other extremist group of Kurds called White-flags in Tuz Khurmatu, i don't know when, but Iraq will need our help again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

mohammad45 said:


> I hope he finds out that who was responsible for destruction of Iraq. He can remember that Americans were dropping air support in ISIS held areas in northern Iraq. Obviously neither the southern neighbor of Iraq nor Americans wants safety of Iraq. They want to put Iraq against us again, but i am sure that our brothers in Nujaba can satisfy people of Iraq. They are not our puppets in Iraq but the brothers that share us their blood.
> 
> Ahhh let me remind my Iraqi friends USA is arming and training an other extremist group of Kurds called White-flags in Tuz Khurmatu, i don't know when, but Iraq will need our help again.


*After invasion of west to Iraq almost 2 millions Iraqis are killed [mostly in suicide attacks by wahhabis whom had passed the border from Saudi to Iraq to martyr Shia civilians].*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheCamelGuy

mohammad45 said:


> ahahah look at his avatar. @Malik Alashter , here we go again.  Future of Iraq belongs to my brothers in Nujaba, @TheCamelGuy . Your thoughts are dead, i mean they were buried with Saddam, and remember that shit is your avatar, destruction of Iraq owes to people like Saddam, his minions created the backbone of ISIS.
> 
> Anyway, the ground reality says otherwise. An other Saddam has attacked northern Syria, let's wait for his outcome. You may improve yourself old man, there are too many Saddams that you can learn from them



The display image is to honor the great Ali Hassan al Majid who dealt with hostile internal elements, they are creating problems siding with Israel. Abadi, Maliki have been very soft on them giving them billions of dollars, Ali Hassan al-majid knows how to deal with the problem. I don't care for Saddam who terrorized his people.

I'm in my 20's, the PDF age is fake.



mohammad45 said:


> I hope he finds out that who was responsible for destruction of Iraq. He can remember that Americans were dropping air support in ISIS held areas in northern Iraq. Obviously neither the southern neighbor of Iraq nor Americans wants safety of Iraq. They want to put Iraq against us again, but i am sure that our brothers in Nujaba can satisfy people of Iraq. They are not our puppets in Iraq but the brothers that share us their blood.
> 
> Ahhh let me remind my Iraqi friends USA is arming and training an other extremist group of Kurds called White-flags in Tuz Khurmatu, i don't know when, but Iraq will need our help again.


You assume that I want to put Iraq against Iran as an ally of the US, that is not true. I want to see the PMU a 2nd military force like the army, but one that is not composed of 10+ groups that answer to a political party such as the current situation which is what Iran had worked on since 2003. It's not in Iraq's interests, it's in Iran's interests.

Therefor Nujaba should be either solely a military force or a political one without arms, right now they are leaning between both as are Badr brigades, peace brigades, asaib ahl al haq etc. Iran internally doesn't do what it is doing in Iraq, you don't have a military wing for each Ayatollah.

If you still remember Basra in 2006-2008 it was ruled by thugs who identify as Shi'a militia's, that's the result when they become the strongest force to govern and they are tied to political parties. The army, ISOF etc. they remained when Maliki was replaced with Abadi which came with a change in (foreign) policy. The purpose of the PMU wing is to bring those groups under military command rather than political command.

This is none of your business, neither that of other Arabs who call to dismantle the PMU. It won't be dismantled and Hezbollahi groups aren't needed either. The greatest scenario would be a leader that removes Kurds, dismantles any Iranian influence/ties in the PMU and blows Wahabbis up together with any of its preachers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

TheCamelGuy said:


> The display image is to honor the great Ali Hassan al Majid who dealt with hostile internal elements, they are creating problems siding with Israel. Abadi, Maliki have been very soft on them giving them billions of dollars, Ali Hassan al-majid knows how to deal with the problem. I don't care for Saddam who terrorized his people.
> 
> I'm in my 20's, the PDF age is fake.
> 
> 
> You assume that I want to put Iraq against Iran as an ally of the US, that is not true. I want to see the PMU a 2nd military force like the army, but one that is not composed of 10+ groups that answer to a political party such as the current situation which is what Iran had worked on since 2003. It's not in Iraq's interests, it's in Iran's interests.
> 
> Therefor Nujaba should be either solely a military force or a political one without arms, right now they are leaning between both as are Badr brigades, peace brigades, asaib ahl al haq etc. Iran internally doesn't do what it is doing in Iraq, you don't have a military wing for each Ayatollah.
> 
> If you still remember Basra in 2006-2008 it was ruled by thugs who identify as Shi'a militia's, that's the result when they become the strongest force to govern and they are tied to political parties. The army, ISOF etc. they remained when Maliki was replaced with Abadi which came with a change in (foreign) policy. The purpose of the PMU wing is to bring those groups under military command rather than political command.
> 
> This is none of your business, neither that of other Arabs who call to dismantle the PMU. It won't be dismantled and Hezbollahi groups aren't needed either. The greatest scenario would be a leader that removes Kurds, dismantles any Iranian influence/ties in the PMU and blows Wahabbis up together with any of its preachers.


You speak ideally as if there is no threat remaining against Iraq. Iran wants safety of Iraq as we proved it with our honest fight against ISIS. I dont know about Basra and know for sure that there are too many groups in Iraq and i am approving one of them. 
. We have two different thoughts my friend, i promise you USA will not leave Iraq alone. Iraq is holy land of Shias and its safety means zero outcome for American evils. Maybe thats hard for you to believe but i know the truth i know who and why created and supported ISIS. If you disarm those groups in accordance with American desires due to weaknesses of your army not only in case of equipment but in the field of ensuring destruction of extremist thoughts, an other ISIS on an other spot of Iraq would appear maybe under a different name. The same thing that is happening in Tuz Khurmatu. The last thing that Americans would agree to give Iraqis is sovereignty of Iraq. They were the ones tried to created a Kurdish state and dismember Iraq. Look at Lebanon, a similar scenario,Americans are and were pressurizing Lebanese governors to disarm hezbollah while Israel will be the only beneficial of disarming hezbollah. Oneside is us the other side is Americans and their minions like wahabis and sultanists. You just shoot yourselves in the feet by disarming Nujaba fighters who are ready to die for safety and sovereignty of Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheCamelGuy

mohammad45 said:


> You speak ideally as if there is no threat remaining against Iraq. Iran wants safety of Iraq as we proved it with our honest fight against ISIS. I dont know about Basra and know for sure that there are too many groups in Iraq and i am approving one of them.
> . We have two different thoughts my friend, i promise you USA will not leave Iraq alone. Iraq is holy land of Shias and its safety means zero outcome for American evils. Maybe thats hard for you to believe but i know the truth i know who and why created and supported ISIS. If you disarm those groups in accordance with American desires due to weaknesses of your army not only in case of equipment but in the field of ensuring destruction of extremist thoughts, an other ISIS on an other spot of Iraq would appear maybe under a different name. The same thing that is happening in Tuz Khurmatu. The last thing that Americans would agree to give Iraqis is sovereignty of Iraq. They were the ones tried to created a Kurdish state and dismember Iraq. Look at Lebanon, a similar scenario,Americans are and were pressurizing Lebanese governors to disarm hezbollah while Israel will be the only beneficial of disarming hezbollah. Oneside is us the other side is Americans and their minions like wahabis and sultanists. You just shoot yourselves in the feet by disarming Nujaba fighters who are ready to die for safety and sovereignty of Iraq.



This is why despite calls from the west and Arab governments the PMU should not be dismantled. The PMU is needed as a 2nd military force with its own chain of command to not only (counter-)balance the army but to remain intact when the other one's command collapses from treason or any other reason and vice-verse.

Disarming Nujaba means nothing more than bringing its fighters under central direct PMU command rather than another political actor operating within PMU framework. It is centralizing the PMU, currently it is decentralized. That decentralization has its own benefits but they can remain decentralized without a religious commander above them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SipahSalar

Is there an article or documentary that talks about the widespread use of humvees in iraqi forces against the insurgency.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

TheCamelGuy said:


> This is why despite calls from the west and Arab governments the PMU should not be dismantled. The PMU is needed as a 2nd military force with its own chain of command to not only (counter-)balance the army but to remain intact when the other one's command collapses from treason or any other reason and vice-verse.
> 
> Disarming Nujaba means nothing more than bringing its fighters under central direct PMU command rather than another political actor operating within PMU framework. It is centralizing the PMU, currently it is decentralized. That decentralization has its own benefits but they can remain decentralized without a religious commander above them.


every force in iraq suppose to be under the government lead and order not any other authority rule.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheCamelGuy

Malik Alashter said:


> every force in iraq suppose to be under the government lead and order not any other authority rule.



Iran disagrees, a centralized strong Iraqi government is not in Iran's favor despite what they will say here. Their policy says it, and that is a policy of dozens of militia's.

A centralized, strong militarized Iraq is a threat to all of its neighbors, which is in our interests. 1980s and 1990 was not long ago, they have not forgotten that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheCamelGuy

army special forces (not ISOF) in Basra operation. Recently formed and modeled after US 101st airborne

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Malik Alashter

TheCamelGuy said:


> army special forces (not ISOF) in Basra operation. Recently formed and modeled after US 101st airborne


So they made to the standards of US 101?


----------



## TheCamelGuy

Malik Alashter said:


> So they made to the standards of US 101?


Yes. Training program is based on 101st AAslt Div program

They will make the 3-4 light infantry divisions ISOF commander spoke of in 2014 as part of SF expansion plan.
Training is led by US and Australian forces. It is mostly based on US Ranger training. The idea is to create a better light infantry cadre in the new brigades. This group also trained with SSG in Pakistan.

(Air)-assault infantry that is properly trained is lacking in the ISF, ISOF has been taking that role which is not their task.

Nicknamed Iraqi rangers or army SF, as seen here a 101st logo by a trainee of the group.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

2800 said:


> *After invasion of west to Iraq almost 2 millions Iraqis are killed [mostly in suicide attacks by wahhabis whom had passed the border from Saudi to Iraq to martyr Shia civilians].*



Almost nobody crossed from KSA into Iraq or vice versa but rather the Syrian (the Al-Assad regime being the main regional ally of the Mullah's in Iran)-Iraqi border. As for killings, local infighting mainly and direct or indirect war casualties post-2003.

2 million casualties is a vast overestimation. At most 500.000 have died since 2003. 2 million makes no sense.

Even in a thread like this and on this peaceful Arab section, you are obsessing about KSA, lol. I don't get it. Nobody (hardly) mentions Iran on this section.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/972824663586942976


----------



## Human One

TheCamelGuy said:


> Yes. Training program is based on 101st AAslt Div program
> 
> (Air)-assault infantry that is properly trained is lacking in the ISF, ISOF has been taking that role which is not their task.



This means they are not actually SF but air mobile infantry.


----------



## Torch_v2.0

TheCamelGuy said:


> army special forces (not ISOF) in Basra operation. Recently formed and modeled after US 101st airborne


Impressive


----------



## Gomig-21

One of the T-50's from the recent 2nd batch delivery.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Human One

Gomig-21 said:


> One of the T-50's from the recent 2nd batch delivery.



What are the roles they are used for?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Human One said:


> What are the roles they are used for?



Trainer for fighter pilots.

Iraqi F-16D at Rainbow Canyon, California, in the past few days.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jäger

aside from the F-16s, which jet is the IQAF looking for? MiG-35 would be a good jet for the IQAF considering they flew MiG-29s back in the 1980s-1990s. but also the JF-17 would be another good jet, it is cheaper but as same capabilities with air to air missiles and so forth.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Human One

Nice shots, Gomig. It's a surprise to see only one person in a two seater. Do you think the T-50s would be useful in a counter insurgency role?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jäger

Human One said:


> Nice shots, Gomig. It's a surprise to see only one person in a two seater. Do you think the T-50s would be useful in a counter insurgency role?


T-50s could be used in counter-insurgency for sure, the Philippines used them against Maute Group/ISIS in Marawi city. so I could see the IQAF using theirs against the insurgents for sure, but since they have F-16s and SU-25s I have no idea if the Iraqis would use them since the SU-25s are CAS and their F-16s have targeting pods.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Human One said:


> Nice shots, Gomig. It's a surprise to see only one person in a two seater. Do you think the T-50s would be useful in a counter insurgency role?



Glad you like them. I thought so too. It takes a high-end camera with especially a heck of a lens to take those quality shots which we don't get to see too often of Arabs jets in general. I agree about the single pilot, not something you see very often. I also agree with what @Bundeswehr said about the T-50s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Human One

Gomig-21 said:


> Glad you like them. I thought so too. It takes a high-end camera with especially a heck of a lens to take those quality shots which we don't get to see too often of Arabs jets in general. I agree about the single pilot, not something you see very often.



Could it be an Iraqi instructor undergoing training or a test pilot from the manufacturer?



Bundeswehr said:


> T-50s could be used in counter-insurgency for sure, the Philippines used them against Maute Group/ISIS in Marawi city.


 Did they perform well there?



Bundeswehr said:


> so I could see the IQAF using theirs against the insurgents for sure, but since they have F-16s and SU-25s I have no idea if the Iraqis would use them since the SU-25s are CAS and their F-16s have targeting pods.


 That's logical. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

T-90S/SK

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Human One

Are T-90s in use now?


----------



## Jäger

Human One said:


> Are T-90s in use now?


Russia delivered 36 of 73 T-90s to Iraq right now, if I am not mistaken Russia wants to finish the Iraqi T-90 deal by the end of the year. I read one rumor claiming when Iraq got the T-90s, they also received BMP-3s, but I have not seen any photos of any Iraqi BMP-3s. but Iraq has expressed interest in them.
as well as Iraq receiving the Gorets-M armored vehicle just a month or so ago, making them the first foreign export of the type.
Iraq is moving back to Russia and I show support to an Iraq which is building up their security forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rubber-duck

Hi guys, my first post

first batch of BMP-3 will arrive soon.

Kamaz 5350 general utility tuck arrived this week





T-90

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rubber-duck

*Iraqi air force F-16 airstrikes targeted bomb making factories near the eastern town of Al-Bukamal and were coordinated with Damascus*

Video

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Human One said:


> Could it be an Iraqi instructor undergoing training or a test pilot from the manufacturer?


 
That was a LM test pilot. This is an Iraqi pilot getting ready for a sortie to hunt down and destroy cretins. Probably the one in the video above.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rubber-duck

New pics of T-50iq no: 5018 , 5016 in Korea

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Iraqi pilots training with 3 different block 52s in Arizona.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nahid

Gomig-21 said:


> Iraqi pilots training with 3 different block 52s in Arizona.


what is the total number of f-16 they order?


----------



## Gomig-21

Nahid said:


> what is the total number of f-16 they order?



24 or 26 I think.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Gomig-21 said:


> 24 or 26 I think.


No better than the one Egypt picked up from the Arizona desert..they are useful as tits on a wild boar..


----------



## Human One

Bundeswehr said:


> Russia delivered 36 of 73 T-90s to Iraq right now, if I am not mistaken Russia wants to finish the Iraqi T-90 deal by the end of the year. I read one rumor claiming when Iraq got the T-90s, they also received BMP-3s, but I have not seen any photos of any Iraqi BMP-3s. but Iraq has expressed interest in them.
> as well as Iraq receiving the Gorets-M armored vehicle just a month or so ago, making them the first foreign export of the type.
> Iraq is moving back to Russia and I show support to an Iraq which is building up their security forces.



Good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Human One

Gomig-21 said:


> That was a LM test pilot. This is an Iraqi pilot getting ready for a sortie to hunt down and destroy cretins. Probably the one in the video above.



Interesting to see the weapons. Were they delivered with the F-16s?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Human One said:


> Interesting to see the weapons. Were they delivered with the F-16s?



I'm sure they were, most definitely. From recent operations in Iraq, the Iraqi air force is showing signs of it's legendary prowess that it was well known for in the ME. They've carried out very successful missions against ISIS in several areas in Iraq. Back in 1973 after the 6th October (Yom Kippur) War, Egyptian general Sa'ad Al Shazly spoke very highly of the Iraqi Hawker Hunter squadron and their work over the Suez Canal against the Israelis. He boasted about their performance and how successful they were. I'm sure that tradition of excellence will carry on with today's Iraqi Air Force.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ReturningCamel

We need more money to buid up a large conventional military like that of 1988-1990, one that big is not needed but Iraq forced to be military strong regionally given its geographic position and Iranian & Turkish ambitions as well as interference.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Human One

Gomig-21 said:


> I'm sure they were, most definitely. From recent operations in Iraq, the Iraqi air force is showing signs of it's legendary prowess that it was well known for in the ME. They've carried out very successful missions against ISIS in several areas in Iraq. Back in 1973 after the 6th October (Yom Kippur) War, Egyptian general Sa'ad Al Shazly spoke very highly of the Iraqi Hawker Hunter squadron and their work over the Suez Canal against the Israelis. He boasted about their performance and how successful they were. I'm sure that tradition of excellence will carry on with today's Iraqi Air Force.



I didn't know that. It's impressive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ReturningCamel

Airdrop/airborne whatever u call it





Few months ago a large air operation in western anbar desert

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rubber-duck

As I mentioned before here's the first image of Iraqi BMP-3 in Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The SC

Iraqi BMP-3 ordered:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Those are the items that haven't been officialy mentioned, similarly to the CH-4 which eventually we saw.

The list of items that are also ordered if going by this are

-Mig 35
-CH-5
-S 400 (not sure about this one, very expensive also and not a priority).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Nahid said:


> what is the total number of f-16 they order?



36, 2 crashed so far in the US.

--

70 units of BMP-3 in the first shipment, total 500 BMP-3 were ordered.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Abrams next to a T90





Mi-35

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rubber-duck

Second batch of T-90s/sk arrived couple days ago

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saddam Hussein

*Baghdad yet undecided about buying Russian S-400 systems - Iraqi ambassador*


More:
http://tass.com/world/1014403

--

Very expensive systems though, Iraq would beed 6-7 batteries which would exceed $2-3 billion USD.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

A documentary about the Iraqi revolt against the Brits in 1920.






The clip is some years old but it is a interview of one of the witnesses first hand of the Iraqi revolt against the Brits.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rubber-duck

Photos of Iraqi Bmp-3 and Btr-Mdm at Uralvagonzavod factory - Russia 
I apologize for posting the wrong photos these are the Iraqi once

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Rubber-duck said:


> Photos of Iraqi Bmp-3 and Btr-Mdm at Uralvagonzavod factory - Russia
> I apologize for posting the wrong photos these are the Iraqi once



T-90S and BMP-3. Not too shabby.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saddam Hussein



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LeGenD

mohammad45 said:


> I hope he finds out that who was responsible for destruction of Iraq. He can remember that Americans were dropping air support in ISIS held areas in northern Iraq. Obviously neither the southern neighbor of Iraq nor Americans wants safety of Iraq. They want to put Iraq against us again, but i am sure that our brothers in Nujaba can satisfy people of Iraq. They are not our puppets in Iraq but the brothers that share us their blood.
> 
> Ahhh let me remind my Iraqi friends USA is arming and training an other extremist group of Kurds called White-flags in Tuz Khurmatu, i don't know when, but Iraq will need our help again.


Why can you not keep politics out of this thread?

*Iraqi Security Forces* have a clear idea of who was supporting whom there, and what was happening there. They have experienced Operation Inherent Resolve (OIR) up close, and were part of it.

Iraq would need your help again? I hope Iraq manage to stand on its own feet, and doesn't need your help. We have seen what become of those countries whom you choose to "help." Iranians should learn to mind their own business.

Americans have shed blood and invested a huge sum of money in creating this 'new' Iraq which you praise so much. They have established modern Iraqi Security Forces. They made it possible for Iraqi Security Forces to overcome ISIS in Iraq with OIR, starting with Mosul in 2014.

US also taught Iraq the art of diplomacy. Modern Iraqi parliament encompass representatives from Kurd, Shia and Sunni - the 3 factions who weren't getting along otherwise.

Iraq needs a balanced foreign policy, to succeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmaley

BMP-3 arrived to Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Barmaley said:


> BMP-3 arrived to Iraq.


How many in total please

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmaley

Malik Alashter said:


> How many in total please


Some sources says it's will be 500 in total and 19 machines already arrived. 

But it's not official.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

500 is what they seek but they lack the budget for that most likely

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

Barmaley said:


> Some sources says it's will be 500 in total and 19 machines already arrived.
> 
> But it's not official.


It depends on the cost of the machine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

good iraq has relized that USa ditches them with useless weapons and took their money more than worth of useless weapons on time now iraq is moving to russia hope they buy some good weapons for their navy and few big destroyers and submarines and Su 35 will do wonders for them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Super Falcon said:


> good iraq has relized that USa ditches them with useless weapons and took their money more than worth of useless weapons on time now iraq is moving to russia hope they buy some good weapons for their navy and few big destroyers and submarines and Su 35 will do wonders for them



We don't need destroyers or submarines with our tiny coastline, all we need is a few small corvettes (maybe one that can carry a helicopter) to protect the offshore oil platforms. The naval attack platforms will be from the air force.

If we had expensive destroyers, submarines they would be very close to our neighbors when at base, thus easy targets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

OutOfAmmo said:


> We don't need destroyers or submarines with our tiny coastline, all we need is a few small corvettes (maybe one that can carry a helicopter) to protect the offshore oil platforms. The naval attack platforms will be from the air force.
> 
> If we had expensive destroyers, submarines they would be very close to our neighbors when at base, thus easy targets.


These big ships needed for projecting power while don't have this kind of policy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Malik Alashter said:


> These big ships needed for projecting power while don't have this kind of policy



They're expensive, with high operational cost and will be easy targets for our neighbors. Iraq's naval strike capabilities would be through the air force (anti-ship missiles). But there's other priorities, naval is the last priority.

For now the navy could use some search and rescue helicopters which it doesn't have, if a navy ship sinks/has problems we'd have to rely on US navy support probably

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Malik Alashter

OutOfAmmo said:


> They're expensive, with high operational cost and will be easy targets for our neighbors. Iraq's naval strike capabilities would be through the air force (anti-ship missiles). But there's other priorities, naval is the last priority.
> 
> For now the navy could use some search and rescue helicopters which it doesn't have, if a navy ship sinks/has problems we'd have to rely on US navy support probably


As you said all we need is Corvettes with self defense systems and coastal defense missiles That's enough

We need better air Force and air defense systems something like s-400 or Patriots or the Chinese hq-9 and more of the pantsir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Human One

OutOfAmmo said:


> They're expensive, with high operational cost and will be easy targets for our neighbors. Iraq's naval strike capabilities would be through the air force (anti-ship missiles). But there's other priorities, naval is the last priority.
> 
> For now the navy could use some search and rescue helicopters which it doesn't have, if a navy ship sinks/has problems we'd have to rely on US navy support probably



The navy could make use of multi role helicopters that are capable of being armed with anti-ship missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saddam Hussein

In depth analysis of ISOF post-2014 (90+ pages)
https://www.washingtoninstitute.org/uploads/Documents/pubs/PolicyFocus157-Witty-2.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rubber-duck

" 3D simulator STW-28 for training pilots of Mi-28NE helicopters at the Army Aviation School in Baghdad"





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

the have these in storage while our boys get killed for lacking protection 

our MoD is deeply infiltrated


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Malik Alashter said:


> the have these in storage while our boys get killed for lacking protection
> 
> our MoD is deeply infiltrated



these vechiles are of no use for current operations, infact using them will result in more losses


----------



## Malik Alashter

CamelGuy said:


> these vechiles are of no use for current operations, infact using them will result in more losses


Why?


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Malik Alashter said:


> Why?



The current war against IS is one without a frontline against dispersed hidden fighters that are not using (heavy) vechiles, the vechiles they used are disguised as civillian vechiles and they only use them for hit & run attacks. Using heavy APC's will limit visibility of the Iraqi army, they will be heavily armored but largely blind to their surroundings and slow to respond, easy targets for IS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

CamelGuy said:


> The current war against IS is one without a frontline against dispersed hidden fighters that are not using (heavy) vechiles, the vechiles they used are disguised as civillian vechiles and they only use them for hit & run attacks. Using heavy APC's will limit visibility of the Iraqi army, they will be heavily armored but largely blind to their surroundings and slow to respond, easy targets for IS.


I'm not talking about today I talk about the operations last years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Persian Gulf 1906

Malik Alashter said:


> As you said all we need is Corvettes with self defense systems and coastal defense missiles That's enough
> 
> We need better air Force and air defense systems something like s-400 or Patriots or the Chinese hq-9 and more of the pantsir


why would Iraq need s-400?


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Persian Gulf 1906 said:


> why would Iraq need s-400?



Iraq is in the center of the middle east, holds a lot of wealth and in the middle of geopoltical games. The air defense and air force need a rebuilding, the air force general is seeking around 192 fighter jets. S-400's are needed for obvious reasons, not sure why you're asking that.

When a small US protected vassal like the UAE or Kuwait makes orders for F18's or long-range air defenses no one says anything, when Iraq which is far larger with 40 million people seeks such systems we get this lol. Seems people forgot Iraq was a regional military power a few decades ago, many enemies exist.

We have lunatic Erdogan in the north who wants to play Ottoman sultan, we have Israel in the west which once bombed our nuclear reactor, Iran in the east which is threatening everyone and thus involves Iraq in its policy. There's the Saudis with a massive air force. Would you choose to enable yourself to enforce airspace control if you were in that situation?

Also it's actually good for Iran if Iraq equips itself with S-400, Saudi Arabia and Israel would not be able to use the airspace to reach Iran in case any such scenario occurs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CG96

Any update on the batch of F16s coming in? Best guess they all won't come in until Suwayra Air base is finished


----------



## Philip the Arab

CG96 said:


> Any update on the batch of F16s coming in? Best guess they all won't come in until Suwayra Air base is finished


@CamelGuy and @Malik Alashter will know the most information about this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

CG96 said:


> Any update on the batch of F16s coming in? Best guess they all won't come in until Suwayra Air base is finished


Are you Arab mate?


----------



## CG96

Philip the Arab said:


> Are you Arab mate?



No I am not Arab. I just follow Iraqi military updates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CG96

Does anyone have any good details on the Iraqi army special forces regiment. Like training length and style.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

CG96 said:


> Does anyone have any good details on the Iraqi army special forces regiment. Like training length and style.



There's 2 main groups that go under the SF tag.

-ISOF/CTS (Counter Terrorism Service) (not part of the army)

See these 2 documents for detailed reports on ISOF/CTS.
https://www.brookings.edu/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/David-Witty-Paper_Final_Web.pdf

https://www.washingtoninstitute.org/uploads/Documents/pubs/PolicyFocus157-Witty-3.pdf

-Iraqi army ranger regiment, these have recently been created under Australian/US military supervision in Camp Taji to fill the role that ISOF/CTS has been fulfilling. Their training is modeled after the US 101st airborne div.

Then there's the ERD/ERU (emergency response divison/unit) under the ministry of interior, they're the SF unit of the Federal Police. You can find more on them on Youtube/Web, said to be an effective force as seen from their OPS and a US general's words.

--

IQAF might seek Qatar's Mirage 2000's according to some sources

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CG96

CamelGuy said:


> There's 2 main groups that go under the SF tag.
> 
> -ISOF/CTS (Counter Terrorism Service) (not part of the army)
> 
> See these 2 documents for detailed reports on ISOF/CTS.
> https://www.brookings.edu/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/David-Witty-Paper_Final_Web.pdf
> 
> https://www.washingtoninstitute.org/uploads/Documents/pubs/PolicyFocus157-Witty-3.pdf
> 
> -Iraqi army ranger regiment, these have recently been created under Australian/US military supervision in Camp Taji to fill the role that ISOF/CTS has been fulfilling. Their training is modeled after the US 101st airborne div.
> 
> Then there's the ERD/ERU (emergency response divison/unit) under the ministry of interior, they're the SF unit of the Federal Police. You can find more on them on Youtube/Web, said to be an effective force as seen from their OPS and a US general's words.
> 
> --
> 
> IQAF might seek Qatar's Mirage 2000's according to some sources



Thank you 
So ISOF would be equivalent to green berets and CTS Is like delta. And 1 special forces regiment are equivalent to 75th ranger regiment so they are under ISOF? Or are they just like army commandos ?


----------



## Saddam Hussein

CG96 said:


> Thank you
> So ISOF would be equivalent to green berets and CTS Is like delta. And 1 special forces regiment are equivalent to 75th ranger regiment so they are under ISOF? Or are they just like army commandos ?


orga

ISOF is just the military unit that falls under the CTS bureau, the CTS bureau answers to the prime minister.
CTS = Counter Terrorism Service.

They are not different organizations, just different names in the command hierarchy.
ISOF was trained to be modeled after US green berets/delta but have been misused for other type of operations due to their effectiveness.

The equivalent of the 75th ranger reg is being created in Camp Tajii, they go as Iraqi army rangers. Being trained for larger-scale combined arms assaults. The purpose is also for them to replace the missions currently taken by ISOF so that ISOF can focus on their SF missions, not clearing cities and taking airfields/oil refineries.

ISOF is not part of the army, neither part of the ministry of defense.

Currently there's a lot of armed organizations.

Ministry of Defense
- army
- rangers SF, falls under the army
- air force
- navy
Ministry of Interior
- police
- federal police
- ERU/ERD SF
- PMU (with its own SF units but they're very decentralized so it's hard to list this in hierarchies).
ISOF, separate organization

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CG96

CamelGuy said:


> orga
> 
> ISOF is just the military unit that falls under the CTS bureau, the CTS bureau answers to the prime minister.
> CTS = Counter Terrorism Service.
> 
> They are not different organizations, just different names in the command hierarchy.
> ISOF was trained to be modeled after US green berets/delta but have been misused for other type of operations due to their effectiveness.
> 
> The equivalent of the 75th ranger reg is being created in Camp Tajii, they go as Iraqi army rangers. Being trained for larger-scale combined arms assaults. The purpose is also for them to replace the missions currently taken by ISOF so that ISOF can focus on their SF missions, not clearing cities and taking airfields/oil refineries.
> 
> ISOF is not part of the army, neither part of the ministry of defense.
> 
> Currently there's a lot of armed organizations.
> 
> Ministry of Defense
> - army
> - rangers SF, falls under the army
> - air force
> - navy
> Ministry of Interior
> - police
> - federal police
> - ERU/ERD SF
> - PMU (with its own SF units but they're very decentralized so it's hard to list this in hierarchies).
> ISOF, separate organization



That makes sense thank you


----------



## The SC




----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


>


I feel Iran is going to get their hands on one of these and copy some of the sub-systems on their next tank.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> I feel Iran is going to get their hands on one of these and copy some of the sub-systems on their next tank.


They might or might not, it depends on the contract with Russia.. or if there are some pro-Iranian army officers who might borrow the designs and hand copies to Iran..but Iran can buy them from Russia.. it is easier..


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> They might or might not, it depends on the contract with Russia.. or if there are some pro-Iranian army officers who might borrow the designs and hand copies to Iran..but Iran can buy them from Russia.. it is easier..


You believe the Karrar is actually a functional Iranian produced tank or just a fancy T-72 with exterior armor and designs.


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> You believe the Karrar is actually a functional Iranian produced tank or just a fancy T-72 with exterior armor and designs.


Well, what I know from different sources is that Iran was progressing in its defence industries with the help of Russia and China.. it also tries to get its hands on a lot of Western technologies by different means.. and it is not shy to reverse-engineer anything it can put its hand on.. So Karrar is most likely better than the old T-72 internally and externally..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nahid

The SC said:


>


which verson t 90 it is? how many unit iraq bought?


----------



## The SC

Nahid said:


> which verson t 90 it is? how many unit iraq bought?


T-90S..just around 100 a couple years back..most likely the numbers will increase..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

The SC said:


>



The problem in Iraq is the constant talk about the past, yes the past (recent pas as in 70s) was a period of advancement and the country is rich in history especially on the level of knowledge.

But currently, they don't like to talk about now and no one seems to fix it. People aren't well behaved, education is far from a priority and everyone with power is corrupt to the core. The system the US presented to Iraq just doesn't work well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

CamelGuy said:


> The problem in Iraq is the constant talk about the past, yes the past (recent pas as in 70s) was a period of advancement and the country is rich in history especially on the level of knowledge.
> 
> But currently, they don't like to talk about now and no one seems to fix it. People aren't well behaved, education is far from a priority and everyone with power is corrupt to the core. The system the US presented to Iraq just doesn't work well.


Well, that was the aim of the US anyhow.. but Iraq will get back strong again.. it is just a matter of time.. hey buddy we are talking about Sumer, Babylon and the fertile crescent civilisation cradle.. it is the past yes.. and it is the guarantor of the future also..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saddam Hussein

The SC said:


> Well, that was the aim of the US anyhow.. but Iraq will get back strong again.. it is just a matter of time.. hey buddy we are talking about Sumer, Babylon and the fertile crescent civilisation cradle.. it is the past yes.. and it is the guarantor of the future also..



I don't doubt that it'll get fixed but that'll take a long time. The population is growing strongly thus the country can wield some good power in the region if governance gets good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CG96

CamelGuy said:


> orga
> 
> ISOF is just the military unit that falls under the CTS bureau, the CTS bureau answers to the prime minister.
> CTS = Counter Terrorism Service.
> 
> They are not different organizations, just different names in the command hierarchy.
> ISOF was trained to be modeled after US green berets/delta but have been misused for other type of operations due to their effectiveness.
> 
> The equivalent of the 75th ranger reg is being created in Camp Tajii, they go as Iraqi army rangers. Being trained for larger-scale combined arms assaults. The purpose is also for them to replace the missions currently taken by ISOF so that ISOF can focus on their SF missions, not clearing cities and taking airfields/oil refineries.
> 
> ISOF is not part of the army, neither part of the ministry of defense.
> 
> Currently there's a lot of armed organizations.
> 
> Ministry of Defense
> - army
> - rangers SF, falls under the army
> - air force
> - navy
> Ministry of Interior
> - police
> - federal police
> - ERU/ERD SF
> - PMU (with its own SF units but they're very decentralized so it's hard to list this in hierarchies).
> ISOF, separate organization



I was in another forum and someone said," incorrect. ISOF does not equal CTS.
ISOF forces are the teeth components under CTS.

CTS is the command staff/ministorial level and includes seperate sections from ISOF [intel, Support, procurment, etc] - analoges to USSOCOM/DoD, while ISOF is the equivalent to USSOF .

Watch out on the ERUs. Every province has 1-6 of them. The Provincial ERUs are police bns [think precinct] with a company of SWAT equivalents under local command [~36].

The National ERD/ERUs are HRT equivalents directly under MoI.

Note that this was true 8 years ago as it is now - the diff is that CTS was finally parlimentary approved after Malaki was gone..."


----------



## Saddam Hussein

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1109835462313758721

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Swordbreaker12

New Iraqi Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Swordbreaker12 said:


> New Iraqi Air Force
> View attachment 560202
> View attachment 560203
> View attachment 560204
> View attachment 560205
> View attachment 560206
> View attachment 560207
> View attachment 560208
> View attachment 560209


Could you try to stop getting banned m8?


----------



## Swordbreaker12

F-16IQ

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Swordbreaker12

L-159

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mithridates

Swordbreaker12 said:


> L-159
> View attachment 560324
> View attachment 560325
> View attachment 560326
> View attachment 560327


do you have any information on which missiles IAF uses??


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Mithridates said:


> do you have any information on which missiles IAF uses??



AIM-7 sparrow
AIM-9L/M

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Swordbreaker12

KAI T-50

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

Swordbreaker12 said:


> New Iraqi Air Force
> View attachment 560202
> View attachment 560203
> View attachment 560204
> View attachment 560205
> View attachment 560206
> View attachment 560207
> View attachment 560208
> View attachment 560209


Welcome happy to see you again


----------



## Swordbreaker12

In 2014 Iraq signed a deal for 24 Ah-64 Apaches. By signing the deal, the Iraqi Armed Forces would have a fleet of extremely high-skilled attack helicopters. Apart from the Apaches, last year Baghdad also signed an agreement with Russia for the purchase of 12 Mil Mi-28 Havoc helicopters, the AH-64 E’s main rival, which are primarily used by the Russian Armed Forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mithridates

this is good to see iraq is rebuilding its air force.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Swordbreaker12 said:


> In 2014 Iraq signed a deal for 24 Ah-64 Apaches. By signing the deal, the Iraqi Armed Forces would have a fleet of extremely high-skilled attack helicopters. Apart from the Apaches, last year Baghdad also signed an agreement with Russia for the purchase of 12 Mil Mi-28 Havoc helicopters, the AH-64 E’s main rival, which are primarily used by the Russian Armed Forces.
> View attachment 560416



Not signed, was just a request for proposal. The US proposed it, Iraq went for the Mi-28 instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Swordbreaker12

CamelGuy said:


> Not signed, was just a request for proposal. The US proposed it, Iraq went for the Mi-28 instead.


We have a 50 Billion US$ deal with the US !!! 
Anyway in january i was in iraq i already saw an Apache alongside a chinook


----------



## Swordbreaker12

Mithridates said:


> this is good to see iraq is rebuilding its air force.


We Need to strenghten our Air Defence


----------



## Philip the Arab

Swordbreaker12 said:


> We Need to strenghten our Air Defence


I agree 100%. SHORAD and HIMAD systems should be acquired ASAP for Iraq to have some form of independence in military assistance from the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Swordbreaker12

C-130j Super Hercules & KC-130


----------



## Swordbreaker12

Iraq Drone capabilities

Scan Eagel 
MQ-1 Predator 
CH-4
SCMI


----------



## Saddam Hussein

don't have any mq predator



Philip the Arab said:


> I agree 100%. SHORAD and HIMAD systems should be acquired ASAP for Iraq to have some form of independence in military assistance from the US.


best to move away from AMerican stuff

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

CamelGuy said:


> don't have any mq predator
> 
> 
> best to move away from AMerican stuff


South Africa....


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Philip the Arab said:


> South Africa....



I prefer they go ahead with that S-400, listening too much to America isn't good


----------



## Philip the Arab

CamelGuy said:


> I prefer they go ahead with that S-400, listening too much to America isn't good


America can mess up Iraqs economy. Look at Iran and how they cut oil exporting.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

BMP-3

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Swordbreaker12

CamelGuy said:


> don't have any mq predator
> 
> 
> best to move away from AMerican stuff


Yes we have 3 of them Gifted from the US after the invasion


----------



## Swordbreaker12

Philip the Arab said:


> South Africa....


This system is Trash


----------



## Swordbreaker12

CamelGuy said:


> BMP-3


Looks badass but that remebered me when we're self sufficient


----------



## Philip the Arab

Swordbreaker12 said:


> This system is Trash


Lol how?


----------



## Swordbreaker12

Bell 407

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Swordbreaker12

Eurocopter EC635

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Swordbreaker12

Bell OH-58 Kiowa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Swordbreaker12

Sikorsky UH-60 Black Hawk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Swordbreaker12 said:


> Sikorsky UH-60 Black Hawk
> View attachment 560610
> View attachment 560611
> View attachment 560612
> View attachment 560613
> View attachment 560614
> View attachment 560615
> View attachment 560616



Idk what you're doing but Iraq doesn't have any of these neither mq1 Predator drones


----------



## Swordbreaker12

CamelGuy said:


> Idk what you're doing but Iraq doesn't have any of these neither mq1 Predator drones


We do have !!! They are stationaded at camp Taji i will inform you about them in a short time


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Swordbreaker12 said:


> We do have !!! They are stationaded at camp Taji i will inform you about them in a short time



Those are American and other coalition aircraft providing training to Iraqi forces in camp taji.

Camp Taji has a training program for the 'Iraqi Rangers', an SF unit of the regular army, not ISOF. It's overseen by the Australian army and modeled after the 101st US airborne, That's why many coalition helicopters are involved, to train this unit on airborne assault raids.

Iraqi helicopters are deployed in combat ops so they're not free for training as often


----------



## Swordbreaker12

CamelGuy said:


> Those are American and other coalition aircraft providing training to Iraqi forces in camp taji.
> 
> Camp Taji has a training program for the 'Iraqi Rangers', an SF unit of the regular army, not ISOF. It's overseen by the Australian army and modeled after the 101st US airborne, That's why many coalition helicopters are involved, to train this unit on airborne assault raids.
> 
> Iraqi helicopters are deployed in combat ops so they're not free for training as often


Muricans left in march 2018 *Not entirely*
We have weapon Systems provided by the trump Administration but are not given price publicly i saw some of them


----------



## CG96

CamelGuy said:


> Those are American and other coalition aircraft providing training to Iraqi forces in camp taji.
> 
> Camp Taji has a training program for the 'Iraqi Rangers', an SF unit of the regular army, not ISOF. It's overseen by the Australian army and modeled after the 101st US airborne, That's why many coalition helicopters are involved, to train this unit on airborne assault raids.
> 
> Iraqi helicopters are deployed in combat ops so they're not free for training as often



I've heard from some sf soldiers that their training is way longer than U.S. 75th ranger regiment training (RASP) which is 2 months long. ISF training is around 9 months. And that there is some training performed in Jordan.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

CG96 said:


> I've heard from some sf soldiers that their training is way longer than U.S. 75th ranger regiment training (RASP) which is 2 months long. ISF training is around 9 months. And that there is some training performed in Jordan.



RASP 1, RASP 2 trainees aren't fresh from civillian life they already graduated basic soldier training

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ranger_Assessment_and_Selection_Program


----------



## CG96

CamelGuy said:


> RASP 1, RASP 2 trainees aren't fresh from civillian life they already graduated basic soldier training
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ranger_Assessment_and_Selection_Program



That’s true but relative to the rest of their army special forces counterparts it’s way shorter to the 6-12+months of training


----------



## Saddam Hussein

CG96 said:


> That’s true but relative to the rest of their army special forces counterparts it’s way shorter to the 6-12+months of training



that's true regular iraqi army training is quite short from what i know, the US/UK SF creation of ISOF was a proper success as it's very effective in every way and remained so throughout several wars. Unfortunately the same can't be said for many other units, the ministry of interior's ERD/ERU is also effective. Same for the 9th armored division lately, not so much a few years back though.

Who knows, the army rangers unit being made in Camp Taji will turn out a success. In my opinion the police forces need to be enabled a lot more to be able to handle the tasks without the army, will have to be quite a strong police force though compared to other countries police duties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CG96

CamelGuy said:


> that's true regular iraqi army training is quite short from what i know, the US/UK SF creation of ISOF was a proper success as it's very effective in every way and remained so throughout several wars. Unfortunately the same can't be said for many other units, the ministry of interior's ERD/ERU is also effective. Same for the 9th armored division lately, not so much a few years back though.
> 
> Who knows, the army rangers unit being made in Camp Taji will turn out a success. In my opinion the police forces need to be enabled a lot more to be able to handle the tasks without the army, will have to be quite a strong police force though compared to other countries police duties.



From what I hear back training for the Iraqi army is 3 months long. And ranger training is 9 months. And you’re correct the police need to take more responsibilities. The army should be on the border and in more isolated regions that ISIS is still operating in at night. The army should adopt a new uniform policy and upgrade equipment as well


----------



## CG96

CG96 said:


> From what I hear back training for the Iraqi army is 3 months long. And ranger training is 9 months. And you’re correct the police need to take more responsibilities. The army should be on the border and in more isolated regions that ISIS is still operating in at night. The army should adopt a new uniform policy and upgrade equipment as well



Basic training *


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CG96

The SC said:


>




They aren’t viewable


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

The SC said:


>


Iraqi Airforce does operate tankers right?


----------



## The SC

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Iraqi Airforce does operate tankers right?


It was an exercise with US airforce.. the tankers belong to the latter..



CG96 said:


> They aren’t viewable


They are from 9th sq..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Elite 22nd

Introducing the local Iraqi Kafil-1 tank, which will be joining the Al-Abbas Combat Division. It's built on a T-55 chassis with a 110mm barrel. Photos were leaked by Tactical Cell yesterday, Armor was commissioned by Maytham Zaidi to the unit today.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Elite 22nd said:


> Introducing the local Iraqi Kafil-1 tank, which will be joining the Al-Abbas Combat Division. It's built on a T-55 chassis with a 110mm barrel. Photos were leaked by Tactical Cell yesterday, Armor was commissioned by Maytham Zaidi to the unit today.


That's new gun desgined locally or it's the 115 russians smooth bore of the t62 also it looks like these group part of Hashd Shaabi.


----------



## The SC

Elite 22nd said:


> Introducing the local Iraqi Kafil-1 tank, which will be joining the Al-Abbas Combat Division. It's built on a T-55 chassis with a 110mm barrel. Photos were leaked by Tactical Cell yesterday, Armor was commissioned by Maytham Zaidi to the unit today.


The Iraqi design Kafil-1 presented in 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

The SC said:


> The Iraqi design Kafil-1 presented in 2018


The turret resemble the Israeli merkava 1 
but way small and very simple looks like made of sheet metal maybe this is just a mock up

the is the russian 100 mm the rifle one very old and not effective 

Now they call it the diamond of Iraqi military industry!!!!!!!15th 
the design on paper looks way better than the mock up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Malik Alashter said:


> The turret resemble the Israeli merkava 1
> but way small and very simple looks like made of sheet metal maybe this is just a mock up
> 
> the is the russian 100 mm the rifle one very old and not effective
> 
> Now they call it the diamond of Iraqi military industry!!!!!!!15th
> the design on paper looks way better than the mock up


It is a mock up..made by private interests.. this can be a good tank against insurgent.. but no way as an MBT..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

The SC said:


> It is a mock up..made by private interests.. this can be a good tank against insurgent.. but no way as an MBT..



it's purpose is a low-cost fire support vehicle, like the BMP but heavier. They didn't intend this as MBT. It's the kind of tank that can be supplied to PMU units as well.

MBT's provide an offensive capability, it seems for now Iraq is not going on a path of preparing for large-scale military offensive capability as there are other gaps to fill. So defensive capabiltiy against tanks is filled by ATGW's mostly, Khafeel tank provides support/offensive capability in urban insurgency.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Malik Alashter

CamelGuy said:


> it's purpose is a low-cost fire support vehicle, like the BMP but heavier. They didn't intend this as MBT. It's the kind of tank that can be supplied to PMU units as well.
> 
> MBT's provide an offensive capability, it seems for now Iraq is not going on a path of preparing for large-scale military offensive capability as there are other gaps to fill. So defensive capabiltiy against tanks is filled by ATGW's mostly, Khafeel tank provides support/offensive capability in urban insurgency.


Then it was easy for them to convert the t55 and its like to BMPT with anti-tank missiles and heavy guns






And that would be easier to do


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Malik Alashter said:


> Then it was easy for them to convert the t55 and its like to BMPT with anti-tank missiles and heavy guns
> 
> View attachment 565080
> 
> 
> And that would be easier to do



That's what they did, except a large 120mm cannon instead of a turret.

BMP-3 serves the turret providing IFV vehicle for Iraq


----------



## Malik Alashter

CamelGuy said:


> That's what they did, except a large 120mm cannon instead of a turret.
> 
> BMP-3 serves the turret providing IFV vehicle for Iraq


Its the d-10 100 mm not 120

I dont know we have the BMP-3 but even if we do this is not working the same way as the BMPT at all this platform works as a fighting vehicle that can support tanks and infantry while the IFV works as a defensive vehicle to its crew
plus this vehicle BMP-3 is as deadly to its crew as the t-72 so its not save for neither tanks or infantry my thoughts


----------



## Philip the Arab

Imho I think Iraq and Jordan should do a jv to produce armored vehicles for Iraqi army. The vehicles made now are too new, and KADDB has a lot to offer for security forces.










No disrespect here but I think that new tank could have been better with Jordanian help because of their past experience with modifications of Centurion tanks and such.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> Imho I think Iraq and Jordan should do a jv to produce armored vehicles for Iraqi army. The vehicles made now are too new, and KADDB has a lot to offer for security forces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No disrespect here but I think that new tank could have been better with Jordanian help because of their past experience with modifications of Centurion tanks and such.


Are you deleted Al kafil tank posts? If yes why? Or who deleted that posts and why?


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Wilhelm II said:


> Are you deleted Al kafil tank posts? If yes why? Or who deleted that posts and why?



No they're here: https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iraq-takes-first-steps-to-producing-its-own-military-vehicles.608377/

Anyway, a lot more information, including pics of the tank are on the Arabic forum: http://iraqimilitary.org/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

CamelGuy said:


> No they're here: https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/iraq-takes-first-steps-to-producing-its-own-military-vehicles.608377/
> 
> Anyway, a lot more information, including pics of the tank are on the Arabic forum: http://iraqimilitary.org/


I'm getting old


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> Are you deleted Al kafil tank posts? If yes why? Or who deleted that posts and why?


What do you think of Iraq cooperating with Jordan?


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> What do you think of Iraq cooperating with Jordan?


You know that is confusing question they are so different in economy and education Iraq have strong corruption even in government I heard that upgraded tank was militia work not army I don't think it is possible today but on future sure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

They can seek local production with assistance from many countries, including Russia, Ukraine etc. That's not the problem. Iraq has been in a constant stage of war since the new army was formed in 2003, and they had to prepare for each one of those. The post 2004 low-level insurgency, the 2006-2008 civil war, the 2014-2018 ISIS war. There was simply no room to invest for local production plans of large projects.

Kafeel tank is an effort of the PMU military industry not the army, they're for PMU units.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Philip the Arab

CamelGuy said:


> They can seek local production with assistance from many countries, including Russia, Ukraine etc. That's not the problem. Iraq has been in a constant stage of war since the new army was formed in 2003, and they had to prepare for each one of those. The post 2004 low-level insurgency, the 2006-2008 civil war, the 2014-2018 ISIS war. There was simply no room to invest for local production plans of large projects.
> 
> Kafeel tank is an effort of the PMU military industry not the army, they're for PMU units.


Aren't the groups the PMU are fighting armed with ATGMs? This honestly won't be able to take even an older generation At-3.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Philip the Arab said:


> Aren't the groups the PMU are fighting armed with ATGMs? This honestly won't be able to take even an older generation At-3.



Even the Iraqi M1A1M Abrams can't take the new generation of ATGM's well which IS has in some quantities. They could've pushed for local production of T90MS perhaps even, the problem is finance. Whilst Iraq is very rich money somehow is short, maybe corruption or maybe the high need for money in other sectors such as electricity and mainly reconstruction of Mosul, Ramadi, Fallujah etc.

Iraq has planned its tank inventory in several levels for the short-term given the restricted availability of money.

With the tier 1 level tanks being the Abrams and T90's, followed by T72's and the Kafeel tank providing PMU with armored mobile heavy strike capability for which otherwise they'd have to rely on the army 9th division. T90, M1 Abrams or Kafeel tank. It won't make that much difference when it comes to fighting a group like IS.

For anti-tank capability Iraq currently relies on its tanks, ATGW and air assets (Su-25's, helicopters etc.) It fills the gap and allows other sectors to be developed, including air defense (S-400 perhaps). It will take many years as arms are expensive, but it's unlikely we will see a tank inventory like during Saddam's regime with 6000 or even 1000 tanks. A more realistic push is to 600 tanks.

When it comes to effective anti-tank weapons I believe Iraq should upgrade its existing SU-25's to the newest, they'd be a capable tank destroyer.


----------



## Philip the Arab

CamelGuy said:


> Even the Iraqi M1A1M Abrams can't take the new generation of ATGM's well which IS has in some quantities. They could've pushed for local production of T90MS perhaps even, the problem is finance. Whilst Iraq is very rich money somehow is short, maybe corruption or maybe the high need for money in other sectors such as electricity and mainly reconstruction of Mosul, Ramadi, Fallujah etc.
> 
> Iraq has planned its tank inventory in several levels for the short-term given the restricted availability of money.
> 
> With the tier 1 level tanks being the Abrams and T90's, followed by T72's and the Kafeel tank providing PMU with armored mobile heavy strike capability for which otherwise they'd have to rely on the army 9th division. T90, M1 Abrams or Kafeel tank. It won't make that much difference when it comes to fighting a group like IS.
> 
> For anti-tank capability Iraq currently relies on its tanks, ATGW and air assets (Su-25's, helicopters etc.) It fills the gap and allows other sectors to be developed, including air defense (S-400 perhaps). It will take many years as arms are expensive, but it's unlikely we will see a tank inventory like during Saddam's regime with 6000 or even 1000 tanks. A more realistic push is to 600 tanks.
> 
> When it comes to effective anti-tank weapons I believe Iraq should upgrade its existing SU-25's to the newest, they'd be a capable tank destroyer.


Iraq should cooperate with Ukraine to assemble ATGMs in house. Agree?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Philip the Arab said:


> Iraq should cooperate with Ukraine to assemble ATGMs in house. Agree?



They already do, but they haven't been mass produced.

Iraq also produces Russian ATAKA guided missiles locally for its attack helicopters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

CamelGuy said:


> They already do, but they haven't been mass produced.
> 
> Iraq also produces Russian ATAKA guided missiles locally for its attack helicopters


Really?? Can you give me a link?
Great I thought Iraq Military industry was destroyed after war and not reborn


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Wilhelm II said:


> Really?? Can you give me a link?
> Great I thought Iraq Military industry was destroyed after war and not reborn



My Arabic reading skills aren't that good, you can find it or ask it on that iraqimilitary forum. Such news is also over the years posted on the monthly MoD released Khaima magazine.

Items that are being produced locally are often artillery shells, mortar shells, bombs (unguided), rockets etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

CamelGuy said:


> My Arabic reading skills aren't that good, you can find it or ask it on that iraqimilitary forum. Such news is also over the years posted on the monthly MoD released Khaima magazine.
> 
> Items that are being produced locally are often artillery shells, mortar shells, bombs (unguided), rockets etc.


Needed productions



CamelGuy said:


> My Arabic reading skills aren't that good


Me too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> Needed productions
> 
> 
> Me too


Can you read any Arabic? I learned how a couple years back but speaking and grammar are difficult for me.


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> Can you read any Arabic? I learned how a couple years back but speaking and grammar are difficult for me.


So low you know that I'm born in Iran Tehran and I always used Farsi at this moment I'm in a little community who speaks Farsi in Turkmenistan and still speak Farsi in majority times I just speak Brocken Arabic with my father and mother



Philip the Arab said:


> Can you read any Arabic? I learned how a couple years back but speaking and grammar are difficult for me.


Arabic is one of hardest language for who speak English from first day

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saddam Hussein

New navy base being built in Basra, will be the largest one (larger than the one in Umm Qasr)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CG96

Any updates on Qwat Khasah?


----------



## Alshawi1234

Some updates. 

Iraqi forces in general are slowly reorganizing and recovering from the war. Intensive training is ongoing as well as repairing old equipment. Nothing significant on any new arms deals. Corruption is as it was. Lack of automated monitoring allowing for corrupt officers to keep tens of thousands of dollars through in their contracts. Overall the military is more capable and operational than before. However lack of political leadership and anti-corruption moves are limiting it from achieving its full potential. 


Anti-terrorism operations are ongoing. IS groups are being put down faster than they can regroup. Most IS elements don’t have safe havens inside towns or cities so they choose isolated areas such as mountain caves, desert valleys and farms to organize and meet. 

Here’s some of the continuous operations against IS elements.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

CG96 said:


> Any updates on Qwat Khasah?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178268141169893376
Only seen them deployed in an operation near Basra against drug smugglers, have not seen them deployed against ISIS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CG96

CamelGuy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1178268141169893376
> Only seen them deployed in an operation near Basra against drug smugglers, have not seen them deployed against ISIS



They are getting the secrecy the ICTF should be getting


----------



## CG96

Alshawi1234 said:


> Some updates.
> 
> Iraqi forces in general are slowly reorganizing and recovering from the war. Intensive training is ongoing as well as repairing old equipment. Nothing significant on any new arms deals. Corruption is as it was. Lack of automated monitoring allowing for corrupt officers to keep tens of thousands of dollars through in their contracts. Overall the military is more capable and operational than before. However lack of political leadership and anti-corruption moves are limiting it from achieving its full potential.
> 
> 
> Anti-terrorism operations are ongoing. IS groups are being put down faster than they can regroup. Most IS elements don’t have safe havens inside towns or cities so they choose isolated areas such as mountain caves, desert valleys and farms to organize and meet.
> 
> Here’s some of the continuous operations against IS elements.



Has logistics made any improvements? Rarely hear from the non infantry roles in the Iraqi army, even though it’s the backbone of any army. The lack of automated logs probably is effecting logistics too.


----------



## CG96

Any thoughts on the demotion of Lt. Gen. Abdul-Wahab al-Saadi and how it will effect the growth of the Iraqi army?


----------



## CG96

I recently spoke to some members of the Iraqi army and discussed some concepts of the Iraqi army. From what I’ve gathered. Basic training for non-officer soldiers is 3 months long. Officer training is 3 years. And artillery school and armor school is 6 months. We also spoke about the 51,090 soldiers that were recently reinstated. I was told the total number of Iraqi soldiers is now 120,000. If anyone can verify or add to this information it’d be greatly appreciated .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

CG96 said:


> I recently spoke to some members of the Iraqi army and discussed some concepts of the Iraqi army. From what I’ve gathered. Basic training for non-officer soldiers is 3 months long. Officer training is 3 years. And artillery school and armor school is 6 months. We also spoke about the 51,090 soldiers that were recently reinstated. I was told the total number of Iraqi soldiers is now 120,000. If anyone can verify or add to this information it’d be greatly appreciated .





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1106534055036760065
of which 120.000 Iraqi soldiers passed through US-led coalition training, not all soldiers passed through this training as far as I know.

Iraqi police was always a much larger force than the army post 2004, whether that is still the case I do not know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CG96

CamelGuy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1106534055036760065
> of which 120.000 Iraqi soldiers passed through US-led coalition training, not all soldiers passed through this training as far as I know.
> 
> Iraqi police was always a much larger force than the army post 2004, whether that is still the case I do not know.



I’m not sure how many did but he just told me there was 120,000 total now just in the army. I’m not sure how many are in the police force I’ll see if I can find some police officers on social media. But I am wondering what the total number is for the whole ministry of defense. If anyone has an information or estimates that will also be gladly appreciated


----------



## CG96

A fellow named David M Witty told me about an analyst named Michael Knights who has reported on the Iraqi army. Here’s one of his reads 
https://www.washingtoninstitute.org/uploads/The-future.pdf


----------



## Saddam Hussein

CG96 said:


> Any updates on Qwat Khasah?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202571681035935744
1st Qwat al-Khasah Special Mission Company, an elite Iraqi Ministry of Defense force, conducted its first partnered mission with Coalition Special Operation Forces in Tarmiyah, Iraq, Nov. 23, 2019. The QK SMC led a partnered clearance operation targeted two Daesh bed down locations to deny the terrorist group safe haven. 

"The Qwat al-Khasah is an elite force with specialized training. They give the Iraqi MOD more capability to raid ISIS remnants," said Brig. Gen. Yahya Rasool, Iraqi MOD spokesman 

The operation involved a small arms enemy engagement, but no reported Coalition injuries. 

QK was recently assessed as a viable partner for Iraq-focused, counter-terrorism missions with Special Operations Joint Task force – Operation Inherent Resolve. This first successful partnered counter-terrorism mission marks the continual strengthening of the Iraqi Security Forces. 

"We remain committed to providing the necessary training, advice, and assistance to the Iraqi Security Forces," said U.S. Air Force Maj. Gen. Eric T. Hill, SOJTF-OIR commander. "The Iraqi security forces are taking the fight to Daesh." 

The Qwat al-Khasah, Arabic for "Special Forces," is a highly trained and specialized infantry unit, similar to the U.S. Army Rangers, with expertise in small unit tactics for counter-terrorism operations. 

According to the Iraqi MoD Facebook page, the Qwat al-Khasah can be rapidly deployed via ground or air within 24-72 hours throughout Iraq to seize, clear, and hold terrain. 

The QK School was first stood up in 2015 and the now fully operational 1st Qwat al-Khasah Battalion was formed in November 2017, with an additional two battalions formed since then. The 2nd Qwat al-Khasah Battalion and 3rd Qwat al-Khasah Battalion are expected to be fully operational by the end of 2020. 

The 1st and 2nd QK battalions have been used in small operations since 2018 while concurrently going through training. They are known as the reserve force within the Iraqi MoD to support and strengthen Iraqi Army and other Iraqi Security Forces.

https://www.inherentresolve.mil/Rel...iraq-ministry-of-defense-deploys-elite-force/


----------



## CG96

CamelGuy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202571681035935744
> 1st Qwat al-Khasah Special Mission Company, an elite Iraqi Ministry of Defense force, conducted its first partnered mission with Coalition Special Operation Forces in Tarmiyah, Iraq, Nov. 23, 2019. The QK SMC led a partnered clearance operation targeted two Daesh bed down locations to deny the terrorist group safe haven.
> 
> "The Qwat al-Khasah is an elite force with specialized training. They give the Iraqi MOD more capability to raid ISIS remnants," said Brig. Gen. Yahya Rasool, Iraqi MOD spokesman
> 
> The operation involved a small arms enemy engagement, but no reported Coalition injuries.
> 
> QK was recently assessed as a viable partner for Iraq-focused, counter-terrorism missions with Special Operations Joint Task force – Operation Inherent Resolve. This first successful partnered counter-terrorism mission marks the continual strengthening of the Iraqi Security Forces.
> 
> "We remain committed to providing the necessary training, advice, and assistance to the Iraqi Security Forces," said U.S. Air Force Maj. Gen. Eric T. Hill, SOJTF-OIR commander. "The Iraqi security forces are taking the fight to Daesh."
> 
> The Qwat al-Khasah, Arabic for "Special Forces," is a highly trained and specialized infantry unit, similar to the U.S. Army Rangers, with expertise in small unit tactics for counter-terrorism operations.
> 
> According to the Iraqi MoD Facebook page, the Qwat al-Khasah can be rapidly deployed via ground or air within 24-72 hours throughout Iraq to seize, clear, and hold terrain.
> 
> The QK School was first stood up in 2015 and the now fully operational 1st Qwat al-Khasah Battalion was formed in November 2017, with an additional two battalions formed since then. The 2nd Qwat al-Khasah Battalion and 3rd Qwat al-Khasah Battalion are expected to be fully operational by the end of 2020.
> 
> The 1st and 2nd QK battalions have been used in small operations since 2018 while concurrently going through training. They are known as the reserve force within the Iraqi MoD to support and strengthen Iraqi Army and other Iraqi Security Forces.
> 
> https://www.inherentresolve.mil/Rel...iraq-ministry-of-defense-deploys-elite-force/



I saw this on the Facebook page the other day. They look good. However, they are not funded like ICTF. They recently ditched the k2c rifle for the m4 but I honestly think they should switch to the sig551 and let the army get a hold of more m4s to fulfill the need for more infantry soldiers. They also should use the old 36commando battalion uniform as there primaries. But ICTF won’t let them go. I spoke to some special forces guys and they still buy some of their equipment sometimes. They’re very well trained though.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

CG96 said:


> I saw this on the Facebook page the other day. They look good. However, they are not funded like ICTF. They recently ditched the k2c rifle for the m4 but I honestly think they should switch to the sig551 and let the army get a hold of more m4s to fulfill the need for more infantry soldiers. They also should use the old 36commando battalion uniform as there primaries. But ICTF won’t let them go. I spoke to some special forces guys and they still buy some of their equipment sometimes. They’re very well trained though.



True, ISOF has its own ministry level branch whereas this group is part of the army. the whole idea of Australia and the US for developing this group is to have ISOF focus on recon and other SF type missions rather than large-scale assault operations. This force is supposed to take over those large scale assault operations, but before they actually replace ISOF for that will take years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CG96

CamelGuy said:


> True, ISOF has its own ministry level branch whereas this group is part of the army. the whole idea of Australia and the US for developing this group is to have ISOF focus on recon and other SF type missions rather than large-scale assault operations. This force is supposed to take over those large scale assault operations, but before they actually replace ISOF for that will take years.



True. They are the 75th rangers of Iraq. Interesting how they ditched the Korean k2 rifles. I spoke to one member and he said they aren’t reliable. I’d vouch for the sig 551 for them. Beautiful Swiss rifle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

CG96 said:


> True. They are the 75th rangers of Iraq. Interesting how they ditched the Korean k2 rifles. I spoke to one member and he said they aren’t reliable. I’d vouch for the sig 551 for them. Beautiful Swiss rifle.



Can I ask how do you speak to them, are you inside Iraq


----------



## CG96

CamelGuy said:


> Can I ask how do you speak to them, are you inside Iraq



Instagram. Tons of of them are on their. They take a lot of pictures[emoji23] and their captions are kinda hard to translate. But they are genuinely open to my questions. I have a pretty good connect for ICTF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

In 2009, my father was an Instructor at arty school & had students from multiple friendly states.

Including Iraqis, I was once shopping and this shopkeeper calls me coz he couldn’t understand what the an Iraqi officer & his wife wanted (it was clothing corner of the store).

They were shopping for local clothes, so after helping them find what they wanted, I asked him why they wanted to buy Pakistani clothes.

His answer surprised me when he said “it’s dangerous”, yes those days were bad but not US invasion bad lol.

And than ISIS emerged, and I remembered what the guy said.

Just sharing a story.

I hope the guy is alive and doing well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CG96

I don’t know if anyone asked this, but are there any Iraqi military or police in this forum? I speak to a good amount on Instagram, but never really see them on here. Their feedback would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Sina-1

Iraq uav program from a majoosi perspective!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232934700710342656


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249950851663310848


----------



## Elite 22nd

Officers and ranks of the Iraqi air force during the rocket inspection station with their Russian partners on multiple and different roles and methods of air combat, with a view to achieving the surprise to hostile forces, on the one hand, and the benefit of economy in the physical and human efforts and potential, on the other hand, highlights the importance of expanding use of aircraft for accurate and smart guided missiles..
The constellation of the Air Force Command in (Air Weapons Section) works in the field of missile monument in airplanes, and photos show a group of officers for the weapons department at the rocket inspection station.

The (KH-29) is a guided missile used to hit strategic targets, working on a Su-25.
This station is to understand the missile in terms of comprehensive examination of all parts such as a steering lens, rocket engine, destructive head inspection, and measuring missile speed to advance in scientific technical progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Elite 22nd

Iraqi PMU 26th Brigade announces a new project, the assembly of new ‘high quality’ Drone named ‘Hashd’ which has military Intel capabilities and civil uses in agricultural, traffic & security.




https://twitter.com/TomtheBasedCat/status/1271893113712324610/photo/1

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Elite 22nd

The PMU has way more armour than previously thought, especially because some of the Brigades have tank battalions outside of the formation of the Armor Directorate based in Tuz. 

For the longest time, Tafouf Brigade (Brigade 13) was only known to have some GRADs deployed at the Syrian border. Now it's known that they have Armor alongside Brigades 26 and 313/314. Maybe others.

The PMU are also continuing with their ongoing rehabilitation project for their armoured units.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Iraq signs the purchase of four French military radars

*Ground Master 400 from Thales





*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Aster 30 air defense also purchased it seems

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Iraqi army Mi-28 Havoc attack helicopter







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372263199622496267

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

That Mi-28 has the weirdest nose of all the attack helicopters out there but goes to show you the Russian engineers don't care about looks and always consider function over form any day with any aircraft on any day of the week!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375738091286183936


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Gomig-21 said:


> That Mi-28 has the weirdest nose of all the attack helicopters out there but goes to show you the Russian engineers don't care about looks and always consider function over form any day with any aircraft on any day of the week!



The nose contains radio guidance equipment which guides Ataka V

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

The End Of Iraq's F-16 Fleet Is A Real Possibility As Lockheed Contractors Prepare To Leave


Without U.S. technicians, the fall from grace of the Iraqi Air Force’s Viper fleet could be complete.




www.thedrive.com


----------



## The SC

Iraqi Tank concept..being revived..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> Iraqi Tank concept..being revived..


If was In Saddam era yes Iraq can but sadly in this time Iraq can't make a tank at least at this moment


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> If was In Saddam era yes Iraq can but sadly in this time Iraq can't make a tank at least at this moment


It seems Iraq is working on it..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

It's just a chassis upgrade of soviet era tanks. Not too special.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## xbat

IRAQ intends to buy some Turkish equipment, whats that? Turkification? camelguy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431588699217801218

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

xbat said:


> IRAQ intends to buy some Turkish equipment, whats that? Turkification? camelguy
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431588699217801218


Iraq is as it stands under the influence of Iran to the core.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The Iraqi Defense Minister announced several military deals that were concluded with several countries






-Turkey: Contracting the Bayraktar TB2, 12 T-129 ATAK helicopter and 6 electronic warfare systems

South Korea: An MOU on armored vehicles and the re-operation of T-50s 

Bulgaria: Purchase of armored vehicles, assault rifles, snipers and night vision goggles. 

Russia: a contract for the modernization of Mi-28 and Mi-35 helicopters 

- France: a contract for the purchase of 14 GM-200 radars, Rafale fighters and H225M helicopters, in addition to a contract for the purchase of an air defense system with a range of more than 80 km, and there is an Iraqi will to develop it to 150 km 

- UAE: Signing a contract with an Emirati company to repair Iraqi helicopters, which will start work within days. 

Serbia: repairing LASTA-95 aircraft and returning them to service after being out of service for 5 years


----------



## Saddam Hussein

I apologize to Saddam Hussein and the ba'ath party for Iraq's downfall as the sharp sword of Arabization.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

2 Rafale's training with IQAF F16s


----------



## Saddam Hussein

The SC said:


> The Iraqi Defense Minister announced several military deals that were concluded with several countries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Turkey: Contracting the Bayraktar TB2, 12 T-129 ATAK helicopter and 6 electronic warfare systems
> 
> South Korea: An MOU on armored vehicles and the re-operation of T-50s
> 
> Bulgaria: Purchase of armored vehicles, assault rifles, snipers and night vision goggles.
> 
> Russia: a contract for the modernization of Mi-28 and Mi-35 helicopters
> 
> - France: a contract for the purchase of 14 GM-200 radars, Rafale fighters and H225M helicopters, in addition to a contract for the purchase of an air defense system with a range of more than 80 km, and there is an Iraqi will to develop it to 150 km
> 
> - UAE: Signing a contract with an Emirati company to repair Iraqi helicopters, which will start work within days.
> 
> Serbia: repairing LASTA-95 aircraft and returning them to service after being out of service for 5 years



When the hell are they signing those deals, it's taking years


----------



## Oublious

مصادر عراقية تكشف عن صفقة لشراء طائرات "بيرقدار" التركية


كشفت مصادر عسكرية عراقية رفيعة المستوى، اليوم الخميس، لـ"العربي الجديد"، إقرار مجلس الوزراء خطة لشراء طائرات تركية مسيرة قاصفة من طراز "بيرقدار تي بي 2"، بمبلغ يصل إلى قرابة 100 مليون دولار، ضمن موازنة التسليح الخاصة بالجيش العراقي




www.alaraby.co.uk





*Iraqi sources reveal a deal to buy Turkish "Bayraktar" planes for $ 100 million*


----------



## The SC

Iraq is in advanced talks with China to procure the FD-2000B air defense system..


----------



## Saddam Hussein

THEY SAID THAT IN 2016


----------



## The SC

Saddam Hussein said:


> THEY SAID THAT IN 2016


Morocco started in 2012 and got them in 2021..


----------



## Saddam Hussein



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Iraq makes the Turkish march ANKA*

Within the Iraqi defense exhibition IQDEX2022 and on the pavilion of the Iraqi Industrialization Organization, the Turkish march ANKA appeared..

Within the unofficial news reported by the KLKAMASH2018 account, which is known for its closeness to the affairs of the Iraqi army, the percentage of local manufacturing reaches 55% of the aircraft..


----------



## The SC

Iraq is conducting advanced negotiations to contract the German Lynx-KF41 armored vehicle..


----------



## kingQamaR

Unfortunately, I have not been able to go thru all the 149 pages but the ones I have looked at it has been amazing to see what Iraqis already bought and what’s coming in the future


----------



## Hydration

someone needs to fill this thread with the golden division


----------



## The SC

On May 8, 2022, the Iraqi Ministry of Defense revealed the signing of contracts with the United States and France to import advanced weapons and enhance the quality of artillery.


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> On May 8, 2022, the Iraqi Ministry of Defense revealed the signing of contracts with the United States and France to import advanced weapons and enhance the quality of artillery.
> 
> View attachment 843322
> 
> 
> View attachment 843323


Is that CAESAR self-propelled howitzer made in France?


----------



## Genghis khan1

kingQamaR said:


> Unfortunately, I have not been able to go thru all the 149 pages but the ones I have looked at it has been amazing to see what Iraqis already bought and what’s coming in the future


Oil money. Unfortunately their military is very much dominated with sectarian divide. Iran backed Shia militias turned soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC




----------



## The SC




----------



## Saddam Hussein

Put that bottle down. Wrong thread


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Is that CAESAR self-propelled howitzer made in France?


Yes indeed..


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Iraq needs F15s more than Egypt, Egypt does nothing


----------



## Hydration

Saddam Hussein said:


> Iraq needs F15s more than Egypt, Egypt does nothing


Yeah


----------



## The SC

Saddam Hussein said:


> Iraq needs F15s more than Egypt, Egypt does nothing


----------



## Saddam Hussein

*Radars to be delivered in 2022 & 2023*

Long-range AN/TPS-77 (400-500KM)
Long-range Ground Master 400 (400-500KM)
Med-range Ground Master 200


----------



## Saddam Hussein

The SC said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Iraq wants to buy French "Rafale" fighters by paying with oil..


----------



## Saddam Hussein

The SC said:


> Iraq wants to buy French "Rafale" fighters by paying with oil..
> 
> View attachment 866229



Egypt should offer to aid Iraq in adopting, training, maintenance and maintaining operational status of the Rafale's...

As part of regional greater Arabization efforts to counter non-Arab elements and set-up the foundation for future Arabization operations on par to those led by Chief of Staff Saddam Hussein.

Arab to Arab (Arabic) cooperation works far smoother than French-Arab. Although, we pretty much have good experience with French equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Saddam Hussein said:


> Egypt should offer to aid Iraq in adopting, training, maintenance and maintaining operational status of the Rafale's...
> 
> As part of regional greater Arabization efforts to counter non-Arab elements and set-up the foundation for future Arabization operations on par to those led by Chief of Staff Saddam Hussein.
> 
> Arab to Arab (Arabic) cooperation works far smoother than French-Arab. Although, we pretty much have good experience with French equipment.


There is a big deal with Iraq that wasnt announced the details off but my guess is overhauling facilities relating to domestic military products, This will help Iraq alot in jumping up again towards a full fledged military industry


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> There is a big deal with Iraq that wasnt announced the details off but my guess is overhauling facilities relating to domestic military products, This will help Iraq alot in jumping up again towards a full fledged military industry


Iraq must be stable so their prime defense industry return again. So it will take at least more than 5 years.


----------



## Iraqi soldier

شلونكم شباب

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Iraq should have opted a different approach and went for J 10 because all neighbors have the similar toys and they can easily counter it buy a toy which is new in region

Iraq should go for Turkish land based weapons and naval based ships

Buy Jf 17 along with J 10 and get few awacs from china and Loong wing 3 type of drones will make them potent force

Not to forget Chinese air defence umbrella


----------

